# Bewerte den Song Über dir



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Abend,

da es sowas hier noch nicht gibt dachte ich mir einfach mal das Spiel zu eröffnen.

Also das läuft folgendermassen ab: Man postet einfach einen Song, indem man zb. den Youtube link hierrein kopiert. 
Der nachposter bewertet den Song dann (1 = Schlecht, 10 = Hervorragend) und postet dazu selbst einen Song.

Ich fang dann mal an:

Pink Floyd - Hey You


Zusatz: BEGRÜNDET eure Bewertung!

(Danke habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen )


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_Ich vergottere Pink Floyd jeden song den Pink Flody gemacht haben liebe ich mein Favorite ist immer noch Another Brick in the Wall

10/10_
Ayumi Hamasaki-Evolution


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

> Ich vergottere Pink Floyd jeden song den Pink Flody gemacht haben liebe ich


Könnte mein Text sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> 10/10
> Ayumi Hamasaki-Evolution



3/10 Sorry, leider nicht mein Fall


DJ Shadow: Building Steam From A Grain Of Salt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juni 2009)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> DJ Shadow: Building Steam From A Grain Of Salt



2/10

Kaum Songstruktur. Das zusammengemixte Soundgemisch hört sich schlecht an und naja ...


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

6/10, kann man hören!


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_Nicht so mein geschmack 8/10


Christopher Walken^^
_


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

9/10 Hey, danke! Endlich weiss ich wie der Track heisst. Den Namen suche ich schon länger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (17. Juni 2009)

Mhm... Nicht unbedingt mein Fall, aber trotzdem garnicht so schlecht. 5/10


hurr durr


----------



## Klunker (17. Juni 2009)

jetzt auch nicht umbedingt meine musik aber die Melodie war ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juni 2009)

klingt toll, aber ganz meins ist es nicht. 8/10






Absolutes Toplied, GTA IV-Spieler werden es kennen (daher kenn ich es auch). Ich würds normal nie hören, aber zu GTA IV passts sooo wunderbar


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_tschuldigung aber da bekommt man ohrenkrebs
2/10_




_Der hier is so nervig das er schon wieder gut ist denglisch wth xD_


----------



## Gallowmere (17. Juni 2009)

omfg da haste ja mal wa uraltes ausgegraben ^^ wigald boning rockt aber das huhn ^^ der mann is genial....


9/10 /wegen dem ohrwurm den man bekommt

MUSE - SUPERMASSIVE BLACK HOLE

haha mal was für twilight-fans^^


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_Die schlimmsten Ohrwurmer sind aber noch immer die Doofen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit <mief und Tuff Tuff Tuff_


----------



## Gallowmere (18. Juni 2009)

yip yip ^^ die sind immer schlimm gewesen...

und weils so schön ist ^^ 

Mief- Die Doofen

Tuff Tuff Tuff - Die Doofen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

2/10

Die beiden sind zwar sonst ganz ok, aber "Hell no!" bitte keine Musik.



Haha, wie der nächste das Lied hassen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hey, es ist zu 50% Genesis.


----------



## Gallowmere (19. Juni 2009)

muhaha wie giel ist das denn ^^ 10/10 alleine weils genial doof ist^^


----------



## Tyalra (19. Juni 2009)

7/10 hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. liegt wohl an der original version ^^ 

hier ein klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juni 2009)

Klassiker, aber nach ner Zeit nervt er... 7/10 :>


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. Juni 2009)

Leider nicht mein Ding. 4/10


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2009)

_Das internet iwer rasistich

Zitatieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkung in deinem land nicht verfügbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Das niemand etwas postet, poste ich.


----------



## Madmagé (20. Juni 2009)

yeah sepultura 10/10

Neaera - Let the Tempest come


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2009)

10/10 Neaera RULEZ!



Da das andere so gut ankam. xD


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

rammstein´s is besser 5/10

EDIT: meine meinung hat sich geändert 10/10 rammsteins version ist schlechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dimmu Borgir - Puritania

Edit: wie binde ich das video direkt in den post ein?


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Dimmu Borgir! 10/10
[.youtube]y3ZYKSDbwQE[./youtube] Dann die Punkte entfernen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

gefällt mir nicht 4/10


----------



## leorc (20. Juni 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## leorc (20. Juni 2009)

2/10 nicht wirklich mein Ding


----------



## Rexo (20. Juni 2009)

_3/10

sry aber ich mag den nich


zu meinem vid muss ich sagen das ist ungeschnitten und sie konnten es nur ein einziges mal versuchen wer sich das vid anguckt weis wiso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Anduris (20. Juni 2009)

das Lied gefällt mir jetzt nicht soo.. 4/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

SLIPKNOT FTW!!! 10/10

wusste gar nich das es davon ein vid gibt ^^ *schäm*




Edit: Ich glaube es liegt auf der Hand das diese Band sich nicht ernst nimmt^^


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

8/10 ist ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

IN FLAMES sind auch geil 10/10

so jetzt mal was weniger lustiges^^


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

KoRn ist gut. 10/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

komisch kanns nicht abspielen suche es mit mal auf youtube und gebe später meine bewertung ab




habs mir grad angesehen xD 10/10^^


----------



## Ol@f (20. Juni 2009)

Auf einer Party kann man das hören, aber sonst nicht unbedingt mein Geschmack 5/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## simion (22. Juni 2009)

Sry aber das ist überhauptnicht mein Fall 0/10


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juni 2009)

Aja geht so 6/ 10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2009)

evanscence <3 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Juni 2009)

Papa Roach 100/10 ^^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0hJEno6qOo...feature=related


----------



## Gallowmere (22. Juni 2009)

baa ^^ sliplnot is zwar mal ganz gut aber die ganze zeit geht einem das geschrammel auf die rübe...man könnte aber auch die kopfhörer runterschrauben 10/10 ^^ und hier was von mir weils passt...

nehmt hin XD


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Der Song gefällt mir nicht wirklich. 3/10


----------



## Haramann (22. Juni 2009)

der song gefällt mir 9/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0
von transformer


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Das gewisse Etwas fehlt, aber 9/10.

Und weil es so schön ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Juni 2009)

joa ganz gut 9/10 ^^ 

hier nochma was von slipknot #.#

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jy6VOIpSFc...feature=related


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juni 2009)

Slipknot ist eine gute Metal-Band, jedenfalls liegt mir Metal nicht so

6/10

Mal wieder mal Abwechslung -> Hardstyle http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=274s63JRe5w...re=channel_page


----------



## DasX2007 (22. Juni 2009)

4/10

Ich höre zwar fast nur elektronische Musik, Hardstyle ist aber die einzige Richtung die ich nicht höre, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was mal zum zurücklehnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Zurücklehnen?! Das geht doch bei diesem Lied nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (23. Juni 2009)

Sowas kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden



is schon eher mein fall

Edit: ups Bewertung vergessen 0/10


----------



## Pogolinus (23. Juni 2009)

wuhu Amon Amarth 11/10 XD


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2009)

9/10
Arch Enemy ist gut. Die Sängerin hat eine gute Stimme.


Ich finde die nicht gut, aber man muss hier ja nicht nur Lieder posten, die man gut findet.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juni 2009)

yeah cannibal corpse xD diese kranken spasten ^^ ich mag die zwar auch nich wirklich aber mir gefällt das lied 10/10

YouTube - Scars On Broadway "World Long Gone" 

das is System of a Down nur ohne Serj Tankian...der wollt halt lieber solo unterwegs sein....*hust*vollidiot*hust*
naja aber hört sich trotzdem geil an ^^


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Kann ich leider nicht bewerten: _This video is not available in your country due to copyright restrictions._

Hier mal ein wirklicher Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Juni 2009)

Für so einen guten Klassiker würde ich 9/10 geben.



Onkelz-Leere Worte


----------



## Beowulf321 (23. Juni 2009)

Ich mag die nicht daher 2/10


Hostile Groove - Fly Routine


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2009)

nett, 8.5/10



mmn ein gutes altes lied, aber wird wahrscheinlich als schlecht eingestuft, da es nicht "fetzig" ist


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juni 2009)

das lied an sich ist gut, finde aber den techno rmx besser...^^
8.5/10


----------



## Ol@f (23. Juni 2009)

Mag sowas überhaupt nicht. 2/10
Hatte schon nach einer Minute Probleme weiterzuhören.



Mal eine andere Musikrichtung.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das lied an sich ist gut, finde aber den techno rmx besser...^^
> 8.5/10





Ich bewerte erstmal das, da man hier mit Deutschrock meistens nur "mag ich nicht" zu lesen bekommt.
9/10

Sehr geiles Lied. Jetzt weiß ich wieder was auf meinem mp3 player fehlt.^^



@über mir    ist mir ein bisschen zu langsam. Aber ansonsten recht cool 5/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

Da Kangrim keines Gepostet hat, mach ich halt:


----------



## Nimmue (24. Juni 2009)

15/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afrit (24. Juni 2009)

Nosliw - YEAHYEAHYEAHYEAH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIG0HKDhAAY

Achja das übermir bekommt  1/10 sry ist mir zu agressiv :=)


----------



## Beowulf321 (24. Juni 2009)

-232342374/10 das is ja grauenhaft


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2009)

1/10 Ich hör ja auch alle paar Schaltjahre mal ein DeathMetal-Lied, aber das da ist einfach nur noch pures Gebrülle und sonst gar nichts. Selbst die paar Stellchen Melodie die da zwischendurch vorkommen hauen mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker.

Hier mal ein Lied, das ich bisher selbst nicht kannte und einfach zufällig drüber gestolpert bin ^^ "Cash'd Out-Cocain Blues"


----------



## Beowulf321 (24. Juni 2009)

Soll ja auch kein Deathmetal sein is Metalcore,Deathcore

zu deinem 0/10

Hier mal was gutes;D
Man muss auf den Text achten^^


Knorkator - Böse


Edit: komisch kann es mir nicht ansehen, suche mal was neues raus

Edit2: so hier ist es


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2009)

Ok dann wars halt Deathcore, alles das Selbe ^^
Dem Lied geb ich ne 6. Man hört beinahe schon nen Gesang aus dem Gegröhle raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die Melodie dazu gefällt mir dann doch recht gut.


----------



## Beowulf321 (24. Juni 2009)

Gefällt mir nicht 4/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

Mal Live gesehen, die Tunten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Gitarrist ist den ganzen Auftritt über IMMER, aber auch IMMER mit der gleichen Bewegung von so nem Kasten runter gesprungen. Furchtbar.
Aber die Musik ist ok.^^

7/10

Mal Melodie ins Spiel bring:


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2009)

9/10 mag ich


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Juni 2009)

YEAH die bästä bänd der wält ^^ 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeLGwrlUMTM


----------



## Beowulf321 (24. Juni 2009)

10/10 SoaD über alles


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Juni 2009)

8/10



ich find die band genial^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2009)

J.B.O. ist ganz ok, das Lied ist aber grässlich. 2/10


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

4/10 klingt in etwa wie die meisten andern Durchschnittslieder in diesem Genre.

Als Vorschau aufs Wochenende:


----------



## Winipek (25. Juni 2009)

joa -passt auf jedenfall zum We!

7/10

so , hier ein Lied für den kommenden Sommer ...
[post="0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNYjZWIZFHU[/post]

mal gefragt : Wie bekommt ihr die Youtube Videos im ganzen in die Antwort ?


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Juni 2009)

Der Link geht nicht


----------



## Winipek (25. Juni 2009)

Nein - nicht mein Ding 

2/10

so mein Link müsste jetzt gehen -wobei die Antwort aussteht , wie ich Videos so posten kann, wie mein Vorgänger ^^

Bitte um Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: ok ...jetzt weis ichs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke!


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

10000000/10 
bestteeee M&N ist einfach nur geil......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM0jCkcwSDY

Stand up and FIGHT AGAIN!!!



Wie kann ich das Video einbetten? ^^


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

Mir gefällt recht selten Deutsche Musik und noch viel seltener Deutscher Reggae, aber Gentleman find ich ganz nett. 7/10


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

lol ist zwar langweilig aber entspannt schon ^^ 3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hluzM1PxZBs...feature=related


----------



## Winipek (25. Juni 2009)

nicht so mein Geschmack
3/10



Klassiker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Juni 2009)

Vid geht bei mir nich aber ich glaube kaum das es mir gefallen würde...




der text ist genial^^

Edit: mist zu langsam


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

7/10
ist ürgendwie gut ^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycpvO5S8k_g


.....#


Edit sagt :meinte mit meinem post winipeks video aber Beowulf321 war zu schnell ^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Juni 2009)

Ein video bettest du so in die antwort ein [.youtube]ycpvO5S8k_g[./youtube]        (das ganze jetzt ohne punkte)

sieht dann so aus 



Edit: Ich kann es mir nicht ansehen^^


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

test test.... 123 


(youtube)hIvXjkocnAU(/youtube)


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

funktioniert nicht ^^ was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Juni 2009)

mit dieser klammer [ die eckige^^


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

Edit:thx ^^


----------



## Winipek (25. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Juni 2009)

kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Lied find ich trotzdem blöd ^^ 0/10


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

@Winipek 10/10 ahja der Martin, live ist der richtig geil ^^.
@Beowulf321 3/10 geht so.... ^^


----------



## Pogolinus (25. Juni 2009)

3/10 nich so meins


----------



## Winipek (25. Juni 2009)

urg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nee...geht ja wohl gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
0/10




Edit: meinte das da drüber^^
von Beo
da drunter :
 nice^^ 
7/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Juni 2009)

geht bei mir nicht (irgendwas stimmt heut net)



Edit:Komisch warum hört das mitten drin auf




jetzt müsste es klappen


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

HAHAHA Popolingus! Das ist ganz genau und völlig exakt ein Mitarbeiter von mir! Der ist der totale Kaffee-Junkie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der trinkt allein am Morgen schon irgendwo zwischen 6-10 Tassen Kaffee


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

achja ^^ damals waren die noch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juni 2009)

ned mei ding, 7/10


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

naja perfekt ist er nicht ^^ aber ein geiler tune 8/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Juni 2009)

Ich kann die Musikrichtung einfach nich leiden 0/10



Edit: Bin ich den der einzige hier der Metal hört?^^
       Is ja schon fast wie in meiner schule


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

10/10, schönes Lied! Metal hör ich auch ab und zu, aber halt je nach Lust und Laune ^^ Auf alle Fälle aber viel weniger als früher.


----------



## Pogolinus (25. Juni 2009)

lol geil der a-team song XD 10/10


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

A-TEAMM!!!!!!!!
geil ^^ 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (25. Juni 2009)

Nicht ganz meine Musik aber recht chillig. 8/10

Freiwild - Arschtritt


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

Sry aber net meine Geschmack 2/10


----------



## Pogolinus (25. Juni 2009)

naja is nich meins 2/10


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

kann mann net gucken ^^ aber hab grad noch nen geiles gefunden:




der text ist einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Juni 2009)

0/10 kann das einfach net leiden



zur Info. *Chanson du vin et fromage... ce n'est plus pas... vin et fromage.*

heißt *Ein Lied über Wein und Käse...&#65279; nicht mehr... nur Wein und Käse* auf deutsch^^


(glaub ich zumindest)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

Hihihi 10/10 Punkten für Originalität! Die singen tatsächlich über nichts Anderes. Mein Französisch ist ja lange her, aber die Texte sind recht simpel zu verstehn ^^

Den muss ich auch noch bringen:


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2009)

Beowulf321 schrieb:


> Edit: Bin ich den der einzige hier der Metal hört?^^
> Is ja schon fast wie in meiner schule



Ja doch, missachte mich ... ^^

@ Über mir: Ganz ok, aber kein Knüller. 4/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Juni 2009)

xD 7/10



 Edit: Schon wieder zu langsam   

An dich 10/10 das Lied hab ich gesucht mir fiel der titel nur nich ein^^


----------



## Winipek (26. Juni 2009)

hmm...4/10 nicht meins...

die Geigen von ToNk-PiLs haben mich zu diesem Post annimiert^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juni 2009)

mhhh nich so ganz meins 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHRSoHfdncA

System of a Down-Question ...ich liebe dieses lied ^^


----------



## Afrit (26. Juni 2009)

0/10 sry netm ein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (26. Juni 2009)

9/10
ich mag französischen Reggae^^

apropos französich...löl


----------



## Skatero (26. Juni 2009)

0/10
Mag ich nicht.


----------



## Beowulf321 (26. Juni 2009)

BEHEMOTH FTW!!! 10/10


----------



## Vartez (26. Juni 2009)

6/10 da ich es früher auch öffters gehört hab aber ich jetz nen GANZ anderen Musik stil hab ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rTuYtEZgYs


----------



## Beowulf321 (26. Juni 2009)

KETZER VERBRENNT IHN !!!!! xD

0/10


----------



## Fendrin (26. Juni 2009)

^
 |

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rymgm3jcuWc

Ich finde diese Band genial, aber für die meisten Menschen ist es einfach nur "Krach und Gebrüll" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2009)

auch wenns an manchen stellen nicht so sehr gefällt, so find ichs insgesamt egtl gut
7/10


----------



## Winipek (26. Juni 2009)

10/10
 echt ne Perle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. Juni 2009)

sry aber einfach nicht mein geschmack 3/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (26. Juni 2009)

3/10 ich kann die nicht leiden


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juni 2009)

Meine Fresse, muss die Frau so dämlich rumhampeln? Das ist ja schlimm ... von ihren stimmlichen Qualitäten mal abgesehen, aber das liegt an meinem nicht-mögen von weiblichen Stimmen im Metal.^^

2/10, weils noch Metal ist.


----------



## Beowulf321 (27. Juni 2009)

8/10 gibt nur 2 lieder die ich von bmth mag das is eines davon das andere ist "Pray for Plagues"





Das lied hat nen geilen text^^


----------



## Pogolinus (27. Juni 2009)

der typ im kuhkostüm ich muste so lachen XD 9/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (27. Juni 2009)

kenn ich schon 10/10^^ ich finds genial(kann es mir aber nicht ansehen)


JBO - Ein bischen Frieden


----------



## Winipek (27. Juni 2009)

cover  sind immer kack...und das ist besonders schlimm...

1/10


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2009)

hmm die band scheint zu gefallen. der song is auf jeden fall ganz cool. ruhig aber nich langweilig, wie es leider öfters mal ist.

*7/10*



wichtig: komplett angucken!


----------



## Beowulf321 (27. Juni 2009)

kann ich nich abspielen


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

10/10, ich liebe System of a down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




R.I.P Michael Jackson


----------



## Rexo (28. Juni 2009)

_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ruhe in frieden

10/10


sehr schönes music video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Ol@f (28. Juni 2009)

Musikalisch find ich das Lied irgendwie ein bisschen schwach, dafür gefällt mir aber das Musikvideo
4/10



Musikalisch mal wieder was anderes.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2009)

Finds richtig hart gut, 8/10!


Haha jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, aber wehe ihr hört den Anfang und Voted 0, anhören - sonst versteht ihr den ganzen Sinn von dieser Mucke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

AZNMSK \o/ 10/10


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2009)

Dizzeeeee
Einer der allerbesten ;] 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2009)

*10/10*

frittenbude sind soo genial. <333 und der song rockt sowieso


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juni 2009)

Recht langweilig und scheint nie wirklich auf den Punkt zu kommen. 6/10 weil es zum chillen bestimmt gut ist.


----------



## Sofie (28. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder was schönes zum abmoshen, aber net für jeden Tag 9/10


----------



## Rexo (28. Juni 2009)

gefahlt mier 10/10


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2009)

Ist null meine Mucke und das Piano am Anfang macht mich nervös aber der Tune ist recht nett und gehört hab ich etwas in diesem Stil auch noch noch nicht, hat was:
7/10.


Hab grad bock auf was bisl härteres..


----------



## RaidingFire (28. Juni 2009)

Das gefällt mir,aber auch etwas nicht.^^ Trotzdem 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Machmal spontan weiter,vor ich noch zich Lp Lieder bringe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiYwwL5LbBw

*zu blöd für Videodirekteinfügung*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

Ganz ok, aber nicht hart genug.^^ 
6/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (29. Juni 2009)

So ich bin auch mal wieder dabei^^ 

10/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

Ganz ok, aber Behemoth waren durch ihre Übertriebenheit nie der Brüller.

5/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Juni 2009)

50/10^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ka, ob des schon war, keine Lust alle Seiten durchzusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

du musst das vorm =
weglassen in der verlinkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


waah zu langsam :<


----------



## Nimmue (29. Juni 2009)

Ja, ned so eilig mit den Älteren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is ja schon gefixt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juni 2009)

10000000/10 für tenacious D ^^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhhu763vWso

Papa Roach-blood brothers das lied is einfach geil


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

bestes lied bei thps2^^
10/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (29. Juni 2009)

Woher kenn ich das ................ 5/10



Hatebreed - Destroy Everything


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Juni 2009)

7/10 hört sich gut an aber metal is nich so mein ding^^

jetz mal ein anderes extrem: speedcore


----------



## Beowulf321 (29. Juni 2009)

0/10



Bring me the horizon - Eyeless


Is ein cover von Slipknot, das Original ist zwar besser doch ich wollt das hier posten


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juni 2009)

mhhh BMTH is nich so mein ding..ich versteh halt noch gern was die singen^^ aber da es von slipknot is 8//10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5cLXZJGuv4

Rob Zombie-Living Dead Girl


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

Woah, das ist ja böse widerlich. o.O

@Über mir: Rob Zombie ist super und das Lied sowieso. 8/10



PS: Das Lied hat Live sowas von geroxx-pownert!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juni 2009)

9/10 für Korn, aber auch nur weil du dazugeschrieben hast das das Live so geil ist, das stimmt aber ich mag Korn auch fast nur Live - die Studiosachen find ich meist Lahm.

Hier mal bisl moderner, alternativerer Hardcore <3

Ich liebe die Stelle ab 1:35 einfach.


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juni 2009)

hmm irgendwie mag ich das 9/10

The Black Dhalia Murder


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

2/10 ...

Nicht mein Genre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juni 2009)

EDIT:
Zwischenposter.. anhören.. sek. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Omg. 1/10 weils Video so hohl ist ~_~
Das lehnt doch ungewollt an des Bad Boyz 4 Life Video an, oder? Oha, ich hör ya echt viel HipHop aber das ist vom tune her einfach nur schwul und verstehen tu ich auch nix (was auch garnicht klar geht ^^).



10/10 für Black Dahlia Murder*er*, ich versteh nicht warum da Murder steht, aber okay.

Maroon - Stay Brutal (ist aufm neuem Album, find aber eigentlich die anderen Songs großteils besser)! Aber geht ab <3


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juni 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Black_Dahlia_Murder 

ähm nein ohne er das war nur 1 mord nich mehrere ^^

EDIT: geile band 10/10


Napalm Death - Suffer the Children


----------



## PhAm0 (29. Juni 2009)

Hui die gefallen mir ich geb mal 9/10

Hab mal die akkustische Version genommen, da ich sie schöner finde.


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juni 2009)

indem du aus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sWbO_iEFJU 

(youtube)8sWbO_iEFJU(/youtube) machst zb. ^^

mit ekigen nicht runden klammern machst ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt, war nur verwirrt. ^^


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

Subway to Sally ... da schüttelt es mich ^^
Sorry aber 0/10


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juni 2009)

jetz schütelts mich aber auch -1/10 XD


um mal was klassisches zu brigen ^^

Black Sabath - Paranoid


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

Tja ...brauch man eigentlich nicht bewerten xD 10/10 what else ...


----------



## PhAm0 (29. Juni 2009)

Ohja MAIDEN auf jedenfall
10/10 

So TYR -Sinklars Visa


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

Klingt ... anders ^^ 6/10


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juni 2009)

nicht ganz meins also 7/10 ^^

Finntroll - Trollhammer


----------



## PhAm0 (29. Juni 2009)

Trollhammaren! Oh ja ich liebe es 10/10


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juni 2009)

arg verdamt das wolte ich eigentlich als nächstes posten XD 10/10


----------



## Kvick (29. Juni 2009)

brauch man nichts sagen xD 10/10


verdammt grad nen kleier fehler sorry..  lied wird nachgeliefert -.-


----------



## PhAm0 (29. Juni 2009)

Juhu Amon Amarth
allerdings find ich des ist jetzt nicht ihr allertollstes hm...
9/10


----------



## Kvick (29. Juni 2009)

9/10 ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

gefällt mir jetzt nicht so, ist aber auch nicht schlecht 
5/10



soilwork-stabbing the drama


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juni 2009)

naja soilwork finde ich persönlich etwas langweilig 7/10


Goonswarm - Litle Bees


ich hoffe der witz komt auch bei nicht eve-online zockern an XD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

Ganz witzig, aber kein Knüller. Vielleicht deshalb, weil ich nicht EVE:O spiele.^^

4/10


----------



## PhAm0 (29. Juni 2009)

Ich finde Judas Priest jetzt nicht so der hammer
Ich gebe mal 7.5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juni 2009)

gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxCRMyeX10E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuueLWWA-0U...feature=related

ich wollt ma was von Die ärzte rein tun ABER  ich konnt mich nicht wirklich entscheiden welches lied ich nehme deswegen hab ich einfach ma meine beiden lieblingslieder genommen ^^

EDIT: die 8/10 punkten gehn an Judas Priest war zu langsam =/


----------



## PhAm0 (29. Juni 2009)

Die Ärzte sind zwar toll aber die beiden Lieder zählen eher zu denen die ich nicht so gerne mag 
Der Graf 6.5/10
Lied vom Scheitern 5/10




Edit: Eine Antwort was ihr von Turisas haltet würde mich auch noch freuen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Juni 2009)

hört sich cool an...hatt was von Children of Bodom 8/10

is zwar etwas geschmackssache aber ich posts mal weil die im vid so derbe abgehen ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

Death Note Theme.^^ Sehr gut. 8/10

EDIT: Ist aber auch deren einzigstes gutes Lied. Der Rest klingt vollkommen deplatziert und verwirrt.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juni 2009)

10/10 für PWD, ich hätte aber Romance Is Dead für die Titelwahl bevorzugt, wegen dem wohl Band-bekanntestem Singalong xD

Wo wir bei Metalcore sind:


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juni 2009)

0/10 - Ich mag AILD nicht, aus Prinzip.


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juni 2009)

Ganz nett ... hmm 6/10. 



i f*ckn love it =P


----------



## Gallowmere (30. Juni 2009)

gnarf ich mag asiatische musik auch wenn ich sie nicht verstehe ^^ love it <3  9/10 

ich dachte ich poste mal nen klassiker ^^ mögen auch nicht-fußball-fans^^



EDIT: mist, ich seh nur weiss...kp warum...ich poste mal den link ^^ viel spass damit 

anklicken-anhören-mich auf knien anbeten^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. Juni 2009)

Mir gefällt zwar nicht wies gesungen wird aber wies gespielt wird also 6/10



Edit: na bei mir is auch alles weiß

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU4J5BHfx6M

Edit 2 : Jetzt geht es


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juni 2009)

o0 da ist die Weihnachsstimmung aber sowas von flöten ... aber 6/10 weils KoRn ist.

So passend zum Wetter und dem Cocktail in meiner Hand gibts passende Musik


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

Ganz chillig. 7/10


----------



## Illuminatos (30. Juni 2009)

Also das ist eigentlich gar nicht mein Musikgeschmack. Irgendwie zu laut :-) Aber dieses lied klingt ziemlich gut *unter favoriten pack*
Insofern 7 / 10 Punkte


Depeche Mode - Dream On


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

Bei Depeche Mode schüttelts mich immer. Und da bin ich laut "Kampf der Künstler"-Thread nicht der einzige. 3/10 3 Punkte, weil es immernoch besser als anderes Zeug hier im Thread ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juni 2009)

Lol, kannte von denen nur Show Your Fist oder wie das heisst, nice die haben noch mehr gute Lieder 9/10 - nice.

Eine meiner absoluten Fav. Bands:
Raised Fist - And Then They Run


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Lol, kannte von denen nur Show Your Fist oder wie das heisst, nice die haben noch mehr gute Lieder 9/10 - nice.


Autsch - Fails. Guckst Du das hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAMXodcypAM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agEUv0naLI4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGDEx9IoFVc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6_O4gkIh-A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T0lMy31z6A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTPCrmnRkjE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SakFhz-wr_w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4E4dHHdAUs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX-2fGhCT9g

___________________________________________________

*hust* Naja, Du hast viel verpasst. Live sind die überings auch nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Zu deinem Vid - ich dachte erst: woah, nicht schlecht - doch dann fängt der an zu singen. Aua ... sry, ist ja eigentlich mein Musikgebiet, aber die Stimme versaut es übel. 1/10


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juni 2009)

Hab verpasst? Gibts die nemmer? 
Ya ne, ist ja eh eher Metal darum hab ich mich kaum mit beschäftigt - mal nachher in Ruhe rein hören.


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. Juni 2009)

kein vid da?^^

na egal 

Excrementory Grindfuckers - Das Bisschen Grindcore



 ich finds lustig^^


----------



## Rexo (30. Juni 2009)

_Gefahlt mier nicht
1/10




J-Pop4ever_


----------



## Pogolinus (30. Juni 2009)

arg popmusik 0/10


dazu fält mir nur ein 
J.B.O - Oaaargh!


----------



## PhAm0 (30. Juni 2009)

10/10 Keine Frage


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

7/10 ganz nett, aber nicht überwältigend

Französisch ist hier sicher verpöhnt, aber das Lied gefällt mir recht gut, hat sowas Aufbauendes find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


----------



## PhAm0 (30. Juni 2009)

Also meine Musik ist das jetzt nicht und Französisch ist auch so ein Thema bei mir, trotzdem relativ stimmig
Ich gebe mal 6/10

So dann nehmen wir mal das hier


----------



## Rexo (30. Juni 2009)

_Subway to Sally rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


Tenacious D4ever_


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

The greatest song of the world gefällt mir am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten definitiv 10/10 für Originalität!

Hier mal ein Gedenken an einen einzigartigen Musiker, dessen Musikrichtung mit seinem Tod wohl ausgestorben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zumindest hab ich seit damals nie mehr Lieder in dem Stil gehört)


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. Juni 2009)

tenacious D auch^^   10/10



Edit: mist zu spät


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

o_O Ein sehr...schräges...Lied... 5/10

Wenn wir grad bei schräg sind, schaut mal was ich ausgegraben hab (Achtung, ansehen auf eigene Gefahr, für dauerhafte psychische Schäden, durch die man anfängt seine Haare knallgelb zu färben und sich rosa Kleidung zuzulegen hafte ich nicht ^^)


Ah und Beowulf Du kannst ja die Bewertung oben noch reineditieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. Juni 2009)

Das vid kann man aber nicht ansehen kann deswegen keine bewertung abgeben^^

 xD 3/10


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juni 2009)

Also als ich das Bild von der Band gesehen hab dachte ich mir "Hmm ... wird wohl nix sein" Aber da sieht man mal wieder wie sehr man sich täuschen kann o0 7/10



Ich bekomme jedes Mal ne Gänsehaut bei dem Lied xD


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. Juni 2009)

nich so meins 2/10


----------



## Pogolinus (30. Juni 2009)

auch wen sie zimlich emo mäsig aussehn geile mukke machen sie schon 8/10 



Warbringer - Total War


----------



## Rexo (30. Juni 2009)

_Nix gegen deine musik die du hohrst aber das ist ja schrecklich

0/10_


----------



## Fendrin (30. Juni 2009)

Hi,

5/10, das Video ist gut, aber die Musik gefällt mir nicht so ganz.



Btw.: ich finde das von Pogolinus gepostete Lied nicht schlecht

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. Juni 2009)

7/10



ich weiß zwar net von welcher band das is ich finds aber genial^^


komisch is bei mir nur weiß hier is der link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ye9vdrZTAo


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

7/10 Melodie gefällt mir und man versteht sogar leicht was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






link zum lied
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=LgtnF-vGohk


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. Juni 2009)

kann es mir nicht ansehen



Edit: Ich weiß jetzt wie die band heißt "Ten Masked Man"


----------



## Klunker (30. Juni 2009)

habs nochmal editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sofie (30. Juni 2009)

Mhh, irgendwie witzig, wenn man das Original dazu kennt, aber net der Brüller 5/10


----------



## Pogolinus (30. Juni 2009)

den text find ich super die musik nich so 7/10


As Blood Runs Black - In Dying Days


----------



## Sofie (30. Juni 2009)

Irgendwoher kenn ich das *nachdenk*... is ganz ok, aber gibt besseres 7/10

So, mal voll des Kontrastprogramm ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Juli 2009)

Naja ganz ok. Auch wenn der einen hörbaren deutschen Akzent in den Gesang legt.^^

6/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juli 2009)

Der W ist absolut geile Mucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Rexo (1. Juli 2009)

_10/10

The Offsprings machen geile musik


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juli 2009)

0/10 sry aber das lied kotzt mich einfach nurnoch an ^^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU5t_9sCdW8

Tenacious D !!


----------



## Rexo (1. Juli 2009)

_ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einmal hohren geht noch 2 ma is einmal zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tenacious d is the best band over the wolrd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



editeelzeboss is Dave Grohl oder?(Foo Fighters) wne ich mich nich irre_


----------



## PhAm0 (1. Juli 2009)

Durchaus gut ich gebe mal 8/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (1. Juli 2009)

8/10

is zwar kein lied trotzdem zu geil^^



so hier aber ein lied^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juli 2009)

also für lamas mit hütten 10000000/10 ^^ KAAAAAAARL xD
für dimmu borgir 7/10 is in ordnung aber nich ganz so mein fall =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noIdhI4iBnU

Slipknot-Duality eins meiner liebliengslieder ^^

achja und der beelzeboss ^^ bei tenacious D is Dave Grohl von den foo fighters


----------



## PhAm0 (1. Juli 2009)

10/10 Oh wie ich dieses Lied geliebt habe und auch heute find ich es immer noch klasse obwohl ich von Slipknot inziwschen  eher enttäuscht bin.

So mal wieder was von TYR


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2009)

1/10
..lahm und irgendwie schwul. Kann ich garnix mit anfangen mit dieser Drachenreiter-Mucke ^^

The Haunted - The Flood
Definitiv nicht der beste Song von ihnen, aber er gefällt trotzdem ;]


----------



## PhAm0 (1. Juli 2009)

Hm eigentlich relativ cool, aber auch nichts besonderes 8/10

Jetzt mal was spezielleres, würd mcih mal interessieren ob das jemand toll findet. 



Ah ja was wer auch immer von TYR hält ist mir schnuppe. ABER wenn ich nocheinmal Drachenreitermucke lese werd ich sauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Juli 2009)

PhAm0 schrieb:


> ABER wenn ich nocheinmal Drachenreitermucke lese werd ich sauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Echt ma .. Týr ist Sauf- und Glücksmucke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Power Metal ist (hauptsächlich) Drachenreitermucke. (Z.B. Rhapsody Of Fire)


----------



## Hanfgurke (1. Juli 2009)

Japanische Kampfhörspiele hmm geht wenn man Augen zu macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10

Ohne Worte


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2009)

Find ich nicht so speziell 5/10

So mal ein Bisschen was Härteres von mir.


----------



## Rexo (2. Juli 2009)

_Der anfang des lied kommt mier iwo bekannt vor 4/10 nicht ganz mein musik geschmack_


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2009)

Ist vom Endkampf in Final Fantasy 10, vielleicht kennst Dus daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loeffellux (2. Juli 2009)

Da mein Vorposter weder Lied noch Bewertung abgegeben hat...poste ich gleich 2 Videos!



classic.....jeder, der Guitar Hero III gespielt hat wird dieses Lied hassen und lieben



klassik....wörtlich, aber wer sagt, dass man nich auch mal ein bischen E-Musik hören darf? Kenn der eine oder andere vllt aus der Halo Werbung


----------



## Sofie (2. Juli 2009)

Für Dargonforce: 10/10 sehr geil, das geht richtig ins Blut über

Für Vladimir Horowitz: An sich mag ich Klassik ja doch mal ganz gern, aber das ist mir etwas zu fad 4/10

So, jetzt mal was für die Männerwelt, wenn se mal wieder Stress mit der Damenwelt hat ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Hab ich grade ziemlich extrem! ;P

Mh.. das fehlt iwie der Wums.. da fehlt eh.. keine Ahnung, da fehlt einfach was.
6/10 weils okay ist.

Da hör ich aber lieber:
Linkin Park ft. Jay-Z - 99 Problems/Points of Authority


----------



## Sofie (2. Juli 2009)

Definitiv net mein Fall, wobei ich Linkin Park allgemein net wirklich gut finde 2/10

So, mal ein Klassiker für die ganzen vielen komischen Leute, die es gibt *g*


----------



## Rexo (2. Juli 2009)

_irre ich mich oder wurde mein post ignoriert?_


----------



## Sofie (2. Juli 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _irre ich mich oder wurde mein post ignoriert?_



Jup, sry, ich hol das einfach jetzt mal nach ^^

Ungewöhnlich hart für Nickelback, ich kenn die eher mit so weicheren Liedern, aber net schlacht ^^ 8/10

Mein Lied siehe letzter Post Seite 12 ^^


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Juli 2009)

Sofie schrieb:


> Mein Lied siehe letzter Post Seite 12 ^^


Dein Song muss natürlich 10/10 erhalten. Alles andere wäre Kunstbanausen-Tum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich schicke mal den Song in meiner Signatur ins Rennen. Der zweite Link.


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juli 2009)

Knorkator 10/10


----------



## Sofie (2. Juli 2009)

Knorkator, ja, was soll man dazu noch anderes sagen, wie das was schon gesagt wurde ^^ 10/10 sind einfach immer wieder geil die Jungs ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

7/10
Ist ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Ich find den Song total schlecht 0/10.
Das Game aber ist episch²²

Godsmack - Voodoo


Mag den Song, der hat was ruhiges, aber verbunden mit dem Text und dem klang hat der seine härte.. ausserdem ist er traurig :x


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

5/10
[post="0"]>>>KLICK MICH<<<[/post]

bekome das nicht hin wie ihr :/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2009)

Eines der schlechtesten Lieder von Dope, meiner Meinung nach. 3/10

Mal was zum Auskotzen und Sachen zerstören:


----------



## inwa (3. Juli 2009)

bekommst ne 8/10 

eigentlich nicht meins aba dafür sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hab mir das ausgesucht <333 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxZJTRhcFg4&feature=fvst


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

Sehr nice das mag ich (; 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3ZAGBL6UBA&translated=1


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Höre sowas sonst nicht aber das Lied ist echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick

Wie mache ich dieses Youtube Fenster hier rein ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2009)

Zwar überhaupt nicht mein Musikgeschmack, aber der Text stimmt. 6/10


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Naja es geht noch 6/10 

Wie kann ich denn direkt son Video posten und nich übern Link ?

Edit: mach du einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

weiß ich selber nicht machn link rein oder ich mach einen rein :/


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

Steht schon hundert mal da...

Nehmen wir an, Ihr habt folgenden Youtube-Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl1UIzrDjhA

Jetzt nehmt Ihr den Teil rechts von "v=" weg, dass heisst also diesen Teil: kl1UIzrDjhA
Den setzt Ihr zwischen [ youtube] [ /youtube], das ergibt dann: [ youtube]kl1UIzrDjhA[ /youtube]

Nur macht Ihr das Ganze ohne Leerzeichen nach dem Öffnen der Klammer.
Dann sieht das so aus:

Vorsicht, das ist das unzensierte Video, nichts für schwache Gemüter!


Und jetzt könnt Ihr das Lied gleich bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2009)

ok hat nich so geklappt wie ich wollte ^^ diesen post hier gabs nie....


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

Man das klappt garnicht :/

Naja...


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

Setzt mal die Tags so rein wie ich beschrieben habe, dann seh ich vielleicht was der Fehler war.
Also zuerst den ganzen Link mit youtube, dann nur das Ende, dann innerhalb der Tags.


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

...


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

Oh man bin ich doof hab da "facebook" angegeben statt "youtube", sorry mein Fehler. ok habs korrigiert. Und maga, zwischen die Tags kommt nur der Teil rechts von "v=", also in Deinem Fall der Text "imUnHTE9Ir"


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2009)

Er hat eh nicht wirklich gelesen was du geschrieben hast..


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

KK so nu aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und klar hab ich gelesen was er geschrieben hat...



so nun muss es einfach gehen!!!


----------



## Beowulf321 (3. Juli 2009)

nich meine musikrichtung 0/10


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

3/10 

Das Ärzte Video erinnert mich an Dawn of Dead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Raise your Fist, for Angerfist....

War ja klar oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2009)

Furchtbar, das ist einfach nur grottenschlecht. 0/10


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

Naja Geschmacks Sache..

3/10


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

-1/10 mag ich nicht :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2009)

oha.....ich glaub ich kotz gleich =( sry aber black eyed peas geht gar nicht die warn früher mal gut aber das was die jetzt machn... 0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKhEoytKk6U


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2009)

3/10

Da gibt es bessere Lieder von denen.


----------



## Beowulf321 (3. Juli 2009)

mag ich nicht 1/10


----------



## Sofie (3. Juli 2009)

Sehr amüsant, das richtige für meinen Feierabend ^^ 10/10

so jetzt auch mal von mir weng was härteres, sonst denkt ja jeder ich hör nur ganz komische Sachen *G*


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2009)

1/10
Sorry, ich hasse Cradle of Filth und Danny Filth noch viel mehr! - Total verstört durch meine erste Freundin was diese Band angeht (ich mochte CoF aber auch schon nicht bevor ich sie kannte ;]).


Emil Bulls - Revenge


Schwierige Band, muss man sich sehr rein hören geht aber extrem ab <3 Die haben so geniale Lyrics und dabei einen Livetune der kaum zu übertreffen ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2009)

Klingt komisch, aber noch zu ertragen. 6/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (4. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juli 2009)

Wuzzah! Das erste mal, dass ich 10 Punkte geben, aber das Lied ist einfach ein Beweis der Genialität HSBs. 10/10



Is leider nur nen Cover, was besseres hab ich nicht gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (4. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juli 2009)

Hab ich hier glaub selber mal geposted: also klar 10/10
Frittenbude lief gestern auf der Hausparty auch oft <3 - total eskaliert ;x

Okay, härterer Song von: Emil Bulls - Most Evil Spell


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juli 2009)

Hört sich ganz nett an. Ich geb mal 7/10

Nicht vom Bandnamen täuschen lassen, das Lied ist intrumental, keine Growls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sofie (5. Juli 2009)

Mhh, irgendwie weiß ich net, was ich davon halten soll, man kann es hören, aber es ist net der Reißer, aber definitiv interessant 4/10

Mal wieder ein Klassiker ^^


----------



## Afrit (5. Juli 2009)

deins kann man net ankgen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0SsWmfiVdI


----------



## Sofie (5. Juli 2009)

Afrit schrieb:


> deins kann man net ankgen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0SsWmfiVdI




Im Zweifelsfall einfach auf den Namen Klicken, wobei Iron Maiden - Seventh son of a senvensth son is eigentlich bekannt ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Afrit schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0SsWmfiVdI


Naja nicht mein Ding...
3/10


----------



## Winipek (6. Juli 2009)

6/10
wobei ich die Unplugged-Version ganz schön find


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Juli 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> 6/10
> wobei ich die Unplugged-Version ganz schön find



7/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMmQV7Nccig


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2009)

Kuschelschmuselied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja...6/10

Das hat bestimmt schon jeder gehört, der mal auf nem Festival war:


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juli 2009)

Haha episches Lied 10/10.
Jeder kennt es, jeder kann mit singen aber nur die richtig besoffenen Kerle tanzen dazu noch weiter.. sau nice! xD

Sportis - Ich Roque!


----------



## Winipek (6. Juli 2009)

hmm..nee, mag ich nicht 4/10


----------



## Rexo (6. Juli 2009)

_Schau schau find ich besser

8/10



Genialer song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2009)

nich mein fall 0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45aH27Rvj7o

Papa Roach-Getting away with murder.... das erste lied das ich von papa roach gehört hab ^^


----------



## Winipek (6. Juli 2009)

3/10


----------



## PhAm0 (6. Juli 2009)

Also die Quali ist echt mies, aber das Lied gefällt mir 9/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Hm naja... 
2/10


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

10/10 ...grandioses Cover. Obwohl es für mich bei *Down with the sickness* von Disturbed eher kein Halten mehr gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heavy fucking Metal


----------



## Indoras (7. Juli 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> 10/10 ...grandioses Cover. Obwohl es für mich bei *Down with the sickness* von Disturbed eher kein Halten mehr gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
hmm .... gefällt mir :O 9/10

Polly (New Wave)


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

9/10 ...gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shove it!!!


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juli 2009)

10/10
Deftones <3
Deftones live <3


neuerer Song: Darkest Hour - No God
Ich freu mich aufs Album..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Juli 2009)

7/10 - sauberer Metalcore.


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

8/10 Sehr schön, Headbangen statt Haare föhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CLOSER


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Juli 2009)

Hat irgendwie nen Touch von Depeche Mode. o.O

Naja, so der Renner ist es nicht, lässt sich aber hören. 4/10


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juli 2009)

Chimaira mag ich, aber das Lied ist imo net so der Burner 6/10.

Maroon - Endorsed By Hate


----------



## Winipek (7. Juli 2009)

übel...0/10...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunathan (7. Juli 2009)

2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGaT-nhChHw


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2009)

not my cup of tea, deswegen geb ich keine bewertung ab, wenn ich aber müsste..mh so zwischen 5 und 7 da musikalisch es net schlecht ist aber der gefällt mir net


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Juli 2009)

10/10 der ozzy ^^ wußt gar nicht das der auch live gut singen kann ^^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsIEpEAvlzY

Slipknot-I am hated


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

9/10  "Stripped down, we want you dead. But what's inside of me, you'll never know" *gröhl*

What I always wanted!


----------



## Beowulf321 (8. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Also so dermaßen mein Geschmack ist es nicht aber trotzdem nicht soooooooo übel:7/10


In Extremo-Spielmannsfluch


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2009)

ganz nett 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFJIBtqunHY

Slipknot-People=shit


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

0/10
sry ist mir viel zu Agressiv


----------



## cybergamer (8. Juli 2009)

5/10...ned meine musik klingt aber ok


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juli 2009)

kp bei dir ladets nix .. darum kann i au nix bewerten :<


1. wtf ist das für ne sprache? franz mit deutsch und englisch ? -.-
2. hintergrund sound gefällt mir
3. video find ich doof
4. von mir aus könnten die nix singen wär schöner

darum gibts ehm 4/10


----------



## cybergamer (8. Juli 2009)

edited =/


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kp bei dir ladets nix .. darum kann i au nix bewerten :<
> 
> 
> 1. wtf ist das für ne sprache? franz mit deutsch und englisch ? -.-
> ...



2/10 mag kein Anime


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

Geht gut ins Ohr 9/10


----------



## Rexo (8. Juli 2009)

_Fatboy slim is Genial 10/10  dein song heisst aber im orginal glaube ich The Rockafeller Skank



auch genialer song von ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is der einzige song neben weapons of choice dne ich nie vergessern werde


_


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein persönlicher Fat Boy Slim - Favorit:

(Vor allem auch wegen dem Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rexo (8. Juli 2009)

_da frag ich mich noch immer wie sie das hingekriegt haben mit dem hin und her wackeln _


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

Ich könnt jetzt alle Fatboy Slim - Lieder aufzählen, aber die bekommen eh alle ausnahmslos ne 10/10 ^^ daher wechsel ich mal:


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. Juli 2009)

Nicht so mein Geschmack 5/10


----------



## Winipek (8. Juli 2009)

Der Anfang ist nett ...bis der "Gesang/die Stimme" dazu kommt ...
3/10


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juli 2009)

Viel zu oft gehört, geht mir ziemlcih aufn Sack das Lied 4/10.

Mal was ganz anderes
Egotronic - Kotzen


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

6/10

eig net mein Geschmack aber der Bass zieht...


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Nicht mein Musikgeschmack 2/10


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nicht mein Musikgeschmack 2/10


Dein Lied ist auch net mein Musikgeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2/10


----------



## cybergamer (9. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1. wtf ist das für ne sprache? franz mit deutsch und englisch ? -.-
> 2. hintergrund sound gefällt mir
> 3. video find ich doof
> 4. von mir aus könnten die nix singen wär schöner
> ...




rumantsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A4toromanisch


@topic: 3/10 - gefällt mir nicht so :/

next:


----------



## Beowulf321 (9. Juli 2009)

4/10


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2009)

öhm.... WTF? sorry aber vom gesang is das not my cup of tea. musik..naja gibt schlimmeres.... 3/10


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juli 2009)

Naja, Paranoid find ich besser.
Nicht meine Zeit, ncith meine Musik - ist mir zu lasch für diese Richtung.
5/10.

Bisl 8Bit <3


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juli 2009)

naja jetzt nicht so toll ^^ 5/10


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juli 2009)

9/10
Alkaline Trio sind der Hammer, besonders Crimson, also das Album wo auch Mercy Me drauf ist - aber ich finde du hättest nen bessern Titel wählen können.

Fort Minor - Remember The Name
Weil ich grad bock auf HipHop habe.


----------



## Rexo (9. Juli 2009)

_urrg ein LP neben projekt 0/10

_


----------



## PhAm0 (9. Juli 2009)

Hm auch gerade gemerkt das ich mir zu viel zeit gelassen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Juli 2009)

_da wahr jemmand etwa slangsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Beowulf321 (9. Juli 2009)

Kein Vid. da und das von PhAm0 kann ich nicht ansehen


mal was eher ruhiges von mir


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Juli 2009)

nightwish mag ich nich so...3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yndfqN1VKhY

System of a Down-Prison Song


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Mir iwie. zu laut um die Uhrzeit aber Soad ... 6/10
So mal 0/10 holen. Aber da ich das Lied einfach liebe ...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. Juli 2009)

3/10
ich mags nich^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBLXj2tHn0s

er wills iwi nich einbetten, ka warum


----------



## Sofie (9. Juli 2009)

10/10
Onkelz sind einfch die geilsten ^^

So mal was ruhiges von mir, also so richtig ruhig



Edit: mag es net einbinden -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk5R7y8-vUs


----------



## Rexo (10. Juli 2009)

_is nicht mein geschmack 2/10
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juli 2009)

die sängerin geht ja ma gar nicht und das nich mein musikgeschmach 0/10 sry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xsCKdl21Jw

Slipknot-The Shape


----------



## Beowulf321 (10. Juli 2009)

Slipknot kriegt von mir immer  10/10 egal welches lied^^


----------



## cybergamer (10. Juli 2009)

soulfly, ganz klar 10/10

next:


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

6/10 für die Melodie, 1/10 fürs Gegrunze, macht im Mittel: 3.5/10 Jetzt dürft Ihr selbst auf- oder abrunden ^^

Hier mal was aus nem ganz andern Genre zur Abwechslung:


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Tja, schon entfernt worden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -/10


----------



## Rexo (10. Juli 2009)

_autsch meine ohren 
1/10 aber uber musik geschmack lasst sich nicht streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen das musik vidoe zu posten ^^_


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juli 2009)

Musik 8/10
Video 10/10
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Malwieder bisl SXE Core
Freya - As The Light Drains


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Der hat irgendwie ne schräge Stimme. 4/10


----------



## cybergamer (10. Juli 2009)

igitt^^

1/10

next:


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

7/10

Horch mal!


----------



## Beowulf321 (10. Juli 2009)

0/10


Psychsostick - This Is not A Song It's A sandwich


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

5/10


----------



## RoLeXx (10. Juli 2009)

4/10
muhabbet ft. alpha gun - verbotene liebe

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2021289/Alpha_...Verbotene_Liebe


----------



## Rexo (10. Juli 2009)

_0/10
 ich mag sollche musik nicht_

_Der Genialste song der je gexchrieben wurde_


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juli 2009)

10/10
den spruch mocht ich schon vom troll-helden aus wc3 (:


----------



## PhAm0 (10. Juli 2009)

Ganz net, zwar nicht ganz das meine aber dennoch ok. 7/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

In Extremo, top! 9/10


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2009)

HSB halt, eig. meine Fav. Band also fällts mir nicht schwer 10/10.

Neaera - Let The Tempest Come <3


Ob man die Band mag oder nicht.. der Song knallt <3


----------



## Sofie (11. Juli 2009)

Kannte die Band zwar net, aber is echt geil 10/10

Lässt sich mal wider net einbinden, warum auch immer...

dann halt so http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC96H7beaDg


----------



## Rexo (11. Juli 2009)

_nice aber nicht mein geschmack 7/10

den flug uberlebt sie wierd aber am ende von einem stein am kopf getrofen_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. Juli 2009)

9/10

Gefällt mir.


----------



## Hugo2000 (11. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Pogolinus (11. Juli 2009)

10/10  kann man auch mehr geben ? ^^


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgoyd5ST6bE...feature=channel


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Juli 2009)

4/10





@Nimmue  Das Lied ist einfach geil. :> Mein neuer Ohrwurm


----------



## Beowulf321 (12. Juli 2009)

LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Juli 2009)

das geht ab 9/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtUxPg9jRLM

Serj Tankian-Empty Walls


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

8/10^^


Das beste Lied von denen ist leider nicht bei Youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find die einfach nur super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Beowulf321 (12. Juli 2009)

5/10


----------



## Bremgor (12. Juli 2009)

2/10

Sorry, einfach überhaupt nicht meine Musik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhVZvRL0Yyg

Jan Hegenberg Bad Time Touch


----------



## Beowulf321 (12. Juli 2009)

2/10


----------



## Pogolinus (12. Juli 2009)

Dimmu Borgier klares 10/10


----------



## PhAm0 (12. Juli 2009)

Also mehr als 10/10 kann ich da nicht sagen.
Jetzt mal was wo wohl fast niemand kennen wird.


----------



## Beowulf321 (12. Juli 2009)

4/10


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2009)

kA, bin net son Korn Fan. 6/10 Weil der Song ganz okay ist.

Killswitch Engage - Rose Of Sharyn


Rockt <3
Aber das Lied hat voll den doofen Text! (eigentlich nicht ^^)


----------



## Kangrim (13. Juli 2009)

Also das ist nicht so ganz meine musik xD
6/10 wenn man versucht das gekreische zu überhören.^^


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

9/10 nicht übel

Thriller


----------



## Rexo (13. Juli 2009)

_Was soll man gegen Den King of Pop sagen???

10/10_

_
Daft Punk xD_


----------



## Beowulf321 (13. Juli 2009)

kann daft punk net leiden 0/10


----------



## Winipek (13. Juli 2009)

und ich nicht Sepultura ..0/10


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

MA WIE GEIL ! 100/10

Jut


----------



## Beowulf321 (13. Juli 2009)

6/10 mochte ich früher^^



Dope - Die Mother Fu**er Die


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Juli 2009)

Nicht so mein Ding 6/10

Die Streuner - Schenk voll ein


----------



## cybergamer (13. Juli 2009)

3/10 find ich ned sooo toll :/

next:


----------



## Beowulf321 (13. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Rexo (13. Juli 2009)

_1/10 nich so mein ding


 die version is finde ich besser als das orginal video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Mag ich nicht 3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Juli 2009)

sehr geil 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZw4ZYVucZo

Godsmack whatever


----------



## Beowulf321 (14. Juli 2009)

kanns mir nicht ansehen



mal was ganz seltsames von mir^^ 

ein electronic punk lied


----------



## izabul (14. Juli 2009)

9/10

guck mal


----------



## TheBattery (14. Juli 2009)

yeah -.- 1/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4XVbfDb-NI


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2009)

War hier schonmal drin ... und ich habs reingestellt.^^ Sehr geiles Lied auf jeden Fall. 9/10


----------



## PhAm0 (15. Juli 2009)

Gefällt mir 9/10


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

o_O

...

O_o

...

o_o

...

O_O

...

öhm...2/10


----------



## Rexo (15. Juli 2009)

_wen ich ne schlechte benotung gebe bin ich tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 aber serh geiler themen track


Ich finde das is einer der besten song´s von Muse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Beowulf321 (15. Juli 2009)

3/10


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Ich find jetzt das Lied im Vergleich zu andern Liedern von Rammstein eher weniger gut, daher nur 3 Punkte für die Musik. Aber das Video find ich klasse, dafür 9 Punkte, gibt im Schnitt: 6/10

Discooooooo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Juli 2009)

_8/10 
 Ich find die fursuits grauenhaft aber die musik geht in die beine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Das Lied mag ich gut, aber das Video fand ich schon immer schrecklich ^^ naja trotzdem gibts ne 8/10.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Juli 2009)

_interesant und ausergewohlich fur einen strassenmusiker 7/10

hab ne frage zu empire of the sun kanne es sein das das der selbe sange ris wie bei MGMT??die hohren sich fur mich gleich an
_


----------



## Winipek (15. Juli 2009)

mag ich hören ^^8/10
Ob´s der selbe ist ? Keine Ahnung*schulterzuck*


----------



## Rexo (15. Juli 2009)

_Hab irgentwo mal was uber dne typen gelesen serh schones vidoe und die musik gefahlt mier komischerweise auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


Typich weird al 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Juli 2009)

aha...aha mhh ich versteh irgendwie nich was das soll aber ganz lustig 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14ItHaASuUw

serk tankian-empty walls live


----------



## Rexo (15. Juli 2009)

_Seine solo karriere is solala
6/10 er soll ma lieber weiter bei SoaD machen

traurig aber wahr mit dme song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s o.O warum bekomme ich keine beitrage dazu gerechnet?
_


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Oooooooohhhhh ich LIIIIIIEEEEEEBE das Video "Where the hell's Matt?"! Das hab ich letztes Jahr nach meinem 2-monatigen Ferientrip geschaut und hab dann so derbstes Fernweh bekommen und die Leute vermisst, die ich unterwegs kennengelernt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10 zum Lied von Fettes Brot. Ich find die haben wesentlich bessere Lieder wie zB das da:

Auch wenns natürlich nicht so tiefgründig ist.


----------



## Rexo (15. Juli 2009)

_wegen diesem lied hassen alle die emanuela heissen fetes brot xD_


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2009)

Finde es genau andersrum, ich finde Emanuela zwar ganz cool, aber An Tagen Wie Diesen finde ich weit besser.
6/10.

Nochmal, Klassiker, rockt auf wirklich jeder Party! xD


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

9/10


----------



## Rexo (15. Juli 2009)

_10/10 ich mag die Pet sho Boy´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt durch meine eltern xD


die musik die einem auf dem keks geht xD
_


----------



## Sofie (15. Juli 2009)

mhhh, ich glaub, des kann ich mir net öfter anhören und es gibt besseres von Lily Allen ^^ 4/10

So, mal wieder was älteres ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh6-L98l6eE

Hallo, wieso liest es das nimmer ein bei mir, so dass ich des Video passend verlinken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2009)

[.youtube] Bh6-L98l6eE (das ist der code im Link hinter dem ?v=) oder (das auf bei dem Song bei "Einbetten" steht)
:<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bh6-L98l6eE&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bh6-L98l6eE&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
 [./youtube]


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

öhmm...
Ich bewerte mal den Song darüber ...
6/10 gibt es da nicht ne Cover Version von ? Ich mein, die klingt dann besser ^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (16. Juli 2009)

0/10


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

10/10 Besser kann mans nicht sagen und der Film ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2009)

7/10 nicht so mein fall


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2009)

Ich werd mit soner Drachenreitermucke einfach nicht warm..
Aber das Cover errinnert stark an so alte Sega Titel, die hatten iwie immer ähnliche Covers (was Farbe usw. angeht).
2/10.

Agnostic Front - For My Family


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

o_O Was ist denn das? HipHop-Metal?


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Was ist denn das? HipHop-Metal?



Agnostic Front? Ist eigentlich ziemlich klassischer NYHC, also New York Hardcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (16. Juli 2009)

6/10 Eigentlich ein sehr schöes Lied, nur eben etwas...nun ja, unbeschreiblich^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vW6sl2CNCo

Ba-Ba-Banküberfall

Edit: Oh mein Gott, die zeit die ich hierfür gebraucht habe wurde benutzt um 4 weitere beiträge zu schreiben^^


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

5/10  Nostalgiepunkte^^


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Nicht verfügbar in meinem Land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Thihihihihihithithihihihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

Rofl^^
Dich hat wohl das Wetter dazu animiert ^^
2/10


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Nett 7/10

Das hier ist nur ein Teil des Liedes, das Gitarrensolo, aber ich finds super:


----------



## Rexo (16. Juli 2009)

_Gefahlt mier 9/10

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Juli 2009)

ich find die hat ne gute stimme 8/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tczU6OWoUkI

Godsmack-I stand alone


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

die Musik ist gut , ich mag nur die Stimme nicht ..
7/10


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2009)

9/10, hammer <3.
Hm die MTV Werbung ging grade exakt 3 Minuten, cool.

Lifelong Tragedy - Make Or Break It
Sehr eigen, sehr 'truer' newschool HC, leider nie live gesehen :\ [gibts nemmer]



/e: Damit hier malwieder was wirklich hartes drin ist ;p


----------



## Winipek (17. Juli 2009)

Ihhh...Ohrenkrebs^^
0/10


----------



## Rexo (17. Juli 2009)

_7/10 hat gut rythmus find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hab lange gebraucht um den namen des songs herauszufindne mit namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liebe den song so dermasen
_


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ihhh...Ohrenkrebs^^
> 0/10



Ich unterstell dir einfach das du dir nicht mehr als 20 Sekunden vom Song angehört hast und deine Aussage deshalb mehr als unqualifiziert ist, andernfalls gäbe es ja sicher auch sowas wie 'ne Begründung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Muse 10/10, epische Band.
Hier wieder was ruhiges, das darf man sich dann bitte auch komplett anhören ;]


----------



## Rexo (17. Juli 2009)

_stimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## PhAm0 (17. Juli 2009)

Schöner Song, gefällt mir gut. 
9/10


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Klar 10/10!
Ich mag das Lied =)


----------



## El Homer (17. Juli 2009)

7/10 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (17. Juli 2009)

gefällt ^^
9/10


----------



## Rexo (17. Juli 2009)

_sehr guter song nur extrem schlechte quali 10 aber wie gesagt wegen quali geht etwas feling verloren 8/10


Das etwas andere schlaflied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt leide rkein Offizieles video davon_


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

9/10 dafür, ist sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2009)

Eminem mag ich eigentlich, aber das Lied pisst mich iwie an 3/10.

Soundtrack von Silent Hill Homecoming


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Naja mag ich net so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3/10


----------



## Pogolinus (21. Juli 2009)

überhaupt nich meins 0/10


----------



## Rexo (22. Juli 2009)

_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub ich bhin taub 0/10

_


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juli 2009)

Ich finds ein bisschen langweilig, aber weil mir das Video gefallen hat.
5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Juli 2009)

mhh nich so meins 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMugxAAD7YA

Slipknot-Vendetta


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juli 2009)

4/10 Ich fand se früher wirklich Klasse, aber jetzt sind se leider nicht mehr das Wahre. Hätteste was a la Metabolic gewählt, dann wärens so 8/10 gewesen.^^


----------



## crowsflyblack (22. Juli 2009)

Also die Musik an sich is chillig, gerade jetzt im Sommer! Was mir weniger gefällt is die Stimme des Sängers. Gibt von mir eine 7/10

Das Video bei meinem net beachten ... is nur mit die beste Version von der Quali, die es vond em Lied gibt!

Das Lied ist von Schandmaul!

Schandmaul - Der Clown mit den traurigen Augen


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

10/10, mein Lieblingslied von denen (ich geh im August aufs Konzert)

Rabenballade-Die Streuner


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2009)

Joa, Ganz gut 8/10


----------



## Winipek (25. Juli 2009)

hmm...5/10 eher Durchschnitt

um mal Ruhe rein zu bringen ...


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

Mh, die kleine sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber du sagst ruhig, ich sag lahm :\ 2/10.

Ratatat - Seventeen Years <3


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

Ich mags nich :/ 4/10

Mal das, was ich grade hoere:


----------



## Klunker (25. Juli 2009)

irgetnwie verstört mich das :/   6/10 seeeeehr seltsam^^


mal was fröhliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (26. Juli 2009)

The pogues ?
klingt zumindest so ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juli 2009)

yeah, they're bright in a hollow sky
you know it looks so good tonight
i am the passenger..

Ich liebe dieses Lied! <3 10/10
Iwie können das betrunken auch alle meine Kumpels mitsingen, der Hammer ^^

Bleiben wir mal ruhiger:
Morrissey (der Sänger von den Smiths [kennt man von den Ärzten]) - Irish Blood, English Heart


----------



## Winipek (26. Juli 2009)

The Smith kennt man von den Ärzten ?!

10/10^^


----------



## Klunker (26. Juli 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> The pogues ?
> klingt zumindest so ^^



ist flogging molly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



winipek, schon 2geniale songs von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Winipek (26. Juli 2009)

danke für das Kompliment ^^

8/10


----------



## Kangrim (27. Juli 2009)

8/10
Hat sich ganz gut angehört nur war des Anfang etwas strange.^^


Bullet For My Valentine - All these things i hate


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juli 2009)

0/10.
Was wollen die eigentlich machen, Emocore, Metal, Pop? Bääh! Ich kann diesen Teenybands nichts abgewinnen.
Wenn schon sone Mucke, dann bitte 36 Crazyfists oder Three Days Grace.


Alexisonfire - This Could Be Anywhere in the World


----------



## xandy (27. Juli 2009)

5/10.Dieses Geschreie is leider nicht meins.ABER jedem das seine nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Public Domain-Operation Blade

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rhqovo1Nit8...feature=related


----------



## Winipek (27. Juli 2009)

10/10 absolutes Partylied!
..müsste nicht Blut fliessen?^^


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juli 2009)

Ich mag die Musik, nur wiederholt sich die Line echt hart oft, das nervt bisl 8/10. Der Tune gefiel mir trotzdem.
Nya, gibt hier keine Party mehr ohne:

Azn Msk!


----------



## Thodis (27. Juli 2009)

8/10 ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Besuche meine Homepage


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2009)

ehmm...soll das lustig sein? wenn ja mhh 5/10 wenn nich 0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzQOv0Y4blI

Serj Tankian-The Unthinking Majority


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Bevor der zu singen angefangen hat dacht ich "Mann ist das ne übelst schlechte Soundqualität." Aber nachher wirds ja besser. Irgendwie kommt mir die Stimme von dem Sänger abartig bekannt vor. Spielt der noch in ner andern Band?
8/10

Wiedermal was nicht allzu ernst zu nehmendes:


----------



## Pogolinus (28. Juli 2009)

Bevor der zu singen angefangen hat dacht ich "Mann ist das ne übelst schlechte Soundqualität." Aber nachher wirds ja besser. Irgendwie kommt mir die Stimme von dem Sänger abartig bekannt vor. Spielt der noch in ner andern Band?


um die frage zu beantworten kennst du system of a down ? XD


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Ahjaaa System of a Down, stimmt, jetzt wo Dus sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (28. Juli 2009)

Serj ist der saenger von SoaD, deswegen evtl ;p

Waaagh. Keine antworten erstellen, wenn der Letzte Refresh ewig her ist -__-


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juli 2009)

ganz lustig 7/10


----------



## Anem (29. Juli 2009)

jaja, die sind schon nen bissl Irre, aber nimmer so mein Geschmack. 6/10


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juli 2009)

9/10.
Gefällt mir o_o, gleich mal mehr von denen anhören, kannt ich nämlich noch nicht.

It Dies Today - Freak Gasoline Fight Accident


Das Lied hab ich ewig nicht gehört, aber rockt noch.. x)


----------



## Anem (30. Juli 2009)

mhhh Metalcore ist jetzt nicht so ganz meine Musikrichtung ^^ ich mags dann schon wenn die Leute noch singen und net nur grunzen, aber die Melodie gefällt mir...an manchen Stellen. Darum 5/10



Ich steh ja eigentlich net so auf sprechgesänge aber dieses Lied finde ich merkwürdigerweise außergewöhnlich gut. Man muss es sich nur bis zum Ende anhören ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juli 2009)

Nice, gefällt mir was du für Musik hörst.. :] Das Video ist auch ziemlich gut, das Lied hör ich mir nachher nochn paar mal in ruhe an um die Lyrics zu verstehen.. geil.. oO
9/10 wieder! 

Ich bin mal mutig und versuchs mit HipHop, auch noch welchen aus Berlin (omg!)!
Liquit Walker - Hör auf diese Stimme

Find ihn dafür echt nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - der hat son aggressiven Klang.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2009)

Wie soll ich sagen...HipHop an und für sich wär ja ganz in Ordnung. Aber dann Deutscher HipHop, das alleine ist ja schon nur ganz selten ernst zu nehmen und dann singt er noch drüber, wie hart ers gehabt hat und was für ein armer er doch ist o_O
1/10, definitiv.

Hier mal ein Lied das mich irgendwie an Sommer und Ferien erinnert:


----------



## Anem (30. Juli 2009)

oh gott...Elektrokram...da muss man sich ja zwingen nen ganzen Lied anzuhören ^^ und dann immer diese sinnfreien Texte...arrrg tut mir leid 1/10

Achtung, gewöhnungsbedürftig:


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2009)

Das klingt als ob ein Inder, der komplett auf Drogen ist irgend ne Art Bollywood-Metal zu machen versucht.
3/10 für sehr seltsame Musik...

Zwischendurch mal ein Schlaflied:


Edit: Gibts auch einmal mit FinalFantasy-Video


----------



## Beowulf321 (31. Juli 2009)

is mir zu ruhig 1 /10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Juli 2009)

sry bmth geht gar nich...der sänger soll einfach die fresse halten... das tut einfach weh...obwohl das video is noch ganz lustig also 4/10 aber nur wegen dem video =P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1Z1Zrot-go
Rob Zombie-Dragula


----------



## El Homer (31. Juli 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sry bmth geht gar nich...der sänger soll einfach die fresse halten... das tut einfach weh...obwohl das video is noch ganz lustig also 4/10 aber nur wegen dem video =P
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1Z1Zrot-go
> Rob Zombie-Dragula


Muss man kennen genau wie seine Filme..ich sag nur THE DEVILS REJCKT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10

hier mal die band von meinem qousin :
http://www.myspace.com/nuaura
hörts euch einfach den ersten Song an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und seine zweite Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.myspace.com/downtocry


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

El schrieb:


> hier mal die band von meinem qousin :
> http://www.myspace.com/nuaura
> hörts euch einfach den ersten Song an
> 
> ...


Hab ich getan, hatte schrecklichste Horrorvisionen von selbst gemachtem Schund vor mir. Aber als ichs dann gehört hab: ist echt gut, wirklich!
10/10

MUAHAHAHAHAAHAAAAAAA! ERZITTERT VOR DEM SOUND!!!
Einmal mit verrücktem, abgedrehtem Video:


und einmal mit hübschen Zwillingen im Video:


----------



## Winipek (31. Juli 2009)

uih...*schüttel*boah*...

0/10
was geht hier denn ab ^^

mal was ernsthaftes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Anem (31. Juli 2009)

Ich mag zwar deutsche Musik im allgemeinen nicht so, aber das Lied habe ich früher recht gerne gehört. 7/10

und da wir schon auf der depri Schiene sind, hier was zum träumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lang Lang hat einfach goldene Hände


----------



## Rexo (31. Juli 2009)

_10/10 sehr schön gefahlt mier richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






eines der besten lieder die je geschriebven wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Juli 2009)

mhh...ja....weiß nich ^^ das hört sich ganz gut an aber nich so mein fall... 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xsCKdl21Jw
Slipknot-The Shape


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

Kann mir eigentlich einer sagen, wie man offiziell, korrekt "Slipknot" ausspricht? "Slip-Not" oder "Slip-Knot" oder "Slip-Knooot", hab ich alles schonmal gehört.


----------



## PhAm0 (31. Juli 2009)

Amon Amarth ist einfach göttlich 10/10


----------



## Durasary (31. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq9sTR1PKqM

und es gibt noch so viel mehr...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über mir 5/10 bleibe da mal neutral da es nicht mein geschmack ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2009)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OARmqz48Mh0


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Bei diesem Meisterwerk von Musik HÄTTE ich 10/10 gegeben *gg*


Irgendwie hält der Dudelsackspieler den Dudelsack und macht ne fiese Grimasse, als obs ne Waffe wär o_O


----------



## PhAm0 (31. Juli 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> 6/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OARmqz48Mh0
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir relativ gut 8/10

Mal noch was anderes von Eluveitie


----------



## Beowulf321 (31. Juli 2009)

4/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Juli 2009)

das geht geil ab und is  richtig laut das gibt 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiIiUEtnap0

Billy Talent-White Sparrows is mein lieblingslied vom neuem album ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Juli 2009)

Billy Talent find ich total.. lahm. 1/10.
Vorallem das Lied ist ja die Krönung der langeweile, Red Flag geht ja noch gut ab, das Lied mag ich auch einigermaßen aber dem Rest kann ich iwie nix abgewinnen.. :x

Rise Against - But Tonight We Dance

Das ist zwar auch net grade schnell oder hart, aber der Text rockt dafür umso mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Ja also nicht so mein Fall... 6/10, gibt schlimmeres.
so, jetzt dürft ihr malFlamen!Ich weiß ich bin Kindisch aber wennn ich meine Kleinen Geschwister als Hyänen bezeichne , passt genau!
Seid Bereit!

Okay, es its kindisch, scheiß drauf, ich find den Text irgendwie cool!


----------



## Deathstyle (1. August 2009)

Eminem geht ab. 9/10
Der Text ist halt nice imo.. 
Das beste Lied von ihm find ich aber:

Eminem - Rabbit Run


Ich liebe es!


----------



## Rexo (1. August 2009)

_Eminem 4 ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

Sehr cooles lied is aber extrem nervig zugleich ^^_


----------



## Skatero (1. August 2009)

Nicht so mein Geschmack 4/10


----------



## Deathstyle (1. August 2009)

10/10. ICH LIEBE ES!
Ist ja das Antwort-Lied zu:

Egotronic - Raven gegen Deutschland (Frittenbude Indiefresse Remix)


----------



## 2boon4you (1. August 2009)

5/10 Da fehlt mir einfach der Kick beim hören
X-Rx ~ Tanz Schl*mpe


----------



## Beowulf321 (1. August 2009)

0/10


----------



## 2boon4you (1. August 2009)

0/10
Minas Morgul ~ Stahlpakt 54°


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. August 2009)

instrumentalisch(oder wie man das schreibt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ziemlich geil aber der gesang gefällt mir nich 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_nbR70etgU

Rammstein-Spieluhr


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

9/10, ein bisschen zu heftig aber ich find gut

Iron Maiden- Fear of the Dark


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2009)

_7/10 Foo Fighter wtf die sind uber geil^^
aber der song is solala

The Offsprings The Kids Aren't Alright
eines der besten video´s die man sich vorstellen kanne ^^
einbetten deaktiviert-.-_


----------



## SicVenom (2. August 2009)

10/10

Dagoba-Cancer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDMjGqr0Q8g


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

7/10, nichtso mein Fal

Der Spiegel


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

mhh nich mein fall 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deX12qTuIik...feature=related

Rammstein-Sonne 

bin grad im rammstein fieber =O ^^


----------



## 2boon4you (2. August 2009)

7/10 Nicht wirklich mein Geschmack aber nicht schlecht

Varg - Wolfszeit


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Hm, klingt ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

das is geil 9/10 ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk06_ll_vgo&feature=fvw

Rammstein-Mein Teil


----------



## CrazyDisco (3. August 2009)

4/10  Ich mag Rammstein überhaupt nicht, sorry :/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wl1B-ftmAg

Slayer - SS-3


----------



## 2boon4you (3. August 2009)

10/10 SLAYER!

Wolfchant - The Path


----------



## Grüner Schami (3. August 2009)

1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5C6X9vOEkU&translated=1


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. August 2009)

xD bananaphone 8/10 ^^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1xxHQBIITA

Slipknot-All Hope is Gone


----------



## 2boon4you (3. August 2009)

0/10 Slipknot *würg* :c
Moonsorrow - Pakanajuhla


----------



## BossRulE (3. August 2009)

2boon4you schrieb:


> 0/10 Slipknot *würg* :c
> Moonsorrow - Pakanajuhla



nich mein style, aber ich bin mal so nett 3/10!

Dr Dre feat Snoop Dogg - Still DRE

ps: srry, is censored-version, uncensored net gefunden.


----------



## Azareus One (3. August 2009)

fnoooooord. 0/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. August 2009)

ich liebe dieses lied 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S4BoPwFK0A

System of a Down-Fuck the System


----------



## Azareus One (3. August 2009)

Soad! Auch wenn Chop suedy besser ist, 9/10



Disco Time ;D


----------



## sogynm (3. August 2009)

einfach anhören

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvtWrlM2Nbs


----------



## 2boon4you (3. August 2009)

0/10  

N/C

Equilibrium - Unbesiegt


----------



## Rexo (4. August 2009)

_1/10 der anfang is gut aber sobalt er anfangt zu singen is schluss mit lustig




Ja ich trinke wurstwasser xD_


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (4. August 2009)

8/10-Willkommen ich auch manchma ich mag die beiden


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dEmm-rLasw 

Scars on Broadway-Enemy


----------



## 2boon4you (4. August 2009)

1/10 Überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack :c

Wintersun - Winter Madness


----------



## Rexo (4. August 2009)

_Nicht os mein ding 0/10






besser als das orginal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein krasse 3&#65279; er BMW 510 schuwup die Polizei hat nich geshen ^^_


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

1/10 ähm ne...vielleicht hab ich ne komische Art von humor, aber es ist weder lustig noch interessant :/

hier mal was ruhiges


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. August 2009)

gar nich mein fall sry 0/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OIAI6YXWkI

Rob Zombie-Meet The Creeper


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Finde irgendwie nicht den richtigen Thread hierzu. Deswegen dachte ich mir, das sich hier vielleicht ein paar Musik-Experten sich befinden, die den Song erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche nen Lied, was ich heute gehört habe im Radio. Ich habe es schonmal gehört.

Es ist so Art Tecno aber dazwischen ein etwas chorlichen / kirchlichen Gesang

Ich schreibs mal so, wie es geschrieben wird , bzw man muss den vor sich singen, sonst gehts net ^^
Die Schreibweise denk ich mal ist mit 100% net richtig.

Sail a song, sail a song, for ever, my we, my we, too gib me oh, too gib me oh .. dann Tecno und dann gehts nur so düm düm düm düm düm (habe aber die Melodie dazu verloren)


----------



## Rexo (4. August 2009)

_vom lesen her kommt es mir bekannt vor :/ und es gibt ein thread dafur in gott und die welt der suche sng thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Keltulas (4. August 2009)

hmm so 3/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTXknfRFct8


edit: hoffe jetzt kann mans anschaun


----------



## Rexo (4. August 2009)

_o.O

Dieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkungen in deinem Land nicht verfügbar

wie heisst der song den?_


----------



## Keltulas (4. August 2009)

hö? also ich kann da ganz normal draufklicken!

Frei zu sein von In Extremo


----------



## 2boon4you (4. August 2009)

Der Link geht zwar nicht aber das Lied ist Top ! 10/10
Festung Nebelburg - Die goldnen Fische vom Arbersee


----------



## Keltulas (4. August 2009)

10 / 10 für die musik allein leider -1 punkt abzug weil ich von diesem sänger da (der das erste mal bei 0: 37 was sagt) kein wort verstehe was der sagt^^
also 9/10 immer noch top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbdzDjQQcL8

falls der link wieder nich geht:   Liam  von In Extremo

ps.: Das ist auf Gälisch


----------



## 2boon4you (4. August 2009)

Wieder 10/10 Einfach In Ex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wolfchant - A Tale From The Old Fields
Mein Lieblings Intro


----------



## Keltulas (4. August 2009)

10/10 echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was is das da für n Instrument ganz am anfang? Hört sich an wie Panflöte

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmvVfMSl5rg


We will never die - Die apokalyptischen Reiter


----------



## Azareus One (4. August 2009)

Apo's <3. 10/10

Grad aufm iPod nicht faehig, Links zu Posten, deshalb ein Titel: In Extremo - villeman og Magnhyld. Live Fassung.


----------



## Keltulas (4. August 2009)

10/10! In Extremo halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pIi3qQtHyk


----------



## Rexo (5. August 2009)

_Dieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkungen in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.  das kotz mich so langsam wierklich an :/ wiso darf ich es eigentlich GENAU nich angucken_


----------



## Keltulas (5. August 2009)

lol^^


King Arthur , In Extremo - Wind  < das in youtube eingeben


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2009)

ich mag in extremo nich so 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQCC2gb0V-Q...feature=related
Metallica-Nothing Else Matters live @ rock am ring 08

das is einfach geil gänsehaut pur hrhrhrhrhr


----------



## 2boon4you (5. August 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Summoning - Marching Homewards
Österreichischer Black Metal


----------



## Rexo (5. August 2009)

_Nicht so mein´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10 



_


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

hm da bin ich irgendwie echt unentschlossen, irgendwie gefällts mir...irgendwie aber auch nicht...ich glaub das muss ich mir nen paar mal mehr anhören ums genau sagen zu können...also 5/10 für unentschlossenheit


----------



## 2boon4you (5. August 2009)

3/10 alternative rock.. nichts für mich :x

Riger - Angriff


----------



## Reiskartoffel (6. August 2009)

Finde den Refrain geil 7/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkhwK6Wlod8


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2009)

10/10 disturbed halt 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAq-PSMBfTQ
Scars on Broadway-Universe


----------



## Winipek (6. August 2009)

Nice^^ 9/10
die Stimme machts..


----------



## Deathstyle (6. August 2009)

8/10
<3 Rise Against, aber Paper Wings ist eins der lahmeren Songs, schön aber gibt besser von ihnen.

Normalerweise schreibe ich hier den Interpreten und Songnamen hin, aber ist iwie nen Anime OST und von Animes hab ich keine Ahnung, ich mag das Lied aber.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Nicht mein Fall, tut mir Leid. 3/10

KLICK

Kann mir bitte mal einer erklären, wie das mir dem Einbettem geht?


----------



## Winipek (7. August 2009)

uarghh....*schüttel*

Wenn ich Geschichten hören möchte, schnapp ich mir ein Hörbuch ^^
4/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2009)

nich so mein fall ^^ 3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwArODpJy-

die ärzte-wir waren die besten


----------



## SicVenom (7. August 2009)

die ärzte haben schon ein paar nette lieder, aber das ist mir irgentwie zu langweilig xD 4/10

As I Lay Dying - This is who wer are


----------



## Rexo (7. August 2009)

_mmm...Ist nicht mein musik geschmack 0/10

Weird Al Yankovic-White&Nerdy

best parodie ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Winipek (7. August 2009)

nee...nicht mal lustig ..


----------



## Deathstyle (7. August 2009)

7/10.
Finds eigentlich recht nice, ich mag den Tune von Massive Töne sowieso irgendwie.

Weezer - Hash Pipe (eigentlich wollt ich "We Are All On Drugs" nehmen, aber bleiben wir erstmal bei leichter Kost)


----------



## Rexo (7. August 2009)

_Dieses vidoe blablabla...

Kenne dne song aber is recht gut von Weezer 10/10




Knight of Cydonia is zwar besser aber da is die quali nich so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 2boon4you (7. August 2009)

0/10 sry :b

D-Block & S-te-fan - Kingdom

Mal was ganz anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. August 2009)

Nich wirklich mein ding, aber ganz nett 8/10


----------



## Deathstyle (8. August 2009)

9/10.
<3 Ärzte, <3 nichts gesehen.

Boysetsfire - Walk Astray (ZU ENDE HÖREN VERDAMMT! Das Video hat zwar 8:xx Mins, das Lied geht aber nur knapp 4 Minuten.. ;P)


----------



## dragon1 (8. August 2009)

Zu ende hoeren? Mir haben bereits die ersten 50 sek alles gesagt, 10/10^^
Ok, sry, aber ich fands halt schon von anfang an toll^^
Der 2te teil hat mir genausogut gefallen, also bleibe bei 10/10


----------



## Deathstyle (8. August 2009)

Bei 1:30 hat das Lied ne extreme Wendung und ich hasse diese Leute die hier im Thread wirklich nur trollen und sich die Lieder nicht anhören, wenn ich eins der Lieder bewerte, dann hör ichs gefälligst auch zuende, auch wenn ich dann 0/10 gebe. 
*das Lied grad zum dritten mal hört* Ay ich liebe diese Lyrics ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2009)

mhh joa ganz nett aber mir gefällt die stimme vom sänger net aber hört sich trotzdem gut an ^^ 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKNIFi_8-is

KoRn-Freak On A Leash


----------



## Rexo (8. August 2009)

_Hast du zufahlig ne 2t quele??ich kanns mir nich angucken :/
hat sich wohl erledigt


editiert_


----------



## SicVenom (8. August 2009)

10/10 was sonst

hier mal was anderes:

Hollywood Undead - Young

hab die bei RaR gesehn und seit dem hör ich mir die ab und an mal an. die texte sind zwar meist nur auf party und co ausgelegt, finde die aber ganz ok


----------



## Rexo (8. August 2009)

_10/10 konnte mir das den ganzen Tag anhohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gefahlt mir richtig ^^



Hier mal ein Klassiker von den Ärzten 


_


----------



## Deathstyle (8. August 2009)

10/10, Ärzte+Partey! <3

Audioslave - Be Yourself (werden wir malwieder bisl ernster! ;D)


@ Hollywood Undead, yo ich mag die auch, total Pseudo Aso und Charly Scene geht au nur ab - geile Stimme einfach ;D


----------



## K0l0ss (8. August 2009)

Der Song hat was. Tolle Bassline. Gefällt mir. 8/10




Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. August 2009)

_nicht ganz so meine musik richtung sind schwedem oder?

wen ich mir das anhohre komme ich mir vor als wurde ich einem schlagenbeschworer zu hohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10

**bringt sich vor K0l0ss in deckung **


_


----------



## 2boon4you (8. August 2009)

1/10 .. sry :b

Noisecontrollers - Gaia


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2009)

0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgP_2zf0NV8

System of a Down-Forest


----------



## dragon1 (8. August 2009)

7/10 mags nicht so richtig


----------



## Rexo (8. August 2009)

_10/10 DÄ4ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




p.s WE WANT YOU FOR THE ROD ARMY!!!^^

_


----------



## _Marv_ (9. August 2009)

3/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQqr9BTPLio


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2009)

0/10

Selbst für einen House Track sau schlecht Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2009)

mhh schwierig auf der einen seite is mir das zu lahm aber auf der anderen seite hat das schon was an sich .... mhh 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuywWSWIdFI

System of a Down - Cubert


----------



## Ol@f (9. August 2009)

Hmm, ich mag die Stimme (in den ruhigeren Parts) nicht so. Ansonsten ist es in Ordnung 
6/10


Der Song ist zwar so richtig schäbig. Deswegen aber auch wieder so witzig.


----------



## SicVenom (9. August 2009)

<0 / 10

A Day to Remember


----------



## Ol@f (9. August 2009)

Hey 0/10 gibt es gar net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> <0 / 10
> 
> A Day to Remember


4/10


----------



## Ol@f (10. August 2009)

Stimme auch hier ansich nicht schlecht, aber ich find das Ganze (besonders instrumental) ziemlich schnell langweilig 4/10


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

das "lied" ist genial 9/10

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zVch_PK7SOY&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zVch_PK7SOY&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



////E:

scheint net zu funzen


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVch_PK7SOY


----------



## dragon1 (10. August 2009)

was ist das ne sprach xP
Maja, mir hats gefallen 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2009)

10/10 für die beste band der welt ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck4J-jcqkMo

KoRn-Coming Undone


----------



## Azareus One (10. August 2009)

Hooray, KoRn. aber nur 8/10, gibt bessere. Wie zB Blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (10. August 2009)

8/10

hab die Band neu endeckt durch die Metal Hammer Zeitschrift.



sry ihr müsst den net bewerten aber das muss ich grad posten ^^ finds irwie klasse den oldi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    love peace and .... METAL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (11. August 2009)

El schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> hab die Band neu endeckt durch die Metal Hammer Zeitschrift.


mhh, joa, 7/10 iwie kraftlos, meine persöhnliche meinung, aber nicht ~ganz schlecht



[ich persöhnnlich finde es nicht soo gut, aber IMHO das beste Jacko-Cover ]


----------



## Rexo (11. August 2009)

_Das vo den Fall out boy´s is besser

3/10


schaut mal bei 1:27 ganz genau hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Davatar (11. August 2009)

10/10 sowas hab ich auch schon miterlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, wiedermal ein Bisschen Dancemusic für zwischendurch:


Hmm das ist irgendwie deaktiviert zum posten, aber ansonsten hier der Direktlink


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2009)

gar nich mein fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqOFZ1jHX0Q

System of a Down-Sad statue


----------



## Winipek (11. August 2009)

nee- noch mehr kann ich von SoaD nicht mehr hören ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3/10

mal was anderes ...


----------



## Bitialis (11. August 2009)

viel besser als des ayo technology
9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7OQSl4FdJE

eig nicht ganz mein musikgeschmack aber einfach göttlich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: wie geht das mit den youtube ding direkt einsetzen?


----------



## Deathstyle (11. August 2009)

Ich find Chris Martins Stimme so ultra lahm und einschläfernd, garnicht mein Ding, da gibts weit epischere ruhige Sachen 3/10.

Project Wyze Ft. Swollen Members - Erica II


----------



## Rexo (11. August 2009)

_Komischer weise gefahlt mir der song obwohl das nich meine musik richtung is ^^8/10



Das beweist das Christorpher walkins es noch drauf hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## TheBattery (11. August 2009)

jo bewegen kann er sich ^^ 7/10 fürs lied


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPvTOwxCecM 

Nara by E.S. Posthumus


kA wie das mit dem einbetten geht


----------



## Pogolinus (12. August 2009)

find ich persönlich ziemlich langweilig 5/10





einbeten geht mir [.youtube]aC6CPwu0I44[./youtub]  ohne die punkte ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2009)

10/10 ganz klar ^^ nix kommt an tenacious D ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFf8crhzQX8...feature=related

Slipknot-Scream


----------



## SicVenom (12. August 2009)

10/10 was sonst?

mal was ruhiges^^ hayley <3


----------



## Topperharly (12. August 2009)

naja... nicht die musik die ich gern höre. aber wenn ich das mal als unabhängiger musikhörer bewerten würde... joa zwischen 7 und 8 von 10


----------



## TheBattery (12. August 2009)

nicht schlecht das lied, aber mit dem refrain kann ich mich nicht anfreunden 7/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SsNnj1CWnA...feature=related

Haste the day - who we are


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Find ich eigentlich recht nett, aber das Gekreische im Hintergrund passt sowas von rein überhaupt zum verhältnismässig ruhigen Lied o_O drum von mir nur ne 3/10

So hier nochmal die Erklärung für die Leute, die nicht wissen, wie man Youtube-Videos einbettet:

Man nehme einen Youtube-Link, zB diesen hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhLOOdI23bE
Es kann sein, dass hintendran noch irgendwelche Informationen zur Playlist oder sowas stehn, so zB: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhLOOdI23bE&feature=fvst
In dem Fall schneidet man alles ab, damit man nen Link wie oben erhält.
Jetzt schneidet man alles vor und mit dem "v=" ab und erhält dann sowas hier: OhLOOdI23bE
Zuletzt nimmt man diese beiden Tags [ youtube][ /youtube] nur ohne Abstand nach der ersten Klammer und setzt das Wort oben dazwischen. Resultat:


Und jetzt dürft Ihr das Lied gleich noch bewerten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2009)

mhh... das lied hab ich früher gern gehört im radio aber is jetzt auch nich so der kracher 6/10

mhh....bei mir klappt das mitm einbetten nich :<

naja dann eber nur der link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xdsgZ0C0IY

ja ich weiß linkin park is komerz und scheiße und so weiter und so sofort aber das lied mag ich ^^


----------



## Winipek (13. August 2009)

Ich mag Linkin Park!^^
9/10


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2009)

Der Anfang ist etwas lahm, aber gerade das Ende gefällt mir sehr gut 8/10 - hat was.

Enter Shikari - Mothership (aufdrehen, ist iwie sehr leise)


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

9/10

mir gefällt der text

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmjKOhRT-Hs


----------



## K0l0ss (13. August 2009)

Naja. 1/10. VOn Absurd halte nicht nicht allzu viel.



Korpiklaani - Happy Little Boozer


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (13. August 2009)

6/10 net so meins


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

verdammte zwischenposter :<  wiseguys mag ich nich so 4/10

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBrnGM-2kzE&amp;feature=related


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2009)

Einbetten-fail? Kein Songname, nischts.. :x


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

=/ jep einbetten fail verdammt -.- ok hier der link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBrnGM-2kzE...feature=related


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2009)

In dem Kasten neben dem Video ist ein Code, dieser hier:
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BBrnGM-2kzE&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BBrnGM-2kzE&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

Den setzt du zwischen [ youtube][ /youtube] - fertig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

oh.... ok ^^ danke ich versuchs direkt ma 



yeeeeey hat geklappt ^^ danke


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

naja... nicht so mein fall... 5/10

Das Lied ist zwar uralt,aber so witzig:


----------



## TheBattery (13. August 2009)

find ich geil, hat power ^^ 9/10  und erinnert mich an etwas


----------



## Craecaen (14. August 2009)

so was kann ich ja gar nich ab 1/10


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

10/10 der song ist super zum zocken


----------



## SicVenom (14. August 2009)

10/10 beste hintergrundmusik beim pvp  =)

hmm ka was ich posten soll, ich nehm mal einen youtubetip


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

naja nich so der bringer 4/10


Godsmack-Straight out of line


----------



## Gramarye (14. August 2009)

6/10



Sirenia - The Other Side


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2009)

Oh gott, die Stimme... 6/10


----------



## Ol@f (14. August 2009)

Omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beim ersten Mal hören vielleicht ganz nett, aber spätestens beim zweiten Mal hören ist Schluss (außer wir haben grad Karneval oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
5/10


Reggae-Metal Band sollte man mal gehört haben.


----------



## Rexo (14. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> naja... nicht so mein fall... 5/10
> 
> Das Lied ist zwar uralt,aber so witzig:



_Dazu gibt auch eine Zeichentrickserie wne ich mich nich irre

nich so mein dign sry 2/10_


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2009)

2/10 nicht so mein Fall


----------



## El Homer (14. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Reggae-Metal Band sollte man mal gehört haben.


Ich habe auch schon sehr lange danach gesucht ^^ weil ich einfach beide Musikrichtungen mag !

Clueso...naja nicht meine Musik aber gut gemacht 7/10


eig is Power Metal nicht meid ding ^^ aber das is GEIL
es schweift in Richtung Folk was ich sehr mag...so wie Speed Metal...nach der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pathorì (15. August 2009)

Gefällt mir 10/10


----------



## Winipek (15. August 2009)

sehr , sehr schön ...^^

meine erste 10/10
Bewertung *top*


----------



## afrael (15. August 2009)

4/10 Nicht so mein ding aber geht schon 




*BOOM*


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2009)

10/10


----------



## Deathstyle (15. August 2009)

Oh gott, 1/10, was fürn scheiss <.<.
Kann ich mir nichtmal betrunken anhören.

/e und bewertet hast du auch nicht.. oO

Kriss Cologne - Fragewogen


----------



## jolk (15. August 2009)

ganz nett 7/10   (hör sowas halt nicht sooo gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

[URL="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2F%26amp%3Bquot%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D8Bwvv_Nr9rM%26amp%3Bquot%3B"]Wolfmother- Where Eagles have been
[/URL]


----------



## 2boon4you (16. August 2009)

0/10 sorry :]

Vorhin beim Party machen gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2009)

Also ich komme grade von nem Date, du kommst also 3:18 vonner Party? Aha.
1/10 - absolut verschändet, das Original ist so genial aber dieser Remix klingt absolut nurnoch nach Scheiße.. geht garnicht.

Paul Kalkbrenner - Atzepeng (ja ich weiß, komerz nach dem Film, aber ich denk mal solang ich nicht Sky & Sand poste gehts noch)


----------



## Vicell (16. August 2009)

Nette Melodie, 5/10ist nich ganz sooo mein Geschmack, sry

Dúné - Victim of the City.


----------



## 2boon4you (16. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Also ich komme grade von nem Date, du kommst also 3:18 vonner Party? Aha.


tjo um 2 war dort alles aus :O


----------



## BalianTorres (16. August 2009)

Huldigt den Göttern des Rock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KlVZ9CLg3E


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Nette Melodie, 5/10ist nich ganz sooo mein Geschmack, sry
> 
> Dúné - Victim of the City.






BalianTorres schrieb:


> Huldigt den Göttern des Rock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bewerten, dann erst posten.


----------



## BalianTorres (16. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bewerten, dann erst posten.



5/10  

Is nich so mein Ding

Sooooo.............aber jetzt^^

Huldigt den Göttern des Rock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. August 2009)

_mm..gefahlt mir 7/10  






_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

dragondorce \m/ ^^ das lied is geil 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8-HoyhSKVE

Godsmack-The Enemy


----------



## El Homer (16. August 2009)

ich mag dich metalhead kumpane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 !!

   Devildriver halt ^^ momentan der einzigste Speedmetal den ich höre


----------



## Tigerkatze (17. August 2009)

2/10


----------



## BalianTorres (17. August 2009)

7/10

sehr angenehmer Song


----------



## TheBattery (18. August 2009)

joa geht so 6/10



bmth - a lot like vegas


----------



## Lulano (18. August 2009)

1/10

sowas mag ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Cascada - Evacuate The Cancefloor

*
*


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2009)

oh gott  das is ja grausam 0/10



Gama Bomb-Bullet Belt


----------



## TheBattery (18. August 2009)

7/10 net schlecht


----------



## afrael (18. August 2009)

8/10

Ich find die Band ganz gut


----------



## Vicell (18. August 2009)

Ich kann die Band nich hören *g*


----------



## Rexo (18. August 2009)

_Cooler song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10^^


Die is so heiss die frau ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2009)

is zwar nicht meine musik aber die frau is nett hrhrhr ^^ 6/10



Soil-Halo


----------



## Davatar (19. August 2009)

Find ich nicht so speziell 4/10

Hier mal ein Bisschen ein älteres Lied, das vor allem hier sehr aus der Reihe tanzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

Omg 0/10


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2009)

Hm, joah, gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10



Laut und ganz anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (19. August 2009)

gute Stimme...scheiß Techno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10
da versteh ich gar nicht das du Rise Against gut fandest xD

*ladys and gentlemen...tenacious...D!&#65279;  *


----------



## Rexo (19. August 2009)

_10/10 Tenacious D4ever ^^


ab 2min gehts los ^^

edit:musst es mir nich ma anhohrne CD lauft im hintergrund bei mir xD
_


----------



## Pogolinus (19. August 2009)

ganz klar 10/10 XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

10/10 wenn wa schon bei tenacious D sind darf das hier nicht fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (19. August 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wollte uch erst rock your socks odre sowas nehmen doer den american ideol auftritt habe jetzt aber das genommen xD



@davatar, ich mag das lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon die erste melodie weckte erinnerugnen, woher kenne ich bas nur :/


----------



## El Homer (19. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 10/10 wenn wa schon bei tenacious D sind darf das hier nicht fehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl yeah alle Tenacius D  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und jeder 10
btw 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2009)

El schrieb:


> gute Stimme...scheiß Techno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gibt fast kein Genre das ich gar nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Metal ist und bleib mein Favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem kam das gerade zufällig im Onlineradio als ich auf den Thread gegangen bin ^^
Tenacious D ist natürlich legendary, 10/10

Edit: Ups, Zwischenposter... @Klunker, 6/10 klingt interesannt aber nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Anem (19. August 2009)

klingt ganz gut, aber leider ist deutsche Musik egal aus welchem Genre nicht so mein Fall, deswegen 6/10


----------



## Klunker (19. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Reggae-Metal Band sollte man mal gehört haben.



hab ich mal live gesehen, sehr sehr geil^^ waren ne vorband zu flogging molly.

EspCap. dachte imer ich mag die band nicht aber das lied ist ziemlich nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10

puuh erstmal was finden^^



psycho video Oo


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2009)

Das ist auch mir etwas zu technolastik für das Genre... 4/10

Noch ein tolles Lied von den Reitern :


----------



## Rexo (19. August 2009)

_aua meine ohrne 1/10



Huldigt king Julien!!
_


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

10/10 geil ^^


----------



## Nexxen (19. August 2009)

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8F5YSA1Oz0


----------



## Rexo (19. August 2009)

du hats den Link falsch reingesetzt


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

ehhmm...interessant O_o 1/10



Gama Bomb Evil Voices


----------



## Buldruil (19. August 2009)

Bisschen abgedreht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber nicht schlecht ;D.
8/10


----------



## Rexo (19. August 2009)

_8/10^^


bin gerade etwas auf einem derben nostalgie tripp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit:uber geschmacker lasst sdich nicht streiten ^^
_


----------



## El Homer (21. August 2009)

10/10
auch wenn es nicht das ist was ich höre, so ist es doch ein sehr bekanntes Lied und ihre Stimme is einzigartig  

< ist Metaler und Raggae fan, aber sowas find ich 100mal besser als Buschido scheiße !


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

njoa geht 7/10

mal was zum chillen


----------



## Azareus One (24. August 2009)

10/10, is ja mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Korn - Shoots and Ladders. 



Imho is der erste part bis zum geschrei das absolut beste, was ich jeh gehoert hab.


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Naja, bin nicht wirklich Korn-Fan, aber geb dem mal ne 5/10

Hier ein Highlight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. August 2009)

_7/10 Die katze gefahlt mir obwohl es cooler wahre wne die katze auf die tasten gehauhen hatte ^^


Three Days Grace-Pain

Einbetten is leider deaktiviert 
_


----------



## Benjaloo (26. August 2009)

gefällt mir : 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rivon (26. August 2009)

6/10 is nich meine musikrichtung^^


dann hier mal mein lieblingssong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (26. August 2009)

10/10 Sehr guter Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Eeeeeewwwwww... sry 0/10 ich hasse dieses zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. August 2009)

_Nicht Mein Musik geschmack :/
0/10


_


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nicht Mein Musik geschmack :/
> 0/10
> 
> 
> _


mag ich nun gar nicht 0/10


----------



## El Homer (27. August 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




find ich affen geil...

btw kann mir bitte jemand weitere Bands nennen die so ähnlich klingen ?
ich denke da an Woodstock


----------



## Hirsi325 (27. August 2009)

6/10



Xenesthis- Death will take us all
Metalcore mit weiblichem Gesang, ich find die band einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: bewertung eingefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (27. August 2009)

man soll hier bewerten....


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Naja... nicht mein Geschmack...6/10

Achtung, am anfang macht der Kerl ein bisschen Blödsinn, aber das Lied ist witzig


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. August 2009)

10/10
Es singt für sie "DAS NIVEAU" xDDD

_____




Jetz was aus dem Genre des Folk-Punks


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

4/10



das ist einfach genial


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

1000/10!! Mein  Lieblingslied!!! So geil!! Besonders die Gitarre am anfang! da bekomm ich ne Gänsehaut!


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

joa ganz nett 7/10



hab das letztens aus zufall gefunden und mich sofort verliebt

achja das lied an sich geht eigentlich nur bis 3:30 ungefähr danach kommt nurnoch instrumental und ab 6:30 ca wieder gesang ^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (29. August 2009)

9/10 da hast was nettes gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

2/10 nich meine richtung :x


----------



## Rexo (29. August 2009)

_Ein Klassiker 10/10

_


----------



## TheBattery (29. August 2009)

sehr schöner song 10/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (30. August 2009)

net mein Geschmack... 4/10


----------



## Vanth1 (30. August 2009)

ich mag die band nicht :s 3/10


----------



## Totemwächter (30. August 2009)

Zu wenig gesang, und wenn dann versteht man nix. 2/10


----------



## Rexo (30. August 2009)

0/10 ich hasse solche dinger


----------



## Grimmjow19 (30. August 2009)

6/10 ik finds gut :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

-.- 0/10


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

hmm 8/10


----------



## Grimmjow19 (30. August 2009)

3/10 o.0


----------



## Rexo (30. August 2009)

_Das is jetzt nicht dein ernst oder ??
-10/10
da bekommt man ohrenkrebs


_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

Melodie ist recht gut und Text is richtig gut also 8/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ-2J0b1uS0


----------



## OneManShow (30. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue3M_kxb85Y

Sorry weiß nich wie man Links macht oder so.

Ach und DISTURBED 11/10


----------



## Rexo (30. August 2009)

_Als ich kein wahr hatte ich Gorillaz immer gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10



musst dne Link da rein setzen sind glaube ich die  zahlen nach dem = die du reinsetzen musst ohne abstande zwischen dn dne klamern musste da smachen sonst hatte er ein weisses fenster gemacht
[  youtube]      [/youtube  ]

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

Wenn man sich das 1 Tag am Stück reinziehen muss wird man verrückt. Aber is echt geil das Lied, obwohls wohl nicht mehr als 5 versch. Wörter hat.
9/10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGooQ8yYC0c


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

YIKES!
0/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (31. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## afrael (31. August 2009)

Gefällt  mir gut 10/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

Naja, net so gut. Aber weil es Sarah Silverman ist (ist es doch oder?) noch 7/10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt_X0t3Zscw...feature=related.


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_wo hats du den den Kranken scheiss her xD 

9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JImcvtJzIK8

der is besser ^^ Why is the Rum Gone? !!!_


----------



## PewPew_oO (31. August 2009)

2/10^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6z4DRPG7rbc


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

WEEEEEEEE korpiklaani 10/10 ^^


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_Lachmann??nix gegen deine Musik aber danach musste ich mir die Kugel geben hab bei 20 sek aufgehohrt zu hohren ;/


0/10



_


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Destination Unkown! Hammer! 10/10

Yeah Yeah!


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachmann??nix gegen deine Musik aber danach musste ich mir die Kugel geben hab bei 20 sek aufgehohrt zu hohren ;/
> 
> 
> 0/10
> ...



ja gama bomb is schon speziell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dieses video ist aufgrund von urheberrichtlichen bestimmungen in ihrem land nicht einsehbar oder so =/


----------



## Tokenlord (31. August 2009)

Najo... Schon vorwärts nicht ganz mein Stil, rückwärts irgendwie merkwürdig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber weil rückwärts lustig ist gibts ne 5!



Der Song mach irgendwie süchtig.. oO


----------



## 2boon4you (1. September 2009)

0/10 jumpstyle *würg* :/


----------



## Rexo (1. September 2009)

_Mag ich nich :/ 0/10
wollte am anfang Twistet Nerve rein geben der is aber besser ^^
Der beste Soundtrack dne ich kenne ^^

_


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2009)

2/10 mag die tussi nid und den soundtrack najo war der von M:I besser


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

ähhmm..ja...0/10 O_o



ich liebe diesen mann =P


----------



## Hirsi325 (1. September 2009)

10/10


----------



## Pogolinus (1. September 2009)

ganz gut 7/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (1. September 2009)

Eins meiner Lieblingslieder 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

jop ganz nett 6/10


----------



## afrael (1. September 2009)

richtig geil 10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (1. September 2009)

<3
11/10


----------



## El Homer (1. September 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> <3
> 11/10


10/10
(also Korpiklaani-Beer Beer ) hät ich 15/10 gegeben xD

also die stimme der Sängerin ist..HAMMER


----------



## Rexo (1. September 2009)

Das geht einigermassen 

6/10

Queens of The stone Age-Burn The Witch


----------



## Ripperjack (2. September 2009)

Kann leider keine Bewertung vornehmen, ist nicht in meinem Land verfügbar... 

Aber was neues habe ich trotzdem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjv1YYza_sg


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

8/10


----------



## Rhokan (3. September 2009)

6-7 / 10 gefällt mir stellenweise, an anderen stellen aber garnich


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

das is genial xD 8/10



ODIN!!111

ich konnt ja mit death metal nie viel anfangen aber langsam kommts <3 geh vllt im oktober auf nen cannibal corpse konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2009)

_Das geht noch so 2/10 
 konnte ich mir abe rnicht dne ganzen tag anhohren 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Kanne mir einer sagen wie du musik richtung von E Nomine heisst ??_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_U-iCWWNJA

Naja, net mein Fall 4/10.


----------



## TheBattery (3. September 2009)

hm naja 6/10.. steh mehr auf die alten sachen von ihnen hat mehr power like


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2009)

Nunja... nicht mein Fall... ich mags epischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2009)

_Monthy Phyton ^^ 

10/10



_


----------



## SicVenom (4. September 2009)

ich nix verstehen xD 3/10

ein kleiner schocker für eure ohren =)
songtext in der info


----------



## .#Eriadon (4. September 2009)

Ganz nett . 7/10 .


----------



## Rhokan (5. September 2009)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Slayer - Disciple (mit dem Darkness of Christ Intro)


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

slayer...muß ich noch mehr sagen? 10/10


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2009)

Lamb of God ist immer gut 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pirate Metal ftw :>


----------



## brudersicarius (8. September 2009)

6/10, es geht



Despised icon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUaAjEB3acg


----------



## SicVenom (8. September 2009)

8/10 mag keine pig squeals =)


----------



## brudersicarius (8. September 2009)

10/10

pig squeals sind sau geil 


excrementory grindfuckers, grindcore joe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHQQtr9c5p4


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2009)

Die Grindfuckers sind schon n sehr spezieller Fall.. aber weil sie auch irgendwie Kult sind 6/10

Nochmal Alestorm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (8. September 2009)

9/10 
Piraten Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich komm nich drauf klar ^^
\m/

         es ist ja ein so geniales Lied


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. September 2009)

göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## EspCap (9. September 2009)

Hammergeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 
Metal mit metaluntüpischen  Instrumenten hat einfach was (siehe Alestorm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mal was ganz anderes:




Kann durchaus sein dass das der ein oder andere aus diversen Filmtrailern kennt, X-Ray Dog macht hauptsächlich Musik für Filmtrailer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (9. September 2009)

episch halt ^^
9/10


----------



## Phash (9. September 2009)

10/10 - one of the best ever... and nothing else matters...


Laibach - Tanz mit

(PS wie krieg ich n vid hier rein)


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. September 2009)

0/10 also ganz schlecht meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Hirsi325 (9. September 2009)

3/10 gefällt mir iwie nicht



mal was anderes


----------



## d3faultPlayer (9. September 2009)

och joa, eisregen hört sich ganz gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10

könnte hier so viel empfehlen aber nehme mal das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnezNZlBoSw


----------



## Phash (10. September 2009)

7/10 - running wild is gut

Stormwarrior find ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKN6__eYvAo


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. September 2009)

mhhh 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





VODKA!


----------



## SicVenom (11. September 2009)

hmm bin eher für jägermeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. September 2009)

Nett so mein Geschmack. 5/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLESpHrtvxs


----------



## McBerti (12. September 2009)

Geht so 4/10

Was haltet ihr davon 

Blue October - say it


----------



## Bankchar (12. September 2009)

Geht so  5/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMGgYRGd1-E...feature=related


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. September 2009)

Naja is recht gut 7/10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEb0X9NEX0I...feature=related


----------



## El Homer (12. September 2009)

4/10
Ich kanns nich mehr hören...


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2009)

_Mag ich nich 0/10


_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. September 2009)

Hör ich irgendwie in sauvielen Comedy Shows die Musik^^.
Find se gut 8/10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hgUx9h3nU4...feature=related


----------



## El Homer (12. September 2009)

mansche glauben sie seien mit Klassikern auf der sicheren Seite ^^ 6/10


----------



## Reo_MC (13. September 2009)

5/10. Nett, nicht übermäßig toll.

Mein Klassiker, neulich ausgegraben, ist zwar altbacken, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8DHGmi3NAQ


----------



## Arosk (13. September 2009)

10/10 Ozzy Osbourne <3

Ich hab hier was was imo einfach nur geil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkonaro (13. September 2009)

echt hamma lied 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnBNAax1FAM


----------



## El Homer (13. September 2009)

das beste Bad Ass Lied ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11/10

hier mal was...ach ich sag nur Peace, Love and .... METAL





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

Wo ist da der Metal? *beleidigt Guck* 1/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. September 2009)

Naja, die Melodie ist irgendwie nix neues und nervig. 2/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeI1bjQNWU0


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

WAS ZUM TEUFEL?! -10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeI1bjQNWU0


Ahhhh
Meine Ohren!
Bitte, bitte, tötet mich...
MONSTER!

@DLM
 Hsb->9/10 :>


----------



## Arosk (13. September 2009)

Ah Path ist so genial, mußte ich einmal den ganzen Tag anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9,5/10

Die Version mit Sandra Nasic ist aber auch nice.


----------



## El Homer (13. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, die Melodie ist irgendwie nix neues und nervig. 2/10
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeI1bjQNWU0


kann es sein das deren Schlagzeuger janz schön zugelegt hat an Pfunden ?

10/10

Da hab ich mal wieder richtig Bock drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

Video Top, Song top, Band top! 12/10


----------



## Rexo (13. September 2009)

_Kanne das vid nur bis zu halfte gucken dan bockt es etxrem aber das wa sich hohre is cool

10/10


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

korn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## El Homer (13. September 2009)

sry metalbrother 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ganz und gar net mein Metal Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



      ganz anhören und   \m/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. September 2009)

Nun ja, wems gefällt^^. 5/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lstzI9n6VJ8
Ich distanziere mich von jeglichem Inhalt dieses Videos^^.


----------



## El Homer (13. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nun ja, wems gefällt^^. 5/10


kann es sein das du alles außer Disturbed "gehts so" findest

Edit -10/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. September 2009)

Ach mist, war zu spät, hab eigentlich Lachmann bewertet^^.
Naja, in deinem Lied können sie gut Gitarre spielen^^. 7/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLESpHrtvxs


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

ich mag das musik video und white stripes hab ich früher gern gehört 8/10

jetzt mal was für die wikinger unter uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

<3^^
10/10



@Alkopopsteuer: Bitte hör auf, unsren Thread mit Populärmusik zu torpedieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Apocalyptica ist einfach nur Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

noja geht 7/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. September 2009)

Zu speziell für mich die Musik 0/10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsrSj-poKgs


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2009)

_Nix fur mich :/ 0/10


Mal was vom Meister der Parodien ^^

_


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Gefällt mir, lustiges Video und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## SicVenom (14. September 2009)

geb mal 7/10 wegen der verzerrten stimme



wollte zwar die live verison von my last serenade posten, hab aber keine gute gefunden...ist einfach hammer wenn das publikum den refrain mitsingt <3


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2009)

_I love it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10



_


----------



## El Homer (15. September 2009)

AH danke !!! 
du hast mich grad wieder an das Lied erinnert  WOWOHo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 ganz klar ^^


da keiner will schlag ich noch eins vor xD


----------



## Rhokan (16. September 2009)

mh, hört sich eigentlich klasse an, aber die helle frauenstimme passt imho garnich rein 6/10 : /


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_Rammstein is cool aber der song is solala 7/10

_


----------



## SicVenom (16. September 2009)

mist zu lahm xD
@Rhokan: um erlich zu sein, so hatte ich mir das lied nicht vorgestellt xD
auch wenn ich seit meinem 8. lebensjahr rammsteinfan bin, geb ich mal 7/10. vermisse die härte in den lyriks , das video wird wohl ziemlich schnell auf dem index verschwinden xD

@rexo: kann das video nicht anschaun, ist in deutschland nicht zugelassen^^


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_du bis etwas spat dran :/

editier ma ^^_


----------



## El Homer (17. September 2009)

hm also bei SicVenom seh ich nurn weißen Ramen ...

hier mal ein gute Laue Lied ^^


----------



## SicVenom (17. September 2009)

hab mein vid mal gefixt, war 1 buchstabe zuviel dabei...

btt: lol xD draeneitanz?^^über was der wohl singt? egal 9/10



im dezember seh ich die endlich live


----------



## Hirsi325 (17. September 2009)

Paramore ist toll 8/10

Jetz mal was härteres^^


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2009)

_o man :/

0/10 Headshot



Das neue Video von meiner Lieblings band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muse4ever ^^

und hier der link fur die die sich das vid nich anschauen konnen 

is die musik ohne das video
Muse-Uprising_


----------



## El Homer (17. September 2009)

6/10
10/10 WENN ich besoffen bin.... irwie so...ne

BOXEN aufdrehen...und lange anhören...


----------



## SicVenom (17. September 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Paramore ist toll 8/10
> 
> Jetz mal was härteres^^
> *video*




aaah wie geil Dr.Acula xD


btt: *band aufschreib* btw 10/10


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2009)

_Nach dme song hab ich ewig gesucht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


edit:musik muss nicht immer einen sin egeben ^^
 z.b Heavy metal 99% der texte sind unverstandlich ^^

Hie rmeine lieblings stelle aus Jay and silent bob strike back ^^is fur mich wie ein song ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

<3 9/10


----------



## El Homer (18. September 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das lied wurde bestimmt schon öfters gepostet aber das is einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





korpiklaani <3


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2009)

nett, noch nie gehört 8/10


----------



## Soladra (18. September 2009)

Naja... naja... 5/10,ne andere, weichere Meloie würd besser passen.

Klassiker


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2009)

10/10 Murlocs ftw xD


----------



## El Homer (19. September 2009)

3/10

ich weis es ist nicht trve und es ist Numetal^^
aber ich find die höre sich 100mal besser an als LinkinP


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

mhhhh 5/10 weiß nicht....



bitte das ganze lied anhören =O das is so ....mir fehlen die worte =/


----------



## El Homer (19. September 2009)

10/10
ich möcht unb irgendein Nordisches wikinger Tatoo^^


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

7/10 ... mag die art Metall nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

heilige scheiße oO 2/10


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2009)

_In Deinem Land nicht verfugbar ;/

Kenne dne song aber ^^

und hab auch die CD´s von ihnen ^^

10/10




Best dance song ever ^^_


----------



## Arosk (19. September 2009)

Garnicht mein Fall 3/10

Da hör ich mir lieber das an:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. September 2009)

Ne, stehe gar nicht auf diese songs "ich gehe mir das Hirn wegfeiern/saufen" Songs 0/10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsrSj-poKgs


----------



## Arosk (19. September 2009)

Nicht schlecht, etwas ruhiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2009)

_Das Video is geil ^^

6/10



edit:selbes vidoe nur anderer user mit besserer quali
_


----------



## Arosk (19. September 2009)

10/10 die Band ist einfach genial xD

Muß ich auch was posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (20. September 2009)

9/10


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

Gefällt mir gut, Text kann man auch verstehen ;P (9/10)


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_O man ihr mit eurer Metal Musik :/

1/10



_


----------



## Tic0 (20. September 2009)

8,5/10


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

7/10 chilliges Lied xd

-------------

Das was jetzt kommt ist eigentlich nicht mein Geschmack aber die Texte sind wirklich nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Band kommt bei mir aus der Umgebung.


----------



## Luisal (20. September 2009)

3/10 

schlechter beat
schlechter flow
schlechter text
schlechte raptechnik
=
schlechtes lied



dann doch lieber hochqualitativen hip-hop


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_Ich hasse Hip-Hop 0/10


Power Metal geht ab ^^_


----------



## Schrottinator (20. September 2009)

kurz und knapp: 10/10

schlagt mich nicht tot dafür aber.... 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_Headshot :/_


----------



## Luisal (20. September 2009)

aua auf dieses powermetal-kastraten-geschrei komm ich garnich klar

aber vllt is deathcore was für dich....


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_Das gefahlt mir iwie :/

8/10





Hier etwas wie ich gern sage Metal-rock xD ^^_


----------



## Luisal (20. September 2009)

bei bem lied muss ich immer an guitar hero 3 denken ;D

6/10


----------



## El Homer (20. September 2009)

gefällt, 9/10
aber nach der arbeit brauch ich untven Nu metal xD


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. September 2009)

Edit: ups bewerten vergessen 8/10


----------



## Arosk (21. September 2009)

Interessant 7/10


----------



## SicVenom (21. September 2009)

joa ganz ok 7/10

der wahre kern dieses songs ist zwar traurig, aber der song ist geil


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_5/10 find den so lala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## El Homer (21. September 2009)

4/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (22. September 2009)

4/10


----------



## El Homer (22. September 2009)

Beowulf321 schrieb:


> 4/10


pff du hast doch keine Ahnung ^^


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_Das is ja schreklich :/
0/10

_


----------



## Arosk (22. September 2009)

Darf ich nicht anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (22. September 2009)

wie kann man den song einfach anguggn hier? also wie füg ich den link ein?


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_@ Arosk 

dan googel oder guck auf youtube ob du ne andere findet die du angucken kannst :/_


----------



## Luisal (22. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> pff du hast doch keine Ahnung ^^


vollkommen richtig!!!! darkest hour = <3


das video von rexo geht nich...

also bewert ich halt Beowulf321 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 BLOOD FOR THE BLOODGOD


----------



## Haramann (22. September 2009)

2/10 net so mein ding 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQKW2LP6-AA...0FF&index=1

ach verdammt wie geht des richtig`?


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_The Offsprings 10/10 ^^

die habne nur ein nerviges lied Pretty fly for a White Guy ^^

Hier das beste music vidoe ever ^^
Do The Bartman  (video von myvideo)

es geht so ab 1 min los 

Do The Bartman (nur der sound von youtube)_


----------



## El Homer (23. September 2009)

8/10


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2009)

_denke so is es richtig xD ^^_


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2009)

Hm, nicht ganz schlecht aber der Sänger brüllt mir ein bisschen zu sehr.. und das passt nicht wirklich rein finde ich, daher 6/10

Mal was zum laut und mit viel Bass hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. September 2009)

_Mag den Kayne West noch so serh ^^

weil er n schlechter verlierer is xD 

6/10


Hier was mit mehr beat xD


_


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2009)

Hat irgendwie was... ich weis aber nicht was ^^ 7,5/10

Der gleiche Beat, aber diesmal 50 Cent statt Kanye West 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl ich die von Kanye fast besser find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. September 2009)

_**eye roll**

Ich hasse 50 cent 

2/10




Eine der besten Parodien die es auf youtube gibt ^^hohr mier lieber die version als als das orginal xD
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

öhh ich kenn das original nicht =O weiß nich ob das gut is O_o naja aber ganz lustif 4/10



ALL HAIL TO VIKING METAL \m/


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2009)

Ensiferum <3 9/10

Auch mal wieder Metal von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2009)

ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich meine, das schon irgendwo gehört zu haben^^
aber es gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Rexo (26. September 2009)

_Nicht so mein geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3/10

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

Tut mir Leid, von sowas bekomme ich Ohrenkrebs. 0/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ-2J0b1uS0


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

DISTURBED FUCK YEAH 1000/10


----------



## El Homer (26. September 2009)

doh hab ich das Album von xD
11/10


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Hm... mit besser Tonqualität sicher besser, aber so eher nur ne 7/10.. hat aber was, besonders der Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal was anderes:

Nur ums klarzustellen : Nein, ich kann die eigentlich auch nicht leiden und ich bin auch definitiv kein HSM Fan, im Gegenteil. Aber das Lied ist nicht ganz schlecht, das muss man ihr lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (26. September 2009)

0/10 zum kotzen


----------



## Rexo (26. September 2009)

_Nich so meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2/10


_


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Naja, JBO eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10

So, mal wieder was 'richtiges' von mir ^^


----------



## Arakosh (27. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, JBO eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ôO SATAN SATAAAN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10 weil ich In Flames mag


Itchy Poopzkid - The Living <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

nich so meins 2/10


----------



## Breakyou9 (27. September 2009)

4/10
Ich mag Wikinger nicht so..


----------



## Rexo (27. September 2009)

_never ever 

1/10





_


----------



## Ol@f (27. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> blubb


Dieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkungen in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. 

Mies.


----------



## Rexo (27. September 2009)

_Das einige nich fahig sind dan aus eigener hand ne quelle zu suchen die sie angucken konnen -.-_


----------



## SicVenom (27. September 2009)

sry aber das raussuchen hat sich nicht gelohnt *gähn* total langweilig 3/10

da freut man sich doch direkt wieder deutsche wurzeln zu haben \m/


----------



## Deathstyle (27. September 2009)

Counterweight hat eins der geilsten Songintros überhaupt.. 10/10.


Jimmy Eat World - Pain

Weil ichs grad permanent höre (ist mein SMS Klingelton).


----------



## Skatero (28. September 2009)

Nicht schlecht. 7/10


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2009)

_Hollywood Undead is etwas speziel find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mahce songs sind etwas harter andere etwas ruhiger

8/10


_


----------



## Arakosh (28. September 2009)

I dont care :x



@über mir

1/10 , ist nich so mein geschmack xD


----------



## Deathstyle (28. September 2009)

Ist ganz cool 8/10.
3Oh!3 - Hott


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2009)

0/10 das is grausam =/


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2009)

Naja, ist mir ein bisschen zu sehr Deathmetal...  aber da hab ich schon schlimmeres gehört, 6/10.


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. September 2009)

Apo Reiter <3  7/10



beste Stelle bei 2:06


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2009)

_5/10 find das so lala wurd es mir aber nich den ganzen tag anhohren 



Mal wieder was Merkwurdiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. September 2009)

9/10  klassiker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. September 2009)

Patrick <3 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZmd5QjGTPY


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2009)

_Em Traum ich oder hohrt sich der sanger an wie Chad Kroeger xD_


----------



## EspCap (29. September 2009)

Wer war das denn nochmal? 
Zum Lied : Nicht schlecht, aber ist mir ein bisschen zu Mainstream.. wenig Wiedererkennungswert, aber ein 8/10 ist drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. September 2009)

5/10 Nicht mein Geschmack, aber nicht übel ^^

So, jetzt hier bissel die Metal/Rock Community ärgern (Ich hör selbst Metal und Co. und steh eigentlich nicht auf Rap & Co., aber was sein muss muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Gogo Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (29. September 2009)

Ahhh *an Bruder denk*
Das muss ich mir jeden Tag anhören wenn der mit seinem Laptop durchs Haus läuft O___o
Trotzdem 5/10 weils doch irgendwo gut is 

Jetzt kommt die größte Abweichung von Mainstram hier im Buffed Forum XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_or8RSE-gVo


----------



## Arosk (29. September 2009)

Eigentlich hab ich ja nichts gegen Techno, deswegen auch 6/10


So, jetzt mal wieder was richtiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. September 2009)

_Autsch...2/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Arosk (29. September 2009)

Mag ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10


----------



## Rexo (29. September 2009)

_JA!!!!!
10/10 Das geht ab ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Arosk (29. September 2009)

Dieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkungen in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.

Aber ich kenn den Song 10/10


----------



## Tade (30. September 2009)

10/10

System of a down <3

This celluloid dream


----------



## Rexo (1. Oktober 2009)

_mm..Ich mag dne song irgentwie nicht :/

3/10



Hier mal etwas ruhigeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Meisten dead Like me fan mussten den song kennen und lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## SicVenom (2. Oktober 2009)

zeit meines lebens die ich nicht wider bekomme....
irgentwie langweilig und zu der songtext ist echt schwer zu verstehen 1/10


----------



## Rexo (2. Oktober 2009)

_Uber Musik Geschmack lasst sich ja nicht Streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Die Lyrics stehen auf der youtube seite in der sidebar ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

mhh... 6/10


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2009)

Nice :O 9:/10

Der Song fängt bei 51 Sekunden an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Kein richtiges Leid. Zum Kotzen ist es net, aber leider auch net lustig oder gut. 4/10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4HXbV24eFM


----------



## d3faultPlayer (4. Oktober 2009)

naaaa, es gibt bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAPO8IrJ2iA

hab davon voll den ohrwurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Net mein Fall. Die Typen sehen auch bissl komisch aus^^. 5/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTVl2GeNfqI


----------



## Rexo (4. Oktober 2009)

_Nicht so mein ding :/
3/10

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

nicht so meins 2/10


----------



## Tade (8. Oktober 2009)

Rammstein geht immer 7/10

Heaven shall burn - Black tears

P.s.: Tja ich oute mich mal als Dummchen, aber wie kann ich das Video hier direkt anzeigen lassen???


----------



## SicVenom (8. Oktober 2009)

10/10^^
du schneidest im link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlR2OVENi6s alles nach dem = aus:  GlR2OVENi6s
das fügst du dann hier ein [.youtube] [./youtube] ohne punkte!


----------



## Tade (8. Oktober 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und tiefsten Dank, endlich kann ichs, juhuuuuuuu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Sehr komisches Lied, man soltle nen Arzt rufen für den Sänger^^.
Des 2. Lied. Mhh gar nix besonderes 4/10.


----------



## Tade (8. Oktober 2009)

Hey, keiner schreit sooooo geil wie Chino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Disturbed grundsätzlich 10/10!!!!

So Leutz, hier bitte bis zum Gitarrensoli warten, es lohnt sich definitiv!!!


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_Sicht so mein Musik geschmack :/
2/10

_


----------



## Tade (8. Oktober 2009)

Auch nicht ganz meins, aber könnte definitiv schlimmer sein, daher 6/10


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

Naja klingt doch sehr nach 0815 Gegröhle: 3/10

Hier mal ein Lied, das mich an nen Caipirinha-Abend in Italien erinnert:


----------



## SicVenom (8. Oktober 2009)

edit: shit zu lahm....
hmhm ganz ok, aber nichts was ich mir auf den ipod packen würde^^ 6/10

so fühlt man sich wenn man 3 tage hintereinander klausuren schreibt xD


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_Das wurde ich mir aber nich dne ganzen tag anhohren aber gibt n KORN Bonus

7/10

Hosen4ever ^^
_


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

7/10 fürs Lied an sich, 10/10 fürs Video, gibt im Schnitt: 8.5/10, gerundet zu Gunsten der Ärzte = 9/10

Da fällt mir sofort folgendes Lied ein:

Saufen, saufen, saufen!


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Oktober 2009)

Schröders, yeah 10/10.
Gut das ich das Lied auch so kenne, denn die Quali ist ja mal dermaßen beschissen.


----------



## EspCap (8. Oktober 2009)

Gefällt mir nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Hendrix kann man als Gitarrenspieler gar keine schlechte Bewertung geben ^^ 9/10


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_mmm.. 3/10



_


----------



## Floyder (8. Oktober 2009)

Obwohl ich Farin Urlaub eigentlich garnicht mag, gefällt mir das Lied recht gut, hat auch ne nette Message. 7/10

Mal ein Lied, was ich sehr gerne höre:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWE9hzpFDQQ


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2009)

Naja 3/10


----------



## Tade (9. Oktober 2009)

10/10 Children Of Bodom <3


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Nicht mein Geschmack 2/10


Mein Lieblings Song von Wolfmother 


_


----------



## Tade (9. Oktober 2009)

Deinen Geschmack treff ich wohl nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mit dem Song haste bei mir voll gepunktet 10/10


----------



## SicVenom (9. Oktober 2009)

man rexo du postest immer schneller...

den song mag ich nicht sry 3/10


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Was ist an 14 Minuten abstand schnell ??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

joa ganz ok 6/10


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Das geht noch wurde es mir aber trotzdme nicht dne Ganzen Tag anhohren 

7/10

Hier ein Classiker ^^

_


----------



## Duni (9. Oktober 2009)

4/10
Nicht soo mein Geschmack


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Ich Bezweifele das du es dir angehiohrt hats :/

p.s deine sig is auch nich mehr aktuel _


----------



## SicVenom (9. Oktober 2009)

0/10


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Gene Simons versteht es sein Publiklum einzuheizen der muss nur ne Gitare in die Hand 
nehmen und schon flippen alle aus ^^

10/10 


_


----------



## Duni (9. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Bezweifele das du es dir angehiohrt hats :/
> 
> p.s deine sig is auch nich mehr aktuel _



Ich habs mir angehört und ich kenn Rob Zombie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das meine Sig auch nicht mehr aktuell ist, weiß ich auch, danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem hab ich Rob Zombies Lied bewertet, und nich das von den Cranberries, das hätte 9/10 gehabt^^


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2009)

Hosen sind ganz ok, gibt aber "bessere" Lieder 6/10


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_


Duni schrieb:



			Ich habs mir angehört und ich kenn Rob Zombie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das meine Sig auch nicht mehr aktuell ist, weiß ich auch, danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Ich hab n song for dier gepostett :/ also hohr ihn dir an und editier ma schnell xD

edit:hat sich erledigt xd i-net is langsam ^^ _


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Gefällt mir, aber es gibt finde ich besseres von Soil. Halo find ich z.B besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal mein lied..

Drowing Pool ft. Rob Zombie - The man without Fear


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

epic win  10/10


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Wuhu Slipknot ! 
Ich lieb die Jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Three Nil ist super 10/10


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2009)

Bewerten mußt du aber schon!


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bewerten mußt du aber schon!



Hab ich doch.. hab 10/10 Punkten gegeben.
EDIT:

Wie verlinke ich ein Youtube lied so das man gleich in Buffed auf Play drücken kann um es anzuhören?


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2009)

```
[youtube]Code des Videos hier einfügen[/youtube]
```



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Oktober 2009)

Sau geiler Song, obwohl ich kein sonderlicher Slipknot Fan bin. 10/10!

Emil Bulls - When God Was Sleeping vom neuen Album


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hab ich doch.. hab 10/10 Punkten gegeben.
> EDIT:
> 
> Wie verlinke ich ein Youtube lied so das man gleich in Buffed auf Play drücken kann um es anzuhören?



Ich meinte meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (9. Oktober 2009)

@ Deathstyle gefällt mir gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trifft meinen geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_o.O die Arme Omi xD 

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

nä 4/10


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Autsch :/ meine Ohren schon wieder Gama Bomb

0/10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Autsch :/ meine Ohren schon wieder Gama Bomb_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2009)

Meine HATE "Band". 0/10


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bewerten mußt du aber schon!



Achos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, mal überlegen. Was hab ich den noch so an Liedern...


Nicht dem Intro trauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es wird besser


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

HSB ! \m/ 10/10


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann, ich glaube wir beide haben den selben Musik geschmack =)
Municipal Waste kannte ich bis jetzt noch garnicht hört sich aber nicht schlecht an.


----------



## Duni (9. Oktober 2009)

Der singt mir ein bisschen schnell, daher nur 3/10.


Wie gern ich da gewesen wäre, leider noch zu jung :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Lachmann, ich glaube wir beide haben den selben Musik geschmack =)
> Municipal Waste kannte ich bis jetzt noch garnicht hört sich aber nicht schlecht an.



es lohnt sich bei muncipial waste ma reinzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die jungs sind genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

arrg Doppel Post


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

_4/10 is etwas zu kurz



Den Song hab ich dermasne lang gesucht und gerade durhc zufahl gefundne als ich auf myvidoe Dead Like me eingegeben hab xD


1:11 sieht echt wie Jennyfer west aus 


Merke gerade lachman hatte recht im suche song Thread is sozusagen von dne White Strips

The dead Weather
_


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2009)

5/10 
Gefällt mir nicht so ganz...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

ne mag ich nich :x 3/10




ich liebe den anfang <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (10. Oktober 2009)

10/10
und ich liebe diesen Anfang
kraftvoller gehts nicht mehr ^^
der song is episch !


----------



## PhAm0 (10. Oktober 2009)

Equilibrium einfach nur göttlich 
Aber nur 9/10 wegen der Songwahl gibt noch bessere


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (10. Oktober 2009)

AMON AMARTH FTW!! xD

10/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

4/10 an sich nicht schlecht aber so garnich meine musik


----------



## Soladra (10. Oktober 2009)

Nicht so mein Geschmack..... 5/1ß0



Das neue Album ist soooo genial!!! P.S.: Der anfang ist ein bisssl schmusig, aber der Refain ist gut


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

ganz nett aber ich brauch zurzeit was lauteres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10



schöner old school thrash metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das läuft bei v-rock bei gta vice city 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

oh ja 10/10 das is geil^^
wobei das video doch sehr krank ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

mhh mag ich nich so... 6/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (10. Oktober 2009)

naja fürher mocht ich slipknot ganz gern aber langsam nichmehr so^^ 6/10


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

_3/10 sind so der burner


_


----------



## Beowulf321 (10. Oktober 2009)

7/10


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Grind core ftw 10/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (11. Oktober 2009)

4/10



sau geniales video wie ich finde^^


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Oktober 2009)

Song ist okay, Video ist echt geil ^^ 6/10.

Kool Savas - Krank (Flashgordon Remix)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Oktober 2009)

7/10 der song an sich ist gut aber der remix leider net^^



ich hab jahre nach diesem song gesucht^^
war der einzige grund warum ich THPS 3 gezockt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (11. Oktober 2009)

4/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

nett 7/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (11. Oktober 2009)

6/10 bin kein großer Iron Maiden Fan


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

5/10 gefällt mir nicht so recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann führ ich das mal weiter.


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2009)

_Subway to Sally Ist ne Klare 10/10



Godzilla O.S.T wtf xD
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10




ich brauchs mal wieder schnell und laut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Kannst dir ja meine Bewertung denken XD.


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Hammergeil 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja meine Bewertung denken XD.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@arosk
mhh der anfang war noch ganz nett aber danach gings bergab =/ 4/10

so hier was richtig schöner brutal death metal für alkopop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Das war doch das was du im Nachtschwärmer gepostet hast? Oder? auf jedenfall 9/10



Rhapsody <3

Edit: Spanisches Video erwischt LOL


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

jap das hatt ich gestern schon gepostet


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. Oktober 2009)

6/10

Jetzt ein Lied für die WoW Zocker hier^^


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2009)

_Nicht sehr Kreativ einen Song zu posten der 14  beiterage hoher schon steht 
Ihc da bekommt man ja ohren Krebs :/

0/10

_


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Bitte nicht... 2/10

BTW das Lied wurde oben nicht schon gepostet. Es handelt sich um ein anderes.


----------



## Beowulf321 (11. Oktober 2009)

4/10



die growls oder wie mans nennt gefallen mir da sehr gut nur der rest ist naja net so meins


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja. WIll ja net so sein^^. 2/10, weil er keine Metaler Haare hat XD.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuQOfiD7gNg


----------



## SicVenom (11. Oktober 2009)

genau wie jedes andere hardstyle lied 0/10


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2009)

Srysly Slipknot ist so ein kack -.- 1/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

ganz nett 7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

gibt besseres von slayer find ich.... 7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

gefällt mir nich :x 3/10



JOHOHOHOHOH


----------



## Beowulf321 (12. Oktober 2009)

10/10 ohne worte ;D


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2009)

_7/10  Fragt mich nicht wiso ^^
Achtung a. c Musik 

Eine der wenigen a. c band´s auf der welt 

_


----------



## Beowulf321 (13. Oktober 2009)

4/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

für SoaL gibts natürlich 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

9/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (13. Oktober 2009)

7/10 fast das einzige lied was ich von denen mag^^


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Normalerweise mag ich solche Song Remixes/Verstumelungen aber das geht noch

Fur dne Orginal Song 6 und fur die Neuauflage 2 ^^

8/10 



Ein Song von Einem Genialen Man 

R.I.P Johnny Cash _


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe dieses lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

ähm ja iron maiden....*hust*
ich geb mal aus höflichkeit 4/10


----------



## SicVenom (13. Oktober 2009)

erinnert mich an "damals", Pro Skater 3 xD
7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

ganz nett 6/10 dabei mag ich limp bizkit überhaput nicht 



besonders das intro ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Slipknot geht ab ^^

10/10

_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

hm ich höre mir immer wieder i-welche lieder von slipknot an aber i-wie kann ich denen nich so recht was abgewinnen 5/10.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Oktober 2009)

Live like there is no tomorrow <3
10/10


----------



## Ænim (13. Oktober 2009)

9/10

klingt gut^^


Autechre - Eutlow


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Oktober 2009)

Ehhm, kommt da auch was anderes als Spherische Raumklänge? 2/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

so mit das einzige lied was ich von bfmv mag 8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Oktober 2009)

Joa, Ganz gut, sagen wir 8,5/10^^


XD


----------



## Ænim (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 

Weil es mich um 3 uhr nachts zum lachen gebracht hat^^


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Schnarchend langweilig ... 3/10


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Oktober 2009)

Iwie hab ich das Gefühl die können nur zwei Akkorde und sind eh etwas eingängig, aber dabei sehr aggressiv und ich mag sie, daher 8/10.

3 Doors Down - Sarah Yellin'


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Iwie hab ich das Gefühl die können nur zwei Akkorde und sind eh etwas eingängig, aber dabei sehr aggressiv und ich mag sie, daher 8/10.



Etwas zu übertrieben, aber ja, so in etwa kann man es sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gleiche bei Ektomorf, Disturbed ... mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein.
Aber nur weil es oft gleich klingt, muss es ja nicht schlecht sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Etwas zu übertrieben, aber ja, so in etwa kann man es sagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann ich dir nur zustimmen, mir fällt da noch Offspring ein, und alle der genannten Bands sind alles andere als schlecht - gerade Offspring liebe ich sogar, aber deshalb hab ich ja auch 8/10 Punkten gegeben ;]


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

da keiner einen Song gepostet hat mach ich mal weiter 

Gukkst du hier!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

rob zombie <3 10/10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Oktober 2009)

Miný schrieb:


> da keiner einen Song gepostet hat mach ich mal weiter
> 
> Gukkst du hier!



Ne stimmt, gut das ich kein Song geposted hab.. Oo
Man könnte auch versuchen den Thread mit den Augen anstelle mit der Nase zu verfolgen.


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ne stimmt, gut das ich kein Song geposted hab.. Oo
> Man könnte auch versuchen den Thread mit den Augen anstelle mit der Nase zu verfolgen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*schnüff* Hä? Nicht? Narf ...


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

wtf ? xD

3/10

Until the Day I Die

Edit : sry aber ich seh da nix^^


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2009)

cewl. 8.9/10


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Uii , sehr aufdringlich! 

Nice Song aber könnt ich nich die ganze Zeit hören^^

6/10

30Seconds to The Mars - Attack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. Oktober 2009)

9/10


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Soll das ne billige Verarsche sein ? xD ?
Aber der Song ist sonst voll geil 7/10

Willste sehn? Gukkst du hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Three days Grace mit wow zu Kreuzen ist eine Frechheit :/

0/10



Nemmt mal jeden ersten Buchstaben und setzt die zusammen ^^
_


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Hmm , geht leider nich anzusehen^^


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Klicken und so -.- weil einbetten deaktiviert -.- _


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

jep , aber trotzdem ... "Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht aktiviert"


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Hier myvidoe Link 

Bloodhoundgang_


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

alles klar , das auto is ja toll und die Frau im Video auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der Song absolut mist

2/10


----------



## Karzaak (14. Oktober 2009)

Ketzer xD

Das Lied ist geilo..

9/10 hinterherwerf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






-ädid-

für dich Miny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.....


----------



## Tade (15. Oktober 2009)

Hmm nix zu bewerten da? Dann schmeiß ich der Meute mal was neues vor die Füße. Bitte nicht zerfleischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (15. Oktober 2009)

*bandname aufschreib* danke tade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

die excrememtory grindfuckers <3 xD 10/10


----------



## Tade (15. Oktober 2009)

Rammstein kriegen die obligatorischen 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja und gern geschehen SicVenom, lohnt sich!!!

Hmm könnt heulen meine Freunde fahren morgen aufs Konzert dieser geilen Band und ich darf schuften :/
*moshbedürftig*


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Tade da gibt es n sonmg zu bewerten :/ 
der Link is unter dme Kleinen Strick mit .....^^

Egal 

5/10
Nicht so mein Geschmack 


edit:Video ausgetauscht ^^
_


----------



## Arosk (15. Oktober 2009)

Dieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkungen in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_mm mom das setz ich noch n myvidoe Link dazu 

edit:Hab n neues vid von youtube eingesetzt das musste gehen _


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Oktober 2009)

The Kids aren´t alright

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxlgM2R7szg


----------



## PhAm0 (15. Oktober 2009)

5/10 weil es einfach die Musik ist die mich nicht sonderlich anspricht aber gegen die ich auch nichts habe


----------



## Arosk (15. Oktober 2009)

Gefällt mir nicht :O 3/10


----------



## Ænim (15. Oktober 2009)

hmm.. 5/10
Is mir zu kalt..


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

naya ned so mein ding xD 3/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (16. Oktober 2009)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj9IAvv32wE&feature=fvw


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

7/10


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_3/10 autsch meine Ohrne :/

_


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (16. Oktober 2009)

2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBLbrJxGtro


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

sry aber das is mir zu lahm 1/10


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2009)

Hm... 7/10, gar nicht schlecht aber nicht mein Lieblingsgenre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (16. Oktober 2009)

Hammerfall ist manchmal ganz nett anzuhören, aber sonst irgendwie langweilig. Und das Lied sagt mir auch nich wirklich zu, 3/10.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

es gefällt 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





der soundtrack vom wohl geilsten und besten spiel der welt 
BRÜTAL LEGEND \m/


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Oktober 2009)

Dieses Lied passt sowas von perfekt zu diesem Spiel! 10/10 weil ichs einfach liebe! xD

Emil Bulls - The Most Evil Spell


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (16. Oktober 2009)

5/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (17. Oktober 2009)

Nicht mein Genre 1/10


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2009)

Naja 5/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

Ist eigentlich ziemlich gut! 8/10


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2009)

Disturbed bekommt eigentlich 10/10 aber das Lied ist irgendwie nicht so der Kracher also 8/10


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_7/10 ^^


_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

Naja. Gefällt mir gar nicht. 1/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

ohrbooten &#9829; 10/10
wie kann man SoaD nur 1/10 geben....versteh ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2009)

Hm nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10

-------

Ich find die Band irgendwie Epic (Nicht vom Anfang iritieren lassen)

Edit: 



So nun stimmts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (17. Oktober 2009)

5/10


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

Minor Threat, fett! Oldsql as hell! 9/10! <3
Endlich mal kommen hier nicht immer die 5 selben Metalbands in Dauerschleife!

Bleiben wir mal vielfältig, bisl geilen dnb gefälligst? ;D

B-Complex - Beautiful Lies


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (17. Oktober 2009)

Klar, immer her damit.

8/10


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Das geht mal gar nich 0/10

Hier ma etwas Power Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Oktober 2009)

Studioforce kriegt 2/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

mhh gefällt mir jetzt nicht so sonderlich...is aber auch nicht schlecht.... 6/10



<3


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Oktober 2009)

8/10 - Bestes Lied des Albums.


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Das Gefahlt mir ^^ weis du zufahlig ob sie das auf ihrer Tour spielen ??

10/10

edit:7/10 fur deinen Bllood ^^


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

10/10
soundtrack vom geilsten spiel der welt
BRÜTAL LEGEND


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann senkt das Niveau, da lass ich es gleich mal unten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (6/10)


----------



## SicVenom (18. Oktober 2009)

hmmm hab ich grad keine lust drauf... 5/10

was ein schönes jahr am ring...


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Papa Roach <3 

Wahre aber besser gewesen hattest Offizieles video gepostet^^
10/10


_


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2009)

5/10

Mhm irgendwas fehlt mir, weiß aber nicht ganz was *gg*


----------



## SicVenom (19. Oktober 2009)

@rexo: ich wollte zuerst das orginal nehmen,hab aber nur eine Zensierte-LQ-Version gefunden^^

wtf? warum tut jemand sowas... 1/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

korn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## SicVenom (19. Oktober 2009)

i like 10/10, die hohen screams erinner mich irgentwie an king diamond


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Ihr habt meinen Musik Geschmack Total verandert ^^

8/10


N Geiler Song von Korpiklaani ^^

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

happy little happy little happy little boozer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Oktober 2009)

10/10, muss man nicht mehr zu sagen.

Mudvayne - King Of Pain


----------



## Hirsi325 (19. Oktober 2009)

gefällt mir ganz gut 10/10


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_9/10 ^^

Mehr mehr mehr ^^

@Lachman  dein song wurde entfernt von YT xD 
also Rammstein-Waidmans heil 



_


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Oktober 2009)

der song ist richtig nice
10/10



die parallelen zu triggervid sind gewollt ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> @Lachman  dein song wurde entfernt von YT xD
> also Rammstein-Waidmans heil



zum glück hab ichs mir schon runtergeladen x)

@ brille
ganz nett aber da fehlt mir irgendwas 7/10


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Oktober 2009)

Mainstream aber nice, 8/10!
/e Fuck, Zwischenposter, egal, Slayer is epic 10/10!

Aber nur Metal ist doch' auch lame? 
Hollywoods Finest - Ostdeutschland
/e² aber auch anhören -.-;


----------



## TheEwanie (19. Oktober 2009)

schrecklich.....0/10
ähh..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU1514VkDkc


----------



## SicVenom (19. Oktober 2009)

weiche satan weiche!!! aaah 1/10


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Oktober 2009)

6/10

Gutes Lied, auch wenn ich SuicideSilence als durchschnittliche Deathcoreband ansehe. Genauso wie Whitechapel.
Herausstechend sind da eher BMTH, durch den starken Post-Hardcore Anteil und Carnifex, die viel Metalcore drin haben.

Aber mal weiter:


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. Oktober 2009)

Iron Maiden ist einfach nicht mein ding.
7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

disturbed yay und das is auch noch mein lieblingslied von denen (für dich bloodletting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 10/10


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Ihr solltet dringend mal Eure Bewertungen überdenken.^^

10/10 ist die Genialität in Soundwellen ... und wie hier einige mit 10/10 rumwerfen, nur weil ihnen die Band gefällt ... o_O
Ich hab im ganzen Thread nur ein einziges mal 10/10 gegeben und das war glaub ich bei Iron Maiden.

Und mal anders herum:



dragon1 schrieb:


> Iron Maiden ist einfach nicht mein ding.
> 7/10



Wie kannst du etwas mit 7/10 bewerten, wenn es nicht dein Geschmack ist? Das erschließt sich mir absolut nicht. o_O



Ihr solltet daran denken, dass 1 grausig bedeutet, 5 neutral und 10 absolute Genialität.

So ... wollte ich mal loswerden.^^

EDIT: Und ich mach mal weiter:

Ensiferum ist irgendwie so ein Mittelding, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, sie zu mögen, oder nicht zu mögen, aber das Lied ist nicht das beste. 4/10


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

8/10 Ich bevorzuge "The greatest Song of the World" bzw "Tribute"

Hahaha, hier mal das schlechteste Kalinka-Video, das ich je gesehn hab:


Oh man die sind echt soooo übel, weder treffen die die richtige Tonlage, noch singen sie zur rechten Zeit und die "Hey"s sind auch immer viel zu spät, echt grottig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

epic fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10




rob zombie & ozzy osbourne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist zuviel für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin mal weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (20. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie krank - irgendwie aber auch witzig^^


----------



## SicVenom (20. Oktober 2009)

@ lachmann:lässt sich ganz gut hören 8/10

edit: meno zu lahm... genau wie das lied^^ 3/10
auch wenn mir teile der lieder etwas unmelodisch vorkommen, ist mir die band doch irgendwie ans herz gewachsen


----------



## Tade (21. Oktober 2009)

Feine Sache, kannte ich noch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10

Folgendes Lied hat ein langes, aber umso genialeres Intro, warten lohnt sich!!!


----------



## SicVenom (21. Oktober 2009)

na was wohl? 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

ganz nett 7/10




jo ho ho ho


----------



## SicVenom (21. Oktober 2009)

uiiii geil, muss ich mal aufs handy packen falls ich mal captain morgan trinke xD 10/10

bin grad aufm In Flames trip


----------



## Tade (21. Oktober 2009)

Hehe, ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

mhh in flames.... die stimme vom sänger ist wohl geschmackssache aber das lied ist ganz nett 7/10




 ich kann mich grad niht recht entscheiden welches lied ich nehm..... mhh sucht euch eins aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (21. Oktober 2009)

ich nehm mal knorkator^^ 10/10


----------



## Klunker (22. Oktober 2009)

3/10 immer dieses gegrunze und gegröle, mag as einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




konnte mich net entscheiden ob ich das oder paid in full nehme, bei de toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

gefällt mir  7/10




da bekommt man richtig bock etwas zu zerschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (22. Oktober 2009)

hm wenn du postest geb ich irgendwie immer 10/10^^

edit falsches lied


danke lachmann, ohne dich hätte ich die band wohl erst wochen später gefunden^^


----------



## Klunker (22. Oktober 2009)

hach ich mag piraten 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diese lied beschreibt frauen so perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> hm wenn du postest geb ich irgendwie immer 10/10^^
> 
> danke lachmann, ohne dich hätte ich die band wohl erst wochen später gefunden^^



ich fühle mich geehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und danke *sich verbeug* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mimoun (22. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jFCMzOk9po


----------



## Tade (22. Oktober 2009)

0/10 tut mir leid aber ich habs nach 20 Sekunden schon nicht mehr ertragen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

passt 8/10



bin grad auf so nem kleinen viking/folk/pagan metal trip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja, musikalisch kanns net überzeugen aber es hat irgendwas an sich. Aber ist irgendwie ganz lustig^^. 3/10


----------



## Skillorius (23. Oktober 2009)

Fix Puppies , es der Name is ja mal übelst Schrott , aber Mukke ist nice , ähnlich wie Disturbed finde ich ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do5-PiJeKmA


(vielleicht unpassend , weil hier viele metal hören )


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

omfg 1/10 O_o



BEER BEER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (23. Oktober 2009)

achja schön schön 10/10, erinnert mich aber daran das ich heute nichts trinken darf...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Oktober 2009)

boah näh sry aber sowas kann ich echt garnet ab^^
1/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

gefällt mir nicht :x 2/10



CRUISE SHIP TERROR \m/


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2009)

hmm 7.5/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2009)

Bäh, Marylin Manson. Da kann man nur 0 geben :/. Lied ist auch schlecht.

Das einzigste Metal Lied, dass ich mag!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

instrumentalisch ganz nett aber der sänger geht mir mit seiner stimme aufen sack 4/10


----------



## El Homer (24. Oktober 2009)

So erstmal bin ich froh das hier wieder zu 99% Metal präsentiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10

hier mal etwas Funeral Doom metal, sehr schwierig das schlagzeug dabei zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

*gähn*

Immerhin Metal ... ^^

5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

gefällt mir  7/10



hier mal was serjmetal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Woah, Serjmetal ... das is doch diese neue Unterart, oder? Krasse Scheiße!

7/10


----------



## El Homer (25. Oktober 2009)

6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

ich liebe dieses lied 10/10



da ist soooooooooooooooo ein geiles gitarren solo drin


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Oktober 2009)

Eines der besten Lieder von LoG. 
9/10


----------



## Arosk (26. Oktober 2009)

Freiwild ist immer gut 7/10


----------



## El Homer (26. Oktober 2009)

wirklich gut ! 9/10

zurzeit hör ich das neue Album rauf und runter^^ aber Norden On Fire ist am besten !


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Oktober 2009)

Zuerst wollte ich mitmachen, aber dann hab ich mir gedacht das das sowieso nich den Stil der meisten trifft.
Also lass ichs lieber gleich^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

gefällt mir  8/10
achja und ich mag deine sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hier mal ein längeres,und dazu umso genialeres lied,von iron maiden!


@ goim
poste einfach,es geht ja nicht darum dass es uns gefällt sondern das wir den song bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Oktober 2009)

Eines die vielen, absolut genialen Lieder von Maiden. 10/10


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Oktober 2009)

8/10.
Ich mag Hatebreed ziemlich gern, aber ich finde der Anfang zieht sich zu sehr und Jamys Stimme braucht mehr Wumms von hinten.

Nach drei Jahren Dauertour haben sie endlich ein neues Album rausgebracht! 
Raised Fist - Friends And Traitors




Goim schrieb:


> Zuerst wollte ich mitmachen, aber dann hab ich mir gedacht das das sowieso nich den Stil der meisten trifft.
> Also lass ichs lieber gleich^^



Mach trotzdem! Ich poste auch ab und zu gern HipHop, Partymucke oder DnB und Elektro um hier mal nicht nur Metal zu haben! Raised Fist ist zB auch kein Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (26. Oktober 2009)

6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

uhhh mh....schwieriger fall.... 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

hmm...8.1/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2009)

Hab einen Disturbed overkill durchgemacht. Außerdem war es nie eins meiner Lieblingslieder :/. 3/10


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

sry dass ich den thread missbrauche, aber:
Ist es eigentlich bekannt wer dieser...typ...auf dem Cover von Disturbed sein soll^^? Brennende Augen, Kaputze...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sry dass ich den thread missbrauche, aber:
> Ist es eigentlich bekannt wer dieser...typ...auf dem Cover von Disturbed sein soll^^? Brennende Augen, Kaputze...



Ähh. Meinste das Indestructible Cover? Denke einfach, das soll nen Typ darstellen, der sau viel Strapatzen unbeschadet aushält.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ow. Der ist ja auch im video von Land of Confusion^^ Alles klar thx.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2009)

Um das hier mal wieder weiterzuführen...
Zähl jetzt einfach das Lied Land of Confusion^^. Finds einfach geil 9.5/10


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

gut, 8/10


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2009)

Goil 9/10

---------

Geniale Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Oktober 2009)

_mm.....jo ganz aktzeptabel

10/10




Ich hoffe so dermasen mal auf ein Konzert von denen in Trier oder sonst wo ^^
_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Oktober 2009)

hm i-wie nicht so mein fall 4/10


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2009)

Find ich ganz nett: 7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Rexo (27. Oktober 2009)

_Boaaa....wie soll ich das bschreiben!!!!

ICH LIEBE ES!!!!!!!!
10/10




Gerade meine Gremlin DvD wiede gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^_


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja... 2/10

Der Film ist cool, aber der Song ist kacke.


----------



## Rexo (27. Oktober 2009)

_Ganz ok

8/10


editower Metal gefahlt nich jedem ^^
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

dragonforce war noch nie so mein fall und das lied ist auch nicht soooooo der brüller aber alles in allem ganz nett 7/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Oktober 2009)

garnicht mal so schlecht
hätte nich gedacht das es mir gefällt^^ 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

korn is jetzt nicht so meine lieblingsband aber das lied ist geil 8/10




ohooo mal kein metal von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Oktober 2009)

ohja seeed ist epic^^ 10/10


----------



## PhAm0 (27. Oktober 2009)

Oh das war jetzt für seeed
hm das andere ist ganz ok aber nicht wirklich das meine 6,5/10


----------



## 2boon4you (27. Oktober 2009)

6/10 gar nicht schlecht


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2009)

geht geht 7/10

------------------

Das Orginal ist zurück xD ... ist ist so lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Oktober 2009)

_Das geht ja mal gra nicht sry 0/10 bekomme davon Kopf schmerzen ^^




p.s Lachmann was hast du mit mir gemacht ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lieb jetzt Metal xD _


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Oktober 2009)

Eines der besten von Amon Amarth: 8/10

Hab die Band erst neulich entdeckt und sie gefällt mir immer besser: As Silence Breaks


----------



## Viniara (28. Oktober 2009)

Sehr cool ! 9/10

Hier ist meiner:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QyYaPWasos
 bekommed das irgendwie nicht hin ihn einzubetten -.-[codebox]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LIqG8NN6sIU&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LIqG8NN6sIU&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/codebox]


----------



## Rexo (28. Oktober 2009)

_Editiere den Code ma weg bei dir bekomme wegn der Lange fehler mir meinem browser

Colleghumor is scheisse find ich :/  geb dir aber 2/10 punkte wegen FUN



Leider ist der Sound derbe schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Gefällt mir super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2009)

soviel wahrheit in diesem lied...10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

hört sich irgendwie an wie the offspring nur was langsamer O_o aber ganz nett 6/10





kann mich grad nicht recht entscheiden welches lied ich nehmen soll von daher sucht euch eins aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ rexo
ich hab dich zur dunklen seite der macht bekehrt 
\m/(-__-)\m/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mir beides grad nicht zu 6/10 für das erste und 4/10 für das zweite.


----------



## Bader1 (28. Oktober 2009)

2/10

Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


We didnt start the Flamewar!


----------



## Rexo (28. Oktober 2009)

_Ich hasse den Song :/

0/10


_


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Nice nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

fuck yeah 10/10


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Oktober 2009)

7/10, ich mag Judas Priest, der Song ist au' sehr schnieke, aber das Cover sollte echt abzüge geben.. xD

Protest The Hero - Sequoia Throne


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> 7/10, ich mag Judas Priest, der Song ist au' sehr schnieke, aber das Cover sollte echt abzüge geben.. xD



also bitte das cover ist doch ma richtig metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich für mich irgendwie nicht so gut an... 5/10


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Oktober 2009)

HSB <3 - 9/10

Listen to this, fuckers! It's going to blow your brains out!


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

2/10



Das is so garnich meine Musikrichtung



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuJT7mhCf40 (Das zwar auch nicht aber es is lustig XD)


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_OMG!!!!!! DAMON WEICHE VON MIR 
0/10


Mal wieder was von Muse_


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2009)

Das war doch erst ein paar Seiten davor :O 6/10



Edit: Neues Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Hab ja auch geschrieben und wieder einmal Muse ^^
eidit:ach nochl der selbe song xD Habs etert nnt bitte noc beweren




sry die tasr is soderbe schrot muss geschatze30ma mancml daufdrcen _


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> sry die tasr is soderbe schrot muss geschatze30ma mancml daufdrcen _



Guck doch einfach nochmal, was du geschrieben hast. Das ist ja fürchterlich. O_o


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Guck doch einfach nochmal, was du geschrieben hast. Das ist ja fürchterlich. O_o



Lies doch mal was er geschrieben hat! und jetzt ontopic xD


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Will Meinen Laptop zuruck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit:
Klassiker 8/10


Sry Konnte nicht wiederstehen bin total begeistern von dem Instrument 

p.s manchmal geht tastatur fur parr Satze normal _


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2009)

Das ist einfach zu geil 10/10.

Und weiter damit!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10



manowar mein bier is schon vader slayer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> manowar mein bier is schon vader slayer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du darfst kein Bier trinken!


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Oktober 2009)

naja Slayer ganz ok 6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du darfst kein Bier trinken!



dat bier war ja schon leer....is nix mit trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2boon4you schrieb:


> naja Slayer ganz ok 6/10



omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg
ganz ok?!
omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg
6/10?!
omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg
ALTER DAS IS SLAYER!!!!11111drölfelfzischtausenuzltrapew11!!!346737drölf Ó_ó
das is nich ganz ok das is SLAAAAAYER



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_nicht so mein Geschmack 
5/10

Fur lachman is Gerade ne Welt zusammen gebrochen wegen der 6/10 fur Slayer ^^

Rob Zombie is so abgefahrne Geil ^^ von Kommt nochma das neue Album Lachmann ??


Aber das vid von Dragula is so sinlos scheisse das es wieder gut ist ^^

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

erstmal

10/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das neue album kommt am 17.11.09 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freu*



ich bin der meinung das das lied eins der besten intros hat die es gibt


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich find Slayer auch nicht grade berauschend... liegt aber eher an der Stimme. Die passt nicht zum Thrash Metal.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich find Slayer auch nicht grade berauschend... liegt aber eher an der Stimme. Die passt nicht zum Thrash Metal.



ich find slayer ist auch eher deaththrash metal....son bissel wie shwashbuckle nur ohne die piraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ABER ES IST SLAYER!!1111....


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich find slayer ist auch eher deaththrash metal....son bissel wie shwashbuckle nur ohne die piraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Slayer sucks.
Not.


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Oktober 2009)

@ Der Lachmann /cry :>

btt 9/10 Ensiferum ist gut ^^


So ist das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_N Klassiker is bei uns dauetr Gelaufen xD 

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

what the hell?! ?/10 Ó_ó



ehmmm....fragt mich nicht ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_Das WTH gilt auch jetzt ma fur dich xD 

5/10 

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

eins meiner lieblingslieder von ensiferum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10



bass intro =&#65279; sex


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

VOLL PORNO 9/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

ihr denkt jetzt sicher alle das kriegt 10/10 ne?FALSCH!
das kriegt over nine thousand/10
!



spookshow baby!


----------



## El Homer (31. Oktober 2009)

*kreisch* 10/10^^

für den Anfang würde ich töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Oktober 2009)

8/10 - gehört nicht zu den besten Liedern von Metallica, aber definitiv zu den sehr guten.


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_Der anfang erinetr mit komischer weise etwas an wie Muse

6/10


Wen ich das Offiziele vid posten wurde bekamme ich n Ban xD denk ich 
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

genial xD
tenacious D rocks! 10/10



geiles video xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2009)

2/10 gefällt mir net


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich mags gar nicht, die band nicht, den song nicht 0/10


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

Hm ich mag die Band eigentlich und der Song ist auch net schlecht 7/10.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

joa ganz nett aber haut mich nicht vom hocker :/ 6/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2009)

5/10 wär der song ne minute kürzer wär er besser

kleiner star wars remix


----------



## El Homer (31. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ist das denn für musikalischer Dünnschiss XD
0/10
egal die Raver muss man ja auch akzeptieren...irgendwie ^^


ich räum hier mal mit trve metal auf ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2009)

jaja 30 sekunden anhören dann bewerten...so ham wa das gern


----------



## El Homer (31. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> jaja 30 sekunden anhören dann bewerten...so ham wa das gern


Ich bewerte einen Song wie ich es für richtig halte, und der Anfang eines Songs gehört mit dazu.
(fals du denkst ich hätte nur den Anfang gehört.)


----------



## Shadowforce2 (31. Oktober 2009)

9/10 für Manowar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um das ganze mal aufzulockern..


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Ich hab mal ein relativ witziges Video von Homer Simpson mit dieser Hintergrundmusik gesehen... 8/10


----------



## Deathstyle (1. November 2009)

6/10,
find das Lied nicht so pralle, eigentlich ists das schlechteste Lied von Death Magnetic.

Wolfmother - New Moon Rising


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

gefällt mir...8/10


----------



## El Homer (1. November 2009)

19/20 ^^


HELL YEAH !


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Youtube offline... lol

EDIT: 10/10 MANOWAR \m/


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Jo naja...6/10...
Aber der Anfang von dem Lied hat mich grad an das da erinnert ^^:


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

Sucks! 2/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

jep 9/10



ich bin mir bei dem lied selbst nicht sicher ob ichs gut finde....der anfang is g0il aber der rest....mhh


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

25/10 das lied ist einfach nur epic...


FFA, hab grad nix gutes auf lager.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

FFA... mhhh
joa is ma was neues hatten wa noh nicht oft  klingt ganz gut aber da könnte mehr sein
7/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





achja 
ja mir IST aufgefallen das chris barnes in dem lied wie rob zombie aussieht ^^


----------



## Varghoud (2. November 2009)

7/10 

Death Metal ist nicht so mein Ding, aber das Lied besitzt nen wirklich guten Anfang und super Riffs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

o_O Seltsames Lied... 4/10


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

Das ist doch nice 9/10.


----------



## El Homer (2. November 2009)

10/10

so mal etwas anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber doch nicht weit entferntes.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. November 2009)

Geht so 5/10.
Tanzwut fand ich immer besser.


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Nicht so mein Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3/10

OZZY!!!!!!Godfather of Metal
Leider ist die Quali Grotig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

10/10 Crazy shit love this song xD



Tipp: Am besten Videos mit HQ suchen, die laufen Stero.


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Gefällt mir: 8/10

Hier mal ein Lied in zwei Varianten. Zuerst das Original "Big in Japan" von Alphaville:


Und dann noch die neuere, härtere Variante von den Guano Apes:


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Mir gefahlen beide Versionen Gleich gut die hartere Version is aber besser ^^

10/10



Gibt leider von dem kein Orginal Vidoe das passt am besten ^^

_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. November 2009)

hm also von Alphaville ist es epic 10/10...ist wahrscheinlich der einzige Song den meine Mutter UND ich gut finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das von guano apes find ich i-wie ein bisschen...verstümmelt^^ 3/10

EDIT: dreck da war einer schneller

naja ich steh nich so auf soul eater^^ 4/10


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Geht aber um die Musik nich um das video xD _


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. November 2009)

war das nicht auch mal opening Oo ? oder steh ich da nu aufem schlauch?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

oh.....ne :x 2/10



achja ^^
ihr könnt euch drauf gefasst machen in den nächsten wochen von mir nurnoch lieder von gama bomb und rob zombie zu bekommen ^^


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_marilyn manson und n ANime Intro ?? LOL xD _


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

Sagt mit jetzt grad garnicht zu 5/10



Mein Lieblingsalbum xD


----------



## Varghoud (5. November 2009)

8/10

Mir gefällt Metallica im Allgemeinen, und dieses Lied bietet einen klasse Rythmus und eine tolle Melodie.


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

Inflames <3 9/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

11/10


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 11/10



Da hört wer die Lieder nicht ganz an!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Da hört wer die Lieder nicht ganz an!



ich kannte es vllt schon?
und hab bei youtube grad irwie kein ton mehr
und ja der kleine lautstärke regler ist ganz oben


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Das Ist mir n kleines Bissen zu viel Blaaaa ^^

7/10 


Ich Wurde alles geben um Daft Punk ma Live zu sehen xD hab gehohrt ihre Show´s Sollen Bombastich sein 

_


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2009)

Hammer Lied! Ohja Daft Punk live das wärs echt mal. Ich glaub ich nehm mir einfach mal an nem Wochenende nen Billigflug irgendwohin wo die auflegen und hör mir das an. 10/10

Hier mal was ganz "Spezielles". 2 Nächte am Flughafen verbringen, dann ne Stunde dieses Lied im Flugzeug anhören, dann habt Ihr das Gefühl, Ihr seid auf nem Trip ^^


----------



## El Homer (5. November 2009)

Ich höre metal ^^ aber da ich es gewohnt bin solche Lieder bei Freunden zu hören...finde ich es ganz gut...

5/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (5. November 2009)

7/10


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2009)

Höre zwar auch viel und gern Rock & Metal, aber das kann man noch als "Musik" bezeichnen? *schauder* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1/10 ... Überhaupt nicht mein Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann schon lieber sowas kultiges:


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

3/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. November 2009)

6/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

sagt mir nicht zu :x
3/10



neues gama bomb album  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

cool 8/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

ähhh...ne 
und ja ich habs mir angehört bevor gleich wiederkommt ich hätts mir doch gar nicht angehört ...
1/10





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

3/10


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und ja ich habs mir angehört bevor gleich wiederkommt ich hätts mir doch gar nicht angehört ...



WAT?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> WAT?



DAT


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Damits nicht untergeht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

is mir zu langweilig 5/10



\m/


----------



## Beowulf321 (6. November 2009)

nich so meins^^ 7/10


----------



## Palasch1994 (6. November 2009)

1/10  nicht mein ding^^

hmm wie macht ihr das das der stream von youtube hier abspielen kann


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

3/10


```
[youtube]pZ1FddQVkpI[/youtube]
```
Die Buchstaben hinter dem v= im Youtubelink.


----------



## Viamaster (6. November 2009)

2/10 - ist mir echt zu ruhig^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

10/10 was sonst?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

ganz nett ^^ 7/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. November 2009)

nää gitarren unso hören sich zwar ganz ok an aber ich mag die stimme 0
2/10

bevor jmd behauptet es gäb keinen guten hip hop / rap


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

sagt mir nicht zu... 5/10



das solo bei 5:08 ist verdammt geil ^^
und der ganze auftritt ist einfach hammer ^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

8/10, das neuere Zeug ist leider nicht mehr so toll.


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Das gefahlt mir xD 

8/10


3 Days Grace gehen ab xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

is mir zu pussy xD 3/10 



übelste scheiß poser neben denen manowar noch hetero aussieht ^^ aber das lied ist geil!


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2009)

geil..einfach nur geil 9/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (7. November 2009)

4/10


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Zu viel Missanthropie ^^
4/10



Gerade gefundne und find den Rythmus iwie cool ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

ohmagawd
0/10


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Lachmann dein neue ava is Blod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachmann dein neue ava is Blod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





nja...aber der eine rob zombie avatar hat mir einfach nichtmehr gefallen :/


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Das Video is ja ma der knuller xD und der song auch xD 

10/10


Ein echter Klassiker von Fatboy Slim man hohrt den song heute leide rnich in verstummelten versionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lachmann Naja deine entscheidung ^^_


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

Naja... 4/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

sehr sehr sehr sehr geil  10/10


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

ah ich lieb das lied einfach und das video ist genial 10/10


----------



## El Homer (8. November 2009)

einverstanden 10/10



BEST FUCKING NORWEGIAN BLACK METAL  !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

wenn black metal, dann nur immortal^^ und das lied ist auch sehr geil 8/10



geiles lied und geiles video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Also mein Problem mit Death Metal: Der Gesang. Ich finde die Melodie und die Instrumentals eigentlich recht gute, bloß den Gesang find ich nunja... 4/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

das is melodic death metal *hust*
death metal hat keine melodie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das gleiche problem wie du hatte ich auch mal aber irgendwann hab ich mich dran gewöhnt^^

@ topic

joa...gibt bessere lieder von disturbed, finde ich, aber das is auch ganz nett
7/10



<3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Ohne diese ganzen Growls ist es doch schon viel besser! 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

das gefällt mir doch schon eher ^^
8/10


----------



## Meriane (8. November 2009)

8/10
Ich mag den Gesang zwar nicht besonders aber sonst kann Amon Amarth schon einiges


Mal was ganz anderes:




Btw: gehört das nicht eher ins Musik-Forum?^^ Der musik Anteil ist doch größer als der Spiel-Anteil ^^


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

Puh Pink Floyd... ist ja eigentlich toll aber nicht so mein Geschmack 5/10


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2009)

10/10

Maiden > All


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

8/10

Hier wiedermal was Lehrreiches:


Übrigens: Nanowar sind life echt lustig, hab die vor ein paar Jahren mal auf nem Festival gesehn. Am besten aber war, dass die mit ihrem Tourbus auf dem Platz zusammen mit den Festivalbesuchern gecampt haben und man so abends noch ein Bier mit ihnen kippen konnte.


----------



## Beowulf321 (9. November 2009)

100000000/10 xD sau genial^^



Die haare von dem sind zu geil ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

der anfang ist holy crap geil aber der rest ... weiß nich ^^
7/10





mal so nebenbei^^
ist es verboten lieder aus dem neuen rammstein album zu posten?


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_Gute Frage :/ 

Da die Platte ja auf index gelandet is oder??

edit:

mm....interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10




_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

jep^^
naja da auf dem album aber paar gute lieder sind die ich gern posten würde, deswegen frag ich ma lieber nach bevor ich noch gepaddelt werde^^


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_Bei uns is ja so was wie Index freie zone ^^_


----------



## El Homer (9. November 2009)

9/10

es ist kein song aber...er is der Beste ^^


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

4/10 kann den nicht verstehen XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD36GsRheEY


----------



## Deathstyle (10. November 2009)

Das Lied ist ganz nice, aber das Video ist ja mal derb cool! xD
7/10.

H-Blockx - Risin' high (Highlife hardmix)


----------



## Soldus (10. November 2009)

Will mal gnädig sein und 2/10 geben...nicht mein Stil

''Weird al'' Yankovic - White & Nerdy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6Zc9NyYH-k


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

den typen fand ich nie besonders lustig.... 4/10



mal ne andere version von fear of the dark^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (10. November 2009)

7/10


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Mag Death Metal nich so 2/10



Eins der wenigen video´s die ich nich verstehe ^^_


----------



## SicVenom (11. November 2009)

super 10/10


----------



## El Homer (12. November 2009)

ich gebe dir 9/10

und nun mal trve metal !


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_Ok so schlecht is das auch nich sogar ganz aktzeptabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10

_


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Ich find das Lied echt schön, aber es passt einfach nicht zu Ozzy ^^ drum nur 9/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (13. November 2009)

6/10


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. November 2009)

7/10 gefällt mir

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_mm....Beaker is klar Genial aber n Song nene 5/10




Der neune Themen Song zu Tron Legency von Daft Punk <3 Daft Punk mag nicht jeder aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Rexo_


----------



## El Homer (13. November 2009)

ich bin metalhead....aber nach 2 Faxe find ich des so richtig geil !
8/10


Bass aufdrehen !


----------



## Bloodletting (13. November 2009)

Ist mir viel zu unstrukturiert. Und ich dachte, Whitechapel haut unkontrolliert auf die Instrumente.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

ganz gut 7/10
die stimme vom sänger erinnert mich sehr an corey taylor zu iowa und slipknot zeiten^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2009)

Mir zu melancholisch und zu ähh... wie soll ichs sagen... außergewöhnlich.
3/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (13. November 2009)

8/10 gefällt mir irgendwie^^




Ich mag den Breakdown bei ~1min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach das beste^^


----------



## Shadowforce2 (13. November 2009)

EDIT: kann ich nich abspielen,sry


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. November 2009)

Echt gut das Lied!!!  9/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

ganz ok, aber da fehlt mir was 7/10


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2009)

das ist jetzt mal richtig gut 9/10


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2009)

Soil ist eigentlich immer gut, so auch bei dem Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

gama bomb kriegt over nine thousand/10
das neue album ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

1000000/10! Geil! Ich liebe Metal^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=652dWKAnqgc Secondhand Serenade - I hate this song


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_1/10 Nicht so mein Ding :/


_


----------



## Nawato (15. November 2009)

4/10 geht so aber nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. November 2009)

Instrumentals Top, Gesang Flop 5/10.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

is jetzt nicht das beste lied von disturbed 6/10


----------



## Nawato (15. November 2009)

Naja geht so 6/10 immerhin von Disturbed aber keins der guten Lieder.
Edit: Mist zu langsam und zu Gamma Bomb naaaajaaaa 6/10.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. November 2009)

Ziemlich gut, aber nichts besonderes. Zum 1 mal hören aber gut. 6.5/10

Erst ab 1:55 wirds richtig geil.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

lied kenn ich bin Disturbedfan!
10/10!
Ich hab was wunderschönes für euch ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nrI2ttkM-U


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

sry aber das geht jetzt grad im moment gar nicht^^ 1/10


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

9/10 ^^

Hier jtz mal was richtiges http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJP5MqniJZo In Flames - Cloud Connected


----------



## Nawato (15. November 2009)

10/10 IN FLAMES WE TRUST \m/
Und zu Alko das ist n gieles Distrubed lied.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

//EDIT 9/10 ey hier nich einfach ändern xD IN FLAMES WE TRUST!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBT9YD69WjE


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_omg...0/10

_


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

10/10..das is geil^^ 

hier mal was gechilltes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYEM68HIm0Y (wie kann ich das eigentlich einbetten wie ihr?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nawato (15. November 2009)

5/10 naja geht.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

Disturbed... 10/10 punkten ^^ ich liebe diese band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrO83v6X8lI


----------



## Nawato (15. November 2009)

Also ich weiss nicht was viele gegen das neue Slipknot haben 9/10 ;D


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Beispiel:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*N1MQW5e6KcE
*
[.youtube]youtube url[./youtube]


Ohne Punkte den dick Markierten bereich musst du da zwischen kopieren_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

in ya face xD 9/10


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

8/10 ich find ganz geil





danke hundy^^


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Bin nicht dein Hundy ;(_


----------



## Arosk (15. November 2009)

bei seanbuddha's Post seh ich nix, also mach ich einfach so weiter.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

manowar omg xDDD aber das lied ist einfach gut xD 9/10


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Tenacious D <3 

10/10

Bei Fuck Her Gently der erste der denke ich das Offiziele vidowe postet der hat n perma ban ^^
_


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2009)

Ganz nett, ist aber nicht unbedingt ne Glanzleistung von Tenacious D find ich: 6/10


----------



## Nubi (16. November 2009)

Eiei, ich darf nicht verraten das ich als Kind alle Prinzentexte auswendig kannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10 Ist heute nicht mehr meine Richtung^^
Eines meiner Lieblingslieder Der gute alte Coolio


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

_O wie ich diesen Song geliebt habe als ich klein wahr <3

10/10


Einer der Songs von Wezzer die fats jeder kennen muste also den anfang ^^


_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. November 2009)

Ohja Weezer ist richtig geil^^
Ich mag fast alle ihre songs 10/10


----------



## Arosk (16. November 2009)

not bad 7/10



<3 am 15.11 in Pratteln(Schweiz) gewesen... einfach nur geil.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

JBO <3 11/10
geiles lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. November 2009)

immer geil xD 9/10



Muß jetzt einfach die Lieder posten die am Konzert gespielt wurden xD


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2009)

Gibt viel Bessres von JBO find ich, drum: 2/10

Hier mal was aus beinahe schon wieder aktuellem Anlass:


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

_Einer der Grösten Skandal Songs der Musik Geschichte.
mit dem Song hatte er damals ein Tapu Thema angeschniten 

10/10 R.I.P Falco



_


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

Ich mags besonders den Text 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMbATaj7Il8 Mal nen klassiker


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. November 2009)

Ein Klassiker. Gefällt mir nicht, aber ist halt ein schon fast Legendary Klassiker!!! 7/10.

Refrain ist, wie ich finde einer der allerbesten!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

bis ca 0:20 wars ganz nett aber der gesang und der rest ist mir zu pussy



dethklok <3


----------



## hanfman (16. November 2009)

das ganze lied konnte ich meinen ohren ned antun sorry aber ich mag so musik nicht edit: 2/10



mein absoluter Lieblings Song von Nirvana


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. November 2009)

Find ich ok, weil nur "light" Growls (der Name ist ab sofort ein Patent von mir!!!!1111) drinne sind und die instrumentals recht gut sind. 7,5/10.
Tja, kanns eh net abspielen wegen Urheberrechten und so.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=060PoFZ-y78
Willst es härter Lachi?!
Ich weiß, dass du bei This Fire Burns gesagt hast, dass de die Stimme von dem einen nervig findest.


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

_edit: mm ne nich so mein geschmack alki 
4/10



A Cappela xD

Wise Guy´s ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=060PoFZ-y78
> Willst es härter Lachi?!
> Ich weiß, dass du bei This Fire Burns gesagt hast, dass de die Stimme von dem einen nervig findest.



joa das is doch schon besser... erinnert mich ein bisschen an slipknot vor vol 3.

@ rexo
sry aber ich hasse wise guys :x 3/10


----------



## Nawato (16. November 2009)

LOL der erste Corpse Song bei dem ich mehr als 3 Wörter verstehe xD 6/10


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

Hmm...geht so bin eigentlich fan von denen aba das is net so jut^^ 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dTo48hSLsw


----------



## Nawato (16. November 2009)

NEEEEE das ist so n kacklied (2/10) von Slipknot da eher sowas


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

das lied ist einfach grottenschlecht...was ist nur aus slipknot geworden? 0/10

verdammischte zwischenposter!! 
das lied ist schon 1000 ma besser ^^ 8/10


----------



## Nawato (16. November 2009)

xD meinste mich oder Buddha?


----------



## Assari (16. November 2009)

Lachmann: 4/10 nich so mein Geschmack

Wie bindet man die video hier rein?^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql4kaofJ02c


----------



## Arosk (17. November 2009)

Noooujjoooaaaaaa nicht so der Bringer 3/10



Sorry, aber das mußte sein xD


----------



## El Homer (17. November 2009)

8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2009)

helge ist immer gut 8/10 xD


----------



## jolk (17. November 2009)

10/10 allein schon wegen dem namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich mag das lied:


----------



## El Homer (17. November 2009)

gefällt mir 9/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2009)

holy shit O_o 10/10 !!



NEUES ROB ZOMBIE ALBUM WAHHRGAAABLLLL!!


----------



## El Homer (17. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> holy shit O_o 10/10 !!
> 
> 
> 
> NEUES ROB ZOMBIE ALBUM WAHHRGAAABLLLL!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wusste das er ankommt und es ihm gefällt xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2009)

El schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich wusste das er ankommt und es ihm gefällt xD



bin ich so berechenbar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (17. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich so berechenbar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann ich nicht sagen ^^ aber so einem geilen Song.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (18. November 2009)

Edit: Korrigiert, sorry, meine Bewertung: 8/10, gefällt mir.
So dann hier mal ein Bisschen Ferienmusik:


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

da ist ein lied? guck nochmal genau davatar -_-


----------



## Rexo (18. November 2009)

_Ich Hasse Pitbull 
1/10

Deutsche version 


Englische Version 


Sucht euch eins aus xD sind beide Geil ^^_


----------



## El Homer (18. November 2009)

6 setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /10


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

es gefällt^^
8/10


----------



## Davatar (18. November 2009)

Find ich nicht so berauschend: 3/10

Mal was Ruhiges für zwischendurch, meine Wecker-Musik ^^


----------



## Arosk (18. November 2009)

darf ich nicht anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

is ein gutes lied aber nicht grad so meins jetzt im augenblick^^ 6/10


----------



## Arosk (18. November 2009)

Seit ich J.B.O gehört hab mag ich nichts anderes mehr als verständliche Stimmen... oder ich bin einfach zu blöd zum verstehen 6/10, weils noch abgeht xD



Lief grad zufällig im Radio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. November 2009)

_Yay Alice Cooper Glam Rock vom Feinsten xD 

10/10


Mal was das einen richtig entspannen lasst **nicht Lachmann geeignet**_


----------



## Davatar (18. November 2009)

Gäääähn, bin grad aufgewacht und das Lied läuft immernoch o_o Das ist mir dann doch ZU entspannend. 1/10

So ich versuchs nochmal mit dem "Wecker-Lied", müsste jetzt gehn:


----------



## Arosk (18. November 2009)

Ich kann die Lieder nicht anschauen <.<

Edit: Hab selber mal gesucht und gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig gut zum aufwachen und so denk ich mal xD 7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

joa....passt auf jedenfall zu tony hawk pro skater ^^ 7/10




das intro kenn ich irgendwo her, aber mir will nicht einfallen woher ^^


----------



## Arosk (18. November 2009)

Ka warum aber ich find die Band genial 10/10



Und noch eins xD BÄM


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

AHHHHHH ich liebe dieses lied 10/10 xD


----------



## Beowulf321 (18. November 2009)

10/10



Das Vid. is bissel seltsam^^
Edit: das einzige lied was ich von Dir En Grey mag^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. November 2009)

gefällt mir garnet 1/10


----------



## El Homer (19. November 2009)

wegen dem Gesang 7/10


am 10.4.2010 live in Gießen ...
es wird so geil ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

9/10 immortal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2009)

Nice, aber mir ein kleines bisschen zu Death... ein bisschen mehr melodic darfs schon sein, daher 8/10

Mal wieder ein bisschen was anderes:


----------



## El Homer (20. November 2009)

1,5/10


----------



## Deathstyle (20. November 2009)

Zu Anfang etwas besser als zum Ende hin, hab auch lange nixmehr von denen angehört, sollt ich wohl mal nachholen! 7/10.

Warship - Wheres Your Leash


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2009)

Geht so, fehlt noch was... 7/10


----------



## Rexo (20. November 2009)

_Das is so Idiotisch ;/ sry aber das muss bestraft werden 
0/10

_


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

OMG -10/10


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2009)

gut 8/10



Mal was ruhiges, aber dafür nicht schlechter...


----------



## Vote4Suat (21. November 2009)

Is nich ganz mein Fall ^^ Bin eher von der härteren Fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geb 6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

ist jetzt nicht mein lieblingslied von godsmack, aber trotzdem ganz gut 7/10


----------



## Nawato (21. November 2009)

nice 7/10

xD danke Lachmann für den netten Thrash tripp.


----------



## El Homer (21. November 2009)

9/10


lief vor einiger Zeit im TV....geile Jam session fand ich ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

ok.....der sänger is ja ma ne wucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10




geiles cover <3


----------



## Soladra (21. November 2009)

Naja... Das Orginal find ich besser... 8/10


----------



## Vote4Suat (21. November 2009)

Dieser Song is legendär...11/10 =D



Ich finds richtig nice ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

hört sich an wie the black dahlia murder, nur schlechter^^ 6/10


----------



## Vote4Suat (21. November 2009)

Nice Lachmann^^ich persönlich mag Make them suffer mehr,geb trotzdem 8/10 .


----------



## El Homer (21. November 2009)

6/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





\m/-.-\m/


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_^^ 
8/10  einfach BÄM ^^


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

ich kanns mir nicht nicht angucken...scheiß youtube -.-



diese männer haben die gute laune erfunden!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Ganz nett, aber net mein Ding. 4/10
Hat net John F. Gute Launestein die Gute Laune erfunden?
Schnell noch Lied suchen:


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

verdammt scheiße! sry ^^ 1/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> verdammt scheiße! sry ^^ 1/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

schon besser.... 6/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Mhh. Hab das Lied auch in meiner Playlist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 9/10. Achja und SOiL=Epic Win.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

das lied ist einfach nervig...  :x 5/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Das dürfte hart genug sein...
Achja, ich mag einfach keine deutschen Metalbands :x 3/10
NEIN, was ist mit meiner Sig :,(


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

jetzt haste aber mal nen derbsten fail gemacht alko....bahhh.. bmth -10/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Ich mags auch nicht :x.
Omg, fette Piraten die auf nem Schiff singen :xxx 0/10.


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_Lachmann vs Alkopop Musik Metal Band Battel ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

dolph ziggler is gay
die gitarren sind nett
die stimme is gay

4/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Naja, schießt nicht gerade den Apfel vom Baum.... 2/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

ist nicht das beste lied von disturbed 4/10




das intro <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Ähh ja, Song Name Arrsch, Stimme Arrsch, Alles Arsch 0/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ähh ja, Song Name Arrsch, Stimme Arrsch, Alles Arsch 0/10



ich glaub ja langsam du leidest unter geschmacksverirrungen aber gut...

noch eins der besten lieder von disturbed 7/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Ok, teilweise meint man, dem hätt man den Düdeldidü abgeschnitten. 2/10
kein typisches Disturbed Lied eig:

Aber über dieses Lied bin ich zu Disturbed gekommen :/.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. November 2009)

3 Inches Of Blood brauchen eine ordentliche Bass, sonst stimmt alles bei denen. 7/10



EDIT: Alkopoposteuer:

Du mit deinem Disturbed, bring mal was anderes, wird langweilig. 4/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

ist auch nicht das beste lied von disturbed 3/10

kennst du eigentlich auch andere bands als disturbed? das is ja lame



blood du zwischenposter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10

verdammt geil!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Natürlich...
Ich arbeite mich bei den Bands erst mal alphabetisch von d ab durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ok, dann halt ne andere Band...

Lachmann nicht bewerten, würdest 100 pro ne 0 geben...

Naja, die klein Mödchen schrei einlagen sind nix, aber sont eigentl angenehm 5/10.


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_o gott ne 2/10


Legende der Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

ichs tus trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


stimme langweilig
instrumentalisch langweilig
text langweilig
du hattest recht 0/10




@ über mir ^^
10/10



alko ich glaub du bist ganz gut im lame/alternativ/nu metal bereich aufgehoben, wirklich "guter" metal scheint wohl einfach nicht dein ding zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ichs tus trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist ja fast schon wie beim Songcontest...(*heulend wegrenn*)

"alko ich glaub du bist ganz gut im lame/alternativ/nu metal bereich aufgehoben, wirklich "guter" metal scheint wohl einfach nicht dein ding zu sein smile.gif"
Ok, seh ich ein. Ich mag das rumgeschreie nicht, ich mag eher wie bei The Night den geilen, langsameren Refrain. Und ein großteil der Lieder sind halt langsamer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist ja fast schon wie beim Songcontest...(*heulend wegrenn*)
> 
> "alko ich glaub du bist ganz gut im lame/alternativ/nu metal bereich aufgehoben, wirklich "guter" metal scheint wohl einfach nicht dein ding zu sein smile.gif"
> Ok, seh ich ein. Ich mag das rumgeschreie nicht, ich mag eher wie bei The Night den geilen, langsameren Refrain. Und ein großteol der Lieder sind halt langsamer.



"rumgeschreie" aha... ich glaub dieses "rumgeschreie" ist 1000 mal besser als so ganz normales langweiliges dahergesinge.
und dieses "rumgeschreie" und die schnelleren gitarren,härteren drumms,etc... sind auch das was den metal mal vom vom rock abgegrenzt hat, aber dank alternative metal werden diese grenzen da auch wieder verwischt
aber gut, wenn dir halt nur alternative/nu metal zusagt kann ich daran auch nichts ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_OMG!!! ALko und Lachmann lassen die Fetzen fliegen rennt um euer leben ^^_


----------



## El Homer (21. November 2009)

ebend nochmal gelesen...

Lachmann...du hörst bmth ??
omg

und ich dachte du wärst true ...
sry aber teeni Nu Metal is ganz schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT! : hab das "-"  vor der 10 nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
rofl


----------



## Bloodletting (21. November 2009)

El schrieb:


> und ich dachte du wärst true ...
> sry aber teeni Nu Metal is ganz schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lachmann und true? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was ist an BMTH bitte auch nur ansatzweise Nu Metal? o_O


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

El schrieb:


> ebend nochmal gelesen...
> 
> Lachmann...du hörst bmth ??
> omg
> ...



pff... :< ich dachte du kennst mich, ich würde so nem bullshit niemals auch nue 2/10 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bloodletting schrieb:


> Lachmann und true?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lass mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mir is egal was bring me the hurensohn ist, die sind einfach scheiße


----------



## Bloodletting (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lass mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lass mich dein Weltbild zerstören: Ich höre BMTH und ich find sie verdammt gut. (Die spielen übrigens Deathcore)
Und nein, ich sehe nicht aus wie ein Emo. Das Iron Maiden Shirt und der Mantel passen auch garnicht in das Bild.


----------



## El Homer (22. November 2009)

Lamb of God 10/10 !


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Lass mich dein Weltbild zerstören: Ich höre BMTH und ich find sie verdammt gut. (Die spielen übrigens Deathcore)
> Und nein, ich sehe nicht aus wie ein Emo. Das Iron Maiden Shirt und der Mantel passen auch garnicht in das Bild.



mein weltbild ist damit noch nichtmal angrkratzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


paar meiner besten freude hören die auch und sehen auch nicht aus wie emos^^ aber ich mag die einfach nicht fängt vom gesang, an über die instrumente bis zum namen der band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mal genug offtopic


----------



## Vote4Suat (22. November 2009)

@El Homer   , da ich Lamb of God verdammt geil find,gibts 10/10 ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (22. November 2009)

BESTE 10/10!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

hmm....den kenn ich von irgendwo her...war das nich der typ der bei den game awards auf mtv den tetris oder mario sound auf der geige gespielt hat?
auf jedenfall verdammt gut ^^ 8/10


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_Hab heut iwo Kopf schmerzen ^^
5/10 


_


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

ist mir ein guter Tick zu heftig...7/10

Edit: mit zu spät.. AS/DS natüüüürlic 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

<3 10/10


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_


Soladra schrieb:



			ist mir ein guter Tick zu heftig...7/10

Edit: mit zu spät.. *AS/DS* natüüüürlic 10/10
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



LOL xD _


----------



## Vote4Suat (22. November 2009)

Lachmann , geb dir 8/10.


I love it ^^


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

wooow, ihr habts früher bemerkt als ich gedacht hab^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

BEER BEER \m/ 10/10


----------



## Vote4Suat (22. November 2009)

Mein 1. Lied von Six Feet Under... =D
So vom 1. Eindruck her zum bangen/moshen/spielen  9/10 !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

10/10 mein Lieblingslied von denen... obwohl... Bloodbound auch nett ist


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_Edit.Iron Maiden ^^

10/10 Geiler Song ^^



Was fur Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Vote4Suat (22. November 2009)

Rexo,ich kanns mir nich angucken sry^^.
@Soladra  , 8/10 mein Favorit is der Song von Maiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

DAS obligatorische Lied.100000/10


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

Vote4Suat schrieb:


> Rexo,ich kanns mir nich angucken sry^^.




_
NNNOOOOIIIINNNNN!!!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

aahhh
der film war einer der besten die es gibt
das lied ist genial
tenacious D ist eh göttlich 
und dave growl macht seine sache als satan verdammt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


100000000000/10

zwischenposter -.-"
dance of the dead
8/10


----------



## Vote4Suat (22. November 2009)

jo =D ^^


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_Sry Lachmann aber das o man 

2/10



Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen ^^
_


----------



## Soladra (22. November 2009)

Das ist so krank, dass es schon weider gut ist 10/10^^



Ich auch nicht


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_Mit was hab ich damals shcon drauf geantwortet ??

a ja**Headshot**

0/10


_


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Mh .... 6/10 is nich ganz mein Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (23. November 2009)

Nice 8/10 



<3


----------



## Bloodletting (23. November 2009)

Nicht das beste von Maiden, aber immernoch Maiden, die können nichts mieses machen. 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

das haut richtig gut rein 
und einer von denen trägt ein lamb of god t-shirt <3
9/10




ich liebe dieses lied einfach^^ lasst euch nicht vom intro irritieren^^

CRUISE SHIP TERROR


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2009)

_In deinem land nicht verfugbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



??/10


Hat mir irgent wer mal in ICQ gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finds ganz gut 
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

das hab ich auch schon irgendwo mal gesehen^^
allein für das video müsst ich ja schon 10/10 geben, und da das lied auch total geil ist gibts dann direkt mal 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vote4Suat (23. November 2009)

Der Lachmann mit seinem erlesenen Musikgeschmack ;D
gibt 9/10  
Müsste dir eig auch gefallen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

deiner gefällt mir auch vote4suat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sehr nettes lied 8/10




schönes intro


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2009)

_Ganz gut aber nicht meine Lieblinsg Musik richtung 
10/10



Der Song geht nur bis 3:05 
_


----------



## Breakyou9 (23. November 2009)

8/10 den mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ihn im TV gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2009)

_Die Erste Parr Sekundne gehen noch aber der rest ne danke 
2/10


_


----------



## Beowulf321 (23. November 2009)

bei mir geht das obrige vid. nicht daher keine bewertung


----------



## Firun (23. November 2009)

Arch Enemy bekommt von mir 8/10

Ich will auch mal einen Song sponsorn der mir momentan nicht aus dem kopf geht.


----------



## El Homer (23. November 2009)

Endlich mal true Heavy Metal ...

10/10


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2009)

Gefällt mir gut: 10/10

Aber um dem abartig miesen Wetter und der daraus resultierenden Stimmung entgegen zu trotzen verschick ich Euch allen ein Spürchen Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeebeeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ernst, schaut Euch mal dieses Musikvideo an, das hat bestimmt nicht mehr als 5$ gekostet ^^


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Das mit den 5$ Stimmt denke ich sogar 
Hab den song abe rimmer gehasst 

0/10




edit Noez lachmann bewertet mich!!!! 
Farin <3
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

auch wenn ich bela solo besser finde, ist farin auch gut ^^
8/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. November 2009)

Also
1. Songname mangelhaft
2. Instrumental in meinen Augen mangelhaft
3. Text mangelhaft
4. Gesang mangelhaft

2/10 Punkten, durchgefallen.

Musste Live Konzert nehmen, weil normales Lied nur in Amerika, Luxembug und anderen Ländern verfügbar ist:


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Musste Live Konzert nehmen, weil normales Lied *nur in Amerika* verfügbar ist:




_FAIL ich kanne mir das Orginal Vidoe angucken :/

edit aber fur s n Geilen Song muss man 10 nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10

Video folgt gleich



_


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also
> 1. Songname mangelhaft
> 2. Instrumental in meinen Augen mangelhaft
> 3. Text mangelhaft
> ...




super alko xD
wegen dir hab ich grad meine cola aufm ganzen schreibtisch verteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lange nichmehr so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na dann mach ich das auchmal

1. wow...animal i have become, das hört sich ja total cool und böse an uiuiui
2. instrumental einfach langweilig, der schlagzeuger schläft ja gleich ein und die an den gitarren sind ja noch langweiliger...da is ja bei linkin park mehr los
3. die lyrics, ziemliches 0815 gelabber... hat man alles schonmal gesehen bzw. gehört
4. der gesang, wow....ich wär fast eingeschlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da steckt 0 kraft, 0 power hinter, einfach langweilig runtergesungen

insgesamt 3/10

verdammter rexo, du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mag dieses three days lame..ehh grace einfach nicht, steckt 0 power hinter
3/10


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Lach kommst ma ICQ ?? mir is langweilig ^^_


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_mm..Finntroll nicht ganz so meine richtung aber wen man es ganz anhohrt 7/10

AC/DC Legenden des Rock'n'rolls

_


----------



## Vote4Suat (24. November 2009)

Danke Lachmann =D.

Rexo?Sehr guter Musikgeschmack...das Lied is auf jeden Fall ein Muss !
12/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Firun?Der Song is richtig "Pervers" tschuldigung... ^^
Da geb ich 15/10 drauf =D
Hier meins ^^:       Trinkerlieder halt =D^^
Cheers&Beers xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

wirklich gutes lied von korpiklaani <3 10/10




ein auf deutsch gesungenes lied von amon amarth ^^


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Ich find ganz gut ^^

10/10 




Fur lachmann xD ^^
 einer der wenigen songs die ich auch mag ^^
_


----------



## Vote4Suat (24. November 2009)

Ich bevorzuge doch Victorious march also die englische Version =D
trotzdem 10/10 ^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (24. November 2009)

naaa kein video vorhanden ;P d.h. wieder keine bewertung^^


ein sehr geiles lied wie ich finde^^


----------



## SicVenom (24. November 2009)

ganz nett 6,5/10


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_7/10 weis nich wiso xD 



Noch was die typen kanne man zu 100% nicht ernst nehmen ^^ Lachmann und ich haben uns uber die Typen Lustige rgemacht ^^

Die Zukunft des metals ^^_


----------



## Bloodletting (25. November 2009)

Recht lustiges Video, aber die Musik ist selbst für Black Metal schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

ich mag ja der W und böhse onkelz üüüüüüüüberhaupt nicht, aber das lied ist ganz ok
6/10


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Korpiklaani <3 10/10



Hab auch dne Link Dazu gesetzt wne einer sich das vidoe nicht an gucken kanne zu einem Fan Video

SOrry aber ich liebe Franzosiche Musik xD _


----------



## Bloodletting (25. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> SOrry aber ich liebe Franzosiche Musik xD _



Und der größte Teil des Forum wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht.^^

1/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

hört sich verdammt geil an aber....hmm.... 8/10


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Epic Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. November 2009)

naja wenn es um das video gehen würde 9/10 aber da wir hier die musik bewerten 0/10^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2009)

3/10 Ich find die Stimme ist ekelhaft


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

sry aber das passt mir grad überhaupt nicht^^ 1/10


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

gut 8/10



xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

instrumetals ok,aber der gesang is fürn arsch 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> instrumetals ok,aber der gesang is fürn arsch 5/10


9/10
War mir schon klar, als ich gesehn hab das Lachmann ihn postete^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. November 2009)

hm nicht schlecht...kann mich aber auch nicht wirklich begeistern 6/10

mal schauen obs hier metal gear fans gibt^^


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> instrumetals ok,aber der gesang is fürn arsch 5/10




ICH HASSE DICH.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ICH HASSE DICH.



:<


@ topic
naja, bisschen langweilig ^^ 6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

ganz gut aber HSB is nich meine lieblingsband^^ 7/10


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

nur 7/10 weil du meinen song downrated hast!


----------



## Nawato (26. November 2009)

Alleine weil es von Children of Bodom ist 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyradix (27. November 2009)

das vor mir war nich so mein fall =/ 

daher nur 2/10


----------



## Bloodletting (27. November 2009)

Ürgs ... 1/10


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung aber ich mag den Gesang irgendwie nicht 6/10


----------



## Rexo (27. November 2009)

_10/10 Hat was 


_


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

DIEB xD Man ich zeigs dur und BAM ist es hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS. 10/10 ^^


----------



## Rexo (27. November 2009)

_Hehe ^^find aber geil ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

naja, in flames is jetzt nicht meine lieblingsband, aber das lied ist ok 6/10

phöser nawato!
black tears is mein lieblingslied von HSB ^^ 9/10


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Der Anfang des Liedes erinnert mich so an ein bestimmtes Spiel... das einfach nur hammer ist 10/10


----------



## Rexo (27. November 2009)

_AC/DC <3

100000/10

_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. November 2009)

AC/DC kanns einfach^^ 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

gefällt mir =) 8/10


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Ahahaha die Spiele hier in der Nähe bei mir am 29. Dezember mit HSB und noch 2 anderen Random Bands xD 8/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. November 2009)

Gibts in DE auf Youtube nur in der net so guten Quali.
Bä, bleibt mir weg mit diesen Korpiklanis. Einfach nur ekelhafte Beer Metal Schei*e. Aber des Instrumental ist echt ganz net, will ja sachlich bleiben. Also 4/10.


----------



## Rexo (27. November 2009)

_Blasphemie!!_


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bä, bleibt mir weg mit diesen Korpiklanis. Einfach nur ekelhafte Beer Metal Schei*e. 0/10.



Gleich klingelt es an deiner Tür... Lachmann wird davor stehen... Öffne besser nicht.


----------



## Rexo (27. November 2009)

_Das Glaub ich auch Arosk xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

langweilig,langweiliger,three days grace
sry alko, aber das ist einfach nur langweilig
1/10




geil0r death metal


achja
beer metal
i lol´d

@ rexo
jep


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Fast schon zu hart für mich... 7/10 weil ich den Text verstehen kann xD

naja gehen wir mal zu etwas ruhigerem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. November 2009)

_edit:mm...mag solche Musik iwie nicht mehr :/

bleibe Neutral udn gebe ne 5/10



Kleine Vorbereitung auf Nexte woche Rammstein <3 


_


----------



## Bloodletting (27. November 2009)

Rammstein is ja ne gute Band ... gute Texte usw.
Aber das Lied ist eines der schlechtesten und zu Unrecht gehyptesten überhaupt.
2/10 - weils immernoch Rammstein ist.


----------



## Tade (27. November 2009)

Hmm gefällt 8/10


----------



## SicVenom (27. November 2009)

aaah meine lieblingsband <3 100/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

g0ile band
g0iles lied
g0iles video
10/10


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

gut 8/10


----------



## Rexo (27. November 2009)

_xD Beaker Dx

10/10



Ich werde schon wieder Schnulzig xD _


----------



## Tade (27. November 2009)

NO WAY 0/10 (Ja, auch wenn ich ein Mädchen bin)


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

joa, is gut 8/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. November 2009)

hm die musik ist nice aber den gesang find ich mies 6/10


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

epic 10/10


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

Nice 8/10


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Gefällt mir echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr melodisch 8/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (27. November 2009)

Langweilig, aber doch net ganz so schlecht

4/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

tha fuck? 1/10


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Puh, das sagt mir garnicht zu... 6/10 weils FETZT xD


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (27. November 2009)

5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

2/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (27. November 2009)

SFU, wird ja immer schöner...
3/10


----------



## El Homer (27. November 2009)

1/10

wer Black metal hört...muss es lieben !


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

da ich in letzter zeit immer mal wieder black metal hör gefällt mir das doch schon ziemlich gut^^
8/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. November 2009)

ist das ernst gemeinte musik oder ne spaß band ? 1/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (27. November 2009)

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ist das ernst gemeinte musik oder ne spaß band ? 1/10



ne mischung aus beidem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic
ganz nett 8/10


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

NIIIIIIIICCCCEEEEEEEE kA wieso xD 9/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (27. November 2009)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gxq7WDlsEA


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. November 2009)

mhm... 4/10 näää...



Mal wieder einstimmen!


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (27. November 2009)

3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

geht grad gar nicht :x 1/10




ich liebe dieses lied <3 ^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (27. November 2009)

4/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. November 2009)

sterbend langweilig (bomben wortwitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 1/10



ja ich weiss das ist stark geschmacksabhängig aber vllt gefällts ja doch jmd^^


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

ICH HASSE MAXIMUM THE HORMONE !!!!!!!!!!! -666/Satan VERBRENNT SIE xD


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2009)

Wirklich... gut 8/10


----------



## Bloodletting (28. November 2009)

*gähn* Langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

find ihre älteren lieder iwie besser :\
6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

hmm, gutes lied aber in letzter zeit langweilt mich "normaler" gesang nurnoch :/
5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hmm, gutes lied aber in letzter zeit langweilt mich "normaler" gesang nurnoch :/
> 5/10


ich hör mittlerweile wieder ganz gerne auch mal normalen gesang^^
hm zum lied... finntroll hat n paar richtig gute lieder, das gehört find ich nicht grade dazu... stellenweise ist das lied sehr gut, an anderen find ichs langweilig... 
6.5/10

(bei dem lied lieb ich einfach den refrain xD)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. November 2009)

hm nicht schlecht aber letztendlich etwas einseitig 7/10


----------



## El Homer (28. November 2009)

EDIT : ähm irwie hab ich  eben den falsche song angehört...
1/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

joa, gefällt mir^^ 9/10








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ unter mir
haha


----------



## Nawato (28. November 2009)

DU SCHEISS DIEB LACHMANN !!!!! Lied 10/10 und du -100/100000000000


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

joa.... in flames halt^^ 7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

klingt schon geil 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

hat was ^^ 9/10


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2009)

17128472358258235623752351712847235825823562375235171284723582582356237523517128
47235825823562375235/10 EPIC DAS LIED DAS HAB ICH EWIG GESUCHT...


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_Der Song ist Recht Interesant Arosk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


_


----------



## Bloodletting (28. November 2009)

War doch schonmal hier drin, vor kurzen. :X
Egal, gutes Video, guter Song: 6/10



Erinnert das mich an alte Zeiten... <3 Als man noch gedacht hat, Korn wäre hart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

die guten alten zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Bloodletting (28. November 2009)

Alestorm! (Find eigentlich nur ich die EP-Version des Liedes besser, als die vom Album? :O)
8/10 - da es zwar ein sehr gutes, aber keines der besten von Alestorm ist. (Keelhauled hat sich so schnell auf Platz eins geträllert ...^^)


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

cewl cewl 8/10


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_Lachmann was tust du nur mit meinem Musik geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10



_


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

das intro ist einfach schön <3
und der rest des liedes natüelich auch!
10/10


----------



## Vote4Suat (28. November 2009)

8/10 Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




genial <3


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (28. November 2009)

Rammstein... 2/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

1/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. November 2009)

sorry aber das hört sich für mich eher nach erbrechen an als nach gesang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10


----------



## Bloodletting (29. November 2009)

THPS-Bonus: 7/10


----------



## daayna (29. November 2009)

Hättest ein besseres Lied aussuchen können, aber Maiden bleibt Maiden. ^^
8/10


----------



## El Homer (29. November 2009)

Lied: 10/10 
Signatur: 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

jep, geiles lied! 10/10


----------



## Shadowforce2 (29. November 2009)

6/10 hat was,aber nich genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





geiles lied,scheiss game ^^


----------



## Tade (29. November 2009)

Öhm, scheiß Lied, geiles Game (damit bin ich groß geworden^^) 3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

gutes lied, nur der gesang sagt mir nicht so zu :x 7/10


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

ned so mein geschmack... 5/10


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_Soladra is nich dien ernst oder ??_


----------



## Tade (29. November 2009)

hmm ja nett 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

nicht das beste lied von WBTBWB ^^
6/10


----------



## Soladra (29. November 2009)

dooooch, rexo, das ist mein unheiliger Enst.


----------



## El Homer (29. November 2009)

sehr nice 9/10



Ich finds einfach nur geil wie man solche Interpreten mixen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daayna (29. November 2009)

6/10, lustiger Mix.

Relevant zum Thema:



Passt gut zusammen. ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

1/10


----------



## daayna (29. November 2009)

8/10



DER schrieb:


> 1/10


Ach komm, bloss weils hiphöp ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passt trotzdem gut zusammen.

In dem Fall etwas veträglicheres:


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

daayna schrieb:


> Ach komm, bloss weils hiphöp ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, das gesicht mit der lokomotive zu ergänzen passt vielleicht ganz gut aber naja^^ nicht mein ding


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_In deinem Land nicht verfugbar :/

??/10


_


----------



## El Homer (29. November 2009)

ohne Kommentar ...10/10

mal kein Metal...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. November 2009)

1/10 ich mag Elvis nicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

noch eins der guten neuen lieder von slipknot... 6/10


----------



## SicVenom (29. November 2009)

10/10

kann mich grad leider nicht entscheiden..


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

ich nehm lamb of god^^
10/10


----------



## Mandolid (29. November 2009)

Naja ganz ok, wobei metal sowieso nicht so meins ist
4/10

American Eulogy

wie kann man das Video direkt posten???


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_Ich Hasse Green Day :/

0/10


Dave Grohl der perfekte Beelzeboss in Tenacious D und meister des Verkleidens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

ich brauchs gar nicht anhören, das lied hab ich schon so oft gehört und es ist einfach geil^^ (die restlichen sachen vom album fand ich nich sooo pralle^^) 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

das lied ist g0il ^^ 9/10


----------



## Whitechapel (30. November 2009)

cooler song 8/10..

ich poste ma link.. kein plan mitm einbetten

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0oyCXSd02U


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> cooler song 8/10..
> 
> ich poste ma link.. kein plan mitm einbetten
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0oyCXSd02U


[ youtube ] t0oyCXSd02U [ /youtube ]

so 

7/10


----------



## SicVenom (30. November 2009)

zu erst dachte ich "schade, kein whitechapel" xD aber jetzt sag ich danke 10/10!

edit: mist zu lahm.. aber auch ein geiler song 10/10

Der Song erinnert mich an die geilen WEs die ich in letzter Zeit hatte xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

lied ist ok^^ 6/10
<-- ich mag halt kein slipknot mehr ^^

EDIT:
phöser zwischenposter :O
callejon... naja
lied kenn ich ... leider 4/10


----------



## Whitechapel (30. November 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> zu erst dachte ich "schade, kein whitechapel" xD aber jetzt sag ich danke 10/10!
> 
> edit: mist zu lahm.. aber auch ein geiler song 10/10



haha zumindest hatte der gitarrist nen whitechapel shirt an =)
aber veil of maya is um klassen besser


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

sagt mir nicht so zu 6/10


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

YEAH Children of Bodom 20/10


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

Wirklich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Sorry aber Fast OMFNA immernoch Children of Bodom xD 6/10


das ist besser xD


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

rofl wie in dem vid "Children of Bodem" steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

in ya face bitch xD
geiles lied 9/10


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

Nicht schlecht... 8/10


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_Den Song Hab ich immer gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

10/10


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

9/10 super wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ja... das schon wieder :O


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_J.B.O <3

10/10



Mall Etwas nicht´s was mit Metal zu tuen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. November 2009)

brauch ich mir garnet anhören
ich kanns schon auswendig *.* 10/10


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_Das video is ja ma an bestimmten Stellen Abgefahrne Hallo Jesus geht uber Menschen ?? xD

8/10



Zwar nicht mein Musik Genre aber ganz cooler Song _


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (30. November 2009)

5/10


----------



## Mandolid (30. November 2009)

n bischen monoton
3/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (1. Dezember 2009)

billy talent mochte ich früher aber mittlerweile kann ich die net mehr hören 3/10


----------



## El Homer (1. Dezember 2009)

heavy 9/10


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Traum ich oder hohr ich in dem Song Ozzy Osbrone ??

9/10

_


----------



## El Homer (1. Dezember 2009)

Sone Verstärker brauch ich auch ! für meine EGitarre
9/10

Michael hör ich lieber so !


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

ich habe mich verliebt <3
10/10


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (1. Dezember 2009)

2/10


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Serh schlechte Sound Quali und beim Video schlaf ich ein das felling vom Song geht dadurch flöten 

1/10




Und Lassen wir mal aus das es ne Furry Version von dem Video ist 

Ich liebe den Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Beowulf321 (1. Dezember 2009)

6/10


ok jetzt ernsthaft^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

10/10
ohne worte...


----------



## Kelzón (1. Dezember 2009)

7/10

metal ja aber das is mir bisl zu hart



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtRKVHxh5ls


----------



## Beowulf321 (1. Dezember 2009)

is mir zu "weich" 


das vid is so genial^^

btw. kleine werbung für ein sehr gutes metal radio : http://www.metal-only.de/


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Das Is ja ma Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10



Bin dabei schwach geworden hoffe der macht iwan ma das Jak 2 Renegade themen in Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Dezember 2009)

ganz cool aber das original find ich dann doch besser^^ 7/10



mal etwas ruhiges


----------



## Tade (2. Dezember 2009)

top 9/10



ein song ein trip )


----------



## El Homer (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich nenn sowas ja gerne "soft Metal" oder teeni metal" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2/10
ich kann diese vocals nicht ab !



wunderschönes Norwegen...
Hail Abbath


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Hail Abbath



10/10
:O


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (2. Dezember 2009)

7/10 

Ist nicht wirklich das was ich so höre aber der Sound ist gut nur den Text verstehe ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin zu blöd das ganze Video hier reinzupacken, daher link ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6aPKt2R2Bc

/edit: Obwohl man die ja auch nicht wirklich immer versteht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. Dezember 2009)

Finds geil   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10

Hmm...bin momentan echt süchtig nach HsB^^


----------



## Tade (2. Dezember 2009)

10/10 Ich bin süchtig nach diesem Lied!!!!


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (2. Dezember 2009)

6/10

Ich finde die anderen Trivium lieder einfach besser :-/
Der Refrain ist irgendwie nicht so nach meinem Geschmack, aber dafür das Gitarren- Solo umso mehr.
Würde eigentlich nur 4/10 geben aber noch 2 weils Trivium ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z83vu-TRF6Y...feature=related

Wär vielleicht jmd so nett mir zu sagen, wie ich die ganzen Youtube Videos hier einfügen kann? Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. Dezember 2009)

5/10...ist nicht so meins

```
[youtube]Z83vu-TRF6Y&feature=related[/youtube]
```
Also alles vom link nach dem =


----------



## El Homer (2. Dezember 2009)

10/10



WIE UNGLAUBLICH EPISCH GEIL der Anfang von dem Lied ist...
ich würde mir auf meiner Gitarre die Finger brechen ....


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Epic Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahr leide rzu Langsam vor 2 Monaten fur Ticket´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10/10


_


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Kewl  10/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Dezember 2009)

hm garnich mein fall 3/10



vans in my head and vans on my feet <3


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Wieso muss das Lied so fröhlich sein xD irgendwie aber doch ganz nett 5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

is ok^^ 6/10


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur weil du auf die GAAAAAANZ abgefahrenen Sachen stehst, aber das ist irgendwie Kewl 8/10

Sry find gerade kein ordentliches Lied also bewertet Lachmann


----------



## El Homer (2. Dezember 2009)

9/10 geb ich dem =D

und am 28.12 sehe ich LIVE 
:



EDIT: UND heute alle brav Kabel1 einschalten !
wers nich weis der schaue ins Programm
und danach die Doku net verpassen


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

der film war einfach geil!
fürs lied 10/10!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-xOGs9TI3w


----------



## Nawato (3. Dezember 2009)

-.- und ich konnt ihn nicht sehen -.-


----------



## Rexo (3. Dezember 2009)

_10/10

**freu freu freu** Morgen Rammstein Konzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Konnte nicht wiederstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 Daxter 
_


----------



## El Homer (3. Dezember 2009)

3/10
klassiker aber...Techno..nicht mit mir 




mein absolutes Lieblingslied immo
was für eine geile Stimme..


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

von denen muss ich mir mal mehr anhören! 
9/10


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

5/10 .... post endlich maln lied das mir genauso gefällt wie dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

urrghh... bmth 1/10 sry :x


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

6/10


----------



## Nawato (3. Dezember 2009)

Sehr interresant Weißes Bild geb ich mal 5/10 ^^


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2009)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Anfang hat mir am besten gefallen, 9/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999²/10


----------



## Nawato (3. Dezember 2009)

Nett 7/10.


----------



## Rexo (3. Dezember 2009)

_Ganz Gut 8/10







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rammstein Konzert wurde abgesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2009)

gefällt, gefällt^^ 8/10


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

5/10^^


Zwei dinger:
1.Mein lieblingssong


2.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

da ich bei vanth nur weiße felder sehe bewert ich mal brillö^^
1 gedanke:
omg -.- we butter the bread with butter -.-
2 gedanke:
LOL world of warcraft
3 gedanke:
joa, ist ok
=
7/10


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Dezember 2009)

so 6/10


jetz aber^^
1.mein lieblingslied


2.


----------



## El Homer (5. Dezember 2009)

patriotische songs + Bilder vom Krieg  0/10



zeit für das beste "gute Laune beim saufen" Lied



BEER BEER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (5. Dezember 2009)

Hmm..ich finde es gibt bessere lieder von Korpiklani 7/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Dezember 2009)

urgh näh :x find ich schrecklich 1/10


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Pfui ihhh....ne sry 0/10 gefällt mir einfach mal gar nicht


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2009)

In Flames <3 Und dazu noch eins der geilsten Lieder, klares 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ein bisschen Bass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Dezember 2009)

hmmm ganz okay 4/10


Ich liebe halt norwegian black metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

die können betrunken keine interviews geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Geht so.. 4-5/10
> 
> Black Metal is überhaupt nich so mein Ding^^.. außer Cradle.. aber ob die Black Metal machen.. :X


wenn du cradle black metal nennst dan kannste gleich auch dimmu borgir so nennen xD
also dimmu borgir ist ja nicht schlecht aber kein black metal!

also zu deinem jetzt: nee mag ich nicht also nicht denken ich sei nru auf black metal beschränkt aber cradle kann ich nicht ab^^ 2/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

das lied mochte ich mal, aber naja^^
5/10


----------



## El Homer (5. Dezember 2009)

6/10
aber nur wegen den Bandfotos... -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






wer sich das Lied nicht über 1:30 angehört kann keine Bewertung abgeben...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

gefällt mir immer mehr :O 9/10
und das foto ist doch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (5. Dezember 2009)

-.- Flachmann -.-


----------



## Arosk (5. Dezember 2009)

hätte nicht gedacht das Metalcore so gut ist xD 8/10



Das Live Album ist einfach nur genial xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> hätte nicht gedacht das Metalcore so gut ist xD 8/10



heyheyhey :O
die band ist zwar nur ein "nebenprojekt" vom as i lay gaying sänger, aber die machen ganz klar thrash metal! der metalcore anteil ist nur sehr gering^^


@ topic
göttlich^^
10/10


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Jetzt mochte ich mich am liebsten erschiessen 

0/10

_


----------



## El Homer (5. Dezember 2009)

-10 / 10

hab immo keins 
aber ich musste eine Bewertung abgeben !

Edit: war an Khorhiil


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

joa, muse is ganz ok
7/10


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

6/10^^


----------



## El Homer (5. Dezember 2009)

geb ich eine 4
muss es immer bei Freunden hören =D

wenn HipHop/Rap
dann





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

10/10
!





hörts euch einfach mal an^^
die gitarren sind göttlich


----------



## El Homer (6. Dezember 2009)

SEHR GUT 
10/10
*weiteren Motivationsschub bekomm weiter E-Gitarre zu spielen"




WAAAAAAAGGGHHH 

es ist so Episch !


----------



## El Homer (6. Dezember 2009)

will auch endlich so spielen können
10/10



\m/ -.- \m/


----------



## Dropz (6. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> will auch endlich so spielen können
> 10/10
> 
> 
> ...


0/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (6. Dezember 2009)

pah deine musik hör ich neben an imma xD 7/10

ich mag das aber xD auch


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7mZkt4bP5I


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

4/10


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_8/10 Ganz Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## Dominau (6. Dezember 2009)

Ganz nett^^ 7/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2009)

bild ich mir das nur ein oder hört sich der sänger haargenau wie der von rammstein an Oo ?
und kanns sein das des ein cover ist^^?
naja ich finds eig ziemlich cool 8/10


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_ihr seit beide zu langsam ^^_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2009)

ich habs berichtigt^^


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Stimmt :/

Der hohrt sich wie Till Lindemann an

edit:

Quelle Wikipedia

2007 trat er bei Apocalyptica als Gastsänger für eine Neuinterpretation des David Bowie-Liedes Heroes in Erscheinung

Bloodhound Gang :/

10/10 ^^


Interesantes umschreibung fur fuck ^^ _


----------



## El Homer (6. Dezember 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie kann man nur son Bullshit hören !


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> wie kann man nur son Bullshit hören !



_Die Frage ist berechtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> wie kann man nur son Bullshit hören !



hab ich mich auch gefragt als ich reingehört hab 


@ topic
das lied ist geil xD
die können zwar nix aber haben paar gute lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Dominau (6. Dezember 2009)

Das video ist einfach geil ;P 
6/10...

Achja, der hört sich nicht nur so an, das ist Till.

Edit:
Mißt..da war wer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geil Lachman! 10/10


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Amon Amarth 10/10


Jetzt Kommt schon wieder Muse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2009)

das lied ist hammer 9/10

---------------------------

GANZ ANHÖREN!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

joa... in flames ist nich so meine band :x das lied ist auch nicht der knüller :O 6/10

EDIT:
phöses khorhiil
wie gesagt, in flames ist nicht meine band ^^ 6/10


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_5/10

Weis nicht was ich davon halten soll

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

joa...ich mags :O 8/10


----------



## Nawato (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *joa...ich mags :O 8/10*



WTF oO oO oO Oo Oo Oo


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> joa...ich mags :O 8/10


4/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (6. Dezember 2009)

meiner meinung nach ist die Heaven shall burn version viel besser 6/10^^


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2009)

Klares 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin atm irgendwie auf dem Future-Trance Trip ^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Dezember 2009)

7/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (6. Dezember 2009)

-10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
00000000000000..... hört garnet mehr auf/10 überhaupt net mein fall



EDIT mist zu spät ging an EspCap 
Edit 2: das über mir bekommt 5/10


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_WTF 

Da sis so schlecht das es schon wieder gut sien konnte ^^

8/10

_


----------



## Beowulf321 (6. Dezember 2009)

so gehörts  xD 7/10


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_em WTF xD _


----------



## Beowulf321 (6. Dezember 2009)

sag ich ja xD

da du nix gepostet hast ^^




xD


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Langsam werden deine Song Parodien nervig :/

3/10

_


----------



## Beowulf321 (6. Dezember 2009)

8/10 
ok ich werd es lassen...... fürs erste ^^


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Igit Black Metal 

0/10

_


----------



## Beowulf321 (6. Dezember 2009)

was is denn an black metal auszusetzen?^^ 3/10

um dich zu ärgern gleich nochwas


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Black Metal ist Scheisse und bei Muse Bezfeifele ich mal Stark das du dir den Song angehohrt hats wie die meisten hier _


----------



## Beowulf321 (6. Dezember 2009)

angehört hab ichs mir aber was genau findest du an black metal scheiße?^^


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Wen du mich versuchst du argern  kanne ich sehr unangenehm werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wiso ich Black Metal hasse musste doch klar sien oder

0/10

_


----------



## SicVenom (7. Dezember 2009)

leider etwas zu ruhig, aber gibt schlimmeres^^ 4,5/10


----------



## El Homer (7. Dezember 2009)

omg 
wo ist der Metal hin...
1/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

ich kann dich irgendwie nur gut bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 epic song is epic


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Lachmann Sry aber Cannibal Corpse mag ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10



Muse <3

Knight of Cydonia der erste Muse song den ich gehohrt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## El Homer (7. Dezember 2009)

also schlecht is es nicht !
8/10
nur nicht meine Musik
New Progr. Rock...


am 28.12 sehe ich sie live 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> also schlecht is es nicht !
> 8/10
> nur nicht meine Musik
> New Progr. Rock...
> ...



Wo den?


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> also schlecht is es nicht !
> 8/10
> nur nicht meine Musik
> *New Progr. Rock...*



_
Da Hat einer Gegogelt xD 

Live hat der Sanger aber nen umheimlich lauten schrei drauf der schon Trash/speed Metal reif is xD _


----------



## El Homer (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Da Hat einer Gegogelt xD
> 
> Live hat der Sanger aber nen umheimlich lauten schrei drauf der schon Trash/speed Metal reif is xD _


Das es Progr ist hab ich mir schon gedacht ^^
aber ich wollte es genau wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Na ich werd mich mal überraschen lassen, Caliban und Swashbuckle komme auch *freu*
4 Tage rotze voll^^
erst das Konzi, 29. dann inna Hüdde, 30. meinen 18. reinfeiern und 31 dann Silvester Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol 
Edit² : @ Arosk
In Herford/im X


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Das es Progr ist hab ich mir schon gedacht ^^
> aber ich wollte es genau wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Hehe ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aOXybM-ZzQ epic gesichter und schreihe ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Das es Progr ist hab ich mir schon gedacht ^^
> aber ich wollte es genau wissen
> 
> 
> ...



ich würd so gerne mit dir tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

> Dezember 29. Dienstag
> ab 18.30 Uhr
> 
> Heaven Shall Burn
> ...



Lust lachmann?


----------



## El Homer (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich würd so gerne mit dir tauschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


MUHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wird ein Spaß !
MOSHEN und sich besaufen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Lust lachmann?



JAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHA


El schrieb:


> MUHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bringst mich zum weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (7. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Lust lachmann?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das gleiche Line Up
nur halt in Bayern oder ?
die X Mas Tour...    \m/


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das gleiche Line Up
> ...



http://www.z-7.ch/konzertkalender.php

Da xD

Wo wohnst du Lachmann? Kannst ja vorbeikommen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

ich hoffe ihr sterbt an runterfallenen stahlträgern oder so nem dreck -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
in NRW :O


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> in NRW :O



Dann komm vorbei, dauert ja nur paar Stunden xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dann komm vorbei, dauert ja nur paar Stunden xD



ich muss meine mutter heute erstmal für wacken überreden
i´m so fucked


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> 10/10 für eine meiner lieblingsbands^^



Naja... 6/10



Mal etwas deutsches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja lol Lachman dann kannst auch zu mir kommen 
Herford ist in NRW xD
dann sabotieren wir die Bands nach dem Konzi damit sie net mehr am 29 zu Arosk kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : 
MUHAHAHA sry musste grad sein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Ja lol Lachman dann kannst auch zu mir kommen
> Herford ist in NRW xD
> dann sabotieren wir die Bands nach dem Konzi damit sie net mehr am 29 zu Arosk kommen
> 
> ...



ich bin dabei!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




du bist so scheiße homer! xD


----------



## El Homer (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin dabei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muhahaha 

zu dem Lied 8/10


----------



## El Homer (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wtf wo isn das.. so geile Bands *_*


steht 1. auf meinem Ticket ^^ 2. hab ich es schon geschrieben 
3 am wenn du am 29. hin willst folge dem einen Link ^^


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

goil 8/10



Reine Wahrheit das Lied...


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_8/10 Hohrt sich Relativ gut an hohrt sich nur wie Cambino an 



EPic Song <3_


----------



## El Homer (7. Dezember 2009)

verdammt nicht verfügbar ^^
aber wer wäre ich denn wenn ich es nicht kennen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11/10 !



*euch BLS schmackhaft mach*


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

hast du schon geschafft :O
xD
10/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (7. Dezember 2009)

7/10


----------



## El Homer (7. Dezember 2009)

Black Metal kämpft gegen Viking metal ^^ ?
10/10 mag ich


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Ganz Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 Glaube beschafe ich mir mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MIcro Cuts der abgefahrenste Song von Muse ^^_


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

Find ich so naja ^^ 5/10


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Ein Echter Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10



Das wurde lachmann Gefahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s das Mädchen am ende des Songs hat nich nur ne süße stimme sondern kanne auch super headbangen xD _


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (8. Dezember 2009)

5/10


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Dezember 2009)

2/10


Ach ja, Ich geh wahrscheinlich auch aufs Wacken. Können uns dann ja mal treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

Amon Amarth, immer wieder gut 7/10

Hier mal was etwas unbekannteres


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Dezember 2009)

Auch 7/10.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.z-7.ch/konzertkalender.php
> 
> Da xD
> 
> Wo wohnst du Lachmann? Kannst ja vorbeikommen xD


Im z7 hab ich Ensiferum live gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (8. Dezember 2009)

10/10

grad gefunden 


kann mein Korpiklaani-Beer Beer aber nicht vom Thron stoßen xD


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Dezember 2009)

Schau mal das Lied in meiner Sig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Kraaank 9/10 xDD



mal ein besinnliches Metal-lied ^^


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Dezember 2009)

Apo Reiter sind immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10

Eins meiner Lieblingslieder, einfach Episch


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (8. Dezember 2009)

4/10


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Dezember 2009)

Geil, kannt ich noch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


Ein Klassiker!


----------



## Nawato (9. Dezember 2009)

DIE PRIESTS \m/ xD 100/10


----------



## El Homer (9. Dezember 2009)

einfach nur Geil !
11/10
das geilste is die Oma xD



Tipp: Im Auto ganz laut aufdrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heavy FUCKING METAL !


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (9. Dezember 2009)

10/10 !!


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 der Song macht Richtig Stimmung ^^



Lachmann und co haben mich zu Black Label Society Bekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Ganz nett, aber irgendwie fehlt mir das gewisse Etwas: 6/10

Mal was ganz Anderes ^^


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_O Gott is das Lange her ^^

2/10

Hier ma was von den Loney Toones ^^ 



edit:als ausgleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## SicVenom (9. Dezember 2009)

aua 1/10


----------



## El Homer (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab Lachmann zu erst bekehrt ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab Lachmann zu erst bekehrt ^^



kniet nieder vor dem meister!
*nieder knie*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ topic
allein für die frau und den verfickt geilen anfang müsst ich ja schon 10/10 geben xD
der rest des liedes ist auch geil 10/10


----------



## Nawato (10. Dezember 2009)

Hm jaoiao 6/10


----------



## El Homer (10. Dezember 2009)

9/10


Traumfrauen ^^


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag solche Lieder 9/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

erinnert mich dadran das ich unbedingt E-gitarre lernen muss!
10/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Dezember 2009)

Gar net mal schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10. Könnte vllt. sogar in meine Playlist kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Danke für die Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Das Cover sieht schon ma Merkwurdig aus ^^

Den Song So erinnert mich etwas an Korn-Freak on a Leash 

10/10



Live neben Plug in Baby und Time is Running Out einer der Besten Songs ^^

edit:A Fast Vergessen Apokalypse Pleas und Butterflies and Hurricans ^^_


----------



## El Homer (11. Dezember 2009)

8/10 zu ruhig aber gute Band



Waaagh *wild headbang und wild um sich mosh* !!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

!!
10/10
!!



morgens mit dem lied + bassverstärker aus dem haus zu gehen um wach zu werden ... ein traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (11. Dezember 2009)

10/10 
ja so ein Bass ist was feines
kleines Beispiel

VERDAMMT DIESER BASS   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja der zu bewertende song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin verliebt ^^ ..möchte auch so spielen können


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

das lied ist echt krass O_o der bass hrhrhrhr

@ topic
oha! die ist verdammt gut :O
10/10


----------



## Nawato (11. Dezember 2009)

LOL wie geil xDDDDDD 10/10


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_10/10 J.B.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Breakyou (11. Dezember 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Dezember 2009)

Fetter Sound, die können ja richtig abgehen, aber ohne Video versteht man ihn recht schlecht.
7/10

Excrementory Grindfuckers - Supermarket Knight


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (11. Dezember 2009)

3/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Sry nicht mein geschmack...ich steh nicht so auf "jo was willsdu, auffe fressn?" Lieder



Oh gott, voll kraaank aber es macht mich froelich


----------



## El Homer (12. Dezember 2009)

weißes Bild ist Weiß



schließt eure Augen...und lasst das lied laufen
Black Sabbath \m/ 
einer der Wegbereiter des Metals


----------



## Arosk (12. Dezember 2009)

eigentlich gutes lied, aber für den morgen nicht so der kracher xD 7/10


edit: achja neues lied


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> eigentlich gutes lied, aber für den morgen nicht so der kracher xD 7/10
> 
> 
> edit: achja neues lied


erm... fix´d


----------



## El Homer (12. Dezember 2009)

wirklich kraftvoll !
10/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Dezember 2009)

10/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Rap Beleidigung Lied 0/10.

Mal bissl was dunkleres.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

is mir grade zu leise und zu langsam :O aber doch noch ein gutes lied 6/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Dezember 2009)

2/10 Ich schlaf ja fast ein.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

wenns von Taktloss kommt ist es sicher ein billiges "Isch pin Hangsta" scheiss-lied 0/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Dezember 2009)

@dragon1

Das Lied des Vorposters nicht anzuschauen, ist schon ziemlich, nunja...

6/10, das einzige Massiv-Lied, das ich einigermaßen gut finde.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

*kotz* 0/10




@Taktloss: Ich weiss ganz genau was fuer Mukke Carcass macht...und das ist grosser mist, meiner meinung nach


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Rap Beleidigung Lied 0/10.
> 
> Mal bissl was dunkleres.



Man sollte sich das Lied schon anhören.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

ich mag sabaton ^^ 7/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Dezember 2009)

3/10



Ich frag mich, wie man CC hören kann und dann die Texte mancher Rapper niveaulos nennt. Sicher, die Gewalt macht einen Text nicht zwangsläufig schlecht, aber wenn dann sonst nix am Text stimmt, wie bei CC, ists wirklich schlecht.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wie man CC hören kann und sich dann die Texte mancher Rapper niveaulos nennt. Sicher, die Gewalt macht einen Text nicht zwangsläufig schlecht, aber wenn dann sonst nix am Text stimmt, wie bei CC ists wirklich schlecht.



ich hör CC auch nicht wegen der texte, tu ich eigentlich bei so gut wie keiner death metal band, ich ,mag halt die instrumentals oder die growls. wenn ich mir CC nur wegen der texte anhören würde sollte ich mich in psyschologische behandlung geben 


@ knotkator
9/10


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

8/10


zur abwehcslung was nettes^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hör CC auch nicht wegen der texte, tu ich eigentlich bei so gut wie keiner death metal band, ich ,mag halt die instrumentals oder die growls. wenn ich mir CC nur wegen der texte anhören würde sollte ich mich in psyschologische behandlung geben
> 
> 
> @ knotkator
> 9/10



Wie kannst du dann aber jemand verurteilen, der deiner Meinung nach schlechten Rap hört? Vielleicht mag er ja auch nur die Beats.


6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wie kannst du dann aber jemand verurteilen, der deiner Meinung nach schlechten Rap hört? Vielleicht mag er ja auch nur die Beats.



die beats? bumm bumm pew yoyo


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_o.O

0/10 Wo is hier die Toilette 



Legendarer Song von Ozzy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die beats? bumm bumm pew yoyo






Mach dich nich lächerlich.


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Mach dich nich lächerlich.




_Musst DU gerade sagen :/_


----------



## El Homer (12. Dezember 2009)

Ozzy  11/10
Leute beruhigt euch...
jeder hat einen anderen Musikgeschmack...
ich persönlich verachte auch Leute wie Buschido...ich nenn es spätpupertierende Auswüchse
andere ..cool



und jetzt mosht sie nieder !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Gutes Lied! Frage mich, wieso es nur 3,5 Sterne hat... Taktloss, hör auf mit Fakeaccounts Wertungen runterzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
8,5/10.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

disturbed ... schon wieder Oo
6/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds ziemlich gut, weil die Growls net so "extrem" sind und die Instrumentals auch rocken. 7,51/10
ok, dann kommt jetzt ne andere Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (12. Dezember 2009)

KSE <3 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Hoffe mal ich habs nit falsch gemacht sonst der Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dsv3QvEYAL4


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

ohne diese ruhigen und normal gesungenen parts wär das lied viel besser ... naja, spricht mich jetzt auch nicht sonderlich an, sry :x 
4/10


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (12. Dezember 2009)

Was war das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ich fands irgendwie mehr zum totlachen ^^

8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

ganz nett 7/10


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (12. Dezember 2009)

9/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds recht gut, obwohl ich diese Richtung eig net mag 7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

do what you want cuz a pirate is free
you are a pirat!
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> do what you want cuz a pirate is free
> you are a pirat!
> 10/10
> 
> ...


mag die stimme gar nid >.<  5/10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Dezember 2009)

...mich macht sowas depressiv
2/10 für die möpse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ...mich macht sowas depressiv
> 2/10 für die möpse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




4/10


----------



## El Homer (13. Dezember 2009)

This video is not available in your country due to copyright restrictions.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

geil!
10/10


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

9/10

unleashed pfräzzt!

Grand Funk


----------



## Beowulf321 (14. Dezember 2009)

4/10 


das is musik nach meinem geschmack^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

dying fetus ist immer cewl
8/10




ich find das cover so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2009)

Naja, recht flott. Keine schädlichen Growls. Aber bissle langweilig finde ich jetzt. Aber dennoch 6,5/10

Ja, schonwieder Disturbed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nöchstes is dann was andres.


----------



## El Homer (14. Dezember 2009)

die stimme find ich net so toll ^^ 
8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

GERMAN TERROR THRASH \m/
10/10


----------



## El Homer (14. Dezember 2009)

geil geil geil
10/10



Ich liebe das Lied und das Bild


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Dezember 2009)

langeilt mich i-wie 3/10


----------



## simoni (14. Dezember 2009)

9/10 sehr gutes lied



nicht jedermanns Geschmack hier, wenn ich mir die letzten Seiten so durchschaue^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (15. Dezember 2009)

0/10^^


----------



## Mindadar (15. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU4LoUfOr1w


----------



## El Homer (15. Dezember 2009)

Beowulf321 schrieb:


> 0/10^^



10/10  \m/  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Black Label Society <3 

10/10

_


----------



## Beowulf321 (15. Dezember 2009)

3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

10/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (15. Dezember 2009)

is jetzt net soo meins 7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

wieder 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_10/10 Cooler Song guter Rythmus ^^

_


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

Video geht nicht also Lachmann 10/10 xD 

Edit: Da Rexo es mir durch sein Headset vorgedröhnt hat 9/10


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_10/10 Song dieb hast ihn von mir geklaut xD 

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (15. Dezember 2009)

8/10


Bitte das Lied erst ab 2:45 beurteilen da erst da das lied vorkommt was ich meine^^
und ich es net anders gefunden hab


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

Die sind einfach krank ^^ 11/10 xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

10²/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Dezember 2009)

4/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

geht garnicht Oo 1/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Dezember 2009)

3/10


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

-10/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Dezember 2009)

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

sorry aber bei der stimme von taktloss könnte ich kotzen, da hat bushido sogar noch ne bessere stimme
1/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Dezember 2009)

4/10


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_**Kotz**

0/10 Ich Brauch ne Toilette schnell!!

Mal ein Cover von Muse was mittig n Extrem Geilen Sound hat ^^

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

is mir grad zu ruhig 5/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (16. Dezember 2009)

10/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Dezember 2009)

Ganz ok, ich kann mich aber mit K. net wirklich anfreunden. 4/10

Hab leider nur Live Version. Aber sehr geiles Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

haut rein
8/10



zur feier des tages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_Absolut Geiler Song 10/10

_


----------



## El Homer (16. Dezember 2009)

nö ^^
5/10



innerhalb der pause von Immortal (7 Jahre) hat Abbath mit zB dem Gitarristen von Gorgoroth und Demonaz eine band gegründet und ein Album rausgebracht.
Ergebniss: EPISCH


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (16. Dezember 2009)

Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (16. Dezember 2009)

7/10


Das lied is so schön dumm xD


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (16. Dezember 2009)

Ja, es ist wirklich dumm xD 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

10³/10


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 10³/10



najooo nicht so meine Art Metal...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

kiz ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

hell yeah kataklysm \m/
10/10

EDIT:
phöses lekraan :O
emm... 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

7.5/10 jeah^^


----------



## El Homer (16. Dezember 2009)

This video is not available in your country due to copyright restrictions. 

auch so gäbe es ne 6 ^^


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (16. Dezember 2009)

Hehe, 9/10

Na? Kennt jemand diese Band?


----------



## SicVenom (16. Dezember 2009)

man youtube hats heute aber mit dem copyright mist... genau das lied ist in deutschland nicht verfügbar, aber die anderen hören sich ganz gut an 7/10



WACKEN!


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_OK....das VIDEO GEHOHRT IN MEINE YT FAVORITEN!!!!!!!!!

10/10 (wen es hoher gehen wurde 9999999999999999999999999999999/10)



Hab mich in die Band verliebt gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sebastian1804 (16. Dezember 2009)

10/10 o,o geillll *ab in die favliste schieb*

So sorry liebe Leute aber jetzt kommt meine andere Seite^^

J-Rock :-)

Klick hier


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie geil Rexo ^^ 10/10 
Edit pöses Wesen Zwischenpoester: BOOOOOOAH NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WHAAAAAAAAAAAAA Kopfschmerzen 0/10


----------



## Sebastian1804 (16. Dezember 2009)

*nur namen seh*

10000000000000000000000/10 -__- einfach geil

Jetzt mal was krankes aber richtig geniales^^
Auf die Texte achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick hier!


----------



## El Homer (17. Dezember 2009)

naja ^^
8/10 =D 


ICH LIEBE DEN ANFANG


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Dezember 2009)

Naja, in Ordnung aber nicht mein Schema :/ 4/10.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4786071/Guano_..._Open_your_Eyes
Bissl Vintage aber geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Musste Myvideo nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Dezember 2009)

naja... guano apes mocht ich nie 3/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Dezember 2009)

5/10. Werde ich nie richtig mögen. Aber ich kann damit leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Sollte eig. was für Lachi sein. Zwar net sooo Deathmetal hart aber schon cool ;D.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

naja, der hip-hop anteil ist mir zu hoch aber ratm hat schon was 6/10




ein würdiges AC/DC cover!


----------



## El Homer (18. Dezember 2009)

Episch halt ^^

11/10


Bin süchtig nach dem Song...der Anfang ist so verdammt episch 

hört ihn euch ganz an


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

...
ich weiß nicht was ich sagen soll ....
999999999/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

3/10

Mal wieder Zeit für was vernünftiges:


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

lame 2/10


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Hat was 8/10

_


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

Seit wann ist (Melodic) Death Metal in seiner Perfektion lame?

3/10


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_FAIL!!!

Ich Bezweifele sehr Stark das du dir meinen Song angehohrt hast 

mein Post vor 5 min deiner nach 4min :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

death metal in seiner perfektion ist natürlich nicht lame.
aber da carcass das sicher nicht ist, sind carcass lame


2/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> death metal in seiner perfektion ist natürlich nicht lame.
> aber da carcass das sicher nicht ist, sind carcass lame
> 
> 
> 2/10




6/10

Ich würde mal sagen, Carcass ist der Inbegriff davon. Was ist denn dann deiner Meinung nach DM in seiner Perfektion?


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Ensiferum <3 kenne ich liebe ich ^^

10/10


edit:@Taktlosser Was zum teufel 

**Headshot** 00/10
_


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _FAIL!!!
> 
> Ich Bezweifele sehr Stark das du dir meinen Song angehohrt hast
> 
> mein Post vor 5 min deiner nach 4min :/_


Du weißt aber schon, dass man ein Lied auch kennen kann und es so nicht anhören muss, bevor man es bewertet?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, Carcass ist der Inbegriff davon. Was ist denn dann deiner Meinung nach DM in seiner Perfektion?



cannibal corpse,six feet under, vader, bolt thrower, debauchery (auch wenn die mehr death´n´roll sind),amon amarth (das alte zeug),dethklok
das ist für mich death metal in seiner perfektion


rammstein kriegt 9/10


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass man ein Lied auch kennen kann und es so nicht anhören muss, bevor man es bewertet?



_Abe rmit 3  Bwerten!! das is ein verdammtes Sakrileg _


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

3/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Abe rmit 3  Bwerten!! das is ein verdammtes Sakrileg _



Tja, ich muss zugeben, dass ich das Lied nicht kannte, oder mich zumindest nicht mehr daran errinern kann, aber mit 3/10 kommt Rammstein immer gut weg.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Tja, ich muss zugeben, dass ich das Lied nicht kannte, oder mich zumindest nicht mehr daran errinern kann, aber mit 3/10 kommt Rammstein immer gut weg.



/facepalm

@ topic
kenn ich, mag ich nicht
2/10


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Tja, ich muss zugeben, dass ich das Lied nicht kannte, oder mich zumindest nicht mehr daran errinern kann, aber mit 3/10 kommt Rammstein immer gut weg.



_Du Hast sie nich mehr alle vernichter Rammstein sind Genial du hats keinen Musik Geschmack das du noch nich wegen uberflussiger Kommentare und mochte genr Hip-Hopen gebannt wordne bist wundert mich _


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /facepalm



Wieso? Es gibt ein paar Lieder von Rammstein, die vielleicht ein 5/10 verdient hätten, aber den Rest kann man getrost mit 3/10 bewerten, ist vielleicht sogar noch ein bisschen beschönigt. Ich warte immer noch auch deinen Death Metal in seiner Perfektion.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wieso? Es gibt ein paar Lieder von Rammstein, die vielleicht ein 5/10 verdient hätten, aber den Rest kann man getrost mit 3/10 bewerten, ist vielleicht sogar noch ein bisschen beschönigt. Ich warte immer noch auch deinen Death Metal in seiner Perfektion.



_
**Kopf gegen die Wand Schlagt**_


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du Hast sie nich mehr alle vernichter Rammstein sind Genial du hats keinen Musik Geschmack das du noch nich wegen uberflussiger Kommentare und mochte genr Hip-Hopen gebannt wordne bist wundert mich _



Ob du dir nicht mal lieber den Spiegel vor halten solltest...


Was ist eigentlich möchtegern Hip-Hoppen? Und wann soll ich das tun?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wieso? Es gibt ein paar Lieder von Rammstein, die vielleicht ein 5/10 verdient hätten, aber den Rest kann man getrost mit 3/10 bewerten, ist vielleicht sogar noch ein bisschen beschönigt. Ich warte immer noch auch deinen Death Metal in seiner Perfektion.



das /facepalm war dadrauf bezogen das du rammstein einfach mal so mit 3/10 bewertet hast ohne dir das lied anzuhören. ich weiß ja nicht ob du den sinn des threads nicht verstanden hast aber hier soll man sich das lied anhören und es bewerten

und warum wartest du dadrauf? auf "meinen" death metal in perfektion?


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /facepalm
> 
> @ topic
> kenn ich, mag ich nicht
> 2/10



3/10


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ob du dir nicht mal lieber den Spiegel vor halten solltest...
> 
> 
> Was ist eigentlich möchtegern Hip-Hoppen? Und wann soll ich das tun?


Ich Rede nicht mehr mir dir mier wierd das zu Blöd


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich Rede nicht mehr mir dir mier wierd das zu Blöd



Gut, du hast es ja sogar zugegeben, dass du keine Ahnung von Musik hast.


Es wartet immer noch Kollegah - Fanpost auf eine Bewertung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Gut, du hast es ja sogar zugegeben, dass du keine Ahnung von Musik hast.
> 
> 
> Es wartet immer noch Kollegah - Fanpost auf eine Bewertung.


_
Traum weiter ich bewerte das noch da alles was zu postest Mull ist

also heisst das ne 0 und alles was irgent wie mit Hip-Hop zu tuen hat is bei mir allgemein schon durch 

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Gut, du hast es ja sogar zugegeben, dass du keine Ahnung von Musik hast.



vielleicht keine ahunng von deiner musik, aber ihm komplette ahnungslosigkeit in sachen musik vorzuwerfen halte ich für übertrieben

@ topic
crap
1/10

zwischenposter ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ ärzte
10/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Traum weiter ich bewerte das noch da alles was zu postest Mull ist
> 
> also heisst das ne 0 und alles was irgent wie mit Hip-Hop zu tuen hat is bei mir allgemein schon durch
> ...



1. Halt ich für ein Gerücht.


2. Das bestätigt nur, dass du nicht einmal in Entferntesten Ahnung von Hip-Hop hast.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> 1. Halt ich für ein Gerücht.
> 
> 
> 2. *Das bestätigt nur, dass du nicht einmal in Entferntesten Ahnung von Hip-Hop hast.*




_Haha Traum weiter ich weis mehr was Hip-Hop is als du, da mein Bruder n Hoper is ich ich bekomme jedne Tag diese Gott Verdammte Musik zu hohren _


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> vielleicht keine ahunng von deiner musik, aber ihm komplette ahnungslosigkeit in sachen musik vorzuwerfen halte ich für übertrieben



Ich nicht, alleine schon, dass er ein Genre komplett nicht mag, weist deutlich darauf hin.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Haha Traum weiter ich weis mehr was Hip-Hop is als du, da mein Bruder n Hoper is ich ich bekomme jedne Tag diese Gott Verdammte Musik zu hohren _






Nein, glaube ich eher nicht. Aha, Hopper also, wie toll.


Welche Gottverdammte Musik? Ich sehe keine.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ich nicht, alleine schon, dass er ein Genre komplett nicht mag, weist deutlich darauf hin.



naja, würde ich nicht sagen
ich mag z.b alles was zu techno gehört überhaupt nicht
hab ich jetzt deswegen keine ahnung von musik?

da ist noch ein lied zu bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Nein, glaube ich eher nicht. Aha, Hopper also, wie toll.
> 
> 
> Welche Gottverdammte Musik? Ich sehe keine.



_Hal einfach dein Gott verdammten Mont :/

Wen du ubersetzung dafur willst hohr auf hip-hop / Rap zu posten

oder googel hilft dir _


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja, würde ich nicht sagen
> ich mag z.b alles was zu techno gehört überhaupt nicht
> hab ich jetzt deswegen keine ahnung von musik?
> 
> ...



Nein, da du schreibst, dass du es nicht magst, das ist eine Meinung. Wer aber sagt, dass eine Musikrichtung scheiße ist, sie gottverdammt nennt, was auch immer, hat keine Ahnung von Musik.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hal einfach dein Gott verdammten Mont :/
> 
> Wen du ubersetzung dafur willst hohr auf hip-hop / Rap zu posten
> 
> oder googel hilft dir _


Das lassen wir jetzt aber lieber mal. Wir wollen doch keinen Verwarnung oder sogar einen Ban?

Zum Thema: 4/10


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Mir is es Egal muss dan wenigstens nicht mehr deine Posts Lessen


Deinem land nich verfugbar 

?/10

 ich lasse das hier als Song gelten fur dich und nur fur dich 
_


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Dezember 2009)

Ach ein Klassiker wobei die Muppetshow eh ganz groß ist.

Geben wir mal 8/10


----------



## Lekraan (18. Dezember 2009)

10/10. Das müsste man in manchen Threads posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm :/, Vorposter bekommt 7/10

Hier meins:


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Nein, da du schreibst, dass du es nicht magst, das ist eine Meinung. Wer aber sagt, dass eine Musikrichtung scheiße ist, sie gottverdammt nennt, was auch immer, hat keine Ahnung von Musik.



nunja, er hat sich vielleicht was ungünstig ausgedrückt. ich gestehe rexo durchaus ahnung von musik zu


@ topic
enisferum kriegt natürlich 9/10

zwischenposter :O
10/10
VODKA


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (18. Dezember 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieses Lied mindestens bis zum absolut geilen Solo anhören.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

3/10


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Sag ma wiso bewertest du jeden Gott Verdammten Song mit 3/10 

Sind deine Tasten Kapput oder was 

0/10 


_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Dezember 2009)

wow ich muss sagen das ist garnicht mal so schlecht 7.5/10

EDIT: Zwischenposter
Ärzte = Automatisch 0/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

sry, aber bei sowas krieg ich das kotzen :x
0/10


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

Sagen wir 7/10, ka warum xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

10/10



jetzt nochmal als normale version ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Naja, das original is legendary. Die is bissl darker und so, 7/10.

Disturbed <3. Eins der geilsten Lieder wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich war auf Lachmansn Zwischenpost gefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

9/10, super song ^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sag ma wiso bewertest du jeden Gott Verdammten Song mit 3/10
> 
> Sind deine Tasten Kapput oder was
> 
> ...



Die Lieder verdienen halt ein 3/10




Two Skins:

5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

breaking me down ist das beste lied von dennen und leider auch einmalig bei ihnen... beim rest hatt mir einfach was gefehlt 
6/10

zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hört sich doch mal ziemlich geil an :O
hätt ich ja von dir nicht erwartet
9/10



@ alko
ist ganz ok
aber inside the fire ist immernoch das beste lied von disturbed ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann, was sagst du zu Disturbed Prayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ja, ich bin OT und ich stehe dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

9/10... solche sachen find ich einfach nur genial xD



HULDIGT DEM ORGINAL(, das weitaus besser ist als das von Disturbed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Omg, du hast keine Ahnung. Dafür gibts knallhart 0/10 XD.
Disturbed <3
(lied rauskramen)

Was hätte es normal gegeben Arosk? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genesis muss ja gut sein. Sonst hätte Disturbed es net gecovered 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

6/10 downrated weil du genesis nicht magst!


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso denn? Ich bin doch gerade wegen meines außerordentlich genialen Musikgeschmacks so bekannt und beliebt hier.


4/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt noch was anderes wie 3 und 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
Und man soll BEGRÜNDEN!
Arosk, was hötte es normal gegeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wieso denn? Ich bin doch gerade wegen meines außerordentlich genialen Musikgeschmacks so bekannt und beliebt hier.



ich rieche sarkasmus


ganz ok
5/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich rieche sarkasmus
> 
> 
> ganz ok
> 5/10


Ach wo denn...


5/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Ist doch ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 8/10.

Mal ein Lied zum richtigen chillen. Einfach nur legendary geil!


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Gun'n'roses sind Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur die stimme von Axel Rose rerist einem das genick aus 

10/10

_


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

10/10
es gibt nur einen Gott...
...BELLAFARINROD!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Dezember 2009)

find ich nich so toll 5/10


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (18. Dezember 2009)

Geht jetzt so 6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

10/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi1ArEPKlu0
kanns leider nicht einbetten :O
apocalyptica <3


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Apocalyptica <3

10/10

_


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Dezember 2009)

nichts für mich^^ aber trotzdem nich schlecht 6/10

http://www.google.com/translate?hl=de&...CJwQ&anno=2


----------



## El Homer (19. Dezember 2009)

naja ich hör metal ^^
aber das ist besser als atzen scheiß 
8/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

Fehlt mir was. Hat finde ich nix spezielles drin. 5/10

Fight the war, fuck the norm!


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

10/10   FIGHT THE WAR; FUCK THE NORM!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

1/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (19. Dezember 2009)

4/10


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

5/10



Helden gibts nicht, nur im Kino...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

Ok, mir aber bissl zu heavy :/. 4,5/10


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_NEINN!!!

**schreient im Kreis rennt**

Das Vidoe hat Buffed ereicht!!!

0/10_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

Is in Deutschland net verfügbar.
Ok, anderes Video gesehen. Viel zu speziell :/ 0/10.

Tja, ich werde diese Gehrinverdummer verbreiten muha!


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Wen du zu solchen Waffen Greifst Benutze ich Muse als gegenschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da sis noch Relativ Lustig ^^

7/10
_


----------



## Fastfax (19. Dezember 2009)

find ich relativ gut
7/10
weils doch relativ hörbar is
Aber nun ein Klassiker:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kGMxMqBPoU...feature=related 

ozzy rocks!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_/Fix_


----------



## Arosk (19. Dezember 2009)

Fastfax schrieb:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fRJ45RJrRuQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fRJ45RJrRuQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Was willst mit dem html Code?


----------



## Fastfax (19. Dezember 2009)

wtf du warst mim einbetten schneller als ich mim editieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
glaub mein pc tuts nimmer lang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fastfax (19. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was willst mit dem html Code?




du nochmal schaun ich editiert da nun link^^


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Wer Ozzy  Postet kanne nur einen guten Musik geschmack haben 

10/10


Dieses Gitarren Solo is so abgefahren _


----------



## Arosk (19. Dezember 2009)

Nicht schlecht 7/10 (Das Lied kenn ich live noch garnicht xD)


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_come to Muse we have cookies_


----------



## Fastfax (19. Dezember 2009)

6/10 nicht umbedingt mein Fall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0&feature=fvst

wie schafft ihr das mit dem einbetten???

hoffe die jungs kommen bald wieder nach Österreich^^
Geiles Lied
Geile Band
Geile Konzerte
Was will man mehr?^^


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

Fastfax schrieb:


> wie schafft ihr das mit dem einbetten???


_

[youtube.]url einfugen[/youtube.]

Ohne Punkte


edit:

*@Fastfax* Sry Linkin Park is nich so mein fall

2/10

_


----------



## Fastfax (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> [youtube.]url einfugen[/youtube.]
> 
> Ohne Punkte_


 ah thx^^
jetzt wirds hoffentlich bei mir auch funzen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

Von der Url nur das nach dem =. sonst funzt es net. also bei deinem link ysSxxIqKNN0&feature=fvst einfügen.


----------



## Fastfax (19. Dezember 2009)

4/10

naja nicht jedem kann linkin park gefallen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht weil linkin park einfach kacke ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genauso wie green day Oo
0/10


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

9/10 ... unglaublich


----------



## Arosk (19. Dezember 2009)

Hast wohl wieder neue Lieblingsband, waa? 8/10


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

durchaus ganz nett 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ketzer )= wie kann man Rhapsody nur 7/10 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10 ich mag diese Art Musik nicht.


----------



## El Homer (19. Dezember 2009)

8/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (19. Dezember 2009)

5/10


----------



## Arosk (19. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt gute Rapper... damit meine ich diese die keine Schimpfwörter benutzen... 2/10


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_geiler Song von Dope ^^

10/10_


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

over 9 thousand / 10

ist einfach geill um aggressionen abzubauen^^


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

9/10 Ich hoffe diesmal droht mir nicht die Inquisition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mag ich von DOPE am liebsten!!!


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, da war mein lappy wohl zu lahm..
Drangenforce is toll, außer bei Guitar Hero :/  9/10


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit;
WTF is das den o.O
2/10


Power Metal geht ab ^^_


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


9/10 nice


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_OK A Cappela Metal is ma was neues xd _


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _OK A Cappela Metal is ma was neues xd _


ich mag sie grade weil sie etwas so...ungewoehnliches sind^^


----------



## El Homer (19. Dezember 2009)

9/10


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_@Dragon1 10/10 weil es so ausergewohnlich ist

@El Homer Dragenforce bekommt Allgemein ne 10/10  weil es Power Metal is und ich liebe Power Metal



Einer der wie ich finde besten Songs von Sonata Arctica _


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

10/10 
hast eindeutig Recht^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

epica ist nicht so mein fall
4/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (19. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es gibt gute Rapper... damit meine ich diese die keine Schimpfwörter benutzen... 2/10



Du gehörst also auch zu diesen, nunja Menschen mit der ziemlich komischen und bemitleidenswerten Einstellung, Schimpfworte machen Musik schlecht? Prinz Pi ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und einer der besten deutschen Rapper. 






DER schrieb:


> epica ist nicht so mein fall
> 4/10


4/10


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Reicht es dir nicht das dein Rap-Thread gecloset wurde??

Ich schwöre dir wen du schuld dran bist das das Thread hie rgeclosed wierd ist schluss mit Lustig

o mein gott das kanne man nicht musik nenen 
0/10
_


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

9/10


----------



## Noxiel (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Reicht es dir nicht das dein Rap-Thread gecloset wurde??
> 
> Ich schwöre dir wen du schuld dran bist das das Thread hie rgeclosed wierd ist schluss mit Lustig_


_

Der Betroffene hat über's Wochenende Pause um nochmal über sein Verhalten nachzudenken. Also keine Sorge....._


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Betroffene hat über's Wochenende Pause um nochmal über sein Verhalten nachzudenken. Also keine Sorge.....



_Gut weil bei dem Typen bekomme ich echt ne Kriese 

Hab auch keinen bock mehr mit dem zu reden oder mich im selben raum/Thread aufzuhalten wie der_


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Ganz Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube das Lied hatten wa schonmal :O. In Ordnung, aber auf Dauer ist es nix. Erinnert mich an You Are A Pirate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
6/10.

Shit Uploader...


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

das ist doch mal nett 7/10






jonne von korpiklaani macht den teil von 0:17-0:26 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hast wohl wieder neue Lieblingsband, waa? 8/10



Ochja, was heißt "neue"?^^ Ich bin halt zur Zeit in Heaven Shall Burn verknallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10

@Lachmann: 8/10


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na das passt doch jetzt...


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

13/10  ... einfach nur geil das Lied ^^

ith: Der Remix davon ist einfach nur geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ich mag KIZ jetzt nicht sooo arg 5/10.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5252721/Rage_A...Machine_Freedom
Muss leider Myvideo nehmen. Zack de la Rocha hat die most epic Screamdurchdreher ever...


----------



## El Homer (19. Dezember 2009)

joooooooooooooooooo  6/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Dezember 2009)

sorry aber für mich hört sich sowas wie durchgehendes erbrechen an...
5/10 für die musik an sich


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

Naja, en bissl arg speziell. Erinnert mich an Schottland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 6/10
I <3 die Dark Songs von Disturbed. Und die anderen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Lasst sich ganz gut anhohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10

Und wieder was von Sonata Arctica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nawato (19. Dezember 2009)

8/10 Nice


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

9/10


heh das Video erinnert mich an die scheoenen stunden als ich Vampire Hunter D geguckt habe...

*Memo an mich: Es mir nochmal anschauen*


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Vampire Hunter D is b cooler Anime und der Song is n Absoluter Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10



Vampire Hunter D und Sonata Arctica!! <3_


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

> Vampire Hunter D und Viking, Thrash, Melodic und Melodic Death, Epic Power und Power, Fun und Symphonic Metal ! <3


fix`d


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

ehm...wow...toll  9/10


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Hab ich ne moglichkeit dich zu Power Metal zu bekehren ??_


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

Scheiße kommt doch die Inqusition?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder rettet mich dieser Klassiker hier, den ich sogar noch auf Vinyl besitze^^


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Lasst sich richtig gut anhohren mir kommt die stimme alerdings etwas bekannt vor 

10/10_


----------



## El Homer (19. Dezember 2009)

ich kann die ärtzte nicht ab....und ich versterh auch nicht wie man ein so fanatischer fan sein kann 
die texte sind gut...aber das gesamt konzept.....mag ich nicht

6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

10³/10


----------



## Malt (20. Dezember 2009)

9/10 super song , low quali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber trotzdem geil anzuhören .



luv this stuff ....


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

nicht so meins Oo
4/10


----------



## El Homer (20. Dezember 2009)

9/10


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Der Song is n Klassiker 

Mag solche Musik mitlerweile zwra nich mehr aber trotzdem 

10/10_


----------



## El Homer (20. Dezember 2009)

Song ist gut, Sänger ist gut nur ist das "zu viel" Power metal für mich

trotzdem
9/10


----------



## Tade (20. Dezember 2009)

Ohja gefällt mir 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal was anderes...aber einfach genial!


----------



## Malt (20. Dezember 2009)

7/10 n bissl langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

10/10
finntroll <3


----------



## El Homer (20. Dezember 2009)

das merkwürdigste Genre...pirate metal 
aber ich mags...
in 8 Tagen swashbuckle live 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10



muhaha kann den song bis aufs solo nachspielen
für einen beginner denk ich gut ^^


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Black Sabbath Die Könige des Metals

10/10_


----------



## Nawato (20. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Black Sabbath Die Könige des Metals



Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , nagut aber es an die Götter kommen sie nicht ran xD auch wenn sie auch endgeil sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (20. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


es ist die erste metal Band, das ist dir klar oder xD ?


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Dezember 2009)

6/10 - Eines der Ärztelieder, die mir nicht so sehr gefallen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Dezember 2009)

Dropkick Murphys *.*
ein gleichgesinnter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Nawato (20. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> es ist die erste metal Band, das ist dir klar oder xD ?


Jo aber es sind für mich nicht DIE Könige ^^ es sind welche DER Könige (Plural 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) OK sie waren die ersten, aber DIE Könige sind sie deswegen nicht, ok sie gehören zu den Metal Gods aber da gehören auch noch ein par andere rein^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_o.O 

Den Song hab ich immer gesucht der wierd immer beim Nitro Circus Intro gespielt <3

10/10

_


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O
> 
> Den Song hab ich immer gesucht der wierd immer beim Nitro Circus Intro gespielt <3
> 
> ...


8/10


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2009)

5/10


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Wolfmother kenne ich 

10/10



N anderen Song eingesetzt 

Exo-Politics hat n geilen Rythmus _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Dezember 2009)

Relativ gut. Aber halt net soo mein Fall 6/10

Mal was ganz anderes XD. Ich finds genial.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

-1/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Dezember 2009)

ich HASSE Judas Priest 0/10
btw. einbetten deaktiviert


----------



## El Homer (21. Dezember 2009)

10/10
Edit ging eig an lachman
dir geb ich ne 6 ^^


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_8/10 zu viel Gitarre 




Ich hohre nicht auf eh ihr alle Muse Fan´s Seit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## El Homer (21. Dezember 2009)

das wird nie passieren =D

die musik benutz ich höchstens um meine Freundin rum zu kriegen xD


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Mit dem Song geht es sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnulzenbalade trift auf Muse Muse rockt Schnulzenbalade ^^

_


----------



## El Homer (21. Dezember 2009)

KNIET NIEDER !!!



achja 8/10 aus den genannten gründen ^^


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_mm....9/10

Nicht schlecht

Hier der ULtimative Christmas Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## EspCap (21. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Video ist nicht in ihrem Land verfügbar... wieso eigentlich? Naja, ich hab ein anderes gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geiles Lied und Yankovic ist sowieso eine 10/10 ^^


Irgendwie bin ich zurzeit wieder mehr auf dem Elektro/Trance/Dance Trip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2009)

Das Lied passt zu mir, wenn ich in der Disco genug Wodka-Energie getankt habe. XD
7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

bin nich so der hammerfall fan :O
aber das lied ist ok 7/10



ein klassiker ^^


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 was habt ihr nur mit mier gemacht 

_


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (21. Dezember 2009)

4/10

Mal wieder Zeit für was mit Anspruch, ist ja grauenhaft, was hier wieder los war.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Dezember 2009)

huä viel zu langsam und auch noch unnötig in die länge gezogen
soll heissen garnich mein fall 1/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (21. Dezember 2009)

Nich so das wahre, gibt besseres von denen 6/10


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Dezember 2009)

7/10, geht ab, aber kann ich mir nicht ewig geben, ich kenn den Song allerdings und mag ihn generell auch :>.
Wie kann man Isis nur 1/10 geben, tzeh, die heben den Anspruch hier allerdings wirklich gewaltig.



Hab bock auf Hc bekommen.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (21. Dezember 2009)

8/10


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_0/10

Musste wohl Klar sein :/



Den Song Text konnte man auch prima zu Unmetalbar umwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

2/10


----------



## EspCap (22. Dezember 2009)

Ganz ok, aber nicht so sehr mein Fall... 5/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

Wie konntest du dem Lied nur 5/10 geben? Der Text ist voll von Gewalt, so etwas hören nur geistig zurückgebliebene, frauenverachtende Gangster! 0/10 nichts anders hätte so ein Müll verdient, auf den Index, nein, ganz verbieten.

4/10


----------



## EspCap (22. Dezember 2009)

Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich nicht sonderlich auf den Text geachtet, der Beat war aber ganz ok. Daher die 5.


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2009)

1:11 Minuten Intro, ich wär fast eingeschlafen o_O
Naja das Lied ist nett, mir ein Bisschen zu schläfrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich geb ihm 4/10

MUAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAA hier mal was, das Euch besonders freuen wird ^^ (oder auch nicht). Hab ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gehört, drum muss das jetzt mal hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2009)

ich hasse es...^^
0/10


----------



## Noxiel (22. Dezember 2009)

2/10

Zu laut, zu unartikuliert oder ganz einfach zuviel Lärm. *shiver*


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (22. Dezember 2009)

7/10
Früher fand ich das Lied mal richtig gut, doch da man es sooft im Radio hört ist es langsam auch abgedroschen.


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Nicht ganz so mein Geschmack 

3/10



edit:@Noxiel Neuer Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Alter wahr besser ^^_


----------



## El Homer (22. Dezember 2009)

edit -.- Rexo bekommt ne 9

wird mal wieder zeit für musik


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (22. Dezember 2009)

Yehaa Lamb of God \m/ 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (22. Dezember 2009)

kannte ich noch nicht, gefällt mir aber ganz gut 7/10



WACKÖÖÖÖÖN!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

10/10


----------



## SicVenom (22. Dezember 2009)

das war...geil! 10/10


----------



## El Homer (22. Dezember 2009)

11/10

ich präsentiere Funeral Doom Metal !! 
most evil sound ;D


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> 7/10


mags nicht 2/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

4/10


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_also die ersten Sekunden des songs stimmen sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich unterdrucke meinen Brechreiz

0/10

_


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _also die ersten Sekunden des songs stimmen sogar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


9/10 es fehlt das gewisse etwas


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Van Canto mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur der Text kommt mir von Nightwish bekannt vor kanne das n Nightwish cover sein ??

10/10

_


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

10/10

ja es ist gecovert^^
Das ist so geil wie sie das alles singen Dildidilidilidilidili^^ dumudum ramtamtam dudmumdamtam


----------



## Beowulf321 (22. Dezember 2009)

net meins 4/10



das perfekte lied für die weihnachtliche stimmung^^


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_em...ok...was zum Teufel

2/10



Power Metal4ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

fetzt ;D
9/10

zwischenposter :/
@ rexo
7/10


ich hab die ja bis vor kurzem als band nicht ernst genommen aber ich hab mir das album mal komplett reingezogen und es ist verdammt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Wen Lachmann ALestrom mag besteht ne geringe channce ihn zu Power-Metal zu bekehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10



So ein Geiler Song aber das Vidoe sieht aus wie die ersten versuche mit Windows Movie maker _


----------



## El Homer (22. Dezember 2009)

quatsch da !
nix Powermetal
das einzige was ich für Lachmann aktzepiere ist Dragonforce ^^
ist zwar Powermetal pur...aber ich möcht die Hände des Gitarristen !!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> quatsch da !
> nix Powermetal
> das einzige was ich für Lachmann aktzepiere ist Dragonforce ^^
> ist zwar Powermetal pur...aber ich möcht die Hände des Gitarristen !!



und alestorm :O
ich mag piraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der gitarrist ist wirklich verdammt gut Oo


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Ich gebe dir Hoffnung nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## El Homer (22. Dezember 2009)

sry für off-topic..
aber der typ hat keine Knochen in den Fingern ^^ !


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Boa Herman Li´s und Matthew Bellamy´s Gitarren skill zusammen wahre der Uber burner _


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

ich bewert mal El Homer`s

9/10




ich weiss, die Vidoes von Rhapsody sind so scheisse, aber ich liebe ihre kranke Texte und Musik^^


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wahr auch von Rhapsody of fire meins_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

mhh.... 5/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (22. Dezember 2009)

ich mag die net sonderlich 5/10


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_@Lachmann

Echt geiler Song 

10/10

mm Zwischen Poster

10/10 Korpiklaani 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boa man ich finde gerade Mega Geiler Power Metal Tracks wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Nawato (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Echt geiler Song
> 
> 10/10
> 
> ...


Tust du das alles um Lachmann zu bekehren ... das schafst du nie!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ach ja Stratovarius ist geil, die hab ich dir ja gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

@ Beowulf321   Ketzer! D. Apokalyptischen Reiter 4 ever <3
@ Rexo 9/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (22. Dezember 2009)

kein vid vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: zu spät^^
edit2: 10/10 an dragon1


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Tust du das alles um Lachmann zu bekehren ... das schafst du nie!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Ich gebe die Hoffnung nie auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja die hats du mier gezeigt und ich liebe sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

kanne es sein das wier hier gerade alle aneinander vorbei posten_


----------



## Beowulf321 (22. Dezember 2009)

muss wohl so sein^^


----------



## El Homer (22. Dezember 2009)

9/10

so jetzt hört euch mal das Lied an ^^ der Anfang macht so LAUNE xD


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

6/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Nunja, hat was beruhigendes. Aber mein Fall ist es jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber da es eigentlich sehr gut gespielt ist 7/10

Seether 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Ganz gut
Bei der Stimme vom Sänger muss ich an Chad Kroeger denken ^^

10/10

_


----------



## Davatar (23. Dezember 2009)

Gefällt mir nicht: 1/10


----------



## EspCap (23. Dezember 2009)

> Dieses Video enthält Content von Sony Music Entertainment. Es ist in deinem Land nicht mehr verfügbar.


Langsam nervt das... ich hab ein anderes Vid gefunden, das war allerdings live. Ganz ok, aber nichts was ich mir nochmal anhören würde, höchstens in einem spanischen Restaurant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/10

Mal wieder ein bisschen Handsup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Dezember 2009)

och ne ... -10/10




neue eluveitie single
yay


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_10/10

Ich weis nicht wiso aber es gefahlt mier o.O

_


----------



## EspCap (23. Dezember 2009)

Sonata Arctica <3 Geiles Lied, 10/10

Um nicht komplett ins Technogenre abzudriften mal wieder was anderes aus meiner Playlist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (23. Dezember 2009)

11/10
!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (23. Dezember 2009)

oookay...WTF? 0/10

freu mich schon auf meinen ferienmet


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Dezember 2009)

MEET MEEET 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## El Homer (23. Dezember 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> oookay...WTF? 0/10
> 
> freu mich schon auf meinen ferienmet


schreit dein Ava dort "Richard" xD ? so heiße ich ^^


----------



## SicVenom (23. Dezember 2009)

ja tut er^^ er heißt auch richard


----------



## El Homer (23. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann bekommt ne 10



Augen schließen...und auf sich wirken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND WEHE MICH BEWERTET SON HOPPER....DANN MUSS DIE ACHILLESSEHNE DRAN GLAUBEN !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Dezember 2009)

8/10


----------



## El Homer (24. Dezember 2009)

was ich dort höre gefällt mir sehr gut 
9/10


verdammt...genial


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

GEIL 10/10



Blood for the Bloodgod !


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Dezember 2009)

BLOOD FOR THE BLOODGOD
10/10


----------



## El Homer (25. Dezember 2009)

10/10

Gibt es leider nicht auf youtube
ist die Single vom Gitaristen von Immortal
bitte mal den Song "Under the Dying Sun" anhören...ist der dritte.
http://www.myspace.com/demonaz
und bewerten ^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (26. Dezember 2009)

7/10


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_E NOMINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

E  Nomine is so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10



Der Sänger von E Nomine hat ne extrem Dunkele und Markante stimme find ich_


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Dezember 2009)

Eine ganz feine Sache. Da fehlt mir allerdings noch das gewisse etwas. Deswegen 9,9/10.

In Gedenken an das geniale Geschenk meines Bruders poste ich mal folgendes.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

ich mag dieses punk zeug nicht ... 3/10


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Ensiferum....

Das kanne man nur mit 10/10 Bewerten <3



So n Geiler Musik Track 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tade (26. Dezember 2009)

Hmmja 8/10


Hier das einzige Weihnachtslied das ich mag...gibts ne geniale Version von Metallica, nur leider nicht auf youtube :/


----------



## Beowulf321 (27. Dezember 2009)

hat was 8/10


das lied is sooooo dumm xD


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_Ich hasse den Song Abgrundtief 

0/10



Weezer haben extrem Geile Songs find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Dezember 2009)

9/10
Aber du hast recht, der hier z. B.


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_In deinem Land nicht verfügbar :/

Kenne dne Song aber hab die CD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10_



Ich kanne mich nicht entscheiden :/


_
Werid AL ist ein Gott_


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2009)

Kult! 9/10



Achtung! BLACK METAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

hm hört sich egtl ganz ok/gut an 
7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

tbdm <3 10/10


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_AC/DC kanne man nur mit 10/10 Bewerten <3 _


----------



## SicVenom (28. Dezember 2009)

yab 10/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2009)

klingt geil^^
10/10


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2009)

Edit: 7/10 Pfff Zwischenposter...


----------



## El Homer (28. Dezember 2009)

10/10


ich muss zwischendurch auch mal was anderes hören

heute Darkness over x-Mas WOHO  \m/ ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

geht grad gar nicht, sry :< 5/10


ein freund von mir geht heute auch auf darkness over x-mas ^^
swashbuckle \m/ aber leider auch caliban -.-


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_?/10

In deinem Land nicht verfugbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (28. Dezember 2009)

7/10
Leider gefällt mir dieser Background Chor nicht so besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Da gefällt einem das Lied doch schon viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (29. Dezember 2009)

10/10
Disturbed-Prayer

Kann mir vlt einer sagen wie man Vids hier einbettet^^?


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> 10/10
> Disturbed-Prayer
> 
> Kann mir vlt einer sagen wie man Vids hier einbettet^^?


_
Beispiel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*YJLj4gWqPgw* Dein URL nur den Fetten Bereich einsetzen sonst geht es nicht 
[youtube.]Der Url[./youtube]

Ohne Punkte drin ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deinem Beitrag

8/10 nich der riesen Disturbed Fan

_


----------



## El Homer (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geht grad gar nicht, sry :< 5/10
> 
> 
> ein freund von mir geht heute auch auf darkness over x-mas ^^
> swashbuckle \m/ aber leider auch caliban -.-


MUHAHA Lachmann, es war so GEIL ! Wir sind zu Swashbuckle rengekommen....GEIL GEIL GEIL...jeder Song 1 Moshpit =D
Bin zwar einmal hingefallen...wurd aber sofort aufgehoben^^
Und dann Wall of Death xD !
Meine persönlichen Favouriten an dem Abend...Swashbuckle und Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (29. Dezember 2009)

9/10

Ist mal was anderes, so ganz ohne Gitarre und nur mit den Drums. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber um ehrlich zu sein als die mit ihrem acapella Gesang anfingen musste ich schon ein bisschen lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (29. Dezember 2009)

am 18.2 in Köln ! 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> MUHAHA Lachmann, es war so GEIL ! Wir sind zu Swashbuckle rengekommen....GEIL GEIL GEIL...jeder Song 1 Moshpit =D
> Bin zwar einmal hingefallen...wurd aber sofort aufgehoben^^
> Und dann Wall of Death xD !
> Meine persönlichen Favouriten an dem Abend...Swashbuckle und Heaven Shall Burn



wie geil!!!! xDDD
haben sie we sunk your battleship gespielt? =O


@ topic
10/10
lamb of god \m/

EDIT:
zwischenposter :<
10/10
CRUISE SHIP TERROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2009)

Death Metal ist nicht 100% mein Typ, aber da es deutlich schechteres gibt 6/10.


----------



## El Homer (30. Dezember 2009)

10/10
sonst hätte ich kein Slayer t-shirt



das intro kann ich schon nachspielen ^^


----------



## Bader1 (30. Dezember 2009)

9/10
Stinkhole-Raining Brown

Bin wohl zu dumm nen Vid einzubetten oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kriegs ned hin....


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

wtf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10

also da geht ganz einfach! du siehst doch rechts neben dem video eine leiste wo einbetten drüber steht, oder? das was da drin steht kopierst du und setzt das dann in
[.youtube]hier das einbetten zeug einfügen[./youtube]
natürlich ohne die punkten nach dem [


----------



## El Homer (30. Dezember 2009)

Leute, heute um 0:00 werde ich 18 !!!! 

Waaagh

10/10
kenn ich gar nicht


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (30. Dezember 2009)

10/10
Fake Messiah ist aber trotzdem das geilste Lied von dem Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Naja CoD4 hmm...gab leider sonst nur Cover Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Leute, heute um 0:00 werde ich 18 !!!!



wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


silvester geburtstag haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




klingt ganz nett 7-8/10


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

_Alestrom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10_


----------



## Allystix (30. Dezember 2009)

3/10 spricht mich net so an ich stehe mehr auf hip hop, das zeigt folgendes beispiel:



Das beweist auch das Horde besser ist^^

Mfg Allystix


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

argh... ne, geht gar nicht 1/10


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

Allystix schrieb:


> 3/10 spricht mich net so an ich stehe mehr auf hip hop


_
Wilkommen auf Buffed :/ das is der größ Teil Metal und parr Technomanias 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit gehohrst du zur na Minderheit von hip-Hop hohrern auf buffed_


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2009)

Awesome 10/10


----------



## Allystix (30. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> argh... ne, geht gar nicht 1/10



Verschiedener Musikgeschmack oder willst du es nicht wahr haben das Horde besser ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja Hip Hop FTW und Naruto (Anime) auch FTW dazu gibts übrigens von einem Machinimasong-macher auch einen song:




like like like like like like from Naruto^^

Und für alle Jäger-Fans:



It's fun to be a Hunter...

So schönen Abend wünsch ich

mfg Allystix


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

_
@Arosk
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_






_Edit:@Allystix _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

Allystix schrieb:


> Verschiedener Musikgeschmack oder willst du es nicht wahr haben das Horde besser ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



horde ist cewl <:
aber hip-hop stinkt, bis auf ein paar kleine ausnahmen


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2009)

8/10 Rammstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (31. Dezember 2009)

10/10 denn : 
Ich hab jetzt ein ohrwurm^^

das wäre meins ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Dezember 2009)

Naja, der Song is relativ gut aber net überragend. Hab den auch shcon sehr oft gehört. 6/10

Mal was für Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

du bist zu nett alko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (31. Dezember 2009)

8/10

@heiduei: Es gibt wirklich Leute, die ETC mögen? Oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (31. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Wilkommen auf Buffed :/ das is der größ Teil Metal und parr Technomanias
> 
> 
> ...



gehör ich mit punk-rock auch zur minderheit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hör ich lieber als heavy metal,ich mag aber beides ^^

@Ilostat: 8/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> gehör ich mit punk-rock auch zur minderheit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja tust du aber in mir hast du einen mitstreiter gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btt. das hört sich ja richtig geil an!!! 11/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

is mir zu langweilig ... sry :x 2/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

mag priate metal nicht sooo 6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mag priate metal nicht sooo 6/10



das war death/thrash :<
pirate metal gibts gar nicht :< :< :<


@ topic
ganz ok ... auch wenn ich bleach nicht mag
6-7/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pirate metal gibts gar nicht :< :< :<


doooch


> Alestorm ist eine schottische Power-Metalband aus Perth. Sie selbst bezeichnet ihren Stil als „True Scottish Pirate Metal“.




Btt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> doooch



die jungs sind power/folk ... pirate metal gibts aus dem grund schon nicht weil jede band die über piraten texte hat und dieses piraten image hat andere musik macht (auf jedenfall die bekannten pirate bands)
alestorm power/folk
swashbuckle death/thrash
running wild heavy/speed
also :<
pirate metal gibts nicht! alestorm bezeichnet sich zwar als pirate metal aber das genre pirate metal hat keine wirklichen merkmale da jede band das anders macht!
so
BTT!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

hm definitiv nicht schlecht, aber es gibt bessere lieder von alestorm^^

7.5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

mein lieblingslied von equilibrium <3
10/10


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (31. Dezember 2009)

10/10
Eines meiner Lieblingslieder von Alestorm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die jungs sind power/folk ... pirate metal gibts aus dem grund schon nicht weil jede band die über piraten texte hat und dieses piraten image hat andere musik macht (auf jedenfall die bekannten pirate bands)
> alestorm power/folk
> swashbuckle death/thrash
> running wild heavy/speed
> ...


Da hat der Pabba n Machtwort gesprochen =D

8/10 hab das neue Album
das Lied gefällt mir nicht soooo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Mir zu viel zu langsam. 3/10

Das Instrumental so ab 1:54 bis 2:18 ist einfach epic (kommt gegen Schluss iwann nochmal).


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

8.5/10




<3 den song


----------



## El Homer (1. Januar 2010)

9/10
Video = 0/10 ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Black Metal is nüch meins :/. 2/10


----------



## El Homer (1. Januar 2010)

ich glaube nicht das du dir das Video mindestens 30sek angeschaut hast....


----------



## soesebaer (1. Januar 2010)

doch find ich nicht schlecht 7/10





Danke für die erklärung


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

[.youtube]alles nach dem = in der Url rein[/youtube.] ohne die Punkte
Mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich finds toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 8/10


----------



## Raheema (2. Januar 2010)

9/10 

geiler song!







die beiden sind geil =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

eluveitie kriegt 10/10


----------



## Raheema (2. Januar 2010)

nur das Intro gehört und gleich 

10/10 

einfach ne geile band 


fand früher metal nicht so gut aber meine freunde habe mich damit rein gezogen ^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (2. Januar 2010)

3/10


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2010)

naaaaaaaa  

wech damit 0/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

klingt ganz ok ... mhh, aber nicht 100% meins
7-8/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Hat irgendwie was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 7/10

Ich glaube des wäre sogar was für Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2010)

hmm...ganz ok 8/10


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Gibt eigentlich gute Lieder von Prodigy, das gefällt mir garnicht 3/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

nachdem du den song jetzt in 20 verschiedenen threads gepostet hast hab ichs mir auch mal angehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trifft zwar nicht meinen geschmack kann man sich aber gut anhören 8/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Das Intro haut rein :O. Der Rest ist so durchschnittlich für mich aber 7/10 ist es schon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqUHhmFSNqY
Ich bette es extra net ein XD.


----------



## Tade (3. Januar 2010)

Knaller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


Schlager können so schön pervers sein...zieht euch mal den Text rein xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

omfg Oo
-/10
das kann man nicht bewerten xD




wintersun hat so geile lieder


----------



## 2boon4you (3. Januar 2010)

10/10


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

hört sich gut an 8/10


11 Minuten SONG


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

ich kenn das lied Oo aber das is doch keine 11 minuten lang :O
10/10


----------



## 2boon4you (3. Januar 2010)

*Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarg!!*
10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

VAAAAAAAAAAAARG!!!
bald kommt neues album raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Ich steh ja persönlich net so auf die mythische Art :O. Is aber oke. 6/10.


----------



## Thoor (3. Januar 2010)

Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder o.O 0/10 wtf obwohl ne 2/10 wegen dem Hawaifeeling xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Mhh. Wieder das "irische" Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Instrumental ganz nett, is was anderes. Ich finde es relativ gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 7,5/10

Dieses Lied braucht keine Verarsche...
Schaut euch nicht das Ende an... sonst sterbt ihr :O.


----------



## Thoor (3. Januar 2010)

Das ist englisch / helvetisch -.- 

Das ist ne Schweizer Band...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das ist englisch / helvetisch -.-
> 
> Das ist ne Schweizer Band...



Egal, für mich klingts irisch XD.


----------



## Thoor (3. Januar 2010)

._.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

alko Oo
wtf?
0/10

EDIT:
böser thoor :<
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Januar 2010)

ICH HASSE DIESEN KACKSPINNER... Narf ... der ist einfach widerlich und die Musik ist kein Stück besser! 0/10 (@Alexander Marcus diese schwule Kackmadratze)



Man achte auch auf den Text. Wer zu faul zum suchen ist:



> Rape of the soul
> Feel mighty now?
> For two hours she was your possession
> Your object of desire
> ...



Edit: Lachmann du Brausebär!
Edit2: Und Thoor ist auchnoch dazwischen, geht Kacken!^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Naja, is mir zu "hart" und growllastig. 5/10.


Bloodletting schrieb:


> ICH HASSE DIESEN KACKSPINNER... Narf ... der ist einfach widerlich und die Musik ist kein Stück besser! 0/10 (@Alexander Marcus diese schwule Kackmadratze)
> Man achte auch auf den Text. Wer zu faul zum suchen ist:
> Edit: Lachmann du Brausebär!


Ich dachte, du meisnt mich XD. Ja, der ist ein Idiot...

Mal wieder was Gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bissl Melancholisch aber toll^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

mir zu ruhig :x
3/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Anfang bissl arg Strange, und manche Teile etwas "shit". Wie so in nem Mario Game :O. Aber haut rein 4/10.

Wird Lachmann sicher zu Hip Hop lastig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

RATM is sooo geil! 10/10



mal ein bisschen Hardcore Punk


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

hört sich gut an 9/10


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

7/10

Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

8/10



Hardstyle \o/


----------



## Skatero (3. Januar 2010)

1/10 Mag ich nicht


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

10/10


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Januar 2010)

Annehmbar^^ 6/10


----------



## El Homer (3. Januar 2010)

Die Band meines cousins nennt sich fast genauso hrhr ( http://www.myspace.com/nuaura )

ganz klar 10/10

mal ein bisschen Heavy Metal



\m/ -.- \m/   heute beim Auto fahren gehört hrhr


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2010)

Nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie klingt das Lied mehr nach Rock als Metal. 8,5/10


Es gibt einfach nichts geileres als Pirate Metal <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

10/10
!


----------



## Rexo (4. Januar 2010)

_10/10 Ensiferum <3



Schnulzen Balade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von Muse Gepimpt ^^
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

mhh... ne, sry, nicht so meins :x 4/10


----------



## El Homer (4. Januar 2010)

hm eigentlich ganz gut....nur diese melodische ....was weiß ich was es ist...
gefällt mir nicht 
8/10



HRHR


----------



## Beowulf321 (5. Januar 2010)

8/10^^


die band is einfach genial


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

die sind ja mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## El Homer (5. Januar 2010)

10/10





kann mich net entscheiden ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

@demonaz
wow... selten so ein geiles lied gehört ... echt, das lied ist verdammt geil
99³/10


----------



## El Homer (5. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> @demonaz
> wow... selten so ein geiles lied gehört ... echt, das lied ist verdammt geil
> 99³/10


Er ist der Songwriter von Immortal, Abbath macht die Riffs...
früher war er auch Gitarrist in der Band kann wengen einer Sehenscheidenentzündung nicht mehr spielen.
Er ist dennoch in der band ^^
Seine Texte sind wirklich genial !

Edit: Har Har am 16.1 ist Tankard im x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> @demonaz
> wow... selten so ein geiles lied gehört ... echt, das lied ist verdammt geil
> 99³/10





dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

1/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

3/10


----------



## Arosk (6. Januar 2010)

nicht schlecht 7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

sehr nett 8,5/10




man muss sich mal das puplikum reinziehen, das ist schon verdammt krass


----------



## Arosk (6. Januar 2010)

BLIND GUARDIAN 10/10 !


----------



## Tade (7. Januar 2010)

8/10 mag andere songs lieber


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2010)

irgendwie wills nicht so richtig gut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10



I'll watch you die again!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

10/10
slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayer!


----------



## 2boon4you (7. Januar 2010)

10/10


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2010)

hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2010)

Hast du's ganz angehört? Den Lyrics? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Januar 2010)

*gähn*
Nichts gegen BFMV ... aber die sind längst ausgelutscht. -.-

4/10


----------



## copap (7. Januar 2010)

0/10 weil rock/metal-hasser :/ sorry^^

[URL="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2F%26amp%3Bquot%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DDbBcske2z-I%26amp%3Bquot%3B"]Flinke Namen - Wolken
[/URL]


----------



## El Homer (7. Januar 2010)

hm ja
...
9/10



4te min.  !! \m/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Januar 2010)

ich werd sowas wohl nie gut finden können 3/10


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (7. Januar 2010)

BR!

10/10


----------



## El Homer (8. Januar 2010)

aha
7/10

sehr geil !


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

this is nice ... 9/10



Schwarz die Nacht, die mich umgibt,
Die heulend an die Felsen bricht.
Sieh, wie ich dem Sturme trotz,
Werd Zeuge meiner Kraft!

Wo die andren niederknien,
Staub, Verachtung sich verdienen,
Stehe ich, komm sei mein Zeug:
Blutend, aber ungebeugt!

Nie werden sie mich brechen,
Niemals meinen Geist bestechen!
Nie werd ich mich verneigen,
Niemals ihnen Demut zeigen!
Nie sollen sie mich ergreifen,
Niemals meine Feste schleifen!
Sieh ich bin, komm sei mein Zeug',
Blutend, aber ungebeugt!

Viel gefochten, viel erlitten,
Jeden Atemzug erstritten.
Hart umkämpft, die Feste mein,
Die Kreise meiner Macht.

Alt, so steh'n die schwarzen Zinnen,
Trotzen aller Zeiten Wirren.
So auch ich, komm sei mein Zeug':
Blutend, aber ungebeugt!

Nie werden sie mich brechen,
Niemals meinen Geist bestechen!
Nie werd ich mich verneigen,
Niemals ihnen Demut zeigen!
Nie sollen sie mich ergreifen,
Niemals meine Feste schleifen!
Sieh ich bin, komm sei mein Zeug':
Blutend, aber ungebeugt!

Ich bin unbesiegt!
Ich bin unbesiegt!

Ich fürcht nicht glühend Eisen,
Noch fürcht ich Pein.
Ich bin mein eigen Heiland,
Werds immer sein.
Und wenn ich dir auch blutend zu Füßen lieg,
Weißt du genau: Ich bleibe unbesiegt!

Alles, was ich mir erstritten ...
meine Banner, himmelhoch ...
Auch wenn alle Mauern zittern ...
Bleib ich Herr auf meinem Thron,
Ja, für immer!

Viele sah ich nieder gehn,
Zuviele um je zu verstehen.
Doch habe ich nicht einen Tag auf diesem Pfad bereut.
Soll'n sie auf mich runtersehen,
Es schert mich nicht, ich bleibe stehen!
Auch du, mein Freund, ich bin dein Zeug',
Sei blutend aber ungebeugt!

geile lyrics


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Joar... Ichh find di elyrics geil, aber ich glaub, mit normalen Gesang fäns d ichs besser... Hmmm... 7/10


----------



## El Homer (8. Januar 2010)

Dabei Auto fahren...argh ! 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

El schrieb:


> Dabei Auto fahren...argh ! 10/10



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xDD

@ topic
kenn ich, mag ich
9/10


----------



## El Homer (8. Januar 2010)

Blut im Auge find ich besser ^^ 9/10



verdammte scheiße ich liebe den Bass bei 0:45


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

mal im ernst die musik an sich is total geil gespielt das headbangen geht übel ab aber dieser "gesang"(growlen oder wie mans nennt...tut mir leid aber ich kenn mich da nich so aus, steinigt mich wenns falsch ist) kann mir überhaupt nich zusagen deswegen nur 7/10



und das is der geilste Song den jemals eine Band aufgenommen hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Homer (9. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> mal im ernst die musik an sich is total geil gespielt das headbangen geht übel ab aber dieser "gesang"(growlen oder wie mans nennt...tut mir leid aber ich kenn mich da nich so aus, steinigt mich wenns falsch ist) kann mir überhaupt nich zusagen deswegen nur 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> und das is der geilste Song den jemals eine Band aufgenommen hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


kannst du ruhig sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag den Sänger von Cannibal Corpse auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (9. Januar 2010)

NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10 auf höflichkeit


dieses jahr nach Norwegen fahren und diesen Song hören !

Ps. kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das Bild als Wallpaper finden kann ?


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_In deinem Land nich verfugbar 

?/10



UND ich bin wieder zuruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

7/10 die stimme gefällt mir nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ Homer
4/10 weil mir der style einfach nicht gefällt, bis auf ein bestimmtes lied... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem hör ich es immer wieder irgendwo laufen <.<


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Meinst du Muse ?? oder wie und wie heisst der Song xD 

Rhapsody <3

10/10
_


_Die US Video Version is so grottig find ich _


----------



## Tade (11. Januar 2010)

10/10 love it!!!


passt bei mir mal leider wieder wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2010)

Im Auto bockt das ^^
9/10



kann mir mal jemand sagen ob es mehr dieser ....langen bluesartigen Gitarrensolos(-Lieder) gibt ?
sowas ist echt entspannend


bei 1:15 geht es los


----------



## Dominau (11. Januar 2010)

naaaa 3/10



schöne musik von gruseligen menschen <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

ich kann mich damit irgendwie nicht so recht anfreunden ^^
6-7/10


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Du weist wie sehr ich Eluveitie mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10



Neuer Song von Van Canto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## El Homer (12. Januar 2010)

lol
8/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2010)

5/10

Irgendwie ausgelutscht...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2010)

finds jetz nich so großartig 5/10


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Das Video is iwie Funny ^^

7/10



Sry konnte nicht wieder stehen es is sogar n Fan Vidoe xD ^^_


----------



## El Homer (13. Januar 2010)

what the hell
0/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Instrumentals sind hammer und manchmal finde ich die vocals perfekt passend zur Musik :O.
8/10
Hab Alle Alben (bis aufs erste Album, das hab ich schon) von Ratm bestellt und Karma und Effect und Finding Beauty in negative Spaces von Seether bestellt *freu*


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

El schrieb:


> lamb of god - grace



lieblingslied von lamb of god <3


@ alko
joa, geht schlimmer ^^
6-7/10




hat leider nicht die beste qualität aber das lied ist so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Mir immoment zu ruhig :O. Dass ich des mal sag :O. Ja vocals sind ok. 6/10
Fahren wir härteres Geschütz auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ok, hat bissl mehr Hip Hop Elemente aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

ratm ist geil, da kann man nichts sagen ^^ 8-9/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

In Ordnung, aber da fehlt mir manchmal bissl was nach oben. Ihr wisst schon wie ichs meine :/. 7/10
Deswegen hol ich mir auch alle Cds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich finds gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (14. Januar 2010)

Ist leider nicht so meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wers gut findet, bitte. 
Ich erwarte auch nicht, dass meine Musik jemandem gefällt *zwinker*

Hier mein Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do5-PiJeKmA


Love it


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

muß ich wohl nicht begründen, oder? ^^
0/10


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DBVsWJy5iA[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]irgendwie scheint das einbetten noch nicht so richtig zu funktionieren[/font]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Januar 2010)

ich finds garnich schlecht 7/10

[youtube]GOlp8frMfsk[/youtube]

Edit: ARRRGHH egal
Goldfinger - Here in your Bedroom


----------



## El Homer (14. Januar 2010)

igitt
2/10

[youtube]r2CirZulbHo[/youtube]



ps: ist das nur bei mir so oder hat das Forum einen neuen Skin...
also ich mag ihn üüberhaubt nicht !
wirkt alles so groß und...igitt ^^
Edit ok youtube verlinken geht auch nicht...was ist hier los ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2CirZulbHo


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

neues häßliches foren design :<

@ topic
10/10


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg8coOn7z00[/font]


----------



## Awadalla (14. Januar 2010)

9/10

Geht so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IWaxGRHsqJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (15. Januar 2010)

Naja die Stimme passt meiner Meinung nach nicht so ganz 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Er6tu_RmNF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RrYP2KiQJ-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (15. Januar 2010)

Goil 10/10 (seit langem mal wieder eines mit 10/10 bewertet!)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQRE_DFk6o8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Nich schlecht 10/10_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QT92uOKRZPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SicVenom (15. Januar 2010)

hmm ja ganz ok, aber kann mich damit nicht ganz anfreunden. da ich mich grad total auf heute abend freue geb ich mal 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZUl2dNQyAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GYq5iTIBnvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einmal studio und saw version des songs


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Okee, für mich zuviel rumgeschreie :/. Auch dumm, weil ich grad Seether Album hoch und rutner hör. Da hat so ein Lied bei mir keine Chance...aber es ist annehmbar 6/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF26L40TXzM


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2010)

6/10 zu "soft" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yGywo81G6lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d4zyDRLPB8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

als einer der wenigen nicht metalfans hier

so lala 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (16. Januar 2010)

Hm... wenn ich Portal gespielt hätte wäre das sicher lustiger, so gibts nur eine 3/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vbmBxX5JLjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

Bissl speziell aber okay. 7/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SeB5F3j6B1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Seether <3.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Januar 2010)

Klingt nicht schlecht, erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Mischung aus 3 Doors Down und Godsmack.
7/10

[youtube]6TskCQmilnI[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Ok, da fehlt der Gesangu nd die Instrumentals sagen mir gar nicht zu :X. 2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ju3yWaqAews

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ratm eben!
P.S Man gibt [.media]den vollen Link![./media] ein um einzubetten.


----------



## Arosk (17. Januar 2010)

ratm gefällt mir eigentlich relativ gut 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhuWLSCCcWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

_Nicht so meins hatte nach 3min keinen bock merh ^^

3/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=aN4qQfqqkZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weird Al xD _


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2010)

4/10 wegen dem Clip




[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DDGibUnfGK8[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

_Woher kommt mir das bekannt vor

Weil ich als Kind drauf abgefahren bin ^^

8/10
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wijj427JhnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_So Genial xD Terminator 4 Set ausraster remix ^^_


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (17. Januar 2010)

3/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz8dkorjMGg[/youtube]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Januar 2010)

find ich i-wie langweilig : / 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZudGgnTgZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

10/10.
Sag nicht wieso. Aber der Name sagt mir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPV1fN7e8wM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (19. Januar 2010)

nicht ganz die Musik die mich auf Turen bringt ^^
7/10
[media]N_UGFLT0VMY[/media]
...warum kann ich nicht einbetten !
ich schreibe doch [.media] [./media] ohne den punkt...
ich verabscheue das neue design....macht keinen spaß mehr
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=N_UGFLT0VMY


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Januar 2010)

El schrieb:


> nicht ganz die Musik die mich auf Turen bringt ^^
> 
> [media]N_UGFLT0VMY[/media]
> ...warum kann ich nicht einbetten !
> ...



Du musst jetzt die ganze URL eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2010)

Hört hier keiner elektronische Musik ? Hands Up ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj2e8ChC0W0

EDIT: Bin wohl auch zu dumm, den Youtube Player hier einzubinden.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Januar 2010)

Elektronische Musik...
Gesang minuse 5
Sound minuse 5
Macht summa summarum 0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fMxu_HFSgtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nächstes Lied wird wieder eins vonner andren Band.
Bestes Lied ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## El Homer (19. Januar 2010)

Danke Alko ^^
jaa...dieses Lied xD 
Herford/x ich ..betrunken..und dann HEADBANGEN xD
9/10

und dann kam der orgasmus für mein Ohr !




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QkGVVbU1jwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (19. Januar 2010)

10/10 ohne worte^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k7BoKOscMrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die gitarre in dem lied is einfach nur epic^^


----------



## Winipek (20. Januar 2010)

*hust* ich hab da gar keine Gitarre gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hät ich länger als 1 minuten zuhören müssen?
1/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3VPHeYKLVfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

5/10 nicht mein musik geschmack 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=luvPFzykspw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (20. Januar 2010)

Hmm 6/10 ist okay.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSjMhVNifzs


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

joar geht schu so 7/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bU4LoUfOr1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Januar 2010)

Sehr ähhh speziell :/. Aber 23329478328478432 mal besser als alles von David Guetta zusammen. Lustiger Text^^. also 6/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ksPXrMSihM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ist zwar nur 0.1 mal so gut wie Killing in the Name, d.h es ist sehr, sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sehr ähhh speziell :/. Aber 23329478328478432 mal besser als alles von David Guetta zusammen. Lustiger Text^^. also 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seether...hat der net auch ma was mit der sängerin von evanesence gemacht? Das war mein lieblingslied ne lange zeit lang deswegen 
10/10



Noch eins meiner favo. Lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t9Orgs67dA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Januar 2010)

4/10 nicht so mein ding....


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZXc39hT8t4[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
__0/10 dazu muss ich nix sagen :/





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=luvPFzykspw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich find Unheilig einfach genial <3 

Der Graf hat ne extrme gute sing stimme _​


----------



## Winipek (20. Januar 2010)

Du hast jetzt nicht nochmal das Lied von Mindadar gepostet ... so toll nu auch wieder nicht ^^ 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkGGi_uUaPc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (20. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> *hust* ich hab da gar keine Gitarre gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Taub !? 
kann bei deinem Lied genauso gut sagen das ich keine Gitarre gehört habe...

Edit ^^
mir fällt grade auf das ich bei manchen die Videos gar nicht sehe O.o


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt nicht nochmal das Lied von Mindadar gepostet ... so toll nu auch wieder nicht ^^



_Hö ?? hab das gestern und heute im TV gehohrt :/_


----------



## Mindadar (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hö ?? hab das gestern und heute im TV gehohrt :/_



habs aber davor schu gepostet gehabt ^.^
wurd mit ner schlappen 6/10 abgewürgt ^^
ich mag unheilig aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wenn die schweine nu auf viva un mtv laufen -.-







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPMziLwit1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2010)

letzte instanz 9/10 <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5T3YwZLxb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Geh relativ gut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S7br3d2eV8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2010)

Geht so 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pTXknfRFct8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Hatten wir letztens erstmal.
Is aber nicht schlecht, muss ich sagen! 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1FByUQAMBPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

6/10, wie gesagt ist seether nicht so mein fall





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g4UIC56YmXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_Ein Klassiker <3 

10/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=8ivndOrxQ5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



p.s diese ganzen Twilight Muse Fan Tucken nerven ubelst_


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Ka was daran so besonders ist :O 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVx8PvCeOz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

10000000000000/10 ^^ lol xd rofl

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boEypavY46w[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mkVwA__Fk9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

5/10 weil du sonic so schlecht bewertet hast.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9OgF_7FKgtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (23. Januar 2010)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MuJSC0o_egI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (24. Januar 2010)

Das gefällt mir 
9/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3Bm_cNkt1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


gestern endeckt die Band 
einfach nur geil !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Nunja, recht gut, bloß sind manche Stellen zu lang gezogen. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7QCSTV28L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Arosk (24. Januar 2010)

WIZO IST KULT 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZ8Cu0lHRWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (24. Januar 2010)

eine band unter vielen, die diesen stil fährt. ich finds extrem langweilig, aber wems gefällt... 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sO7VP34n2Ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

ganz nett ... aber auch nicht so das wahre 
6,5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pTXknfRFct8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (24. Januar 2010)

ist nicht so mein fall. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ffdQq4fwAro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_10/10 Nicht schlecht ^^





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=rMewPKcw9fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die UR-Version von Assassin

Kniet nieder vor Muse_


----------



## Arosk (25. Januar 2010)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZbucSufNm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

5/10

[youtube]T1RpB5d7ExA[/youtube]

/E: Hää....Oo....

Naja, dann eben so

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1RpB5d7ExA


----------



## Spawnferkel (25. Januar 2010)

iiiiih, die brüllen ja! also, das ist doch keine musik mehr! da kann ich nix mit anfangen. 2/10

(falls es wer nicht gemerkt haben sollte: ich hab nix gegen screaming, growling etc., aber as i lay dying find ich trotzdem ziemlich mies)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rsi2qTFF1Yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fendrin (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,

nicht so mein Fall... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y883JoFyRv4

Hör ich ziemlich gerne die Band

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

hört sich wirklich gut an 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rq1-4b6N3wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (26. Januar 2010)

*hör ich nicht wirklioch oft aber ne 10 gibt es dafür





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=CQ9mQ8K8lQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2010)

7/10 Ganz in Ordnung





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TmqlsLqAQbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



SCHOCKER!


----------



## Kronxi (26. Januar 2010)

Wow echt netter Song! 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bRd6En458Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Januar 2010)

normalerweise find ichs geil aner ich kann grad nich so auf hc punk abgehn...dafür gehts mir zu schlecht 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xlmE3z2_qy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (27. Januar 2010)

8/10 
Ist gar nicht mal schlecht, auch wenn ich die Musikrichtung weniger höre.
(Achja Zusatzpunkte für den Spruch "Never trust a Hippy". Göttlich :') )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USDlhWJGinI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hab grad bissl Youtube lag, kanns mir net 100 prozentig anhören.
Text spricht mich nicht an, Sound finde ich auch nicht gerade berauschend.
6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHftTDepwDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dieses Lied ist einfach nur erbärmlich XD.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Text spricht mich nicht an, Sound finde ich auch nicht gerade berauschend.
> 6/10



Urväter des Metal. Du hast keinen Geschmack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber jedem das Seine ^^


----------



## Spawnferkel (27. Januar 2010)

zu dem dämlichen zecken-lied muss ich wohl nichts mehs sagen, ist ja klar aus welcher ecke das stammt.




Ilostatfrogger schrieb:


> Urväter des Metal



hm seltsam, ich hab hier nix von black sabbath gesehn.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6rcEshGvyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Marui (28. Januar 2010)

6 von 10 Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Maraui hat ja schon bewertet^^.
Dann mach ich nur Song:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o4x0O8kVLN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (28. Januar 2010)

tut mir leid ich kann bei dir kein Video sehen...habe ich seit dem neuen Design -.-
Edit doch jetzt .... ganz gut 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2d2oSJS8QAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



achja Black Sabbath hab ich hier schon öfters gepostet kein angst ^^ du bist nur noch neu hier xD


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Januar 2010)

hm naja net so ganz meins 4/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WZTFYXyz2bA[/youtube]

allein schon für den stylischen Sänger muss man das Video mögen^^​


----------



## Klunker (28. Januar 2010)

Oo 6/10 

um mal vond er metal schiene wegzukommen :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfulpDh10-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldier206 (29. Januar 2010)

1.5/10 

hier mal was ganz anderes^^
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IyO75jxqUI0[/youtube]

also ich finds zwar bissle witzig aber eig eher grausam^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Januar 2010)

da kommt stimmung auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2nDVHcpmtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2010)

rockt! 10/10
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
geht ab 1:35 erst richtig los 

dank dir, El Homer


----------



## El Homer (30. Januar 2010)

Soladra, du musst den gesamten Link nehemen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Einfach nur GEIL ! hört es euch lange an...was man sowieso machen sollte xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2d2oSJS8QAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Mhm... 5/10 nicht so wirklich was...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OYiMKurgBP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

4/10 nicht ganz mein fall




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NEEN7ixgZrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist etwas neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finds gut und





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hcqFdSjS240

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

ich geb mal für beide 7/10
singen kann er ja auf jeden fall aber ich würde mir zb keine cd kaufen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQ4_6dk3G4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (3. Februar 2010)

hm geht so. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tBMFpdLz7K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (4. Februar 2010)

da bin ich dabei 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFn26ntmSsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Video enthält nackte menschen.....achja blut verschmiert.
Sind jedoch alles Schauspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will ja keinen Streit mit Buffed


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Februar 2010)

find ich i-wie nich so geil : / 6/10

so jetz muss nochmal ein bisschen hardcore punk




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7JgILKQ2nAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldier206 (5. Februar 2010)

3/10 nicht so ganz meins

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UrcGUwEemgI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UrcGUwEemgI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

ich mag in flames nicht so ... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1D8OpQqg40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




hier mal die band vom ex in flames drummer
find ich persönlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (5. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich mag in flames nicht so ... 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brennen sollst du, naja der Sound ist geil aber ich mag den Gesang nicht 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBeQNgJ2x2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (6. Februar 2010)

7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQrsxkW-Yro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (7. Februar 2010)

Ist nicht so mein Ding, aber auch nicht schlecht.....6/10 ^^

Iron Maiden-Run to the hills


----------



## Triatis (7. Februar 2010)

Überhaupt nicht meine Musik deswegen *0/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNAdtkSjSps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (7. Februar 2010)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz witzig.
Aber auch nicht so das was ich jetzt täglich höre.. ich geb mal ne 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LC4sRfj1V2U


----------



## El Homer (7. Februar 2010)

hm gute Band 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JlELMIiJjVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (8. Februar 2010)

hmm...5/10..
gefällt mir nit so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB_Olb-wLxc

Von dem besten album finde ich..Iowa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (8. Februar 2010)

meh. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xccD6qlRAKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (8. Februar 2010)

joaa..ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF2ZjRUqKC8


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Metal \m/. 7/10 Nicht soo mein Fall.
[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=lFG4b2E1kpg[/video]


----------



## Dominau (9. Februar 2010)

DANKE!
Ich hab das lied schon ewig gesucht!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=hy6lq0VKgLg[/video]


----------



## Awadalla (9. Februar 2010)

Nicht meins 0/10 (sorry)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1UrQsH4-I84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haramann (9. Februar 2010)

Bin nicht so der Rammstein Fan (finde die Band ist eh sehr speziell)
Tut mir Leid
Trotzdem 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRehmX3zlwE[/youtube]
Gut zum Abschalten und Entspannen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Februar 2010)

_Sehr Ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DcfXVL0mh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haramann (9. Februar 2010)

Haha das is iwi lustig 9/10.
Erinnert mich an die Zeit als ich noch kleiner war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soo 6 keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da hab ich dass auch manchmal gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLESpHrtvxs[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2010)

_White Strips sind epic ^^

Auch wne ich finde das 7 Nation Army die Mainstream gemacht hat
10/10
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=seNrC4_5Xxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Februar 2010)

Finds relativ gut, aber mir fehlen da Ausreißer, ihr wisst sicher wie ich das mein. 5/10
[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=OYLTzFa36-k[/video]


----------



## Haramann (10. Februar 2010)

gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xxxbl1YTtc[/youtube]
nur auf musik achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Februar 2010)

Klingt irgendwie gut die Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Nich gerade mein Lieblingslied aber 9/10 auf jeden.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihqgIgu0zEY


----------



## El Homer (10. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte diese "klischeehafte American Pie Rock/Metal stimme" noch nie ^^
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RikIFgo32M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


es lebe der fun Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es lebe JBO !!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Februar 2010)

El schrieb:


> Ich möchte diese "klischeehafte American Pie Rock/Metal stimme" noch nie ^^
> 4/10
> es lebe der fun Metal
> 
> ...



Das ist Post Grunge!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## El Homer (10. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das ist Post Grunge!!!!!!!!!!111111



xD ja Grund genuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin eher von der alten Sorte geprägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iVonsORMu-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Höre aber auch gerne Thrash/Black/Heavy oder Death Metal (außer zB Caliban!)
dieser Kaugummi Metal mit dieser Stimmer gefällt mir nicht ^^
heißt nicht das dass Lied schlecht ist

Edit... wenn Grunge, dann doch bitte 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=quZ5rE8ujcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2010)

_J.B.O Kanne man nur mit 10/10 Bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Vsapab5LwcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das geht ab !!!!!_


----------



## El Homer (10. Februar 2010)

och...joa 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3Bm_cNkt1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Februar 2010)

sehr nice 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AzhoURAKoMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Februar 2010)

Also die Stimme ism al echt viel zu tief und es gibt praktisch nur ganz tiefes Gebrummel. 2/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8gkcXwbHpA


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2010)

_Foo Fighters <3

10/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=zdX-RX5IHAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tenacious D Cameo ^^_


----------



## Haramann (10. Februar 2010)

des lied kenn ich ich finds geil 9/10
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPQR-OsH0RQ[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (11. Februar 2010)

kult 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yuD6Oa32cNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (11. Februar 2010)

_mmm...7/10 weis nicht so richtig wie ich das beschreiben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=tbPA58xJI24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gitarren Sadismus <3_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Februar 2010)

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TADzyF60Cqw[/video]
Für Bewertung nehm ich mir kurz Zeit Moment^^.
Also, bei Muse fehlt mir eben ein Refrain ein guter, der mal bissl fetziger ist. Das is meine subjektive Meinung, aber ich würden ie sagen Muse ist schlecht. 5/10


----------



## EspCap (11. Februar 2010)

Das Lied leidet furchtbar unter der schlechten Youtube-Quali : /  
8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vr8mUsURLVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Kommt extrem nice mit nem guten Subwoofer :>


----------



## Soldier206 (11. Februar 2010)

0/10 iiiiihhh techno^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mPbo5GZEl_w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mPbo5GZEl_w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Februar 2010)

0/10
i hate suicide silence!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eqfbhy8JCe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (11. Februar 2010)

7/10

irgendwie kam mir das grad in den sinn... naja ist halt kult





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p25DfTCuFw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (11. Februar 2010)

_Nich schlecht is mir aber zu ruhig

6/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=aluTSObRD5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



1.20 wird es richtig geil 
_


----------



## Arosk (11. Februar 2010)

Gefällt mir nicht. Auch wenn ich auf 1:20 vorspule :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tpl6ncyxLGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich post grad nur Musik die schon Jahre bei mir aufm PC hinwelken ^^


----------



## Rexo (11. Februar 2010)

_3 Doors Down kenne ich von Guitar Hero

10/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Johnny Cash <3

R.I.P _


----------



## El Homer (11. Februar 2010)

11/10 danke für die Gänsehaut ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iULtBG64688

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (11. Februar 2010)

yeah 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jfN0EcOREug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (11. Februar 2010)

Naja... sehr naja. 2,5/10



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]0/10 iiiiihhh techno^^[/font]



Ich bin gerade einfach wieder mal in ner Technophase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4hDdfJGXfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Ein Klassiker, aber auch ein echt guter Remix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
Laut hören ist Pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (13. Februar 2010)

Also ne normale Rock version des Liedes hätte ich geil gefunden...dafür gibt es -10 wie kann man sowas nur so verunstalten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8HewIRkmkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (13. Februar 2010)

_Blablabla nicht verfugbar -.-

?/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=v7c187E5BxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BURN THE WITCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Februar 2010)

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=d-3U5RwqY88[/video]
Länderbeschränkung, und ich kanns au net mit Übersetzer hören :/.


----------



## Rexo (13. Februar 2010)

_10/10

Foo Fighters <3





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=HeIqEdlrhvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Song is so epic ^^_


----------



## Gimli2010  (13. Februar 2010)

find ich cool 4/5, aber hey hier meins! rofl^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=smWFtYuMCV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (14. Februar 2010)

0/10
wären wir in einem "bewerte die Serie" Thread...dann nicht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VrP9Zx6VA0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Februar 2010)

Vocals bestehen nur aus Growls, instrumentals sind ok, aber nich überragend. 4/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRO4eVPHCTk
Eine Band, für einige fetzige Sachen (Pretender), aber überwiegend für ruhigere, entspannende Lieder.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (14. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Schurcore (14. Februar 2010)

0/10 hörst du das wirklich??






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akruzLpEJlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (14. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Februar 2010)

TAKTLOSS IS BACK!!!! BRINGT EUCH IN SICHERHEIT!
0/10, mal im ernst: Sau schlechter Text, 0815 Stimme und "Instrumentals" sind megakake.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efNivXOP-g8


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (14. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Februar 2010)

Ich kenne das: Jede schlechte Kritik wird sofort abgewiesen, jede gute mti viel niedrigerem Niveau wird strahlend akzeptiert. Außerdem würde ich mir mal die Spielregeln für dieses Spiel durchlesen: NUR MIT BEGRÜNDUNG EINE BEWERTUNG ABGEBEN!


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (14. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]TAKTLOSS IS BACK!!!! BRINGT EUCH IN SICHERHEIT!
> [/font]


Das hab ich mir schon beim Name gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Lied : Naja, mittelmäßiger Beat und nicht gerad einfallsreicher oder niveauvoller Text (da wird mich wieder jemand flamen...) - also 3,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3yM3XJZDV0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Meriane (14. Februar 2010)

Kool Savas... 0/10

Edit: Zwischenposter, Korpiklaani kriegt von mir 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=zHaH8wWNfNw[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Sonata Arctica <3 Und auch noch eins der geilsten Lieder von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 100/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-8Uo1j0AiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheEwanie (14. Februar 2010)

Geil 10/10




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75v4dQyjWUs


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Februar 2010)

buääh .. ich hasse den kerl X.x 0/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ilz7_5udu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (14. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Jo, finde ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (14. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Februar 2010)

Taktloss mit seiner Finesse, die nur echte Hopper verstehen, ne >>>>>Der TaktlosseVernichter<<<<< :/.
0/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu1wAP2Baco


----------



## Spawnferkel (14. Februar 2010)

haut mich nicht wirklich vom hocker. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQivkZJaoq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nawato (15. Februar 2010)

Nett aber etwas zu ruhig finde ich 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mE6yHVrX-z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (15. Februar 2010)

gnadenlos überbewertete band. 4/10, weils nicht der schund von den neusten alben ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJ7FJmzpwv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Februar 2010)

garnicht mein geschmack 3/10 hört sich irgendwie total lahm an und langweilit nach 60 sec bereits





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gn85KlC3mrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (16. Februar 2010)

mag den net 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVpAOKDvSJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal was bissl härteres einwerfen^^


----------



## Spawnferkel (16. Februar 2010)

ist nicht wirklich mein fall. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6eXFktk6y8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

sehr nett 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIeNfk5R940

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (16. Februar 2010)

_10/10

Nicht so easy zu beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=27jYG1-azwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Farin urlaub <3
_


----------



## Beowulf321 (17. Februar 2010)

mir gefällt die stimme vom sänger net 6/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tm3uDDaJGoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich find dieses lied so geil^^


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (17. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

Krasse Sache, welches Lied wurde verarscht?^^ 0/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJBKu9mocp4


----------



## Beowulf321 (17. Februar 2010)

richtiger schrott und du nennst mein vid. langweilig pfft 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IrjwS-0EX90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

Beowulf321 schrieb:


> richtiger schrott und du nennst mein vid. langweilig pfft 0/10



Ich glaube, ich hab noch was dazwischen gepostet ^.^
Weil ich denke/hoffe, dass du DerTaktloss.. ähhh Ghettozaubberer meinst.


----------



## Spawnferkel (17. Februar 2010)

da muss ich passen. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LtPd1BVWlqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2010)

Naja... 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7U2VeV0LIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

4/10 nicht so meine Musik^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=enpWAuhvSjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

1/10
nickelback ist schon so nicht mein fall aber das lied find ich echt schlecht :x





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWMj7S5jzUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 1/10
> nickelback ist schon so nicht mein fall aber das lied find ich echt schlecht :x
> 
> 
> ...




nur aus neugier was ist so deine Musik richtung, also welche Interpreten?


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> nur aus neugier was ist so deine Musik richtung, also welche Interpreten?



hauptsächlich metal (death metal/thrash metal/black metal/heavy metal/folk metal/viking metal)
ich hör aber auch gern mal ruhigeres zeug: seeed,system of a down,peter fox,boundzound,in extremo oder beatsteaks
aber hauptsächlich metal 
und ich bezweifle das du jetzt die interpreten kennen würdest wenn ich sie aufschreiben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hauptsächlich metal (death metal/thrash metal/black metal/heavy metal/folk metal/viking metal)
> ich hör aber auch gern mal ruhigeres zeug: seeed,system of a down,peter fox,boundzound,in extremo oder beatsteaks
> aber hauptsächlich metal
> und ich bezweifle das du jetzt die interpreten kennen würdest wenn ich sie aufschreiben würde
> ...



[font="verdana, arial, geneva, lucida,"]Korn, Slipknot, Think about Mutation, Ministry, Iron Maiden und Dimmu Borgir, höre auch ganz gern mal Metal und Rock.[/font]


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> [font="verdana, arial, geneva, lucida,"]Korn, Slipknot, Think about Mutation, Ministry, Iron Maiden und Dimmu Borgir, höre auch ganz gern mal Metal und Rock.[/font]



na dann könnte dir das lied was ich oben gepostet hab ja gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> na dann könnte dir das lied was ich oben gepostet hab ja gefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es geht so die anderen Interpreten sind mir halt ein lieber ^^


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8WhAfZphQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

instrumentals sind teilweise sogar ganz in ordnung aber der gesang zerstörts komplett
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rtxs1ymXLrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




2:04 gehts los


----------



## Rexo (17. Februar 2010)

_Alestrom <3

10/10_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APtj3EvhfWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (17. Februar 2010)

früher hab ich es gehört...
aber jetzt höre ich nur noch Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


W:O:A ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LcxwlxfwgD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


bei dem Lied wurd ich heute beim Autofahren plötzlich aggressiv xD


----------



## Spawnferkel (17. Februar 2010)

El schrieb:


> aber jetzt höre ich nur noch Metal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und das ist jetzt in wie fern ein fortschritt gegenüber jemandem, der nicht nur metal hört?

dieser dark age-kram da ist ziemlich öde, und warum man davon agressiv werden sollte und weshalb das was gutes ist weiß ich auch nicht. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGxFREdBM64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (17. Februar 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> und das ist jetzt in wie fern ein fortschritt gegenüber jemandem, der nicht nur metal hört?
> 
> dieser dark age-kram da ist ziemlich öde, und warum man davon agressiv werden sollte und weshalb das was gutes ist weiß ich auch nicht. 2/10


Ich brauchte an dem Tag ein Stress-Ventil. 
Wer sagt das es ein Fortschritt ist ? ich habe mich nur zu meinem Musikgeschmack geäußert...wenn du so einen inneren Drang hast dich dazu offenbar kritisierend zu äußern....dann mach das doch über pm.


----------



## Schurcore (18. Februar 2010)

7/10 nicht mal schlecht aber ich hör solche musik net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3Has_e617k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






wenn ich über 1/10 bin ist es ein wunder XDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Das klingt nicht gesund O.o 0/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKNesdTLYZQ


----------



## El Homer (18. Februar 2010)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h0p5O9CeZ58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## QuakeFour (18. Februar 2010)

9/10 oh mein Gott naja bewertet es ^^ die letzten 20 sekunden aber bitte nur^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kf9OqztDWBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hellrider (19. Februar 2010)

sorry aber der Song ist so was von schlecht 1/10 ​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhlGgbL4xz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

Hellrider schrieb:


> sorry aber der Song ist so was von schlecht 1/10 ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich gebe dir recht war ein Spaß.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Februar 2010)

Sorry aber sowas finde ich schrecklich 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRKtpF_Lz2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (19. Februar 2010)

nicht so meins
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dEfwS5eMwBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2010)

Zwar nicht ganz mein Geschamck, aber ich muss objektiv bewertend 10/10 geben. Metallica ist legendary!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrpcICY2TVY


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2010)

Ups


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Februar 2010)

geht gar nicht im moment 2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03SHrDISN3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



intro geht bis 1:14


----------



## Rexo (20. Februar 2010)

_10/10 weil Lachmann mein Metal Mentor is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was von Ten Masked Men

Cry me a River in Metal Form <3
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OVLAZtAcUBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (20. Februar 2010)

Nicht verfügbar





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xe7kRrIVAJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Thoor (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QBw5c-UFr8g[/youtube]
> 
> ...



-5/10 weil einfach nur hirnlos o.O aber das ist man sich ja gewöhnt wa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GIisWJJG28


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Da solltest du Dir aber besser einen anderen suchen, wenn du an wirklich gutem Metal interessiert bist.



hab ich dir schon mal was getan? oder warum musst du ständig über mich herziehen? 
das ist einfach nur kindisch -.-


----------



## Thoor (21. Februar 2010)

nur so btw, bei dir fehlt ne begründung für die bewertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e kack doppelpost -.-

@lachmann, das ist taktloss, lass dich nicht auf sein niveau herunter morgen kommt carcha mit seinem almighty banhammer und dann ist mal wieder ne woche ruhe im karton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Februar 2010)

nur so btw, bei dir fehlt ne begründung für die bewertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hab ich dir schon mal was getan? oder warum musst du ständig über mich herziehen?
> das ist einfach nur kindisch -.-



Just let him die. Die natürliche Selektion wird ihre Arbeit schon machen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste. Ich ziehe ja auch nicht über dich her, ich warne nur jemanden. Oder würdest du niemanden warnen, wenn ihm ein Rechtsanwalt eine Nierentransplantation anbietet?



dieses scheiß provokante,überhebliche verhalten wird dir auch niemals langweilig,oder? wenn rexo es so will, bitte, ich empfehle ich ihm gerne ein paar bands. und das ist soweit ich weiß nicht dein problem


----------



## Thoor (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste. Ich ziehe ja auch nicht über dich her, ich warne nur jemanden. Oder würdest du niemanden warnen, wenn ihm ein Rechtsanwalt eine Nierentransplantation anbietet?



ich würd vorallem leute warnen wenn leute wie du anderen user sagen auf was sie achten sollen in sachen musik, das ist ca so wie wenn der aldiverkäufer dir anbietet deine verteidigung in einem 5 fachen mord zu übernehmen (der aldi verkäufer wärst du in diesem beispiel btw) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste. Ich ziehe ja auch nicht über dich her, ich warne nur jemanden. Oder würdest du niemanden warnen, wenn ihm ein Rechtsanwalt eine Nierentransplantation anbietet?



ich würd vorallem leute warnen wenn leute wie du anderen user sagen auf was sie achten sollen in sachen musik, das ist ca so wie wenn der aldiverkäufer dir anbietet deine verteidigung in einem 5 fachen mord zu übernehmen (der aldi verkäufer wärst du in diesem beispiel btw) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nichts dagegen, wenn du ihm was empfiehlst. Ich habe ihn nur gewarnt, jetzt ist seine und deine Sache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, du bist der Messias der Musik und wir erkennen dich nicht als solcher. Lass dich ans Kreuz nageln und steh nach 3 Tagen wieder auf, DANN glauben wir dir alles!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nichts dagegen, wenn du ihm was empfiehlst. Ich habe ihn nur gewarnt, jetzt ist seine und deine Sache.



genau! es ist unsere sache! und niemand hat dich nach deinem uninteressanten kommentar gefragt,also, bitte verkneif ihn dir das nächste mal! danke -.-


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Spawnferkel (21. Februar 2010)

hier schimpft auch ein esel den anderen langohr. vielleicht solltet ihr alle mal überlegen, wie ihr euch verhaltet, und nicht immer den anderen die schuld in die schuhe schieben. wenn ich hier sehe, wie auf ghettozauberers musik reagiert wird (voll scheiße -5/10 blahblahblah mimim), nur weil er eben ghettozauberer ist, sind die leute bei weitem nicht besser als er, der vielleicht an seiner form der kritik-äußerung arbeiten sollte (wobei die jedoch häufig auch berechtigt ist). außerdem geht mir dieses "ich hör nur musik aus einem genre und alles andere find ich scheiße und hörs mir gar nicht erst richtig an" tierisch aufn sack. kommt also mal wieder runter und lasst die elende show sein

naja, machen wir mal weiter, carcass bekommt ne 7/10, die älteren sachen gefallen mir etwas besser, alles in allem jedoch ne spitzen band.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nm3SAtzQl5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

kann ich mich nicht mit anfreunden .. auch wenn ich sagen muss, hab schon viel schlechteres gehört. 
4-5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWMj7S5jzUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thorfold (21. Februar 2010)

9/10 genialer Song ... Hab ihn noch nie gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaube hab eine neue Band gefunden. *gg*
Ist pagan , ne ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt kommt maln Klassiker.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sj7UBgVVew8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Ist pagan , ne ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> jep
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Har Har und ich werde sie live sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja 10/10
uuund




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VR_A_Q79vNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

gefällt
7,5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFwJ8sNi6sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Februar 2010)

Haut rein \m/. 8/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQBNH3UFEC0


----------



## Spawnferkel (21. Februar 2010)

2/10, gesangsstil ist furchtbar und musik langweilig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GzOLCBB2v2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mit dem wow-forum hab ich übrigens nichts zu tun


----------



## Arosk (21. Februar 2010)

Im Endeffekt garnicht so schlecht, aber nicht mein Stil, deswegen neutrale 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vVcYsT9WPcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Februar 2010)

Komische Frauenstimme, bei dem man sich im Grab umdreht, wenn man den schon tot wäre und die instrumentals sind megalangweilig. 0/10
Und das schreibe ich nicht aus Antiphatie.
Mist, Arosk dazwischen, war für 1 drüber^^.
@Arosk Ding:
Instrumentals ok, aber ich finde den Gesang etwas komisch o.O 6/10
[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]


----------



## Edou (21. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Komische Frauenstimme, bei dem man sich im Grab umdreht, wenn man den schon tot wäre und die instrumentals sind megalangweilig. 0/10
> Und das schreibe ich nicht aus Antiphatie.
> [video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]



7,5/10
mag des lied zum teil hört´s sich gut an

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_ReKCKcfi0


----------



## Arosk (21. Februar 2010)

Edit: So standard halt, nichts besonderes 7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvzte79tARA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (21. Februar 2010)

9/10 
aber Lieder wie Paranoid oder Planet Caravan wird es nie wieder geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denen würde ich eine 100 geben...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XQwQw8Tfml4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach unbeschreiblich.....


----------



## Spawnferkel (22. Februar 2010)

kann ich jetzt nicht so viel mit anfangen. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vE7iQs23y6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (22. Februar 2010)

Death Metal... dann wirklich nur meldodic 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvNOZegkVXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Februar 2010)

gefällt mir jetzt nicht so ... 
5,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aH7qZulg6qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




!


----------



## Arosk (22. Februar 2010)

Wie oben schon gesagt, mag ich Death Metal aktuell garnicht... 5/10 weils immerhin Musik ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SeE1Y8S6jVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (22. Februar 2010)

hm metallica war eh noch nie so ganz mein fall, aber das hier gefällt mir gar nicht. besonders den gesang find ich ganz schwach. ich geb mal 3/10

hier im übrigen ne empfehlung an die death metal-affinen unter uns:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAnLp2slKbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wunderbarer dm der alten schule


----------



## Arosk (22. Februar 2010)

Wie oben schon gesagt :> 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5y9YWjrbpzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kult.


----------



## El Homer (22. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9TarRmdexdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Februar 2010)

Keine Ahnung aber Black Metal (naja so richtig Black Metal sind sie ja iwie nicht) fand ich noch nie wirklich ansprechend. 4/10 weil mir nen paar Parts ganz gut gefielen, manche warn aber auch echt kitschig schlecht. ^^

Bisl Chiptune :>




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k50Zv4ARUFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (24. Februar 2010)

Ich bekomme davon ernsthaft Ohrenschmerzen ^^
	-5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -ZayL- (25. Februar 2010)

Johnny Cash 15/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_tORtmKIjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (25. Februar 2010)

blind guardian bekommt 6/10, was power metal und solches gedöns angeht sind mir die noch am liebsten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYl4Xb4cDQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=229MtHJRvUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (26. Februar 2010)

_Mit Classic wirst du hier nimanden uberzeugen ^^

?/10 hab keinen Bock mude zu werden _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=plfVQV-klZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

7/10, ganz okay zum hören, würde mir höchstens drunken lullabies von denen kaufen..






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkFhhnApeF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2010)

I luv it 10/10!

Hier, sogar mit Mike Shinoda. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UTF4UEfG_Xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (26. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mit Classic wirst du hier nimanden uberzeugen ^^
> 
> ?/10 hab keinen Bock mude zu werden _



wow, tolle einstellung. wenn du keine lust hast, das lied zu bewerten, schreib hier halt nix rein. aber hauptsache mal die eigene meinung vertreten. spitze

was das tetris-ding angeht:
im spiel 10/10, außerhalb davon 0/10. spielesoundtracks, gerade die alten, gehören zum spiel und nicht in den cd-player





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYl4Xb4cDQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=229MtHJRvUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so, nächster versuch.

EDIT:

das skam-lied gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht. 2/10


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß das HipHop hier nicht sonderlich beliebt ist, aber ignorieren muss mans deswegen trotzdem nicht (ich weiß das du wahrscheinlich einfach nicht F5 gedrückt hast) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw halt ich das fürn Gerücht, 8Bit Musik ist der Knaller, gibt mehr als genug Leute die Chiptune mögen.


----------



## El Homer (26. Februar 2010)

Ist nicht mein Geschmack... 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YMmMDTaMolI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Februar 2010)

Der Gesang ist mir zu wenig, aber die Instrumentals hauen manchmal richtig rein. 7/10
[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=63NiS3uZaTA[/video]
Unbedingt auch den 2ten Teil de Liedes anhören, der is nämlich anders wie die ersten 2 min.


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

dauert mir fast zu lange bis das lied ein bischen..interessant wird..6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93xWqZu-hng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (26. Februar 2010)

_mm..Neyru wahr schneller..Japanischer Rock is nich so mein Ding aber trotzdme 5/10 




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=KVKDQgT_b-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

überspringen is nich nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (26. Februar 2010)

Neyru, da ich deines wegen des neuen Forendesigns net sehen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymsB9PD7Tto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


an wen erinnert euch der Gesang ==? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Februar 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> überspringen is nich nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Siehe edit :/_


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Siehe edit :/_



yay *happy*

zum lied: 5/10, die stimme hört sich irgendwie schräg an..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R82OM5tzcrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Februar 2010)

?/10

nicht verfügbar -_-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KLODJM94hkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




intro geht bis 2:20 oder so


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Februar 2010)

Instrumental haut ordentlich rein, Gesang relativ ok. 7,5/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQWwvI41Eyo


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

7/10 gefällt mir eigentlich..aber hatte bischen zuviel disturbed in letzter zeit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dLNWUv_5z1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (26. Februar 2010)

kann man ganz gut hören und unter den unzähligen schwedischen melodeath-bands eine der besseren. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C17TRmXZdWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Februar 2010)

eigentlich ganz nett aber im moment nicht das richtige
6,5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2gcmfYFZBjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




passt grad gut -.-


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

5/10, is mir zu wenig SoaD-style..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OfBCYeUjIxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

Nicht mein Ding... das kann man hören wenn man mit 500KM über die Auto Bann bretter

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hyom2AHVWO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Februar 2010)

6/10 Aber nur weil's Will Smith ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOA-2hl1Vbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

die D-Dur version gefällt mir besser(siehe video), dennoch ein sehr schönes lied, und da ich es mit dem Anime "Canon" in verbindung setze gibts gleich nochn bonuspunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 11/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USbuQKlWbsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Mein lied is aber das da:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oFHQC2wHGS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. Februar 2010)

Oha... bestenfalls noch ein 1,5/10, ich hab Digimon aber auch nie geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=CXH6deOyhII[/youtube]


Wer es nicht ganz anhört kann sich keinen richtigen Eindruck verschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Februar 2010)

_Netter Remix 

8/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=36_JGMGL0tM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Ärzte da kommt etwas Schwung hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Februar 2010)

9,5/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=afNI3z1c9AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (27. Februar 2010)

10/10 
das Intro kommt mir bekannt vor





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AW7mt-UTjf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (28. Februar 2010)

So, ich schau auch mal wieder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 Minas Morgul ist einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vWHjh696Uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. März 2010)

Zwar nicht so mein Fall aber Metal \m/. 7/10
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJWwyxltMwI[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (1. März 2010)

_Das kommt mir iwo he rbekannt vor :/

8/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=9ZtWABLuWHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genesis <3_


----------



## Neyru (2. März 2010)

4/10 mag seine stimme nich, und die version von disturbed find ich besser





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQPVTrZTwFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (2. März 2010)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LEEo-smePjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (2. März 2010)

orange goblin sind ziemlich cool, mir gefallen aber andere lieder von denen deutlich besser. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSiRChSh0NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (3. März 2010)

stoner rock ? ich mag sowas ! neben Metal 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_dl40ZOgyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XBiggX (3. März 2010)

8/10

Sehr guter Song (für Black Metal)

Hier mein momentaner Ohrwurm

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEz6OaUaP7Y[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (4. März 2010)

_8/10 Ich konnte es mir abe rnich den ganze Tag anhohren 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=UoSU0BoEUQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genesis I Cant Dance der song is so geil und epic ^^

@Neyru die Disturbed version is schon naher am orginal dran als die In Flames version aber an das orginal kommt keiner ran_


----------



## Neyru (4. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Neyru die Disturbed version is schon naher am orginal dran als die In Flames version aber an das orginal kommt keiner ran_



5/10 mir gefällt halt die stimme von dem nicht, süsser avatar btw





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAkR03y0BaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (4. März 2010)

mittelmäßig. 5/10

hier mal ein griff in die kuriositäten-kiste:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8fRyzPZhAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neyru (4. März 2010)

gefällt mir nich 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZirNZ8QJWns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. März 2010)

Ich mag Pain allg. ganz gern: 8/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2F_hGwD26g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neyru (4. März 2010)

gefällt mir 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPU8OAjjS4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (4. März 2010)

_10/10

Ich wusste nich ma das es zu denm Song n Offi Video gibt is neben Scars on Broadway-Thgey Say mein lieblings Song auf GH5





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Alh6iIvVN9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


FoB machen immer so geile Songs ^^_


----------



## Dominau (4. März 2010)

gefällt mir, garnicht mal so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlzuDKo2KdM

hab mir letzens borderlands geholt ..


----------



## El Homer (4. März 2010)

6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WlyWjIoz7ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. März 2010)

sry ned so mein geschmack 2/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUaiOWpNszE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


KIZ ftw!!!^^


----------



## El Homer (4. März 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> sry ned so mein geschmack 2/10 ^^
> KIZ ftw!!!^^



dieeee dieeeeeeee ^^ !


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. März 2010)

die haben auch bessere lieder ... 5,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nzVrAsHD9mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

3/10 die Band ist nicht so mein Fall.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0FAmmXj5H8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2010)

10/10
!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DBVsWJy5iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (5. März 2010)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Gq8LeKfuiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MOOOOOTHER! :>


----------



## Kizna (5. März 2010)

6/10

Ist zwar die Art von Musik die ich auch gerne höre, nur finde ich das Lied etwas langweilig.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Sib2L6A6xgw[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (5. März 2010)

Puh ka was ich das sagen soll... sagen wir mal 5/10 :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uI17PD2Z6OA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (5. März 2010)

Geht jetzt so. Wie wärs mit 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wärs mal mit ner Schweizer Metalband? Höre zwar normalerweise nicht so gern Power Metal, aber diese Band gefällt mir ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RuyGPB1-q5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldier206 (6. März 2010)

Hm nich ganz so meins 3/10
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e9p0i1nBnpA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e9p0i1nBnpA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>

Geht iwie ab. 
Vor allem 10000000000000 ma geiler als das Orginal 
(obwohl 10000000000000 mal 0 immer noch 0 wäre o.O)

Edit: warum is denn das Teil so groß^^?


----------



## Neyru (6. März 2010)

gefällt mir nichso 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKkiCFOE-Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. März 2010)

kann ich mir hier nicht angucken und marilyn manson find ich eh nicht so toll 
?/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2QZ47h4fVTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. März 2010)

Live fand ich die echt cool aber der Song so klingt mal scheiße langweilig, iwie nix tolles. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7DKurc35qI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (6. März 2010)

Abgesehen vom kleinen Gitarrensolo find ich es recht eintönig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AwemlKsgkwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. März 2010)

Net so mein Fall :X. 3/10
http://www.myvideo.d...negades_Of_Funk
Geht nur Myvideo, weils da als einziges legal ist.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. März 2010)

ratm hat auch bessere lieder :O
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4RRiyab4cs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. März 2010)

Instrumentals cool, Gesang naja. 7/10
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY5vTcLBnNk[/youtube]


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

Leider überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack

0/10

Ach Mensch , leck mich doch am Ar....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAmWXWYaLcA


----------



## Edou (7. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Leider überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack
> 
> 0/10
> 
> ...



0/10 - mag den gesang nicht so.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzQlpOW0kj4


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. März 2010)

mit eins der besten disturbed lieder! 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aKsev4CnD7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich weiß, es ist relativ viel verlangt von den leuten hier sich mal 8 minuten lied anzuhören aber dieses gigantische drum battle hat es verdient das man es sich ganz anhört! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (7. März 2010)

geil 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LEEo-smePjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (8. März 2010)

Gut zum anhören 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QP1eiKNq99k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Salona (8. März 2010)

bekommt von mir 7 von 10 punkten     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2JkxabuIcY


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. März 2010)

Ist jetzt nicht so mein Fall :/ 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agrx2baUsvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. März 2010)

Hab grad Schwierigkeiten mit Youtube :/.
So, habs mir als Live Version in youtube angehört. Zwar nicht wirklich mein Gesangsgeschmack, aber die Isntrumentals rocken!
7/10
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cbvo2NznIGI[/youtube]


----------



## Spawnferkel (8. März 2010)

zur abwechslung mal disturbed. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NcjyGSXolHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (8. März 2010)

9/10

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNd3lqoNp5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (8. März 2010)

Der Gesang spricht mich nicht an aber das Schlagzeug ist gut.

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7DIdp26T4BI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## DasX2007 (8. März 2010)

2/10... Ich mag kein (electro) House...

Wollte erst Nadja - Incubation, Metamorphosis posten, doch da gibts nix bei YouTube...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClBdZzn5dD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (9. März 2010)

nicht meine Musik aber 8/10 schließlich gut gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8s-0LKFsFe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2010)

Nicht so ganz meins... aber es gibt wesentlich schlimmeres Deathmetal, daher 5,5/10.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU[/youtube]
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]Einfach nur ... rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Neyru (9. März 2010)

Aua, da bekomm ich ja ohrenschmerzen.. 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoTVEjPLvMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (9. März 2010)

Seh Rammstein im Sommer live. Bin schon auf die Pyros gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v3MBk_T8i-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (9. März 2010)

folk halt 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SeE1Y8S6jVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> Aua, da bekomm ich ja ohrenschmerzen.. 0/10



Das Lied ist eigentlich nur eine Parodie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber egal, muss nicht jedem gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enkallus (9. März 2010)

9/10 Metallica halt^^

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pDwlGbEcJ6Y

sorry ich kriegs net hin mit dem einbetten des videos stelle mich da glaube ziemlich dumm an^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. März 2010)

Was ist das FÜR MUSIK O.O

echt nicht mein ding 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=idvnG3_PIYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasX2007 (9. März 2010)

9/10
Echt genialer Track 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zSq2PpNiON0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (9. März 2010)

Ist mir persönlich zu ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/10


Jetzt kommt das Gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N21M0iBSrRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ibbi (9. März 2010)

wirklich nich mein ding 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






eines meiner lieblingslieder :=)
Mein Link


----------



## Dominau (9. März 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> eines meiner lieblingslieder :=)
> Mein Link




i love it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will mir von denen in t-shirt bestellen


so jetzt mal wieder rammstein.. in letzter zeit hör ich die nurnoch!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GZF9FC86UY


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

10/10
!








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtoTxzxK230

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

OVER NINETHOUSAND / 10

schon nur wegen den gitarren skillz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvrvcgmWPbA

!


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (9. März 2010)

Onkelz! 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yom8nNqmxvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (10. März 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pb_07lHkWMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (10. März 2010)

Ilostatfrogger schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5/10 geht so.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NP0X6InxePQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (10. März 2010)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dOgCHcuRDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (12. März 2010)

Geil 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yt_CKQFXlrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Serephit (12. März 2010)

7/10


Das hat ein Kumpel von mir mit seiner band gemacht:

http://www.myspace.com/deadlybusiness

was haltet ihr davon?

Grüße


----------



## El Homer (12. März 2010)

musikalisch warsch gut 
aber nicht mein geschmack 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CaykM7rIrss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. März 2010)

tatsächlich eins der wenigen lieder von bobby die mir nicht wirklich gefallen 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KJ7hMrmXo7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



unbedingt mal auf den text achten
ist echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNP-xNrakNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (14. März 2010)

2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vR9n3TfaJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MyBestFriendThePC (14. März 2010)

7/10


Und hier ein Lied aus Österreich!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9I-I6yMx23g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Serephit (15. März 2010)

6/10


Das hat ein Kumpel von mir mit seiner band gemacht:

http://www.myspace.com/deadlybusiness

was haltet ihr davon?

Grüße


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> 6/10
> 
> 
> Das hat ein Kumpel von mir mit seiner band gemacht:
> ...


hmm für selbstgemacht nicht schlecht, da geb ich mal 8/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L32qJYRzzoI[/youtube]

mal wieder was zum nachdenken :S


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> hmm für selbstgemacht nicht schlecht, da geb ich mal 8/10
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=L32qJYRzzoI[/youtube]
> 
> mal wieder was zum nachdenken :S



ONKELZ FTW 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rgQb6il94_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldier206 (15. März 2010)

7/10 bei System war er deutlich besser (bei der Quali nur 3.5/10^^)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wE1YLGl8J5c&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wE1YLGl8J5c&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

10/10 bin Parkway Drive fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m6O1q_PIU0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (18. März 2010)

Mag In Extremo net so richtig gibt aber trotzdem 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOV1T2VSIQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Beowulf321 schrieb:


> Mag In Extremo net so richtig gibt aber trotzdem 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm nich so mein Fall 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CH-jfk1f-tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. März 2010)

Ganz okay 6/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gG2bXfcXcNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (18. März 2010)

wäh 3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MdbSZTyiTa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Richtig geiles Lied unbedingt ganz anhören


----------



## El Homer (18. März 2010)

schönes Lied 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qcfaltp8CL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Exitorz (18. März 2010)

10/10, hab die CD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ihr werdet euch nun wundern was kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein, es ist nict Metal, aber ich liebe alles ausser techno und house

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLl59IC_1Y4


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. März 2010)

find ich ehrlich gesagt schrecklich 1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Az2DmFPzAr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (18. März 2010)

_Is richtig gut find ich

10/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=I8_ecA6szPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sry ich konnte nich wieder stehen ich hab mich in Natalia Tena verliebt(Nymphadora Tonks) <3_


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Eh... was? 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OYiMKurgBP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Passt iwie zu Starbucks...ka wieso. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dASqLXiuomY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Klassiker!


----------



## Soldier206 (18. März 2010)

hm 4/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_HnTtW2JZGU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_HnTtW2JZGU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>


----------



## Spawnferkel (18. März 2010)

man, ist das schlecht. 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXl4znQZOpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das erste black sabbath-cover, das mir gefällt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. März 2010)

Nichts besonderes, mir zu düster 4/10.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAGB-cLZXS4[/youtube]


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nichts besonderes, mir zu düster 4/10.
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mAGB-cLZXS4[/youtube]



Oh yeah Alkopop weiß bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oeQFc1emMVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (19. März 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Do2ykXZ0zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_7/10

Nich Schlecht aber bissen zu naja eintonig_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_lYd3Rj4lTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

10 Punkte 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1zkXdqcajk
<<3


----------



## Asela (19. März 2010)

8/10 ist mir teilweise zu soft








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qY10BovGGkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

Haha 10/10, das lied rockt, und dope rockt generell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In dem sinne https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPQwyXw-OUk


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. März 2010)

10/10 sogar besser als das original





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uDH74P6SlIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (19. März 2010)

DAS find ich mal ein ausgesprochen gutes Oi! Lied: 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZpMbup_VYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (20. März 2010)

gefällt mir gar nicht ^^ 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7F2sK-x_HFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. März 2010)

Mal kein Black Metal! ;p I like 9/10 - hat was eingängig-gutes.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8CiouJzvVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2010)

9/10 ist schon cool


----------



## El Homer (20. März 2010)

10/10
und jetzt wo ich das Motörhead T-Shirt des Gitarristen gesehen hab, welches ich auch besitze xD 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zSu665ZO-Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



\m/ \m/

Edit: Dragon1 war schneller aber da er kein song hat ^^....


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. März 2010)

mit eins der besten motörhead lieder! 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cSLdn9dkKOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2010)

miost >.<  
8/10 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyilSPsYdW8


----------



## El Homer (20. März 2010)

also ..eigentlich 0/10 
aber anders gesehen...8/10 xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gRyv94qk51A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2010)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lSHBCXSHxaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2010)

geht so 7/10 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WuYCB-Xv38
xDD


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

lol ^^ 7/10

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=lgfgFpFaxgw

<Edguy-King of Fools>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. März 2010)

6/10 ich mag die stimme nicht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gC8ql6ht1ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Ich finde die Band schei** aber naja 3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dTo48hSLsw


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2010)

mag Slipknot nicht =( 3/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vHDn53RniU


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

finde ich nicht so gut 3/10

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WEcRhNzLeuo
*
Soil Breaking me down 
*


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2010)

tut mir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LeqzHJRxC0


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

geht schon 7/10

mal was anderes ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR8WBQq1VW0

Torfrock-Trunkenbold


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. März 2010)

sorry aber das ich jetzt echt garnich mein fall 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=krZyeldj7tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (20. März 2010)

ich kann mit der art punkt nicht viel anfangen, 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s6OJ9ybp24c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

ganz gut 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQPjJWs-lVw


*
*


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (20. März 2010)

we butter the bread with butter ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vq3bxrPz-eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (20. März 2010)

naarghh.. 3/10



xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> we butter the bread with butter ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yeah ! 15.05 in stuttgart
kommt noch wer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k25X8RAjJ00


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

6/10, nicht ganz mein Geschmack





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TNckXgfYhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (21. März 2010)

I liebe BMTH.. 9/10.. weil ich das lied nicht so mag.

mein lieblingssong von ihnen ist :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWwfu-Mu8i4


----------



## Rexo (21. März 2010)

_OO Gott Deathcore 

0/10
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKJGbmx4VvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (21. März 2010)

5/10, hab die ärzte früher sehr gerne gehört. müsst ich um der alten zeiten willen eigentlich mal wieder machen, auch wenns mir nicht mehr so sehr gefällt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRpz8EnJkZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldier206 (21. März 2010)

5/10 iwie fehlt mir da ein Sänger^^ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O-YaEEaGI80&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O-YaEEaGI80&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>
Eig nicht mein Musikgenre aber die Message ist einfach die richtige.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (21. März 2010)

7/10 Blumio ftw





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7EOJUqoXHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (21. März 2010)

7/10 gefällt mir


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HurcA3NFKcg


----------



## Rexo (21. März 2010)

_Ne danke 0/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=3szNSSyyIgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen Nawato wird mich zwarhassen aber egal_


----------



## Nawato (21. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ne danke 0/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso sollte ich dich hassen... ich... ich... ich WERDE DICH ... -10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bc0a_bJZ8mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

wie füge ich das vid eig direkt ein das man es im fourm ansehe kann ?


----------



## Nawato (21. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie füge ich das vid eig direkt ein das man es im fourm ansehe kann ?



Du machst [.media[font="'Segoe UI"]]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc0a_bJZ8mc[./media] (ohne die Punkte) um ein Video einzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Chris21 (21. März 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich dich hassen... ich... ich... ich WERDE DICH ... -10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



net schlecht 6/10 weils ziemlich eintönig ist





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WNTvtbO1_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was ganz entspanntes zum nachdenken ganz gut


----------



## Billy Eastwood (22. März 2010)

4/10 Clueso ist nicht so mein Ding





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X80Qjh9Yivs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_10/10 Ac/Dc is Legendar
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCfyY2aB68g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

ganz witzig, 8/10
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXMUjwih0e8


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_Rhapsody dragon eines muss ich dir gestehen du hats n richtig guten Musik Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=owigjcIMRZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

kann ich nur ewiedern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Power Metaaaaaal 
11/10 mein lieblingslied wie ich schon sagte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3dIeH1W04s


----------



## Enira (22. März 2010)

Nicht schlecht ^^ :> 8/10

ich hab zurzeit noch die ganzen Avatarsoundtracks als Ohrwurm im Kopf ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYFfiigCezA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. März 2010)

da ich den film nicht gesehen habe, kann ich den soundtrack auch mit nichts verbinden 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUMnmOZeEd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (22. März 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXZc9-mtFDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. März 2010)

7/10. Der Anfang hat mich an CoB erinnert, insgesamt klingt es ganz gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jdQsA2RIDe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eigentlich stehe ich ja nicht auf Punk, und die Band besteht nur aus Öko-Freaks,
aber dieses Lied mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (23. März 2010)

6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PoQezt6UNiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Malizz (24. März 2010)

8/10
sehr nice.. aber hätte ein kleines bisschen härter sein können^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JtJDfO7fsEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neyru (24. März 2010)

gefällt mir nichso 3/10

:3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vSWPrLfon6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Das Kirby Theme mochte ich irgendwie noch nie wirklich... weiß auch nicht warum 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UcXXpssBFVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Kirby Theme mochte ich irgendwie noch nie wirklich... weiß auch nicht warum 4/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funkionert bei mir nicht keine Ahnung wieso





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=weez-XgDqhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neyru (24. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Kirby Theme mochte ich irgendwie noch nie wirklich... weiß auch nicht warum 4/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wunderschön 10/10




Tokkrash schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Die stimme alleine regt bei mir schon aggressionen >_>0/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUOYZbDhfos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (24. März 2010)

naja 6/10 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXxV9g7lsFE mal zur abwechslung^^ Das lied gefaelt mir irgendwie, auch wenns nicht wirklich meine Musikrichtung ist...


----------



## El Homer (24. März 2010)

1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gnd7FMyj4UA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


das Lied macht grade laune !


----------



## Deathstyle (24. März 2010)

Abgesehen davon das ich Musik die ich nicht verstehe nicht viel abgewinnen kann klingt das auch eher lahm, Abwechslung ist dem Song fremd, Eingängigkeit funktioniert eben nicht in jedem Genre. 2/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ja0Ns9lBktA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

gar nicht so übel 5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_tCoDtqZo14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

7/10 ich mochte mal Evanescense aber jetzt...irgendwie nimma...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTbL5elVXrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur genial gemacht!


----------



## El Homer (25. März 2010)

2/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_K7eBVGBjWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


nicht ernst nehmen...so einen Gore scheiß höre ich nicht xD


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 7/10 ich mochte mal Evanescense aber jetzt...irgendwie nimma...



Sie, Mein Herr, sind eine Banaus, jawohl.



Zum vorherigen lied: Speibreiz inc. Dem Wurde wohl ne Kartoffel mit Sekundenkleber in den Hals geklebt, und er versucht es uns mitzuteilen ja von [font="arial, sans-serif"]Stupidedia geklaut 1/10[/font]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoDzlUPjhdI


----------



## Spawnferkel (25. März 2010)

ist mir zu viel gedudel. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4jT7br5m1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (26. März 2010)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vpFmUTppgGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (26. März 2010)

1/10 aber sowas von garnich mein fall ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EuDeCaKzJyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (26. März 2010)

sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADBo0s4CbvM

wurde sicher schonmal gepostet weil es einfach so geil ist !


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (27. März 2010)

Kann man da noch was anderes geben außer: 10/10? Ich glaube nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7J11s-hXrew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (27. März 2010)

10/10
hab ja das t-shirt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yYgSj6soBeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

10/10 ZIEMLICH GEIL! *band aufschreib* xD 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CfZBMQoNxJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (28. März 2010)

Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber irgendwie ist mir das gerade zu langsam... daher 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkdGmnWfjCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. März 2010)

Wie ich das Lied hasse.. 1/10, hab echt kein Problem mit Mucke die inner Disse läuft aber das Lied, eh da brech ich ins Essen.
City - Am Fenster




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9l550clQ8yI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. März 2010)

2/10 nicht so mein Fall





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpRotH8INNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (29. März 2010)

0/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jArBVnPhkgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


bei 0:42 kommt die zweite gitarre


----------



## Tragoile (29. März 2010)

Die Gitarren gefallen mir sehr gut, der Gesang nicht so. Daher

5/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jql-c2z82aA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

3/10 mag ich iwie garnicht!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TH_YbBHVF4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier ein Ohrwurm der mir den ganzen Tag schon im Kopf rumhängt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. März 2010)

Das musste ich mir sicher schon 2000 mal unterbewusst im Radio anhören XD.
Naja... 2/10^^.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3ufcPDjSXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vampless (29. März 2010)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cooles Gitarrenriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pBjEcAPybsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. März 2010)

10/10
Der Song ist absolut episch und imo auch der allerbeste von Beastie Boys!

So und nun deutschen HipHop oder Rock/Metal? Hrmn.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yqj8YJEvFqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschambalaia (30. März 2010)

2/10
Is leider nicht mein Fall.
Der folgende Song ist jedoch die meiner Meinung nach mit weitem Abstand beste Stimme der Welt.
Leider ist er in den 90er von uns gegangen. R.I.P. Izrael!

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0ltAGuuru7Q


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. März 2010)

4/10 geht so





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULSODQOMza8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. März 2010)

find ich garnich so schlecht
habs mir früher oft angehört 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VW-onamyDEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MadBrease (31. März 2010)

2/10 steh net so auf deutsche Texte...aber der Inhalt is gut^^




Cansas-Carry on Wayward son


----------



## s0re (31. März 2010)

Die Musik gefällt mir aber das Video ist unkuhl^^ Wobei ich bei der Musik sagen musste, gibts schon n paar Mal, daher eine 7/10.



In Flames - Pinball Map


----------



## El Homer (31. März 2010)

3/10
In FLames..nicht so ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7RwrGJzkjO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2010)

Das ist geil 10/10 :>

Hier mal eher etwas unbekanntes





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DZvKnN61bFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (31. März 2010)

hm geht, is nur irgendwie n bischen langweilig. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tw3ERAS-f0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neyru (1. April 2010)

nachedm 45 sekunden genau das gleiche kam wurde mir so langweilig dass ich mir das nich weiter angehört hab 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8JfBLloRPdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (1. April 2010)

Für Frauen bestimmt wunderschön =D
2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObR751rqGr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RosxTG0EaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2010)

hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8.5/10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxZcFArCeKs


----------



## Dominau (2. April 2010)

Zu ruhig. er hat zwar ne schöne stimme trotzdem nur ne 3/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv-KOSzgJ4c


----------



## Spawnferkel (3. April 2010)

kann ich nix mit anfangen. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpAGoV7Jnqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. April 2010)

Doch bissl zu extrem... 2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVDSGWS4pmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (3. April 2010)

Foo Fighters halt, gutes Lied, mir zur etwas zu ruhig 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1biUbdVmwxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (4. April 2010)

ziemlich mies. 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M_yybN2yjX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (5. April 2010)

schön staubiger sound ^^ 
10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fAVcmeS_51o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

7/10 ganz gut, aber nichts besonders tolles, find ich.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_sh0HWXFGM


----------



## El Homer (5. April 2010)

da war ich noch nie Freund von
0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NGsWfJdtHro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (5. April 2010)

9/10
Sehr gutes Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCVTbOISv1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (6. April 2010)

1/10 hasse das liedhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f9UhgynoVw


----------



## Nerosil (6. April 2010)

hehe^^ funktionier nicht...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kHyeL4sY4Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (6. April 2010)

omfg =D
1/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3Bm_cNkt1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. April 2010)

4/10 ich versteh da irgendwie nix :<







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWoX6h0YI0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. April 2010)

Total überbewerteter Song.
Die Band hat viele andere bessere Songs.
5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NvntVb0Q_o[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (6. April 2010)

mag ick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo1JExiw2f8
der anfang etwas langsam.. aber mitte fetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. April 2010)

ich fand den anfang cool (= 
7/10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A4WoHxL3GQ


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (7. April 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD36GsRheEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (7. April 2010)

unbeschreiblich lustig. nicht. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EMX2SGGgbEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

0/10 das lied ist irgendwie belästigend





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dTo48hSLsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (8. April 2010)

0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMumhUfukyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2010)

8/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dhzi-DmGAy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (8. April 2010)

0/10 

das lied is in meinem land nich verfügbar :x





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0KOfTV1dbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (8. April 2010)

1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2v50gTCLe78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. April 2010)

An sich mag ich Pro-Pain durchaus, ist aber imo nicht so der Killersong 5/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DO2k4qou0ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

Kann ich nicht wirklich bewerten, aber auch wenn es Rap ist, konnte man es sich anhören ohne gleich zu sterben, deswegen geb ich neutrale 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xe7kRrIVAJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mir fiel grad nichts anderes ein :>


----------



## El Homer (9. April 2010)

11/10

in letzter Zeit gefällt mir Stoner Rock immer mehr ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EOpM18PvnoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (9. April 2010)

verständlich, stoner rock hat was. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJPQa1atA84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (9. April 2010)

ich finds gut, 9/10, weils nich hundertprozentig meine musik is







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MKQ-fUuT_9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (9. April 2010)

ne ne...neeeee ! ^^ 
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_aIhh9nFYv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

42/10

Feinster Brasilianischer Power Metal <3 Eigentlich total unbekannt die Band :<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMiFKb1APTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (10. April 2010)

ne ne ne, wie die leute das immer schaffen, annähernd zeitgleich zu schreiben. um für ausgleichende gerechtigkeit zu sorgen, werde ich mal beide lieder bewerten.

black sabbath - paranoid:
9/10, der eine punkt abgezogen worden weil ichs mitlerweile viel zu oft gehört hab und das eine oder andere lied von black sabbath noch besser ist

hangar - the reason of your conviction
0/10, zu power metal fällt mir nur folgendes zitat ein:
"f you could honestly say you wouldn't give your right nut to be able to teleport to Germany and bitch-slap Hansi Kürsch with a stray bratwurst for starting this nonsense, you're a better man than I."





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-vXEJrU9i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Teil 2
Teil 3
Teil 4
Teil 5

etwas länger, aber durchaus lohnenswert.


----------



## Arosk (10. April 2010)

Ferkel, ich kenn den Song einfach zu gut das ich ihn noch anhören muß. Deswegen gibts auch eine instant Bewertung :>

Edit: So hab jetzt Teil 1 und 2 angehört, irgendwie sagts mir nicht zu :< 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OzMJhOwBLqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. April 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tKKcWe_TLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (10. April 2010)

nicht das was ich immer höre..aber wirklich gut gemacht
darum 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JEdf7XsV5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2010)

Schönes Lied... 8/10

Was ganz anderes, aber auch sehr gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egfCXLHfw-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lyua (10. April 2010)

cool 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQTKe5-QpnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (10. April 2010)

7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4SsOpSXRpuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (11. April 2010)

eig nicht meine metal richtung, aber am 28.12 in Herford hamse mir gefallen 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNd3lqoNp5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

kannte die noch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir aber
6/10

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=t5_W-i_bXpk[/video] 

<3


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (11. April 2010)

gefällt mir irgendwie 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ncBed_egaSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (11. April 2010)

Nein. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3LafJXbNI5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (11. April 2010)

10/10 ^^

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lILbCE-3yCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


man sollte schon bis 0:25 hören


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2010)

Wieso hab ich mir sowas nur schon gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist noch hörbar, mir aber zu Blackmetalig und 'etwas' monoton... 3/10

Das Lied leidet ziemlich unter der schlechten Tonqualität, es ist aber trotzdem noch absolut epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpqamyQKjgg[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (12. April 2010)

Überhaupt nicht meins.. 0/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNHlVo0cPa8

wieder was von FFDP. Einfach die meist gehörte band bei mir in der playlist in der letzten zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (12. April 2010)

is nicht so mein fall 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LC-1qZNTJFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2010)

Hmm naja 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSDsYmZREwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. April 2010)

Oah Hammerfall geht garnicht ^^ 1/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0zRzjmoOd8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (12. April 2010)

naja zu 100% besser als linkin park !
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TEUhprIMf5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


das Lied erinnert mich an Herr Der Ringe
und macht mir vorfreude auf den Hobbit ^^


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (13. April 2010)

6/10 
Ich find es etwas eintönig aber eine "Herr der Ringe-Stimmung" hat es allemal!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IPmvb-LRu2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die hör ich in letzter Zeit recht oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (13. April 2010)

Metalcore gefällt überhaubt nicht ^^ 6/10 (weil es noch schlimmere gibt)
und da es auch noch eine christliche band ist..
gibt es erstmal das hier =D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUNN_thjjWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silverwall (13. April 2010)

Grade so ertragbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Coldplay-Speed of Sound


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. April 2010)

Bin nich so der Coldplay Fan aber das Lied kann man sich ganz gut antun 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejGdQ2Xg5GA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DanB (14. April 2010)

Das ist ja französisch,geht ja mal gar nihct! Wer mag denn schon die Franzosen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 0/10!

Ein Klassiker aber trotzdem ein muss (für mich):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fsZUFECqAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (14. April 2010)

8/10, find ich gut ^^



mal was anderes als die ganze zeit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSYxT9GM0fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (15. April 2010)

5/10 das lied ist recht gut auch wenn ich kein großer Techno fan bin, aber besser als der einheitsbrei der seit jahren in den charts ist -.-






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTafZRecy2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tade (15. April 2010)

8/10 nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ_fEHIKGNk[/youtube]


----------



## Deathstyle (15. April 2010)

8/10, eins ihrer guten Lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DjTEfa9Y-jQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Lied hab ich grade hochgeladen, ist ne Band aus meiner Stadt 

/e, ekliger Ton am Anfang, wo auch immer der her kommt, nächstes mal mach ichs besser :x


----------



## Trolligerand (15. April 2010)

ups du warst schneller deinem lied geb ich 9/10 geht gut auf die ohren gleich mal die nachbarn ärgern ^^ 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agro9miL3bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (15. April 2010)

Naja 5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/enK-vLKExt0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/enK-vLKExt0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## El Homer (15. April 2010)

message vl gut gemeint...
aber..sowas von -10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jXygVlgPkn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (15. April 2010)

2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2XBbJFLU9dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. April 2010)

Bin jetzt nicht so der Slipknot fan. :x 5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWJCPXRxo2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (15. April 2010)

1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oz2m0HUHL78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. April 2010)

Zusatz: BEGRÜNDET eure Bewertung!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

2/10 nicht so mein Ding





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkbhSADUeFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2010)

Nicht schlecht, hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnwTAgxjQX4[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (16. April 2010)

mir ist Pirate Metal ja sympatisch ^^
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-64CaD8GXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


0:50 fängt er an zu singen


----------



## Spawnferkel (16. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zusatz: BEGRÜNDET eure Bewertung!



annähernd alle begründungen, die hier so stehen, sind eigentlich implizit durch die bewertung gegeben, deshalb werde ich auf sinnlose floskeln wie "gefällt mir" und "nicht mein fall" ab jetzt verzichten und nur noch nen zusatz schreiben, wenns auch was zu sagen gibt


----------



## El Homer (16. April 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> annähernd alle begründungen, die hier so stehen, sind eigentlich implizit durch die bewertung gegeben,


meine etwa auch ?

... ich meine ich wollte nicht über den Song philosophieren ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

El schrieb:


> mir ist Pirate Metal ja sympatisch ^^
> 9/10
> 
> 
> ...



Geht so 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TVPUqN4q4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (16. April 2010)

" Geht so " 
da hat es einer wieder nicht begriffen 
oh man :, D
0/10 
einfach nicht die art des metal die ich höre und die ich nicht für qualitativ gut schätze





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbezVB_PT80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

Hmja lässt sich ganz gut hören, ist aber nicht 100% meins, daher 6/10.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJLRomwvJr4[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

10/10
Ich finds verdammt geil!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bMLrA_0O5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

-99999999999999/10
Schlechter geht es echt nicht mehr!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfJLFPBl_E0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

Nicht schlecht. Kannte ich vorher noch nicht 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tyxEAY7EV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. April 2010)

Film 1/10.
Filmmusik 9/10.

Mal was anderes:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AuFkYum5oxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

10/10 ein Klassiker!!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NJfEIeYB5s[/youtube]
Jaja, die lieben Frühlingsgefühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haitianben (17. April 2010)

Ist nich so mein Geschmack  4/10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK-1l18f3cY


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

2/10 das ist mal so garnicht nie mein Ding!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWb93oXXclA[/youtube]


----------



## Nawato (17. April 2010)

Ist eigentlich überhaupt nich meine Musik, ist mir wenn schon gescreamt wird zu viel Klargesang drin, aber sonst ganz OK 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2QU7AF-ecHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

love it! 10/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVaHG_QMvNk&feature=related[/youtube]
Wuuhhhaaaa, bei der Stimme brauch ich ein paar persönliche Momente für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2010)

ich schließe mich spawnferkel an.. mit "mag ich/mag ich nicht"-begründen macht 0 sinn..
deshalb schreib ich jetzt nur

4/10

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7degaA1Pz7k[/video]


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

Woohoo *hust* Na gut, dann so: Die Richtung gefällt mir, das Schlagzeug und besonders die double bass ist ziemlich geil. Insgesamt finde ich den Song aber etwas zu stumpf und langweilig, den Text zu stupide. Ergibt also: 5/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTazZbzw3r0[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Gefiel mir mal richtig gut, aber jetzt... naja 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpXdNaXYysk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So mal bissel abwechslung... Viloindustrial. Oder so ähnlich xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Instrumentals net so mein Fall, die Stimme ist ok aber das gesamte Lied wirkt doch ziemlich interessant und anders...7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOWSNHwph7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (17. April 2010)

2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXsFkRBsAF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (17. April 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> 2/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Langweilig zu ruhig und zu monoton
0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRqOb77OXIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Break the Walls down!
10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bTVl2GeNfqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (17. April 2010)

Irgendwie find ich die Stimme etwas zu gewöhnlich, d.h. sie hat keinen wirklichen Wiedererkennungswert. Aber das Lied ansich ist gut und der Sound ist echt "catchy" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e4L1Hu-6fcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal etwas anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

8/10 ... einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xP2rZ79RfWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

Sound, Instrumentals und Vocals passen! 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5_VcQn-iP7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2010)

Bin nicht so der Disturbed fan.. stricken gefällt mir besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem nicht schlecht 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKFvwsijeLg


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2010)

Billy Talent mag ich nicht wirklich...5/10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIf-tsjBgjc


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Billy Talent mag ich nicht wirklich...5/10
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIf-tsjBgjc



6/10 mh





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWGKghlbxqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nachdem Gestern mein Hirn ausgetickt ist ist das gut zum wieder Runterkommen.


----------



## El Homer (18. April 2010)

ähm ne ^^
2/10
HipHop/Metal ... *würg*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMumhUfukyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
*


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

El schrieb:


> ähm ne ^^
> 2/10
> HipHop/Metal ... *würg*
> 
> ...



Nich so meins...3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w5IcC4qRRZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach genial die Finnen!


----------



## Spawnferkel (18. April 2010)

children of boredom... 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IsYUaKqDVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tade (18. April 2010)

Kannte ich nicht. Die Stimmung die aufgebaut wird hat mich aber gleichgepackt. Textlich top! Gefällt mir...8/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_DKzYUUDkU[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

7/10...ganz nett


Children of Bodom ftw!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zItgnNtulfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2010)

geht so. 7/10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=381ONKUjYr8


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2010)

OH GOTT.. 0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zJRjhGJta0


----------



## Deathstyle (18. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> OH GOTT.. 0/10


Jap, und das gleich 2x hintereinander. 0/10.

Da ich letztes mal übersprungen wurde: gleich nochmal.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AuFkYum5oxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (18. April 2010)

Edit:.... -.- oh man 0/10
hrm 
9/10 (@ Hammerfall)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8s-0LKFsFe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (19. April 2010)

Mir gefällt Immolate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0aQ-icrJhhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2010)

2/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yrpq1Mq2pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



normal hör ich so musik nicht aber das entspannt total^^


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (19. April 2010)

Äh, nein sorry. Überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack. Entspannt mich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14laEPVwzYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2010)

5/10


Vielleicht gefällt dir das hier besser, hör ich auch gerne die Truppe: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6zDjW97wX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (19. April 2010)

Jau, mag ich *g*

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Crn_B9OFOaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2010)

Ich weiss nicht in welchem Land du lebst aber in meinem kann ich dein Video nicht sehen ;D


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. April 2010)

?/10 Das Video ist in meinem Land nicht verfügbar. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=53nxwZlnOsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2010)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8fqncj3G6tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (19. April 2010)

Ich wohn in der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht geht ja diese Version




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Er9fPcbVfEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Zum Video:
Die Stimme gefällt mir nicht und der Rest ist für mein Gehör eher langweilig *g*

2/10 (Ich krieg gleich ein schlechtes Gewissen, bei den ganzen schlechten Bewertungen die ich hier gebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

EDIT: (Zwischenposter)
Bloodhound Gang ftw. Aber bei dem Lied krieg ich Ohrenweh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10

Das zu bewertende Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjTBYxhmC2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. April 2010)

Judas Priest will immernoch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Andere ist mal überhaupt nicht mein Fall ^^ 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D3vBoiQSywo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2010)

3/10

tut mir leid, aber es gibt nur eine einzige Deutsche Band die ich höre und die ist diese hier: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frlLLFjFBXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: @Menschenfeind, das ist schon besser als das davor^^


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (19. April 2010)

Onkelz! 9/10 (w00t, mal ne gute Bewertung *g*)

So, die letzte Paganmetal-Band, die ich vor dem Schlafengehen noch poste 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FuYIfwRTYnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2010)

8/10 aber nur weil se mich irgendwie an meine Space Wolves erinnern ;D

so, bin Lieblingslied von den Onkelz und dann geh ich auch pennen






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUPFVz8ZtA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tade (19. April 2010)

2/10 Ich mochte die Onkelz einfach noch nie, habs immer gehasst wenn mein Dad die gehört hat. Für die schwache Begründung immerhin 2 Punkte^^

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_0Rmsqxu9M&feature=related[/youtube]
Meinerseits mal was ganz anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2010)

0/10...Smileys die meine Gefühle beschreiben als ichs gehört habe: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2H4l9RpkwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Yayaa Mainstream undso...aber es ist einfach nur geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (19. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Yayaa Mainstream undso...aber es ist einfach nur geil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn man den ganzen "mainstream"-quatsch mal weglässt, ist auch so mies. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u4-tXGOwZ3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (19. April 2010)

haha schönes Lied
10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gnd7FMyj4UA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. April 2010)

2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OONqel6f_8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tade (19. April 2010)

9/10 Geniales Spiel. Gute Musik. Und wenn wir schon bei Gamesmucke sind:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbnD7sVCBOE[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. April 2010)

Ist ok, ich kann bloß damit nicht viel anfangen, da ich es nie gespielt hab. Das Genre gefällt mri auch nicht besondes. 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DVY8YFubAaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (19. April 2010)

Bin kein Schmuse Lied Bla Liebhaber >.> 1/10
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=etgySWDtxeI[/youtube]
Hör ich immer wieder mal gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. April 2010)

uhhh .. nein danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3/10
weil ihre stimme noch relativ ok ist






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsh4a3ACNg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (19. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> uhhh .. nein danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



9/10 Die band is gut...die instrumentals sin gut! edou happy nur nicht seine lieblings metal richtung^^ aber 9 sollten ok sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M4quM5UZg1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hier mal was "lustiges" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (19. April 2010)

0/10
Irgendwie fand ich das nichtmal im Ansatz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1X4wrlbStY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

-


----------



## Spawnferkel (20. April 2010)

der übliche pop-punk-mist. taugt höchstens als teenager-komödie-soundtrack, und ich hasse teenager-komödien. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DcsvPS0t0_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (20. April 2010)

och jaa... der Anfang ist sehr schön, nur mit dem Gesang kann ich mich nicht anfreunden 9/10
achja und deine Aussage zu deiner bewertung kann ich nur unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l3z74IW0FII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



0:30 Audiogasmus


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

-


----------



## Spawnferkel (20. April 2010)

ich verzichte mal darauf, den scheiß den du da so geschrieben hast genauer zu kommentieren, gebe deinem lied die 0 punkte die es für den langweiligen, monotonen beat, die 08/15 dudelei und den bescheuerten text verdient hat und mache mit einem lied extra für dich weiter:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJp0rr54OU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist auch "ausnahmsweise" mal kein metal


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

-


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> -



0/10 xD


Wenn wir schonmal bei Gamermukke waren: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2X_aLYuPH3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## foobarbar (20. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJLYegCMd98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



=)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. April 2010)

Ich bewerte alle 3 noch unbewerteten:
Spawnferkel:
Das Lied ist nicht zum aushalten... bei dem Sound wird mir übel. 0/10
Hat was theatralisches, aber da ich kein WoW spiel, lässt mich das völlig kalt. 4/10
Naja, Stimme gibbet nicht, aber Sound ist relativ ok. 5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S-lhoNZozwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (20. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spawnferkel:
> Das Lied ist nicht zum aushalten... bei dem Sound wird mir übel. 0/10



das tut mir leid.

das seether-ding da ist ein bischen sehr langweilig. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W2zkN74s72M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (20. April 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> das tut mir leid.
> 
> das seether-ding da ist ein bischen sehr langweilig. 3/10
> 
> ...



0/10.....ziehmlich lame.....kann mich damit Garnicht anfreunden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZrCw8po7JKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (20. April 2010)

Gänsehaut
10/10
werdich morgen im Auto hören, hab ja die CD ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8HewIRkmkaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


1:19 gehts los ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. April 2010)

Die ersten zwei Minuten waren nicht schlecht. Dann hat er angefangen zu singen und es hat alles wieder kaputt macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tpl6ncyxLGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (20. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Die ersten zwei Minuten waren nicht schlecht. Dann hat er angefangen zu singen und es hat alles wieder kaputt macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol....eine Frage: Do you know ...Metal, i mean ...heavy metal..the trve shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (20. April 2010)

El schrieb:


> lol....eine Frage: Do you know ...Metal, i mean ...heavy metal..the trve shit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



heavy metal, liebe pur-fans, für euch sowas wie jon bon jovi


----------



## Rexo (20. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Die ersten zwei Minuten waren nicht schlecht. Dann hat er angefangen zu singen und es hat alles wieder kaputt macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr guter song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GH5 WTF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cVgBuwM9zcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. April 2010)

Endlich malwieder qualitativ höherwertige Musik.. 8/10, NIN sind halt eh sehr speziell - aber imo gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr strange und echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber der Text ist klasse.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1FwlQhFLQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (20. April 2010)

Das Lied gefällt mir nicht aber die Message ist leider wahr 
5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RT5R2Jcjidw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist zwar weder meine Musikrichtung, noch mag ich es aber interessant ist es allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2010)

Mit viel Wohlwollen noch eine 2/10... nicht wirklich Meins.

Die Band hab ich durch Zufall entdeckt, weil sie im Oktober zusammen mit Alestorm in München sind... sind aber auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6TSpd3mvl3A[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (21. April 2010)

ja..ehm..10/10 man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-52Yf2F2qU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


oder




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUNN_thjjWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sry aber ein Sauflied muss immer dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2010)

Zum ersten : 10/10, geht einfach ab (und kannte ich sogar schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Das zweite ist mir zu blackmetalig... 2/10.

Eines der besten... 10 Lieder des Albums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PaiJE8ndADE[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (21. April 2010)

_10/10 Alestrom_






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbQCf8F1JsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. April 2010)

9/10 Das waren noch Zeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e6773FthF4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (21. April 2010)

oar ! immer nur Slipknot !
aber nun gut 9/10 ich mag auch ruhige Sachen und das ist gelungen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lILbCE-3yCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 YEAH


----------



## EisblockError (21. April 2010)

8/10 Growling ftw



Edit: Lied war einbetten deaktiviert, dann halt das hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. April 2010)

3/10... so schlimm isses jez net.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yBoLlqerXWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (21. April 2010)

Nie gehört, aber ich find es richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJLRomwvJr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich find ihn übrigens viel besser als Howard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (22. April 2010)

Ich bin nicht so der Killswitch fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ccsrmQNCydE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (22. April 2010)

PAGAN 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qd4q0Xx-u1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (22. April 2010)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FBLbrJxGtro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (22. April 2010)

naja 4/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atE0bQC17p0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lyua (22. April 2010)

0/10 das video klappt nicht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNFoL4WGFp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (22. April 2010)

8/10 erinnert mich an Nickelback




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMumhUfukyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. April 2010)

Sehr nett! Sowas such ich schon länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0_CkD9n-imI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (22. April 2010)

8/10 gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RwDVrvSwAJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## J0b0 (22. April 2010)

6/10 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOO4MXXCTQg[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (22. April 2010)

10/10
Edit mist zu spät
joa ganz gut ... seh ich ja auf Wacken 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8kYa-fMN0mI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vpFmUTppgGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



entweder oder ^^


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2010)

Ich hab mal Bifröst genommen... 6/10. Eigentlich ist es mir wieder zu black, hat aber nette Folk Teile, wenn auch nur im Hintergrund. 
Und ausserdem fand ich Bifröst schon immer cool, also die Brücke aus der nordischen Mythlogie und nicht die Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1d_9RZ3ShVs[/youtube]


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2010)

Seine Stimme ist geil, Text ist Stellenweise sehr gut und an anderen etwas überhoben, an sich aber okay - aber die Instrumentals sagen mir garnicht zu, daher 6/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7I3PHqcy_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2010)

8/10, ganz süss





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzkDSJ0q6kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gamemukke...Siedler III Das beste Spiel das ich jemals hatte, heute würd ich dafür töten...ich bekomme es nirgendswo mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gamemukke...Siedler III Das beste Spiel das ich jemals hatte, heute würd ich dafür töten...ich bekomme es nirgendswo mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Beruhigend... aber viel zu ruhig und langweilig. Stehe überhaupt nicht auf sowas. 2/10
XD... Ich habs zu Hause liegen und spiels nicht^^.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xlqXHnb2YA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


DISTURBED, WEIL ENDE SOMMER NEUES ALBUM "ASYLUM" RAUSKOMMT!!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> XD... Ich habs zu Hause liegen und spiels nicht^^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast ne Pn :O

Disturbed ? 10/10 *Mit T-Shirt rumwedel*

Hab grad kb nen Lied zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonith (23. April 2010)

gut dann mach ich mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lc9zpFc-I1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

2/10 tut mir leid, heute und vorallem bei dem Wetter kann ich kein Metal hören ;D






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6aRuqozNMmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2010)

Bob Marley? 10/10!

Mal hier was neueres:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iHerYUdPe44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bullet for my Valentine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (23. April 2010)

bin nicht begeistert von bfmv
5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hy21HYu_3KM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


0:50 gehts richtig los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (23. April 2010)

mittelmäßig. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPPrODdXwHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (24. April 2010)

2/10 eindeutig zu schlechtes gegrunze teilweise 0o





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fqvfp94k6Ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (24. April 2010)

naja, is nicht wirklich mein Geschmack aber ganz gut 6/10





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2mgfatNBpM
EIns der besten Disturbed Lieder ueberhaupt....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

Nicht gerade mein Lieblingslied.. Aber Disturbed eben 9/10...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9H7IuIGak74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (24. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nicht gerade mein Lieblingslied.. Aber Disturbed eben 9/10... xD
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0VbShBzv30[/font]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

Ok... Das ist eins meiner Lieblingslieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 11/10
Jetzt kommt vllt. mein absolutes Lieblingslied von Disturbed (im Moment^^):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5_VcQn-iP7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (24. April 2010)

Sehr geiles Lied 10/10

mal was ausserhalb des Disturbed Wahns ^^

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88PrhXg9D-8[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (24. April 2010)

Was ich dort höre gefällt mir doch sehr 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3Bm_cNkt1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (24. April 2010)

\0/ Ukrainischer Black Metal das bekommt 9/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abkdv-1DCE0


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. April 2010)

der instrumentale teil ist ganz nett aber der gesang ist grausam 
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zVy4aNDrYH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

Die Instrumentals gehen ab, bloß gefällt mir die Geige(?) oder was auch immer in dieser Metalart (folk?) ist nicht so.^^ Aber Stimme ist auch geil... 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LZaKHQEie0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (24. April 2010)

jooaaaa 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0I1geB7U5VI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (24. April 2010)

3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OODOWx02APk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

_Ich Mag Onkeln nich sry 
2/10_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nll8-kSlq6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2010)

Nicht verfügbar, leider... aber Al Yankovic ist immer mindestens 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGOaz3BZC_w[/youtube]
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
Falls ihr es nicht wisst - die Band besteht nur aus einem einzigen, der alle Instrumente spielt und singt...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. April 2010)

Dafür, dass ers allein macht, macht ers recht gut^^, wenn mir auch dieses extreme Gegreische nicht so zusagt. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0T673vPBkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die letzten 30 sek auch unbedingt hören!
Und ja, ich hab das Disturbed Fieber... dauert noch ca. bis nach dem neuen Album im Sommer und noch ca. 10000 Jahre danach an...


----------



## Asayur (25. April 2010)

Ich mag Disturbed gerne und das ist auch ein solides Lied von ihnen, somit 9,5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbwxz_bma2E[/youtube]


----------



## Deathstyle (25. April 2010)

Seine Stimme ist echt geil, aber so geklimper ist mir einfach zu flach :\ 3/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmTtgnAjfnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (25. April 2010)

4/10 da gibt es weitaus bessere von den Donots aber weitáus bessere





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTggZtg4c5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (25. April 2010)

nicht der beste Song vom Album 
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EB2NCnj30vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

7/10 gefällt mir irgendwie. Nicht zu laut und auch nicht zu leise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOR2Xkuhdxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (25. April 2010)

10/10 beste Alternative Band <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zFw9l_TFokU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (25. April 2010)

Slayer halt 8/10, auch wenn es bis 0:58 sehr lahm ist.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kolumbien (25. April 2010)

4/10 ist halt nich mein fall




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=syDHNeIywrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (25. April 2010)

ganz nett aber kann es mir nicht lange anhören 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7M0QXG5_-jM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magickevin (25. April 2010)

7/10 irgendwie ist die Stimme langweilig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nYaGYcHyWgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (25. April 2010)

Schrecklich 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U8gkcXwbHpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8EbQU4tbB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldier206 (25. April 2010)

11/10 Korn ftw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-TNckXgfYhA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-TNckXgfYhA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. April 2010)

oh gott .. 
0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uPKQ-2OgyX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. April 2010)

Hätteste mal lieber Cannibal Corpse geposted, das da ist mir viel zu viel Klischee 1/10. - Das sind für mich die Bushidos unter den Metalern :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z77Fspd5hlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Falsches Lied geposted :< - Double Nature ist jetzt richtig.


----------



## Spawnferkel (25. April 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hätteste mal lieber Cannibal Corpse geposted, das da ist mir viel zu viel Klischee 1/10. - Das sind für mich die Bushidos unter den Metalern :>



bin ich der einzige, der findet, dass cannibal corpse als beispiel für "klischeefreien" metal nicht so ganz optimal gewählt sind?

zu dem lied: geht so. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNIPsr0VYDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. April 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, der findet, dass cannibal corpse als beispiel für "klischeefreien" metal nicht so ganz optimal gewählt sind?



Cannibal Corpse war nur sehr naheliegend, Signatur und so. Eluveitie kann ich mir nämlich auch nicht anhören ohne einen Würgereiz zu kriegen.


----------



## Rokrie (25. April 2010)

11/10^^ ok 10 /10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMm2aElNdgg
techno^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. April 2010)

überzeugt mich jetzt nicht so ..
5/10


Edit:
verdammte zwischenposter ><
0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWMj7S5jzUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. April 2010)

Die niedrigst mögliche Punktzahl ist übrigens immernoch 1/10.


----------



## EisblockError (25. April 2010)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VpR0SAbNXmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kolumbien (26. April 2010)

jeh im garten chillen und ein kaltes bier 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bn8iK9ydcTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (26. April 2010)

_MGMT is gut 10/10

Ich find MGMT und Empire of the Sun haben n relativ ahnlichen SOund _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tj_Nlm0871E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kolumbien (26. April 2010)

Kannt ich gar nicht 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHYY6sysmko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ulgi (26. April 2010)

9/10, geniales Lied^^

Dire Straits - Money for Nothing


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XE190Dt95Hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (26. April 2010)

_NoFX is nich so mein ding 4/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=O0cuyCEV5tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Film is Genial der Song noch besser ^^_


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2010)

geht so 5-6/10


musste mich grad entscheiden ob ich opening 1 oder 3 nehme, hab dann aber 3 genommen^^:







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDeZmx-lvto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ulgi (26. April 2010)

8/10, die Serie kenn ich noch net, sieht vielversprechend aus =D

Bleach - OP5


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2010)

7/10

Ich guck zur Zeit nicht so wirklich Bleach, hinke eher Onepiece, Fairytail hinterher und muss noch Shippuuden Movie 3 zuende gucken (auch wenn es nicht so spannend zu sein scheint)


Naja, das beste Opening wie ich finde: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RNdsRx58atk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

Ganz ok, aber nix besonderes und auf Japanozeugs steh ich net...2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xfMfmi-PwKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Langsam hab ich alle Disturbed Lieder gepostet, die mir gefallen...und es waren verdammt viele Disturbed Lieder!


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2010)

ganz ok 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vr8NxwwvNA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2010)

Vorposter >.< Zwischenposter... 5/10 ich mag das Op nicht...auch wenn ich Death note liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopop:10/10
wir beide sind grad auf nem Disturbed-trip oder wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0VbShBzv30


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (26. April 2010)

6/10 Disturbed ist nicht so mein Typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UZEPL9kDbYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Was ist eigentlich aus dem schönen Krieg zwischen Viking und Black Metal geworden?)


----------



## Tade (26. April 2010)

Also dieses Genregemetzel ist mir persönlich wurscht. Was fetzt, fetzt halt eal in welche Schublade man es packen will.
Zum Song: 6/10! Fetzt schon, ist aber nicht ganz mein Geschmack. Irgendwie zu einfältig und ein bisschen Melodie vermiss ich auch^^

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8ZXXxlPYAQ[/youtube]
deftones sind keine musik. deftones sind sex.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. April 2010)

10/10, stimm ich dir zu, vorallem live sind sie einfach acid pur.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Zl_M5IVBBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ist zwar nicht lang, aber ist dafür toll :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

Naja, auf sowas stehe ich ganz und gar nciht^^. Is aber immeer noch viel besser als jeder Popsong...was bei mir eig nicht so viel heißt^^. Aber irgendwie kommt das Ende perfekt... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HO-vftsTPNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Disturbed! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S. Ich bin 24/7 seit nun fast 1 Jahr auf Disturbed Trip!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. April 2010)

is jetzt nicht mein lieblingslied von disturbed .. mhh .. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SEoBUwhKsh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

Mir "too much". Geht mir außerdem zu schnell, sodass kein Gefühl rüberkommt, dass ich bei Disturbed so liebe^^. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aVHd7dpesPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hier ist mal ein Disturbed Lied ohne Stimme.


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2010)

das find ich net so toll^^

4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OzWIFX8M-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. April 2010)

...
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8_xqBchMe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2010)

naja, geht 2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywGItztAP-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nicht auf den Titel achten, das Lied ist gut^^


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (26. April 2010)

8/10

Da hier grade schonmal Death Note aufkam muss ich das hier natürlich posten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWZEoBloNFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (26. April 2010)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CjObi8ESWjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (27. April 2010)

_Ich konnte dich kussen ^^ habe den song lange gesucht ^^

over 9000/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=xzir1B43I3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ma ''Deutschen Power Metal'' einer der wenigen die man ertragen kanne ^^_


----------



## Kolumbien (27. April 2010)

3/10 ist nicht mein ding


----------



## Kolumbien (27. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsQhuxPsSjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich konnte dich kussen ^^ habe den song lange gesucht ^^
> 
> over 9000/10_



Adresse auf Anfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ kloumbien

kann das video nicht angucken "Einbetten auf Anfrage deaktiviert"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D3vBoiQSywo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kolumbien (27. April 2010)

hat bei mir auch nicht funktioniert steht dann einbetten auf anfrage deaktiviert dann einfach auf you tube klicken kommst automatisch zum video


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

8/10 Gefällt mir recht gut

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDpAkE6wR3A[/youtube]


----------



## EisblockError (27. April 2010)

geht so, 4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EkF4JD2rO3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tade (27. April 2010)

Dream Theater sind einfach nur genial. 10/10!!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TGX2Jwhx2s[/youtube]


----------



## Kolumbien (27. April 2010)

geht so 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mrSkUOn_9C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tade (27. April 2010)

dito geht so 4/10. Wenn schon KIZ, dann so...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VyYe3Sw1BI[/youtube]


----------



## EisblockError (27. April 2010)

Ich hör es mir aus prinzip nicht an, das einzige was man mit KIZ machen kann ist lachen über die ganzen Leute die das wirklich gut finden, dann lieber Richtigen Rap und nicht so Weißwurst Fagot scheiss^^


PS:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R4_-Ha-KsSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hab dank DT jetzt nen Ohrwurm davon -.-


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2010)

Haha wo hast du das denn ausgegraben? xD 6/10




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGg44sYSwYQ[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (27. April 2010)

Edit: *würk*, american pie soundtrack mukke... 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EB2NCnj30vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


sehr kühler song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (27. April 2010)

El schrieb:


> sehr kühler song
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



definitiv. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZuDMZAvf5gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (27. April 2010)

El Homer, zum 100. mal, es gibt kein 0/10, das Niedrigste ist 1/10


@Vorposter: Überhauptnicht mein Fall 2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MS35vZAYO7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (27. April 2010)

1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wd0Y1Sko7hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (27. April 2010)

El schrieb:


> 1/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh2vPCRRRNA


----------



## dragon1 (27. April 2010)

Relient K - Pressing on <3333 der song ist soetwas von toll

Lamb of God...6/10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWxBrI0g1kE


----------



## Spawnferkel (27. April 2010)

ausnahmsweise mal wieder disturbed, wer hätte das erwartet. die sieht man hier ja so selten. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=puG607ho7TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stasjan (27. April 2010)

6/10,ganz ok.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PL6jwxw9T3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (27. April 2010)

bin aber eigentlich ja auch nur ich und Alkopop die das posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zwischenpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10 ganz gut.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azJvYDK8xEo


----------



## Kolumbien (27. April 2010)

4/10 gehts so ( mal wieder grins)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z7Hh1HE2lgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (27. April 2010)

5/10 -.-
sonst wird man ja gleich als genre rassist betitelt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=afNI3z1c9AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2010)

Ist mir wie so oft ein bisschen zu blackmetallig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber trotzdem noch eine 6/10, so schlecht ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nein, das ist keine Absicht dass das Lied auch mit '(Through) the gates of hell' anfängt' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrJAwCBbnuc[/youtube]


----------



## EisblockError (27. April 2010)

1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qWmiO4SavZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2010)

Bei 1/10 würde mich schon eine Begründung interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (27. April 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bei 1/10 würde mich schon eine Begründung interessieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weil ich weder Kriegsfilme, noch Kriegslieder, mag. Daru!


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2010)

Ok, das ist ein Grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich steh natürlich auch nicht gerade auf Kriege, aber das Lied ist einfach nur genial imo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (27. April 2010)

Naja, ich Versuch es mal interessant zu halten im gegensatz zu denen die einfach andauernd nur Metal posten xD:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eyFiClAzq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. April 2010)

8/10 R.E.M. halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann versuche ich es auch mal interessant zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-yJFA5fhYC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2010)

7/10 Interessant, nicht perfekt, aber interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufr56bx8rRk[/youtube]


----------



## EisblockError (28. April 2010)

Ich mag Schandmaul eigentlich nicht so aber das ist echt ok 6/10



Knokator halt, auch wenn se später sehr weich geworden sind wie man sehen kann xD 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD36GsRheEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gibt bessere Lieder von denen aber das ist lustig^^


----------



## dragon1 (28. April 2010)

5/10 Knorkator ist gut, aber dies Lied mag ich nicht so sehr.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMN6CuB6R1c


----------



## Spawnferkel (28. April 2010)

3/10

für das nächste lied muss ich auf myspace verlinken, habs auf youtube nicht in ner ordentlichen quali gefunden.

Bison B.C. - Stressed Elephant


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (28. April 2010)

7/10
Es ist ganz annehmbar aber wirklich "super" ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DQ6rWqWEZxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (28. April 2010)

Ilostatfrogger schrieb:


> 7/10 Es ist ganz gut aber wirklich "super" ist es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LeqzHJRxC0


----------



## Dominau (28. April 2010)

hmm.. bekommst mal ne 6/10 von mir. 

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]

edit: bewertung gefixt -.-


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

naja, ab und an ganz gut, aber nicht so meines, für 50% der Punkte genügt es noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZStQhKaSfm0[/youtube]


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. April 2010)

7/10 not bad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kqBgn_sN94Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal was ganz anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (28. April 2010)

7/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNrSQ4YnkWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (28. April 2010)

9/10. knorkator ist einfach insane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-60tyLQhA


----------



## EisblockError (28. April 2010)

Der Text ist zwar gut, aber das ist nicht die Art von Musik die ich so gerne höre ;D 5/10 da der Text gut ist.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tvS6td_mCKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Sir Elton John ein Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10 (nicht sein bestes, aber doch ein sehr gutes Lied)

Und wenn wir schon bei Klassikern sind:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQy0lliCNqE[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (28. April 2010)

Erinnert mich an Wacken 10/10

Herlich...das Wetter wird schön..das bedeutet chillen, grillen, Kasten killen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOKbhQbvpPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (28. April 2010)

1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VKZkkBFCceY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (28. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> 1/10



Geht es hier, bei dir immer noch um das bewerten des Songs ?!
Und hast du immer noch nicht die Regeln verstanden ?!


----------



## EisblockError (28. April 2010)

El schrieb:


> Geht es hier, bei dir immer noch um das bewerten des Songs ?!
> Und hast du immer noch nicht die Regeln verstanden ?!





Wiso? Was für Regeln, ihr gebt doch auch nie an warum ihr wie Bewertet.


Mir gefällt diese Musik einfach nicht, in meinen Ohren sind das einfach nur Geräusche.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. April 2010)

El schrieb:


> Geht es hier, bei dir immer noch um das bewerten des Songs ?!
> Und hast du immer noch nicht die Regeln verstanden ?!



Du brauchst net jedesmal beleidigt sein wenn jmd deine Musik net mag


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> 1/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6/10

das hier gibt es leider nur in mittelmäßiger live qualität <.<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otcSYdPTaSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (29. April 2010)

_Nich so meins 5/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=gP_y1YBM8IM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Text is richtig gut_


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

7/10 kenn ich und ist auch nicht schlecht, hin und wieder sogar ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DcfXVL0mh0[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (29. April 2010)

_Der Song hat mich durch meine Kindheit Begleitet <3

10/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=sEXHeTcxQy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wen das nich funktioniert hier nochma der selbe song aber ohne vidoe musste eventuel gehen 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=935CFnTt-iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Wie kaltes Bier: Warum sollte man was ändern, wenn es sowieso fast perfekt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZmd5QjGTPY[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (29. April 2010)

Nein. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9BjYkTjrhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (29. April 2010)

8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2ruH8IL9_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (29. April 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Du brauchst net jedesmal beleidigt sein wenn jmd deine Musik net mag



Lol oh man ich bin nicht beleidigt...

Nur wurde doch vorher erwähnt das eine kleine Begründung zu der bewertung doch angebracht ist !


----------



## Deathstyle (29. April 2010)

Deine letzten Begründungen bestanden alle aus "oh gott..", "..", "*würg*" und "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

".


----------



## Bayrischer-Bier-Berserker (29. April 2010)

6/10 Weils halt so gar nicht mein Geschmack ist, aber kanns trotzdem hören ohne Schmerzen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_AnOm8pcehw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein. 2/10



Wie kannst du Seether Fake It nur 2 Punkte geben? BLASPHEMIE, BLASPHEMIE!!!!





Instrumentals sind ok, aber der Japano Text und die Stimme missfällt mir. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FrpcICY2TVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (29. April 2010)

Ich find Seether ja eher langweilig, aber kann man hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vRookGHunrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (29. April 2010)

10/10 einfach genial das lied und die band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so und nun schonmal was zum einstimmen auf den aufstieg meines fc st.pauli´;D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyEqu-LyIyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. April 2010)

is jetzt nicht so mein fall :>

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VhDRRm_fNww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

Man kanns auch mit dem growlen übertreiben^^.
Aber geht ab.
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2wY7cQEJMdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wer hätts gedacht, Disturbed. ^.^


----------



## Spawnferkel (29. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer hätts gedacht, Disturbed. ^.^



... 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XxizB02d0gE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (29. April 2010)

1/10 so gar nicht meins ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YB1QkirsCpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

5/10 kann man hören aber nix besonderes







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eBgOHp6vlqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Kein sehr tolles Lied aber so gehts mir gerade


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Ich mag das Lied.. 9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDZPV5kx0ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja, ja, ich weiß, es ist aus Twilight... Mir geht's aber ums Lied. Und das rührt mich im Moment immer wieder zu Tränen... Und das in keinem Zusammenhang mit dem Film. Punkt.


----------



## Trolligerand (30. April 2010)

naja 1/10 nicht mein fall





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yuq4EftSqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

1/10

es gibt nur zwei deutsche sänger und das sind farin urlaub und :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnF7MU_hYcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. April 2010)

böhse onkelz kann ich nicht ab ..
und das lied ändert meine meinung da auch nicht
2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZcDadW-cQhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (30. April 2010)

har har 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wNg4aFJs1cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

Ganz ok, nur hat mich der Gesang nicht umgehauen 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzaFmRqMNoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. April 2010)

ich liebe die stimme von diesem mann
9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIazEDTBUKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (30. April 2010)

Das ist gut 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BmLo7Cmndr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (30. April 2010)

3/10 nicht mein fall 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cq9j5JaMEEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (30. April 2010)

kenn ich, geht eigentlich ganz gut rein ^^ 7/10

Tipp: nächstes mal das Ding wenigstens bis zum Ende anhören...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAE6o0bEw9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (30. April 2010)

10/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Do2ykXZ0zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Hm... Ganz okeh... 4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJy1Z3NGHXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. April 2010)

Der Klang ist ganz angenehm, mir aber viel zu langsam 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZThquH5t0ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein absoluter Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. April 2010)

lol 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qr65ph0DfkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qf2S7kKLtEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (1. Mai 2010)

Klassiker ^^ 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hx2MtKseJD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

10/10 voll mein nerv getroffen

mal was Ruhiges für die sensiblen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oimpv21VOSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Schlecht ist es nicht, aber sowas höre ich eigentlich nie. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NXt4e5ydac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (1. Mai 2010)

Nerosil schrieb:


> 10/10 voll mein nerv getroffen
> 
> mal was Ruhiges für die sensiblen
> 
> ...



Allein da ich aus mannem komm müsste ich die lieben *g*


Und ja sind nicht schlecht aber nicht unbedingt meine musik richtung daher 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nUEcxHqucU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fuuu alko war schneller, naja bewerte ich seinen song mit ner 10/10 disturbed <3 auch wenn ich heavy und grade fozzy lieber hör disturbed is imba!!


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Mai 2010)

10/10 weil es Judas Preist
und nun ein bissel ska





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOH1kgCzrJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (1. Mai 2010)

Gott, der Shit ist geil 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjV8SHjHvHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (1. Mai 2010)

10/10 einfach heavy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AxFJjD2H9qM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Vorsicht, bass aufdrehen ^^


----------



## Edou (1. Mai 2010)

El schrieb:


> 10/10 einfach heavy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9/10 Nicht schlecht, niiiicht schlecht^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVOXdoRXtKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (1. Mai 2010)

_10/10 is richtig guter heavy-Metal <3_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HhFfipMI_Ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Mai 2010)

instrumental gesehen ganz nett aber der gesang stört mich
power metal ist einfach nicht meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMgcvKmHIvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Geht ab, aber du kennst ja mein allgemeines Problem bei diesem genre. :X
7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ypfG9jwxXM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Geht ab, aber du kennst ja mein allgemeines Problem bei diesem genre. :X
> 7/10
> 
> 
> ...



Disturbed!!!111einself 10/10 ^.^ like un so






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JROLkREW3qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ps: fozzy meine lieblings baaaaand <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Ot:
El Homer, vergiss den Kreativitätscontest nicht, alles wartet auf dich...
Hast noch bis Morgen 18 Uhr Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qenya (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Geht ab, aber du kennst ja mein allgemeines Problem bei diesem genre. :X
> 7/10
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, nicht ganz mein Ding. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X6ZSuNpM06Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Mai 2010)

Ich mag Subway to Sally eig. nicht aber das Bannkreis Album war allgemein recht gut, speziell dieser Song. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nbe3eQmp3mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (1. Mai 2010)

too slow...naja deathstyle bewerte ich dann mal mit 9/10 hört sich nice an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JecA5ZkfJf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und erneut...fozzy <3


----------



## Spawnferkel (1. Mai 2010)

fozzy: langweilig, aber aushaltbar. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QVzdBAlRiW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Sehr langweilig, viel zu langwielig, die Stimme suckt, unaushaltbar. Davo nbekomm ich Kopfschmerzen. Ich mag sowieso Death Metal nicht so aber das ist 1000 mal schlimmer.
1/10

P.S. Wer Fozzy lw findet und das nicht...naja.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YtuvVjj-vR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mal was anderes wie Disturbed, dass du dir es vllt. mal anhörst, bevor du wieder unter 4 Punkte gibst, falls du bewertest.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

7/10 gibt bessere von RATM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GEkQR9Wzock

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sehr langweilig, viel zu langwielig, die Stimme suckt, unaushaltbar. Davo nbekomm ich Kopfschmerzen. Ich mag sowieso Death Metal nicht so aber das ist 1000 mal schlimmer.
> 1/10
> 
> P.S. Wer Fozzy lw findet und das nicht...naja.



oha, da hab ich ja anscheinend einen nerv getroffen. 



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mal was anderes wie Disturbed, dass du dir es vllt. mal anhörst, bevor du wieder unter 4 Punkte gibst, falls du bewertest.



ach, daher weht der wind. ich hab schonmal ein lied nicht gemocht, dass der herr für das allerallerbeste und überhaupt und sowieso hält. wie konnte ich nur...


----------



## Edou (1. Mai 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> oha, da hab ich ja anscheinend einen nerv getroffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ach, daher weht der wind. ich hab schonmal ein lied nicht gemocht, dass der herr für das allerallerbeste und überhaupt und sowieso hält. wie konnte ich nur...



Sorry für OT:Wenn ich mir dass so durchlese sind deine bewertungen wohl immer so zwischen 3-4....nie höher....nicht nur 1 mal....alles was DU nicht postest ist iwie nur 3 oder 4......Anstatt mal ne gute 7 zu geben (auch wenn das Lied nicht dein fall ist) anstatt zu sagen es ist langweilig, oder so.Es muss ja nicht alles dein geschmack haben nur etwas besser beurteilt werten wie "Nicht ganz mein fall, stimme und instrumentals aber ok 6/10" zb.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> oha, da hab ich ja anscheinend einen nerv getroffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ach, daher weht der wind. ich hab schonmal ein lied nicht gemocht, dass der herr für das allerallerbeste und überhaupt und sowieso hält. wie konnte ich nur...



Du sagst immer, egal was ich oder die meisten anderen posten:
Es IST langweilig, es IST nicht anzuhören.
Ich FINDE ist bei Bewertungen, die hauptsächlich subjektiv gemacht werden (bei Musik) eigentlich Pflicht.
Außerdem muss man nicht allem, was man selber nicht hört weniger als 4 Puntke geben.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

ich heule mir nachts auch immer die augen aus wenn jemand mein lied schlecht bewertet


----------



## Spawnferkel (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du sagst immer, egal was ich oder die meisten anderen posten:
> Es IST langweilig, es IST nicht anzuhören.
> Ich FINDE ist bei Bewertungen, die hauptsächlich subjektiv gemacht werden (bei Musik) eigentlich Pflicht.



muss ich jetzt vor jeden satz, den ich hier verfasse, schreiben, dass das meine meinung ist und nicht das neue wissenschaftliche standardwerk? das sollte normalerweise klar sein, ich kanns aber gerne auch nochmal separat für dich hinschreiben.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Außerdem muss man nicht allem, was man selber nicht hört weniger als 4 Puntke geben.



nein, muss man nicht. man muss aber auch nicht bei allem, was man nicht gut findet, noch 5 bis 7 punkte draufschlagen, um ja die gefühle der anderen nicht zu verletzen.
ich würde ja gerne mehr punkte geben, aber das wird schwer, wenn man nur 3 sich immer wiederholende bands vorgesetzt bekommt.


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Mai 2010)

7/10 für das lied von Menschenfeind ^^ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E5F9OKYSYGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Mai 2010)

8/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1E4bXWXs2I8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Ich bin eig. kein Fußballfan, vor allem kein Bremen. Sound is ok, aber nicht mehr. 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJ0_HYuR_fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Mai 2010)

5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NFmdmR7MTz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Mai 2010)

3/10 sry kann ich nichts mit anfange sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twtiLCs3S1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Mai 2010)

Was hat der Titel mit dem Lied zu tun ;D? 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BG42F-5AVOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

Wow ich bin paff
10/10 
Das ich das lied mal wieder höre hätt ich neh gedacht







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_DSq-LhOyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Mai 2010)

7/10


Trozdem, finde dass das hier das geilste SM Theme ist was es gibt:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HZjBEQ0atuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Was hat der Titel mit dem Lied zu tun ;D? 9/10



frag den der es hoch geladen hat ;D ich weiß wie es heißt ^^

10/10 geiler Theme!

sry im vorraus für das antifa bild da aber anders gibt es das lied nicht ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TcZSAGDwUyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Mai 2010)

geht so aber text ist ganz ok 7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LthpTOGqcTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Mai 2010)

10/10 ich mag zwar kein hip hop aber das ist geil und ich hab gut gelacht ;D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zZXCBmaoKgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

Das war nicht so gut, Text nicht so und Stimme absolut keinen wiedererkennungswert =(
3/10




PS:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H7NDO3Kc82g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Ja ich weiß, schonwieder und das Lied ist nicht gut aber irgendwie lustig und krass, zuende hören!


----------



## Trolligerand (2. Mai 2010)

mhm geht so aber trotzdem 6/10 weil der text doch ein wenig lustig ist, ^^
gut ich wechsel wieder zum Ska über, diesmal was älteres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_N1qQZL550

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (2. Mai 2010)

is eine seite vorher schon 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nuXOsu8jpeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (2. Mai 2010)

Wie poste ich das Vid eig direkt ins Forum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Mai 2010)

```
[media]youtubelink[/media]
```





Arosk schrieb:


> is eine seite vorher schon 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

8/10 hab ich mir gleich mal runtergeladen :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cUJrt6E6ki0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (2. Mai 2010)

10/10 sowas ist nur perfekt xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLsmONFqMyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bissel mehr Metalcore ab jetzt von meiner Seite xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 10/10 sowas ist nur perfekt xD



oooooh jaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als ich "Foo Fighters feat. Serj Tankian" gelesen habe ist ein gewisses körperteil extrem hart geworden xD

5/10 der song ist hart an der grenze ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxwT24ZAKDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (2. Mai 2010)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7F2sK-x_HFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (2. Mai 2010)

so langsam muss ich mir von dem guten mann wohl mal die eine oder andere platte kaufen. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5von-_FI0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (2. Mai 2010)

7/10 geht gut ins ohr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yM1UjsjOeM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (2. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> is eine seite vorher schon 6/10




augen auf beim eier kauf eine seite vorher ist bestimmt nicht bad manners mit my girl lollipop, solltes dir die lieder auch anhören


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

Relativ ok, aber mir zu gewöhnlich. 5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JROLkREW3qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ihr bösen habt das einfach letzte Seite von Edou übersehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Mai 2010)

Sei mir nich böse aber i-wie klingt das für mich zu sehr nach Backstreet Boys 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k7AZIvDD5Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (2. Mai 2010)

11/10 
Fallout 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMumhUfukyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

geht so 6/10, quali suckt^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpmILPAcRQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (3. Mai 2010)

_Sry aber ich mag solche Tanz filme nicht 

5/10 weuk es trotzdem n klassiker is 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=wyxXzfO0eXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wurde gestern abend gespielt ^^_


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde Fettes Brot irgendwie genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stone Sour - Cold Reader





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k6GRxJk8urQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (3. Mai 2010)

5/10 find ich jetz nicht so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun mal werbung für ne band wo ich die sängerin und den keyboarder kenne ;D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NHRD7O0yEjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (3. Mai 2010)

Wirklich schön, aber es fehlt etwas an power 
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UwJv2OyD_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (3. Mai 2010)

mit viel gutem willen noch ne 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sbSt1WbO0wU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nerosil (3. Mai 2010)

an sich schön ruhig aber nicht so mein fall

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cSqhNTpU5Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (3. Mai 2010)

5/10 nicht grad so gut aber man kann es hören ohne ohrenkrebs zu bekommen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kwT-G4T5KEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (3. Mai 2010)

_Hat n funny Sound ^^

8/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=a7nPmn3soiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der beste song von gestern abend neben Hamburg Calling_


----------



## Rexo (3. Mai 2010)

_Is klar durch reladen doppel post blödes internet_


----------



## Trolligerand (4. Mai 2010)

10/10 fettes brot ist einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzMWIL-c2oA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

3/10 naaajaaaaa ... nich so mein fall ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RW2heKjzjIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (4. Mai 2010)

Ac/dc da kann man nur 10/10 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier mal was aus der fun ecke ich finds trotzdem ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGV64LhAWkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Mai 2010)

sooo krank das es wieder genial ist.  9/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0mEaZbx2CI


----------



## Rexo (4. Mai 2010)

_Das Orginal ist besser so Dragon aber so was will ich nie wieder hohren 

0/10




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Q6vsD2TgQaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Apocalyptica und Till Lindemann <3_


----------



## Dominau (4. Mai 2010)

10/10.
ich liebe dieses lied einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so hier mal hammerfall für euch 

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kB1QTxRabD8[/video]


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

omg ^^ 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PJjstZNfi3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Weezer! 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7T4hm8VmHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (4. Mai 2010)

wunderschöne Stimme 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ciECUVrklZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (4. Mai 2010)

nicht so meins, aber auch nicht grotten schlecht 4/10.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgrcNXNgVsQ


----------



## El Homer (4. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> nicht so meins, aber auch nicht grotten schlecht 4/10.


Die Irnonie ist, das Judas Priest einer der Vorgänger aller Metal bands war, die es heute gibt xD
Wie zB bfmv..oder Metallica ^^


----------



## Edou (4. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> nicht so meins, aber auch nicht grotten schlecht 4/10.
> 
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kgrcNXNgVsQ[/video]



da el homer nicht bewertet hat mach ich :>

4/10 - mag ich ned, sorry^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7keWk4nt0fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



jetz gehts eher in richtung christlichem rock (skillet is kewl)


----------



## Trolligerand (5. Mai 2010)

allein wegen dem wort christlichen rock ein wertung von -1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xE0UA8RREX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (5. Mai 2010)

_an so einem Meisterwerk darf man nicht rumschrauben
Hat der dem song Bass gegeben ??

Orginal 10/10

Scheiss Kopie
-10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=no6-vsHgHJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## pedda_w (5. Mai 2010)

Denis Leary - Asshole  sorry aber 0/10 kannste knicken meiner Meinung nach! tut mir leid für alle denen der Song gefällt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hn1pHEcjdqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

0/10 sry da bist du bei mir an der falschen adresse ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKw3KShAl_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (5. Mai 2010)

8/10 auch wenn soad nicht mein fall ist weiß das lied zu grfallen

so und nun nicht allzu ernst nehmen das nächste "lied"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lyHSjv9gxlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

xD 8/10 sitmmt irgendwie^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6VslW0Khc7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (5. Mai 2010)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOlieZfPHwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4KEEXyRL0qE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4KEEXyRL0qE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Trolligerand (6. Mai 2010)

1/10 schlechter geht eine cover version gar nicht 0o hör dir besser das orginal von Kate Bush an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=20PQBtyfNZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Mai 2010)

2/10,
das entspricht nicht meinem Standard : /

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVbe-n_9izo[/youtube]


----------



## Trolligerand (6. Mai 2010)

-5/10 Rammstein ist einfach scheiße,sry das ist meine meinung :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqxSKUaC1iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Enkallus (6. Mai 2010)

Nich so ganz meins von daher nur 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wfbVkurMhUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

_OMG...0/10 neverever 

Ma richtige musik^^





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=1qKGZ4Ysy5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2010)

0/10 da nicht verfügbar (PS, das niedrigste ist 1/10!)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SJhGpM2ijfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (6. Mai 2010)

Find ich ganz ok 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zR1KgoiEm-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (6. Mai 2010)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfY5CucOdyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (6. Mai 2010)

Nicht nur GOD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0eRNZiSr8hY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2010)

geht so 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cK6KK7NhdQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (6. Mai 2010)

Jo die Filmmusik ist genial 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1HEueR3cNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

7/10... Ich versteh das Geschreie immer noch nicht, es gibt auch guten Metal mit normalem Gesang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N73TSkAtdCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (7. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> 7/10... Ich versteh das Geschreie immer noch nicht, es gibt auch guten Metal mit normalem Gesang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du gerade ernsthaft Rise Against als Metal betitelt? :O Also für mich ist das Punk ^^
Naja egal 4/10....Ist nicht meine Musikrichtung aber ganz unterhaltsam....
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyQDr4ZBvAA[/youtube]


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Metallica is nich meins... 3/10


Dann isses halt Punk. Schreit trotzdem. Muss nich sein ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xf_hbPO6GFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Ärtzte sind ganz gut, aber es gibt bessere Songs... 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P4hjYnjoIZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> augen auf beim eier kauf eine seite vorher ist bestimmt nicht bad manners mit my girl lollipop, solltes dir die lieder auch anhören



*nachtrag* 

Ich brauch mir nichts anhören was ich schon oft genug gehört hab um zu bewerten.

Ops Doppelpost xD


----------



## Rexo (7. Mai 2010)

_Warriors find ich besser von ihnen 
10/10

Wieder auf einem riesen Oomph trip as beste musik vidoe ever 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=62tn1mbxt60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## El Homer (7. Mai 2010)

Enthält Content von Sony..bla bla 
in meinem land nicht verfügbar usw





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlkuyPDFhyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (7. Mai 2010)

5/!0 Slayer hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nun mal wieder ein soundtrack




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWlXU2DeYkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Da schlaf ich ja gleich ein 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SEP7b5VW0-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Der schreit wenigstens nich ganz so schlimm wie viele andere, deswegen 5/10...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rc9_U-RBSuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Erst wollen sie kein Power Metal und nun kein Metalcore xD 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2HhJkOsFus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Das is doch mal was... 10/10, find das Lied gut ^^ Man muss ja nich immer schreien ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5sUh5I6kx1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (7. Mai 2010)

ich kanns nicht mehr hören ^^
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2d2oSJS8QAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nerosil (7. Mai 2010)

pfui mir zu eintönig 2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJtOKhryN0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

schrecklich 0/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x698XNiV6T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Mai 2010)

Ich habe Nirvana noch nie gemocht und fang jetzt auch nicht damit an 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpzr5OZguXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (7. Mai 2010)

Auch mal so etwas angenehmes wie Blues ist auf Buffed zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uX8SxXFo85o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (8. Mai 2010)

aufm Konzi hamse ja stimmung gemacht..
aber core ist nicht mein fall

2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zkRqndZCpN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


mal was ruhiges an so einem schönen Samstag


----------



## Trolligerand (8. Mai 2010)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bp2UHWuf7UY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (8. Mai 2010)

_Schon ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10

Die hat ne Schone stimme find ich




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=16Reh7dDM5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

Früher hab ich das Ding geliebt 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GG9qlKEyV4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (8. Mai 2010)

Verdammt geiles Lied. 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AVuc9AYhMgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (9. Mai 2010)

4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3aZcZ2Um2Yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist kein gutes Lied, aber hab nen Ohrwurm davon, daher


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0/10!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n1LuBbGfJoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (9. Mai 2010)

joa 
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2m0jTTe2_M8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_So morgens fruh will ich keinen Black Metal hohren 

5/10_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7pE8ReA5cn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (10. Mai 2010)

6/10...Gibt schlechteres, zum Beispiel:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IQLk-LF1JY[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_0/10 never ever 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=NbMuZTb9ePI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (10. Mai 2010)

6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD7s4i_X-p0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_Jemi Hendrix eben 10/10 

The Fratellise <3 _




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yPIz_1on-ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (11. Mai 2010)

0/10 dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar ^^

so vllt keine gute quali und sich gibt es bessere cover´s davon aber trotzdem hier mein Song ;D




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVpF7vUOJPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (11. Mai 2010)

7/10 ganz cool 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oc-P8oDuS0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (11. Mai 2010)

_Das is n e echter Klassiker 

10/10 die musik von fruher wahr um einiges besser als die von heute 


Wer Johnny Cash nicht bewertet nicht kennt oder schlecht bewertet soll von dme Zorn seiner Fans getroffen werden 
R.I.P Johnny Cash 




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=wxh-FfElY0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Mai 2010)

Spuhren? xD
Das Lied geht nicht, ich kenns. Imo ists auch sein bester Song überhaupt - daher 10/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jCjlqAri_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


you gonna gurgle mayonaise! xDD


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (11. Mai 2010)

Ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


Mal was ruhigeres von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dqmzyt9tZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (11. Mai 2010)

10/10

auch was ruhiges von mir 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zkRqndZCpN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kolumbien (11. Mai 2010)

8/10 ist gut zum einschlafen mehr aber auch nicht dafür 7 Punkte und eins für das bild ist extrem geil 

hab ein episches lied gefunden vom sänger von Wolfmother ( extrem geile band ) und slash (war gitarist von guns n roses). echt geiler rock und das solo ist auch extrem geil



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yajU0oeMJo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (11. Mai 2010)

10/10
seine Stimme erkennt man auch sofort ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGKuF4j4zlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (11. Mai 2010)

_Richtig gut...schoner Rythmus

10/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=2ps0bQONjys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (11. Mai 2010)

Geht was anderes als 10/10?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RuyGPB1-q5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (11. Mai 2010)

_Ja es geht noch mehr ^^_


----------



## EisblockError (11. Mai 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WNDh_tFIHn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (12. Mai 2010)

Naja ist halt immer das Gleiche und nicht wirklich mein Musikgeschmack, aber hört sich irgendwie lustig an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yJAYtdPBBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_Igit...der titel hohrt sich interessant an aber rap oder was das is ne danke

0/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=k7K4jH7NqUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. Mai 2010)

12/10 Johnny Cash ist einfach unschlagbar!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CweROG8S-68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer das schlechter als 10 bewertet hat keine Ahnung von Musik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

10/10 Pink Floyd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PO8-iYzG5FE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (12. Mai 2010)

Equilibrium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFBIr3Vx16w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_Nich ganz mein Geschmack aber nich schlecht

7/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=x9wci8aCCM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Nerosil (12. Mai 2010)

überhaupt net mein ding sowas hör ich eig nur wenn ich Dicht bin oder CS zocke der sogar beides

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GhUfHIZ01Cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (13. Mai 2010)

Das Lied hab ich zu oft bei einem Kumpel gehört..früher.
1/10

Höre ja sonst selten Power Metal, aber die raue Stimme vom Sänger ist wirklich genial 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZ-kKcgpC4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lyua (13. Mai 2010)

Gar nicht so übel 5/10


Finde ich ganz Cool 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RC-UBpsIn3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (14. Mai 2010)

iiiiiiiiieh HIM <,< 2/10 nicht mein fall





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q83DgeNfsx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und ich weiß das orginal ist besser ;D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Naja, ich finde die instrumentals lahm, die Stimme passt finde ich nicht zu dem Sound, ich finds nicht gut. 3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RnVpe2kOXcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (14. Mai 2010)

rrrrrröööööööhhhhhhhh !!! 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHZmMA_OAMw


----------



## Moritz17 (14. Mai 2010)

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3v8xOsP9X0


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Ok, mir aber im Moment zu ruhig. 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1cMi2PmhxvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (14. Mai 2010)

sowas hätte ich von dir ja jetzt nicht erwartet.
geht ganz gut, haut mich aber nicht vom hocker. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zguCFjHyVeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Mai 2010)

naja, death sind zwar legenden aber wirklich was anfangen konnte ich mit denen noch nie so wirklich .. 
das lied überzeugt mich jetzt auch nicht so richtig aber die gitarren sind ganz nett
5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DtraLXu7NM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Hört sich ok an, aber mir im Moment bissl zu hell und kommt mir leicht witzig und "hell" rüber. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EnwsO1nNzWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Haha Arosk, zu langsam. :>


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

Edit: na 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GG9qlKEyV4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Relativ gut, aber mir teilweise zu ruhig und die Instrumentals könnten stellenweise auch härter sein, wie ich finde. 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDLW6ljC4j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hört sich ok an, aber mir im Moment bissl zu hell und kommt mir leicht witzig und "hell" rüber. 7/10



ein lied das "boner city" heißt kommt dir nur leicht witzig rüber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic
man hört schön den bass am anfang raus, gefällt mir richtig gut!
zum ende hin wirds eher langweilig .. 
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J23asuVdAJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

Gefällt mir, find aber die Stimme zu schwach xD 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZoVPNgIXm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Cool, erinnert mich teilweise irgendwie eine Mischung aus Seether und Disturbed, kp wieso. Und das kann nicht schlecht sein.^^ 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSZl1K6PR-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

Argh ich mag es einfach nicht xD Obwohl das wohl das beste der dreien ist 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BmLo7Cmndr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Drums rocken, rest Durchschnitt bis gut würde ich mal behaupten. :O 6,5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6O8wNMWfEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Liebe diese Band einfach.


----------



## El Homer (14. Mai 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZ-kKcgpC4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


erst die Stimme bei 0:56 hören DANN BEWERTEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (14. Mai 2010)

stimme gehört. find ich jetzt nicht so besonders. rest auch nicht so toll, die typischen keyboard-schmalz-melodien und der chorartige zwischengesang, geht mir ziemlich auf die nerven. ist aber auch absout nicht mein genre. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwHuI4OFUu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Ziemlich gut, aber mri gefehlt das gewisse etwas. Growls sind aber astrein. 7.5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zSUecjQ7etw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Erst seit gestern morgen entdeckt, bin also noch extrem auf dem Trip von denen.


----------



## El Homer (14. Mai 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8s-0LKFsFe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Haut rein. 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2dI6xiLqxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (14. Mai 2010)

Der Gesang gefällt mir nicht wirklich, doch die Gitarren hauen rein. 6/10

Ich hör auch zwar viel Metal, doch da das hier fast "ausschließlich" gepostet wird sollte man auch mal von der Schiene wegkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BagBLneliqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Mai 2010)

Klingt gut, aber mir zu lahm. 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rPdMvjodofM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (15. Mai 2010)

2/10

Tut mir Leid, das gefällt mir gar nicht. Den Gesang finde ich immer noch grauenhaft, aber verglichen mit dem vorigen Lied ist hier auch Gitarre und Schlagzeug unpassend. Irgendwie hat es keinen Rhythmus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7DIdp26T4BI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eines der wenigen House Lieder, das mir gefällt. Richtig schön <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2010)

es gibt bei dieser Musikrichtung ein paar Lieder, die mir gefallen, dieses gehört jedoch nun wirklich nicht dazu... ich finde die stimme und die melodie nicht grade toll... 3/10

so, kann mich zwischen 2 liedern zur auswahl nicht entscheiden :S





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QoK0MSVuLpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lIKuXnzuYGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (16. Mai 2010)

2.
5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_dl40ZOgyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (16. Mai 2010)

4/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG2KbWS8AGE


----------



## Smeal (16. Mai 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CqLAwt8T3Ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (16. Mai 2010)

wtf drugs?! 3/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELKHeThl_Kk


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2010)

Ich mags nicht so... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rCUga2jh2Gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kolumbien (16. Mai 2010)

sry ich steh nicht auf klassik 3/10

hammer lied von pendulum




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kJ09FpWoaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Mit den Gesangselementen kann ich gar nichts anfangen und die Elektroeinspielungen hasse ich (Elektro, Techno und House und der ganze Mist sucken). Dennoch, der Beat ist in Ordnung. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XH-ihYMeZxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (16. Mai 2010)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MHJw0p6BfMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (16. Mai 2010)

schön
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1ggJqkFLd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


heut endeckt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Was soll ich groß zu sagen... 8.5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0ZCAarIVSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Mai 2010)

3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_XFMCgeI7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (17. Mai 2010)

5/10, mag die musik nicht wirklich, geht mir aber auch nicht direkt auf die nerven





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8qDwXL13Ka8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mindadar (18. Mai 2010)

5/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHefzGGhBlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (18. Mai 2010)

die haben schon deutlich bessere lieder gemacht. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jBiPoh6An7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (18. Mai 2010)

Ist ok, mir aber irgendwie zu Mainstream-Rockig... 7/10

Nur als Hinweis - bis auf ein Schlagzeug haben die keine Instrumente, das ist a capella 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

Am 10.10 mit Blind Guardian in München... wird nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2010)

Van Canto ist geil, aber der Song failt irgendwie hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWGOEWdV13M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (18. Mai 2010)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OjEA5azuC44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (18. Mai 2010)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9mRLtPd64I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



R.I.P Ronnie


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2010)

9/10 + 1 R.I.P Punkt :<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLAjKtmT3lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (19. Mai 2010)

10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PJam935OdRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## öhmkp (19. Mai 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1/10
leider gar nich meins^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JStfziF4duQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Enkallus (19. Mai 2010)

geht ja mal garnich 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSwaVvF7rdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das is schon besser =)


----------



## öhmkp (19. Mai 2010)

Enkallus schrieb:


> geht ja mal garnich 1/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geht ja mal gar nich =/




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jwXxUTGNe2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schon viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (19. Mai 2010)

öhmkp schrieb:


> geht ja mal gar nich =/



mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0aaxZbsD6k


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

ganz gut :> 6/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRlHBTYKyVg[/youtube]


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (19. Mai 2010)

Hört sich sehr gut an 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbQCf8F1JsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (20. Mai 2010)

ich hasse techno, aber der Track ist wenigstens ruhig und ich kenne ihn ^^ 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gRyv94qk51A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (20. Mai 2010)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gH0y3_-jX3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (20. Mai 2010)

10/10

dieses jahr nach Norwegen..und das Lied macht Vorfreude !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0I1geB7U5VI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (20. Mai 2010)

Ich sing gern mit.. bei dem lied geht das aber leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten ganz gut. wenn ich den text verstehn würde wärs noch besser 
6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odE0m4njzl8

mittlerweile find ich die sogar besser wie slipknot !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Mai 2010)

Solide, aber Slipknot kannste vergessen :<. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1l3zmjXBao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Mai 2010)

1/10

Ich höre eignentlich alles was es an musik gibt, aber in meinen Ohren ist das keine Musik sondern einfach nur Krach :S






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DL-KyXp0biE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vergan (21. Mai 2010)

Offspring ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10




*in der Musikkiste rumkram*

http://www.youtube.c...?v=99a6DaheLqs


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (21. Mai 2010)

Alestorm! 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=So7Ujd2QxxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2010)

_Ist mir etwas zu ruhig aber sonst gut
7/10_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QYbI_suVpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ist mir etwas zu ruhig aber sonst gut
> 7/10_
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man(n) sich gut anhören, finds nicht schlecht von daher 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QuVfrLh9Oz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



R.I.P Dio endlich mal reingehört und der isn gott!


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2010)

_Ohne worte Holy Diver der legendarste Dio song 

10/10

Ich muss es mir nicht mal anhohren 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=lLBj4rP8H0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## El Homer (21. Mai 2010)

phu..9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKCgV__C-Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (21. Mai 2010)

Das Lied wär 10 Punkte wert, wenn es nicht so lang und eintönig wäre. Ansonsten aber echt top! 

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOLgBgnnUUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Mai 2010)

Naja, Metalcore...
4/10, da die Screams nicht zu corisch sind.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6tQP8qLCaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2010)

Nicht schlecht, aber ein bisschen langweilig. 7/10

Neues Sabaton Album... wo bleibt die Post, verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGy2zScMvv8[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (22. Mai 2010)

_Das richtig gut o.O nur der sound ist etwas dumpf

10/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=TgsbPY1dykE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2010)

Richtig, deswegen will ich endlich die CD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Post lässt sich mal wieder Zeit...


----------



## Spawnferkel (22. Mai 2010)

fand ich, als es rauskam, mal ganz nett. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxGD45SK08o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (22. Mai 2010)

Hehe. das video ist witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkdtg7BYkY8


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2010)

_Gute rRythmus

_10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0BaDRignlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eulun97 (23. Mai 2010)

also ich gebe dir 5/10 punkte WEIL es is nich mien typ aber deshalb gleich voll mies abstempeln is UNFAIR
Totale Finsternis im mom eines meiner Lieblingslieder


----------



## Galtara (23. Mai 2010)

Ich gebe dem Titel 6/10. Es ist nicht gerade mein Musikgeschmack aber trotzdem nett zu hören.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oEIvlihb2Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Dazu passt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0Gs4xGw1Eg 2/10



Gibts nicht bei Myvideo :<

http://www.rocktube.us/gHGBfmusZ5C/Grave_Digger_Rebellion.html


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Mai 2010)

Quali is ziemlich schlecht, klingt für mich so wie ganz altes Metal irgendwie, so nostalgisch. Ganz ok, meinen Nerv triffts nicht. 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EjINfktVHq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. Mai 2010)

>.< neeeeeeee 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yDGI2__LHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (23. Mai 2010)

schöner text 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=deqmV16hUko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (24. Mai 2010)

10/10!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q0kGQa-LBi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (24. Mai 2010)

sehr schön^^ 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WlyWjIoz7ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

Ziemlich gut, aber mein Fall ist es nicht. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8pvt6mLuUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2010)

Das is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10

imo bester song von in flames xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrcGUwEemgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Enkallus (24. Mai 2010)

naja is net so meins wemms gefällt 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yg_rf2d894k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das is mal musik =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

Ziemlich ok, aber auf den Irischen Taint hab ich keine Lust. 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DKgN15uK7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Enkallus (24. Mai 2010)

hmmm 1/10 sry aber wenn nix irisches dann ja vllt ne deutsche band =)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PqgqCZdwcFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Mai 2010)

Hmm, hat mir zuviel von "Can´t Stop" und deswegen nur 5/10 weil es nicht so gut ist.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHqoSZeEArA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (24. Mai 2010)

_Zu viel Dam Dam do ^^

5/10_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJSAeUXOZ5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Herzinfukked (24. Mai 2010)

_Ist gar nicht so meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

3/10 weil es sommer ist xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBhGuumIpSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[eigl. hör ich black/doom metal aber emilie autumn hat es mir sehr angetan...]


----------



## Rexo (24. Mai 2010)

_naja..nicht so mein ding 6/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Dys1_TuUmI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## El Homer (24. Mai 2010)

haha ich bin gut drauf 
10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZCLdV60Yt7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!!!!


----------



## Herzinfukked (24. Mai 2010)

_über die politische einstellung können wir jetzt gerne diskutieren ;p musikalisch aber eher meine richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m9bdbLWZlqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (24. Mai 2010)

Herzinfukked schrieb:


> _über die politische einstellung können wir jetzt gerne diskutieren ;p musikalisch aber eher meine richtung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

Da kann ich nur 0 geben tut mir Leid. Bei rechtsextrem hörts bei mir auf (BM mag ich auch nich so wirklich).




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dgaqYKPzLlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (24. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur 0 geben tut mir Leid. Bei rechtsextrem hörts bei mir auf (BM mag ich auch nich so wirklich).


Ich tolleriere sowas auch nicht ..in keinster weise, aber es muss ja einen unterschied geben..bei texten die sich um den stolz aufs eigene Land beziehen ...und die anderen texte ..in denen es um die vernichtung anderer Länfer geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Amerika hängt auch an jedem zweiten Haus eine flagge...würden wir das bei uns in deutschland machen...würden alle wieder denken...Adolf lebt wieder ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

El schrieb:


> Ich tolleriere sowas auch nicht ..in keinster weise, aber es muss ja einen unterschied geben..bei texten die sich um den stolz aufs eigene Land beziehen ...und die anderen texte ..in denen es um die vernichtung anderer Länfer geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lass lieber nicht weiter drüber reden. OT und so, und polit. Themen.
Ich mag Amerika nicht, ich mag Deutschland nicht, ich mag rechts nicht fertig.
Keine Diskussion anfangen oder meinem Post antworten, geht schließlich hier um Songs.


----------



## Herzinfukked (24. Mai 2010)

BTT: live seeeehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DYKsQqQgSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (25. Mai 2010)

Der Anfang ist scheiße, danach gehts aber wieder ganz gut^^ 7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4xS9G4yC0Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (25. Mai 2010)

0/10 Du hörst HipHop? Gib dich nicht auf! Lerne Gehen. Reden + Tanzen ^^ 

nun ein toller song den man nicht zu ernst nehmen sollte!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0LYMA--2MIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2010)

_Ne sry das geht ma gar nicht 
0/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=30w8DyEJ__0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Trolligerand (25. Mai 2010)

2/10 Sänger usw sind austauschbar und bleibt doch gleich ;(





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ud7Uy0rs_No

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (25. Mai 2010)

Jo..ganz toll, mit Gewalt auf Gewalt reagieren -.- (Good Night White Pride)

Naja..
6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBTgBkQqeOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2010)

6/10
Ich versteh so wenig xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=606Vk2iSFNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (25. Mai 2010)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tna0Mmu1XlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (26. Mai 2010)

El schrieb:


> Jo..ganz toll, mit Gewalt auf Gewalt reagieren -.- (Good Night White Pride)


Das bild hat nichts mit dem Lied zu tun du hohlbirne -.-


----------



## EisblockError (26. Mai 2010)

naja dann mach ich mal weiter 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eH1UmMu3R7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (26. Mai 2010)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=deqmV16hUko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Apuh (26. Mai 2010)

5/10
Bruce Dickinson - Tears of the Dragon


----------



## Acid_1 (26. Mai 2010)

9,5/10
Wirklich super Song.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gD5tU-5NXd4[/youtube]

Ein Song, so schwer aufzuhalten wie ein Panzer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Mai 2010)

amon amarth haben bessere lieder, viel bessere lieder
4,5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DtraLXu7NM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Hattest shconmal von mir bewertet. Gab ne 7, weil ich es witzig klingend fand. :>




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HM6Z_PQj2_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

ganz gut 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muHf10rVkZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ganz gut 7/10



Dachte, du magst das Death Metal ohne Melodic davor nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Lied...
Das ist einfach nur gestört. o.O 1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k70Wv_LHY_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Ja, der Song ist aber nicht schlecht, hört sich gut an ^^


----------



## Dominau (26. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvkHIZg_954&feature=related hier mal das original <3 ..


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (26. Mai 2010)

Da ich leider gezwungen war, dieses Lied schon x Mal anzuhören (Fragt bitte nicht warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gibts dafür ne schöne 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nun gut, die gäbe es auch sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ziAsMTs9sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Solo ist einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (26. Mai 2010)

gut 
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKCgV__C-Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (27. Mai 2010)

Es war ganz gut bis er bei 1:24 Angefangen hat zu singen... 5/10
Die Intrumental Stellen sind ganz nett aber jedesmal wenn ein vocal dazu kommt könnte ich direkt ausschalten.


http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=_yWU0lFghxU&feature=related

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=_yWU0lFghxU&feature=related[/media]


----------



## Dominau (27. Mai 2010)

Ganz nett :> 6/10
vorallem das video gefällt mir.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bihXsPmkjGU


----------



## El Homer (27. Mai 2010)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9K0wfgGElo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (27. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Es war ganz gut bis er bei 1:24 Angefangen hat zu singen... 5/10
> Die Intrumental Stellen sind ganz nett aber jedesmal wenn ein vocal dazu kommt könnte ich direkt ausschalten.


Das ist ja auch Black Metal, das muss so.


10/10
Black betty, yeah.^^

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gyBw5Vb0vGU[/youtube]

Bester Melodeath aus Italien, als mitwirkender Vocalist unschwer zu erkennen: Bjørn Strid von Soilwork.


----------



## Herzinfukked (27. Mai 2010)

7/10 war meine einstiegs-metalrichtung :>

wenn wir beim thema melo death-sänger-nebenprojekte sind





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zeiYK27K1mA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2010)

2/10 Weiss nicht warum, aber ich finde das grottenschlecht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWruBwPNBOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder sind nicht wirklich das wahre ich weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (27. Mai 2010)

10*/10
CC gehen einem richtig ins Blut, total geil.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzVoVV4nENY[/youtube]

Lasset uns saufen, es ist an der Zeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2010)

10/10 
Eins meiner Lieblingslieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NhrxGCMzRL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nein nicht weil es WoW ist sondern nur geil klingt.


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2010)

Indeed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist und bleibt epic, auch wenn ich von WoW nichts mehr halte und es auch nicht mehr spiele. 10/10

Mal was ganz anderes - Piano-Metal. Ich bin mir sicher dass es nicht allen gefällt, aber ich finde es hat was. Und das Lied ist ein verdammter Ohrwurm...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLesGMA0-rM&feature=player_embedded#![/youtube]


----------



## Acid_1 (27. Mai 2010)

10/10
Kenn ich, ich finds geil.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keFOfbeB6zk[/youtube]


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (27. Mai 2010)

Gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10

@Reflox, Das wolllte ich jetzt posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lebsKg8HLyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2010)

Gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Folk-Metal ist (fast) immer toll, 9/10.
Und schon wieder was ganz anderes - ziemlich altschulig, aber definitiv ein verdammt gutes Lied und eine tolle Band...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jH74e3Qo9k[/youtube]


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=blle9tmP7p4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

5/10

Naja geht so.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeOSZJr1x2U


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> Naja geht so.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeOSZJr1x2U



Typische Club-Bratze. Klingt wie alles andere. 2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtFQx3A_b9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bacchus (28. Mai 2010)

10/10 würde wieder kommen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qwRm8i1OLWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> 10/10 würde wieder kommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10/10, meine Hose klebt und meine Ohren auch. Wenn ich könnte würde ich das Lied heiraten und viele andere kleine Lieder machen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=inIuYren8jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

1/10
Gefällt mir garnicht :S

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYwKCuSh34c


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

1/10
Gefällt mir garnicht :S





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2y8N6qYTmBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (28. Mai 2010)

0/10 da es Hip hop/rap ist ;/ so und nach den ganzen schlimmen songs, mal wieder richtige musik




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BG0oJD2Nic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (28. Mai 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> 0/10 da es Hip hop/rap ist ;/ so und nach den ganzen schlimmen songs, mal wieder richtige musik



und dann ausgerechnet children of boredom. die ironie, die ironie. 1/10

da das hier auf der letzten seite grandios übergangen wurde, gibts das halt nochmal:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tna0Mmu1XlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Mai 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> und dann ausgerechnet children of boredom. die ironie, die ironie. 1/10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, ist mir nur im moment etwas zu ruhig 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4RRiyab4cs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Mai 2010)

ich finde solche musik lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nicht lustig genug um sie gut zu bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kD8sxIjVuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ich finde solche musik lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warst du nicht der typ mit dem slipknot avatar? das erklärt so einiges :>

@ topic

ac/dc hat auch bessere lieder
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=urXOKRSGFqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

Wäre draussen anderes Wetter gäb es ne andere Bewertung aber bei so Sonnenschein geht das nicht 
2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpGAxziiHic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (28. Mai 2010)

ziemlich gut 10/10
Edit: anderer song benotung bleibt gleich ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4FYYs9-sgy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ziemlich geiler Doom metal


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Mai 2010)

Richtig schleppend, so muss Doom-Metal sein.
10/10

Kommen wir mal von Doom-Metal zu schönem Dark-Metal
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpR_UPYanAc[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Hört sich irgendwie wie stinknormaler Rock an. Aber muss sagen, nicht schlecht. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6O8wNMWfEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Total Trve und Evil! 0/10!


"[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]0/10 da es Hip hop/rap ist ;/ "[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Würdest du jedem Hip Hop/Rap eine 0 geben? Wenn ja dann lache ich jetzt kurz in dein Gesicht. Ha, ha![/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bu1CVuaMSes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Mai 2010)

0/10
Igitt, Trancescheiß oder was auch immer.
Also ich würde, Hip-Hop ist keine "Musik" oder "Kunst" sondern Bullshit. Das einzige, was an Hip-Hop Kunst ist, sind die Graffities.
Aber das soll jetz hier bitte nicht in beknacktes geflame ausarten, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack, akzeptier es oder verrecke.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=o05xPuZF2I8[/youtube]

Piratööööön Metöööööl!


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> 0/10
> Igitt, Trancescheiß oder was auch immer.
> Also ich würde, Hip-Hop ist keine "Musik" oder "Kunst" sondern Bullshit. Das einzige, was an Hip-Hop Kunst ist, sind die Graffities.
> Aber das soll jetz hier bitte nicht in beknacktes geflame ausarten, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack, akzeptier es oder verrecke.



Hahaha, oh wow. Ich lachte! Du würdest also Hip-Hop ist keine Musik? Was kennst du denn so an Hip-Hop? Warte, du kennst gar keinen bis auf den Mainstream-Rotz? Lass mich eben noch lauter lachen, jetzt da ich merke dass du es wirklich ernst meinst!
Wie ein 14 Jähriger. "ICH HÖRE NUR METAL, HARDCORE EVIL TRUE UND SO XD". Naja, irgendwann wirst auch du erwachsen, küsschen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLw5b70OJH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Mai 2010)

Der alte Hip Hop aus den Anfangszeiten ist gut anzuhörn, aber dem Rest kann ich nichts abgewinnen.
Und dumme Idioten von deiner Sorte, die denken, sie wären was besseres als andere, kenne ich auch zur Genüge, aber lassen wir das jetzt.
2/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C12MnlfyxpI[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Mai 2010)

die stimme ist nicht mein fall und die instrumentals sind verdammt langweilig
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N-HXmDfw2dQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Der alte Hip Hop aus den Anfangszeiten ist gut anzuhörn, aber dem Rest kann ich nichts abgewinnen.
> Und dumme Idioten von deiner Sorte, die denken, sie wären was besseres als andere, kenne ich auch zur Genüge, aber lassen wir das jetzt.
> 2/10
> 
> ...



Hörst du eigentlich was anderes außer Metal? Ich meine, ja. Du bist total der harte Kerl und so, und Saufen ist auch voll lustig, weißt. Aber, muss ja nicht sein.
Aber lustig wie du denkst dass es den Hip Hop aus den Anfangszeiten nicht mehr gibt. Naja, mach du nur. Man kennst sich halt nicht mit allem aus, auch wenn man gerne so tut, was?

Anbei das beste Lied dieses Jahr. Kein Grund irgendwas zu bestreiten, ich weiß ihr liebt es alle. SOTY




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-agl0pOQfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Achja, 0/10 für 'Torture Killer' fehlt noch of death, darkness, evil, putrid, destruction und toxic. Am besten noch Holocaust und du hast gewonnnen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Achja, 0/10 für 'Torture Killer' fehlt noch of death, darkness, evil, putrid, destruction und toxic. Am besten noch Holocaust und du hast gewonnnen.[/font]




wie wäre es mal wenn die musik anstatt der namen bewertest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Mai 2010)

7/10
Sowas meine ich.
Und ich bin der gewöhnliche Typ, den man auf der Straße trifft, ich höre nur meine Musik

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=YY-EOYJQMMY[/youtube]


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wie wäre es mal wenn die musik anstatt der namen bewertest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klingt wie 20 andere Sachen von 20 anderen Metal-Bands. 0/10. Immernoch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ESmlFNQ4Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

OMG KILL IT NOOOOOOOOOOO
minus unendlich von / plus unendlich
Das Lied kommt jeden Tag 20000 mal und man kann sich dem kaum entziehen...worst song ever.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0e77y6zgmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bacchus (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Klingt wie 20 andere Sachen von 20 anderen Metal-Bands. 0/10. Immernoch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10/10 hör ich immer laut beim Auto fahren mit offenen Fenster. Die bitches tanzen dazu immer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NaJaC9L0Jp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Klingt wie 20 andere Sachen von 20 anderen Metal-Bands. 0/10. Immernoch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du bist immer wieder lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Mai 2010)

10/10

Hier auf die Frage, ob ich noch was anderes außer Metal höre: Ja, tue ich, alles was mir gefällt.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mQro1Wk0HSg[/youtube]


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> warst du nicht der typ mit dem slipknot avatar? das erklärt so einiges :>



LEAVE SLIPKNOT ALOOOOONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111achtzehn

läuft 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8MhjJJRrnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bacchus (28. Mai 2010)

10/10 
Torch is halt Torch 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J06h-Z-yYl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> LEAVE SLIPKNOT ALOOOOONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111achtzehn
> 
> läuft 4/10
> 
> ...



Torch saugt den Riemen von Olli P. 0/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ubfWnIid5J8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der Song von Bacchus saugt auch, Klassik ist was für Pussies. Achja, 1/10 wegen dem fetten Mann im Avatar


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Mai 2010)

Bacchus, der Gott des Weines.
Ohne Klassik und Folk gäbe es keine solche Vielfalt von verschiedenen Stilrichtungen.

... ... ...0/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QP1eiKNq99k[/youtube]


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Bacchus, der Gott des Weines.
> Ohne Klassik und Folk gäbe es keine solche Vielfalt von verschiedenen Stilrichtungen.
> 
> ... ... ...0/10
> ...



Ohne Klassik hätten wir heute viele, noch verschiedenere Stilrichtungen. Wer keine Ahnung hat und so. Ist das gleiche mit den Beatles, hätte es die niemals gegeben...

Achja, wenn du schon Metal postest, wenigsten guten bitte. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8F5YSA1Oz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2010)

Ist nicht mein Geschmack. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OeVIugzMGhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Mai 2010)

Wer hier keine Ahnung hat ist jemand anderes, was du schreibst ist einfach nur Schwachsinn.

5/10
Hat irgendwie was. xD

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ur9a9EXxKS0[/youtube]


----------



## Trolligerand (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Hahaha, oh wow. Ich lachte! Du würdest also Hip-Hop ist keine Musik? Was kennst du denn so an Hip-Hop? Warte, du kennst gar keinen bis auf den Mainstream-Rotz? Lass mich eben noch lauter lachen, jetzt da ich merke dass du es wirklich ernst meinst!
> Wie ein 14 Jähriger. "ICH HÖRE NUR METAL, HARDCORE EVIL TRUE UND SO XD". Naja, irgendwann wirst auch du erwachsen, küsschen.


 naja hip hop/rap bleibt nunmal scheiße egal ob Mainstream oder underground, macht die musik einfach nicht besser und das argument "wie ein 14 jähriger" ist Hammer*ironie aus* 
wie weiter oben erwähnt jeder soll seine Musik hören aber erwartet halt nicht das leute eure musik gut finden..

4/10
und hier was für alle zum runter kommen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xDnBzEj420

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Mai 2010)

YEEEAHHH, Spongebob 4-ever xD
10**/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Asn_7xhxgA[/youtube]
Na hoffentlich kommt jetzt kein Mod, wegen Jugendschutz und Zensur und so. ^^


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> naja hip hop/rap bleibt nunmal scheiße egal ob Mainstream oder underground, macht die musik einfach nicht besser und das argument "wie ein 14 jähriger" ist Hammer*ironie aus*



Das hängt noch ein Satz drann. Und noch einer. Kannst ja mal weiterlesen.
Ich warte noch immer auf Argumente gegen Hip-Hop. Kann mir keiner welche bringen?

Außerdem, 0/10. Spongebob ist nicht lustig und wird es nie sein.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MI8F5wQ0CLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2010)

Mag ich überhaupt nicht. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EltS1-4g3PQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Das hängt noch ein Satz drann. Und noch einer. Kannst ja mal weiterlesen.


Das macht das auch nicht besser, ist immernoch totaler Scheiß den du da zusammenschreibst.


0,5/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ9qWpa2rIg&feature=related[/youtube]
Hier mal ein bisschen Klassik zum abschalten.


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2010)

Klassik... 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7B9ER1CTEdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Mai 2010)

1/10
Es ist ja nicht so, dass es ohne die Klassik auch keinen Hip-Hop geben würde aber naja.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0CP82eZnYjI[/youtube]
Humppa!


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> 1/10
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass es ohne die Klassik auch keinen Hip-Hop geben würde aber naja.



Und darum soll ich es jetzt plötzlich mögen, obwohl es noch immer gleich schlecht klingt?

1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=it_NIjbfi7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2010)

7/10
Gefällt mir, obwohl ich garnicht son Fan von englischsprachigem HipHop bin, da eig. nur D12, Eminem, The Streets und haufenweise Grime.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Tx5tew8_sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (28. Mai 2010)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDbVanZawQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Mai 2010)

10***/10
Devildriver ftw!

Hier die Melodeath-Metal Götter Dark Tranquility

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vkwWWF1F2m8[/youtube]


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww hör mir mal zu, ich höre auch fast keinen Metal und lieber normalen Rock, Techno/Trance/Nightcore etc
Aber das was du da postest ist echt Müll, da muss ich schon viel intus haben um das zu mögen.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Harloww hör mir mal zu, ich höre auch fast keinen Metal und lieber normalen Rock, Techno/Trance/Nightcore etc
> Aber das was du da postest ist echt Müll, da muss ich schon viel intus haben um das zu mögen.



Du verstehst nur den tieferen Sinn nicht.


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Du verstehst nur den tieferen Sinn nicht.



da du kein lied gepostet hast poste ich mal eins für dich, passend zum geistigen alter

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONF2YLcpgD8[/youtube]

und jetzt mal im ernst ohne den bekloppten troll da -_-

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg[/youtube]


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> und jetzt mal im ernst ohne den bekloppten troll da -_-



Bist bös?


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Bist bös?



Ich bin zumindest "angepisst", wegen permanenten Provokationen (Trollerei), gegenseitigen Angriffen und den offensichtlichen Versuchen jegliche Harmonien zu zerschlagen.
Sieh es als Warnung - die letzte. Weitere Schritte behalten wir uns vor.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Mai 2010)

Ich bin da vielleicht nicht ganz unschuldig dran, hab was gepostet, das unweigerlich zum geflame führen musste. 
Dafür möchte ich mich nochmal entschuldigen.


----------



## Spawnferkel (28. Mai 2010)

1 1/2 seiten epischste bullshit-diskussion, und ich war nicht da. zu schade.

zum letzten lied: ist in meinem land nicht verfügbar, stand aber nirvana - smells like teen spirit dran. ich mag nirvana nicht, und das lied noch weniger da es mich irgendwann mal verfolgt hat. machen wir mal 3/10 draus, aus fairness-gründen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TGq6ofW-NqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Sicher genial zum entspannen 8/10

Keine Fragen zu dem Lied bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGR4JdAwV84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Das Rabenherz (28. Mai 2010)

/b/ ! Nein, quatsch. (; Abstraktes Lied. Ich persönlich kenne es schon eine Weile und mag es absolut. 
*7/10!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UYOrUzN35Z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (29. Mai 2010)

5/10

Ist eigentlich ganz ok.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb8WGig0MLU


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Mai 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach, eines der schwächeren Lieder von Eluveitie.
7/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eecFm2iRo7Q&feature=channel[/youtube]

Man beachte die Sängerin.


----------



## El Homer (29. Mai 2010)

Hrm ne, was ist das für ein Genre^^? "Power/Pop" Metal xD?
Mit viel Liebe noch 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IkvAb6THQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Atmosphäre in diesem Spiel ist....einfach nur perfekt.
(hört auch auch die anderen tracks an)


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Ich bin da vielleicht nicht ganz unschuldig dran, hab was gepostet, das unweigerlich zum geflame führen musste.
> Dafür möchte ich mich nochmal entschuldigen.



*hust* Ähm ich will hier keine Streiteri oder so anfangen aber... Harloww flamt alles und jeden... da kam man nichts posten ohne das er seinen Senf dazugeben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (29. Mai 2010)

Damit mein Post nicht in vergessenheit gerät -.-

Hrm ne, was ist das für ein Genre^^? "Power/Pop" Metal xD?
Mit viel Liebe noch 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IkvAb6THQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Atmosphäre in diesem Spiel ist....einfach nur perfekt.
(hört auch auch die anderen tracks an)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Mai 2010)

El schrieb:


> Die Atmosphäre in diesem Spiel ist....einfach nur perfekt.



Der Soundtrack übrigens auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

Ich habe grade nochmal lust auf...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=10agPj0Vzu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

dropkick ftw 8/10

hab grad an den anime gedacht xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMjlXzWJ-hU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (29. Mai 2010)

10/10
Ich muss mir dieses Spiel auch holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück gibts in meiner Nähe nen Markt, wo man alles für ne Hand voll Dollar kaufen kann (ba dam pisch) 

Edit: Zwischenposter! (sogar 2 :O )

Ist leider nicht so mein Fall. Die Stimme gefällt mir nicht.

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ift85e38H3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

OMFG VIKING, LONG TIME NOT SEEN 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HEdE2PzlAQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (29. Mai 2010)

Mag die Vocals nich so^^
aber ansonsten 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7itQO3i_SM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Mai 2010)

God listens to Slayer!!!!1111
Nicht meine Lieblingsband, aber gut und eben legendär fürs Metal. 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpbPoXjABDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (29. Mai 2010)

4/10 sry mehr ist nicht drin





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYbU5MCiH4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Mai 2010)

10*/10
Gefällt mir, vor allem weil Bud Spencer der Beste (hinter Chuck Norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7r3TxPeDU08[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (29. Mai 2010)

haha geile Version 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JlELMIiJjVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



0:36 = FICK JA ! Das Lied geht ab


----------



## Trolligerand (29. Mai 2010)

2/10 ganz bitter da gibt es echt besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so nun mal back to the 80´s





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRozebLKXvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Helloween... Powermetal... genial 9,9/10 (Ja, ich geb sogut wie nie 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-_Dhb9YyPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*
*


----------



## EisblockError (30. Mai 2010)

xD 6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n6j4TGqVl5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (30. Mai 2010)

die Beatles da kann man nur 10/10 geben




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHBwryfycvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (30. Mai 2010)

2/10

gefällt mir einfach nicht wirklich ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWxqd90-XWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (30. Mai 2010)

*Hier, dieses Video funktioniert*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=BXbhc3lfZL4[/youtube]

Guter Metalcore von BFMV, sie haben aber deutlich besseres.
6/10



Und hier, werte Damen und Herren, DIE APOKALYPTISCHEN REITER!!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psEwHaet2mA[/youtube]


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (30. Mai 2010)

10/10
Apo Reiter mochte ich schon immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpysRoAIICI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (30. Mai 2010)

ich kenns ja
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0I1geB7U5VI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und jetzt kommt mir nicht wieder mit: "0/10 ich kann ja gar nicht verstehen was die sprechen" -.-


----------



## Acid_1 (30. Mai 2010)

Týr ftw!
10/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49E0jG7kpcs[/youtube]


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (30. Mai 2010)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lc4WFzl-6Xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lootrünstig (30. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt mal mein aller erster Post hier überhaupt!

Power-Metal ist nicht so meins^^ desshalb nur 8/10 Punkte.^^

Und hier die Götter:

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Knorkator - Der ultimative Mann
[/font]


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Mai 2010)

Lootrünstig schrieb:


> Power-Metal ist nicht so meins^^




*mischt sich nur kurz ein*
wintersun machen keinen power metal sondern epic melodic death
das wollte ich nur mal eben klarstellen :x


----------



## El Homer (30. Mai 2010)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=35YL5iJFuZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



genialer Black Metal


----------



## Lootrünstig (30. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wintersun machen keinen power metal sondern epic melodic death



Hast ja recht!:O Hab mir nur 30sek angehört und die klangen sehr nach Power-Metal^^
_________________________________________________________________________

10/10 \m/

Equilibrium - Met <3


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (30. Mai 2010)

4/10.
Die Musikrichtung gefällt mir leider nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKXKWBcaV3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (30. Mai 2010)

haha Lied mag ich nicht so
aber das Vid hab ich schonmal gesehen 7/10 fürs Vid 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4j1JkcRshXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Naja so einen sound weren nur wenige als genial ansehen


----------



## Lootrünstig (30. Mai 2010)

Dark Ambient!xD Sagen wir mal 6/10 Sehr entspannend^^

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie man die Videos einbettet? Also einfach Einbett-Link funktioniert schonmal nicht!xD

Hier das nächste Lied:

Eluveitie - Inis Mona



Für die Horde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

[.media]volle yt URL[./media]
Ohne die Punkte.


Ganz ok, nicht mein Metal. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JjWfkDxP0iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lootrünstig (30. Mai 2010)

Ich bekomms immer noch nicht hin!xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Lootrünstig schrieb:


> Ich bekomms immer noch nicht hin!xD



Deine 1. Klammer war mit yt link verschmolzen.
erst die zwei media Dinger machen, dann Url dazwischen.


----------



## Lootrünstig (30. Mai 2010)

So, noch ein Versuch^^

Sagen wir mal 6/10. Gefällt mir nicht so.

Wenn ich das Video einfüge, bekomm ich es sogar angezeigt und ich kann es abspielen,
aber im Forum ist das Video nicht-.-

Alestorm - Keelhauled


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

8/10, is ganz gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fq_YVbWo_48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (31. Mai 2010)

hm sonst wirklich schön, nur diese Computer Beats...
naja 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5_aNqHqNMbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (31. Mai 2010)

Hmmm... gefällt mir.
8,5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=BVx8PvCeOz8[/youtube]

Metal aus Kanada.


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Juni 2010)

8/10 
und nun bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen >,<




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7mIckwSMbSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (1. Juni 2010)

1/10 ich musst am anfang kurz schmunzeln... dafür der punkt.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClM5Hqktook

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2010)

5/10

Ironmaiden ist kult. Gibt aber bessere Songs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil's heut 'n verregneter Tag ist: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DkQG47tV5pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

Das beste Lied aller Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=piWUUsaEn_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juni 2010)

10/10
Einer meiner Lieblingssongs von Metallica.

Bleiben wir doch mal Thematisch beim Whiskey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber kommen wir zu der Rockband überhaupt: AC-DC.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uncc6OW0Vwk[/youtube]


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bleiben wir doch thematisch bei AC/DC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jUT99a6UR0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Juni 2010)

10/10 einfach genial die jungs und ich bin mit groß geworden ;D
so nun mal cocain all around my brain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g52HgtQSjE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> 10/10 einfach genial die jungs und ich bin mit groß geworden ;D
> so nun mal cocain all around my brain
> 
> 
> ...


10/10
Kenne das Lied nun auch schon was länger und es ist einfahc nur cool .. Herr Wader hat einige gute Lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8PxtEOZpNQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juni 2010)

3/10
Gefällt mir nicht, die 3 Punkte für den Text.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLflSfsfqdo[/youtube]
Humppa!


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

4/10 

Aber auch nur weil man die Melodie von Popcorn genutzt hat . hach ein zeitloser Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kkWGwY5nq7A[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (1. Juni 2010)

1/10 einfach nicht meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZCLdV60Yt7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

Ein Meilenstein der Musikgeschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Satanic Warmaster" ... Gesundheit! 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5LYlLu-R3jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (1. Juni 2010)

Deine Ironie ist wirklich, schlecht =D
Ja eine schöne Gesangstechnik hat der Mann, jedoch bei anderen Songs.
3/10 schade das es so schlecht aufgenommen ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TX5RbEXjdPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



GUTE LAUNE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juni 2010)

Hat was, schöner Folklore
9/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Ba2ON4VaGYE[/youtube]


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

El schrieb:


> Deine Ironie ist wirklich, schlecht =D
> Ja eine schöne Gesangstechnik hat der Mann, jedoch bei anderen Songs.
> 3/10 schade das es so schlecht aufgenommen ist.



umso schlechter umso besser oder so ... kA
jou die qualität ist bisschen beschissen aber besser gibt es das lied nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (1. Juni 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> umso schlechter umso besser oder so ... kA
> jou die qualität ist bisschen beschissen aber besser gibt es das lied nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kannte den Song von ihm vorher gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schade


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Hat was, schöner Folklore
> 9/10



Der Song gefällt mir nich 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5i7qZxICwgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

El schrieb:


> Ich kannte den Song von ihm vorher gar net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



den spielt er auch nur live ... ist ein cover von den beatles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (1. Juni 2010)

studioforce... 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUQ9ueUbMeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juni 2010)

Guter Melodeath von EoS.
7,5/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEzuxkkGyWQ[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juni 2010)

mit solsagan das einzige vom neuen album das hängen geblieben ist .. 9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QuVfrLh9Oz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juni 2010)

Da kann ich nur sagen, ruhe in Frieden, Ronnie James Dio!
10*****/10

Hier das Hammergeile Cover von Killswitch Engage!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ7wMHzS4mY[/youtube]


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juni 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> 10/10
> Apo Reiter mochte ich schon immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenns keine 10/10 waeren wuerd ich auszucken xD 

9/10 irgendwie echt cool 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LeqzHJRxC0


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juni 2010)

Sabaton, find ich geil.
9,9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM20M_xEq-s[/youtube]


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juni 2010)

8/10

kein 10/10 da die Stimme anch ner Weile nurnoch nervt

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=14QmuAPpiI0&feature=related[/media]


----------



## El Homer (2. Juni 2010)

Der Text ist ja ganz gut, aber ansich mag ich es nicht.
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMumhUfukyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Ganz ok, mir im Moment bisschen zu langsam, und der Sänger erinnert mich an Triple H und der Am Schlagzeug an Shawn Michaels, irgendwie lustig^^. 7,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekeIKgwdiUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (2. Juni 2010)

6/10
Das Lied ist ganz ok aber was Besonderes ist es jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pjastsT9TxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (2. Juni 2010)

leider früher viel zu oft gehört deshalb nur mehr 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bRd6En458Zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Apuh (2. Juni 2010)

6/10
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Y-BEdcRdclE


----------



## El Homer (2. Juni 2010)

Old but gold
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nhwk9Zc9uOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HOCwiNKxWc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






7/10







Ok, jetzt mal ernst xd:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlRJIIruuTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn ich nich der große Ärzte-Fan bin, das Lied mag ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mebSi4PDC34[/youtube]


----------



## Korgor (3. Juni 2010)

Boah, sowas kann ich garnet hören... bekommst trozdem ne 6/10 was auch immer das für n Gejaule ist.

Akon - Nosy Neighbor


----------



## Eyatrian (3. Juni 2010)

Überhaupt gar nicht mein Fall, wenn wenigstens das Video nicht so nen billiger Sex-sells Mist wäre.

2/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LAbVKEDYnfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldier206 (3. Juni 2010)

3/10 J-Rock is net so meins :/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v8eDIsAROMk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v8eDIsAROMk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juni 2010)

Gefallen mir andere Songs mehr, 6,5/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2gcnhvgfqI[/youtube]
!!!


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Tha shit.. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W_sxUDw4Yds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juni 2010)

Godsmack FTW 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WjbKDdj7Oo4[/youtube]
Vom neuen Album.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Juni 2010)

Gefällt mir 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSSWkVOgjlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT : argh du oller zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/10 für equilibrium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Find ich gut, aber nicht so der Kracher 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BohJHfPlHnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juni 2010)

ganz nett .. aber megadeth spricht mich jetzt nicht so an 6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vP2hFFV57E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




unglaublich wie genial dieses live video ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

einfach fett, brauch ich garnicht anzuhören, kenn ich gut genug 9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UOaBw08niw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (3. Juni 2010)

Ich hab 1 lied davon aufm pc.. von einem freund irgendwann mal geschickt bekommen.
Und ich weiß warum es auch nur bei einem lied blieb -.-
3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDD_ZuRDiQE&feature=related

fcking shit ^


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juni 2010)

Dafür gibts ja verschiedene Geschmäcker.





Mir viel, viel zu elektronisch. 1/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MiMJNyv2O0[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (3. Juni 2010)

Der gute alte Ozzy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0zfalj-omnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2010)

6/10




Da muss i aber schon ganz schöne mega sauer sein um das geschreie und geschrampel zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=MB2_ScKVir8[/youtube]


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juni 2010)

Da muss man aber ganz schön zugedröhnt sein, um das zu mögen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
6/10



Da wird dir das auch gefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAj_vPqeiAU[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (4. Juni 2010)

Ist mir zu death/black. Da ist einfach nichts melodisches mehr drin... 2,5/10
Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, aber es ist echt schwer auf Youtube überhaupt was von Lordi zu finden... Sony greift gerade mal wieder richtig durch.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMg-GZweL2s[/youtube]


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Juni 2010)

Lordi ist nicht so mein Ding 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0z6oS1S_0zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Gutes Cover 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xC03hmS1Brk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2010)

öhm wtf? 0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBglG6-6kgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Ein Song über Mercedes? Nein Danke. Jon Lajoie isn Komiker, den muß man kennen :<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVACUjHn6yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2010)

Es ist einfach das Lied zum Werbespot.... Im Lied selbst gehts nicht um Mercedes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (4. Juni 2010)

haha geil
10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1ggJqkFLd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Ok, wird mir aber zum Schluss hin zu eintönig. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wQPNJE2YIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Juni 2010)

die Quali ist irgendwie schlecht aber das Lied ist gut 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PO76TJpTyO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

0 Niveau 0 Punkte 0/10

http://muzykaswiata.pl/o/osbourneozzy/vo47/

Gibts auf Youtube leider nicht mehr für Deutschland :<


----------



## El Homer (5. Juni 2010)

Gut, aber da gefallen mir die alten Lieder viel besser.
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfY5CucOdyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juni 2010)

Ist zwar Slayer, aber irgendwie finde ich es nicht sonderlich gut. 5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x1l3zmjXBao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (5. Juni 2010)

also dem Song würde ich 6/10 geben.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxLYiJgLnQA


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Garnicht übel, aber etwas zu soft 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKRedQTGSnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (5. Juni 2010)

Der Song der groovt wirklich 9/10


Den Song hör ich nur wenn ich WOW Spiele im Battleground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4W9dmGQmF8


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

All that remains 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=il1etwBDCIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEST


----------



## flander1974 (5. Juni 2010)

Der Song überzeugt mich wirklich ist halt Judas Priest (Metalgott) 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







http://www.youtube.c...h?v=s3MrtrP8LCM


----------



## El Homer (5. Juni 2010)

schööön ^^
leider kommen se nicht dieses jahr nach wacken
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAajs4oMbpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (5. Juni 2010)

hört sich gut an und damit verdient der Song 8/10





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kydzgj-QFlA


----------



## wow!löl (6. Juni 2010)

8/10

[dailymotion]xdj4yz[/dailymotion]


----------



## El Homer (6. Juni 2010)

zu
sülzig^^
3/10 wenn auch gute quali






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iR3W3klHIYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2010)

In den Grizzly Hügeln ist die Musik ganz ok, aber das naja...
1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MAcsKJKM_xM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (7. Juni 2010)

8/10
Tolles Lied, aber leider schon zu oft gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zb4uKRs2Gak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (8. Juni 2010)

hmm, meine Musik ist es nicht aber es tut beim hören nicht weh 6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F70OqbivLXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2010)

Onkelz nerven 2/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nS8xPUdHgB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juni 2010)

Ein schlechter Mix aus Rap und Pop, so hört sich das an. 1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOSHJad4_JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Apuh (8. Juni 2010)

7/10
Metallica - One


----------



## El Homer (8. Juni 2010)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_-sanlvhmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Juni 2010)

10/10, Immortal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VP0znNriKxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (9. Juni 2010)

das ist mal gar nix für mich. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGsqkMs6rZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juni 2010)

3/10 Irgendwas fehlt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5RbSIjI7gTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (9. Juni 2010)

jaja die alte Zeit, 7/10
aber nicht meine Musik





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-oVkJN5LUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (9. Juni 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysOUax69BpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (10. Juni 2010)

4/10
Ich bin kein großer Fan von Hip-Hop aber das Lied ist zumindest nicht so "billig" formuliert, wie es bei anderen Rappern (z.B. Bushido) der Fall ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zglvzwt82Hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (10. Juni 2010)

8/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yUZJZC2V40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (10. Juni 2010)

2/10

eigentlich mag ich ja metal, aber das lied ist nicht so meins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WRFyXMNrCjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juni 2010)

bfmv mag ich jetzt nichtso 5/10 : /





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CW_5IdF4fKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (10. Juni 2010)

nö Japano Rock oder "metal"
2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=deqmV16hUko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
*


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

this is gud 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1uY7f8zNqAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (11. Juni 2010)

Hammerfall halt. Einer meiner lieblingsbands! 10/10.

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2010)

Nicht das beste Lied von denen... aber für eine 6,5/10 reichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=50Kh2hn7bL8[/youtube]

Edit : @Alkopop, Skyfire <3 Lange nicht gehört, ist immer noch hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (11. Juni 2010)

10/10

aber das hier ist mein Lieblingslied vom Album





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xV5JGSJpc3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2010)

Geht mir ähnlich... auch wenn eigentlich das ganze Album der absolute Hammer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmQUFiSG884[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2010)

kewle band, gefällt mir. 8/10

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]


ITCHY WHO? POOPZKID MUTTHAAFUCKA!!!


----------



## Acid_1 (12. Juni 2010)

Die Jungs gefallen mir ganz gut. 7/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXLoUnOcooc[/youtube]
Der stärkste Song vom Album.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

kickass 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sDTmKNl3e6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (12. Juni 2010)

klassisch ^^
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FdIrzPdrGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (13. Juni 2010)

2/10 oh schock oh graus mir tun die ohren weh 0o

mal was zum mit singen weil WM und so ;D und ja Wild Rover ist um längen besser, aber ich will klaus&klaus <,<




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anBoFFoh6XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (13. Juni 2010)

haha 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber auch nur weil ich es mit n paar Freunden im Paulaner Keller an der Nordsee gegrölt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MIJO-1c0w90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Slayer eben. 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g_cTBgxcOKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (13. Juni 2010)

7/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9UkmFeTZx2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (14. Juni 2010)

schrecklicher core 0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNd3lqoNp5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


finde, live klingen die auch sehr gut




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ay-_0y4JIDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Juni 2010)

Kann mit diesem Growlen oder wie mans auch immer nennt nichts anfangen 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dLkF-Wb-IZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (14. Juni 2010)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ubWzbJw1gJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab sie am Samstag live gesehen. Es gab einen gigantischen Wall of Death 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulgi (15. Juni 2010)

9/10,genial, aber net perfekt.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygK6Xj3953E[/youtube]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (15. Juni 2010)

@El Homer bin eigentlich eh net so der core fan aber wbtbwb gefällt mir einfach irrsinnig gut

10/10 sehr gutes lied^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JblFx1aXpeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juni 2010)

2/10, das ist einfach nur ekelhaft. o_O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6nc29YyXW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (16. Juni 2010)

Früher hab ich Disturbed gehört mittlerweile aber nimmer 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMeLHGImp8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sehr geiles lied meiner meinung nach^^


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juni 2010)

Was isn das bitte fürn abgefuckter Schrott? Sorry alter aber soll das Black Metal sein? Klingt ja bestialisch schlecht. 1/10 (weniger geht nicht). 

Das hier ist zwar auch keine Anspruchsvolle Musik aber abgesehen davon das man den schwachsinnigen, aber unterhaltsamen, Text versteht kann man sich das anhören ohne das einem die Sinne ausfallen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NqlBRmX7kbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9E2BKcqefMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (17. Juni 2010)

Irwie mag ich die Melodie
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kioDTfXa2RA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juni 2010)

7/10

Geht ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU_AbFNZNBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (18. Juni 2010)

tschaka tschaka taschakaaaa xD
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNCuZvBVjtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (18. Juni 2010)

Kyuss, der Klassiker 8,5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_aD6jNczHY[/youtube]

Deathcore is zwar nich jedermanns Sache, aber ich find den Song geil.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2010)

Könnte am Anfang nen bisschen mehr Power schieben, ansonsten ganz nett 7/10.

Wuhu es gibt noch guten Metalcore *-*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AVdj8rFiwHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (19. Juni 2010)

Garnicht so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7,5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zih80RNPZL8


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (19. Juni 2010)

9/10
Find die alten Lieder ein wenig besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1bE2ozy6a0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Nicht so mein Fall, die Instrumentals sind ok, aber dei Vocals gefallen mir nicht. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMC90AtCvtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ol@f (19. Juni 2010)

5,5/10
Das Cover ist ansich gut (deshalb auch die Punkte), aber ich find das Original schon langweilig.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRiPPH5HWZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. Juni 2010)

Gefällt mir persönlich jetz nicht so. 5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=p0IazjRYWHs[/youtube]

Hier noch was aus dem neuen Album.
Reicht zwar sowieso nichts an Unter Der Eiche (Turis Fratyr), Wurzelbert (Sagas) und Unbesiegt (Sagas) ran, aber das Album ist richtig geil.


----------



## Nebola (19. Juni 2010)

10/10

Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzCPA0WRLFM

Ich finds geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

Einfach genial, Masterpiece 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=niWGVTUgvz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fiel mir ein da jemand letztens hier ne CD davon laufen lies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. Juni 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o93201IoFTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (19. Juni 2010)

ne da is mir zu viel elektro drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICMqQj1xM70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

El schrieb:


> ne da is mir zu viel elektro drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich fand mein lied jetzt auch nicht so pralle ^^ hatte das nur gerade bei youtube gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgXtAgprcak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Awadalla (20. Juni 2010)

Nicht so mein Geschmack
4/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=39TjTSruBKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

*Kopf auf Tischplatte hau* Hm es sind genau 0 Stücke weggefallen also gibt das 0/10!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IkvAb6THQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw93LaLI3c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (20. Juni 2010)

Hmm.. ganz ok.
Mir gefällt die Stimme vom Sänger. 
6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LTxgx3KR30


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2010)

4/10

Irgendwas stimmt nicht ganz...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kPdFx_6kT7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (20. Juni 2010)

Ist mir etwas zu ruhig und eintönig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-4-SJAJ48XQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfYq-7zAQFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Juni 2010)

Mit Piratemetal hab ich nicht soviel am Hut...ok, aber trifft halt nicht meinen Geschmack.

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xedd44qgW4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Juni 2010)

Richtig schöner Deathmetal. 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EB6DGjgpGY[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (21. Juni 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XrrFHq5v8iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (21. Juni 2010)

4/10

Nicht mein Ding.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV7VMgGO1bc


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte Mastodon grade knallharte 10/10 geben..

Mhn das geht, die Vocals sind ganz geil aber das gedudel nervt und passt imo auch nicht mit dem Death Metal Sound und den Vocals zusammen 3/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-z-zP-Snb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (21. Juni 2010)

Aha... Nimm das White weg, dann hast du die Wahrheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10
Die beiden Punkte für die kleine Anti-Nazi-Passage und den Kuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7xroDU4e3E[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (21. Juni 2010)

die vocals sind nicht mein Fall, ansonsten 6/10
wie gesagt..die vocals ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQZWfrXsfyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. Juni 2010)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKO_MW_jIEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (22. Juni 2010)

geht 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nzmr6REbSTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (22. Juni 2010)

haha 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DPJSMBDHSU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ein wunderschöner Song, einfach mal die Zeit nehmen und ihn ganz annhören.


----------



## Bobby Ross (23. Juni 2010)

El schrieb:


> haha 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja is mir zu viel geschreie, black metal is nicht so meins daher 5/10

hier mein song:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N85NLu0FvFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2010)

Mittelalter-Musik?
ganz cool 7/10


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89tgpzE4qkY


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Juni 2010)

Naja, nicht so arg gut...ziemlich primitiv und viel zu Popig, das ist viel zu grausam für mich. :<

2/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ihHyqPHIIr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (23. Juni 2010)

meeeh... 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqZwZA_cqLM&feature=related


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Juni 2010)

Nicht schlecht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=urutLFJUiqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich deinen Namen wüsste könnte ihr dir besser danken.
Das lied gefällt mir nämlich schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKRedQTGSnA


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Juni 2010)

Naja, is mir bissl zu gewöhnlich, die Vocals gibts auch von anderen Bands in besser, is ok. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzIu50KH-VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lied geht nur bis 3:40, nicht abschrecken lassen.


----------



## Dominau (23. Juni 2010)

Bekommst wieder ne 7/10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCvq8VN9owY


----------



## Acid_1 (23. Juni 2010)

10/10 Old but awesome.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XNDyd_dsJq0[/youtube]

Geiler Pagan aus deutschen Landen!


----------



## El Homer (23. Juni 2010)

juut 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UciA1AB14EQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe diese band!


----------



## Rhokan (24. Juni 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tHhZ2LThpv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juni 2010)

0/10 wie kann man das als Musik bezeichnen??? xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x5C39jsi9S0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (24. Juni 2010)

1/10

Ich mag diese Musikrichtung nicht :/


Lied startet bei 0:28





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dl2r3uJ5Knk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich darf nicht zu viel Finntroll hören, sonst werd ich noch wie der hier (Es zeigen sich schon einzelne Symptome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mKTvThxnT_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (25. Juni 2010)

8/10 Fintroll ist ne super Band.
Für das zweite Vid kann es aber nur eine 10*/10 geben, das ist einfach nur Epic, ich schmeiß mich weg vor Lachen, wie man sich so zum Volldeppen machen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3otgH4f4aEg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> 0/10 wie kann man das als Musik bezeichnen??? xD



so was sagen und danach xzibit posten ist einfach nur episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic
find ich jetzt nich so toll.. ziemlich langweilig
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y9yd0aUpNck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Juni 2010)

Ziemlich gut, aber wird mir auf Dauer zu eintönig...Abzüge in der b Note gibts noch dafür, dass ich Waffengewalt jetzt nicht so mag.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KW7cIB_lWlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spaten (25. Juni 2010)

mag das gegröhle nicht so 5/10

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]


----------



## Acid_1 (26. Juni 2010)

schöner song von kse 8/10




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcY1u26bDJk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2010)

Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7,5/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3ZhkLUcKT8&playnext_from=TL&videos=9UMd3VoiQtc[/youtube]

Wer das schlecht bewertet hat keinen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (26. Juni 2010)

Da geb ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0jwoFeA-Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2010)

4/10.
Ich find auch das Lied von Korpiklaani nicht wirklich toll. :x

Pendulum ft. In Flames - Self Vs. Self




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtMqsZFVymA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (26. Juni 2010)

Ein total gewaltiger Song. 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGy2zScMvv8[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2010)

Hammer Song und Hammer Album. Ich kann Oktober fast nicht erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50Kh2hn7bL8[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2010)

8/10!

Und heute mal was, was niemand von mir erwartet hätte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbQ19VIsQIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Eines der wenigen Hip Hop lieder die ich höre.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Juni 2010)

Grad noch so ok, aber moderner Hip Hop ist schlecht, wird aber durch einen akzeptablen Sound übertönt. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xSN4-ThknE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2010)

5/10

Ein bisschen zu ruhig... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvgQi6itSfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (26. Juni 2010)

8/10 ich sehe sie ja auch WOA 2010 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snYWeYHRJ3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2010)

Gefällt mir merkwürdigerweise besser als das was du sonst postest, liegt wohl an den Vocals die einfach mal unglaublich athmosphärisch sind und gut zu den instrumentals passen.
Aber mich nervt der Stil und die Tatsache das ich nix verstehe immernoch! 6/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qp42oTwDozs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (26. Juni 2010)

gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ul1T-WhtsAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal etwas besser verständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich zitiere: A classic doom metal band from the 1980s


----------



## Acid_1 (26. Juni 2010)

Die guten alten Pentagram. 9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Gawms8BM3o[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2010)

Is ja lame wenn ihr immer noch Songs postet die total bekannt sind, brauch man garnicht anzuhören ^^ 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RosxTG0EaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (26. Juni 2010)

Mann, rockt das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psPPadFU_nw[/youtube]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Juni 2010)

nun ja öhm *hust* 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfW4CkYrjXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (26. Juni 2010)

"Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar."
Also kann ich darüber nich so wirklich 'ne wertung abgeben.




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C12MnlfyxpI[/youtube]


----------



## Rhokan (27. Juni 2010)

mh, 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zbcf_v59eyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Black Metal Nein, da hör ich lieber Hip Hop oder Pop... 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yp-JIhuYI8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (27. Juni 2010)

Das kenn ich, da stimmt einfach alles, der Song, das Video, einfach geil. Volle Punktzahl. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGSrbAVjEGg[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Nicht schlecht, aber etwas ruhig. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWBMlM17rho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (27. Juni 2010)

Typisch Die Scorpions 9/10




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3ZIv7YUPH0[/youtube]


----------



## EisblockError (27. Juni 2010)

1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rpuvROOveM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Juni 2010)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9WbKBKima4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (28. Juni 2010)

Nicht meine Musik 3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rCKeRxiOKY


----------



## EisblockError (28. Juni 2010)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pGwccsj-MBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juni 2010)

ich fand der soundtrack war immer das schlimmste bei hdr :x 
1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bz7SeyvSCQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




einfach genial


----------



## Reyvin (28. Juni 2010)

Nicht so berauschend find ich. 6/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IbzbH8ebNXo[/youtube]


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2010)

der song is mir grad viel zu düster und depri *3/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGMd9zQt8TE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Juni 2010)

Gefällt mir nicht, bin ja fast eingeschlafen dabei. 2/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT0g-VIWExA[/youtube]
Was zum wachwerden.


----------



## Dominau (29. Juni 2010)

3/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH68Z6ysqZs&playnext_from=TL&videos=npPkwgZ4ad0&feature=rec-LGOUT-farside_rn-4r-12-HM


----------



## El Homer (29. Juni 2010)

bin i so frei und geb dir 10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=afNI3z1c9AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (29. Juni 2010)

Gefällt mir. Auch sehr gut zum Headbangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WzoST4DUNMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (29. Juni 2010)

fein 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qz-Jubw8IyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juni 2010)

svartsot ist genial .. so muss folk metal klingen
richtig geiles lied, auch wenn nichts von dem album an Brages Bæger rankommt 
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KExsW-QaKo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lari (29. Juni 2010)

Brüllaffen, geht garnicht, 1/10.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBoR_tgXCI[/youtube]


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Juni 2010)

Hmm... 1/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNl5T6R2r6w[/youtube]
Geiler Melodeath aus Deutschland!


----------



## 2boon4you (29. Juni 2010)

DER schrieb:


> svartsot ist genial .. so muss folk metal klingen


Ein Kenner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich finds ein bisschen eintönig aber nicht schlecht 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zjLyO10EQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


feines Merciless cover 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (29. Juni 2010)

komisch, hört sich zwar an wie krach aber tut nicht in den ohren weh 3,5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xdezCbgm-_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






_(oh nein, es ist japanisch, direkt eine schlechte bewertung bitte!)_


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (30. Juni 2010)

Ich mag zwar den Manga, aber mit dem Anime konnt ich noch nie etwas anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jx4PTEMI4Pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Btw, ich wusste garnicht, dass Svartsot so bekannt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sfx0PaNYVIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (30. Juni 2010)

8/10 Ich mach mal weiter ..... http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bDWlJL5dTxA


----------



## imbalol (30. Juni 2010)

6/10 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw8NSBttYz4


----------



## Kremnok (30. Juni 2010)

6/10

Am Anfang hört sich ziemlich cool an, aber dann eher net mein Fall


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltM5jHIJFw4


----------



## Death Walking Terror (30. Juni 2010)

Die idee ist nett 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yy4Qa2ZhQnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (30. Juni 2010)

Ihhhh... 2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x03jcHqS3Q&feature=related


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2010)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Ein Kenner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic
joa, OI ist zwar nicht so mein fall aber kneipenterroristen sind ok 
6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FsQKdV5YExw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




sehr geiler brasilianischer death metal :O


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Das ich Death Metal mal 8 Punkte geben würde, aber das ist echt geil 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Pm16ythlec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oooops, vergessen wie lang der Song ist xD


----------



## El Homer (30. Juni 2010)

6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3sxW5as-PPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (30. Juni 2010)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Xqe221BKvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nur ein ausschnitt aus dem lied, aber mehr gabs auf YT nicht davon.


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Juli 2010)

4/10 einfach nicht mein fall, sry 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvDrJzEv-c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2010)

ZAUNPFAHL! Cool! xD
10/10 weil die einfach mega stimmig sind, live sind die top.

Narziss <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_wy5PziS18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juli 2010)

bis 0:40 war das lied gut ... aber für den netten anfang gibts trotzdem noch paar punkte
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toYVaACZ1vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Juli 2010)

Und der alte Wachturm steht immernoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MhYBGzcNMQ[/youtube]


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juli 2010)

Ich mag Musik aber leider kein Gegröhle :/
2/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MX5DIAVyjec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Nein 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xe7kRrIVAJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (2. Juli 2010)

6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AE6jh2lxOIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (3. Juli 2010)

Nein
Danke
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VXp822cuxzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juli 2010)

8/10, i finds geil





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S5FCdx7Dn0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



peace, man!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

Steh nicht so auf Reggae. :< 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHSfgtTCg5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrollJumper (3. Juli 2010)

Das is mir zu langsam. 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNXmKiEqVx4&translated=1


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juli 2010)

Metallica ftw 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=57jmnroVN3s[/youtube]

Deutschland - Argentinien
4:0 

WOOOHOOO! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (3. Juli 2010)

2/10

bei dem Wetter und an so nem Tag leider nicht gut


PS: Find die MEtal Fraktion heir sowiso irgendwie lachhaft






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nZ7ZvxXvn90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grad bei Guitar Hero mit Kumpels gespielt, 98%


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> PS: Find die MEtal Fraktion heir sowiso irgendwie lachhaft



und ich dachte schon der abend wird noch langweilig .. na dann, fang mal an wieso und warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ topic

ziemlich zum einschlafen
weder der gesang noch die e-gitarren überzeugen mich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3wOC2pvzjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

Nicht schlecht. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hDpBRIzoEQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (3. Juli 2010)

Die Vocals sprechen mich nicht an aber... 7/10

Ich habe mich in das Intro verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DPJSMBDHSU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wer jetzt denkt diese Band ist rechts, der sollte sich den Wiki artikel einmal anschauen....


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XAPosjkbfQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## 2boon4you (3. Juli 2010)

nicht schlecht 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=foOH5ka-LRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (3. Juli 2010)

10/10 daumen hoch!
machen wir mal weiter mit der lachhaften metal fraktion hier ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSjiMHIEv_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (3. Juli 2010)

1/10.
mag die band überhaupt nicht


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzA3qMTzSiE


----------



## Trolligerand (3. Juli 2010)

0/10 Freiwild einfach ein billiger onkelz abklatsch und genauso schlecht wie die onkelz 0o




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RNvN3qRatS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (4. Juli 2010)

hört sich ganz gut an 7/10 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZE1bmcWMUY


----------



## EisblockError (4. Juli 2010)

ist zwar nur rumgebrülle aber tut nicht in den ohren weh... 4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NkuSQEHrYfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein Tagesmotto


----------



## Dominau (4. Juli 2010)

Gut gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B9nyI_33Uc


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juli 2010)

7/10...komisch...

Komik wird mit Komik gekontert: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wyqJ9wxZ9L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2010)

0/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSmJAVA6Y3A

Bei 1:41, Coooookie Monster....


----------



## Dominau (4. Juli 2010)

lolwut? 4/10 wegem cooooooookie monster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MS9z90LmFs


----------



## El Homer (4. Juli 2010)

Naja..4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UT180kq-p8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nicht ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. Juli 2010)

... also wenn ichs ernst nehmen würde -10/10 ....






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Djbq844OMqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Juli 2010)

oomph fand ich schon immer recht .. bescheiden 
3/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=raerE_zUfCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





@eisblock
du hast mir immernoch nicht meine frage beantwortet :<


----------



## EisblockError (4. Juli 2010)

Äh welche frage?

1/10

Ich weiß nicht was ich mehr verabscheue, Christliche Amtsinhaber oder Heiden....







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q4Fvf6JFP4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> PS: Find die MEtal Fraktion heir sowiso irgendwie lachhaft





und dadrauf meine frage warum und wieso :O



EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ich mehr verabscheue, Christliche Amtsinhaber oder Heiden....



das sind, wenn schon,  satanisten >:/

@ topic
das erste ordentliche lied von dir in diesem thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trotzdem spricht mich das jetzt nicht so 100% an ...
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-i6J03j6Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (4. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das erste ordentliche lied von dir in diesem thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau wegen sowas, das ist lachhaft



btw da waren vorher schon ein paar "ordentliche"


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Genau wegen sowas, das ist lachhaft
> 
> 
> 
> btw da waren vorher schon ein paar "ordentliche"



/facepalm

soll ich jetzt immer davor schreiben: "ich finde...."
sollte klar sein, dass ich damit meine das ICH finde das es das erste ordentliche lied ist das du in diesem thread gespostet hast


----------



## Meriane (5. Juli 2010)

Man sollte Musik die man nicht hört nicht direkt als schlecht bezeichnen oder als "nicht ordentlich". Bzw kommt es manchmal so rüber, dass du nur Musik gut findest, in der gegrowlt wird und die einfach halt total harte Metal ist. Wobei ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass dies nicht so ist.
Ich glaube das ist auch was er als lächerlich bezeichnet ^^ 

BTT: 8/10
gefällt mir

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbW_WyG7PEM[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

wenn ich sie nicht mag und mir diese musik einfach nicht gefällt ist sie für mich "nicht ordentlich" ganz einfach
nur gegrowlt? nein, daür hör ich auch zu viele bands bei denen nicht gegrowlt wird .. aber ich mag growlen und hör es halt gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nein, ich hör diese musik sicher nicht, weil es total harter metal!1!!!drölf ist 

@ topic
power metal ist einfach nicht meins :<
dieses keyboard gedüddel im hintergrund nervt und sonst finde ich das lied nicht so berauschend 
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7yrLwiUyHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2010)

mag ich nich
2/10


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9wci8aCCM0


----------



## Nebola (5. Juli 2010)

7/10

Mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfkAbOl60zo


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juli 2010)

Langsam geht mir Equilibrium aufn Keks, gefühlt sind 50% der Posts hier Equilibrium und Disturbed, alle 10 Posts kommt dann mal einer mit Deadly Sinners und alle sind glücklich :x
5/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u20WlKWk5pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kedoa (5. Juli 2010)

4/10

eigentlich find ich Eminem garnicht schlecht aber irgendwas stimmt für mich bei diesem Lied nicht, erklären kann ichs leider nicht.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tQcccwPqcqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie nervt mich der Sänger massiv... 4/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHt1VM9JPPQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=07S6pp2B498[/youtube]


----------



## Trolligerand (6. Juli 2010)

10/10 schön anzuhören 
so nun mal was hier bestimmt ne 0 bekommt aber ich find das lied geil und es wird die wahrheit gesungen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VhvNm6tlsY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

das geht jetzt heute morgen gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aa6cINHLqRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (6. Juli 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4gVd5WzmzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juli 2010)

Immer dieses Rumgebrülle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=55nAwmVLQSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## refload (6. Juli 2010)

Ganz nett bzw. oldshool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=21iHrTO6Ie8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Remix von einem Freund zum chillen und runter kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (6. Juli 2010)

nicht meine Musik =D aber es ist gut gemacht worden daher 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCFN6Kp1s6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (6. Juli 2010)

Boah krass die Musik ist mir doch zu Extrem *g* 3/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DTRFKfNLN7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

brr.. neues ensiferum 1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9-wQkEmwGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2010)

brrrr sodom >.< 1/10
Wenn schon Herumgebruelle, dann bitte wenigstens Amon Amarth oder Kampfar, und nicht diesen unmusikalischen mist >.< 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOx3VKFu-LQ


----------



## Dweencore (6. Juli 2010)

&#8364;dit:1/10
Gefällt mir garnicht
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=e-SpNRR8FZk[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> brrrr sodom >.< 1/10
> Wenn schon Herumgebruelle, dann bitte wenigstens Amon Amarth oder Kampfar, und nicht diesen unmusikalischen mist >.<




"unmusikalischen mist"
dragon :<
was haben sie mit dir gemacht, dass du so etwas sagst?
und immer dieses "herumgebrülle" komm schon :< das nennt man growlen,screamen oder was weiß ich .. aber nicht "herumgebrülle" :<


sorry, aber sowas regt mich auf :X


----------



## Dominau (6. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> "unmusikalischen mist"
> dragon :<
> was haben sie mit dir gemacht, dass du so etwas sagst?
> und immer dieses "herumgebrülle" komm schon :< das nennt man growlen,screamen oder was weiß ich .. aber nicht "herumgebrülle" :<
> ...



Aber sie Brüllen doch :>

BTT:

Das lied gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmp2bmpniQI


----------



## flander1974 (6. Juli 2010)

Stone Sour ich liebe ihre Musik 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SimUipwxmQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> "unmusikalischen mist"
> dragon :<
> was haben sie mit dir gemacht, dass du so etwas sagst?
> und immer dieses "herumgebrülle" komm schon :< das nennt man growlen,screamen oder was weiß ich .. aber nicht "herumgebrülle" :<
> ...



Gegrowle ist es bei solch guten beands wie Amon Amarth, bei diesem unmusikalischen Mist darf es erst gar nicht mit so erhabenen begriffen benannt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3 Gruende warum ich Sodom nicht mag:
1. "Gesang"
2. Bass.
3. Gitarre.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Aber sie Brüllen doch :>




noez, brüllen /=/ growlen
darauf bestehe ich!
und onkel tom benutzt bei sodom sogar noch relativ verständlichen gesang und brüllt nicht rum 
das is noch grade an der grenze zu gutturalem gesang


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gegrowle ist es bei solch guten beands wie Amon Amarth, bei diesem unmusikalischen Mist darf es erst gar nicht mit so erhabenen begriffen benannt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





1. gesang ist jetzt so eine sache, und da respektiere ich deine meinung
2. bass, den hört man bei dem lied, als beispiel jetzt mal, doch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. hast du dir das lied mal komplett angehört? wenn du die gitarre dann immernoch schlecht findest, hut ab ..


doppelpost inc
scheiße xD


----------



## Dweencore (6. Juli 2010)

5/10
Naja man kanns schon hören.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMs3wOw9Qy0[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (6. Juli 2010)

Gibt besseres von ihnen finde ich 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnYnYqqHJMU


----------



## Dweencore (6. Juli 2010)

7/10
Der Text is nich so gut , aber sonst gutes Lied
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bmKoe2l6l3A[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

OI ist einfach nicht mein fall, kann ich einfach nichts mit anfangen .. auch wenn mir der gitarren sound gefällt​5/10​​edit:​zwischenposter -.-​1/10​​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pspKHx1EG4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (6. Juli 2010)

irgendwie spricht mich das Lied überhaupt nicht an :x
3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8ngdd1vM2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

das intro ist richtig schön gemacht, der teil wo die gitarren und das schlagzeug einsetzen is richtig geil gemacht und die vocals gefallen mir sehr .. nur der klargesang macht das ganze was kaputt, meiner meinung nach 
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJVs3qprmSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und das lustigste ist, das ist der gleiche sänger wie bei 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQEJPOyYAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sucht euch aus was ihr bewerten wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (6. Juli 2010)

2.

LOL das erinnert mich an JBO

9/10

soo das Lied...muss man laut im Auto hören




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyjmd00s-_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



achja, bass aufdrehen ^^


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2010)

Ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6.5/10 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KemWhUZzxM


----------



## 2boon4you (6. Juli 2010)

nicht das beste Lied vom Amon Amarth aber trotzdem recht gut 
7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=coTd0UoFyXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (6. Juli 2010)

Die Musik ist ja noch ganz angenehm anzuhören aber der Gesang macht das Ganze einfach nur kaputt.
Außerdem passt das Lied überhaupt nicht zu der momentanen Jahreszeit: Viel zu düster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DcfXVL0mh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein echter Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juli 2010)

2/10

Überhaupt nicht meins. Und das Video erst, da wird man voll bekloppt durch o_O

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ASCUz5Sdc&feature=related


----------



## Trolligerand (7. Juli 2010)

10/10 tolles stück !




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O8wh5vwOmfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (7. Juli 2010)

Ilostatfrogger schrieb:


> Ein echter Klassiker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und wenn du klassiker zu the riddle sagst dann poste das orginal 0o ist ja schlimm so ein cover stück als klassiker zu bezeichnen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ehHOwmQRxU


----------



## El Homer (7. Juli 2010)

Ahh Kindheitserinnerungen ^^ 10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kz_6jagv_D4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (7. Juli 2010)

10/10...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3gk3KvFzEk


----------



## OneManShow (7. Juli 2010)

Naja. Janz Ok. 4/10
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0RMp6HyR-fk[/youtube]


----------



## Dweencore (8. Juli 2010)

1/10
mmh is einfach nich meins

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (8. Juli 2010)

Rammstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde die haben aber bessere Lieder. 8/10

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yhaRR85rcu4[/video]


----------



## Nebola (8. Juli 2010)

4/10

Mag Rammstein nicht so.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQD0vsVWKAQ&feature=related


----------



## flander1974 (8. Juli 2010)

gefällt mir gut 8/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yi9RPuJHwv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (8. Juli 2010)

Ja, hm 8/10 klingt jan icht soo schlecht..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTUonxGiaY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2010)

bis auf den klargesang sogar ganz nett :O
7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KayDU4tttww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




die gitarren klingen was schwach aber sonst genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (9. Juli 2010)

11/10
scheiße geil






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VO1KV2RPwEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Es ist ...genial.
ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf Wacken/Immortal!!!!!!


----------



## Fiqqsaw (9. Juli 2010)

Immortal..die neuen Sachen sind doch doof >.<
Trotzdem: 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ql_SXsvOHbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (9. Juli 2010)

5/10
Nicht so meins.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WZJg7rmCaU&feature=related


----------



## flander1974 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich liebe Soilwork und der der Song ist einfach NICE 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jr-jM8uYlog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nero!! (10. Juli 2010)

7/10 ,kann man hören (:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMe4kVNKvNk


----------



## Trolligerand (10. Juli 2010)

3/10 nicht mein ding




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=THLQt8kNiX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2010)

hmm... 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qDQABsUkW8&NR=1


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

trve shit 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1oDXRo78rtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (10. Juli 2010)

7/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RouoV-12kqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2010)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hnzHtm1jhL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2010)

10/10
Wohaaa hab das schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrENr4VipfQ


----------



## StixOne (10. Juli 2010)

8/10 
ich finds sehr lustig

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IPUaqComr_o[/video]


----------



## Fiqqsaw (10. Juli 2010)

Kool Savas, gar nicht meins, tut mir Leid. 
2 / 10

Mal ein Klassiker...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHIIATt0BaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (10. Juli 2010)

Alt, aber immer noch gut. 7/10

Auch ein Klassiker - wer das schlecht bewertet, hat wirklich keinen Geschmack.. eines der 'Gänsehautfeelingsten' Lieder überhaupt.
Dire Straits = Epic

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeCmY0DMM2E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Trolligerand (10. Juli 2010)

0/10 <.< nee spass 8/10 ist ganz nett..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTa2Bzlbjv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (10. Juli 2010)

Naja, ganz nett so.
4 / 10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxdK-_-rwug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WeRkO (10. Juli 2010)

Hm, Equilibrium, schönes Ding, 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Subway To Sally - Veitstanz

Edit: kA warum die [media] tags net funken =/


----------



## 2boon4you (11. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Hm, Equilibrium, schönes Ding, 8/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schönes Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10
Slayer - Seven Faces

hmm [media] tags funktionieren bei mir auch nicht :x


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

OH NOEZ "Dieses Video enthält Content von Sony Music Entertainment. Es ist in deinem Land nicht mehr verfügbar." Aber zum Glück kenn ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


```
[media]link[/media]
```

Das wäre korrekt, kannst aber auch alternativ auf das letzte Symbol in der Leiste wo die Links und Quoteszeichen sind klicken.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qd4q0Xx-u1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (11. Juli 2010)

ganz klar 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bh8iYPbGh9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Juli 2010)

nicht ganz meine musikrichtung aber hat was 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IY0_BNrrDyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




der dude ist genial, der macht richtig gute cover 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (11. Juli 2010)

sehr gechillt 9/10
Edit: mist lachmann^^ örm ja..death metal..da bin ich wählerisch 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l9O0wsrcXvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Absolut eintönig 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=quPliK3eAy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (11. Juli 2010)

geil 9/10
ja es gefällt nicht jedem ^^ vl auch besser so =D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQZWfrXsfyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

yoyo das ist doch was 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yfZqtHWgCUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Song gewechselt.


----------



## Nebola (11. Juli 2010)

0/10

Geht mal garnicht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3WHbFeXwyo&feature=related


----------



## EisblockError (12. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> Geht mal garnicht.



kann man so übernehmen






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fqiHsIaNxI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (12. Juli 2010)

da ich zur metalfraktion gehöre die spass versteht bekommt das lied 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw Eisblöcken
Es gibt 3 unterschiede zwischen Hopper und Metaller
1. Hopper suchen streit&#65279; und wollen immer schlagen und die Metaller halten zusammen und wollen kein streit.
2. Die Hopper meinen immer sie wären die coolsten und die Metaller nicht.
3.Können Metaller spaß ab und finden auch mal andere lieder gut die nicht mit Metal zu tun haben außer es ist Hip Hop gedöns




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XBj8uKpiYjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2010)

Haha ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o26SlmROH5Q
Hab das lied glaub ich schon gepostet aber egal...





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]2. Die Hopper meinen immer sie wären die coolsten und die Metaller nicht.
> [/font]


[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Bitte sag das das ironie ist xD!!! [/font]


----------



## Arosk (12. Juli 2010)

Damn das Lied ist so genial, auch wenn es nicht ganz in die Richtung geht... 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmAG659fKws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal etwas abwechslung rein bringen, auch wenn es sicher den meisten nicht gefällt.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2010)

Nicht so toll...5/10

Daft Punk... tolle Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4rhX6iB-2o


----------



## Fiqqsaw (12. Juli 2010)

Daft Punk.....3/10

Nochmal schöner, deutscher Black Metal:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHucfDmdtJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (12. Juli 2010)

nicht schlecht aber auch nicht mein Geschmack 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axWq6WXfQpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (12. Juli 2010)

schön
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTUonxGiaY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (12. Juli 2010)

Ganz ok 6/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF1g6fr8eO0

Das wird eh kaum einer mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2010)

4/10, finds bisl langweilig und mein Ding ists auch nicht, aber man kanns hören ohne sterben zu wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PAgQOx6X9NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Trolligerand schrieb:


> Es gibt 3 unterschiede zwischen Hopper und Metaller
> 1. Hopper suchen streit&#65279; und wollen immer schlagen und die Metaller halten zusammen und wollen kein streit.
> 2. Die Hopper meinen immer sie wären die coolsten und die Metaller nicht.
> 3.Können Metaller spaß ab und finden auch mal andere lieder gut die nicht mit Metal zu tun haben außer es ist Hip Hop gedöns



Es wär witzig wenns tatsächlich ironisch wär.. ;p


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Juli 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Es wär witzig wenns tatsächlich ironisch wär.. ;p



wars nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wars nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wär mir da nicht so sicher q.q
Jedenfalls dem Satz mit der Beurteilung nach..


----------



## El Homer (12. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pdj7zEk2czI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juli 2010)

7/10 hört sich garnicht schlecht an...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vezx7rxP-m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Juli 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich wär mir da nicht so sicher q.q
> Jedenfalls dem Satz mit der Beurteilung nach..



wenn das wirklich ernst gemeint war .. was ist bloß mit den metalheads passiert? x.x


----------



## Rhokan (12. Juli 2010)

Hätte man n bissl besser machen können, aber lustig isses 7.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6c_4fRJph7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (12. Juli 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> da ich zur metalfraktion gehöre die spass versteht bekommt das lied 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sry aber von den letzen 2 Punkten bekomme ich hier nichts mir ;P

Halt natürlich bis auf ausnahmen


btw: Es gibt gute Musik, und es gibt schlechte Musik, aber das da oben IST KEINE MUSIK!!!!

Das ist einfach nur Krach ;P






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLNDR8nnUwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (13. Juli 2010)

Es gibt sinnvolle Texte und sehr unsinnvolle Texte. Beide mit schlechter Musik kombiniert gibt -5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BrYp-PcJEXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Juli 2010)

8/10

ich find,steinigt mich, das ist ein überbewertetes maiden lied :X






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZX62imOapU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juli 2010)

Am Anfang sehr gut, aber zum Ende hin wirds langweilig. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XH-ihYMeZxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2010)

Haudraufmucke=Best 

9/10 like xP

Alko! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal'n Klassiker





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xw-m4jEY-Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juli 2010)

Sean. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Klassiker, kennt wohl fast jederm schon oft genug gehört. 8/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUSnqgKipN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (13. Juli 2010)

Du wieder xD
mit Disember...9/10 da hast ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFvWt_eoTAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (13. Juli 2010)

Komisch, es kommt von El Homer und es hört sich sogar gut an^^

7/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xkHMjXSwVvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: Ok, von dir waren schon ein paar gute dabei


----------



## StixOne (13. Juli 2010)

5/10 net so mein fall aber ist in ordnung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glWbs99gKhk&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Nebola (13. Juli 2010)

0/10

Sowas geht für mich garnicht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc0W_6Ej3Mw


----------



## Trolligerand (14. Juli 2010)

1/10 für mich hört sich das an wie 0815 pop mukke 0o ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nu5gv9A2zc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2010)

Judas Priest \m/ 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0XmKbIxnl9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fozzy <33333333


----------



## StixOne (14. Juli 2010)

3/10 nicht wirklich meins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnRNVuOzbws


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2010)

Hab ich Zwar früher gern geguckt, aber das Lied hab ich noch nie gemocht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVOXdoRXtKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (14. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Komisch, es kommt von El Homer und es hört sich sogar gut an^^
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ok, von dir waren schon ein paar gute dabei


Ob gut oder nicht...entscheidet doch wohl der, der die Musik gerne hört...
Oder nicht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Juli 2010)

nicht schlecht .. nicht schlecht
7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNGNLo8K6Fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## StixOne (14. Juli 2010)

10/10 geil und alltime geil darf auf keienr party fehlen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F70OqbivLXA


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juli 2010)

Naja, auf jeder 80er Jahre Party vllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0YGpjglhaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## StixOne (14. Juli 2010)

10/10 ich liebe das Lied

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWsQQgbKkjc&feature=related


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Juli 2010)

Diese Atzenscheiße geht mir dermaßen aufn Keks, die wurden mit dem Fame einfach lahm, selbst die Konzis kann man sich nichtmehr geben.., ich mag den Beat von 1:00 - 1:28, ansonsten naja. 3/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvPq8wmYzMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dweencore (14. Juli 2010)

Des Lied nervt auch ^^
1/10
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=uRafqvRx3zQ[/youtube]


----------



## Healor (14. Juli 2010)

Ist mir ein wenig zu wild. Trotzdem finde ich die Art und Weise dieser Songs doch irgendwie interessant. Und dieses Gegröle finde ich immer sau lustig (im positiven Sinne). Das die Sänger kein Halsweh bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SbcwlH-Qimk[/youtube]


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Juli 2010)

Kann man sich anhören, ich brauch aber iwie immer nen bisl mehr.. mhn action ^^. 5/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gNsacjwX3Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Juli 2010)

noin, nicht meins 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oBpoNhf6Exc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (14. Juli 2010)

2/10, konnte denen nie viel abgewinnen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCu4DO4A7cY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



yeah, neues cynic-material. eben erst gemerkt


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juli 2010)

StixOne schrieb:


> 10/10 ich liebe das Lied
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]



Weißt du eigentlich was richtige Atzen Musik ist?

Alle bezeichnen sich als "Atzen" ohne zu Wissen was das ist.

Gib mal bei youtube "oldschool Atzen musik" oder sowas ein und dann kannste sehen was so tolle "atzen sind"

wenn schon so ne musikrichtung, dann bitte seaside clubbers


BTT:

1/10

Toll, ich war so schön am einpennen und es hätte 10/10 gegeben weil das ein super einschlaf lied wäre, toll, dann bei 1:40 werd ich aufgeweckt wegen kack schlagzeug und so....



Naja





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-bAN7Ts0xBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## StixOne (14. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Alle bezeichnen sich als "Atzen" ohne zu Wissen was das ist.
> 
> Gib mal bei youtube "oldschool Atzen musik" oder sowas ein und dann kannste sehen was so tolle "atzen sind"



Was ist deiner Meinung nach nen Atze?
Atze bedeutet Bruder btw
und ich höre Arzt seit Tanga Tanga Vol I


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

wtf 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i51l3F1WEzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (15. Juli 2010)

Hm muss noch den dritten Teil auf Blue Ray gucken ^^ 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DEbnd0XCVFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


good old heavy metal


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2010)

4/10...iwie lame





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EB6DGjgpGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Juli 2010)

altes amon amarth >>>>>> neues amon amarth
trotzdem gutes lied und der teil von apocalyptica ist genial
7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=req-oDf2ZRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Korgor (15. Juli 2010)

6/10 Nix für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iiCGx8P7eYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Korgor (15. Juli 2010)

Gnah, ausversehn auf Zitat anstatt auf edit gekommen...


----------



## El Homer (15. Juli 2010)

Ich versuche mal vernünftig zu bewerten, ich finde Eminem kann man noch am besten verstehen.
3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_dl40ZOgyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (15. Juli 2010)

StixOne schrieb:


> Was ist deiner Meinung nach nen Atze?
> Atze bedeutet Bruder btw
> und ich höre Arzt seit Tanga Tanga Vol I



Ich weiß nicht was Tanga Tanga ist aber ich hoffe dass du weißt dass Die Atzen keine Atzenmusik machen


----------



## Rhokan (16. Juli 2010)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZJ0enY2ukY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (16. Juli 2010)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DrhDyhwUXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Ist mir irgendwie zu langweilig... nichts besonderes. 6/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izpqDWN5iVQ[/youtube]


----------



## StixOne (16. Juli 2010)

04/10 net meine richtung aber sonst okay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLI3fSgccZU


----------



## Smeal (16. Juli 2010)

8/10 Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmtID-lLDJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juli 2010)

Klingt für mich wie stinknormaler (und für mich allgemein sehr langeweiligen) Hip Hop. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vzVK4Yr9-lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2010)

Zu... BWRGHAAAA!!!!111!!!... undso. Ihr wisst schon, zu Deathmetalig. Erst recht um die Zeit. 2/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDx-fxSnMOw[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (17. Juli 2010)

Ganz in Ordnung 8/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzir1B43I3E&feature=related


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2010)

Vorhin erst wieder Born Again Ret (@warcraftmovies) gesehn... mit diesem Lied im Abspann. Beides Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX1jHBujX14&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

Ganz angehört, GEIL 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xUuvj4GH5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (18. Juli 2010)

Guter Song von HammerFall. 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb0XjX-QTEM[/youtube]

Mucke aus Essen


----------



## El Homer (19. Juli 2010)

Ich finds gut 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IwKRyizwEKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2010)

Klassiker 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4Ypa4iC_4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juli 2010)

Instrumentals gut, Vocals sagen mir nicht so zu. 7/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9FKoplr-c1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

4/10 
Gefällt mir nicht so




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LGtFDe32jbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Pagan <3 nur so die deutschen Texte mag ich nicht 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDPMhxGeTRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (20. Juli 2010)

10/10 hammerfall einfach toll <3 so nun mal Reinhard Mey einer der besten deutschen liedermacher ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvHvU2hT7q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Juli 2010)

Mag ich natürlich nicht den Sound, aber nicht schlecht und eine sehr gute message. 6/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=76PB9StDNgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Onico (20. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ist ja nicht so mein Fall aber trotzdem 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYU-8IFcDPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (20. Juli 2010)

2/10 LP halt :/




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4VrzFwVdhrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2010)

nicht so meine musik, 3/10
*schmeißt etwas epische orchester musik in den thread*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6uX0MWetHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Medmius (21. Juli 2010)

9/10
<3 Immediate Music

Power Metal gefällig?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SYdbLfLnIHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (21. Juli 2010)

nein danke. 0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBfkDH3F1GA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spaten (21. Juli 2010)

nicht so mein fall. 3/10

es gibt kein vernünftiges bob dylan video..
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3st13_bob-dylan-the-times-they-are-a-chan_music





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrVZV__w500

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (21. Juli 2010)

5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k8U8gjFx9Vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (21. Juli 2010)

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqZwZA_cqLM&feature=related

wie ich dieses lied live liebe


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Susi (21. Juli 2010)

Normalerweise net mein Geschmack, aber das is i.wie cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dM6elRs7F5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alt, aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolligerand (21. Juli 2010)

7/10 gar nicht schlecht ^^ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZwjSwf17h0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (22. Juli 2010)

Ich mag dich :> 
7/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A4WoHxL3GQ


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juli 2010)

Intro find ich lw, Stimme gewöhnlich, Instrumentals ok. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHemjzBx0p8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (22. Juli 2010)

3/10 ich find das ist einfaches 0815 gegrunze nicht mein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xsKpazeA5L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spaten (22. Juli 2010)

starker klassiker 9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (22. Juli 2010)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kcUISAHVeRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (22. Juli 2010)

10/10 mehr davon ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=usgasTxZ-Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mr. Susi (22. Juli 2010)

Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LkjljBNTLs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (22. Juli 2010)

8/10 das könnte ein ohrwurm werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AaAu6M_QzKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (23. Juli 2010)

haha 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snYWeYHRJ3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nach einer Minute wirds geil....nein genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolligerand (23. Juli 2010)

6/10 ganz ordentlich teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so und nun gegen TIERVERSUCHE




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIfNkItKchM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (23. Juli 2010)

Sowas ist richtig schlimm.
Aber gutes Lied 7/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=FrDxjBg5DEU[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (23. Juli 2010)

Joa, passt. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=46NvrACyZxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (23. Juli 2010)

Das Lied ist ganz gut aber ich hab da son ein nerviges Rauschen im Hintergrund. Aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KSXQ0UD2At0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/Edit: Einbetten kann mans nicht aber ihr könnt über das Video direkt zu Youtube und es euch da anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Juli 2010)

Mhh, sryy dem kann ich nichts abgewinnen 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAMRTGv82Zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ist zwar eig nicht meine Musikrichtig, aber irgetwie witzig^^


----------



## Acid_1 (23. Juli 2010)

Ganz witzig, musikalisch hingegen auch nicht so mein Fall. 4/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_PsWoLHRBU[/youtube]
Die fünf Jungs sind dieses Jahr auf dem Rockharz als "Featured Newcomer" vertreten.


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

2/10 Davon abgesehen das es musikallisch nicht meins ist, ist auch die instrumentation nicht wirklich einfallsreich oder schwer


Hoffe das mit dem einbetten klappt so wie ich es mir vorstelle X:

Edit: Nope, tut es nicht Naja, was solls'


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juli 2010)

O.... Omg was fürn Zufall... und das gerade jetzt... >.<

O.o

10/10 weil einfach...zu traurig und lässt einen oft übers Leben nachdenken...besonders für mich im Moment, naja andere Geschichte...


[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=d5SBYhZyo1s [/video]

Gerade in der Stimmung für dieses Lied...ansonsten hätt ich sicherlich Metal geposted...


----------



## El Homer (24. Juli 2010)

Ja ich bin nicht in der Stimmung für dergleichen xD
aber ...8/10 ist ja auch nicht schlecht.. wenn auch net meine musik





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IkvAb6THQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juli 2010)

Rockstar's Soundtracks halt, kann man super hören 7/10.

Ich liebe den Text von dem Lied 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a5-ypY4lVsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (24. Juli 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Rockstar's Soundtracks halt, kann man super hören 7/10.


Aber dir ist klar das Rockstar Games das Lied nicht gemacht hat ^^
Ok xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Juli 2010)

Ahja...eine 0815 Popstimme mit irgendeinem Elektronischen Drumgedöhns, dass sich die ganze Zeit auf dem exakt selben Level wiederholt...1/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0TXXMtvovI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (24. Juli 2010)

good stuff 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xF8_54mMR8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Death metal Album einer Black Metal band.


----------



## Tearor (24. Juli 2010)

El schrieb:


> Ein Death metal Album einer Black Metal band.



klingt mir immer noch nach BM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und BM is nich 100% meins, aber macht Spaß, 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OIY057KKpIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2010)

Ist mir irgendwie zu viel death und zu wenig melodic... auch wenn sie laut Wiki Melodic Death sein sollen. 3,5/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53A4GyB96RI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## EisblockError (24. Juli 2010)

6/10 find den Typen putzig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=On145n2_Tr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2010)

Wenn man mal davon absieht, das der Saenger total laecherlich aussieht, und die Musik nicht der Hit ist... JEAH PIRATEN!!! trotzdem 1/10



Zu spaet:
Das von EisblockError kann nur 10/10 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU&NR


<3 so witzig


----------



## Trolligerand (24. Juli 2010)

10/10 so witzig und doch mitunter so wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jPFQ8o9HByU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Juli 2010)

wiso kann das nur 10/10 bekommen?

Wegen Lied oder Anime?


----------



## Acid_1 (25. Juli 2010)

Trolligerand schrieb:


> 10/10 so witzig und doch mitunter so wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die beiden haben auch mit Die Ärzte ein paar gute Lieder gehabt.
Schon weil es Thema Werner ist 7/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Trolligerand (26. Juli 2010)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht nicht anders




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OTPBrRlCs7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (26. Juli 2010)

Joa 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICMqQj1xM70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaves (26. Juli 2010)

Viel zu monoton und langweilig 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WoGNN29ekrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Déromius (26. Juli 2010)

7/10 hörbar, aber nicht mein fall



Kein plan wie ichs einbinde also hier der link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV-43-UhgK4


----------



## Trolligerand (26. Juli 2010)

1/10 absolut schlecht aber das ist nur meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5X-yqPhItr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> wiso kann das nur 10/10 bekommen?
> 
> Wegen Lied oder Anime?



Lied waere 7-8/10, aber bei death note darf man gar nichts ausser 10/10 geben^^


----------



## Schlaviner (28. Juli 2010)

HEY Hier kommt ALEX ! &#9829; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Vq0FRUjSbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (28. Juli 2010)

Hrhr danke das du mich wieder an das Lied erinnert hast
11/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TX5RbEXjdPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Lied macht so unglaublich fröhlich ^^


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2010)

Des gefällt mir, 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xuZl9tRqjoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jaja, ein Cover, aber sorry - Der Text ist tausendmal besser als der des Originals XD


----------



## Haxxler (28. Juli 2010)

Ist lustig, aber musikalisch gesehen natürlich nich sehr gut. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuJLvCoO-6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

nicht schlecht .. nicht schlecht
von dream evil hör ich mir mal mehr an ^^ 
8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hGgx3EqMR70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




gibt leider keine studio version davon bei youtube <.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Juli 2010)

8/10 nicht schlecht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GOpnl36LKUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (28. Juli 2010)

2/10 nun ja das ist unmusikalisches gegrunze 0o 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkWgIcERnvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (28. Juli 2010)

2/10
find ich nicht lustig und unmusikalisches gegrunze is Deicide bei weitem net





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSj623T3N6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juli 2010)

damn wtf 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ilYE1LNj7EI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (28. Juli 2010)

also bei Power Metal is mir der gesagng meistens zu hoch^^ 
Deswegen 5/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7xLvCGp-x6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

mit brutal death solltest du es hier nicht versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das trifft zu 99% nur auf ablehnung :/

@ topic
klingt recht geil 
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysAqRnka0ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




einer der geilsten game soundtracks überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (28. Juli 2010)

10/10^^
Wie du meinst versuch ichs ruhiger^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxZO9k1mIbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe dieses Spiel allein schon wegen der Musik ;P


----------



## Trolligerand (28. Juli 2010)

0/10 wie sagtes du so schön weiter oben nicht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur war das weiter oben nicht lustig gemeint das lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das ist echt nicht schön und langweilt auf dauer




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfER8Qjg9to

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (29. Juli 2010)

0/10 gefällt mir gar nicht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52xoRLh2dWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juli 2010)

der techno sound im hintergrund geht mir gewaltig auf die nerven
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCBciquNcpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




dickinsons stimme ist zwar ziemlich kaputt aber es klingt trotzdem noch episch


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juli 2010)

Trifft zwar nicht ganz so meinen Geschmack, aber trotzdem sogar live immernoch hammer!
8/10

Ich steh im Moment irgendwie total auf Epic Metal
[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=zih80RNPZL8 [/video]

Und der neue Sänger (Robert 'Robse' Dahn) passt einfach genauso gut in die Band, wenn nicht sogar besser, wie Helge Stang.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2010)

Es ist mir immer noch zu hoch, wieso Leute sich dieses Rumgebrülle anhören, bei dem man nix vom Text versteht. 2/10 weil die restliche Musik annehmbar ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqWG8ya9oXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Es ist mir immer noch zu hoch, wieso Leute sich dieses Rumgebrülle anhören, bei dem man nix vom Text versteht. 2/10 weil die restliche Musik annehmbar ist.



falsch, DU verstehst nicht was der singt, viele andere schon und wenn einen der text so brennend interessiert kann man sich die lyrics auch so angucken falls man den text trotzdem nicht versteht
und irgendjemand hier hat mal gesagt man solle die stimme als weiteres instrument sehen und damit hatte er recht!


----------



## Arosk (29. Juli 2010)

Gibt jede Menge dieser Stimmen, die sind genial, nur die Musik dazu ist schrecklich. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CZ_VFJn2kJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juli 2010)

einer der besten live auftritte überhaupt 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eS5uppCR33U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




bin zwar kein lordi fan aber das lied hat was


----------



## Arosk (29. Juli 2010)

ganz nett 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uj5JSYiNrcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krügerl (29. Juli 2010)

Gefällt mir --> 9/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXG2ps34TQE&feature=related


----------



## Arosk (29. Juli 2010)

Früher so gern gehört, mag ich immer noch 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrC-pAzcdrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (29. Juli 2010)

10/10 Gamma Ray <3333333333333333





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OUwauaE0zEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Darton (29. Juli 2010)

Find ich nicht schlecht 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=knV1H163ISE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juli 2010)

auch bei dem lied stört mich der techno sound
5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MXzESffB9ZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (30. Juli 2010)

joa 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bi49Xo0MzhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## benbaehm (30. Juli 2010)

hätte auch beinahe hoobastank gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also 9/10, weil ich andere ihrer songs noch ebsser finde...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRRnU8VzOok


----------



## Acid_1 (30. Juli 2010)

Gefällt mir nicht wirklich, das gibt mir nichts. 3/10

Poste ich halt Hoobastank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeTmnHquqqo&feature=related[/youtube]





Einbetten tut man mit [medía](url)[/media]


----------



## Haxxler (30. Juli 2010)

Nicht so mein Geschmack 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oobDQ0vdm8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal was älteres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolligerand (31. Juli 2010)

10/10 was soll man Guns n roses auch anderes geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-Jv2vAauaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2010)

Genau mein Geschmack, sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

Mal was ganz anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsulcd7z5DA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Trolligerand (1. August 2010)

auch hier 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir ^^ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AA9maAERDAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

10/10 BEATLES!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nnc_N6wxw0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (1. August 2010)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NPTVzXN3f4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (1. August 2010)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqhq6HDNh8o&feature=channel


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. August 2010)

In Ordnung, stehe bloß nicht auf deutsches Metal. Kannte das Lied schon. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cJHsnYIQBW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alcasim (1. August 2010)

1/10

Sorry aber ich muss nun einfach fragen, was gefällt euch so an diesem rumgeschreie? Ich versteh ja, wenn man diverse Songs nur wegen den Lyrics hört, aber bei solch Liedern versteht man ja nicht mal was. Ist ja nur rumgeschreie.

Um solch einen kranken scheiss anzuhören müsst ich glaub ich total auf crack sein oder sonst irgendwelche (schwerwiegenden) Probleme haben.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkuOAY-S6OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (1. August 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> 1/10
> 
> Sorry aber ich muss nun einfach fragen, was gefällt euch so an diesem rumgeschreie? Ich versteh ja, wenn man diverse Songs nur wegen den Lyrics hört, aber bei solch Liedern versteht man ja nicht mal was. Ist ja nur rumgeschreie.
> 
> Um solch einen kranken scheiss anzuhören müsst ich glaub ich total auf crack sein oder sonst irgendwelche (schwerwiegenden) Probleme haben.



Geschmäcker sind verschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dem einem gefällts, dem andren nicht.

@Ratm 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9wci8aCCM0


----------



## Juna. (1. August 2010)

8/10 nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES_y8_tepaA


----------



## Alcasim (1. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind verschieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo klar sind die Geschmäcker verschieden, würd mich aber trotzdem mal interessieren, was den Reiz an diesem rumgejohle ausmacht..


6/10

Kenn ich persönlich nicht aber gehen noch ab live






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQ62554RVCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist nen geiles Urlaubslied find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolligerand (1. August 2010)

1/10 weiß nicht was man an so einer 0815 möchtegern reggea musik gut finden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJ3xj1yyLKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reo_MC (1. August 2010)

Der Beat und der Sänger passen so gar nicht zusammen. 3/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBVD1KdCg8U

=)


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (1. August 2010)

1/10 
Mit so was kannst du mich jagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHxr6fP22MM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. August 2010)

@Reo: 0/10 Geht ja mal gar nicht. 
@xX-ARROKH-Xx: 5/10 Bin nicht so der Metalfan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sZ8WM2wRrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: grml. Drängler.


----------



## Edou (1. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> @Reo: 0/10 Geht ja mal gar nicht.
> @xX-ARROKH-Xx: 5/10 Bin nicht so der Metalfan.
> 
> 
> ...



Och joa, hör zwar kein Punk aber is in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qRNDHRui7Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2010)

0815, mega lahm.... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBQODlM__14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MÜLLHEIM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.barock-acdc.com/


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. August 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Jo klar sind die Geschmäcker verschieden, würd mich aber trotzdem mal interessieren, was den Reiz an diesem rumgejohle ausmacht..



das ist kein "rumgejohle" das sind schwierige gesangsformen wie growlen, kannst ja gerne mal versuchen das nachzumachen aber ich kann dir versprechen du wirst es nicht schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wie ich vor 2-3 seiten schonmal geschrieben hab, man sollte bei death metal,grindcore,usw. den gesang als weiteres instrument sehen und nicht immer sagen das ist ja nur rumgekreische und bla


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 0815, mega lahm.... 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schon nur weils AC/DC ist 10/10!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3kOuOMJOCk[/youtube]


----------



## Alcasim (1. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das ist kein "rumgejohle" das sind schwierige gesangsformen wie growlen, kannst ja gerne mal versuchen das nachzumachen aber ich kann dir versprechen du wirst es nicht schaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiss schon was growlen ist und nein ich kanns nicht. Ich wills auch gar nicht können wenn ich ehrlich bin. 

Kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass es live (W:O:A zum Beispiel) abgehen wird. Frage mich aber trotzdem, wie man sowas den ganzen Tag hören kann ohne irgendwann durchzudrehen.


@Vorposter

10/10

Und da wir schon bei Offspring sind, mein persönliches Lieblingslied von ihnen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNx_Ja2rQfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. August 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Ich weiss schon was growlen ist und nein ich kanns nicht. Ich wills auch gar nicht können wenn ich ehrlich bin.
> 
> Kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass es live (W:O:A zum Beispiel) abgehen wird. Frage mich aber trotzdem, wie man sowas den ganzen Tag hören kann ohne irgendwann durchzudrehen.



wieso sollte man dadurch durchdrehen? für die leute die sowas halt gerne hören ist das eine normale gesangsart und damit hat sich die sache


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (1. August 2010)

Ich habe die Band mal stundenlang gehört und mag sie immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6BJdkq3Up0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

1/10 Langweilliger Kindermetal. Wie der ganze moderne Folkscheiß. Hat reingarnichts mit Metal zu tun!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GlecTBevmzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. August 2010)

motörhead!
9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ts6YTeSEv0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ich mag black sabbath mit ozzy zwar noch was mehr als mit dio aber das lied ist verdammt gut


----------



## Edou (1. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> motörhead!
> 9/10
> 
> 
> ...



Weisse..ich mag ja scho das Cover meiner Lieblingsband....aber das Original is besser. 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0XmKbIxnl9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Weils so schön is, meine Lieblingsband. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eat the Rich <3


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

Black Sabbath 9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MyZ5BjeUApQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (1. August 2010)

Ich stehe nicht so auf Metal und anderes "Hardcore" gedöns.

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich höre gerne die Musik von 1970 - 2000

DAS waren noch richtige Lieder (Ich weiß manche Metal Lieder und so gab es auch in diesen Zeitraum, ich stehe generell nicht so auf diese art von Musik)

Mein Lieblingslied:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=973M3IhqO3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (1. August 2010)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dMVLDeLX0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (1. August 2010)

7/10 herrlich das lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZjQPTGIU8eM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. August 2010)

Schon nicht schlecht. 6/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efojzMwLIK0[/youtube]

Hier ein bisschen Cello-Rock von Apocalyptica.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (2. August 2010)

Apokalyptika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vt3zdoLO-pM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. August 2010)

Hab ich erst vor kurzem gehört (glaube sogar hier im Thread). 8/10, ist ziemlich gut, obwohl ich nicht so der Maiden Fan bin.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YySkHnkZk5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kobajashi (2. August 2010)

6/10 ... mir persönlich ein wenig zu hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLesGMA0-rM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (2. August 2010)

Die Band kann etwas!
wirklich
Aber nicht mein Abteilung ^^trotzdem 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DPJSMBDHSU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Weltklasse Lied!...Jeder der Black Metal hört sollte diese Band kennen. HERLICH


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

kommt schön atmosphäre rüber aber im moment nicht so ganz meins 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FoRyo-lZ4ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. August 2010)

Satyricon sind schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyWvRXq_Yuw[/youtube]

Hier mal etwas von den Melodic-Death-Metal Göttern Dark Tranquillity.


----------



## Beowulf321 (3. August 2010)

@DER Lachmann hahaha hab mir grad die ganze zeit das lied angehört 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C1DG1TuVtvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: ah übersehen das da noch wer gepostet hat 8/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. August 2010)

4/10 Ich versteh so wenig xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xxQs34UMx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> 4/10 Ich versteh so wenig xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie einfach nur normal, auch mal schön sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMerA24ybdM[/youtube]


----------



## Acid_1 (3. August 2010)

Hat schon was, muss ich ehrlich sagen 7/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=YFY_hm97Dfc[/youtube]


----------



## flander1974 (3. August 2010)

8/10 ganz nett 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOLgBgnnUUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. August 2010)

Gut, bis der Clean Gesang zur exakt falschen Stelle kam. die letzten 2 Minuten sind langweilige, weil sie eigentlich kaum von der ersten Hälfte zu unterscheiden sind. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fw1qmQjRTr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gut, bis der Clean Gesang zur exakt falschen Stelle kam. die letzten 2 Minuten sind langweilige, weil sie eigentlich kaum von der ersten Hälfte zu unterscheiden sind. 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gitarre gibt 8/10 der gesang ist so abartig denn kann ich nicht beurteilen sry :s

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWKZXyeBqFI[/youtube]

ich hab ne neue lieblingsband 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. August 2010)

Auch das bekommt von mir eine 8/10. Sehr netter Punkrock für zwischendurch.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2yRFVTg_m4[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (4. August 2010)

Hat definitiv was. 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHBe6wC2NYs 

Mit der richtigen Soundanlage kommts richtig geil rüber.
Naja muss man mögen!


----------



## baumthekaito (4. August 2010)

nich so meins 6/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfnW7k1IwZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finds gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (4. August 2010)

Ich habs mir ganz angehört... ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen und könnte kotzen, sry. 1/10 (Den einen Punkt, weil Fergie mit drin ist, sonst 0/10.)


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4dGcLRN4II&a=GxdCwVVULXeoA2Ouvss4pf76RXbN7kDs[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (4. August 2010)

Boah echt nice, kommt definitiv aufn iPod! Ty 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lolM8GeGRQc


----------



## Trolligerand (4. August 2010)

5/10 ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TmlTgNfOkls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (4. August 2010)

8/10 in flames halt^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NS4hilVujJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit; Zwischenposter ;( 5/10


----------



## 2boon4you (4. August 2010)

Ich find die Vocals grauenhaft 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yerh8Mkj5c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Darton (5. August 2010)

8/10 man hört den Sänger net so gut aber sonst ganz ok ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kb16iUPpcCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (6. August 2010)

InExtremooooo <33333 
10/10

Hier mal was geiles von Hatebreed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwDkcCEI7ao


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2010)

5/10

Ich mag die Band irgendwie nicht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eIZNb96EQJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (6. August 2010)

WO SIND HANSI SEINE HAARE??!?!?! 
8/10

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XmQUFiSG884[/video]


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

geiles blind guardian lied 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AnXxcqWv1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit:
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]WO SIND HANSI SEINE HAARE??!?!?! [2]
[/font]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. August 2010)

Gutes Lied. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYC55v5Bu8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

ganz nett 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DkQQFV2JemA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (6. August 2010)

naaaah. 4/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4PoSRwp564


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

6/10, ich mag das geschrei nicht =(

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsYVHZFukzc[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

nein 1/10


edit: plöhder th00r :<

find die lyrics von dem lied grausam und die musik .. naja, hört sich an wie immer 
4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIeNfk5R940

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




bitte das video ignorieren und nur die musik bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. August 2010)

Hatten wir vor langer Zeit schonmal. Ist relativ gut. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-xzhGleGXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

Instrument gibt ne 7/10 und der Gesang ist mir zu cränk :<

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uvwGmRf5M8[/youtube]


----------



## Trolligerand (6. August 2010)

8/10 ganz ordentlich ^^
so und das nächste lied kann ich mir nicht verkneifen ich denke schon den ganzen tag an die Wacken Firefighters denken und deren musik




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQFFAso4sOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


zwar kein lied was sie spielen aber blasmusik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3
und bitte hängt mich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2010)

5/10
Naja gibt besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=omJVTD5WRro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. August 2010)

Nunja, ich finde es ziemlich langweilig. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agnVjr3o_KY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (7. August 2010)

Ein geiles Stück Grind/Deathmetal, schön brachial. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

gefällt mir nicht so .. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HShU9eFaODc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gefällt mir nicht so .. 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uh nice, stellenweise (kurz immer nur^^) aber nicht durchgehend super, also 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TkZ47BhpH_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


mal was ruhiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (7. August 2010)

Ich weiß ganz ehrlich nicht, was ich davon halten soll... kann ich nicht bewerten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gehen wir mal wieder auf die härtere Schiene.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTxIgPc8BuY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

richtig fett 9,5/10


Klassiker:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTgN73rNPVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

ich kann devildriver einfach nichts abgewinnen 
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1oTNkwyBRIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (7. August 2010)

4/10 gibt weiß gott bessere lieder als das 0o




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8auwEXJaWZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (8. August 2010)

Das Letzte Einhorn und die Spielleute von InEx, auch Live der Hammer. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6NgXLaB-70&playnext=1&videos=g8iPOcIH0No&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

Klingt ganz gut, für mich aber zu gewöhnlicher Melodeathmetal. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TGd-GBAmQqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (8. August 2010)

5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGjgthbNNWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Weil ich es Samstag live gesehen habe <3


----------



## Darton (9. August 2010)

das geht echt ab 9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2gXMRoPv_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (9. August 2010)

7/10
Als ich dieses pipen gehört hab dachte ich erster es währe techno/o.ä.. Oo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO8I5_DIer0


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

nä 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E7ZSNTv3eFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. August 2010)

Der Bass gefällt mir, sonst auch ok. 7,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aherYd51vHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (10. August 2010)

2/10
Komm ich nicht mit klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiOa61327WA&playnext=1&videos=dvvLkR-PE7A


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

find soilwork klasse^^
sind das nicht die gleichen viecher wie aus light the torch? 
9.5/10 dafür, rejection role hätte z.b. 10/10 verdient, bei dem lied fehlt mir da einfach was^^
so, da es beim letzten mal nicht bewertet werden konnte, hier nochmal^^:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TkZ47BhpH_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Ich versteh den Sinn nicht 4/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lg8gEIBs5CU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Zwar nicht wirklich was besonderes, aber schon ziemlich guter Sound. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qx7g_p0u4vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Ist ein Metalcoreverarsche-Song, das Video dazu unbedingt ansehen. Ich finde es lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. August 2010)

Wieso Metalcore? Der Typ sah aus wien Emo und an der Wand hing nen Poster von ner Doom Band. Das einzig witzige war iwie wie die Tucke draußen es nicht geschafft hat aufzurauchen und der Emo so ewig gebraucht hat um seine Haare zu stylen um kurz darauf ne Mütze aufzusetzen. Versteh ich nicht.

Sound ist aber ganz nice 7/10.

Wo wir aber bei Metalcore waren, have fun:
Neaera - The World Devourers
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

/E: Hat das nen Grund warum [.media][./media] nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Trolligerand (10. August 2010)

1/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZMmFPksi_G0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (11. August 2010)

Da ließt man den Threadtitel, denkt dann kann man mal sowas wie Immortal auspacken und dann wurde es schon gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab sie btw auch live gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Song vor mir 4/10 Nicht wirklich mein Geschmack.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKjzDU7V7es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

nicht schlecht 7,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pgifFdi8eio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe das Lied+das video xD
9/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PBEXSiFzOfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (11. August 2010)

vocals gefallen nicht und generell nicht mein Stil 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=auhaWDGvrFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Nich mein Fall, sry 3/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH_79HO4Eqk[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzecezZbQgI


----------



## Deathstyle (11. August 2010)

Hättest kaum was geileres posten können 10/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NqlBRmX7kbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (11. August 2010)

lol Gerti ich bin hab nur gelacht als ich das auf Wacken sah xD

omg total assi^^ aber der Text ist durchdacht ^^ jo...0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OPPzmDFHiWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (11. August 2010)

Es gibt einige Arten von Metal, die ich mag, aber das ist für mich einfach keine Musik mehr: 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R_qnrezOZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (11. August 2010)

6/10 Kein schlechter Song aber nicht mein Stil




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnoMb8BEHbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

In Ordnung, mag aber In Flames nicht wirklich und zum Ende hin wirds langweilig. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2bb_EGjcAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Lied soll eine kleine Black Metal Parodie darstellen (am besten lyrics dazu ansehen). Sollte man länger hören, da der Song ziemlich facettenreich ist.


----------



## Trolligerand (11. August 2010)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zwnipCkNgDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (12. August 2010)

Oha kannte ich noch nicht und klingt echt nett. Ich finde so altes Zeugs eigentlich recht geil, obwohl ichs nicht wirklich höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10

@ El Homer, als ich das Sah, wusste ich, DAS wird mein neuer Ava Am coolsten war, wie die das gezeigt haben und dann direkt danach ne auf dem Bildschirm den fetten Circlepit bei Caliban gezeigt haben, zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wieso wurde dein Song so schlecht bewertet, das ist doch noch recht human, da gibts bei weitem schlimmeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r9zUvfXucCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (12. August 2010)

8/10 Is ganz Nett (auch wenn DM nicht meine Lieblingsgenre is, und es auch nie wird. Heavy Metal <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kw_Lf-JhdSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

klassiker <3 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AgJ6HUULQPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (12. August 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> @ El Homer, als ich das Sah, wusste ich, DAS wird mein neuer Ava Am coolsten war, wie die das gezeigt haben und dann direkt danach ne auf dem Bildschirm den fetten Circlepit bei Caliban gezeigt haben, zu geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wundere mich auch grade über den völlig irrsinnigen Text den der Herr mir da zum Lied geboten hat. =D
8/10^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QoicTieIEFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (12. August 2010)

Gefällt mir ! 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HKbSwWbf6I4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Deathcore, schlimmer als schlechter Death Metal. 3/10

Abwechslung muß sein, ich post einfach mal so was grad in der Playlist läuft ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IuezNswtRfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (13. August 2010)

Nicht wirklich was für mich :x
Naja bin mal objektiv: 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcQpQS4SyUE&feature=related 

*_*


----------



## Soldier206 (13. August 2010)

Bei System fällt einem die Wahl leicht: 10/10 natürlich

Edit: Mir is grad aufgefallen das dein Post zensiert is o.O also jetzt ma ehrlich schäm dich ... sowas postet man doch net, dass darf man net unterstützen

Jetzt ma etwas, womit wohl keiner gerechnet hat, es aber sogut wie jeder kennt^^
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (13. August 2010)

ARGH! Wie kannst du mir sowas antun? Ja, kenne ich, leider. Ich empfand den "Song" schon immer als Nervig und Hirnverbrannt. 0/10 ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPRt6Tt6RyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (13. August 2010)

AA einfach gut 9/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuAiOb3NIhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

sehr nett,gefällt mir richtig gut 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJqFe36gSgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2010)

Geht ganz gut ab 8/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kc0yAqBu5PU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. August 2010)

Also ich finds geil 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOFeEFS_iYU[/youtube]

Black/Folkmetal, ruhige und schnellere Melodien im Wechsel.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Gefällt mir 8/10


Ops, ausgerechnet so ein ruhiges Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0JNgvNy4lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Darton (13. August 2010)

find ich irgendwie lustig 8/10

hier mal wieder was von InEx <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hb4CVAkDX8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. August 2010)

Der Song, den ich vom aktuellen InEx Album am Besten finde, kurz vor dem Song Sängerkrieg. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

Noch ein Stückchen Mittelalterrock.


----------



## El Homer (14. August 2010)

ich mag das ja 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TRXGTNNa51U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Intro nett, rest naja. 6/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4T6ilo79bWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (14. August 2010)

Hört sich ganz angenehm an: 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXq4BfaWGRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Scropions sind schon geil 9/10 leider schlechte Qualität :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-BZaG8Bn9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (14. August 2010)

Nicht schlecht, gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10

Mal was nicht-metalliges von mir... eigentlich nicht unbedingt mein Genre, aber Eminem ist und bleibt einfach gut.
Eins der besten Lieder vom neuen Album, imo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei--EvjnCUw[/youtube]


----------



## Acid_1 (14. August 2010)

Der einzige Rapper, den ich außer aus den 70ern und dem heutigen Underground nicht abstoßend finde.
Das Lied ist gut. 7/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11K6Bym7yHA&feature=player_profilepage#![/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (15. August 2010)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XMpLe6h8VA


----------



## El Homer (15. August 2010)

schön schön 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSL9GDBvM-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 <3


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (15. August 2010)

10/10 *g*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5MSjwsmDviA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja, El Homer, ich kenn sie wegen dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (16. August 2010)

Nicht so meins 2/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=zh7mia8T2_o [/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (16. August 2010)

0/10. Davon bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqz5dbs5zmo&feature=channel


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2010)

Lonely Island halt 10/10.
Mark Wahlberg is wearing a hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a5-ypY4lVsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (16. August 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> 10/10 *g*
> 
> Ja, El Homer, ich kenn sie wegen dir
> 
> ...



Hehe, die machen auch echt gute Musik.
Habe sie durch Zufall endeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (16. August 2010)

El schrieb:


> Habe sie durch Zufall endeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem Zufall sei Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

find ich jetzt nich so 1337 .. :/
4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-67386j-f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (16. August 2010)

Fetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vqTHkbpOr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. August 2010)

8/10, ist relativ gut, wird mir aber stellenweise etwas langweilig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0KWy30A33ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (17. August 2010)

9/10.
Die gefallen mir immer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mal was von Disturbed..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghh0hlg0puY


----------



## dragon1 (17. August 2010)

10/10 disturbed halt 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xibRcD1pdE


----------



## mommel (17. August 2010)

1/10 Finds echt nicht so toll obendrein funxt dein Embeded nicht


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHwl5eA1_JE


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

No 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-UxfF-MTI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. August 2010)

Immer wieder geil 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wF-DCt4YYjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Potpotom (17. August 2010)

9/10... Disturbed geht immer.

Mal was ganz anderes... fiel mir gerade vor die Ohren und ich bin hin und weg.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wiJVSMFLZ6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (18. August 2010)

9/10
Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, ich glaub das lief mal in einem Film.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVx8PvCeOz8


----------



## Deathstyle (18. August 2010)

Wenn man grad keinen Song weiß, dann posted man Deadly Sinners und verdammt, es funktioniert immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9XQNAjD70ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2010)

der sänger hat ne recht nette stimme aber nicht mein fall
5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boEypavY46w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ich weiß ehrlich nicht ob ich das traurig oder lustig finden soll das so was melodic death metal genannt wird ...


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

gute mdm band 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qr65ph0DfkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> gute mdm band 9/10



sag mir bitte das das sarkasmus war ;_;


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sag mir bitte das das sarkasmus war ;_;



metalcore?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> metalcore?



melodic poprock eher


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonic_Syndicate#cite_note-1


----------



## El Homer (18. August 2010)

musste ich die ganze Wacken Fahrt über hören
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXZc9-mtFDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia....ate#cite_note-1






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach zum schreien komisch

http://metal-archives.com/ guck mal hier bitte bei sonic syndicate
modern rock/metalcore passt da doch eher

wobei sich das meiner meinung nach, und guckt euch mal dieses unglaubliche video an was ich oben gepostet hab, eher nach pop als nach core anhört


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Nicht so mein fall. 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9h3jRaZyB4


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

10/10
Was soll ich sagen?
Einfach ein geiles Lied.


[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1fKgpIZMso[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Ganz ok, stehe bloß nich so auf Hammerfall. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoE2IIYbOFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

4/10 Ich lag am boden, so selten dämlich(nagut ich erhöh auf 4....aber nur weil ich doch vor lachen nichtmehr kann). Doch ich fands nicht gut, und muss mich ehrlich fragen: WTF was haben die genommen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlSsd3Xr2bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. August 2010)

Gefällt mir nicht, ist mir zu langweilig. 3/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXLxJTQDaFM[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (20. August 2010)

9/10 hui gut




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TRXGTNNa51U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (20. August 2010)

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FFTQRmsK0k


----------



## Trolligerand (20. August 2010)

Helloween 10/10 einfach geil das lied ein klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQBQBV-m9KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (20. August 2010)

Wtf O_o Irgendwie... keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll. 3/10.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WreVu_fczeM[/youtube]
Ganz anhören ist Pflicht. Nicht vom ruhigen Anfang irritieren lassen, das ändert sich ab 1:20.
Und eigentlich gehört sowas auch nicht in Youtube-Quali gehört, aber was will man machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (20. August 2010)

10/10 

Schöner Song.




Den hier hab ich gespielt bzw. gecovert.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iazgkWRZyuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. August 2010)

Wirklich wunderschön gespielt, dickes Kompliment. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgSncriPnoE[/youtube]


----------



## Deathstyle (20. August 2010)

Nice 8/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wOdvQOo5J0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2010)

der drum sound gefällt mir und der anfang war auch noch ziemlich nett aber danach wirds, find ich, langweilig
5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rjJi16dEDns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. August 2010)

bestimmt ganz solide aber subjektiv nich meins

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xb3MKAzpbQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (20. August 2010)

Klingt ganz gut. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xiSVPTUawY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (20. August 2010)

Nicht meine Musikrichtung, aber trotzdem ganz gut... 6.5/10


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv-Nn-yNpAQ
lalala und die werd ich live sehen <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2010)

da hatte der hansi noch lange haare .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qTP9KpmDGRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




eins der wenigen cover bei dem ich sagen würde das es besser als das original ist


----------



## TheEwanie (21. August 2010)

Ganz okay..... 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kn6spVwJZOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2010)

Irgendwie ist das Lied unglaublich langweilig... aber ich habs neulich trotzdem ne ganze Weile gehört. 6,5/10

Nochmal ein Lied mit einem recht ruhigen (sehr schönem) Anfang, ändert sich aber wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das beste Lied vom Album imo.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZdkJBGsnRQ[/youtube]


----------



## 2boon4you (21. August 2010)

Zu langes und mM langweiliges Intro dazu noch überhaupt nicht mein Stil 1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3WzlNKp_niI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

Inflames ist einfach ne geile Band! Haben aber noch bessere Lieder find ich. 8.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niIIwVStGok


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

7/10 am Anfang recht langsam dann mal kurz wieder schnell und so geht es das ganze Lied lang, was ich bisschen nervig finde.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=GyxLGSMtqtM[/youtube]


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (21. August 2010)

10/10

Einfach Kult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14laEPVwzYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (21. August 2010)

Geil, einfach geil, was für ein Song. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sikfjv2ObZ4[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2010)

Nicht schlecht, aber da wurden hier schon bessere Lieder von denen gepostet - 6,5/10

So, jetzt mal eines der Lieder die für mich auf jeden Fall zur Top 3 der besten Metalsongs ever gehören.
15 Minuten lang, weil es der Opener von The Metal Opera II ist. Daher zwei VIdeos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz anhören lohnt sich auf jeden Fall...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj5ltZAxtvk[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2ogQca2qzI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Acid_1 (22. August 2010)

Sehr hochwertig, wie man es vom Avantasia-Projekt gewohnt ist. 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA0HfheuoMQ[/youtube]


----------



## dragon1 (22. August 2010)

Awesome! Wiieder eine geile Band entdeckt! 
Das Gegrowle ist nicht übertrieben, klingt richtig gut und die Musik ist genial! Besonders den Anfang fand ich toll. 
eindeutig 10/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvS7XeZRuxw


----------



## Acid_1 (22. August 2010)

Was ein geiler Song, allerbester Powermetal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEviBe2Y9qc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2010)

klingt ziemlich stark nach 0815 death metal mit metalcore einflüssen .. muss nicht unbedingt heißen das es schlecht ist aber das lied ist wirklich langweilig
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZLbsePTF3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dweencore (22. August 2010)

10/10 klasse Lied, ich glaub die Band guckt ich mir mal genauer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMkMp0oAL7E[/youtube]


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2010)

Sorry ich hoffe die haben unrecht mit ihren Refrain, zu ihrem eigenem Wohl.. 1/10
Kann soner Mucke nix abgewinnen, war Metal nicht mal harte Musik oder zählt man die da schon zu Poprock? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Video ist ziemlich geil, daher würd ichs mir mit anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ansonsten gehts Lied bei 0:53 los.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kxtoc2fKHeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (22. August 2010)

Auch wenn die Musik nicht wirklich schlecht ist ist das Video einfach nur krank und verstörend. Eklig: 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5_i6njcdZFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal was Anderes als der ganze Metal hier. Man sollte sich nicht nur auf eine Musikrichtung versteifen :/


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2010)

Ilostatfrogger schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes als der ganze Metal hier. Man sollte sich nicht nur auf eine Musikrichtung versteifen :/



Das Ende des Videos ist dafür umso heroischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - außerdem ist die niedrigste Punktzahl 1/10 und in erster Linie soll man das Lied und nicht das Video bewerten.
Ja ich gebe dir Recht was das mit der Musikrichtung angeht, aber das setzt sich hier enfach nicht durch, was glaubste was los ist wenn ich hier HipHop poste ;D


----------



## Acid_1 (22. August 2010)

Ilostatfrogger schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Musik nicht wirklich schlecht ist ist das Video einfach nur krank und verstörend. Eklig: 0/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Langweilig, einfach langweilig. 1/10

Jeder in seinem Metier, muss ja nicht jeder alles mögen.
Der Eine mag das, der Andere mag das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das Ende des Videos ist dafür umso heroischer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solange es guter Hip-Hop ist, ist dagegen ja nichts einzuwenden. 


Dann poste ich mal was anderes als Metal, schönen Alternative-Rock. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt32wqkqQ4k[/youtube]


----------



## Dweencore (22. August 2010)

Ist nich wirklich meins, sry 3/10
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2010)

langweilige metalcore stimme mit ziemlich langweiligen instrumentals .. 
2/10

ich bin heute viel zu anti 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpGAxziiHic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




um mal dem vorurteil entgegenzuwirken das hier nur metal gepostet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (22. August 2010)

Seeed ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rnHCVZdJdJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (22. August 2010)

Gank ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWqoqsM0uGY


----------



## Dyith (22. August 2010)

10/10

<3 Farin Urlaub und Die Ärzte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6NqBFDphm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT: juhu mein erster Post xD


----------



## Gerti (22. August 2010)

10/10 Guter Text.

Hier mal was HipHop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1cYQV62WhkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldier206 (22. August 2010)

5/10 hör eig kein HipHop, aber das da ist wenigstens gescheiter Hop und nicht son Deutsch-Rap-Kack

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=uCu-ch-CY1A[/youtube]


----------



## Dweencore (23. August 2010)

10/10 was soll ich sagen? Korpiklaani

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vXAkFY7bJHY[/youtube]

JEH gibt es was besseres?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. August 2010)

Hbk still miss ya ;_;. A Real Legend, and an Epic theme! 10/10.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2-6Rl8pNKW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Live auftritt bei WM von Motorhead auchnoch. <3

Metal/(Hard)Rock <3333


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2010)

lemmy hat einfach die geilste stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5yp19t4VYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (23. August 2010)

Accept... nuff said

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvkupwYUZGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (23. August 2010)

10/10 Ich freu mich schon so aufs Konzert am Heidenfest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_pkn7jmS1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Hm ich hab das Gefühl der growlt als ob er kotzen müsste. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ko48RHrf9PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Okay etwa bis zur 2ten minute spulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2010)

das neue album klingt einfach so scheiße .. 1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUd4Cbc49mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (23. August 2010)

Find ich sehr abwechslungsreich, besonders den Gesang: 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uDHX7r2zsas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt gibts 1/10, weil Trance ^^ Ich sehs kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnRaGeD94 (23. August 2010)

Cooler Song ! 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt gleich auf meine playlist (: 




Shinedown - Save me


----------



## Nebola (24. August 2010)

Eigentlich mag ich keinen Rap. Aber ich finds echt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLTigaXhMMo


----------



## Deathstyle (24. August 2010)

Bei soner Mucke wunder ich mich auch nicht darüber wenn Leute sagen das sie kein Rap mögen. 1/10 Gott hat der ne schlechte Stimme und nen miesen Flow..

Ich hau mich jetzt zu soner Mucke ins Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.c...#!v=kn1hf2CKzWM

Einbetten will nicht :x


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2010)

ich glaub mit dem link stimmt was nicht o.o der führt mich zur startseite D:
?/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nd9gfPnW8o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

4/10 
Mir fehlt einfach die tiefe und das MTV 2 Abzeichen unten rechts' zerstört halt auch ne Menge : /





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7bKe_Zgk4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (25. August 2010)

Sehr gut: 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o0HRyF9q7pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2010)

meh.. 3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qeHkgKDo-aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. August 2010)

Motorhead...is ganz ok...7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g_cTBgxcOKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (25. August 2010)

10/10 Jede Art von Metal ist Momentan ein segen fur mich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NbvcKwVcCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (25. August 2010)

7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hu4RSUzb0hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (25. August 2010)

8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNcAV_iKqNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da will ich aber 10 von jedem Zocker haben^^


----------



## Krügerl (26. August 2010)

3/10 --> Ich kann Sondaschule allgemein irgendwie nicht leiden, sorry.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2TWhA1UFcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (26. August 2010)

_Naja bin nich so der größe Manowar Fan :/

5/10 Der Kleidungs Style is zu naja





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=yhPoNKa48eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kanne normal zwra nix mit so eine rmusik anfangen aber der song is noch relativ gut_


----------



## Edou (26. August 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Naja bin nich so der größe Manowar Fan :/
> 
> 5/10 Der Kleidungs Style is zu naja
> 
> ...



Uh, mag ich garnicht. Nichtmal richtig anhörend konnt ich mirs schon. Ich geb mal Nette 3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=osehqCISJ5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. August 2010)

Ganz ok...und Chris Jericho is au nie verkegrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOOZk9VuegM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nero!! (26. August 2010)

5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzF0hHb7xMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2010)

9/10 Ich mag das Lied :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvgQi6itSfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (26. August 2010)

6/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCEr6z9eyWI[/youtube]


----------



## Nero!! (26. August 2010)

10/10 nice..kannt ich garnet





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPsZH0ub6Qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vanier (26. August 2010)

8/10 Hat was, erinnert mich vom Sinn/Text so ein bisschen an Alexander Marcus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DthMwq6OmL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2010)

Nicht so mein ding sry 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fiNfKpE7HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eMJay (26. August 2010)

9/10 es ist ganz nett.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2010)

eminem ist gut, keine frage, aber das lied find ich eher bescheiden .. :/
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0LxqUZt3BGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eMJay (26. August 2010)

Das ist klar 10/10


----------



## Goyle 2010 (26. August 2010)

Was haltet ihr von 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-hFcKaxkzQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eMJay (26. August 2010)

Naja 3/10 ist nicht so....

Aber es gibt was neues von Kanye West





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UGb6xtDboec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (26. August 2010)

2/10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfniCzR8zyw&feature=fvw


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (26. August 2010)

Der Bass ist ziemlich überzogen aber ansonsten ganz gut: 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1YgjBFd6ZMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (27. August 2010)

Darum ist es ja Dubstep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 hat schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ASCUz5Sdc


----------



## El Homer (27. August 2010)

geil 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B8mZPpOYSd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2010)

ohja, so muss black metal klingen! 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfYyBp4Ln2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2010)

Naja, stehe eigentlich nicht so auf so Verarsche Lieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpjFFOjpRkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (27. August 2010)

Gefällt mir 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2xo3FIng2aM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (27. August 2010)

So muss das klingen, für die volle Punktzahl reicht es nicht, da das Ende ein bisschen mehr abgerundet hätte sein können. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur4Pn28KFug[/youtube]


----------



## EnRaGeD94 (28. August 2010)

ich weiß die Band kennt keine sau aber hört euch das mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[media][/media]


----------



## EnRaGeD94 (28. August 2010)

hmm funktioniert so irwie nicht naja ... Shinedown - Sound of Madness


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2010)

EnRaGeD94 schrieb:


> ich weiß die Band kennt keine sau aber hört euch das mal an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erst musst du bewerten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

die vocals sind scheiße aber der rest haut ganz gut rein .. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GlecTBevmzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (28. August 2010)

10/10 
Motörhead halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, Yaay, Black coffe Signatur ist wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wWjVWOIRaOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2010)

Nunja, bin gar kein Fan von Equilibrium, und das Lied wird nach ner Weile langweilig. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfR4jycZogU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. August 2010)

Goil... Extraklasse... 10*/10


Hier mal was ganz anderes als das alltägliche Geknüppel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfefXDYg5HA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## 2boon4you (28. August 2010)

nicht mein Geschmack 4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5mA89I5Fl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

kann mich nicht so wirklich überzeugen .. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsrrOZ7PWPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (28. August 2010)

fail 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OfLZpW2XL0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2010)

banause .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic

am anfang noch schön in die fresse aber der gesang ist dann doch nicht so wirklich das wahre ..  4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JT-DEfiCoHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (29. August 2010)

Heavy Metal naja.. 2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=13mtejFLBSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2010)

neben "schildfront" noch das einzige lied von der schildfront split das man sich anhören .. 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jwk-QecLr2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. August 2010)

Sehr schön, so wie man Bloodbath kennt, knüppelhart. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7Qu1XWN23Y&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (29. August 2010)

mir zu melodisch, aber gut 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lIZk-YDTkdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2010)

7/10

Geht so...

btw. man muss nur all tag mal in diesen Thread und am Abend hat der Ipod wieder 1000 neue Alben drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3MS9z90LmFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2010)

1. ich lass mich nicht gerne beleidigen :< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. der anfang war noch ganz nett aber dann wirds relativ langweilig .. is nich mein fall
4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRbRUbRKkII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (29. August 2010)

Schönes Solo und das Lachen am Schluss gefällt mir auch. Allerdings sonst ein wenig Langweilig.

7/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4o3bVViEKmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2010)

das beste lied von lotd überhaupt
10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RL_f8TkLYj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (29. August 2010)

10/10

mal wieder was altes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3RuFL1Hj-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2010)

Amon Amarth, das muss ich mir nichtmal anhören es gibt schon 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eines der wenigen Hip Hop lieder die ich höre und wie die 99% von denen von 5xLBeats kommt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g9Vk7Ny06HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2010)

Nunja, schlechte Isntrumentals (oder was auch imemr das sein soll) und der Ton, der aus einem menschlichen Wesen kommt (Gesang ist das nicht), ist komisch. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ww88AusMEOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2010)

verdammt geil 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aPuS3AwbFt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (30. August 2010)

fail 0/10 bäh





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5L3VAJLBr1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (30. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> fail 0/10 bäh



Fail? - 0 Punkte für Eisregen? Aua...da tut dein Mainstream lied mehr Weh. Ich verstehe wenns nicht einem am Geschmack trifft, aber 0 Punkte für eine Band die Gut ist und schon ne Weile dabei ist, naja. 3/10 für Unheilig.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PdsmSoL78m0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (30. August 2010)

Solche leute gibt es leider Edou

9/10 fürs neue Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YzX1PEQ_xQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2010)

naja, ich hab nicht erwartet das eisregen gut bewertet wird und als "unwissender" (soll nicht abwertend gemeint sein) kann der song name auch schon was befremdlich wirken :x

black label society sind immer verdammt gut
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gINbJt65184

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (30. August 2010)

8/10 Geiles Lied Lachi \m/
Besonders der Anfang ist echt geil.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mis2J3dlA10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2010)

Naja, das Lied ist jetzt nicht so toll.  3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJdufU9uOyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2010)

Total geil! Genau sowas habe ich gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HxvlybJkbTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finds toll


----------



## Dominau (31. August 2010)

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYseffDNbtE


----------



## Tonkra (31. August 2010)

kann mit der "Langhaar szenerie" nix anfangen *G* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


song is 0815 kost ^ 5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbppqb92ZVs (leider den richtigen mix nicht in der guten qualli gefunden.

Dem song ne chance geben warm zu werden^


----------



## Stormcaller (31. August 2010)

-10/10 sry aber mit Elektro nix am Hut

Bin zu blöd das Video hier reinzustellen daher nur nen Link

Asp- Ich will brennen

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=wYOabmPQdsI

09.10.2010 live in Oberhausen und ich bin dabei *freu*


----------



## Stormcaller (31. August 2010)

10/10 ^^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q6Yuey2WJY


----------



## Tonkra (31. August 2010)

schreckliche freak music und dann auch noch doppelpost^* 4/10*
mal das andere extrem.. nich der beste song.. aber es erinnert an Sommer, sonne strand

*Paul Kalkbrenner ausm Film "Berlin Calling"*
das hier ist electro ^^ das da oben war eher richtung house
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p450mjB3mxc

ok dem track würde ich auch nur so 6/10 geben, etwas monoton^
aber david guetta -10 zu geben vor allem mit dem song grenzt an ketzerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (31. August 2010)

Yo 6/10, Kalki hat bessere. - Ich mag aber Fritz mitlerweile fast lieber ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HVW4PsHFAVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (31. August 2010)

1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3Bm_cNkt1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. August 2010)

Hier und da ganz nette ansätze aber mir gefällt das tappen einfach nicht 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RF7oCKiVt_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (31. August 2010)

Ich hör die Shemales zum ersten mal seit Langem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Früher hätt ich 8/10 gegeben.
Heute nur 4/10.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEquxZGw3m8[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (31. August 2010)

N00iiinnnn!!
Shemales from outta space of death verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10. Haben bessere Lieder :/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zeh7d53EX_Q


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. August 2010)

Naja...Motorhead...daher eher uncool 4/10


Na dann gib dir diesmal mehr mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1VasfgqID_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2010)

Deathcore mit Elektrozeug ...ich hasse beides...1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKZSxssL7Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Boddakiller (31. August 2010)

Ich mag keine Musik wo man nicht versteht was gesungen wird. 1/10

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rHiHH38RXX0


----------



## Edou (31. August 2010)

Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich mag das leider nicht. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OVaudryzHHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2010)

was hier auf der letzten seite geschrieben wurde .. kann man teilweise nurnoch den kopfschütteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y0eh206BRtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2010)

was hier auf der letzten seite geschrieben wurde .. kann man teilweise nurnoch den kopfschütteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schönes intro 
die vocals sind eh geil und das es nur 1:10 lang ist gibt dem ganzen was besonderes :>
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y0eh206BRtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2010)

8/10, was soll man groß dazu sagen.  Stimme nett, Insturmentals ebenfalls.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_E3zYR3Ujk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lyrics dazu:


Two in one 
Both harbor opinion 
One talks faster 
The other talks louder.


Da merkt man, wie verdammt schnell der am Schluss singt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. September 2010)

Nein 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OzMJhOwBLqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (1. September 2010)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HwUGaYjlVk


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2010)

9/10

Ich weiss nicht wie ich jetzt da drauf komme aber:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4HjycnhU5yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (1. September 2010)

ähm ja ^^ 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B8mZPpOYSd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Peterregen (1. September 2010)

Geschmackssache aber nicht schlecht. 7/10



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Fc-7FXzbeA0


kyuss- green machine


----------



## Tonkra (2. September 2010)

Ganz ok 7/10 etwas seichter als die meisten hier und daher besser^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s7xVwudjUw

ab 1:20 gehts erst richtig los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2010)

ne 3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zkvIE58bKbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (2. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs4HvlUZKl4&NR=1


----------



## Edou (2. September 2010)

Nein, ehrlich. NEIN! 3/10. Ich meine: Judas Priest top, Katy Perry flop (meiner ansicht nach). Und dann zusammen Mixen.:/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vfaX-1yuKAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (2. September 2010)

2/10 Tut mir leid Edou :/ 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cmHQ76ICOo[/youtube]


----------



## dragon1 (2. September 2010)

Nah nicht so meins 5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujzp9ffPwPM


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2010)

Die Stimme gefällt mir nicht wirklich und das ganze Lied ist auch irgendwie komisch.  4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZRKLcilqdzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (3. September 2010)

Es geht um den Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2010)

nom nom nom nom nom 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uHcC_8f-noc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (3. September 2010)

10/10...Nice gefällt mir ziehmlich gut.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vm5auKDPoSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (3. September 2010)

Die vocals.. arg 3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lc4WFzl-6Xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Peterregen (4. September 2010)

Anfangs gefiels mir nicht so aber nach ner Weile wars ok. Is aber auch nicht so mein Stil muss ich zugeben. 6/10

Mal was ruhigeres:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QK01QXfFtoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (4. September 2010)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E-zHNX_2RlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2010)

Solides Stück Thrash. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=StzWYijS_Vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. September 2010)

schön in die fresse aber der clean vocal teil war doch was unnötig 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KyM0Nk5ueOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. September 2010)

Schon geil. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc-sAajGbog[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (5. September 2010)

10/10 wobei mir "mother of Mercy" am besten gefällt ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7eRiAnZt24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der teil ab 1:00 ist einfach nur episch geil


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (5. September 2010)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FjwSjAFiBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2010)

Wurde gesperrt...die lvie Version war ganz nett.  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0ZCAarIVSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (6. September 2010)

_Ganz gut hohrt sich n bissel Sound massig an wie AA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=v7c187E5BxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Peterregen (6. September 2010)

10/10 muss ich nicht viel zu sagen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sio3ZWMeQIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




 das müsste ja so ziemlich jeder kennen =)


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (6. September 2010)

Absoluter Klassiker 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xiEDIrFj3Cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bitte nicht den Titel sehen und 1 geben ohne das Lied angehört zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (6. September 2010)

9/10 ^^

Edit: Ich will fair bleiben, 5/10 gar nicht mein Fall





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHkL9Zx0u2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (6. September 2010)

El schrieb:


> Edit: Ich will fair bleiben, 5/10 gar nicht mein Fall



Du hast dir in 2 Minuten die 4 1/2 Minuten Lied angehört? Das meinte ich vorhin ...


----------



## Nebola (6. September 2010)

5/10, ich mags nicht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCmO-C9D3zE

Ich könnts den ganzen Tag hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dling (6. September 2010)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpOdCWaTsIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2010)

Egal wie gut der Film ist, das Lied ist shit 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5sIXUbMgF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2010)

_Ich mage Tool nicht hat mit GH WT zu tuen xD

4/10_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xz7_3n7xyDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (7. September 2010)

wtf .. 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIIOW33-Ya4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2010)

einfach purer win diese band 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JACLa4WO6Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (8. September 2010)

ganz nett. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZwvEEYrM78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (8. September 2010)

Die Gitarre ist sehr gut & klar gespielt aber der Rest ist viel zu undeutlich, unverständlich und unmelodisch: 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kA7ty0Cfw8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (8. September 2010)

mir zu viel elecktro drinne 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lA2Tdxyfx4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Peterregen (9. September 2010)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, was ihr alle mit Metal habt, aber den Song finde ich ganz cool. Netter Aufbau und generell lassen die arhytmischen Teile keine Monotonie zu 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjQyhx1K_GQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2010)

_Naja nich ganz mein Geschmack

6/10

Den Song find ich so Geil hab den in der Dr Who Folge The Sound of Drums gehohrt xD 




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=HfmS_dGNEGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So hier aber der Ganze Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=SrlhLaNClgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2010)

DU postest immer wieder Sachen die in Deutschland nicht zugänglich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xSN4-ThknE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2010)

_Habe n Talent dafur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## El Homer (9. September 2010)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQD4t6Xoq8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Für die ungeduldigen... es fängt bei 0:55 richtig an


----------



## Tees (9. September 2010)

6/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHerYUdPe44


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2010)

Bullet for my Valentine is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9486KvMjfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (10. September 2010)

5/10
Bin net so In Extremo Fan. =)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y30BcbaayIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (10. September 2010)

Ich mag DnB eigentlich aber das nicht. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RL_f8TkLYj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (10. September 2010)

naja.. six feet under ist nicht so meins.
6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYOabmPQdsI


----------



## Gurzjil_ (10. September 2010)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ocvVZxn2vWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. September 2010)

Habs mir bis zur Hälfte angehört...immer derselbe Beat und auf so remixe und DnB steh ich überhaupt nicht...2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Pqwj97v1qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2010)

_nich verfugbar

?/10


GANZ WICHTIG NICHT DIE BOXEN ZU LAUT AUFDREHEN SONST FLIEGT EUCH DER SCHADEL WEG !!!

Is ne E-Geige extrem verstarkt_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NCfM8UGkq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (11. September 2010)

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKpVooXVDRM


----------



## Rexo (11. September 2010)

Serj Tankian <3

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YmCWRN_wgHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD


----------



## Breakyou (11. September 2010)

extrem nervig 1/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLP1PNRPTjo[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. September 2010)

Ganz gut, bis dann der clean Gesang alles kaputt macht und das Lied grauenhaft werden lässt. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vXLy7sNHln0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (11. September 2010)

_Nich so schlecht...richtig schon schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=sq7ap_be-NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (11. September 2010)

10/10

Hmm, ich hab grad Lust bekommen, Ocarina of time mal wieder durchzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A3H_0aojTX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (13. September 2010)

Sry Finntroll o.O ^^ 
aber gebe 5/10, weil ich keine Music verdonnere





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8wLLedNa3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (13. September 2010)

Nette Idee aber nicht meine musik trotzdem 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXy6JHYa5Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (13. September 2010)

Korpiklaani bekommen natürlich 10/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNSqqxGaqyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ich wett dass es schlecht bewertet wird aber was solls^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. September 2010)

Naja, es geht. Ganz ok. Mir auf Dauer doch zu monoton. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sgTk6SfR1WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (13. September 2010)

_Tztztz....ihr habt meinen Musik geschmack uber die Jahre ganz geändert ^^

10/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=7yZdLYLM4WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Beowulf321 (13. September 2010)

Gefällt mir net wirklich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivnnMDX7wPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ich liebe diese Band klingt einfach so lustig^^


----------



## Rexo (13. September 2010)

_OK...das extrem merkwurdig aber bewerten hattets bei mir trotzdem konnen 

4/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=_jcFASoDZfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Beowulf321 (13. September 2010)

Hab ich irgendwie verplant zu bewerten^^ 5/10 wollt ich glaub ich schreiben
Bei dem neuen vid sinds 6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HyV8G6ASKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (13. September 2010)

Joa, ist in Ordnung. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wSQ2_8HvMaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (13. September 2010)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CaykM7rIrss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (13. September 2010)

10/10 gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rRsdU-kh_pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (13. September 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cryr-FJ5to4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (13. September 2010)

Stoner Rock?` geil ...10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0zfalj-omnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


eines der geilsten Metal Intros die es gibt


----------



## 2boon4you (13. September 2010)

Minas Morgul 10/10

Freu mich schon aufs Heidenwahn Festival 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ab8mkkXGhGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (14. September 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7UIW0kIboE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2010)

Relativ ruhig und auch ein bisschen langweilig... aber nicht schlecht. 6/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfEJwK6InXc[/youtube]

Ganz anhören lohnt sich... schade dass man das nie live hören wird :/


----------



## El Homer (14. September 2010)

unglaublich tolles Spiel und perfekte Musik dazu
10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i_TA5o9ZDPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2010)

_Black Laben Society <3

10/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=GZ9n-4UOwaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*schnief* Bye David Tennant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Matt Smith is kacke und seine begleiterin dammlich_


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2010)

hä? wtf ^^ 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM0vlwDHN1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hate it!


----------



## Gurzjil_ (14. September 2010)

Also ich mags 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEPB7uzKuh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

Der Content ist nicht verfügbar!
(Aber das Bild sieht interessant aus, also 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ynmbabYcAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Jap, sorry, war der falsche link.. (30 Fenster oder so offen.. den hab ich eig. gemeint xD)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. September 2010)

Intro ganz ok, aber dann beginnt der Hardcore... 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYzVt0UmYyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2010)

10/10 Geiler Song! Muss ich gleich aufschreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgaCHmxmeUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (14. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Der Content ist nicht verfügbar!
> (Aber das Bild sieht interessant aus, also 6/10)



Bei mir geht es...


----------



## Beowulf321 (14. September 2010)

Gefällt mir gar net 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dG0Z-nwIHxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich liebe es^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (15. September 2010)

Mhm freiwillig würd ichs mir nich anhörn 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15mxiWAYSEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muss man nix zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (15. September 2010)

Da muss man wirklich nichts sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mache es aber trozdem 10/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fDS872M9Y9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Puh...

Das Video ist Hammer... ich finde es faszinierend.. ja regelrecht umwerfend.
die Soundkulisse passt sehr gut dazu. 
es befindet sich nun in meiner "ewigen Linksammlung", und wird in meinem Bekanntenkreis 
auch weitergeleitet. 

Das einzige was mich etwas stört, - das gegen Ende "Sprechgesang" dazu kommt.
(was leider nicht so wirklich meinen Musikgeschmack trifft).

deswegen ziehe ich einen Punkt ab, und gebe dir 9/10 Punkten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Derweil habe ich noch einen anderen Link gefunden, bezüglich deinem Ursprünglichen Post, von "Pendulum - Watercolour".
also von 0:00-1:40 ist es sehr episch, schwermütig und verursacht so eine Weltuntergangsstimmung was meinen Geschmack trifft.
Danach, so von 1:45-3:00 wird es etwas fröhlicher, was aber in Ordung ist. Ab 3:08 finde ich es wieder richtig genial, weshalb es auch seinen Weg
in meine "ewige Linksammlung" gefunden hat. 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNmloBqyUk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (15. September 2010)

4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEBdU6uHjj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (15. September 2010)

Net so mein Fall, aber witzig 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ogMNV33AhCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. September 2010)

Zwar nicht available in meinem Land, aber ich kenn das Lied und finde es langweilig...3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pk4gSTsR8V4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. September 2010)

Klingt als hätte ich drei Lieder gleichzeitig angemacht ^^

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## Gurzjil_ (15. September 2010)

Klingt noch gut. Mag den gesang: 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RC40DLEUCBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Spawnferkel (15. September 2010)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjDKAeshX1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (15. September 2010)

6/10. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7c7pwcRyEs&feature=related


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Du hast Musikgeschmack, wärst du weiblich würd ich dich Heihraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 11/10

dann antworte ich auf der selben Stufe mit einem meiner absoluten favorites...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ih-9-u0k_TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (15. September 2010)

9/10
dann antowrte ich so gleich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15SozetMxvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Nicht Schlecht 7/10

@Dominau: So dann setze ich nochmal eins drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-THTUUgFOVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eekUXcexs8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. September 2010)

Am Anfang sicher nette Schockersongs, aber auf Dauer doch ziemlich eintönig. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QsgjcrLCFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (15. September 2010)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NBPS_B2f_P4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

Boah, erst bufferts 10 min und dann sowas 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfAWReBmxEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cybereule (15. September 2010)

Meins ist es so nicht, aber sicherlich ganz nett zur Abwechslung! 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJlAkHQQvaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (15. September 2010)

7/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ_Vk_kfhKs


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Song 8/10 
(Band 9/10)

Na dann... Viva~Espana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gNcatypH8ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (17. September 2010)

6/10 Ok

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk30ye4p9VQ

Ich könnts den ganzen Tag hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (17. September 2010)

oooh Dubstep <3 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vTyg9bAeh6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. September 2010)

Mag beide Bands gar nicht, und von Remixes mit dem Elektrozeug kann ich auch gar nichts abgewinnen. Und das Thema des Liedes spricht mich überhaupt nicht an. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1n0wF-J0wjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

9/10 Deicide ist sowieso schon lange Kult. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und damit hier nicht alle Denken, ich würde "nur" Metal hören...

Edit: da ohnehin noch Niemand was bewertet oder gepostet hat, und ich meinen
Thread-zyklus schon wieder voll habe und wieder hier angelangt bin, und weil ich Doppelposts nicht mag
ändere ich einfach meinen Song, zu einem anderen Kult-Song den ich sehr mag.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2F_hGwD26g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2010)

ne .. is überhaupt nicht meine musik
sorry
1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Awk8RlFo6I8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das anfangsriff ist mal extrem geil


EDIT:
hupps.. falscher link ^^

EDIT2:
wtf? da bewertet man und dann wird das lied geändert :<
ok, zu tool:
progressive metal ist nicht mein genre und das zeigt sich hier auch schön an tool .. mag ich einfach nicht, obwohl es auch nicht schlecht ist
4/10


----------



## Arosk (17. September 2010)

Alternative Metal halt


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

0/10

Den Song "Silence" von der Band "Unknown" mag ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 Inches of blood - Silent Killer bekommt von mit 7/10 
obwohl ich diese Stimme net sonderlich mag, isses in dem Song in Ordnung
und das Musikalische finde ich klasse, vor allem die Gitarre deswegen... [Stimme 1/10 Musik 6/10 = 7/10]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hw8ZmXw0DW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2010)

7/10. Kannte Machine Head noch nicht, hört sich aber ganz gut an, behalte ich im Auge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GG9qlKEyV4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (17. September 2010)

9/10
Mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uelHwf8o7_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Ein wenig komerz Rap) xD


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Gott sei Dank..
endlich ein Zwischenposter ...ich bin bald verzweifelt. 

Ich darf doch nicht "All That Remains" bewerten, wo es doch neben Killswitch Engage
zu meinen Lieblingsbands gehört und obendrein ist "The Fall of Ideals" durchgehend Genial.
gibt keinen Song der mir nicht gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings bin ich irgendwie auch der Falsche um Eminem zu bewerten.
Da ich aber Marilyn Manson mag, und dieser Eminem mag, und außerdem Eminem zu den Besten in diesem 
Genre gehört gebe ich Suveräne 8/10. Ich hab mir den Song auch brav bis ganz zum Ende angehört). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und weiter... "As We Fight - Catalyst Of Terror" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjs_ILVHibU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (17. September 2010)

Finde ich ganz ok 7/10 :-)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIApcL1AvLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (18. September 2010)

8/10 
cool... irgendwie erinnert es mich an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAfCwExBG8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. September 2010)

WTF 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m7GxjkxXkq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (18. September 2010)

Rammstein ist sowieso Geil. 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur so "richtig" Live sind die noch besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..so, da es schon 5:40 Uhr ist, wird es Zeit für einen netten kleinen Muntermacher am Morgen!
[Frühstücksmusik /on]
(hab ja immerhin ganze 86 Minuten geschlafen, und zu trinken ist nur noch Sangria da also...). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3ygOKYcxcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2010)

weil mir der gitarren sound noch ganz gut gefällt 4/10
der rest ist einfach langweilig bei dem lied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7fxF33kIaMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (18. September 2010)

Geil Lachi
kannte ich vorher nicht 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgT0Pmjl8n4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (18. September 2010)

Netter Song, gefällt mir, schönes feeling 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XxEXx42wvE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## 2boon4you (18. September 2010)

Gefällt mir gut 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3hrJBd7Tu1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2010)

_Kenne ich hohre gerade alles was iwie nich so wie die Dammliche Pop Musik anhohrt
10/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=sO_QntXc-c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Edou (18. September 2010)

9/10 Drowning Pool, nachdem der Sänger gestorben ist fand ich sie nichtmehr so gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0M5D5OA-d4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2010)

Ganz gut. Kenns ja schon, wie du weißt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHNlQUSIzBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (18. September 2010)

8/10 Instrumentals find ich Nice, das Growlen ist auch gut. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5rKK3KuD8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. September 2010)

Hat irgendwie was ^^ 7/10

Ich versuch mich mal anzupassen xD :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLeo_7c4oPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasOtto (18. September 2010)

6/10

Geile band, aber genau DER Song hängt mir wegen meinem Winamp aus'm hals heraus xD Zu oft gehört in letzter Zeit.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KbM7tgvnk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (19. September 2010)

Metal-Michael-Jackson. 7/10
(Das ist so schräg, ich finds cool, muss ich mir mal in meinem Stamm-Club wünschen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*"My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult - After The Flesh (The Crow Movie Version)"*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8e4YmMiq6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (19. September 2010)

Wuhuu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxi6tSCYygc


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2010)

ew =/ 
2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQm2F4epcgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. September 2010)

Ziemlich geiler Song, mit richtig guten Riffs. 8.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5gTCgYurcVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaxul (19. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> 9/10 Drowning Pool, nachdem der Sänger gestorben ist fand ich sie nichtmehr so gut.



xD Made my day!

edit: oh ich muss ja den Song bewerten. 8/10. Vital Remains sind cool, aber die Songs sind immer viiieeel zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was machen die jetzt eigentlich ohne den Suzuki? Der hat doch so ziemlich alle Instrumente eingespielt..

Nächster Song: "Scream!" von den Misfits. Mal bisschen vom Extrem-Metal wegkommen hier in dem Thread, sonst ist das ja für alle Nicht-Metaller nur gruselig ohne Ende..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aPq5dd1SEzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (19. September 2010)

7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_eGXPzSzAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (19. September 2010)

9/10
bin nicht sooo der Metallica Fan, aber es ist immer noch Metallica.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8VlQGxl5L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bin ich die ganze Zeit am hören, nachdem meine Schwester gestern erzählt hat, dass ein Bandmitglied jetzt bei uns an der Schule Lehrer ist.... 
Wäre interessant geworden, nur bin ich mit der Schule fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (19. September 2010)

3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBJuvBoRsXk


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. September 2010)

Das ist mit Abstand, das schlechteste Lied, das ich kenne. Habs schon gestern zufällig entdeckt. Da passt einfach gar nichts, rein gar nichts...0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9rIhj26Fo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaxul (19. September 2010)

Wieso denn jetzt zum dritten Mal Vital Remains? Wir glauben dir doch, dass du beinharter Death Metaller bist : D

7/10 - Die Scheibe war aber insgesamt ganz witzig und: Cover ist top!

Neuer Song: Horisont - Nightrider
70er Rock aus Schweden





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYBVdo6kTR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. September 2010)

Erinnert an so ein klassisches, 70er Jahre Rocklied.  7/10

Edit: Merke grad, du hast ja 70er Jahre dazugeschrieben. Habs aber nicht gelesen. :S



Und ja, ich bin knallharte Death Metaller und esse Coretypen zum Frühstück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab eigentlich nur Vital Remains gepostet, weil ich von anderen Bands eigentlich schon genug gehabt hab. :O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cV-v8FmOt1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2010)

dabei hast du vor ~2-3 monaten death metal noch verteufelt und auf disturbed geschworen .. :x

@ topic
etwas langweilig aber im großen und ganzen doch ganz ok
6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=acUbEV21bp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaxul (19. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dabei hast du vor ~2-3 monaten death metal noch verteufelt und auf disturbed geschworen .. :x



*unfass*

Der Vreid-Song: Da passiert recht wenig. Unspektakulär, aber solide. Songaufbau ist ganz gut gemacht. Streicher sind kitschig, wie eigtl. immer wenn sie im Metal auftauchen.
6/10

edit: olololol, song vergessen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oavMtUWDBTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. September 2010)

Ahja. :S 3/10

Und das ist schon länger her als 2-3 Monate. :S





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ekffDT6FkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaxul (19. September 2010)

3/10 für den Trololo? Da bin ich jetzt aber arg enttäuscht...

Dismember: 9/10

Neuer Song:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmlywyHZB38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (19. September 2010)

sehr schön ^^ 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ihQRyE4sd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (19. September 2010)

recht langweilig 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7ZpCjczaIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2010)

meh .. von der schildfront split ist nur "schildfront" gut

4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bz7SeyvSCQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




schade das sie es gestern nicht gespielt haben aber wir haben immer während der pausen krebs macht frei und kraft durch krebs gerufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (19. September 2010)

Wo warst du denn lachi xD
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3Bm_cNkt1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

gefällt mir irgendwie. Nokturnal Mortum kannte ich noch garnicht. 7/10
(mal bissl nach denen Googlen^^).
...so dann pack ich mal zwei meiner Lieblingssongs aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScaHlVuRr4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RxF6KCmbVd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaxul (20. September 2010)

Nokturnal Mortum machen NSBM - informiert euch doch bitte ein bisschen, bevor ihr Videos postet.

Nachzulesen hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokturnal_Mortum#Ideologie

edit: Video bitte rauseditieren, oder es wird gemeldet. Danke


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Nokturnal Mortum machen NSBM
> Video bitte rauseditieren, oder es wird gemeldet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hör da nix raus, was irgendwie nach NS klingt!?
hmm.. naja ist ja auch eigentlich egal, ich vertraue dir da einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: außerdem musst du auch was zu meinen Songs posten wenn du schon antwortest... bitte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. September 2010)

überhaupt nicht meins
1/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ax7cdHiZ010

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> überhaupt nicht meins
> 1/10



...mhmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..ach... ..verflixt und zugenäht aber auch in drei Teufels Namen!... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Song ist trotzdem ganz nett.
Intro ist fein, baut sich schön auf, musikalisch auch nicht übel, aber der Sänger "krächst" mir etwas zu sehr, also: [Sänger 1/10 Instrumental 5/10 = 6/10]
Werd mal bissl nach der Band Youtub'n, vielleicht findet sich da noch der ein oder andere Song für mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...okay... weiter geht's mit... mhmm... 
SEEPULTUURAAAA!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nBty-c8WYHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (20. September 2010)

ui klassiker na klar 
8 / 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der hier kommt schneller in die gänge und sn bissel fetziger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JkVyrMGxyKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaxul (20. September 2010)

5/10

Nicht gerade meine Lieblingsscheibe von Sepultura.


Neuer Song: "I' an American" von La Coka Nostra





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=53GrVNFArHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tonkra (20. September 2010)

Sagt ma besteht die buffed comm bzw. die mmorpg comm nur aus Metallern und "zottelbiestern"? (nix gegen euren stil jungs)

aber... WTF?^ ;d schrecklichste musikgeschmäcker ever ^ schon alleine die covers von den youtube videos.. 


iwelche biester, teufel, skelette, ritter iwelchen Maids und sonst son schmarn in verbindung mit iwelchen blitzen, renaissance schrift und bunter technofarbe .. da dreht sich mir immer der magen um^ und genauso stellt sich die "musik" dar. ganz ehrlich, ich hoffe ihr hört so nen kack mit 50 nicht immernoch^


seriously guys ;d


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. September 2010)

dann bereicher uns "zottelbiester" doch mal alle mit deiner unglaublich guten musik und lass uns an deiner musikalischen überlegenheit teilhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. September 2010)

3/10 naja ned so mein ding ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t-yCg-0-baE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(...das geht ja mal so "garnicht").
Aber ich wäre nicht Kuya, hätte ich nicht den passenden Konter im Ärmel.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylEH4_YuV9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



P.S. ("ist natürlich Ironie, will ja keinen wegen seines Musikgeschmacks diskriminieren, 
aber Danke für die Steil-Vorlage). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (21. September 2010)

da kriegst du von mir nur ne  4/10

weil ektomorf unzählig geilere lieder hat, du solltest dir mal die 2-3 älteren alben anhören die nicht hier in deutschland erschienen sind ^^
(spar´s dir, findest du nich auf youtube oder sonstwo, aber kann ich dir bei gelegenheit mitbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y86F5XvsHls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Nunja, hört sich sehr nach einem Funsong an. Lahme Instrumentals und die Vocals sind selbst für den Grindcore und Subgenre Bereich komisch. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6y5Tqgf8_jM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2010)

6/10

An sich ganz nett, aber dann doch ein wenig zu eintönig. :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uE5q3T_aSQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Epischer Sh*t. Mehr fällt mir zu diesem Song nicht ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Ihh, Metalcore/Hardcore at its worst. :/ 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AiNFSSJoqs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasOtto (21. September 2010)

Bin nicht so der Fan von Iced Earth, da irgendwie jeder Song gleich klingt aufgrund des Sängers ^^
Nichts desto trotz gute Musik, also mal 7/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBVKLHsC2kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

der gesang ist ziemlich langweilig und der instrumentale teil ist auch relativ fad
3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PNyMo8WUAhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2010)

Finde die Vocals nicht so gut, die Instrumentals sind aber doch ordentlich. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qzuHmS35B70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (22. September 2010)

Der Mix der Genres ist genial 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lp99IGfHIkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (22. September 2010)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=onLIQrJ7gMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (22. September 2010)

Nett nett, klingt irgendwie so, als wäre es vom
"Zone Of Enders" Soundtrack. 7/10 (Hab früher auch elektronische Musik gehört).
Ich such mal einen meiner "damaligen" favorites raus, der dem hier nahe kommt.

*"Vitalic - Poney Part One"*
...Autobahnmusik for the win... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KVd9LeQQmwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Cool, dass ich "den" nach all den Jahren noch gefunden habe.
ist von 2001, aber war mein Lieblingstrack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMlh_tu3kfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2010)

Von solcher elektronischer "Musik" wird mir schlecht. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LrGSIYAn9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasOtto (22. September 2010)

Schon besser. Aber trotzdem schon wieder Iced Earth ^^
mal ne 6/10 aber nur wegen den netten Riffs!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9j8OF4cZnjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2010)

Gefällt mir gar nicht. Ziemlich entönig. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KgSn1nYvA7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasOtto (22. September 2010)

Was heisst eintönig bei Sepultura schon?
Deiner ist auch etwas eintönig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beim gesang wird mir etwas zu viel gekreischt aber auch hier, geile gitarre drin.
Auch Drums sind recht hammer. ich sag ma 8/10 einen punkt abzug wegen gesang und einen wegen der abwechslung ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=luyCJKUCmh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (22. September 2010)

Ganz ok 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIQ0g3IpocU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beste Band Österreichs :>


----------



## DasOtto (22. September 2010)

Cooles Zeug ^^ kannte ich bisher noch nicht.
9/10, btw: coole Sig, Svartsot ftw ^^ hab sie dies' Jahr Wacken live gesehen. H-a-m-m-e-r.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8YKhz7YBrpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2010)

ich mag sabaton überhaupt nicht 1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K6b5xz4F9QE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2010)

Ganz nett, bloß die Vocals sind gar nicht mein Fall. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OYtsbX3F9zI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer das Thema des Lieds und die Geräusche hintenraus verstehen will, sollte sich die Lyrics ansehen. :/


----------



## 2boon4you (22. September 2010)

ähm ja - sehr komischer song 2/10

@DasOtto jetzt bin ich neidisch! :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ux3WHSvj6G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Held² (22. September 2010)

der anfang vom lied gefällt mir sehr gut aber der gesang dazu ist ja grausam D: 5/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8pqgEsjvWAE[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

5/10 3tage wach war besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OvEoOM-GEoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. September 2010)

werd ich jetzt nicht so warm mit 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oy06_fixNJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasOtto (22. September 2010)

Punk is generell nich so mein Fall, aber Bad religion ist immer was gutes. 9/10!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6XM8c3a2kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ACHTUNG: Im Video kommen Hupen vor! Also am anfang einfach wegschauen bis die "Musik" kommt, liebe Kinder.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2010)

der sound der gitarren ist nett aber sonst ziemlich .. schlecht
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6NapRuRx7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




gibt leider nur die live version bei youtube


----------



## DasOtto (22. September 2010)

Das du black metaller immer dazwischen kommst und mein li-la-laune metal runtermachen musst xD
aber 10/10. Me likey.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wwz7WA-nxUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

Ich hab zwar leichte "Gothic" tendenzen,
aber wenn die am Gothic-Abend bei uns "Mittelalter" spielen, geh ich normalerweise mit 
nem Glas Absinth hoch, und rauch ne Zigarette oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [0/10]

...und BÄMM->





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hejSboSId_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (23. September 2010)

7/10

I like 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BC8Cb9fsMwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasOtto (23. September 2010)

zu viele elektrische töne drin. Ich find das is'n bisschen zu sehr Alltagsbrei. 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DfYLar2QGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2010)

Nice...gefällt mir Gut. Die Instrumentals finde ich Gut und die Vocals haben auch was Tolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1sKqt_iCixQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2010)

Ganz gut, finde es bloß viel zu lang geraten. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHemjzBx0p8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. September 2010)

first i was like "oO" but then i was like "fAIOWARHWAALÖsdadnar" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TkOm-A3tQvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (23. September 2010)

Mist, warst schneller..ging an Alko
Drums 4/10
Gitarre 7/10
Vocals 2/10
_________
macht so ne 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=GEkQR9Wzock[/youtube]


----------



## Arasouane (23. September 2010)

Hui. Geschmacksache. Bin selber Schlagzeuger, der mal Machine HEad - Burn my Eyes rauf und runter spielen konnte
Das is ein bisschen zuweit weg. Daher nur ne 4/10.

Hier ein Autofahrerlied:

[youtube]V0ux5FhxK0A[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

/e ging auch an alko xD

@BreakYou: Klare 10/10


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2010)

_Was zum Teufel o.O

4/10


Megaherz <3 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=_jcFASoDZfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2010)

eigentlich ganz nett aber will mir nicht so recht gefallen
5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gRyv94qk51A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arasouane (23. September 2010)

Sorry, Rammstein klauen geht mal gar nicht^^ 0/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB61QMSwAsg


----------



## Captain Jack (23. September 2010)

Also das lied hat mir eigentlich ja relativ gut gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also 8/10

Und nun mal einwenig was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRDkJSLwb30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (23. September 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Sorry, Rammstein klauen geht mal gar nicht^^ 0/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cB61QMSwAsg



WTF =D von Immortal??
-------------------------------------------
Ähm 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MpUSxUiIJZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (23. September 2010)

4/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFzohuziFsw&feature=related


----------



## Kuya (24. September 2010)

8/10 gefällt mir richtig gut, der Song. 
Irgendwie kannte ich die Band noch garnicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd mich mal mit denen beschäftigen.

Hmm.. als nächstes nehme ich mal einen Song, 
der vermutlich nicht jedem gefällt, aber ich hör ihn von Zeit zu Zeit ganz gerne.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YKRV0zvSnvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2010)

interessantes video aber die musik geht mir ziemlich auf die nüsse 3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZGpxrng51U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (24. September 2010)

ehh der sound ist eigentlich ganz gut. aber irgendwie mag ich die stimme von dem sänger nicht so
5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1KhMC4yc_E&feature=related


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2010)

Instrumentals gut, die Deutschrock Vocals hasse ich einfach wie die Pest. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Pqwj97v1qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captain Jack (24. September 2010)

hmm 5/10 aber nur weils nicht mein style ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=leAQW2boSbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (24. September 2010)

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBfEtnHE6MU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (24. September 2010)

*YAY* also 9/10 sowas mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Btp8dWMVS0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. September 2010)

6/10
Nich sooo mein Fall aber irgendwie doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqBQE4mOf_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captain Jack (24. September 2010)

Ich bin leider kein Freund von dieser Musikrichtung muss ioch ehrlich sein, aber ich akzeptiere sie^^ naja
6/10 weil mir das Schlagzeug imponiert.
TRANCE4LIFE und deshlab einen schönen Klassiker für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AVJp8K4gUR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (24. September 2010)

_Nicht mein Genre sry 

0/10

Ein Richtiger Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grace Jones xD 
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytkp8dEXDGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2010)

Ohje...das würde ich niemals von sewlbst hören wollen, bekommt aber einen Nostalgiebonus. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07B42TVgmyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2010)

jetzt wurmts mich richtig das ich die beim turock nicht mehr live gesehen hab .. grr.. ich idiot ><
zum lied, klingt sehr nett .. die stimme sagt mir sehr zu,die gitarren sind ausgezeichnet, der bass ist verdammt geil und der schlagzeuger macht seine sache auch gut
8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AzhoURAKoMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




EDIT: ich hasse youtube dafür das es bei so vielen guten liedern nur dreckige live versionen gibt und keine normalen studio versionen ~.~


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2010)

Hört sich doch mal nice an...so sollte Death Metal sein...Death to all but Metal und natürlich Tod dem Core!

8.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6G23VFLTHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captain Jack (24. September 2010)

hmm ich bin mal tollerant und sage 4/10....

ok hier sollte man die ersten 2 minuten schonmal überspringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pbffwr-Xt7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Millionphoenix (24. September 2010)

Naja...nee..irgendwie...nee ^^ 1/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ypck7yGidjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (24. September 2010)

Normal höre ich sowas gerne, aber das ist echt zu "langweilig". Da ist kein richtiger Beat, oder sonst was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/10.


Edit: Klar, genau paar Sekunden vorher postest du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, finde mit Mütze oder cappi sieht der wie Eminem aus o_O , aber ist ganz ok 5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y30BcbaayIc

Kann sein das ich es schonmal gepostet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (24. September 2010)

naja da gebe ich mal spontan 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBjDZMJUduo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (24. September 2010)

Brauch ich mir gar nicht anzuhören, das Lied nervt einfach nur. 1/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9pL7prfBsk[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Jack (24. September 2010)

ich weiß ich hätte nicht damit anfangen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok 9/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B4xSyZgHi4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2010)

4/10 

absolut net mein Fall
Song 1/10
Video 8/10

daher en guten MIttelwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=00zQF4Mdj2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captain Jack (24. September 2010)

ich sehe schon mit der elektro Trance/House schiene komme ich nicht weit,... 8/10 und hier auch mein voletzer versuch über house ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7NwFkBrmuuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2010)

1/10...die Gründe werden wohl bekannt sein...bei sowas wird mir einfach schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8SM2FrsY4Gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captain Jack (24. September 2010)

naja ich weiß das elektornische musik einfach nicht zu wow spielern passt (im normalfall)
hier 3/10^^
und mal was klassisches




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TY8J35OXVxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (25. September 2010)

10/10

Amazing Grace und dann auch noch so schön eingespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr schon Klassik wollt dann bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3TIN955FYeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Resident Evil aus dem ersten Teil, seit dem gehört des mit zu meinen Lieblingsstücken nach Peter Tschaikowskys Klavierkonzert Nr. 1 aus Peter & der Wolf


----------



## Hugo2000 (25. September 2010)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQpHIcy__NI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captain Jack (25. September 2010)

Eigentlich ist der liebe Michael nciht mein Fall, aber 7,9/10 gebe ich da schon^^.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QjA5faZF1A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arasouane (25. September 2010)

El schrieb:


> WTF =D von Immortal??
> -------------------------------------------
> Ähm 6/10
> 
> ...



nene, das geht hier zu schnell^^

Ich meine megaherz...


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2010)

not bad 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=795TBOjRmfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2010)

Ganz ok, aber die Frauenstimme macht dann doch noch einiges kaputt. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SgjXjfjDFRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captain Jack (25. September 2010)

öhm tja ja 2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lk5_OSsawz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. September 2010)

10/10 einfach nur genial!

Hier eine Ode an ein gutes Getränk:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AbcwOHvoZbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2010)

Immer diese Songs die man schon kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15mNuflvVmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2010)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNO72aCnVr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal was klassischeres


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2010)

Dieses Video ist nicht verfügbar :<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUd4Cbc49mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2010)

10/10 *Name auf Zettel schreib*


Jetzt sollts gehen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VF6JMotbHYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arasouane (25. September 2010)

10/10....logo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun das lied des jahrhunderts....auf 200% lautstärke gerade richtig:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHBRwAu8S2E


----------



## Acid_1 (25. September 2010)

"This video contains content from UMG. It is not available in your country."

Ich sag mal fail...
Keine Bewertung möglich.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9ApVgVH-mM[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2010)

der gesang geht mir ziemlich auf die nüsse aber sonst doch ganz akzeptabel
4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bPTZLeGXMlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (25. September 2010)

_Nich so Schlecht......konnte mir das aber nicht dauernt anhohren.

10/10

N echter Klassiker ''Vermetelt''





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=zf2aIVKp1OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Nebola (26. September 2010)

0,5/10

Passiert ja nix großartiges.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSX9FPtNkfU


----------



## Captain Jack (26. September 2010)

2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BFtv5qe5o3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (26. September 2010)

7/10 ich mag das lied und nun zu meiner lieblings serie Supernatural und dem geilem song




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrVYxsQ7IBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (26. September 2010)

Hmm, nicht ganz so mein Fall... 5/10
Hier mal was Punkiges




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NaP4FYGt_sE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (26. September 2010)

Sehr nett, gefällt mir, mal was anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


Vom neuen Disturbed Album

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4lzm1WFlKA[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Jack (26. September 2010)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR5v5J9m8bM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. September 2010)

0/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0S4hwJ-7WQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (26. September 2010)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-e2JxbqOXlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasOtto (26. September 2010)

Also wenn ich jemanden stottern hören will, geh ich in's behinderten-heim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpJpna7ZT5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHkqBEWAJy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Held² (26. September 2010)

8/10 geiler text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS4FcuDh2A0[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (26. September 2010)

DasOtto schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jemanden stottern hören will, geh ich in's behinderten-heim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ein wenig tolleranz für solch primitive musik muss doch gestattet sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (26. September 2010)

Wer Witze auf Kosten Sprachbehinderter macht, muss schon ne ganz arme Wurst sein.
Naja, wenigstens der Slayer-Song taugt was.


----------



## Trolligerand (27. September 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> 8/10 geiler text
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNPtQsrjLn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (27. September 2010)

mhmm.. 0/10
Irgendwie ist mir das zu soft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5hfUJFnaIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2010)

2/10  

irgendwie is mir das zu pööööse. musste nach der hälfte ausmachen weil ich so angst bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LO--fKgmp0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

War wohl wer zu schnell

Dafür müsste man Minuszahlen erlauben aber... 0/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSjnJXBKpoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bester Spielesoundtrack ever ^_^


----------



## Trolligerand (27. September 2010)

ja auch hier müsste man minus zahlen erlauben, tut mir der spielesoudtrack is crap
nu mal ein bißchen country 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8tSo4IICBTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (27. September 2010)

nicht mein ding 3/10

Auf Yt geblockt, daher nur Link.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5202232/Walking_in_the_Air


----------



## Captain Jack (27. September 2010)

6/10

und hier eins meiner absozulten lieblingslieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


enjoy a epic tune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYV6KZpnEak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. September 2010)

8/10 mag den Song





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V1et3Hkigms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Passt zum Oktoberfest iwie xD


----------



## Schibbii (28. September 2010)

10/10

30 Seconds to Mars - Attack


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

10/10 sowieso das beste




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GpGzYobi9Yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h-qJeF8II34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ctVmNbVu2KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


1&2 ist der refrain einfach nur geil


----------



## Kuya (28. September 2010)

0/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTEyp7YHSyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (28. September 2010)

nur 6/10

...weil du es immer schaffst zwar gute bands zu posten, aber immer die langweiligsten lieder ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MRJ0TigF7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2010)

netter anfang aber der gesang hat es komplett zerstört
2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ATW3bx6yEQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so schön &#9829;


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

7/10 Ich finde die Stimme nicht so toll





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTy-6RprVUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Gamesongs mag ich nicht, die hör ich fast nie wenn ich zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kn68D0NUwOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasOtto (28. September 2010)

Fuck Yeah, 3 inches of blood! 10/10
Die gehen live derbst ab und alles in allem schöner kanadischer Metal.

Ich frag mich, ob wir die Jungs hier im Thread schon hatten. Ich krieg den Song nich mehr ausm Kopp ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3MS9z90LmFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

10/10 singen ich und ein Kumpel sogar in der Musik! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVuwpLnnCJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dling (28. September 2010)

Eine Musikrichtung hat sich durchgesetzt und die zieht sich jetz hier durch^^


----------



## 2boon4you (28. September 2010)

Power Metal 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0pzrUBhDfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (28. September 2010)

Irgendwie nicht übel.
Das ist das erste mal das ich so ein
Mittelalter-Metal-Zeugs höre, was mir irgendwie gefällt.
Ist jetzt nicht der "Oberhammer" aber irgendwie
bekommt man da Lust auf einen Kreuzzug. 7/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fällt mir irgenwie als Antwort "Disfear" ein.
(Auch eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsbands).
Denke mal mit dem Song gehts nahtlos weiter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe das hat noch keiner gepostet?! 
(Alle 200+ Seiten durchsuchen ist mir zu anstrengend).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ujR66YOaGQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2010)

Mir zu schnell für den Gesang 7/10

Grad aufm Dancetrip xD Hab neue Boxen und muß bissel die Einrichtung verdreschen xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6OkujW0Kz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (29. September 2010)

3/10 nicht so mein ding ^^ da gibts bass lastigeres, nun mal nen geiler soundtrack wie ICH finde




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJrkGxXvDLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (29. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab neue Boxen und muß bissel die Einrichtung verdreschen xD



Also wenn's ums "Einrichtung-verdreschen" geht, und dir Disfear zu "schnell" ist, dann dürfte das vielleicht das "Ideale" sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBwgX8yBqsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Trolligerant bezüglich: *"Two Steps From hell - Merchant Prince* [6/10]
Hat irgendwie entgegen dem Namen, einen heroischen Klang finde ich... gefällt mir aber irgendwie.
(Hmm.. um die Welt zu retten, ...gehe ich am besten dort Lang!). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu fällt mir auch ein "heroischer" Song ein:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObNCrxgFCUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da ich Mich "sogesehen" genötigt fühlte, doppelt zu Posten, darf mein Nachfolger den Song bewerten, der Ihm besser gefällt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonic! (29. September 2010)

MGS ftw! 10 / 10, ohne Gnade.
Ich krieg immernoch Gänsehaut wenn ich das Ding höre. Iwie schon imba.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=afpu5EdLikM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hier mal was eher Unbekanntes.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. September 2010)

grausam langweiliges intro und nach dem intro wurde es sogar noch schlimmer .. oh man 1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AcFXeTfWnUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. September 2010)

Man kanns hören aber es ist schon ziemlich langweilig. 3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A0fwXRrigPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrollJumper (29. September 2010)

Nicht schlecht 6/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...Tg&translated=1[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. September 2010)

das video ist etwas übertrieben und das lied ist langweilig aber erinnert mich an "alte zeiten" 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1sjhAyTnkRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. September 2010)

Geht doch mal ab. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uog1DFZ7PAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (29. September 2010)

8/10 am geilsten find ich eh das neueste Album^^



mal ein paar ruhige minuten nehmen und am besten mit Kopfhörer diesen Song hören...einfach nur hören und nachdenken
wer sagt langweilig..tja dann ist es einfach nicht der richtige mensch für diese art von musik xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toaPtZgcHw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (29. September 2010)

Nett... richtig nett [7/10]
Ich "taufe" den Song: 
*"Oasis of silence" / "Oase der Stille"*

Allerdings mag ich bei "ruhigeren Melodien"
eher jene, die einen unheilvollen psychodelischen Unterton haben.
Danke für diese Vorlage, ich warte "seit Wochen" darauf etwas von
"Neurosis" zu posten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind meine beiden Lieblingssongs von Neurosis, sucht euch den besseren aus zum Bewerten! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QG4vS5NvEvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U64kHFwKEjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (30. September 2010)

Könnte mal das zwischen durch gespamme aufhören 0o
und postet bitte nur einen Song haltet euch doch mal an die Regeln -.-
also 4/10 für beide lieder gibt deutlich besseres




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9xb5VqqU8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

donots .. mhh
das keyboard gedüdel am anfang, und das keyboard gedüdel das zwischendurch immer mal kommt, ist ziemlicher müll, die gitarren klingen ziemlich langweilig und der refrain ist ziemlich nervtötend durch dieses: "oooohooooo" 
ABER
der bass ist teilweise hörbar, was ich doch mal sehr nett finde und der song hat auch ein paar kleine nette momente 
nett gemeinte 5,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FO7OZq3dw2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nom nom nom


----------



## Kuya (30. September 2010)

*[8/10]
*Finde ich echt ganz gut, 
vor allem die Stimme. Das Video ist auch ganz gut.
Mal sehen, ob ich von denen noch mehr nettes finde, dann downkaufe
ich vielleicht mal ein Album fürs Auto.
Dauernd auf Hatbreed rumpesen, ist auf dauer echt anstrengend. 
*
*Außerdem hab ich ja nicht wirklich 2 verschiedene sachen gepostet.
Beim ersten Post, war "Destroy Everything" eher als Nebenantwort gedacht.
beim zweiten wäre es eh völlig egal gewesen, welchen du dir ausgesucht hättest, 
die beiden stehen sich ja in nichts nach, aber Raze the Stray find ich ne Ecke besser.
...whatever...

Nunja, weiter mit "einem Song"!

Den hab ich mir von Disfear extra noch aufgehoben, als Antwort-Antwort! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYZpVVgdCbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT: Ach verflucht.. Zwischenposter, ich editiere für dich ne neue Bewertung in 3.06 Minuten. >.>


----------



## Rexo (30. September 2010)

_In Deinem Land nicht verfugbar..............

So mal was von Sabaton^^





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=QZm4zseMok0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Oktober 2010)

8/10 lang nicht mehr gehört die Band! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRsIi-4iS1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2010)

6/10 naja.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_gpl012qPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nit wundern wegen Titel ^_^


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Oktober 2010)

Alter, ich liebe solche remixe :,D Einfach Episch. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkNu_vmQzko[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2010)

Ganz gut, teilweise aber irgendwie langweilig. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=56NfNEQlumg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (2. Oktober 2010)

grottig 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cgwbd19ArbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Oktober 2010)

Keine Tolleranz 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rw_4TgIOiKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ok, bloß die Gitarre nervt mich, da sich der Riff die ganze Zeit wiederholt. 6/10

Mal etwas ruhigeres:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3T-q5B3x4lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (2. Oktober 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> Keine Tolleranz 1/10


   geil geil geil XD
Du hast nur das Bild mit dem Dolch gesehen und dachtest Nazi mucke  Ich kann nicht mehr ...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Oktober 2010)

El schrieb:


> geil geil geil XD
> Du hast nur das Bild mit dem Dolch gesehen und dachtest Nazi mucke  Ich kann nicht mehr ...



nein  an nazimucke hab ich nich gedacht ^^ ... ich finde das lied halt unfassbar scheiße xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2010)

toleranz hat nichts mit toll zu tun, mal so nebenbei 

iced earth ist immer gut 6,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsiNSovDvMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: @ alko
ist es nicht DAS gitarrenriff und nicht der gitarrenriff?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> edit: @ alko
> ist es nicht DAS gitarrenriff und nicht der gitarrenriff?


Keine Ahnung, hab mir auch überlegt, wie es heißt. Aber ich weiß nicht, was richtig ist...

http://forum.metal-h...php/t-4284.html

Laut denen ist "das" Riff beim Meer das Riff gemeint.







Ziemlich gutes Lied...besonders die Gitarrenriffs (beim Plural ist es sicher die ) sind sehr gut.

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UV-_kOTW-BU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

9/10 sehr süß
dazu kann bestimmt gut schlafen oder nen blues mit der freundin tanzen 
ach soviele neue möglichkeiten <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RxEQOKzalks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und nochmal auf deutsch rofl




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m5xRZwdLOQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Hm naja 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0Dh1BlRhr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (3. Oktober 2010)

_Die Pest is funny die kenne ich schon ne weile ^^

10/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=9j8OF4cZnjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Die Pest is funny die kenne ich schon ne weile ^^
> 
> 10/10
> 
> ...




der gesang ist kacke. alles andere ist aber irgendwie gut ^^ 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zku9My9Yaho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2010)

Wtf O_o

3/10... auch wenn ich nicht weis warum.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TwITvXWI-Ds[/youtube]


Gestern live gesehen... ging unglaublich ab. 
Joakim (der Sänger) so: 'Some magazines told us 'You can't play that song live, people may misunderstand it.' Well I'd say fuck the magazines'


----------



## El Homer (3. Oktober 2010)

Find seine Stimme immer noch geil!
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u4xcQBC3dcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (4. Oktober 2010)

2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu4QLu2ppsc


----------



## Rexo (4. Oktober 2010)

_8/10 weil ich es langsam langweilig finde

Horrorpunk <3





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Iw5LIr7tjPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

gefällt mir schon, nur sieht der sänger wie ein marylin manson doppelgänger aus  
7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SKCc26rpY_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich liebe es &#9829;


----------



## El Homer (4. Oktober 2010)

Zu dem Lied hab ich Crowd surfing betrieben xD
10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=prKGS07rrl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2010)

Joa, nett. Instrumentals gefallen mir besonders. =) 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MGPZmYHHQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (4. Oktober 2010)

9/10 geiler shice 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St8uz4ioha0


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2010)

Geht, bloß das elektronische nervt. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCLoZ5JeUQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (4. Oktober 2010)

_Jo...ganz gut :3

7/10
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQ_xaiA6xQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2010)

8/10 finds lustig xD






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IVFXFIt1trY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2010)

Mal was anderes. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=saLgD0pW-ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

das dieser billige alkopop mal was von maiden postet .. ich glaubs nich

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=62t8Q1gF1dA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2010)

Langsam verstehe ich, warum man hier nix poppiges und hip-hoppiges posten sollte ... O.o


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Langsam verstehe ich, warum man hier nix poppiges und hip-hoppiges posten sollte ... O.o



das eine schließt das andere nicht aus


----------



## Dominau (4. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Langsam verstehe ich, warum man hier nix poppiges und hip-hoppiges posten sollte ... O.o



Sieh dir mal meinen Post weiter oben an.
Das Lied bekam immerhin 5 von 10 Punkten!


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Oktober 2010)

Motorhead halt 8/10. :>

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
Das flasht mich oo



DER schrieb:


> das eine schließt das andere nicht aus



Gibt auch nochn paar die anderes posten und durchaus auch mal anderes als Metal mit mehr als 4 Punkten bewerten. Ich höre auch ganz gern Metal, poste es hier aber so gut wie garnicht.. ist ja nicht schon überlaufen genug *hust ^^


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (5. Oktober 2010)

Naja 1/10 Sorry kann ich nichts mit anfangen. Welche richtung ist das?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFnzKT0kRew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier mal eine meiner LieblingBands.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2010)

9/10 All that Remains bekommen eigentlich immer 10/10, aber das ist der einzige Song den ich nicht sooooo ultra gerne höre. 


...so, demonstrativ poste ich jetzt nur noch poppiges. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYLpYu2EQxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Na gut, poppig ists nun nicht aber ruhiger als vieles hier.


----------



## Darton (5. Oktober 2010)

7/10 ist zwar nicht so mein Ding aber ganz chillig irgendwie ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M0pYWGjECLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hier mal wieder was von All that Remains ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2010)

Gut: Intro

Ok: Stimme

Schlecht: Instrumentals nach dem Intro, die cleane Stimme, die Monotonie in Stimme und Instrumentls

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_iS8zNuRUSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (5. Oktober 2010)

Ab 0:15 entspricht diese Album Einleitung ungf meinem Geschmack 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLgVav0k6gI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Immo unter meinen Top10 auf der Autobahn =D


----------



## Gerti (5. Oktober 2010)

El schrieb:


> Immo unter meinen Top10 auf der Autobahn =D



Oha, das kann ich mir vorstellen 
9/10 

Von dem Basslauf hatte ich (habe ich?!) so ewig einen Ohrwurm gehabt ~.~




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1YM476Pa4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2010)

der bass ist wirklich ziemlich nett aber sonst ist das lied recht langweilig
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwqsOLG1q2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (5. Oktober 2010)

§DÖÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*ÄÜ*Ä

Mußte ich so stehen lassen, grad ne Falsche saufen über Tastatur geleert <3

Ich finds einfach nur schlecht, liegt daran das ich aktuell gezwungernermaßen anderen Shit hören muß
5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0M5D5OA-d4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (5. Oktober 2010)

_Naja....etwas eintönig.....6/10


Und hiermit erschuttere ich alle die mich kennen xD 


Muahahaha


Industrial <3




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=PltBL4zhA4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Arosk (5. Oktober 2010)

Na, Industrial ist sehr mit Metal verwandt, und ich hörs immer wieder gern 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4nCy5CITc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2010)

Naja, Metallica halt  9/10, wegen dem Hammer Intro, aber da es nicht mein absolutes Lieblingslied ist doch nur die 9. 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yEVPoo0kOa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captain Jack (5. Oktober 2010)

naja 7/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJmI6fAPUSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2010)

_Classicer 10/10

Dawn of Ashes <3

Wen ich das Oficiele video posten wurde hatte ich ne verwarnung xD_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrYu_bzAQmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebelgänger (6. Oktober 2010)

Mjaein.

Hat Potential, ist ab 2 Minuten aber recht fade von Rythmus und Melodie her.
Text...sagen wir, ich bin's gewohnt ^^

7/10

Flogging Molly - Queen Anne's Revenge

P.S. Verzeiht, das Einbetten will nicht so recht fluppen >.<


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2010)

Von Flogging Molly find ich Seven Deadly Sin's am besten

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrgMz1AqCoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (6. Oktober 2010)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DPJSMBDHSU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NightwalkêrZzZ (6. Oktober 2010)

Ziemlich lang..6/10

Cholera !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGGNBHu_hl4&feature=related


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

Mag zur Zeit nicht so hartes Zeug (Musik versteht sich ) , deswegen gebe ich auch "nur" ne 7/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEU4kJyZKiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Finde leider keine andere Version, f****** Sony ... 

(sehe die Kommentare schon kommen ... "pfui softrock !!!metal ruleeeez UZUZUZ!!!"  )


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2010)

_


Sh1k4ri schrieb:



			(sehe die Kommentare schon kommen ... "pfui softrock !!!metal ruleeeez UZUZUZ!!!"  )
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Edit:upps bewertung vergessen :3

10/10
Ach Quatsch einige mogen die auch wen es Rock is :3

Ich bin z.b sehr Flexibel dadrin (Trash Metal Industrial Psychobilly und Alternative Rock )

Hier das Musik Video bei denen es funzt und unten drunter die version ohne video die gehen musste




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=GNm5drtAQXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=905eI4M9Inw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

Beide Videos gehen nicht. Das eine wird mal wieder geblockt und das andere ist nicht verfügbar in Deutschland ... :/


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2010)

_Dämmliches Youtube


Habe was anderes genohmen hier was neues:





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=7XJXQNMGgSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nicht obs an mir liegt, aber The Hives kann ich auch nicht schauen. :<

 Da ich das Lied kenne bewerte ich trotzdem mal ... 9/10.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFfcbncFZW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2010)

_Muss ich mir nicht mal anhohren wahr damals auf dem Absolution Tour Konzetr in Luxemburg 

Muse ist und bleibt einfach geil(ich sehe mal von dem album The Resistance ab )

Knight of Cydonia und Time is running out sind die besten songs 

Aber DAS is Live der absolute burner das fetzt die die harre weg

OVER 9000!!!!/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=3FPRsC6-B-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

Hab sie in Hamburg erleben dürfen, der schönste Abend meines Lebens. *.* Wie kann man nur so gut singen und dabei auch noch so extrem gut Gitarre spielen wie Matt !? Mit diesem Vibrator in der Stimme, Hammer...

Achso, 10/10 versteht sich eigentlich von selbst (Nun aber Schluss mit OT)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9IixYR_p-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




R.I.P Paul Grey


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2010)

_Der Vibrator in der Stimme heisst Falseting und ich wünschte ich hatte einer seiner Gitarren 

Der Glitterati schaut am geilsten aus leider kostet ein Manson nachbau fast 5000 Euro_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

Ne Manson kriegste auch für weniger, meine mal so gelesen zu haben, dass man mit knapp 3.500 Pfund rechnen muss. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ... bzw wie viel &#8364; sind 3.500 Pfund !? :> Da ist dann halt dieses "Pad" mit eingebaut, womit man den Sound verzerren kann. Ohne bezahlste auf jedenfall weniger.


EDIT: ok, 3.500 Pfund sind mehr als 4000 &#8364;...


Sry für OT 

Um das Lied gings ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9IixYR_p-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2010)

_Ja udn was glaubst du wohl sind 3500 Pfund ?? das sind fast 4000 dan kommen noch der Zoll und den Import dazu dan bist schon bei 4500

naja nich so meins....7/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=XSvOMzU74wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Oktober 2010)

Gefällt mir leider gar nicht. :/ 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TyU3rhBfdoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2010)

_Ganz gut gibt aber punkte abzug fur den anfang hats won einem in die genetalien tretten xD

8/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=wsumEnI5O2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Multiverres (7. Oktober 2010)

4/10 Bin nicht grade ein fan von dieser musik &#8226;-&#8226;





http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel


PS: wie bettet man videos ein?


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2010)

_Man kopiert den ganzen Link und du musst dan auf Multimedia Inhalt einfugen klicken und den link da einsetzen(der buttom gabz rechts)

Mit LinkinPark kanne man mich jagen 0/10

Verdammt Geiler Remix find ich 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=-qwp-TBHM0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Ganz netter Remix, 8/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgLfoQfmSQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ein Klassiker


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

Die Live-Version ist nochn Tacken besser, dennoch 9/10.

Ich spring in die Bresche mit elektronischer Musik 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GSu-lhSYjgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

So schlecht find ichs nicht, da es aber zu abrupt endet und ruhig ne Minute länger hätte gehen können gibt es "nur" ne 8/10, was aber in diesem Forum wahrscheinlich schon ne Menge ist bei dem Song. 

Wollte mal was von ihnen posten, da ich aber alle Lieder mag wars schwer :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hs9a9RRcKms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Trauriges Video, genialer Song. Placebo halt. Muss zugeben, habe den Sinn erst nach mehrmaligen Schauen verstanden...


----------



## El Homer (7. Oktober 2010)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tB0FfkuRmmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rhokan (7. Oktober 2010)

7/10 Die Screams machen, imo, das Lied kaputt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnKf9-mxEf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2010)

_Alestrom is gut 

10/10

Eines der Besten B-Side Songs von Muse eine schande das der auf der B Side is 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=kmuxbQNI4j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Ouh, liegt mir garnicht so. Hat mich um ehrlich zu sein bissle genervt. 6/10 sry. Instrumentals sind zwar nice, aber der gesang hat mir dann doch bissle den Nerv geraubt. 

kp ob ichs schonmal hatte: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JecA5ZkfJf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Oktober 2010)

Jo, bin ich mir ziemlich arg sicher, dass du es schonmal hattest. Fozzy eben 7/10

Aber leider kann Chris Jericho die nächste Zeit nicht mehr singen, wegen Randy. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MPvRBiQY6lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (8. Oktober 2010)

Bei Death Metal mag ich nicht alles ^^ 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZCLdV60Yt7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trôublex (8. Oktober 2010)

grauenvoll 0/10 ^^ das ist mir schon zu krass 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74fspICoPk0
Rise Against - Re-Education


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

10/10 war aufm Konzert, der Hammer!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ku6gagYh80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (8. Oktober 2010)

The Prodigy 9/10  Wobei mir andere Songs besser gefallen.

Hier mal was Turisas, was ich hier noch nicht gefunden habe 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnWO7iJZXDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> The Prodigy 9/10  Wobei mir andere Songs besser gefallen.
> 
> Hier mal was Turisas, was ich hier noch nicht gefunden habe
> 
> ...



Auf in die Schlacht! 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t08QBPJkaTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Skøl!


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Oktober 2010)

Läuft, find das Lied einfach geil. 9/10 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9xhCNrFzYk[/youtube]
Ein danke meinerseits an Fanta4 für geilen Hip Hop. Und soetwas sag ich sehr³³³ selten.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

10/10
Danke ist einfach am geilsten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66zEbQGbW2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2010)

_Ne Danke .....ich verzichte gerne

0/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=C-9Ws1X2iQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Joa so lala :/   6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OOXLzzI6B6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




1000x besser als Blink 182, aber nunja


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_Ne danke is mir zu leise momentan

0/10_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xG44s2ANFo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Nicht so meins... aber man kanns hören. 5/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiESgYr35gA[/youtube]

Morgen Konzert :> Mit Blind Guardian


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2010)

Van Canto mag ja toll sein, ich mag sie aber nicht (mehr).
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ss46iEaBc2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2010)

The Final Frontier...die Gitarren sind gut wie eh und je, aber die ganze Scheibe (und das Lied) ist einfallslos, langweilig und geht 0 ab.

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-4rYP7i4iZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (9. Oktober 2010)

guter stoff
schönes cover ^^ 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Zy60YGs81k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2010)

1/10 - überüberüberhaupt nicht mein Ding :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNF5zmQPRfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2010)

Placebo is gut 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Q5qYMibqS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Oktober 2010)

7/10  

Is it dark or is it bright, 
what's the latest on the screen?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_draqVpNlWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (12. Oktober 2010)

7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INPIJPd70po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JnT4VEaOALc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2010)

_10/10 AA wahr mein erster etwas Harterer Metal Kontakt xD
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJ3HYhCukfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Da_Villa (12. Oktober 2010)

Noch nie was von Nachtmahr gehört, eigentlich auch nicht meine Richtung, aber kann man sich dennoch anhören (6/10)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YluLQH6spq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (12. Oktober 2010)

1/10 gibt schon scheiße an musik 0.o
und hier mal der held meiner jugend ALF <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-ah3xLeV1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2010)

_Das geht ja ma gar nicht

0/10_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2tTaHAPFGwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Oktober 2010)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DwMSPlkCYgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Oktober 2010)

8/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bixNbN-z4I4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (12. Oktober 2010)

10/10 kann man da nur für Klaus und Klaus geben schade das es nur 10 punkte gibt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UHfrg55xBuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkqF8MSVnp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (12. Oktober 2010)

0/10 bah Slipkotz -.-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wlq0lYB3iSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

10/10 Yeah 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FPRsC6-B-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hab ich auch hier ausm Forum, das Lied ist total geil


----------



## El Homer (13. Oktober 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQcULKkDjwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2010)

10/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zk9QJyHI3BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

100/10 becuz i got high  badadabdabdabdabdab ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKK3GzMbcFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (14. Oktober 2010)

fail 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=scPv_GAgZqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2010)

Klingt doch mal nett. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WbSxzqA8QrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (14. Oktober 2010)

und ich danke den alten göttern das ich sie live sehen durfte aber der song...6/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIQmXPxXsmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2010)

genial genial genial.... hab lange nich mehr so gelacht!!!

167/ 10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wy9YHBvGVmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sry gleich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmChYbe0Exg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

_Die beiden gehen ja mal gar nicht sry Rammstein tut man nich verarschen und das andere veruhrsacht Ohrenkrebs

0/10
Das hier musste auch einigen nicht industrial fans gefahlen




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=AH-sJihVvsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_


----------



## El Homer (15. Oktober 2010)

Eisenfunk^^... tja, ist überhaupt nicht meine Musik aber 
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QoicTieIEFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2010)

was ein geiles intro! sehr,sehr,sehr gut
9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2oN4QdB1yQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Anfang ist ein bissl eintönig finde ICH , danach wirds besser. 7/10

Schwer was passendes zu finden, was nicht gleich wieder ignorant als FAIL bezeichnet wird... 

Ach...wat solls...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nKAwap4Y8Qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wahrscheinlich zu soft ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ok. Zu soft ist es auf keinen Fall, aber eben nicht mein Fall. Der Gesang ist nicht so gut und klingt für mich etwas zu "corig". 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KM1yhU0dBFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (15. Oktober 2010)

Einfach nur geiles Geknüppel! 10/10

Hier mal etwas älteres von In Flames


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJpl97abIcY[/youtube]


----------



## 2boon4you (16. Oktober 2010)

Top 10/10

Altes In Flames zeug ist toll 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeyFrzw2jBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

8/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tCHFiJ9MIB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krovvy (16. Oktober 2010)

9/10, Greenday ist fett!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mBPGm4Fbo0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (16. Oktober 2010)

11/10
ich liebe Stoner Rock (ist doch stoner rock oder)
Und ich will mir son bart wie der Sänger stehen lassen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DgqVuMj3Y4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2010)

_Nicht so meins O.O

0/10


Sweeney Todd <3

Das Video is pefejt xD




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=s6zJHzqITi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2010)

10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=146nTVxn0vU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2010)

:O wusste gar nicht, dass dope noch was anderes als die motherfucker die haben .. naja, klingt ziemlich schlecht
2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=848dN_cN3Ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (18. Oktober 2010)

kewl 9/10, nur beim namen genommen hab ich schon was anderes erwartet ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UZ6ZvsYwFlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mandolid (18. Oktober 2010)

8/10 gutgut ich mag REM







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7qx1FGRt54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Sorry ich bin wirklich für jede Musikrichtung offen, aber ne das ist nicht mein Ding. Nicht falsch verstehen. 3/10 wegen dem ganz passablen Beginn.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZrCw8po7JKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2010)

Brauch ich nicht hören 8/10 für Hells Bells. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LeWDrXpGixU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2010)

Maiden. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OBZ2uAMzIdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

7/10 find ich gut




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EnNclyiyPHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (18. Oktober 2010)

So, leider ist mein Urlaub vorbei. Dafür kann ich mal wieder hier im Forum posten *harharhar*

Ist mir im moment zu ruhig. Auch sonst bin ich nicht so der Greenday fan. Aber schlecht ist es nicht 

5/10


Mal wieder nen Klassiker 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZp35xKPkBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ArrisRedBull (18. Oktober 2010)

2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CK_hxFVF3V0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dling (18. Oktober 2010)

ganz ok 7/10
JU lass uns aus der Reihe fallen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FeMKM-eQPB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetz kommt endlich ma gscheide Musik rein in den Thread


----------



## Acid_1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> ganz ok 7/10
> JU lass uns aus der Reihe fallen
> 
> 
> Jetz kommt endlich ma gscheide Musik rein in den Thread



Ansichtssache mein Liebchen.


2Pac ist gut, keine Frage. 7/10

Hier einen guten alten Linkin Park Song. (Ich will diesen Stil zurück)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mejnSpHxyNw[/youtube]


----------



## Dling (18. Oktober 2010)

9/10
Nicht nur gut... ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxR4AweLeXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Und am Ende stirbt man doch allein...
R.I.P. 2Pac

Mein Favorit von 2Pac 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=119UMzunkU4[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

10000000/10 , würd ich jedem Linkin Park-Song geben!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mUE5g7usV-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alte Zeiten


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2010)

Geht grad noch so, mehr ist es aber auch nicht. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ltDYyoDhDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Geht grad noch so, mehr ist es aber auch nicht. 3/10



Genau deiner Meinung.

Für Immolation gibt es 'ne glatte 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWmS5mdw5kg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Genau deiner Meinung.



Ansichtssache.  Mich erinnert Blink nur an meine Schulzeit. Einer aus meiner Klasse hat die eigentlich ständig gehört und dann halt auch auf Klassenreisen... schöne Erinnerungen. 

So, Disbelief geb ich mal ne 7/ 10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0BaDRignlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2010)

gorillaz sind einfach gut 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CfZBMQoNxJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




man kann ja über manowar sagen was man will, aber sie machen definitiv gute musik und 300 ist eh genial ;D


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich sags immer und immer wieder, Manowar-style und auftreten = Abgrundtief mies.
ihre Musik: einfach nur genial


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2010)

Trve. Die haben das ja auch erfunden. Obwohl ihr Style eher 70er Jahre Männermodenkatalog entspricht. 

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gXP7M-5Q7Tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Du und dein Dismember... geil. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQcccwPqcqA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2010)

man sind das beschissene lyrics .. und der rest ist auch nicht besser, besonders der gesang ist nervtötend


2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdPx_qfa_sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Muss einem ja nicht gefallen.

Motörhead 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RbK6sLyuP4&feature=more_related[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (19. Oktober 2010)

<3 10/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoeYh4MwtCk


----------



## Acid_1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich steh zwar sonst nich so auf Japano Mucke, aber das hat schon was, muss ich sagen. 7/10


Gehen wir mal ein bisschen melodischer ran.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acvjL1Q3xxI[/youtube]


Das Solo-Projekt von Dream Theater Frontmann James Labrie.


----------



## El Homer (19. Oktober 2010)

hm eig. ist die Stimme ganz gut
7/10


Episches Intro <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBea_pQGRTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (20. Oktober 2010)

10/10

Immortal \m/


Ich probiers nochmal mit Dio 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CjxPqIZTKMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

R.I.P. Dio!
Durch deine Musik bist du unsterblich! \m/
Natürlich eine 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjRiTG1UcgE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (20. Oktober 2010)

Gefällt mir 

Gibt ne schöne 9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WoMLT2OFqjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krovvy (20. Oktober 2010)

2/10, leider nicht so mein fall =)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bS5Cd4OADXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

6/10 ganz nett 
ich probiers nochmal mit green day 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xKI8s0Zn3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Bin leider überhaupt kein Green Day Fan, aber der Song ist ganz passabel. 7/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BaTqrdZ_cgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (20. Oktober 2010)

Hm
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7w3wG1d3KUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2010)

sehr gute melodie am anfang und es geht gut weiter
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_nckRvWwIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

hero of war ist sooo ei entgeiles lied *___*
nur dewegen hab ich gitarre spielen gelernt 

7/10 
und nochmal green day  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EnNclyiyPHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Schon besser, 8 /10

Wegen diesem Lied hab ich mit der Gitarre (E-Gitarre) angefangen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dG7Rl3qxUqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das Solo am Ende, Epic SHIT


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2010)

wie ich einfach übergangen wurde!
also nochmal 

das intro des liedes ist ganz nett aber danach wirds ziemlich langweilig
hat bei brütal legend aber ganz gut gepasst
4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_nckRvWwIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Oktober 2010)

0/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m6tn9yjY05U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (20. Oktober 2010)

5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzLi_y4Vv5s&feature=channel

Edit: Video failed, müsst Ihr dann auf uTube angucken


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2010)

haha  8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eh1oP_cYIz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Motörhead ganz klar eine 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZxYPABZ_ik[/youtube]


----------



## 2boon4you (21. Oktober 2010)

zu 'weiche' vocals & Gitarren :S 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iagHnGv9rQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

7/10 nicht so toll




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_nzzYUogv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (21. Oktober 2010)

3/10 nicht mein Geschmack

btw nicht so toll = 7 punkte ? oO





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GijHiBotJYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Auch nicht mein Fall... die Stimme finde ich irgendwie grässlich :< 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pv-KOSzgJ4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2010)

ach du...
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sqX1Y2tAMO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2010)

Erst vorhin gesehen (svz Stalker yayay)...lustiges Video.  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orPKovD9--g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

@ Der Lachmann Sag ich auch auf bei so manchen Liedern hier 

Dismember gefällt mir recht gut, geb dem Ganzen ne 7/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z_LedQCdhU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Flame on!!


----------



## Acid_1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Also das finde ich ja jetz auch nich so berauschend ^^ 
Mit viel Gutem Willen 4/10 
Wär ja doof, wenn alle den selben Geschmack hätten.  


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCudA0tgUsM[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

3/10 naaaaaaaaaaaaaajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTJSgBXCtZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @ Der Lachmann Sag ich auch auf bei so manchen Liedern hier



es heißt "DER Lachmann" 
und verbietet dir ja auch keiner,oder? ;>

@ topic

ramones ..
die stimme gefällt mir nicht aber das schlagzeugt hat einen schönen sound
5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVO-3_pjuSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ne glatte 8/10 für Black Label Society.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8Yp6NzukaE&feature=player_embedded#![/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (22. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem Namen der band musste ich mich an den Baum aus Fallout erinnern^^
8/10
 ganz gut gemacht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tB0FfkuRmmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Oktober 2010)

Schöner Black Metal. 8/10
Machen wir mal weiter damit.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iItLyszPK2A[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Oktober 2010)

Gut, aber zu lang geraten. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FiBxCoQqHmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Oktober 2010)

Nice! 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVacZGeOgyU&p=E7E6EC235AA5EF87&playnext=1&index=14[/youtube]


----------



## Berserkius (22. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUxI4PWijho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (22. Oktober 2010)

Gibt bessere Soundtracks 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCfm-vWuQRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Meister.


----------



## Berserkius (22. Oktober 2010)

er ist leider kein Hustler

3/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCzSp6t01lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Er ist der Mann!!!!


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

0/10 das geht ja mal garnicht^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYER5yL5yzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mareike80 (22. Oktober 2010)

Kranke Musik ------- 0/10  mit 10000 Minuse, ist ja schrecklich solche Musik widerlich









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LrJXBNSrJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (22. Oktober 2010)

pew 9/10

grad übers album gestolpert ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4T6ilo79bWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoraxos (22. Oktober 2010)

8/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1qkUZZ1aho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





jetzt ein Klassiker!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2010)

Mag die zwar nicht so, aber coole Bärte.  5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1Qj5dA7OBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (23. Oktober 2010)

old school black metal bekommt ne 9/10

Mein Musikgeschmack ist sehr verwirrend^^ Aber guter Stoner Rock...ist einfach nur geil




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5FW8Xo8ENo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captain Jack (23. Oktober 2010)

7,5/10 ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qX7ehxyYRQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fflinti (23. Oktober 2010)

ganz cool find wow Parodin immer toll ^^ 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQcwY22DA4k

ps. da mach ich mit


----------



## Jengor (23. Oktober 2010)

9/10 ich find die Azerothian6 schon ziehmlich gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rnHCVZdJdJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ps. wer bist du denn?


----------



## Dominau (24. Oktober 2010)

gutgut 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E25qdzSUK2k&feature=related

ps. ich mag dich


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

8/10


Jetzt kommt die pure Epicness! 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc[/youtube]
Just don't let em touch ur balls.
Einfach nur geil.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2010)

naja, find ich jetzt nicht so lustig. :S 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8MVm2Th_K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Von dir habe ich auch nichts anderes erwartet. 

Nett. 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSLdn9dkKOw[/youtube]


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (24. Oktober 2010)

10/10

Folk Metal halt 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=laTpy0i9J0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

die vocals können was aber der rest erinnert mich eher an ein düsteres ensiferum mit viel mehr keyboardgedüddel.. nicht meins
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uwEEMbC_WRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




neues facebreaker album &#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

Hört sich ja an als ob er aufm Klo fest sitzt :/ Überhaupt nicht mein Ding, 2/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKZ3jTINERY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Come on, give it to me


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (24. Oktober 2010)

Intro gefällt mir nicht. (klingt am Anfang aber ganz witzig)
Vocals mag ich auch nicht.
Der Techno/Elektro/House oder was auch immer das ist (Ja, ich bin ein Noob auf dem Gebiet  mags halt nicht) löst Ohrenkrebs aus.
Bei der Gitarre fehlt mir auch das gewisse etwas.

Also nichts für mich 

2/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtAbSU_AoeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2010)

Nicht verfügbar. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54qPErV4KSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

7/10 ganz ok aber nen ticken lang 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FJqhwWDjaCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Vocals sind nicht mein Fall 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SjLNLIC-30Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

Nicht schlecht , nicht schlecht  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bd2-p9wZ_JM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

lang nicht gehört das lied^^

früher hät ich dafür wsl 9/10 gegeben, mittlerweile nur noch 7/10
ist mittlerweile eifnach teilweise nicht mehr mein geschmack ihre lieder :>




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWxBzoRR0uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Oktober 2010)

10/10, brauch ich garnicht anhören, kann ich mitsingen oO





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rDiC83Usn2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

8/10 süß  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oyKbyCQR_XQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


wer die 10minuten aushält erlebt ein gutes video + lied


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir wirklich die 10 Minuten gegönnt, da ich Green Day ganz gut finde (mehr aber auch nicht) kriegt das Lied ne 7,5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DPHM3yXVPSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wunderschönes Lied, da bekommt man einfach gute Laune.  Trotzdem, tragische Geschichte des Sängers... 

R.i.P.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

dieser kerl ist genial *____* 
er ist mein vorbild ! Immer wenn ich ihn sehe werde ich ruhig und chillig ! Er sieht so aus als ob er seine Innere Mitte gefunden hätte Ying & Yang uns so ... 
Zu geil 
10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=672WYeU1f4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

die stimme vom sänger geht mir tierisch auf die nüsse aber ganz nette gitarren arbeit, von daher 4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShtuB1rq6Tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

7/10 die stimme geht mir auf den wecker




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UoMAVlS1Rfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


es gibt kein lied das man besser angetrunken mit kumpels singen kann


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2010)

10/10, KISS halt  (und es gibt Lieder, die man noch besser singen kann von man voll ist ...  )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KOEZMjuoIEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (26. Oktober 2010)

naja aktuell nicht so mein ding 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HwWO3t-ToDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Oktober 2010)

Diese Version find ich ziemlich langweilig und wtf wie sehen denn diese Typen aus xD 3/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E60n9xJyH9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (26. Oktober 2010)

Welche Version? Das ist kein Cover :O


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Welche Version? Das ist kein Cover :O



Äh natürlich? Das Lied gibts von gefühlten hundert Bands.


----------



## Arosk (26. Oktober 2010)

Jo, nur weil es Send me an Angel heißt muß der Lyrics nicht gleich sein ^^

Edit: ok, stimmt schon, hab den falschen lyrics gehabt vom "orginal"


----------



## Berserkius (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tv_apiq4JM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Zum Nachdenken


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jo, nur weil es Send me an Angel heißt muß der Lyrics nicht gleich sein ^^



Sind sie aber. 



Tikif schrieb:


> Zum Nachdenken



Bewerten und so.


----------



## Berserkius (26. Oktober 2010)

Da war kein Song zum bewerten!


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich würde den oben mal bewerten, bevor du ein Lied postetst. 

hm ich gebe 7/10

Es ist ganz gut, aber Rap ist halt nicht so mein Gechmack.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=McAc8qujkfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Da war kein Song zum bewerten!





> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded





<--- Andere Seite ist der Song ^_^


----------



## Arosk (26. Oktober 2010)

Naja, Country nicht so mein ding 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SPuv6QE28yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2010)

Mal was anderes. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-M9TyHvoHLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

die stimme ist interessant .. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zf2ZX_XYGSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (27. Oktober 2010)

is jutt
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rU1GWWqKQPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

ganz ok 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDZxZzNk848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


nicht das orginal von blink aber das findet man in diesem land ja nicht ...
und das ist die beste cover version


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

ich find blink 182 ja schon schlimm aber das cover da ist ja mal langweile pur 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPsZH0ub6Qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f8MHwr5Yk7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2010)

Finde Greenday nicht so super. 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0S7z4jbPFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2010)

9/10, the Bosshoss sind genial 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YPLEhSURp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Eine Woche noch dann zum Konzert


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

der sänger ist scheiße und der rest der band macht seine sache jetzt auch nicht so toll .. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BaycOK66FAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2010)

Dio *_* 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LeWDrXpGixU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 <33 this


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ziemlich cool, Aber von Maiden Gibts songs die ich mehr mag 9/10



Bin grad im Shinedown-Wahn:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mly-X8Ih9xE


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2010)

Joa, nett. 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EK9MK_-AMdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Darkwood92 (28. Oktober 2010)

Zwar nicht so meins, trotzdem gut 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PXRE25Et3A


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (28. Oktober 2010)

Equilibrium! Leider hatte ich am Heidefest keine Zeit *aarrgh* :´(

10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qexJS2nWz2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch ne geile Band die ich von El Homer kenne


----------



## Da_Villa (29. Oktober 2010)

Naja....kann man sich anhören 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKKdYbs8i08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2010)

gefällt mir überhaupt nicht 1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YZoQ_E8GHsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (29. Oktober 2010)

Gut so 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QqWgTi2bIOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Oktober 2010)

Super Country. 9/10

Das Album ist heute erschienen.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIWr9RlW3mI[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2010)

Ganz nett, finds aber fast bissel langweilig mit der Zeit, trotzdem top ^^ 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NP1jOaiFi8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Oktober 2010)

Das wohl langweiligste Lied von Hatebreed 1/10. Spricht mich null an, obwohl ich Hatebreed sehr mag.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B5FihCGoGoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

schönes intro .. danach wirds aber nur schlechter und besonders die stimme vom sänger gefällt mir überhaupt nicht
3/10 für das intro





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UosmKd1krWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (31. Oktober 2010)

Also mit was anderem "Gesang" wäre es besser. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGco8eDrjys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ist die Band von nem Schulfreund ^.^


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

5/10 
die von meinem englischlehrer ist besser




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49esza4eiK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


der buchstabierte teil ist der beste


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

Puh schwer, mein Ding ist es zwar nicht, aber dafür fand ichs ganz in Ordnung. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HgzGwKwLmgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

schwierig


----------



## El Homer (31. Oktober 2010)

Kein Vid 
Queen bekommt 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HwLpPt5Iz4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

ne das war nur verbesserung fpr den über mir
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uSxnb-Z8iB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2010)

Naja 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2tsloMltOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Nicht mein Ding, sorry ):
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nrtbv_gGfzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

bin absolut kein offspring fan 
2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7eKibe2V3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




black metal aus der heimatstadt <3


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (1. November 2010)

Klingt gut 
Mit der Zeit wirds eintönig aber um 4:35 setzt das Lied nochmal einen drauf 

7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3ZhkLUcKT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

5/10 nicht so mein fall 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQO2_PtNGMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


der text ist sooooo tiefsinnig 
aber er hat recht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2010)

10/10 - ja ja wer will denn keinen haben ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ff9iTDCpvXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Krieg das nicht ausm Kopp


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

7/10 hat erhöhte ohrwurm chance




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tHKqteUg8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


auch recht tiefsinnig von text her


----------



## Edou (2. November 2010)

Nervig, richtig Nervig. Oo 0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vo7iHYyjP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. November 2010)

Instrumental gehts aber ich kann den Gesang net leiden 7/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ttn1otpx7zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Zwei habens drauf^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. November 2010)

Das hat echt nichts mehr mit Kunst zu tun, das ist einfach nur schlecht. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNyIWBCFq5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2010)

der gesang ist nicht mein fall aber klingt doch eigentlich ganz nett
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wP4ge-lAx5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




3 inches of blood sind ohne diesen schreihals so viel besser


----------



## Edou (2. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 3 inches of blood sind ohne diesen schreihals so viel besser



Ich stimme mit dir überein, Meister. 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1yjScm4dZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

ENDLICH mal weniger Geschrei, doch doch mir gefällts, und ein geiles Solo ... 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lt2EAORFOko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. November 2010)

Mag die Stimme leider nicht wirklich. :/ 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6G3K84tRH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rhokan (2. November 2010)

> Mag die Stimme leider nicht wirklich. :/


5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSgspeO3Wg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2010)

Was soll man sagen, 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0JNgvNy4lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2010)

schönes lied aber die stimme gefällt mir nicht so ganz 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEuV45PLhmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (3. November 2010)

Kann man sich anhören aber nichts für den ganzen Tag. 6,5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k75tgE9Ur60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das höre ich gerade ein bisschen... die anderen Lieder sind aber nicht mehr ganz so krass xDDD


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2010)

Dachte erst schiefe Töne und Grindcore wtf, dann gings ja noch 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54H3EUAzpVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (4. November 2010)

10/10 endlich mal was ruhiges und nicht solch ein geschreie wo man nüscht hört!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7K8Y1x-D6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

langweilige stimme, langweiliger und schlechter text und langweiliger beat
2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=heQtrRQfzP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mareike80 (4. November 2010)

0/10 Nerventötend keine Musik in meinen Augen






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nc1i1O9pALg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. November 2010)

Langweiliger 0815 Rock, die Stimme ist auf den Alben sogar gut, live eine wahre Zumutung. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wn5XF821rgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoraxos (4. November 2010)

booaahhrr warum immer harten Heavy Metal.	1/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aVKAPmCnIew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

warum immer langweiligen 0815 alternative rock/metal?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_8ohbD0umBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoraxos (4. November 2010)

-0/10 Kranke Musik






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZmUZWJEs1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

die techno stimme ist ziemlich nervig, ziemlich lange immer die gleichen töne aber weil sich da ja auch mal was ändert geb ich mal 3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBNvbllRHw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoraxos (4. November 2010)

1/10  







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzgGTTtR0kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (4. November 2010)

Mag zwar Metallica net wirklich aber für das lied gibs 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34bd9D8f3XI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




einfach nur geil^^


----------



## Gerti (4. November 2010)

Marduk Heavy Metal? xD

"Dieses Video enthält blablabla..." 

Hier mal ein bisschen geknüppel mit gurgeln 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBP8imm03Mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2010)

Der "Gesang" klingt so, als ob das Wasser im Kochtopf brodelt und es davon ein Echo gibt. 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQAKlWtOUpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Onenightman (4. November 2010)

Es gibt so viele geile Bands mano und ich darf nur 1 lied wählen naja XD

Rise Against-Hero of War!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjv1UvIFj5E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjv1UvIFj5E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjv1UvIFj5E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjv1UvIFj5E


----------



## El Homer (4. November 2010)

janz juut 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YuwJyrwIWUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




EDIT: Galt auch eig. dir Reflox ^^


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2010)

Onenightman schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele geile Bands mano und ich darf nur 1 lied wählen naja XD
> 
> Rise Against-Hero of War!
> 
> ...



Mit bewerten sit nichts was?


----------



## Beowulf321 (4. November 2010)

Da über mir kein vid. gepostet wurde bewerte ich mal das von El homer
zwar net so ganz meins aber ganz nett 7/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DyOSx62c2Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Normal bin ich wirklich kein großer Deathcore Fan aber Suicide Silence mag ich einfach^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (4. November 2010)

Doppelpost sry^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. November 2010)

Schlechte Stimme, schlechte Riffs, schlechter drums, schlechte Riffs, beatdowns stören. Und ich könnte noch sehr viel mehr aufzählen. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLK3NZlXWTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (4. November 2010)

Taake sind ganz gut
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GXDPXHftnIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. November 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ..beatdowns stören.



Mal schlechte Erfahrung mit richtigem Mosh gemacht? ^^
/e
5/10, zwischenpost, etwas besser als Taake.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g1aBGM12TeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

mit moshpits hab ich auch schon schlechte erfahrungen,bzw. nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht .. schon störend wenn man headbangen die musik geniessen will und dann kleine pisskinder hinter einem sich gegenseitig in den arsch treten..


zu deathstyle
nettes intro, sonst sogar auch ganz ok(hardcore ist sonst nicht mein fall) aber der sänger ist nervtötend
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2OuwD_Mveg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (4. November 2010)

Ein Konzert ohne Wall of Death, Circle Pits und Moshpits? Wo bleibt da der Spaß... in der Gegend rumhüpfen und mit gröhlen! (Edit: Letzteres geht nicht bei jeder Band...^^)
Was nervt sind nur Crowdsurfer und Leute, die mit ihren schweißnassen Haaren headbangen und die dir ins Gesicht hauen.

Oha, das klingt ja ganz nett 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOOebk_dKFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mit einem epischen Video, wie man es von ihnen kennt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ein Konzert ohne Wall of Death, Circle Pits und Moshpits? Wo bleibt da der Spaß... in der Gegend rumhüpfen und mit gröhlen! (Edit: Letzteres geht nicht bei jeder Band...^^)
> Was nervt sind nur Crowdsurfer und Leute, die mit ihren schweißnassen Haaren headbangen und die dir ins Gesicht hauen.



sorry für offtopic, aber:
man sollte da aber trotzdem aufpassen, es gibt leute wie mich, die lieber headbangen und rumgröhlen und sich halt auf die musik konzentrieren und dann gibt es halt wieder die leute die lieber pogen/moshen/was auch immer und damit ersteren ziemlich auf den sack gehen können wenn sie es direkt vor der bühne machen.. wenn die was weiter hinten wären, wäre da schon alles viel besser :S
aber bei crowdsurfern geb ich dir recht, schlimmste sache bei konzerten evaaaar


----------



## Deathstyle (4. November 2010)

Naja, was ich unter "moshen" verstehe ist eigentlich hauptsächlich bei HC oder Beatdown Acts vertreten. Ich hatte nach meinem ersten Pressure ne angebrochene Nase. ^^
Sorry das ich nicht bewerte aber Pandaface Musik ist garnicht meins, darum belass ichs auch beim OT.

Aja: Wer jetzt postet sagt nicht "da war kein Lied" sondern bewertet, verdammte scheiße, das letzte noch unbewertete.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (4. November 2010)

Immortal habens einfach drauf

9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9oaUySCCvMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Zu der Moschen/Wod etc Disskussion

Beim Wall of death renn ich gerne beim Start mit, aber danach geh meistens gleich wieder hinaus, da man während dem Moshen die Musik fast nicht mehr mitbekommt. Und headbangen macht sowieso mehr Spass, vorallem mit anderen zusammen


----------



## Beowulf321 (4. November 2010)

Korpiklaani halt Natürlich 10/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=39B7lk_NhTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




wunderschönes lied wie ich finde^^


----------



## iShock (4. November 2010)

nich ganz so meins aber ich würd mal 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKDIYMwyDsw


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

etwas eintönig, aber nicht unbedingt schlecht 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A0Gs4xGw1Eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (4. November 2010)

Das geht ja mal garnicht o.O 1/10
Naja, vielleicht hats ganz interessante Lyrics, wenn man sich so den Titel anschaut, aber gerade keine Lust mich damit zu befassen 

Hier mal was Hardcore, damit es nicht immer sooo metallastig ist^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQTaww1AKo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (4. November 2010)

@Arosk haha einfach nur epic 10/10! so true xD
@Gerti ... mist ne minute zu langsam  Song find ich ganz gut 9/10 


http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## Berserkius (5. November 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMHQQvBs6o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2010)

Geht so 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLqFPAjnuy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (5. November 2010)

Eisregen... lange nicht mehr gehört! 8/10

So mal wieder was Metal von mir 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6wKiZ5Vso9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. November 2010)

Super Song. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxdEQ7qv0-I[/youtube]


----------



## Deathstyle (5. November 2010)

Nice 8/10, hat iwie was klassisches, ist dabei hart und klingt trotz des klassischem garnicht mal schwul.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TxMV-jJEShA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (6. November 2010)

0/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RibPeDkAITc


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2010)

Ganz in Ordnung, kommt aber sicher besser wenn man etwas alkoholisierter ist 
Edit: Ups, Rating vergessen - 7.5/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

Ab 1:40 wirds geil


----------



## Edou (6. November 2010)

Tut mir Leid, die Genre und allgemein der Sound sagt mir nicht zu. Für mich ist das keine wirkliche Musik die mich unterhält, einfach Langweilig. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7JUItGjMq50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (6. November 2010)

Glam Metal/Rock=Ieeh
Song: 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HwLpPt5Iz4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (6. November 2010)

Hört sich schön an, aber man versteht nix und das ist mir auf dauer zu langweilig :/ 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9hB3eCv_FOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2010)

10/10 Was auch sonst.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBglG6-6kgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (6. November 2010)

Ich mag Boss Hoss 

8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cVzY5QJnaxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2010)

noch das beste lied von evisceration plague
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dv18Qz0-itU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2010)

8/10, solide, was soll man dazu sagen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IMuGnc3ugM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (6. November 2010)

8/10. =)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MufJlt1b1mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2010)

hm iwie nicht ganz stimmig, aber doch iwie "catchy" >_< 6.5/10 ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Np7WcAfbJbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2010)

Ich liebe diesen SOng 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CaykM7rIrss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (7. November 2010)

Sehr gut 

9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sN6k2nV6iKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2010)

Ganz ok, aber nicht herausragend, find ich. 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5cqeO_vG7c


----------



## Dominau (8. November 2010)

2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-x_uBB-KIE


----------



## Shaila (8. November 2010)

Ich liebe diesem Remix. 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H-H3LPldBQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Achja: 3/10

Nicht mein Geschmack. ^^'


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2010)

Ich hasse elektronische Musik und dieses Lied wird kein Stück daran ändern können. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D7kGZxVSBlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (8. November 2010)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4M1-Y-DO3k

allein schon der name ist epic.


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

8/10 (+1 wegen dem namen   )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ol3zgrD-gV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

alabama thunderpussy ist wirklich genial, nur schade, dass die sich aufgelöst haben

@billy talent
nicht ihr bestes lied
4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ofJQ55-bnnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

6/10 (ganz nett)
ich finde du solltest billy talent auf 5/10 erhöhen wegen D`Sa`s epischen Haaren 
göttlich seine frisur 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y4abAUEqouo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (8. November 2010)

jo 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sasvuoDBJFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Intro geht bis 1:30
und dann gehts ab!


----------



## Beowulf321 (9. November 2010)

7/10^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNloyxCofts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (9. November 2010)

naja
6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBea_pQGRTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (9. November 2010)

uhhhhhh 6/10 das ist zu black 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NP1jOaiFi8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2010)

Hatebreed is jut 8/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL_f8TkLYj4


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2010)

8/10 ganz ok




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0s6x82-qlBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


sry für die penner quali aber live ist nicht so cremig und sonst meinte youtube mir das ja nicht stecken zu müssen -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. November 2010)

0815 Rock. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kml-FzHLVCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

nette riffs, aber die qualität ist wirklich mies.. trotzdem sehr schöner oldschool death metal 
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lkGopLEgeqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (10. November 2010)

die band bekommt generell ne 9





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B7jSaWLvvGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: schade das wieder "so jemand" ein solches Lied bewertet.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2010)

Sorry, aber ne das ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding. 1/10 ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3CUxVbcZdOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (11. November 2010)

@El Homer:
Ganz nett, vor allem der Anfang gefällt mir, nur finde ich dieses Schwertgeklapper dann doch auf dauer ein bisschen zu lang/zu laut und gegen Ende klings nach Blackmetal, wobei der Anfang eher nach Pagan/Vinkingmetal geklungen hat.
7,5/10
@Sh1k4ri: Na das taugt ales ruhige Hintergundmusik, aber nichts, was ich bewusst hören würde: 5/10

Hier mal was ganz anderes wieder, was wir meine ich noch nicht hatten. Auch wenn ich eher Metal und Punk höre, ich die Band genial <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4utROguZRIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (11. November 2010)

nicht das was ich höre
aber 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCGdwDJa_Io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Bald live!


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2010)

6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MxaKA__kmIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldus (11. November 2010)

0/10 Das tötet meine letzten grauen Zellen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2oO558MPUk

Russel Watson - Where My Heart Will Take Me

Intromusik von Star Trek: Enterprise


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (11. November 2010)

Mir zu ruhig bzw zu langweilig. Aber da ich Star trek Fan bin gebe ich ne 6/10 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pw4l7Ftw_vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (12. November 2010)

fast live gesehen 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YuwJyrwIWUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (13. November 2010)

Nicht schlecht, zwar ist Black Metal nicht wirklich mein lieblings (Unter)Genre aber da fehlt mir auch die nötige Erfahrung, muss mich mal mit genügend Zeit da ran wagen. =) 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kvOm0ndfldM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. November 2010)

Geiler Scheiß, ich finds großartig. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEbgHZn15N8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Berserkius (13. November 2010)

Geil 10/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qLvLcioo86Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dat waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Deathstyle (13. November 2010)

Ich steh so auf Deftones 10/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iE1UHKmwnaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (13. November 2010)

gefällt mir irgendwie sehr gut 
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQlLYfgUtOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2010)

10/10

das war live so unglaublich gut 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xQoF9D8YN4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2010)

Da werden Kindheiterinnerungen wach.  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0ZCAarIVSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mareike80 (13. November 2010)

4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XzLbGssArQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (13. November 2010)

WTF, kann man eine negative Punktzahl vergeben? o.o




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edqH0ofRQrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hier mal was anspruchsvolles zu spielen


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1mGWhLwu64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


party,party (nicht die beste version)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2010)

Sinnlose elektronische Musik ist sinnlos und langweilig. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXZc9-mtFDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

Sinnloser Metal ist sinnlos & langweilig ... 
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHqOK7pWNXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (13. November 2010)

Hmm komischer Text und die Musik ist auch nicht ganz mein Fall. Aber irgendwie klingts doch halbwegs okay.
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=emy3OOpsmwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Davon nen Ohrwurm zu haben ist kacke ~.~


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

ja das kann schnell peinlich werden xD
wir hatten das auf der klassenfahrt als weckton xD 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K56soYl0U1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit : 10/10 xD


----------



## iShock (13. November 2010)

kenn das irgendwie mit mehr power ~_~ aber 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcBTkpSn1QY


^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2010)

das klingt wirklich mal hart scheiße 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3X2xYfUJkXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UjsXo9l6I8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


einfach nur schön
mal nicht so arsch & titten rap


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2010)

0815 RnB Song (ob das noch was mit klassischem Hip Hop zu tun hat stell ich mal sehr stark in Frage), der so oder in ziemlich ähnlicher Form den ganzen Tag auf MTV und co. läuft. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NY4xFjSVl1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 0815 RnB Song (ob das noch was mit klassischem Hip Hop zu tun hat stell ich mal sehr stark in Frage), der so oder in ziemlich ähnlicher Form den ganzen Tag auf MTV und co. läuft. 2/10



& aus dem grund ist es nicht gut ?

hoffentlich wird duschen nicht bald mainstream ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> & aus dem grund ist es nicht gut ?
> 
> hoffentlich wird duschen nicht bald mainstream ...


Es geht nicht darum. Ich finde einfach die sich ständig wiederholenden Töne und den langweiligen Gesang und die grauenhaften Texte dazu nervig.


----------



## Arosk (13. November 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 0815 RnB Song (ob das noch was mit klassischem Hip Hop zu tun hat stell ich mal sehr stark in Frage), der so oder in ziemlich ähnlicher Form den ganzen Tag auf MTV und co. läuft. 2/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude das echt noch jemand das kennt <3 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5VmZK3FcLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (13. November 2010)

@Alko

9/10 

Argh fuuuuu mom bewertung kommt gleich für Arosk. =) 
@Arosk: Joa, nett. 7/10 =)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I2L4Wg4rQVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2010)

ich bewert jetzt einfach mal beide :S

@arosk
konnte dimmu burger noch nie was abgewinnen
2/10

@edou
grave digger ist eh geil und sie kommen aus einer nachbarstadt ^-^
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PVbzO0X6dU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (13. November 2010)

Iced Earth ist geil! Und mal ein gutes Cover 9/10

Hier was aus meiner Nachbarstadt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYdd4fMtW_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mareike80 (13. November 2010)

7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DHHAR1S_eKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. November 2010)

1/10 ... öööh ... ja ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5EBxVXcbkH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. November 2010)

Stone Sour sind einfach geil. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EAxYJB97A4[/youtube]


----------



## Darkwood92 (13. November 2010)

Gar nicht mal so schlecht, 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukZZMafro9E


----------



## Gerti (14. November 2010)

Finntroll höre ich zwar nicht wirklich, aber ich bin auch nicht wirklich abgeneigt. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4yUWrHeIkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hier mal was von der Band meines Freundes. Um auch mal musikalisch was Abwechselung zu bieten


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

7/10 ganz ok




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k-Kk0QhjxbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ignoriert das dumm video


----------



## Ol@f (14. November 2010)

3/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNUdSgc0eh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

2/10 nicht wirklich mein Geschmack^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7mPqycQ0tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2010)

NUR wegen den durchaus gut aussehenden Asiatinnen gebe ich ne 2/10, aber auch NUR deswegen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJyyanGYH_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2010)

gefällt mir überhaupt nicht und der sänger ist ziemlich nervig
1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SKCc26rpY_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (14. November 2010)

jaja bla bla 10/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAc_uHmlvlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B2LcJTqwVug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ommel (14. November 2010)

ich geb jez ma ne 2/10 ^^ ich mag klasische musik ned ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIkw4Efylvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mareike80 (14. November 2010)

2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MV4vmqpiVag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

4/10 wieso immer so strange?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=maK9CYfYNlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (14. November 2010)

6/10 geht so :/


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=G2b0OIkTraI


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

mh nicht so meis 5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_yWU0lFghxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (14. November 2010)

7/10 ganz cool, aber das hier geht eher in meine Richtung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bev4xpcRIVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

6/10 erinnert mich an culcha candela (die sind live so imba *__*)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NfCnyuaOAVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (14. November 2010)

nah geht so, das hat ja leider nichts mehr mit raggae zu tun  3/10 weils aufs machen partys noch ganz cool ist






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85OwkkyQ7tU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

mh 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ySgbe9k-RU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


sehr chillig


----------



## Mareike80 (15. November 2010)

5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6j64dt-587s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (15. November 2010)

1/10. :<

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT30Lwawa_o


----------



## Thoraxos (15. November 2010)

0/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGp8kQcsWEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (15. November 2010)

Das erste Lied, was ich von Soil Work gehört habe. Da ich auch recht gerne Melodic Black Metal höre: 9/10 


Gestern Apokalypse Now Redux geguckt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rcZp7u_Krp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

10/10 das video mit Mr. Burns gefällt mir aber besser





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0CjB9TQQ7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

Nicht mein Lieblingslied, aber in Ordnung. Gibt ne 8/10, da ich das Album echt klasse finde. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTEJ7nfvt_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euphemia (15. November 2010)

Gefällt mir 09/10 =)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m6cckdWLzpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

ganz ok 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eeWjzBHUdsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


klassiker


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2010)

hab früher mal recht gern the offspring gehört aber kann damit jetzt nicht mehr viel mit anfangen
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k28ftcFFTfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YnhF1QAEZjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



made my week


----------



## MasterXoX (16. November 2010)

0/10 *hust*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4N3N1MlvVc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (16. November 2010)

das Lied macht mich traurig  6/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_IckNCpk6hA[/youtube]


----------



## iShock (16. November 2010)

7/10 nicht ganz meins aber noch ganz ok 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fnOCIrFg4o


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Ein interessantes Stück Musik. Der Text ist provokant und gefällt mir. Die Musik, nunja, vor einiger Zeit war ich ein großer "Die Ärzte" Fan aber nun muss ich doch sagen, dass mir die Musik nicht mehr so ganz meinen Ansprüchen genügt. Trotzdem ein schönes Stück Musik.
6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQZjii4uWh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (16. November 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oruq09lQh74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (16. November 2010)

Nicht so ganz mein Stil, aber gefällt mir trotzdem irgendwie 

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7FdnHlUfOvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2010)

Nun, ich möchte nicht sagen, dass dieses Lied scheußlich ist, aber das ist es. Der Sänger klingt als würde man ihm beim Singen in seine Genitalien treten und der Rest der Band scheint mir auch nicht besser. Es tut mir leid, aber ich kann mit dieser Art Musik nicht viel anfangen.
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-sLEzNTg27I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RwIo_VadeFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  




@ über mir.

Ohne das "Singen" wär es für mich ne 9.

Sonst nur 5.


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Da Soundtrack leider nur ne 5/10, find ich einfach ein wenig Langweilig ohne schönen Trailer 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lasQAHkt8Po


----------



## Edou (17. November 2010)

The Catalyst..naja ich bekomm schnell Kopfschmerzen davon, nach ner Minute spielzeit muss ich ausmachen. Dannach nervt es mich und wird mir zu Langweilig, der Anfang ist aber relativ in Ordnung. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMt5FlZtQac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2010)

Ein sehr schöned Lied. Gefällt mir sehr, besonders der Sänger scheint mir sehr talentiert und zeigt uns wie ein Heavy Metal Sänger klingen sollte. Dafür bekommt dieses Lied eine 8/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CZX48krjclc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dling (17. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5DE81_Nxvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Achtet nicht auf das Video ich mag C. Ronaldo nicht.
Sry 1/10

Und wieso ham hier soviele ne Schalke Sig. -.-


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Und wieso ham hier soviele ne Schalke Sig. -.-



weil das cool ist !!!!!
der einzig wahre verein 

geht so 5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPR45QEQ-IM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (17. November 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Und wieso ham hier soviele ne Schalke Sig. -.-



Weil ich, im gegensatz zu unseren Freunden von der Borussia, mich nicht für meinen Verein schäme. 

@Schalker Bro
6/10 in Ordnung, aber nichts was ich auf dauer hören würde.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J6ZELyF6ZEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Onico (17. November 2010)

Hmmm, gefällt mir ganz gut!
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7pE8ReA5cn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

naja nicht ihr bester song 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gblx-zPbB3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Onico (17. November 2010)

Haha
10/10 !
Welcher Song würde deiner Meihnung nach eine 10 von 10 sein, 
wenn das nicht ihr bester Song ist?


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

still waiting oder fat lip


----------



## Onico (17. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> still waiting oder fat lip



Njo, find Alle super (:
Auch There's No Sulution und Over my Head...
Noots...


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

Motivation (Y)


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCT2nElKeCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


mal weiter hier


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2010)

Papa Roach war vor einiger Zeit eine meiner Favorisierten Bands, aber nun kann ich damit nichts mehr anfangen und dieses Lied im besonderen ist wirklich sehr schlecht. 
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SgY7e-uf8jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dling (17. November 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Weil ich, im gegensatz zu unseren Freunden von der Borussia, mich nicht für meinen Verein schäme.
> 
> @Schalker Bro
> 6/10 in Ordnung, aber nichts was ich auf dauer hören würde.



Bremen RUlZ 

1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L78yVFeyvRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


kennt sicher jeder


----------



## Spawnferkel (17. November 2010)

ich bin ja eh kein fan von amon amarth, aber das schöne black sabbath lied so zu verhunzen tut mir in der seele weh. nun denn, 3/10 für das tolle vorbild.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pA_67V96UY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT:

und mal wieder einer schneller gewesen. disturbed bekommt 1/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> ich bin ja eh kein fan von amon amarth, aber das schöne black sabbath lied so zu verhunzen tut mir in der seele weh. nun denn, 3/10 für das tolle vorbild.



jep, irgendwie sind die amon amarth cover von black sabbath alle nicht so gelungen :S


----------



## El Homer (17. November 2010)

ruhige Lieder sind sehr gut, aber ich höre da lieber guten alten Stoner Rock
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pSllcaDnuzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (17. November 2010)

8/10 fands anfangs ein wenig eintönig, aber hab mich dann irgendwie reingehört und fands iwie entspannend ;D


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM1Jz8CICxE&feature=related


----------



## Fearzone (18. November 2010)

Klingt nach InFlames, ist es der gleiche Sänger?^^

Meine Bewertung: 7/10

So hier mal was ruhiges für das Gemüt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e2ba6Vs-mUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. November 2010)

Fand's anfangs etwas langatmig und dieses gequälte Gekrächtze ist eigtl. auch nich so mein Ding, aber instrumental betrachtet echt nice, daher doch noch ne 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZZp28qa41o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Song heißt übrigens Propaganda. Olle Max Cavallera sagt's zwar noch mal am Anfang, aber aus dem Video geht's ja nich wirklich hervor.


----------



## Euphemia (18. November 2010)

Na ja, nicht so mein Geschmack 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n1VTcJfL7RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ah ich liebe ihre Stimme^^;


----------



## Beowulf321 (18. November 2010)

0/10 Kann ich net leiden





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvNGArP51Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nur geil


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

naja 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4qhQbFYyUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (18. November 2010)

Da ich ein großer billy talent fan bin, aber es nicht das beste ihrer Lieder ist.. 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4atuHtjnYGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (19. November 2010)

0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rU1GWWqKQPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (19. November 2010)

7,5/10 - da ich Instrumentals mag. Wärs nich so lang, wären's sogar 8 geworden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xIoifgoU0ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dreadnaught - Collapse


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2010)

Relativ langweilig aber nicht schlecht.
5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMmdR5PYQIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. November 2010)

Gebt dem Mann doch mal seine Eier wieder! .. mhn kA fands lahm aber hatte auch nicht so was angenehm eingängiges 2/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_cn3RQAeGh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Iwie spastet das Forum grade rum, wird einfach kein Link angezeit oO - hier die Url http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cn3RQAeGh8


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2010)

Ich kann das Video ohne Probleme sehen o_O
Und um so zu singen braucht man mehr Eier als du glaubst.


----------



## Edou (20. November 2010)

@Deathstyle: Geht so. 6/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICUCvgKQD08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ned aufs Vid achten. D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2010)

Auf jedenfall interessant und die Stimme vom Sänger klingt schön männlich! 
7,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YA41ganVLcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2010)

6,5/10. Ist ok, aber nicht wirklich meins. Zu black/deathig... 

Ausnahmsweise mal kein Metal von mir 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WAjt5wPJVqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (20. November 2010)

Sry, mag kein Techno. Objektiv kann ich dir leider keine Meinung dazu geben, Subjektiv jedoch eine 3/10. Mag sein, wenn ich Techno "mögen" bzw mehr davon "Verstehen" würde könnte ich ne Objektive meinung dazu geben, aber so muss ich wirklich nur Subjektiv entscheiden und sry....Oh noez. 3/10 sind für Subjektiv aber Großzügig für Techno. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLVzDlXhhiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euphemia (20. November 2010)

na ja 3/10, gefällt mir nicht so.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DT1KRZOK4VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (21. November 2010)

10/10 Einfach Hammer das Lied und halt Rollings Stones




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9qlxEffI8I8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2010)

Lässt sich ganz gut hören. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7CKkuWgEfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2010)

9/10. Gefällt mir. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmOs9LwZGxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (21. November 2010)

11/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Uh8h_1Jgus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2010)

Sehr genial, eins meiner Lieblingslieder von Immortal
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sbfMb7P3gxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

5/10 ganz oke





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoTdWKs2ZsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Euphemia schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


ich hätt da 8/10 gegeben, den Sound mag ich nicht wirklich, aber so richtig mädchenhaft sein ist geil ^^


----------



## Euphemia (21. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> ich hätt da 8/10 gegeben, den Sound mag ich nicht wirklich, aber so richtig mädchenhaft sein ist geil ^^



Ich finde die Koreanerinnen einfach putzig.

 8/10 find ich irgendwie gut^^. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XD1cxSE25ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2010)

Da ich momentan ein wenig melancholisch angehaucht bin, find ichs ganz in Ordnung.

Gibt ne 7/10 - der Sänger sieht aus wie ein Milchbubbi 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTgnDLWeeaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2010)

Wow..
1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSYhvrkIqv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2010)

7/10 für mich ein wenig zu schnell 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OFv8UpZF9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (21. November 2010)

Joah Kiss kann man sich anhören. 7/10

Ich finde zwar das Lied zwar nicht mit offiziellen Video, aber egal, live sind die auch geil :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EJXeqvZSFCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (21. November 2010)

4/10 Subway to Sally war noch nie wirklich mein fall 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLcDHDROaiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

1/10 weil die leute nett aussehn 
(Edit: Hab es nocheinmal angeschaut, die Leute können einfach nicht singen, ohne autotune wärs noch schlimmer... schon nur weil ich das original nicht mag )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AAHcyowmx-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (22. November 2010)

8/10 Nicht zu lang. Schön kurz und knackig.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKUF3Z1x4zM


----------



## Edou (22. November 2010)

Geht so, nicht unbedingt mein Fall. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=asbrig7dUfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YskRRM1oWwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Langes lied.


----------



## Beowulf321 (22. November 2010)

Ich konnte Helloween nie was abgewinnen
Edit: Bewertung vergessen 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPJcaYMeW4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hier was von den Grindfuckers^^


----------



## El Homer (22. November 2010)

haha ne das kann ich nur mit freundn und viel alk hören^^

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gthG-lN7Jws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


welche frohlockendes Intro


----------



## Yugiwan (22. November 2010)

is mir zu viel geschreie 
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cVskALLJsgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoraxos (22. November 2010)

4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=poyWs95UYCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Livien (22. November 2010)

4/10

Das Gitarrengedudel war recht okey, aber mir fehlt die Lyric.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r2t6lzj_pgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. November 2010)

Livien schrieb:


> 4/10
> 
> Das Gitarrengedudel war recht okey, aber mir fehlt die Lyric.
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir, hat was. Gitarre is geil^^ 7/10
Mal was Schwedisches:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slRy_0cIDSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Eine wunderbare Band!


----------



## Gerti (22. November 2010)

Klingt ganz gut, nur, dass der Gesang ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.
7/10

Mal ein wenig Van Canto mit einem Grave Digger Cover.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPUNdwRhuMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilim (22. November 2010)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Tilim (22. November 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> [...] Mal ein wenig Van Canto mit einem Grave Digger Cover.



Ist ganz ok, mir fehlt leider sowas wie ein Höhepunkt. 6/10
Hier einen meiner Lieblingssongs:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LkdO9DUunjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (23. November 2010)

8/10 gefällt mir auch ^^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVZJGYQA0hM


----------



## Tialk (23. November 2010)

8/10 find das echt sehr geil






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IClGbW4Nj2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




der song ist einfach nur großartig


----------



## Luminesce (23. November 2010)

War auch mal am Konzert von Apocalyptica, mags ziemlich gut 8/10




Geht leider nur mit Link: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=BQa7yuNvQI0

(Edit: Video war defekt)


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (23. November 2010)

Ich finde diese 0815 Stimme langweilig, genauso wie die Instrumente =/
3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=me3-GJyQa7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. November 2010)

3/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PspDZy3_Tfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (23. November 2010)

garnicht mein fall, aber da es noch schlimmer geht 3/10.

Ich kannte die Band vorher garnicht, wurde mir aber von nem Freund empfohlen, mal durchhören 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X_np0qN3s4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2010)

gefällt mir 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTsD2FjmLsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. November 2010)

Naja, find ich jetzt nicht so berauschend. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-744BG0kEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kanjo (23. November 2010)

bekommt von mir 7/10

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## seanbuddha (23. November 2010)

5/10 Anfang is geil aber sonst....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xDBOhdAqP1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LubuLegend (23. November 2010)

hrhr, Ensiferum rockt, geilster Song von denen 

10/10 

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0917-X-D530


narf, wie ich es nicht geschissen bekommen, das Video einzubetten.
Wo finde ich eigentlich den Einbettungscode? :s


----------



## xandy (23. November 2010)

7/10 ..ist mir ein wenig zu soft 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EB6DGjgpGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@vorposter / multimediainhalt einfügen


----------



## seanbuddha (23. November 2010)

xandy schrieb:


> 7/10 ..ist mir ein wenig zu soft
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...GY&translated=1



10/10, Amon Amarth!

Und nun ein bisschen Classic...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xYjz9T4U64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (23. November 2010)

sehr kraftvoll^^
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXg1qeDZisw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. November 2010)

Leider gar nicht mein Stil.. wobei nicht alles schlecht ist. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IDSGLxP5uKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (23. November 2010)

Dead Boy's Poem ist eines meiner Lieblingslieder von Nightwish - 10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=53g1_05v6-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2010)

Absolut nicht mein Fall. 1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RvKnqgPjQz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hah, wie gern ich das Lied früher gehört hab


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. November 2010)

Das Video ist irgendwie lustig. :O 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vT3uj5_7b6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2010)

Hm Sagen wir 7/10  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FP5zx30CCi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euphemia (24. November 2010)

Na ja, finde Bligg an sich nicht so gut, hat ein oder zwei gute Lieder aber für das hier gibts nur 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YNBOIASRPm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. November 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D6rsjf8Kb88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2010)

Mmmmh ne , zur Zeit nicht mein Fall. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fw_bnO80Hok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (25. November 2010)

Geht so 7/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sYJGhdZuCFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2010)

Jup.
7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0bIQyMsK9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (25. November 2010)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E17HnEMloDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2010)

5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6YoHygQIsUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Detela (25. November 2010)

Ganz klar 14/10 JÜNGE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7JKhS7Q63w


----------



## iShock (25. November 2010)

5/10

mir eindeutig zu viel Gekreische, ohne lyrics hätte ich kein wort verstanden^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPM1ITuhw9g&feature=related


----------



## Gerti (26. November 2010)

Farin Urlaub, finde, es hat schon besseres gemacht: 7/10

Jetzt mal DIE Ballade für mich:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLSZBCgoZJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (26. November 2010)

Naja, in Ordnung. Aber keine Ballade die ich mir oft anhören könnte. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdPx_qfa_sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. November 2010)

Ganz nett 8/10

Um ein wenig Werbung für eine lokale Band zu machen ^^^....






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=adEjZx3yOog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (26. November 2010)

joa
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGxFREdBM64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. November 2010)

Mit DOOM hab ich mich noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt...aber kann man nix gegen sagen. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=99izXhZSZws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2010)

Jo, haut rein aber ist mir doch was zu kitschig. Der Sänger hat aber eine wirklich gute Stimme.
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IrdI2iC-sYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (26. November 2010)

10/10 

muss ich mir direkt mal runterladen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sz5MiiESJcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (27. November 2010)

Hmmm ganz nett, geile Gitarrenriffs aber irgendwie austauschbar :s 7/10

Die band rockt einfach nur, die stimme ist der hammer und die texte treffens auf den punkt :O

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJg1yISnmZA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Gerti (27. November 2010)

Die Störte Priester bekommen 9/10 wobei Kleiner Krieger und Engel bei weitem mehr Rocken!
Außerdem kann ich in nächster Zeit nicht mehr Engel posten... dolle! 

Hier ein "lustiges" Cover, was mal zu denken anregen soll! Also fein auf den Text hören, ich finde, es sollte so sein!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLCc4JGMBgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. November 2010)

8/10




Viva la Revolucion!








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oCW8oZTRNIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. November 2010)

Ich kann mit elektronischer Musik überhaupt nichts anfangen. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KJY3jnuorD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (27. November 2010)

Da find ich andere Lieder vom Album viiiel besser (:
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGxFREdBM64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (27. November 2010)

Gefällt mir 

8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A920Ia5PdF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (27. November 2010)

7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fFVFjO2Nnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (27. November 2010)

5/10. Kann damit nichts Anfangen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yOwCqkUmags

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (27. November 2010)

3/10 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RBKSjrnBZL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

Ich hör ja auch gerne mal Rap aber der Kerl ist einfach schlecht
2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOORcbVOojI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mareike80 (27. November 2010)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin da anderer  Meinung, 9/10


und über mir naja gebe dir 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kSC4nBOYXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (27. November 2010)

Danke^^ wenigsten einer mit Geschmack

Gebe natürlich 10/10 UntagrunD







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNb4HDiAZVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ps: Video nicht so dolle aber das Album einfach BäM


----------



## Gerti (27. November 2010)

Was ist das bitte für ein Müll?! o.O
Selten sowas schlechtes gehört...
"Blokkmonster und Schwartz gegen kennen kein erbarmen, 
ihr Mütterficker müsst den Preis bezahlen, 
wir hacken jetzt eure Köpfe ab und setzen sie auf einen Pfahl, 
das Zeichen des Gesetz, das Revier ist makiert wir machen hier keinen spaß, 
alle Fotzen brennen hier im Fegefeur und erleiden einen furchtbaren langen Tod, 
keiner wird uns ficken wir sind unbesigbar, 
das Todesschwadron"

Voll die guten Lyrics und so...
0/10, mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.

Hier mal was Hardcore:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjqOEEA8xKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (27. November 2010)

2/10

Da höre ich lieber Roland Kaiser denn er hat wenigstens noch stil. *lach*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G15_UYiQBvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. November 2010)

/e: Zwischenposter
4/10
Naja nix besonderes, klingt relativ langweilig. Der Beat ist aber ganz nice. Das Video ist ziemlich schlecht synchronisiert ^^


9/10.
Mag mein Hardcore lieber etwas weniger punkig, rockt aber.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=719uzFKbU2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (27. November 2010)

abgefuckter geiler scheiss und super video Tikif* 10/10
Death* 10/10 auch geil

wollte denienigen och gerade bewerten aber warst schneller hehe






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kp1FRKc24Zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




och mensch tante edit:


----------



## Edou (27. November 2010)

Tut mir leid, gefällt mir nicht. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MufJlt1b1mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (27. November 2010)

Ist nicht schlecht. 7/10

An die Anderen: Der einzig gute Rapper von Hirntot ist doch einfach Perverz.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fj_SqyMVLgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2010)

Boah... ne ey
2/10 ><





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sX1ZePcUako

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

Göttliche Band, gutes Lied
8/10
:>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kvZnzGFfMuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mareike80 (27. November 2010)

1/10 nicht mein Geschmack






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xfA42lFNfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (27. November 2010)

Nicht so gut. 5/10

Sowieso der beste Rapper:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEG1XdTaBu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mareike80 (27. November 2010)

7/10


jetzt mal was rockiges






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xX9o6109Y-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschubai (27. November 2010)

Ja nicht schlecht - 7/10

dann linke ich auch mal was rockiges:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=GfvKo5atmaM


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

Bitte nicht..
1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0Eawo8suG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (27. November 2010)

In Ordnung. =) 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnBKNPELeLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (27. November 2010)

3/10

F*cken wie ein Tier kann höhstens ich und nicht diese Clowns






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SUuTioihz8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mystyriam (27. November 2010)

Hach, Nirvana...

da es nicht ihr bester Song ist, für mich aber zu den besseren zählt, gibt es  9/10 Punkte

nun kann ich nur einen Link bieten, aber dafür ist es eigens von mir gesampelte Musik

http://www.magix.inf...dio.220928.html


----------



## Sarantoz (27. November 2010)

hmmm nicht mein fall 2/10

jetzt wieder mal was rockiges 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYxrCtFlXEA


----------



## El Homer (27. November 2010)

hm 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHBsUjf5Wpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarantoz (28. November 2010)

5/10


nu aber  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GR9j36UMVu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

10/10 <3

ich liebe dieses lied 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXeTOUq6TwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (28. November 2010)

1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sdFvv6g7ux4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2010)

Wollt mir immer schon mal Summoning anhören und ich glaub das werde ich jetzt auch mal machen. Das Lied ist wirklich verdammt gut. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93jsY-YdZ1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. November 2010)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ioBC2BODy3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

5/10 der gute alte pitbull  lawl 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SZrvbG5VxUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. November 2010)

Hmm gefällt mir 6/10, vorallem mal was gutes auf deutsch. Jetzt kommt trotzdem wieder n englisches Lied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xA40xTYfF6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

6/10 ganz ok





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kUMAiC_usoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



~~ wird erst hinterher gut


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. November 2010)

0/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jBOeqKNqhA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. November 2010)

Nicht wirklich mein Geschmack, aber sehr schöner klassischer Rock. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OffF0e2h4TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (28. November 2010)

Klingt eigentlich ganz nett, ist nur leider viel zu lang, wie ich finde :/
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66NobwyMREQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (28. November 2010)

Joa, in Ordnung. 7/10

(Und wer hätte es gedacht, ich poste mal was an Death Metal, was ich eigentlich nicht so Favorisiert höre, bzw eig garnicht.) Bei 3.40 ist es Zuende merk ich grad.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQrI2A3hFdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (28. November 2010)

eig ganz gut 8/10

solo Projekt vom Immortal Bandmitglied




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yYgSj6soBeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ravènhunter (28. November 2010)

Nicht so mein Stil 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gc11d8ynSgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

3/10 Naja 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ol3zgrD-gV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


so unglaublich schön *&#9829;*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. November 2010)

Naja, Billy Talent. :S 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYye2GsHuEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nur, weil ich morgen 17 werde.


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

öh ja 1/10 weil du 17 wirst ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUlZ5n0cyak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da kommen erinnerungen hoch


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (29. November 2010)

Wie ichs früher geliebt habe  Mal schauen, vielleicht finde ich noch den fetten alten grauen Gameboy mit der Gelben Edition drin 

10/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3XMmEML8PKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Edit:

GRATZ Alko zur Nr. 17


----------



## MasterXoX (30. November 2010)

4/10

Najaaa.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6G1uEPtumI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (30. November 2010)

Mh naja Ok 6/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zo4xVCBSzOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 R.I.P Dio


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (30. November 2010)

R.I.P. Dio!

10/10 sind das mindeste






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ZjISu_hkeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich halte das ja so mit Musik... entweder man versteht was gesungen/gerapt/gegrunzt wird, oder man macht gleich n Instrumental. Aber die Mucke an sich gefällt mir 6,5/10

Und wo ich gerade bei unverständlichem Gesang/Rap/Grunzen bin




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kKS1P-BgNMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2010)

Weird 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3GjaXszYMUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (1. Dezember 2010)

Joa, Nett. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vo7iHYyjP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (1. Dezember 2010)

Joa... 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTUonxGiaY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (1. Dezember 2010)

Find Heimdalls Wacht genial

9/10



Mal wieder was non Metal von mir 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=msfQ4-eOqug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (1. Dezember 2010)

Ist in Ordnung. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQR6V1_-hz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Dezember 2010)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nZK5pefHDuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2010)

Ist ok, aber irgendwie ein bisschen langweilig. 6/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iU57CMwoPho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (2. Dezember 2010)

hm 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h0p5O9CeZ58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Dezember 2010)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BJdYZiCd0tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (2. Dezember 2010)

10/10 stone sour halt






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c0NDWwfan0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euphemia (2. Dezember 2010)

8/10 klingt gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYecLvwOiVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (2. Dezember 2010)

Obwohl ich so Film musik etc ganz gerne mag, ist mir das leider ein wenig zu ruhig. 7/10

Hier mal was von meiner aktuell am meisten gehörten Band:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Qa1s2-V14o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Taugt mir nicht so 5/10


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw8pcxE6U9k

grad mein Ohrwurm...
und ich hab das gefühl ich werd heut nacht noch einiges zusammenträumen


----------



## Luminesce (2. Dezember 2010)

7/10 finde das Original besser






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZKqGjmHaD3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dante ist einfach die geilste sau


----------



## Euphemia (3. Dezember 2010)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w-OrqyUgelU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mit diesem ganzen Japan zeug nichts anfangen. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxR1xluLvAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




richtig schön oldschool :>


----------



## Freyen (3. Dezember 2010)

Der Anfang geht gar nicht, zur Mitte hin wirds besser, das Gitarren-Solo ist ganz ok, ergo:	4/10

So, wie siehts hiermit aus: ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9mhsW5aWJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Tippfehler


----------



## iShock (3. Dezember 2010)

0/10 sry gar nicht mein geschmack 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1w8RyqyzlI&feature=related


----------



## El Homer (3. Dezember 2010)

hm ja kA 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QNosH7L9FE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (3. Dezember 2010)

Schön, aber leider etwas eintönig

8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y7deDXafss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Dezember 2010)

mhh 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zo8_tpR4DGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2010)

Gnaaaaaaa, Rise Against sind so langweilig
1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7cQiIeU1qLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Dezember 2010)

5/10 naja 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oay2EwaEv1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2010)

10/10 Evil Survives sind wirklich Win lachi.  
Vocals und Instrumentals, genial.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VFwGwVN_AOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Olliruh: Die Vocals staten da erst Spät, sollte man sich ganz anhören. :/ 

Naja @Dein Lied 6/10 geht so mags nicht wirklich


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 5/10 naja



Du willst mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass du dieses 10 Minuten Lied in 5 Minuten gehört hast? 
Und btw. es ist ziemlich nervig, wenn du fast jedes zweite Lied bewertest.


----------



## El Homer (4. Dezember 2010)

jau accept
8/10

so mal n bissl trven shit^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_2UREfuxjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Dezember 2010)

10/10

Tolles Lied, vorallem versteh ich immer so abnormale Sachen wie: Waschgang im BLut, meine grosse lullde^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlIwZedV0FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2010)

Solide Stimme, solide Instrumentals. 7.5/10

Mal was seeeeeeeehr langes:
Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgok0bHaWvU
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEWkKRbL7g0
Part 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw45R4DXm_o


----------



## Freyen (4. Dezember 2010)

1/10  
Definitiv nichts für meinen Geschmack. 
Die instrumentellen Teile gingen ja noch irgendwie (von der Eintönigkeit abgesehen), aber der Rest... 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zxhh66fKUGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (4. Dezember 2010)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qsWFFuYZYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (4. Dezember 2010)

Dann werde ich mich auch mal wieder hier melden. 

Absolut geil! Ich stehe total auf 8-Bit Mucke. 10*/10 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i46PD6S-xIc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (5. Dezember 2010)

Mhm

9/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIIOW33-Ya4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2010)

Nicht unbedingt mein Fall aber dennoch recht in Ordnung. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FarsGbALqQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2010)

mhh 6/10 wirklich im grünen bereich ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKWWyEP7Xaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Dezember 2010)

Kann man sich gut anhören. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XSghXfTBrzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2010)

ganz gut, 8/10



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94rvGavldik


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2010)

E Nomine - Vater Unser....hach wie gerne ich das früher gehört hab.  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QQ0hH4MYsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und: Der Link ist in deinem Land nicht Verfügbar.  Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Freyen (5. Dezember 2010)

Kann man sich gut anhören 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClcoFyIue7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (5. Dezember 2010)

hm ja 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6UF6mLsjCYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (5. Dezember 2010)

Eine gute Stimme & Kontrolle darüber hat die gute Frau 
Mir Persönlich aber nach 2min zu langweilig =/

6.5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dD0Jv1bmukE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2010)

Ist ganz in Ordnung, jedoch ist Folk/Viking Metal nicht wirklich mein Geschmack. Die Instrumentals sind eigentlich in Ordnung und die Vocals sind auch Ok. 7,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E4KBY_lhfjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2010)

3/10 nicht sooo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vbzFW0Empe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



It wasn`t me ... drecks ohrwurm


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2010)

Auha den gibt es ja auch noch, früher fand ich Shaggy voll 'cool', naja nun ... 6/10, wegen diesem f*cking Ohrwurmfaktor....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9LWLxgRNOKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (5. Dezember 2010)

Ist zwar eigentlich nicht so meine Musik, aber gefällt mir. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xy-qxClwtSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ohrwurm ~.~


----------



## Euphemia (5. Dezember 2010)

6/10, kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden obs mir gefällt oder nicht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dw6Fjo6VXTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2010)

4/10 gaaanz ok





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ajQl7yi-A4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2010)

EPIC , ist das von Coldmirror ? Glaube schon ... 'Hey wo ist mein Hörgerät?'  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3DU6algDsGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2010)

10/10 kann ich auswedig  
ist btw auch mein weckton  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3q1zZroP_Fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Dezember 2010)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymKLymvwD2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2010)

6/10 ganz fluffig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NhgC2o6IEeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Epic
Yeah..
Its the premium
40oz of malt liquor make me wanna tell ya somethin
I say, rollin' around,
sittin' on dubs
cat like eye, was high on shrubs,
Coolin' in my Escalade,
Man I'm paid, I got it made,
Take me to your special place,
Close your eyes show me your face,
I'm gonna piss on it.

Haters gotta hate,
Lovers wanna love,
I don't even want,
None of the above,
I want to piss on you.
Yes I do, I'll piss on you,
I pee on you.

I said yo body, yo body,
Is a portapotty,
And I pee out kit(?),
And I pee on you,
Drip, drip, drip,
Pee on you,
Piss on you, piss on you,

You won't feel quite the same,
Once you get a whiff of my Hershey stains,
I wanna piss on you, too,
I want to pee in yo food,
Only thing that make my life complete,
Is when I turn yo face into a toliet seat,
I want to pee on you,
Yes I do, pee on you,
I'll piss on you

(Chorus)

Won't you braid my hair,
Before you start, Im gonna fart,
I wanna fart on you


----------



## Gerti (6. Dezember 2010)

4/10 wegen dem lustigen Text, ansonsten nicht mein Fall :x





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-x_uBB-KIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ohrwurm!


----------



## Dominau (6. Dezember 2010)

ooouuhh.. das mag ich  Gravedigger ist schön. 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ1D0Xa7P7I&feature=related


----------



## Olliruh (7. Dezember 2010)

mh 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xiF6l-LCLm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


epic


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Dezember 2010)

Nirvana. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6J7j0LdRvEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (7. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist das Stück ein wenig zu lang und wird daher finde ich langweilig. Und mir fehlt ein "Finale" mit ordentlich rums irgendwie. Hab immer da sgefühl, dass da gleich noch was kommen könnte.
Aber ansonsten ein Song mit ner netten Atmosphäre 7,5/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wM6hj3KaxyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (7. Dezember 2010)

immer wieder gut
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B38pPmml22U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das neue Lied von Urfaust!!! <3


----------



## Freyen (7. Dezember 2010)

6.5/10 
Die Stimme verursacht Gänsehaut, wie ich finde, aber der Beat/Rhythmus ist mir zu dominant. Daher Punkteabzug.


Hier mal ein Klassiker (ich denke mal, die meisten werden nur das Cover von Cascada kennen, hier ist das Original ^^ <3)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTdDi6ophIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (8. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, ich kenne die Version nur, wer oder was ist Cascada?! Aber so Musik ist nicht mein Fall 5/10.

Hier mal mein Lieblingstrinklied von einer bekannten Deutschpunkband, die eigentlich scheiß Musik macht... Naja der Sänger kann nicht singen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4eT9ZYBCjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (8. Dezember 2010)

1/10
ich mag Punk auch nur betrunken..
Stemweder/Umsonst und draußen ftw xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0lf0YivGvQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Dezember 2010)

Näääääää ^^ 3/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdZn7k5rZLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

mh 5/10 ganz nett 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKJGbmx4VvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2010)

Früher mein absolutes Lieblingslied und deswegen gibts noch paar Plus Punkte. :S
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBNvbllRHw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (8. Dezember 2010)

8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INMfbJfmqzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

7/10 schon ganz gut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTIZHQCNhUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



den peinlichen anfang bitte ich zu ignorieren  
macht einfach gute laune


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [...]
> den peinlichen anfang bitte ich zu ignorieren
> macht einfach gute laune


Nö, der gehört dazu  10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6RI9wVgOO1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (9. Dezember 2010)

7/10 ganz ok beim farmen =D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05YoMhncbls&feature=related


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2010)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIxEISCUN3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (9. Dezember 2010)

5/10, überhaupt nicht meine Musik.
Back to Nirvana 
About a Girl
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpMt_YqVbhw[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2010)

9/10 wir lesen gerade "About a Boy" das ja eine anspielung daran ist :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15apenkfeF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (9. Dezember 2010)

Das Lied heißt Alles aus Liebe, wer hat das denn so falsch benannt 
Naja, Hosen bekommen eine 9/10 vorallem die alten Songs!

Die hab ich hier glaube ich noch garnicht gesehen, warum nur... RATM sind doch göttlich :/




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sjDPWP5GKQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (10. Dezember 2010)

7/10 die instrumental version find ich toll *g*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcamwB7v4TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


wie ich mich auf den Film freue!!


----------



## El Homer (10. Dezember 2010)

trifft meinen Geschmack!
9/10
Stoner Rock ftw^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fc-7FXzbeA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2010)

mhh 7/10 schon ganz ok





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l267xy_KHnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (12. Dezember 2010)

3DaysGrace is gut  Haben aber bessere Lieder find ich. 7/10

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QtMqsZFVymA[/video]

SOOOO GENIAL !!!!


----------



## iShock (13. Dezember 2010)

fand das lied am anfang auch richtig geil, aber mittlerweile wirds einfach in jedem 3ten Video benutzt... geht mir langsam auf die Eier ^^

Aber immer noch 9/10


achja schön blöd lied vergessen xD


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjr0bIsxLtE


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Dezember 2010)

Musikalisch nicht gerade sehr wertvoll, aber das Video ist dann doch ziemlich lustig. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HtnSLGp04RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (14. Dezember 2010)

Mh joa...nice. Lolwut bewertung vergessen. 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W_1LNMXZIaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (14. Dezember 2010)

jup
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7W25Nawzkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
*


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2010)

3/10 nicht soo meins 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60YkPPyKjE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2010)

:'D 
0/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMENVxndLf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. Dezember 2010)

Da bekomm sogar ich Bock mal wieder zu pogen   8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WANNqr-vcx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Dezember 2010)

Der Anfang erinnert mich an Vietnam^^ ganz nett 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6d-twndYyP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Dezember 2010)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4w7zmovlV2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (15. Dezember 2010)

4/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq2Tn1jHRds


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich war nie ein Ärzte-Fan, aber man muss sie einfach gut finden. ^^ 9/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-Oz5Xmi2ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Dezember 2010)

Ned so mein Fall ^^ 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4Fhn_C6uKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (16. Dezember 2010)

Endlich mal annehmbarer Rap hier. 7/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzebsBUndnY


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2010)

Das Video ist zwar recht langweilig aber Motörhead sind einfach gut. 9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=il1etwBDCIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (16. Dezember 2010)

Oldi but goldi 10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CUHNajgaJJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2010)

Naja ... 6/10 ich steh niicht so auf Rap 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gV5Z1J27vAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (17. Dezember 2010)

7 /10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHgyizquRmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nostalgie... hätte fast was von den Spice Girls rausgepackt


----------



## Edou (17. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt >_<, das hab ich früher gerne gehört.  Find heute noch in Ordnung von daher 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vm5auKDPoSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (18. Dezember 2010)

hab ich live gesehen
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LEEo-smePjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (19. Dezember 2010)

Guuuuuutt  9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6AvFgS-tP8


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2010)

Geht, ist aber jetzt nicht so pralle. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGUWh5hCS9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2010)

Awesome 8/10 Nachdem ich es 2 mal mehr angehört habe erhöhe ich die Wertung auf 9/10 das Haut rein. :S





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUzpf3mMsxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Langes Lied, aber definitiv Episch.

@Unter mir: Gnihihihi war Schnellaaaaa.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (19. Dezember 2010)

Geiles Intro 
Auch der Rest haut schön rein 
9/10
EDIT: Zwischenposter grml...
(bewertung folgt gleich)
Habe jetzt nicht das ganze Lied angehört, aber das, was ich gehört hab, gefällt mir 
8.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H9QQadoaBNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gestern zusammen mit Korpiklaani, Apokalyptischen Reitern, Sonic Syndicate, und U.D.O. live gesehen


----------



## Dominau (19. Dezember 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Gestern zusammen mit Korpiklaani, Apokalyptischen Reitern, Sonic Syndicate, und U.D.O. live gesehen



 Du monster! Warum nimmst du mich nicht mit?

Zum Lied: 8/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwfqcXCNvso


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2010)

_Korpiklaani eben 
10/10

Da ich am Mittwoch sodermasen begeistert von Mike Terrana wahr auf dem Tarja Turunen Konzert mal das hier_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxy44eLsgws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2010)

7/10 gaaaaaanz ok 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkkOM44XB04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (19. Dezember 2010)

lol 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gY9uLJk1YtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (20. Dezember 2010)

nich übel 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sDp7H3NwK8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Dezember 2010)

Gar nicht mein Fall. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EaBcKfc3cH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (21. Dezember 2010)

Hrr, gefällt mir 
9.5/10




Weil ich dabei war  (fängt bei ca. 1:25 an)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S4k2Pk0_Flc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

Mh ganz nett eig . 
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xo74Dn7W_pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Emrath (22. Dezember 2010)

Nich ganz mein geschmack^^
Aber darüber lässt sich j bekanntlich streiten...

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibLULGqBfe0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2010)

Höre eigentlich kaum noch Metal (etc.), aber mir gefällts. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XatzX6WQ2ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bass voll aufdrehen... dann kommt das Lied erst richtig rüber... perfekt für Herzschmerz...


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

6/10 nicht so awesome 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4UBTDn8PKD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2010)

Recht langweilig, nichts besonderes. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDA_alXXKeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2010)

Joa, passt. Instrumentals sind ganz Nett und die Vocals sind auch in Ordnung 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CYhYE6mvdHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (22. Dezember 2010)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbfcHoZvF8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



0:30 göttliche stelle


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2010)

_Momentan nicht meins

0/10



Der Text is ma derbe




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=P1guyzPd_bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2010)

Besser als erwartet
6,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWKWD5sFhbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jizz'd my Pants!


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2010)

Dowde....da kann es nur 10/10 geben, ohne dass Ich es hören muss.  Das ist einfach Epicness pur. <3 Und trotzdem hör ich es gade. :O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ylcCJZwTf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 (Ich hoffe Ride the Sky hab ich noch ned geposted)


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

Helloween suchti 
mh naja eig nicht meine Mukke 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMVwQ-zYErc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2010)

Gibt schlimmeres und Weihnachtsbonsu. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQbREs8p-KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2010)

Musik gefällt mir, aber die Stimme find ich iwie Mist...
6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9APrSU1ky_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (22. Dezember 2010)

check den sinn nicht ^^ 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4rJUtJM3aM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Dezember 2010)

Schlecht,schlechter,Gaytallica
0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ofUwxDsb424

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dieser Gitarrengott! Wir sind nicht würdig, nicht würdig!


----------



## Dominau (23. Dezember 2010)

6/10 ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uie63E4gqno


----------



## El Homer (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd sie live sehen! 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RxDlb3IWZC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (23. Dezember 2010)

Nicht nur du! 
10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XksbG6gwIk


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2010)

mh das lied mag ich irgendwie & dass ist das einzige was ich von den kenne 
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eN8FSShbeA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2010)

Früher stand ich voll auf Good Charlotte, aber mit den Jahren fand ich sie irgendwie langweilig... gibt trotzdem noch ne 7/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eie-bm8fHgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mos Def ist einfach nur kuhl


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2010)

Ach die Gorrilaz die hab ich früher gerne gehört. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u4fFRRvImMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2010)

ganz n1 
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lkh4NQxvPY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (23. Dezember 2010)

8/10 gefällt mir 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrLtmbIkAnc


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2010)

_Momentan nicht so meins....0/10

Ich bin eher auf der Dark Wave-New Wave-Industrial und co schiene

Ein Meisterwerk der Psycho musik....





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=8vOj-LbK9bU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alleine der Text is Krank

Der Text ist im Spoiler
_



Spoiler



_Löscht nun alle Lichter und schweigt still, 
vor Erwartung weit geöffnet Augen und Mund. 
Und lasst mit uns gemeinsam ein letztes Mal erwachen: Alice! 
Und einem Schauspiel gleich ergründen dieser armen Seele tiefsten Abgrund..._

_Alice’ Wahrnehmungen waren schlagartig klar. 
Als hätte ihr Schrei giftigen Staub von Jahren aus ihren Gedanken geblasen. 
Jetzt blickt sie an sich herab und war doch verwundert, 
denn sie fand sich barfuß und im Nachthemd mitten in einem dunklen Zimmer stehend._

_Und obwohl sie ganz still stand, dort wo sie war, 
Knarrten die Holzdielen ganz sonderbar. 
Als ginge im Raum jemand herum – 
Dem Tode gleich unheimlich und stumm_

_Und so formte sie im Geiste Laute:_

_Oh Schwesterherz, spielst ein grausam' Spiel. 
Oh Schwesterherz, du verlangst viel zu viel. 
Was du begehrst, kann ich dir kaum geben, 
was du verlangst, das trennt mich vom Leben!_

_Alice erblickte vor sich auf der Kommode einen Spiegel. 
Das heißt, es war nur Rahmen, denn das Glas war zerschlagen und fehlte. 
Der ihr mittlerweile fremde Anblick ihres eigenen Gesichts hätte sie ohnehin nur noch mehr verwirrt, 
waren doch Jahre vergangen, die sie im Dämmerzustand verbracht hatte._

_So stand Alice im Mondenschein, 
doch sie glaubte sich nicht allein. 
In ihren Wimpern der Schlaf langer Zeit. 
In ihrem Geiste so schrecklich entzweit._

_Und so formten trockene Lippen Laute:_

_Oh Schwesterherz, schlägst so kalt in mir. 
Oh Schwesterherz, quälst mich oh so sehr. 
Bist bei mir so lang schon dicht an dicht. 
Im Dunkel gefangen spüre ich dich._

_Und hätte jemand an der Tür gelauscht oder gar durchs Schlüsselloch geblickt, 
er wäre wohl sehr erschrocken. 
Denn er hätte miterlebt, wie das Mädchen mit sich selbst wild diskutierend und gestikulierend zwei Stimmen imitierte. 
So wirr im Kopf..._

_Wieviel Schmerz kann eine Seele ertragen? 
Wie laut ein Herz in fremder Brust schlagen? 
Wieviel Realität unser Auge betrachten? 
Wieviel der Wahrheit ein Geist verkraften?_

_Oh Schwesterherz, wiegst so schwer wie Blei. 
Oh Schwesterherz, willst nichts sein als frei. 
Was du begehrst, kann ich dir kaum geben, 
Was du verlangst, das trennt mich vom Leben._

_Oh Schwester mein, wie kann das sein? 
Das Herz in mir kann doch nicht sein dein? 
Ich bitte dich, lass ab von mir 
Gab ich doch schon so viel Herzblut dir._

_Ein Schmerz schießt in ihre Brust: Alice stockt der Atem! 
Das Mädchen spürt einen scharfen Gegenstand, 
der sich durch Fleisch und Rippen bohrt. 
Sie sieht an sich herunter und erblickt voller Entsetzen ihre eigenen Hände, 
die blutverschmiert eine Spiegelscherbe umklammern und damit in ihrem Brustkorb herumrühren. 
Doch sie kann diese Hände nicht kontrollieren!_

_Und alles wird dunkel. 
Und alles wird schwarz._

_Diesmal wird jede Hilfe kommen zu spät. 
Die Augen starr geöffnet, liegt das Mädchen erschreckend blass und still. 
Und diesmal wird der Befund eindeutig sein und nicht fallen allzu schwer: Tod aufgrund fehlenden Herzens. 
Doch sollte man finden dieses Herz nimmer mehr..._


----------



## El Homer (24. Dezember 2010)

Und genau die Schiene mag ich nicht so ^^
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fE8EMWxuZB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2010)

Rammstein! 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Yvf0tivLh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (24. Dezember 2010)

guuuuddaaa stoff  8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL9uOtN41-I

der typ ist so genial


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (24. Dezember 2010)

Wow, bin positiv überrascht  Judas Priest ist Hammer und der Kerl hats echt drauf 

9.5/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5X7NxQbZilc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (25. Dezember 2010)

Ganz gut, kannte ich noch nicht
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C8EdHK9BilM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sehr geil, wer atmospheric black metal mag.


----------



## Edou (25. Dezember 2010)

Die Instrumentals sind Gut, jedoch finde ich es zieht sich leicht, vorallem da die Vocals erst Spät einsetzen. Black Metal ist allgemein jetzt nicht das was ich gerne höre(Liegt an den Vocals die ich zum teil Garnicht Verstehe, ich mag lieber Cleane Vocals) aber es hat was "Episches" und die Vocals sind zu dem Epischen in Ordnung. (Black Metal ist mir halt doch dann etwas Lieber als Death Metal. ^^). Von daher 7,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VOqNHIWLJAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2010)

Hmm Cody Rhodes mag ich üüüüberhaupt net, das Lied geht aber einigermaßen... gibt ne 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q5TWnI6zpNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Um mal bei den Themes zu bleiben


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2010)

Die Themes kenn ich alle schon so gut, dass ich sie mir nicht mehr anhören brauche. ^^

Gibt ne 7/10, ist ganz gut.

Das Cody Theme hätte locker 9/10 gegeben.



Nun das wohl beste Theme!!11








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqUBohRYVEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2010)

OMFG 10/10... Pure EPICNESS 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWS71bpKfa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Würd ja gern das Original Video zeigen aber 1. ist es zu lang und 2. wohl zu freizügig...


----------



## Edou (25. Dezember 2010)

Langweilig. Vocals gefallen mir nicht und die Instrumentals find ich auch Schlecht. 4/10 :S





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txiLYhYr9fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Style37 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich ganz gut an ist aber nicht meine Musik^^
6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKXKWBcaV3A


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2010)

_Ganz gut 7/10



Soko Friedhof <3
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bU4LoUfOr1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (26. Dezember 2010)

naja nicht ganz so mein geschmack ^^ 4/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiTYVvm0sHQ&feature=related


lul


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde 3 Inches of Blood zwar ohne den 2. Sänger besser aber das Lied ist trotzdem sehr genial. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vguk6SveaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (26. Dezember 2010)

joa 7/10
begotten ftw^^...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C8EdHK9BilM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (26. Dezember 2010)

El schrieb:


> Ganz gut, kannte ich noch nicht
> 8/10
> 
> 
> ...



kommt mir bekannt vor  (siehe 2ten post auf dieser seite )


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

hä ?

naja 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASHslGOVejs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich mag ich sowas ja gar nicht, aber da es das WM 26 Theme war find ich es gar nicht mal schlecht. :S

Ich schäme mich auch ein bisschen dafür.

6/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FcLSuAbZt5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut 
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uz9ICU9cNV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


sorry wegen der quali


----------



## iShock (26. Dezember 2010)

6/10

und bei dem quote meinte ich das er (=El Homer, es schonmal ganz oben gepostet hat) aber auch egal...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txlXcJDtDwM


----------



## El Homer (26. Dezember 2010)

iShock schrieb:


> kommt mir bekannt vor  (siehe 2ten post auf dieser seite )



und jetzt?! Du warst es doch nicht, der dies bewertet hat...

Edit: Und warum darf ich es nicht ein 2. mal posten? auf die hoffnung das es diesmal ein anderer bewerten wird?...


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2010)

El schrieb:


> und jetzt?! Du warst es doch nicht, der dies bewertet hat...
> 
> Edit: Und warum darf ich es nicht ein 2. mal posten? auf die hoffnung das es diesmal ein anderer bewerten wird?...



Beruhig dich, war sicher nicht Böse gemeint. Eher auf die Art "Oh, vielleicht hat er es Ausversehn nochmal Gepostet, ich weiße ihn mal mit Witz darauf hin."

Und: Hey, hat dir meine Bewertung nicht gefallen? Jetzt bin ich beleidigt. 

Sry für OT. =)


----------



## El Homer (26. Dezember 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Beruhig dich, war sicher nicht Böse gemeint. Eher auf die Art "Oh, vielleicht hat er es Ausversehn nochmal Gepostet, ich weiße ihn mal mit Witz darauf hin."
> 
> Und: Hey, hat dir meine Bewertung nicht gefallen? Jetzt bin ich beleidigt.
> 
> Sry für OT. =)


ach was ich bin nicht böse^^ Naja ich würd viel lieber eine Bewertung von jemandem haben, der auch Lieder aus dem Genre hört  aber das is ja auch schwer zu machen bei so vielen geschmäckern  also nein schon ok^^


----------



## iShock (26. Dezember 2010)

war nich böse gemeint, hatte mich nur gewundert 



btw... Magmaul down =D


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8nQa1cJyX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (27. Dezember 2010)

Das ist diese Art von Musik, die ich am wenigsten mag. Sorry 

1/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vqEBPpg7M6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





@ElHomer
Wegen dem Lied und der Bewertung von jemandem, der ähnliches hört (Ich zähle mich mal dazu)

Mir gefällts sehr gut, bloss finde ichs schade, das die vocals so spät einsetzen.
Gibt aber ne schöne 9/10


----------



## El Homer (27. Dezember 2010)

10/10
kein Kommentar






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGyPuey-1Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Dezember 2010)

Klassiker. 6/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=29vm6Tawils

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (28. Dezember 2010)

8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPcZs8NsHkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"If you feeling Alone then just Pick up your Phone.."*sing*
Helloween <333


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2010)

Sehr gut! 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GGXeXm0uMDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hab mal nen Klassiker rausgegraben.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. Dezember 2010)

Nicht schlecht, trifft aber nicht wirklich meinen Geschmack. 6,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Gwh0NVCcWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2010)

Hmm nicht mein Fall... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBJjREXXSyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ne verdammt geile Combo, Pendulum und In Flames \o/


----------



## Mareike80 (29. Dezember 2010)

7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bnV6B9-djW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Bester Rapper weit und breit*


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2010)

0/10 und nen Tritt mit dazu. Der heutige "Rap" hat nichtsmehr mit dem alten zutun 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-nVb-3F3Kg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (29. Dezember 2010)

Joah
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aloJn_ux2wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


LIVE AUF WACKEN 2011 !


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Dezember 2010)

7/10 Ganz nett, allerdings bissl lang wie ich finde ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-xsosv6uM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. Dezember 2010)

Mir gefällts ganz gut. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uuZkkwpFph0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Dezember 2010)

Klingt nice 7/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nRHRR1r6s20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramak (29. Dezember 2010)

Nicht mein Geschmack, sorry 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dqzgWsxE6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2010)

Scheiße
0/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9z3IX2tX_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Dezember 2010)

Ganz gut. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umeZtszNShk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Dezember 2010)

Gefällt mir jetzt nicht so gut, wobei die Gitarre ziemlich cool klingt. 6,5/10


Nochmal was von J.B.O (ich finde die Band einfach spitze):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W_YRZZSm7qQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Brauch ich mir garnet anhören, 10/10 - bekomme immer gute Laune bei dem Song 

Ich heb mich mal ein wenig vom Mainstream hier ab...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye4FFts_i9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Diss me !!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2010)

Ochjoar... 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0f_hewSrAH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2010)

Sehr Schönes Lied 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5iFLwSv_ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mal nen Klassiker 
Kurt Cobain hat es gewusst, im Alter droht Gesichtsverlust


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Dezember 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, auch wenn ich nicht vorhabe, jung zu sterben. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sGdTUWE9Zbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut, auch wenn ich nicht vorhabe, jung zu sterben. 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7/10 Mag den Text lol^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rt6Zqk-zdvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2010)

Find ich nicht so gut 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mxwAiGRcaCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Dezember 2010)

5/10 Irgendwie stört sein Gesang ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=abbrDDmSXLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Dezember 2010)

Finds eigentlich ganz ok. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=96WsIpgWKKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (31. Dezember 2010)

7/10

DÄ sind top aber mir gefallen andere Songs von ihnen besser =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMKLcpCRgRI&feature=related


----------



## Olliruh (31. Dezember 2010)

sehr geil ,kenn ich schon 
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ryb0gyaUm7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (31. Dezember 2010)

zomg ich fass es nicht aber 8/10


aber nicht weils so gut war... aber zum Brüllen komisch und Jimmy Pop wertet das irgendwie auch nochmal auf (auch wenn ich nicht weiß wie lol^^)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpz4oO89pKU



hrhr ;D

für Pvp einfach geil ._.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt fürs PvP geil :3
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GYK-NfOo7b4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (31. Dezember 2010)

Seeed ist Ok bis Gut, dafür dass es nicht meine Genre ist. =) 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jPXoDZj7YgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Dezember 2010)

Gefällt mir nicht so gut, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll :/ 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zK10l9cEig0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (31. Dezember 2010)

joah ^^ JBO ja ganz geil, aber das Lied mag ich nicht
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WNuf8pT8oZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Dezember 2010)

Ne sorry mag ich irgendwie nicht 2/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPN88D_HjMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schönes Lied 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6vtKz6YwSD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Dezember 2010)

9/10 einfach geil





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TiBKFHJnSUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2010)

Nicht gut, nicht schlecht .. aber auch nicht meine Musik 
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8-J4hL7iDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2011)

Geht so. Die Riffs sind aber sehr gut. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cT8WPXM_KYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Geht so. Die Riffs sind aber sehr gut. 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr gut! 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BAyQZ6mq3vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ihateyou (1. Januar 2011)

2/10
Ich mag dieses ganze Folk Metal Gedöhns überhaupt nicht. Nur die Drums klingen recht nice.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87fdts1vmBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Januar 2011)

mh 6/10 besser als gedacht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kK42LZqO0wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (3. Januar 2011)

Naja, trifft nich ganz meinen Nerv. 3/10

Hier kommt die Antwoord! xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q77YBmtd2Rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (4. Januar 2011)

haha wie stumpf
7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toaPtZgcHw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wer dazu langweilig sagt, kann man leicht abstempeln^^...


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Januar 2011)

Nicht mein Ding sorry! 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LmOWhOP048A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2011)

äh gefällt mir nicht 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXqhKu30Yd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dream of Californication ... so schön


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2011)

Geht so. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_UGFLT0VMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Geht so. 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm ich finde bei metal meistens das die stimme das ganze leid versaut aber hier gehts also 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qr3G2fjapM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (4. Januar 2011)

"Ich hab dicke Eier und bessere Skillz"- Rap  3/10

Ich finds irgendwo sinnlos das ein großteil des Genres einfach nur daraus besteht, andere musiker zu beleidigen (nur weil einem die musik nich passt ) :S



http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> "Ich hab dicke Eier und bessere Skillz"- Rap  3/10
> 
> Ich finds irgendwo sinnlos das ein großteil des Genres einfach nur daraus besteht, andere musiker zu beleidigen (nur weil einem die musik nich passt ) :S



Das ist eigentlich nur ein kleiner Teil und man beleidigt sie auch nicht, weil einem die Musik nicht passt. Meistens sind es auch nicht wirkliche Beleidigungen, aber ist ja logisch, dass man Mist darüber schreibt, wenn man es gar nicht wirklich kennt.

Zum Video:
Ich mag post-hardcore whatever nicht und mit Trance zusammen ist es nur noch schlechter. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nBRfSQG4YSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S.E.Lain (5. Januar 2011)

0/10
Sry aber 99% von Hip-Hop bzw Rap ist furchtbarer Müll und für mich gehört das eindeutig dazu.
Ich habs mir bis ca 1:30 angehört musste dann aber ausmachen weil ichs einfach nicht mehr ertragen hab.
Hoffe das reicht um mir eine Meinung zu bilden.



das ist zwar echt nicht was ich alltäglich höre aber der typ hats einfach nur mordsmäßig drauf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HcOjpG27LEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (5. Januar 2011)

10/10 Geil!
So was hört bzw. sieht man sich gerne an





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VeEyryfHLOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (5. Januar 2011)

Find ich Persönlich jetzt sehr Langweilig, die Instrumentals sind stellenweise mal Gut ansonsten nicht so, die Vocals gefallen mir auch nicht sonderlich. Neutrale 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m68xP1eDPvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hell Yeah! The Awesome Foursome!


----------



## iShock (5. Januar 2011)

10/10 - . Gefällt mir =)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

und @Skatero der gepostet song ist halt nix anderes als "Ich bin besser und die anderen können nix" in meinen Augen.
und so wie ich das sehe dissen sich Aggro Berlin, Fler, Kool Savas, Eko Fresh und Bushido seit Urzeiten schon nur mit solchen Liedern gegenseitig (zwar nicht immer aber hauptsächlich)

Naja ist OT und jetzt auch egal jeder wie er will.


----------



## El Homer (5. Januar 2011)

ehm ja schöne botschaft und so
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DMMj1FrRFH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (5. Januar 2011)

9/10

Und weil's irgendwie dazu passt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QJiHc1KJ3K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2011)

Nett, sehr nett
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzEahz7pa7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Korpiklaani haben sich selbst übertroffen :'D


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

bäh rap ... 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q0ysGJ9sSG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit : sorry ging an dass 2 Über mir


----------



## El Homer (5. Januar 2011)

die vocals.. einfach nur `****
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TX5RbEXjdPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2011)

El schrieb:


> die vocals.. einfach nur `****
> 6/10
> 
> 
> ...



8/10 Herrlich^^ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1J3nIPuiEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (6. Januar 2011)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYbqJpzY2oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rhokan (6. Januar 2011)

8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_l56cmaSMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (6. Januar 2011)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ft749fC-1p4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2011)

10/10 Genial^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Am6XzETO9yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Januar 2011)

Sehr, sehr gutes Lied! 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9w07UC-BxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2011)

7/10 - hab gestern meine Liebe zu Metal wieder gefunden <3 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=215pmeoUjcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2011)

Etwas anderes als 10/10 zu geben wäre pure Blasphemie






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yiuLhTxZWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Januar 2011)

4/10 naaajaaaa






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_5dDKKp45U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (8. Januar 2011)

Gnah...gefällt mir nicht. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWeel2eICcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 soooo schöner song.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2011)

Hmm ja, ist ganz nett. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vOoEYxt0PPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Schade, dass er nicht mehr lebt :/


----------



## Kuya (8. Januar 2011)

Ist ganz nett, kommt kommt zwar nicht an den großen Kurt Cobain ran:
http://www.myvideo.d...leep_last_night 
Aber er bekommt auch den "_Genial und leider eine Verstorbene Legende Bonus_". Deswegen gibts eine 9/10 (die 10/10 reserviere ich mir für Kurt Cobain ).

Als nächstes hmm.. Klassiker, "weil's so schöön Krank ist". 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_r1LeyjI2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ist ganz nett, kommt kommt zwar nicht an den großen Kurt Cobain ran:
> http://www.myvideo.d...leep_last_night
> Aber er bekommt auch den "_Genial und leider eine Verstorbene Legende Bonus_". Deswegen gibts eine 9/10 (die 10/10 reserviere ich mir für Kurt Cobain ).
> 
> ...



Ich bewerte es nicht, da es echt krank ist ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=crDwDRjVqO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (9. Januar 2011)

10/10 ^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2eHh4GcJMQ&feature=related


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Januar 2011)

Neee find ich ned so dolle 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7fxN3g5sLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (9. Januar 2011)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gG49FgUW-AU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich mag L's Theme besser rückwärts gespielt...


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2011)

Vorwärts finde ich es besser.  6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbtc84MAut0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2011)

_Ich habs schon icq geschrieben und ich schreibs nochma

NEVER EVER

0/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=QwxgGI3lIZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hat mir mein Schatz gezeigt_


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

9/10 Ist aber eins der besten.

Egal ob Samsas Traum oder Goethes Erben, da hast du den richtigen Folgeposter Erwischt.

Edit: 

So hab mich hierfür entschieden.
Finde das sollte hier auch mal gepostet werden, weil so schön "Evil" ist. 
Wollte das schon eher Posten, aber hatte mich dann doch für "Lügen und Das Ich" entschieden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlp59oPFAdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2011)

Ähm ja, ne... niemals... 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6STVMe_DZnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der schönste Film aller Zeiten...


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

OMG 0/10

Sowas ertrage ich nicht, da lass ich mich lieber in ne Klinik einliefern. 

Jetzt muss ich erst wieder "Gesunden" und mich von dem Schock erholen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMDxu_aCyTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Januar 2011)

In diesem Song ist einfach alles viel zu übertrieben aufgesetzt. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GghCs_C65v0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ab 0:40 rum gehts los, gabs nicht besser.


----------



## iShock (10. Januar 2011)

gutes lied aber gibt noch bessere von Maiden find ich =) 8/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je7wtI1lhWQ


----------



## El Homer (10. Januar 2011)

die mochte ich noch nie wirklich
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aw31R5Pastw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Januar 2011)

das ist eig ok 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rr6qBaLu7rI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

Gute Laune Musik, und der Film dazu war auch nich übel.
Guter Einstieg für ne Party, ist mir ne 7/10 wert. 


Pornoheft - "Udu (Finnisch Hardcore)" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_K5cqoZzlJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. Januar 2011)

Kann ich leider nix mit anfangen. 3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fa6lOgjMrBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nix mit anfangen. 3/10
> [.media]song-siehe-oben[./media]



naja, du darfst Pornoheft auch nicht "ernst" nehmen oder bewerten, das ist einfach nur "kranker Schwachsinn".
Google mal auf Youtube "Pornoheft - Marianne". 
Ich weiss nicht ob es am Absinth oder dem Rotwein lang, aber ich fand die Headbangenden Blumen zu geil. 


Nun zu deinem Songpost, ... muss ich Sepultura wirklich noch bewerten? 
Nun, ist nicht direkt einer meiner Favorite-Songs, aber unter 8/10 kann ich da nix bewerten.

Dann mach ich auch weiter mit Sepultura:
wollte eig. Polcia oder Propaganda nehmen, aber dann hab ich das passende Troll-Machinima zu "Ratamahatta" gefunden. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MgIhgfPkN5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (11. Januar 2011)

Geht so, am Anfang ging es wurde aber gegen Ende nurnoch Nervig. Neutrale 6/10 würd ich mal sagen, weder Schlecht weder Super Gut. (Für mich  )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSE0Po5xHdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Die Power Metal Version!


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2011)

Stimme ist blöd 3,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQM_OjlwNjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Real Ragga Music!


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2011)

Mhm... ne irgendwie will das nicht gut durchkommen...
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5BxymuiAxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (11. Januar 2011)

8/ 10 geil mit video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPh7n2Q22Oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



also eigentlich hasse ich Electro und den ganzen scheiss..
die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2011)

fett fett, da gab ich glatt ne 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpURBEwI_mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Whoa dieses Lied ist wie ne Droge *.*


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2011)

Huih, schlechter als erwartet
1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KbsAUJl848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Huih, schlechter als erwartet
> 1/10
> 
> 
> ...



2 Epic 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNLdTfwx5ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (11. Januar 2011)

8/10

[video]http://www.youtube.c...rPGjc8ES5Y&NR=1[/video]


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2011)

hm jooooaaaaa 7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jpTxJBbLISg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2011)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oo4w2MJvdYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2011)

Ja,nö
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z77Fspd5hlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2011)

mh 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGyB5x_lkug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

Punkiges hab ich früher mehr gehört, aber Greenday gehört da zu den Topbands, und der Song reißt mit, also geb ich dir eine 6/10

Dafür Krame ich als Anwort auch mal was "in dieser Richtung" raus, was mir früher gut gefiel.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DxsZ-CAmASU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (12. Januar 2011)

Naaa :/ 
Gnädige 4 Punkte

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYnzsdCzAhs&feature=autoplay&list=QL&index=8&playnext=8

Wieso weiß ich jetzt schon das dieses Lied nicht viele Punkte bekommen wird?


----------



## Edou (12. Januar 2011)

Weil es mir nicht gefällt, deshalb bekommt es Wenig Punkte. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ith229kA4U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2011)

10/10 - keine Frage 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xCweSCdLhsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wer das nicht mag hat keinen Geschmack, basta...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Januar 2011)

Geil. 10/10 @Edou 
Nach so etwas habe ich gesucht. 
Endlich was zum abgehen, wenn man grad in nem Match ist. 

6/10 an die Roten Chilli Schoten.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=koh8vyfCEe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (12. Januar 2011)

2 10er Bewertungen für Fozzy, das ich dass noch Erleben darf. *_*. Chris hats halt drauf mit seinen Vocals <3. Und Fozzy ist meine All Time Lieblingsband, auch wenn ich sie zur Zeit nicht viel höre. (Ich kenn die Songs so gut wie Auswendig und Reinhauen tun sie auch immer so isses ja nicht, aber zu viel Neues...zu viel Helloween aber Egal was kommt Fozzy bleibt die 1^^)


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

BTT 

mh 5/10 so mittelding ..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CyWw8ry-yiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2011)

10/10 - also ehrlich... BTW, ich fand das Lama in der Sig besser... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jf-mA8J93Bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich find den kleinen so süß xP


----------



## Edou (12. Januar 2011)

10/10 Alles andere wäre Blasphemie!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_ReKCKcfi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0btW-RWhbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2011)

Yay Olli hat das Lama wieder drinne \o/ 

Achso und 10/10 - ein ganz besonderes Lied 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8K0EAc3abq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (12. Januar 2011)

<33333333333333333333333333 Overall/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CebrH_FRuI&feature=BF&list=QL&index=3


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Langweilig .. hat aber trotzdem etwas, naja 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLeCQzYU5Pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dauert bis 0:40 ca bis das Lied los geht


----------



## Dominau (12. Januar 2011)

Nicht langweilig 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mnoql8ae1ms&feature=autoplay&list=QL&index=9&playnext=6


----------



## Edou (12. Januar 2011)

Nervig...sorry. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HS2LD9gRQQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

10/10

MH ist Hammer!
Erinnert mich an meine Fahrschulzeit, meine Fahrlehrerin hat das gehört,
bei den Fahrstunden immer im Auto laufen lassen, und als sie Anfing, sich bei mir im Auto sicher zu fühlen,
hatten wir die Musik auch immer ordentlich aufgedreht. 
Auch als sie erkältet war, und auf dem Rücksitz schlief, während ich ne Nachtfahrt im Taunus hatte.

Ich vermisse die echt irgendwie, die war richtig cool drauf.
(Privat fährt die nen fetten schwarzen Landi *Landrover*). 
Wenn mein kleiner Bruder 18 wird, schick ich den auch zu ihr.... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_rHMPrL_Fkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (13. Januar 2011)

6/10, hört sich gut an, aber irgendwie versteh ich nicht ganz um was es bei dem Song geht...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLhv_bwiuOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Yay Olli hat das Lama wieder drinne \o/


Ach das ist ein Lama... Muss das Teil immer 1min lang anstarren, es ist einfach genial .


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

7/10 Cranberries sind Kult, (vor allem Zombie) 

Muss mich ein wenig beeilen, muss zur Geld-Spende-Maschine (aka Bank).

Fear Factory - Archetype 
_(deutsche übersetzung, nicht von mir übersetzt, kann also Fehler enthalten, aber vielleicht hilft dir das ein wenig weiter^^)._
*Du darfst nie das wesentliche 
deines Funkens vergessen 
Alles was dich definiert 
ist das wesentliche deines Blutes. 

Die Infektion wurde entfernt 
Die Seele dieser Maschine wurde verbessert. 
Die Infektion wurde entfernt 
Die Seele dieser Maschine wurde verbessert. 

Schau in meine Augen 
Und sag mir was du siehst 
Irgendwas reales. 
Es ist real 
was du sein möchtest. 

Du darfst nie vergessen 
Leistungen zu Modernisieren. 
Fehler im System werden 
es verlangsamen und es wird verrosten. 

Die Infektion wurde entfernt 
Die Seele dieser Maschine wurde verbessert. 
Die Infektion wurde entfernt 
Die Seele dieser Maschine wurde verbessert. 

Schau in meine Augen 
Und sag mir was du siehst 
Irgendwas reales. 
Es ist real 
was du sein möchtest. 

FUCK! 

Kannst du sehn 
Kannst du sehn 

Schau in meine Augen 
Und sag mir was du siehst 
Irgendwas reales. 
Es ist real 
was du sein möchtest. 

Öffne deine Augen (öffne deine Augen, öffne deine Augen) 
...* 


*Fear Factory - Slave Labor (ist neben Archetype, Act of Gods, und Drones) mein Favorite von diesem Album,
welches jedoch allgemein alls eher eins der schwächeren von FF angesehen wird, (ich find es gehört aber zu den besseren Alben, naja - Meinungssache^^).

*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0TJVHHQW6aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Intro ist irgendwie Ehrfurchtgebietend.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Januar 2011)

Das Intro ist echt ganz gut, muss ich sagen. in der Mitte flauts dann aber iwie ab, aber dennoch nicht zu schlecht. 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Np7WcAfbJbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Naja, ist mir irgendwie ein bisschen zu soft, aber wenn's in meinem Stamm-Club doch mal laufen sollte,
werde ich bestimmt nicht die Flucht ergreifen. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6Gu6K6UoGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

Nicht wirklich meins 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d3r_OHLH9vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (13. Januar 2011)

10/10 ich werd nostalgisch *_*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB0lBXEM2_g&feature=related

zurzeit meine absolute droge
das hat so eine apokalyptische Stimmung...

Edit: kein einziges video davon lässt sich einbetten


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

ganz ok 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOsnz0aWi2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2011)

0/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbdiQP4I9NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Joel Grind ist so ein genialer Musiker, was der für Riffs schon geschrieben hat ist unglaublich! D:

Btw. der Sound ist wirklich laut, die Boxen sollte man vorm starten lieber etwas runterstellen


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2011)

Edou gefällt es, geile Instrumentals und die Vocals gefallen mir auch eigentlich, joah.10/10!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VFwGwVN_AOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (14. Januar 2011)

10/10 ganz klar^^ aber teutonic terror is noch besser





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6UF6mLsjCYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


kann mir jemand das Album raussuchen wo das lied drauf ist :,D? zum aufwachen ist das gut


----------



## Olliruh (14. Januar 2011)

nein da wird man doch nicht wach  
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EN-3_OR7JoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


spätenstenst beim Refrain biste wach :3


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nein da wird man doch nicht wach
> 1/10
> 
> 
> ...



! Pretender ist einfach nur GEIL 9/10
Das hier ist auch Epic:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XatzX6WQ2ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Blöde Quali :[
Aber Wayne! Für den Poster über Olli:
_Eivør Pálsdóttir
Heisst das Album.
_


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Januar 2011)

Najaa ne ^^ 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BTshTLdF7Cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2011)

@seanbuddha ich hätte dir ne 22222222222128765rtgz765rt/10 gegeben 

@MasterXoX 10/10 - AC/DC halt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIdIOXNzlRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bitte ein wenig anhören, ab 1:03 geht ab ... \o/


----------



## El Homer (15. Januar 2011)

ja nech 8/10 (acdc)
Edit upps: 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQlLYfgUtOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
*


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2011)

_Emmm....nein 0/10

@Sh1l4ri ich hatte dich mit 10 von 10 aus einem Grund Muse is epic bis Zu der Twilight scheisse 

__Ma was anstandiges von Grendel 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=RNHhapv6AjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## iShock (15. Januar 2011)

nun ja 4/10 :S


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSVTOMkJdqs&feature=related


xD


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Januar 2011)

3/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G-kJVmEWWV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10/10
Classic gehört zum A und O der guten Musik.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kg4Hg4Wtyos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nebenbei bemerkt ein wudervoller Science-Fiction Film


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2011)

Nicht meins
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27YxHBq7vSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (15. Januar 2011)

Nice.  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1bYzqbJX9Zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2011)

_Kenne ich und mag ich
10/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=6v4HHN7Hc4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2011)

Nicht soooooo mein Fall... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBgulSxpPbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2011)

9/10 
einfach nur geil






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=duYLdevin24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (16. Januar 2011)

8,5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gEb2eIHta4&hd=1


----------



## El Homer (16. Januar 2011)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aw31R5Pastw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (16. Januar 2011)

Joa, nett. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QVncCTgIXsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2011)

@olli 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000...123123123/10 

@Edou 9/10, erinnert mich irgendwie total an Irland grade... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rKAn1HvmRXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alter Schwede hat der ein Maul, zum Glück kommt da sowas raus


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2011)

_10/10 Aerosmith eben

*hust*Da ma etwas ausgefahlenes ^^





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=nSLFlXhpKtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## El Homer (16. Januar 2011)

-1/10 ^^?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AxCOyY0K8DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (16. Januar 2011)

7/10 

irgendwie schön.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSNKCfxcYvE&translated=1


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2011)

_Ich kanne MCR nicht ausstehen sry...ich hab nix gegen das Genre...aber ich hasse die Typen....

0/10

Folk Punk von meinem Schatzi gepostet bekommen...ich stehe total auf Folk Punk_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYbPYlCt1qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mir jetzt garnicht. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7KM0HkRS89U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (16. Januar 2011)

Joa...7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2011)

Hehe 10/10

Manowar   .. YEAH   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=guocvS7XQW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2011)

10/10 - Cash ist der größte...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjv1UvIFj5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wegen diesem Lied spiel ich Gitarre <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2011)

Ich find Rise Against und dieses Lied besonders ja absolut langweilig, Live scheints auch nicht besser zu sein
2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25Wgpi7JVaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rhokan (16. Januar 2011)

gefällt 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C1mRO8aqjz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (17. Januar 2011)

ui nice 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QELD5jo1xYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2011)

8/10
hört sich net schlecht an





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xN_oXxUOrTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2011)

@ Sh1k4ri 10/10
einfach nur epic 
________
btt : 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zANmjC2ufu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2011)

Höre Good Charlotte nicht mehr so oft... das alte Zeug hab ich früher wirklich geliebt... mag sie aber immer noch, 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eZWvR-inf7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (18. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie ganz nett *(6,5/10)*
(...mal sehen ob ich das so einstellen kann, dass der Song immer läuft, wenn ich "_Search & Destroy antivirus_" laufen lasse, dass wäre cool)! 
_-the one and only heroic anti-virus tool!_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7TWLxCIgwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (18. Januar 2011)

hmmm 10/10 immer wieder lustig ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gg6bhvK4U4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (18. Januar 2011)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AxCOyY0K8DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (18. Januar 2011)

_Nicht so meins....4/10

Was Ganz besonderes eine richtig geile choreo ab 3 minuten und der song is auch geil





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=4ua64HbsBUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2011)

4/10 doofes lied / geiles video 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rF-oospc9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Januar 2011)

Kann man gut nebenbei hören.
Aber etwas langsam/fad. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SKCc26rpY_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Januar 2011)

Hm ne lass mal sorry ^^ 3/10 Irgendwie ned so mein Geschmack ;D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y3TKv7Chk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2011)

Kim Wilde

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ybBc6bmger8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2011)

10/10 muss ich garnet hören 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wW3jyZRDlII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der schlagzeuger trägt ein St.Pauli T-Shirt *___*


----------



## Luminesce (18. Januar 2011)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zklkfG47Th0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



echt? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zklkfG47Th0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2011)

kann ich nicht sehen


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Januar 2011)

"Das Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar" ._.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2011)

dann mach ich mal weiter 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l267xy_KHnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2011)

10/10 - hast nen geilen Geschmack Olli 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-n75KVcGsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Januar 2011)

Coldplay sind nur langweilig 3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1hh8IqZze3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (19. Januar 2011)

8/10 gibt bessere lieder.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sih00ShO78


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2011)

Ach DER Lachmann, immer so konstruktiv  

B2T: Nicht sooo mein Fall, aber insgesamt noch in Ordnung. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mYd2X_9rrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2011)

7/10 gefällt mir echt gut 
danke endlich erkennt es mal jmd :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Fp1AkEceZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


sorry doofe quali im refrain .-.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ach DER Lachmann, immer so konstruktiv



Die meisten Bewertungen bestehen hier auch nur aus "Woooow, wie geil" und "Boah ist das scheiße", da mach ich mir doch nicht die Mühe eine ordentliche Bewertung hier hinzuschreiben :S


----------



## Berserkius (19. Januar 2011)

9/10 Als ich dieses Lied gehört hatte erklang in mir ein nostalgie Schimmer mal wieder Tony Hawk zu zocken






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IiGzlfBEktE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Untergrund und alt


----------



## Kizna (19. Januar 2011)

4/10

Ist mal was anderes, will mir aber dennoch nicht so recht gefallen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSiXjkEUToE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (19. Januar 2011)

_Musikaliche Traktur fur meine Ohren

0/10
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mL8_4hFjtc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (20. Januar 2011)

5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvJIbz-5g-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Beste was Rap auf der Welt zu bieten hat


----------



## Thoor (20. Januar 2011)

0/10

Einfach nur schlecht.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0dsWjgCFes&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## El Homer (20. Januar 2011)

is mir zu..New Metal
5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fAVcmeS_51o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Topperharly (20. Januar 2011)

jo klingt net schlecht^^ 8/10

so, wahrscheinlich gefällt keinem mensch auf wer welt der song so wie mir, ich finde ihn sehr lustig^^
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG-wgO4QztE[/youtube]


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Januar 2011)

Ähm ja^^ 2/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SEy6WPB_txw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2011)

Nicht mein Fall..
2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_DniA9A1P6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rhokan (20. Januar 2011)

Der Lachmann weiss was mir gefällt : D
9/10

 Song = Link in der Signatur (Anthrax - Be All, End All)


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mir 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3HCNQgdLJrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2011)

8/10

Gefällt mir





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kK5O1rL0NwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BAP - Kristallnaach

Für die des net verstehen: 
http://www.bap.de/musik_songtexte_popup.php?id=55


----------



## Gazeran (21. Januar 2011)

Ich geb ma 3/10 nich so mein Fall...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bf5x3LtWzVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Daft Punk - Around the World


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2011)

8/10

Kenn ich und ist gut  Und ja BAP ist nicht für jeden was .. aber der Song hat ne sehr gute Message 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2S5ceMeXedk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

ganz ok 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4QnKyteOvv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2011)

Ganz ok, aber nicht grad sehr einfallsreich das Lied. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0GG9jStyQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2011)

Hammer Intro ... gefällt mir insgesamt ganz gut , 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04jE4eUKfYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alte Zeiten  Früher wollte ich echt Chesters Frisur haben


----------



## El Homer (22. Januar 2011)

1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gq_pWnb9ii4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 0:21 .... OHRGASMUS


----------



## Dominau (22. Januar 2011)

6/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcA3M9H6ZV0


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Januar 2011)

Hab beim ersten anhören von In War and Pieces viel mehr von dem Lied erwartet aber naja, könnte schlimmer sein
5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L8mXibvlfgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2011)

gefällt mir nicht 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HW_9SGrc4Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (22. Januar 2011)

10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEV22vdHKl0


----------



## Dracun (22. Januar 2011)

5/10

Der Anfang ist gut der Rest .. büüahh
3:0 ..  PARTY  IS zwar die alte Mannschaft aber egal 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8gjFo1CgEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2011)

Hmm, 3/10... ich komme mal lieber nicht mit Hamburg meine Perle 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7viY-K4Twlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

8/10 geile Quali *__*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cho6J7S3als

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



7 Tage brennt der Dom


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2011)

Da ja ma so was von Geil xD

10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpUvvmf7710

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mir, 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAusTS8hrQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

10/10 einfach geil *__*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fIiVEsp8WuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2011)

Joa, naja. Geht so, ist ein bisschen Langweilig und die Vocals halt nicht mein Geschmack. Is halt kein Metal eher Post Grunge aber sonst: 7/10 is in Ordnung. =)

Und wer hatte sich letztens Teutonic Terror "Gewünscht" ?  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYia9ib9Mo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2011)

Hmmmhmmmmhmmm joaa, KANN man hören... 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w00v2zVkX9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

9/10 S.O.A.D ist geil 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLwvc5Qywzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (23. Januar 2011)

gnah blödes inet stürzt genau dann ab wenn ich bewerten will 


10/10 Hab ich lange nicht gehört






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PXUCEvAaVfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Edit: GNAAAAAH ging eig an Shikari -_-

und Flo Rida muss ich mir gar nicht anhören 2/10 das lied ging mir damals schon auf die Eier :S


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2011)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KhinfGZ6ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2011)

Joa, in Ordnung. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-XYZhyFKpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Whoa grad diese Perle wiedergefunden... war mein erstes Konzert damals, einfach nur geil <3


----------



## NexxLoL (24. Januar 2011)

7/10, gefällt mir ganz gut

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...g9jRLM&ob=av2el[/youtube]


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. Januar 2011)

8/10 - der hat's halt drauf. 

Hier mal etwas weniger Anspruchsvolles... bin eigentlich auch nich so der Elektro-/Technofan, und war auch eher überrascht, daß The Roots sowas auf ihrem Album haben, aber irgendwie muss ich's mir trotzdem immerwieder mal anhören.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CbXmu7MkivE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2011)

Joa, Nett. 8/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z06LXZQwkrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fuuuuu blutsegeli^^ 

Der Anfang sagt mir schon: GNAAAAAAAH....tut mir leid. Aber mal Neutrale 4/10 da ich Techno so nicht leiden/Hören kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2011)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... goil!! 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOBeubfr-xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. Januar 2011)

Ich mag Placemo..äh -ebo.  7/10


Edou schrieb:


> ...
> Fuuuuu blutsegeli^^
> 
> Der Anfang sagt mir schon: GNAAAAAAAH....tut mir leid. Aber mal Neutrale 4/10 da ich Techno so nicht leiden/Hören kann.


 Ich kann's dir kaum verübeln. Beim ersten Mal hätt ich's auch nich höher bewertet, und wenn ich ehrlich bin, zieh ich mir das auch nur wegen des Parts von 0:51-1:26 ab und an noch rein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CCRpH-sdTvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mir gut. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TH9TZYEaw28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (24. Januar 2011)

9/10 Ärzte halt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q8kzUwg00Ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Januar 2011)

Fett, ist das der Sänger von Madrugada? War der nicht tot? Mhn.. die Stimme ist jedenfalls genial. 10/10!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gQLxJvc1Ye8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (24. Januar 2011)

Hab leider keine Ahnung mein Bruder hat mich vor ein paar Wochen auf ihn aufmerksam gemacht und weiß eig. gar nix über den ^^


Das Video hat iwie ne hypnotische Wirkung @.@

8/10 weiß nich wieso aber ich fands iwie entspanned (wenn man das Video nicht schaut, lol)^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8BzPxlk90Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (25. Januar 2011)

Die ersten 30 Sekunden war es in Ordnung....dannach ...gnah. Neutrale 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_ReKCKcfi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Drum in dem Lied <3


----------



## iShock (25. Januar 2011)

8+1(wegen dem Songnamen ^^) /10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g40FQp9lFRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2011)

Viel zu überbewerte Band.. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uy9nUnkZa44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2011)

Genial, was erwartet man auch anderes von Bruce Dickinson. 10/10

@ über mir    Hab ich oft genug gehört um es zu kennen. 10/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7eZ15FWYDZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

Ganz in Ordnung, 7/10.

OT: Wieso ist Muse überbewertet ? Justin Bieber, Lady Gaga etc sind überbewertet, aber Muse ? Wenns deine Meinung ist, gut... aber Muse sind definitiv nicht überbewertet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8de2W3rtZsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Tom Morello is f*cking EPIC !!


----------



## Edou (25. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ganz in Ordnung, 7/10.
> 
> OT: Wieso ist Muse überbewertet ? Justin Bieber, Lady Gaga etc sind überbewertet, aber Muse ? Wenns deine Meinung ist, gut... aber Muse sind definitiv nicht überbewertet.
> 
> ...


Bei Justin Bieber geb ich dir Recht. Lady Gaga...naja sie "Entertaint" wenigstens. Auch wenn ich die Musik von ihr nicht mag.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ganz in Ordnung, 7/10.
> 
> OT: Wieso ist Muse überbewertet ? Justin Bieber, Lady Gaga etc sind überbewertet, aber Muse ? Wenns deine Meinung ist, gut... aber Muse sind definitiv nicht überbewertet.




Ist halt meine Meinung zu der Band. Ich lese fast täglich oder hör fast täglich davon wie genial doch deren Gitarrist sein soll und dass sie die neuen Götter der Musik sind und das kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Btt : 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXa5Aq3OAmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Ist halt meine Meinung zu der Band. Ich lese fast täglich oder hör fast täglich davon wie genial doch deren Gitarrist sein soll und dass sie die neuen Götter der Musik sind und das kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.



Götter sind sie nicht, das stimmt. Aber der Gitarrist ist schon verdammt talentiert, aber gut. OTOTOTOTOTOTOTOTOTOTOT 

@Olli: 10/10, ohne Billy Talent wär ich wahrscheinlich nicht so auf Rock gekommen... :O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MtgOwKWXPOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (26. Januar 2011)

Hm... 6/10

Now let me bassfu** your ears!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pukyRPpR8jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[edit: Track geändert zwecks besseren bassfu**s]


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2011)

@Lachmann

Muse is nich uberbewertet...ich kenne Muse schon vor der Twilight Hysterie.....und sie sind eine geile band....nur das sie ihre musik fur Twilight verkauft haben ist scheisse genau wie das album The Resistance..... 

@Blutsegeladmiral

Tja...MR Oizo...10/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-b9Wof0Fk_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (26. Januar 2011)

Blaaaa 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mgv85uBEfVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Geilstes intro ever


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2011)

Meh.. will mir nicht so ganz gefallen
5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-DhO1esJVjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Januar 2011)

Hat irgendwas 7/10  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dAN9sKlOZxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raheema (26. Januar 2011)

Ein gutes Lied auch wenn es zu oft im Radio gespielt wird. 9/10  


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=v3SSegq9USY[/youtube]


Mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

Auch zu oft im Radio gehört, aber trotzdem 10/10. 








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vjQUQQdMGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (27. Januar 2011)

hmm k... 7/10 =)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k2-UH-BH298

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Januar 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> hmm k... 7/10 =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8/10 Chillig^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hb5yU-VcCjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Panzor (27. Januar 2011)

9/10 episch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d4zyDRLPB8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwLK5WH40Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der refrain rauscht sehr aber sonst *__*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

Ich geb ma lieber ganz fix ne 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTx9iGo0rDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2011)

10/10 das muss ich mirgarnicht weiter anhören ,kann ich auswendig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONkhsTpzx2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

9/10 - nicht unter meinen Lieblingen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShFer_hFZxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Tooooom <3


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2011)

Ich lieeeeeeebbeeeeee Angles & Airwaves *___*
Achja & omg Dammit ist mein absolutes Lieblingslied von Blink *__*
Ich verfluch dich xD
also öhh 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9mTvHSo9t5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (28. Januar 2011)

0/10 Nicht meins.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLd6h5td8G4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2011)

10/10, brauch ich mir nicht mehr anhören 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FmnDXRJ7btE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gesucht und gesucht und gefunden  Wurde am Ende von der Scrubs-Staffel gespielt ...


----------



## Edou (28. Januar 2011)

Schönes Lied...joa. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hu_AMEHJqew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pop Songs Covern in Power Metal....da kann nur Trve rauskommen.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Schönes Lied...joa. 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAncinnng einfach nur Legendary 10/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rqE9GYbCJpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*auf den 25.3 freu*


----------



## Edou (28. Januar 2011)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSE0Po5xHdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hihihi noch ne vertrvevng.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So much ... win! *schnief* 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=coTd0UoFyXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (28. Januar 2011)

ich mags 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AoJqrsXjc-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2011)

Ganz nett, aber entspricht im Moment nicht meienr Stimmung. Im richtigen Moment ist das Lied aber sicherlich genial. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YIax4pO6u3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2011)

Ich mag ja meine Musik auch gern etwas rauer, aber das hier ist ja totaler Krach .. Hilfe .. 1/10

Das einzigste Lied was ich von Sido gut finde:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTfDfqOTX6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Januar 2011)

Uhhh sry das ist nicht mein Fall 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jOZXz-pdiBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ach und @El Homer, ich find das ganz nett zum Minecraft spielen ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2011)

Ziemlich nettes Cover. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vP2hFFV57E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2011)

Nicht bewertbar/10
Wie ich dieses Lied vergöttere <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=58yroT2xHsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2011)

Klingt doch ganz nett. Aufjedenfall besser wie das ganze Deathcorezeug, dass oft versucht so "br00tal" zu klingen und dann absolute scheiße rauskommt. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ST2KEldWzqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Januar 2011)

Öhm, ja...auch nicht soo ganz mein Fall^^ 2,5/10

Ab 1:00 fängts an. Respekt verdient der Dicke!^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CaBzi4T6h78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2011)

Vor 3 Jahren hätte ich sowas noch hammer gefunden, jetzt finde ichs ganz in Ordnung, 7/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ogMNV33AhCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Januar 2011)

Wurde das nicht schon ein paar Mal gepostet?
Wie auch immer, der Anfang war langweilig, aber dann hats mir richtig gut gefallen. 7,5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

Absolut obergeil!


----------



## iShock (29. Januar 2011)

8/10 ganz gut 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vTkTvDHXBlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Januar 2011)

Ganz nett für ein paar ruhige Minuten. 6,5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdbTT8vIzSc[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Januar 2011)

Ziemlich.. austauschbar
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kvZnzGFfMuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Januar 2011)

Wirklich super Thrash. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98ew0VtHmik&feature=related[/youtube]

Mario FTW!


----------



## Grushdak (30. Januar 2011)

0/10 (hat das noch mit Geschmack zu tun? )

zu dem "Dancing with tears in my eyes" nochmal ...
0/10 ( ist nur eine Verstümmelung des wunderbaren Originals, wo es nie rankommt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOKMxMjc8Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Peter Gabriel -> Mercy Street




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zs35CBGOxbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (30. Januar 2011)

Sehr schöner Song vom guten Gabriel. 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66S8nqYWVM0[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Januar 2011)

Mag die zwar nicht so, aber der Text ist ganz lustig. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HHYhG805eKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (30. Januar 2011)

Natürlich is das Original schön, nur das Cover hat es einfach In sich. Die Instrumentals sind toll (mit nem schönen Drum) . Aber abgesehn davon mag ich das Cover da ich das Original Gut kannte (Obwohl es vor meiner Zeit war  ) Es kommt halt drauf an, mir is das Pop gedüdel zu langweilig und die Power Metal variante hört sich für mich besser an, da es halt Schneller ist. Aber "Verstümmelung" und "An das Original kommt es nie ran" kann man nicht sagen, beide sind Gut.

@Alko: 6/10 nicht so Unbedingt meins. :S





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4OV6w_YS-24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (30. Januar 2011)

10/10 für Riot





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=roV1LhTH0IE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (30. Januar 2011)

Helge hats einfach drauf. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwPRiPQoz-8[/youtube]


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Januar 2011)

Kann man mal hören, aber einmal am Tag reicht dann auch  6/10.
/edit: Zwischenpost.. geht so 5/10 weils ganz witzig ist. Wenns nicht gerade live ist hör ich aber JBO auch nicht so sonderlich gern.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1fHq59jadIo[/youtube]


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2011)

3.5/10 Ist nicht so mein Musikgeschmack.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6XigizUylxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2011)

0/10, kein Kommentar...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EEp2f_hWh-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Für wen der Anfang zu ruhig ist, abwarten...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Januar 2011)

Extrem langweilige Stimme und der Rest gibt mir auch nichts
2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A7tMlG9Kg0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (30. Januar 2011)

4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k3oYf26CgUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Eher nicht soo mein Geschmack  finde es aber trotzdem recht ansprechend  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDmWJbN8bDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (30. Januar 2011)

joa 7/10...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-oVD2TJNpJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geil geil geil geil^^


----------



## Acid_1 (31. Januar 2011)

Wow... hier wird von Anfang an richtig losgeknüppelt, der Song wird durchweg auf hohem Niveau fortgesetzt und klingt in den letzten 30secs ordentlich aus, dazu noch die Stimme, der Hammer! Hier kann man nichts anderes geben als eine 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWl79xJNQlw[/youtube]

PaganBlack aus unserem Nachbarland Österreich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2011)

In Ordnung, aber momentan nicht so mein Fall, 7/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l6_PAhaPAxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Boa diese Gitarre, fucking epic !!!


----------



## Edou (31. Januar 2011)

9/10 - Ratm halt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJm_5t6BiNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2011)

9/10, Through Fire and Flames ist immer noch am Besten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5u3mgZFgNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Schade, dass Chris nun so'n Discopop-Sh*t macht  (gemacht hat ?)


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2011)

Mhm... 5/10
Nicht so ganz meins...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ZO8yzMoWdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2011)

Joa, Nett.  9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ej1cy1RO29Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2011)

Ganz ordentlich 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvjTEDchCCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2011)

War ja früher mal mein absoluter Liebling von Slipkot aber mittlerweile frag ich mich wirklich was mich da geritten hat dass ich mir sowas angehört hab..
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQZjii4uWh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (2. Februar 2011)

Mhm, Joa. Ganz Okay. =) 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASh6osoeizI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2011)

Joa, in Ordnung. 7/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWVnZAJaq4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Kann momentan zwar auch nicht mein Fernweh stillen, aber gut. ICH WILL SOMMER !!!!!!


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2011)

Naw..dowde...Naw. (Ich Schreib "Dowde" lieber als Dude :>) 4/10 -1 da ich Winter mag = 3/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0bZyHewhC8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

heute nicht so in der Stimmung

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=94bGzWyHbu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2011)

Rexo, funzt net  aber ich kann das auch so bewerten, ich hab viele A7X Songs gehört, mir wollen die aber einfach nicht gefallen. Nightmare ist noch eines der besseren, 6/10. Mag an seiner Stimme liegen...








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AcfTpHa0nOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2011)

Mh, Joa. Kann man hören. 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XSHg_6kNGso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (3. Februar 2011)

7/10 einmal hören reicht mir *g*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1t5w_SJAyAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön, hat was.  8/10 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhcGNN9r1D4


----------



## Ogma (4. Februar 2011)

naja net so mein ding.... 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ao2aEV0JN3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Februar 2011)

2/10 sry ned mein fall ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2W3u5yXt9Zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2011)

"Ja blablabla LP waren früher besser blablabla" so, genug geklugscheißt  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AyIrInZp49U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2011)

8/10 gefällt mir :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xiYunhHQHQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Februar 2011)

Find ich persönlich total langweilig. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nU9F7WdzQXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Februar 2011)

Das beste Lied vom neuen Album
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Af0dBgRV5lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (4. Februar 2011)

joa 6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mgv85uBEfVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Episches Intro ist episch


----------



## Edou (4. Februar 2011)

Ja, is ganz Okay. 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLFn3NAg-V0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (4. Februar 2011)

Geiler deutscher Powermetal. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itJdhLZfolE[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2011)

Nicht so mein Fall... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cq9j5JaMEEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




U think u know me...


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Februar 2011)

Meh.. haut mich nicht um, ist aber auch nicht unbedingt scheiße
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3lCxlHZ8dm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (4. Februar 2011)

@Alter Bridge - Metalingus: 10/10 Edge Theme = 10. :>

@Lachi: Jau, haut Rein. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ylcCJZwTf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (4. Februar 2011)

Meh Power Metal ist nicht so meins, aber ich bleib mal objektiver: 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEzuxkkGyWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach ich krieg einfach nie genug von Finntroll *_*


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2011)

9/10
Hört sich gut an .. gefällt mir

Ein genialer Song aus dem Jahre 1971 .. *Gänsehautfeeling*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txOo9T1jn5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Panzor (4. Februar 2011)

2/10

is mir leider zu langweilig ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fyvPe0uqjjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Februar 2011)

Viel zu lang, Ensiferum kann man sich ohne Jarri sowieso nicht anhören
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NBfuLclYYlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (4. Februar 2011)

Nicht schlecht! 8/10

Zur Abwechslung mal einer meiner Favs von Equi:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wWjVWOIRaOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die waren gestern aufm Neckbreakers Ball in Saarbrücken der Hammer... und danach auch noch LotD+ Kataklysm *_*


----------



## Edou (5. Februar 2011)

So kurz mal OT: Yves1993: Das Walls of Jericho Album war (noch) kein Power Metal, sondern Speed mit viel einfluss von Thrash. Nur so nebenbei. Erst ab den Keeper Alben wurde Helloween (Mit Michael Kiske) wirklich Richtig Power Metal. 

@Lied: Black/Death ist nicht so meine Genre. Gibt aber immer mal Sachen die mir gefallen. Equilibrium ist ganz Ok, und das Lied ist Gut. Daher 9/10 - Wobei mir Black Metal Lieber als Death ist.  So wie hier halt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSRLBS4XR5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. Februar 2011)

Hier brauche ich gar nicht zu überlegen, Dio bekommt eine 10/10.
[R.I.P] Mögest du mit deiner Musik ewig weiterleben.


Mal zu was anderem...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=O-oCNQjC1S4[/youtube]

Ich finde das absolut geil!


----------



## yves1993 (5. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> So kurz mal OT: Yves1993: Das Walls of Jericho Album war (noch) kein Power Metal, sondern Speed mit viel einfluss von Thrash. Nur so nebenbei. Erst ab den Keeper Alben wurde Helloween (Mit Michael Kiske) wirklich Richtig Power Metal.



Mh... klang für mich aber etwas danach wegen des hohen Gesangs teilweise 

Naja egal zu Rucka: Der parodiert recht gut alles, mit dem Bilderclip isses am Besten, trotzdem 9/10 weil Rucka geil ist xD
Beste von ihm ist immernoch Justin Bieber:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ckal4Ahyyc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (5. Februar 2011)

Lustig  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ww9eT0YmNcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (5. Februar 2011)

Naw dowde...Naw. Nicht meins. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znI-Mv394ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (5. Februar 2011)

BOCKT! 9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OfPw9pWhYO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ab 1:15 wird es so episch! Bitte hören vorm Bewerten

Edit: is klar....Billy Talent -.-


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2011)

gefällt mir nicht so 3/10#





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQRAhBuPou8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (5. Februar 2011)

Billy Talent...3/10. A) Grundsätzlich so wenig, kann ihn nicht Leiden.  Ist seine Musik Schlecht.

@El Homer: Episch, wirklich. Die Instrumentals sind Nice und die Vocals sind hier auch in Ordnung.  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OR-swLnzxpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Februar 2011)

^ Da fehlt eine Sekunde!  Das warens die 13 Minuten wert. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y_Zuo-BjpeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist so schwer auf Youtube den perfekten Übergang des Intros mit P&S zu finden >_<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2011)

Edou loves Helloween  Ist in Ordnung, trotzdem nicht mein Fall... 6/10
Edit: Boa Yves...  Gefällt mir, besonders das Intro ^^ 8/10

Btw... Musik kann eigentlich nicht schlecht sein (ok, es gibt Ausnahmen... ). Geschmäcke sind halt verschieden...wär ja auch langweilig wenn hier jeder das Gleiche posten würde, wa ? 

So, aus trotz jetzt Rise Against...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4NgK8_TWbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2011)

Rise Against *__* 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hL91jrCeeLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Februar 2011)

Subjektiv betrachtet: Nicht so meins, ist mir zu "langsam"  3/10
Objektiv: Relativ gut gespielt, Gesang solala aber naja so gesehen kann man objektiv ja alles gut bewerten... meeh 8/10

Was ich jetzt brauche....
BLOODDRUNK!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kmWEQn8hJ8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2011)

Cob sind so schlecht
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sbfMb7P3gxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (6. Februar 2011)

klingt schrebbelig^^
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unuB_jZS1Xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


mal n bissl psychedelic Rock zur abwechslung^^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Februar 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> 8/10 ganz gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1/10
Ich könnt das warscheinlich nur hören wenn ich Sturzbesoffen bin.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_zIBLstCu60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich freue mich wahnsinnig auf den 25.3!

UPS! Sorry das sollte nicht passieren, Seitenfehler! Tur mir schrecklich Leid  Aber ich lass alles mal so stehen.


----------



## El Homer (6. Februar 2011)

Wen hast du jetzt bewertet!?


----------



## Acid_1 (6. Februar 2011)

Erschließt sich mir auch nich ganz. Ich bewerte dich einfach mal mit.^^



El schrieb:


> klingt schrebbelig^^
> 6/10
> 
> 
> ...



Groovt schön, was ganz nettes zur Abwechslung. 6,5/10

Und nun zu dir seanbuddha.
Hammer Song von AA, aber was will man erwarten? 10/10



Hört euch mal den Hammer Song an!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=feedlik[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Februar 2011)

10/10 just Epic!

Zeit für True Metal!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s6riVcUOl9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2011)

The Power of True Metal! Ich mag Manowar, auch wenn sie von vielen Geflamed werden. Grad das Alte zeug is Episch. 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJ0sW7KOFhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 dann mach ich weiter <3


----------



## Dracun (6. Februar 2011)

EPIC 
100/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68bL02Ogrt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2011)

Hat was, aber nicht Unbedingt mein Geschmack.  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=420fFmzt9Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (8. Februar 2011)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_LWj_oq9ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (8. Februar 2011)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iR3W3klHIYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Februar 2011)

Der Typ hat Talent^^ 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K3CCZVUp29c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (9. Februar 2011)

nunja uhm hmpf 4/10 fands iwie etwas eintönig :S





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrkwgTBrW78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (9. Februar 2011)

_Ich kanne mit den Pilzkopfen leider nich viel anfangen...5/10

Ma was richtig geiles was denke ich keiner hier kennt....





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=g2eHh4GcJMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich kanne mit den Pilzkopfen leider nich viel anfangen...5/10
> 
> Ma was richtig geiles was denke ich keiner hier kennt....
> 
> ...



Sowas kennt niemand da es niemand kennen will ^^ 0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vtKgOZX3DcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wer hätte gedacht das Kirche auch mal gute Musik haben könnte?


----------



## iShock (9. Februar 2011)

nunja als gute musik würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, aber allein für das Talent/die Übung die man brauch um so Orgel zu spielen würde ich mal

10/10 geben 


und @Rexo du hättest 10/10 von mir gekriegt ^^Celldweller find ich einfach geil 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-2jNiVK86A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2011)

_Danke wenigstens einer mit Musik Geschmack..._


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2BokAbMB-2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (10. Februar 2011)

zu viel gemisch im Lied
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5tKFfd2Ou-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (10. Februar 2011)

Nicht schlecht aber auch nicht wirklich gut .. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BvOpHNXAOPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2011)

Naw. 4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1woxkraClg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Februar 2011)

5/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JezfB0XkV7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (13. Februar 2011)

nunja.... auch wenn ich nix gegen butterbemmen habe....

aber das ist mir nicht mal 1/10 wert xD


0/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2UagQIC3ags

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (13. Februar 2011)

hm ja...
hat dieses zähen süßlichen Highschool teenie geschmack :/
5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wd0Y1Sko7hA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ab 1:16 geht das Lied ab


----------



## Edou (13. Februar 2011)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z0DIq_muz-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2011)

7/10, ganz in Ordnung...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52DBl_yHDbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

HIM ist geil ,aber das lied nicht so 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_5dDKKp45U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bloodhound Gang ist back !! :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2011)

schnell ne 10/10, auch wenn die Musik stumpf ist, ich liebe sie einfach 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PhE4_qBEEWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Kommt auf ner alten Akkustik sehr gut an, egal wo


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Februar 2011)

Hab ich früher mal ganz gern gehört, der Auftritt ist auch recht gelungen, passt 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIZ-bxN9qrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (13. Februar 2011)

10/10 nett mal wieder was von zu hören..so hier mal was anderes 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCuJYN1F4I0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (13. Februar 2011)

Grauenhaft! :X 0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHHxIaj_t3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (13. Februar 2011)

noch ganz ok 6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v822WaCAGPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (14. Februar 2011)

10/10


Das Epischte Video was ich in meinem leben gesehen habe.....das mussen Monate an arbeit gewesen sein





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Ia49TKfblM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Februar 2011)

9/10 zwar nich meine Musikrichtung aber es war trotzdem n netter Ausflug in alte Zockerzeiten  Wer die Zeit mitgemacht hat, kennt keine Beschwerden über schlechte Grafik.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S07Xm3JIhZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (14. Februar 2011)

Bissel zu langsam grade und nicht Unbedingt mein Geschmack. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-gOmg_Fay2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plato0n (14. Februar 2011)

joar, net schlecht, aber nicht überragend, es fehlt irgendwie der wiederkennungswert? das gewisse extra? ihc finde man kriegt nicht direkt mit, ob was "höheres" dahinter steckt. Und entweder absoluter Ohrwurm oder eine erkennbare message machen doch ein wirklich gutes lied aus. man muss sie nicht gleich erkennen, aber man sollte merken, dass sie da ist.




weil mir aber die musikrichtung gefällt 6.5/10




so, andere Musikrichtung 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3bI8XZv3IjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (14. Februar 2011)

Naja, geht so. Ist mir zu Ruhig. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmOs9LwZGxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2011)

Hmhmhm das Cover ist nett, der Song ist aber nicht mein Fall ...  5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltc5EsuyBh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Februar 2011)

5/10

Mit Audioslave war er genial...als Solokünstler so lala

[youtube]k25X8RAjJ00[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2011)

Hammer Fall ist epic 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZDfoIJ0HZyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wer brauch schon Liebeslieder zum Valentinstag ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Februar 2011)

Mies
0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z85TenAJFUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dolzi (14. Februar 2011)

2/10
net so meins





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_543eZ2uCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Februar 2011)

Hätte was schlimmeres erwartet. Klingt ganz ok. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynH4BBUc98s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dolzi (15. Februar 2011)

6/10
gefällt mir recht gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJ8NjxeT-0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2011)

Dolzi schrieb:


> 6/10
> gefällt mir recht gut
> 
> 
> ...



Ich liebe dich! Ich hab dieses Lied sooolang gesucht! 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0M95IDXEzPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2011)

gefällt mir , doch doch  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qa0SPxOWrkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




good old days <3


----------



## iShock (15. Februar 2011)

9.5/10  

Hammer, aber gibt noch bessere ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cT103ZhDoeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (16. Februar 2011)

5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bpS-cOBK6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dolzi (16. Februar 2011)

8.5/10
sehr gemütlich - gefällt! :-)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sgMwXXQHWmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (16. Februar 2011)

bis auf gesang eig. ja ganz gut 
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lgk-aUNX2jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2011)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0btW-RWhbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Februar 2011)

Ganz ok, hat man aber auch schon 10000 mal über die Jahre gehört. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCICxUh5sRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2011)

Sehr geil, der Sound ist nur ein bisschen zu schwach 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TbH29I8LaTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2011)

Echt nicht meine Musik 2/10  

Ist zwar kein Richtiges Lied...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRLdhFVzqt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dolzi (17. Februar 2011)

10/10
finde ich sehr sehr geil :-D






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WPCLda_erI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2011)

Trance ist nicht sooo mein Fall, aber das ist ganz chillig, gibt ne 7/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYk3aqtzjwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2011)

Find ich ganz gut, 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTWUoJLLWAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2011)

Schon fast ein Klassiker, 10/10... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V64EVABgYEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




'Would you born to resist or be abused' 

einfach Epic <3


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

einfach geil 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gh_bTkyJV5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein Lied des Sommers &#9829;
So oft gehört,so oft selbst gespielt *_*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2011)

Schön schön, 8/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q96UVzm1BIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Durch ne gute Freundin entdeckt, einfach wunderschön <3


----------



## Kwatamehn (18. Februar 2011)

7/10


eines meiner Lieblingslieder:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnvKCa-5SW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. Februar 2011)

Das is mir doch noch ne 7/10 wert 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ae1PppEFO7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kwatamehn (18. Februar 2011)

Nicht schlecht - 8/10

Wobei ich heute eher meine "ruhige" Phase hab noch^^


Hier - Sänger von Life of Agony - wobei es ein fantastisches Cover von Annie Lenox "Why" auch gibt, aber nicht mehr im Netz^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7WI-629uDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (18. Februar 2011)

Ein schöner, ruhiger Song für ein paar ruhige Minuten nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag. 7/10


Jetzt mal ein gute Laune Song.  

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzEahz7pa7k[/youtube]


----------



## Meriane (18. Februar 2011)

Korpiklaani kriegt direkt mal 9/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wu4oy1IRTh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2011)

10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ON_FyigwU1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2011)

Was soll Man(n) sagen? Episch nä? 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nnhxo_hfEnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Februar 2011)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9TfV92vVINY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2011)

10/10

Ich liebe ja Take on Me  Aber der Song ist mindestens genauso episch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F4LX8PPMuOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (19. Februar 2011)

4/10 fand ich nicht so doll  






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dg4n8qyFJsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2011)

Ja...nunja...geht so. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eq07IKQBKQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Smile, Smile, Smile...Smiling like a Killer. <3


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Februar 2011)

Motörhead geht immer  8/10

Und dann etwas zum beruhigen:

[youtube]TbEAoka9hK4[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2011)

Selig sind klasse, Hamburger Jung's  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OHoonUDvJ8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2011)

Naw...dude. :< 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=at0UOvIiX-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieser Text....ist so Göttlich.


----------



## Kwatamehn (20. Februar 2011)

6/10...klingt irgendwie old school bombast rock mässig^^

Probot ftw...man beachte Lemmys Stiefel...die hat er wohl auch nur wegen der Werte an^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T09hBGGpSjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Februar 2011)

Ganz cool, wobei ich am Anfang eher abgeschreckt war als ich gelesen hab, dass Dave Grohl eine Metal Band hat, aber das Album ist doch ganz nett und Lemmy ist eh Gott ;>
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-r78Ry3o2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kwatamehn (20. Februar 2011)

7/10.....bang your head
Naja, Probot ist in dem Sinn keine Band - das ist ein Projekt für ne Cd mit verschiedenen Leuten, zB Max Cavalera (Lied:Red War)



So, und nun zu was komplett anderen....schön wenn man Humor mit HC verbinden kann^^ - das Video is so witzig...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fvu951up_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2011)

Is ganz in Ordnung.  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9Q4MtgPPKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kwatamehn (20. Februar 2011)

7/10

Bissl oldschool "Crossover" - vom Judgement Nights ST - so tolle Kombis wie Slayer&Ice-T,Helmet&House of Pain,Faith No More&Boo ya Tribe,Pearl Jam&Cypress Hill oder eben 
Biohazard& Onyx






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-sUumJ2u1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (20. Februar 2011)

7/10 ist ok






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2I0b-kf0vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gott ich liebe dieses Lied der Sommer kann kommen


----------



## Saitre (20. Februar 2011)

Nicht so ganz meins, daher 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSOYFNWnbcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2011)

Nicht schlecht, gefällt mir  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i55Ximm7a9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (21. Februar 2011)

Nja...geht so. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fJWlhRjopQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bastikch (21. Februar 2011)

Ich mag es nicht 4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rn80zb1HOVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2011)

Jennifer Rostock ist ok :>
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QyJZQpOYPD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mayo 3 *__* &#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2011)

Joa geht so, ganz in Ordnung. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGnmuBOmL5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LoLTroll (22. Februar 2011)

10/10 als alter Säufer 

Für unsere Fußballfans:

[youtube]hd4oF4dZg9Q[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (22. Februar 2011)

Joa, nach ner Zeit wirds aber nervig wenn man es 100mal im Radio hört/e. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dyOy5YnE8G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Februar 2011)

Oah sorry aber Manowar geht garnicht, ich schäme mich dafür das angehört zu haben 1/10!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_WobGagZ-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. Februar 2011)

Hmjoa, kann man sich mal anhören. 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DlnItmFiGNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2011)

Hmm ne leider nicht so mein Fall, 3/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnDEFyV88Qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yugiwan1 (23. Februar 2011)

hm...ist mir zu viel geschrei... 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wXP_9mrcV4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (23. Februar 2011)

Neeeein 1/10. Mag ich überhaupt nicht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-hdpknmPTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2011)

9/10, aber auch nur weil ich Fozzy grad weniger höre 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTkZt8r2lko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sehe ich bei WOA , wenn alles gut läuft <3


----------



## jeef (23. Februar 2011)

nicht mein Genre aber kann man noch hören 4/10 ;O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JF0dcSDfA7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Februar 2011)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMmG_V_yZco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9829;


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Februar 2011)

Ist ja jetzt nicht so cool
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WLl1Gifx0xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (24. Februar 2011)

Argh* 2/10 * 

Edit²:*... ok.. nach zweimaligem Hören erhöhe ich auf 3/10 weol der Satz bei 2:04 ganz lustig ist.
Aber das im dritten Viertel, (Da wo bei unserer Musik das "Geschrei" am meisten Epic ist, auch noch Englisch gesungen wird grml*).
Mit solchen Misch-Sprachen-Songs alá "Oli P" komm ich irgendwie nicht so ganz klar.

Du bist für mich ein Phänomen, Lachmann. 

Auf der einen Seite, Postet du Rapmusik, mit der ich so garnichts anfangen kann.


Auf der anderen Seite hast du aber eine SFU-Signatur.


(Jetzt denkst du bestimmt, "_ja, wieso sollte ich nicht beide Musikrichtungen hören können_" oder sowas,
und dagegen sage ich auch nichts, im Gegenteil - ich hab mir extra den Song bis zum Ende angehört, weil ich irgendwie
die Hoffnung hegte, dass an einem Rapssong der von einem SFU-Fan gepostet wird ja was dran sein "muss".

Aber ich glaube mir fehlt da einfach ein Gen, mit dem ich mit dieser Musik sympathisieren kann, so sehr ichs gerade auch versucht habe).


*Edit:* Song folgt in kürze, ich versuchs mir noch ein zweites mal anzuhören, vielleicht isses so wie mit Tool, 
wo sich die Songs erst bei mehrmaligem Hören in ihrer vollen Tiefe erschließen lassen).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UokTE-njLRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (24. Februar 2011)

Lässt sich eigentlich ganz gut Hören. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sc9pvqalUHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Such a beautiful Song. <3


----------



## Meriane (24. Februar 2011)

Sehr gut 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hh71-1MdjAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (24. Februar 2011)

Brauch ich nicht Hören, Freedom Call ist für mich neben Helloween einfach Gold wert. Edit: Gamma Ray und Manowar(Mit Abstrichen) natürlich auch noch. <33333333333 (Hymn to the Brave, Freedom Call, Fairyland, Hiroshima(Cover) usw.) Einfach toller Power Metal! 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TNOtXSgl0LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn Mark hier sind Marks Clean Vocals einfach Göttlich. <3 Neben dem gesammten Lied natürlich.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Februar 2011)

Ist ganz okay, mir insgesamt etwas zu eintönig auf die Dauer. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4QnjsHEvaaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (25. Februar 2011)

Hat schon was, gefällt mir. 7,5/10


Hier was vom neuen Reiter Album.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkAQR8CtIfI[/youtube]


REITER 4-EVER


----------



## Edou (25. Februar 2011)

Ach, die Reiter. Epische Reiter sind Episch. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1grhmdzoHrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (25. Februar 2011)

Motörhead ftw! 10/10


Vom ebenfalls heute erschienenen In Extremo Album Sterneneisen.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLR4rJxa4S8[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (26. Februar 2011)

7/10 Inextremo rockt!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxD5Tmt32ig&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Februar 2011)

Boah, was ein scheiß Sänger, der Text spricht mich nicht an und der Rest überzeugt mich auch nicht wirklich
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbGgElek4lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (27. Februar 2011)

0815 Standart Gegrowle.... das einzig positive dran ist das spanisch o_O

1/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eXIOK2vOhM[/youtube]

GOOODSMACK <3


----------



## Frauenversteher (27. Februar 2011)

Video geht nicht daher keine Bewertung.

DSO


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Februar 2011)

Hier einmal für alle die es noch nicht Wissen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




IPIT: 6/10 nicht mein Ding




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Pdc9cosiwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (27. Februar 2011)

mit Amon Amarth kann ich einfach nichts anfangen 

3/10




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMVvpxUjTLg&feature=related


----------



## Edou (27. Februar 2011)

Geht so, geht so. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dI33HNq970Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (27. Februar 2011)

Gayt so 3/10 oo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNg4aFJs1cw


----------



## Alux (27. Februar 2011)

10/10 geiler Sound und geiler Titel

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=EAXxk6bX7s0[/video]


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (28. Februar 2011)

Brauch ich nicht anzugucken, kenn ich schon gut genug 

9/10


Das neue Turisas Album ist einfach der Hammer  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oCoWHrWGqTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2011)

7/10 Sound gefällt mir nur der Text is nicht ganz mein Geschmack

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1K9jBL2syJ8[/video]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2011)

10/10 - brauch ich eigentlich nicht mal hören, tue es aber trotzdem 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6pXQD4nix-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der Anfang ist rein Instrumental, wär auf sowas nicht steht kann bis 3:00 vorspulen, obwohl ich finde, dass die ersten 3 Minuten episch sind  Muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## iShock (1. März 2011)

zwischen 7 und 8 / 10  kommt bei mir denk ich grad auf die Stimmung an xD


wenn die Vocals einsetzen erinnert mich das Lied iwie total an Shipwreck in the Sand von Silverstein aber das ist OT 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R_HHm9ki3JI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. März 2011)

Video ist in meinem Land nicht verfügbar, aber ich kann es mir schon vorstellen


1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ew9Rb1BrMAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (1. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7h4dGDtanio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



0/10 weil öde xD


----------



## Edou (1. März 2011)

Habs mir 2 mal angehört, aber nur um dem Lied ne Chance zu geben, Vergeblich. Die Vocals gefallen mir einfach nicht, und auch die Instrumentals sind nicht so der bringer. 
Aber es geht immerhin noch, gibt Schlimmeres. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zqzOIwlPSb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (1. März 2011)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlNHYZo0Bgk


----------



## Deathstyle (1. März 2011)

Der Song ist eigentlich cool - nur in dieser Version relativ verhunzt 4/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dk_wF7O9oUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich wollte eigentlich was anderes posten aber ich befürchte das selbst mc chris hier schon nicht verstanden wird


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2011)

5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CfZBMQoNxJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Intro *.*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2011)

Epic, 9/10. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lsCGLj6rOTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (2. März 2011)

3/10

gar nich mein ding so gehypte homo bands... ^^

lieber altbewährtes zeug, auch wenn soulfly schon die letzten 4 alben verkackt hat... das war gut....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2R8EdNHasic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. März 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ...
> lieber altbewährtes zeug, auch wenn soulfly schon die letzten 4 alben verkackt hat... das war gut....



Ich fand das 3. Album auch schon nich sooo toll.  Aber hierfür gibt's ne 8/10. MIt mehr von Max' Gegröhle wär die Wertung auch höher gewesen.

Und da man auf nen Max Cavalera auch nur mit nem Max Cavalera antworten kann:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIOcsK3NY1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hoffe nur, daß ich das nich schonmal gepostet hab.


----------



## Edou (2. März 2011)

Geht so 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGnFnt54EAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2011)

Ey tut mir leid, aber das ist so derbe lyrischer Abfall - das kann ich einfach nicht hören - musikalisch ist Manowar auch nicht gerade wertvoll: 1/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EwIcu9_jV2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bevor hier wer weint das Blumio gedisst wird: Blumio hat beim Pimpu geklaut und daher der Track :>


----------



## LoLTroll (2. März 2011)

0.5/10

Kann damit nichts anfangen und der Text...naja.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cd9E1Xs9LOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2011)

Weniger als 1 geht nicht.


----------



## Dominau (2. März 2011)

Mehr als 1 geht nicht, da du nichts gepostet hast 

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=E-zHNX_2RlU[/video]



find den anfang so episch <3



edit: oh verdammt. total verplant ^^

wertung kann aber stehn bleiben, ist trotzdem mies :>


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2011)

Mein Satz ist nicht der Song über dir 


LoLTroll schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. März 2011)

0/10  Nach der Begründung für deine Bewertung zu Manowar kommt sowas..? Der Beat ist lame, die Vocals schlecht draufgelegt und dazu noch wenig originell und primitiv. Dagegen sind Man'o'War die reinsten Barden.  Und nein, ich bin kein Blumio-Fan. Bis auf das, was hier mal geposet wurde, kenn ich gar nix von dem.

[edit: ups, das ging an Deathstyle. Wie du siehst geht weniger als 1 doch. Für Kreator 7/10]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UETPg3Bc6uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2011)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> da es sowas hier noch nicht gibt dachte ich mir einfach mal das Spiel zu eröffnen.
> 
> ...



Aja und genau, die beiden Texte kann man gut miteinander vergleichen - die einen Singen relativ inhaltslos immer die selbe Line wo es darum geht das sie Strände und Städte erobern und für immer leben und die anderen haben etliche reime und Wortspiele, wenn auch mit beleidigendem Hintergrund. Da bin ich auch für den total qualitativ hochwertigen Kriegstext!


/edit:
Kreator war nicht zu bewerten, es ist immernoch dieser Titel:


LoLTroll schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. März 2011)

Ok dann nochmal der Reihe nach.

0/10 für den lamen Hobbyrapper.
5/10 für Boundzound.
7/10 für Kreator.
Bist du jetzt zufrieden, oder willst du noch weiter rumjammern, weil ein paar Leuten dein Track nich gefällt? Man könnte ja fast meinen, du bist dieser Pimplesteve oder wie der heißt...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UETPg3Bc6uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2011)

Ego, wat haste gegen Schwule ? o.O Homo ist keine Beleidigung...

B2T: Endlich mal was anderes, auch wenns net soo mein Fall ist. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZzQwkk_jRdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (2. März 2011)

Guuuuuut 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKpVooXVDRM


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. März 2011)

Gibt kaum Tracks von dem, die mir nich gefallen. 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vw8Pa83Qr0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. März 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Gibt kaum Tracks von dem, die mir nich gefallen. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0/10 ich krieg das kotzen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EB6DGjgpGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. März 2011)

Noch eins der besseren Lieder von Tottg
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmU3e84nVC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2011)

10/10 Violator fetzt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qUHrNEqdLw&feature=related


----------



## Edou (3. März 2011)

Nett, sehr Nett. :O 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOHEe2txc04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


How many Tears <333333333333333


----------



## Acid_1 (4. März 2011)

Absolut geiler Song von Helloween, wie überhaupt alles von den Jungs. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVWBjg1hR2U&feature=feedf[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (4. März 2011)

Nja, find ich persönlich nicht so pralle. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SONt7426JcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (4. März 2011)

Manowar... für mich eher ein Streitthema.
Musikalisch zwar eine sehr gute Band, aber einstellungsmäßig nicht so pralle, "true" metal halt. 6/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzbBa6rzbA4[/youtube]


----------



## Alux (4. März 2011)

7/10 guter Sound aber der gesang gefällt mir nicht so 

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-sBrjhqff7w[/video]


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2011)

Ich musste es mir nochnichtmal anhören da da schon "Jumpstyle" steht -10000000000/10
Ausnahmsweise mal "Sprechgesang" 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YFK6H_CcuX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (5. März 2011)

Mh.nee. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SHezEyZ5pRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Because its the Miz´s Theme...and it´s Awesome!


----------



## Dominau (5. März 2011)

Boygroup :> 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5tbtjYh7Bs&feature=BF&list=PL1732DCD47B8C1622&index=7


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. März 2011)

Geht so. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vHwHxcbOmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (5. März 2011)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25pS3bx4S8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. März 2011)

twisted sisters sind cool  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-LrotDbi3d4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9829;


----------



## iShock (5. März 2011)

10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txlXcJDtDwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (5. März 2011)

Zwar nicht mein Geschmack aber ganz gut 5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-joNUaAEdCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2011)

Varg sind so schlecht 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_DniA9A1P6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (6. März 2011)

Diese Musik ist zwar nicht so mein Gebiet ... 
doch die Musik selber kling ganz gut.
Dennoch ... nur instrumental würde ich es mir sogar öfters anhören.^^

5/10 (wegen dem Gesang, oder was das sein soll ^^
................................................................................
von Freunden ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BVYhzcnP38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2011)

Nicht mein Ding. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g74-ahhupGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (6. März 2011)

1/10 Kann damit überhaupt nichts anfangen :X




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHQQtr9c5p4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. März 2011)

Doch ganz lustig. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LEo0-J94Z5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Original Version mit Paul Di'Anno ist mind. genausogut, aber die war jetzt eben auf YT.


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2011)

9/10 Maiden halt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CaykM7rIrss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. März 2011)

Kann man gut hören. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nx9qvcXFEyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2011)

Kelly Family ... -1000/10 ohne Gesang wär es ein bestimmt schöner Song
aber ich will mal net so sein und geb dir 3/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0qtp2cVuDkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (6. März 2011)

4/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEtknh9PgRc&feature=related


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

Linkin Park ist Kacke 2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xEoxJLm6tWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Den alten Klassiker grad im Radio gehört. Genial!


----------



## Edou (7. März 2011)

Nja 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3M53U0_OFeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2011)

Motorhead ist kewl 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWxlcnAgtNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2011)

0/10 Fussball 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FsrI_GBUWX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (8. März 2011)

hmmm nunja.... ööööööööööh


irgendwo.... keine Ahnung.... geht so :S

6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VurhzANQ_B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Fuuuu Einbetten geht nicht, müsst ihr halt auf "Auf Youtube ansehen" klicken :S

und Fuuuuu Werbung ständig -_-*


----------



## TrollJumper (8. März 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Fuuuu Einbetten geht nicht, müsst ihr halt auf "Auf Youtube ansehen" klicken :S



Dieses Video enthält Content von...... den Rest kennen wir ja alle, drecks Youtube. 
Von daher keine Bewertung da nicht gesehen

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

10/10! Muss ich mir gleich mal merken. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yGywo81G6lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> 10/10! Muss ich mir gleich mal merken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9/10 Finntroll halt^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjlT3Q42gA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bei der will ich Klavierstunden! Einfach nur der Hammer!


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

7/10 Mag Klavier pur eigentlich nicht, aber weil es sich einfach so unbeschreiblich schwierig anhört und es manchmal aussieht als würde sie die Tasten tot hacken. 

Eigentlich wollte nicht schon wieder ich was posten aber... langeweile siegt halt meistens. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmR6TRNDO9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (8. März 2011)

Naja 3/10...ich mag zwar das Spiel aber das Lied hats mir jetzt ned so angetan.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fx9-qSm9-Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geiles Lied! <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2011)

Der Text ist mindestens 10²/10 aber die Musik ist einfach scheiße umgesetzt, da ist der Lyrische Swag viel besser!
Kurz gesagt: Die haben einfach keinen Swag!
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqSiO9Ez--E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. März 2011)

Man versteht zwar fast nix vom Text aber bei der Mucke eh nich so wichtig. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ss0lY6Cbnvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (9. März 2011)

Langweiliges 3:46 min Intro 1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2VKfNo4Lol4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chakalaker (9. März 2011)

5/10 Ist nicht so meine Musik...


Endymion-Justice



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tR2G466e3VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2011)

Überhaupt nicht mein Ding. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ejeEBlDESc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chakalaker (9. März 2011)

Wie unerwartet :>

6/10 Die Melodie am Anfang ist kewl 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQ6xuPImcW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (10. März 2011)

:< Gefällt mir nicht. Subjektiv sag ich mal: 3/10 Objektiv kann ichs nicht bewerten. Sorry^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NPsNUfnlKy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2011)

2/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Chakalaker (10. März 2011)

Charlie Sheen EPIC 10000000/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5f_sFHb3gI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wird wohl wieder keinem gefallen ^^


----------



## Arosk (10. März 2011)

yay, zwar bissel zuviel hardstyle für mich, aber ganz gut 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TaEqt50YrCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. März 2011)

Neee son Techno mag ich ned   2/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7WJL337GVQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (10. März 2011)

Mir zu ruhig ^^ 5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxIpSr6p3zM&feature=relmfu


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. März 2011)

Mit dem ganzen Elektrozeug kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vHwHxcbOmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2011)

Dismember... nää... 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bzUfmh3G9AE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. März 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQ5lQzpgPho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. März 2011)

Tut mir nicht gefallen wollen :/ 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCfm-vWuQRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (11. März 2011)

Was für ein Spacken, mehr als ein herzhaftes Lachen kommt bei mir nicht zustande. 1/10
Daran ändert nicht mal der gute Beat was.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbUIB-anUBw[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. März 2011)

Ha..hahaha :'D 
2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ClMBq4yjN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (11. März 2011)

nicht ganz mein Geschmack aber trotzdem gut 5/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA7sThukqbw[/video]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. März 2011)

Nicht schlecht, aber doch etwas langweilig. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nO2Ov7fjct4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (11. März 2011)

jo der is schon besser 8/10

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=e7H-63vMo9A[/video]


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Der Anfang is ganz Okay, bisschen "langweilig" bzw "Langezogen" aber spätestens ab 1:00 ist es Episch! 10/10 Btw: Hat der eine (Ganz vorne Links) ein Dismember Band-Shirt an, ja oder? :O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q6UfqI5ovQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gnah Zwischenposter...moment. =/

Irgendwoher kenn ich das Lied, weiß grad aber nicht woher. Ist eigentlich auch ganz Okay, nichts was ich 2-3 mal hintereinander hören würde (dafür isses mir zuuu Ruhig^^) aber ganz okay! 7/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Der Anfang is ganz Okay, bisschen "langweilig" bzw "Langezogen" aber spätestens ab 1:00 ist es Episch! 10/10 Btw: Hat der eine (Ganz vorne Links) ein Dismember Band-Shirt an, ja oder? :O
> Gnah Zwischenposter...moment. =/


Nunja. Ist ja derselbe Sänger wie bei Dismember.


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja. Ist ja derselbe Sänger wie bei Dismember.


Aso,wusst ich nich 
Aber genug ot


----------



## Acid_1 (11. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Der Anfang is ganz Okay, bisschen "langweilig" bzw "Langezogen" aber spätestens ab 1:00 ist es Episch! 10/10 Btw: Hat der eine (Ganz vorne Links) ein Dismember Band-Shirt an, ja oder? :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Motöööööööörheeeeeeeaaaaaad 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izzyGL_349c[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (12. März 2011)

genau richtig 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KfZxJV1ykHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (12. März 2011)

7/10 fands ganz nice, auch wenn ich nach den ersten 30 Sekunden was komplett anderes erwartet hab^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTPnvPO7rzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




hoffe das video geht -_-


----------



## Alux (12. März 2011)

gefällt mir sehr gut 10/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSyzukiulRs[/video]


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

ah nein danke 2/10
obwohl ich Jumpstyle kann *.*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzF0hHb7xMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (13. März 2011)

Eigentlich ganz in Ordnung. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=irUXrKTa5hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MoJoe779 (14. März 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=81RNb98ChP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. März 2011)

Soulja Boy ergo Money Boy 
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQalwveA658

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (14. März 2011)

5/10 relativ langweilig, nicht mein Geschmack.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-3RunpzFblk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yadiz (14. März 2011)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aoCI9apf_C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2011)

7/10 Ganz gut, aber für meinen Geschmack zu ruhig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_QWCQu3eEis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (15. März 2011)

Video geht bei mir nicht.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzKZuhwrwNM


----------



## Alux (15. März 2011)

gefällt mir sehr gut 10/10
[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=tFnsv_N2xbE[/video]


----------



## iShock (15. März 2011)

absolut episch und geil 10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLNFfc_FLu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (15. März 2011)

10/10 gefällt mir sehr

@ Alux
Irgenwoanders her kenne ich das ... nur kA .. woher - Klasse 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bbMYEPecCqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (15. März 2011)

uh ne Nena das ist nix für mich 3/10


@Grushdak  ich hab das Lied mal vor ein paar Monaten hier gepostet, jedoch war es da Teil von dem Soundtrack von Babylon A.D.  vllt daher ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8HyxVT_XgY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (16. März 2011)

nich so meins

0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBsw_JlzIbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2011)

i like 

Besonders das Intro, Epic  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-GtRPQkC-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2011)

Hadouken/10
also gut 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYxcxmohk9o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. März 2011)

Nicht sooo schlecht, aber auch nicht gut, finde ich. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pN7__S-bnr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (16. März 2011)

Ich spring grad nich so drauf an, warum auch immer, das Lied gefällt mir nicht. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3w_sjpRCaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




21. März in Basel xD


----------



## Berserkius (16. März 2011)

7/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2TcIsMHPt7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (16. März 2011)

Nich so mein fall. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J0swO8fWrdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (16. März 2011)

mh naja 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dyOy5YnE8G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slayed (16. März 2011)

Ganz gut 8/10  







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBJjREXXSyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2011)

Ganz in Ordnung, für meinen Geschmack ein kleines bisschen zu unmelodisch/im Death-Bereich. Trotzdem, 7/10. 

Geht eigentlich gar nicht mit Youtube-Qualität, aber besser als nichts  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4rogbTYpn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (16. März 2011)

genau mein Geschmack 10/10




Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Alux
> Irgenwoanders her kenne ich das ... nur kA .. woher - Klasse 10/10


 vielleicht aus dem gleichnamigen Film? oder die vielleicht auch die Techno Version
[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bXB63Qc9xyY[/video]
und warum muss ich dauernd mit html befehlen arbeiten wenn ich nen Zeilensprung will -.-


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2011)

ganz ok 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUabSwbPfx4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Grushdak (17. März 2011)

0/10 nicht mein Geschmack

[Myvideo]1740827[/Myvideo]


----------



## iShock (17. März 2011)

nunja sowas hör ich eig. gar nicht .... aber da ich müde bin und ich das Lied sehr einschläfernd find (was ich grad gut brauchen kann^^)


6/10  (ohne Gesang/Sprechen fänd ichs besser)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vOgpL2wS6Ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ich hoffe dass das video / der link geht q-q


----------



## Berserkius (17. März 2011)

Song 8/10



Der wahre Pimp





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIhiyPjNiAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. März 2011)

Hm joa ^^ 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHb0pRg-jQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. März 2011)

mh 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9wynNrvOBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (17. März 2011)

System ist episch! 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N057E-rJsxs


----------



## Edou (17. März 2011)

Nein, Dominau, Nein! 3/10 :<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnTC1b47--4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (17. März 2011)

10/10 gnihihi geile live show ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQEujCwrNwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (17. März 2011)

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoATinmzVfI

Neues Amonamarth album. finds echt geil, normal mag ich die nicht so


----------



## Reflox (17. März 2011)

9/10 Ich überlege mir gerade ob ichs mir holen soll...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2eepsCXpLY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. März 2011)

9/10 für die Mucke und +1 weil der Frontmann aussieht wie unser Prüfungsausschuss: 10/10.
Geil, kannt ich auch noch nicht :>

Ich denke mal 1:41 kann selbst der gestandenste Metaler aushalten :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rxaCOlHI6FU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. März 2011)

Ih, Rap, das ist doch keine Musik!!elf

6/10 find Huss&Hodn jetzt nicht so geil aber das Lied hat was





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pTmG0IlzLtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. März 2011)

Mhn.. KIZ hat coolere Songs 7/10.
Wenn du auf son Rap stehst, dann gib dir mal Trailerpark, die sind noch niveauloser und noch asozialer - die Texte sind allerdings ziemlich nice, sehr durchdacht und verspielt. Am besten den Track Raus oder so. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rVHrS5jI1As

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Resch (18. März 2011)

7/10 Nicht ganz meine Musik, aber trotzdem nicht schlecht.

Mal ein bisschen was softeres?^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xdtXtqkyPbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (18. März 2011)

2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hXu8M6q6v84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. März 2011)

Blasphemie und recht guter Sound, was will man mehr. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=py1iH_VveSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (19. März 2011)

7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QyJZQpOYPD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist ne Hagener Band & das Konzert war mal wieder zu göttlich *.*
gemeinsam mit Chaoskinder *___*


----------



## Acid_1 (19. März 2011)

Jo, ist gute Standardkost. 7/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...A&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (19. März 2011)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5tjcU1Pqo-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llcool13 (19. März 2011)

<3 ACDC \m/ 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S8uDXXfVNn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. März 2011)

4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XCIqicbD5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (19. März 2011)

2/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1c_VM68Zuxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



still epic


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. März 2011)

3/10 nicht so meins...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOwJSpt2m_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (20. März 2011)

Nach (etwas) längerer Absenz schau ich auch mal wieder rein 

Nickelback ist nicht so mein Fall...

4/10


Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZMraAGlpwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (20. März 2011)

kann mit nightwish irgendwie nicht viel anfangen :S


5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hj9AVp0KrhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2011)

i like  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMmKwQgmPCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (21. März 2011)

^ Nict so meins, aber das erinnert mich irgendwie an Sommer... °_° Wird mal wieder Zeit oder? 

7/10


Könnte mal wieder was von Equilibrium vertragen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h1SkliRNZU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (21. März 2011)

jo 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQR7EWxgRW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


live auf wacken, wird bestimmt jut


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. März 2011)

Kvelertak klingen wie eine Indie-Band die man einfach mit Black Metal gemischt hat.. ne, nicht meins
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wSzSa-pMVqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (21. März 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Kvelertak klingen wie eine Indie-Band die man einfach mit Black Metal gemischt hat.. ne, nicht meins
> 3/10
> Es soll Punk sein^^
> Und auch wenn es den guten Black Metal geschmack verletzt sollte man experimentieren wie ich finde.


Es soll Punk sein^^
Und auch wenn es den guten Black Metal geschmack verletzt sollte man experimentieren wie ich finde.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. März 2011)

Meh. Nicht mein Ding. 3.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k78P4IV7M_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. März 2011)

Joa geht durch 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2JFDaHH3mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (21. März 2011)

ähm... naja ich sag mal nix^^ 1/10
[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]
Greyson Tales Hörer sollten das Lied auch kennen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. März 2011)

Garnicht mal schlecht. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdZn7k5rZLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (21. März 2011)

NIGHTWISH!! 10/10
[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HHmMqW3vlrM[/video]


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2011)

5/10 wieso nicht !?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2CBPoD5IBZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. März 2011)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwie gefällts mir^^ 6.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9D-QD_HIfjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (22. März 2011)

8/10, Klassiker :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W2NdDi0rW8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weil mich das in Japan irgendwie wieder dran erinnert hat...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. März 2011)

Kann nur an mir liegen, aber ich verstehe kaum ein Wort was die von dem sagen, bzw. weiß nicht was sie bedeuten. Klingt aber cool und ich denke einfahc mal, dass es einen tiefgründigeren Sinn hat (schätze das es was mit Freiheit oder so zu tun hat), von daher: 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kYO3Ey8NxPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Wo ich schon dabei bin: kann mir jemand ein paar gute Rock- und/oder Punk-Bands nennen? Am besten so richtung Die Ärzte oder so.


----------



## iShock (22. März 2011)

hmmm ja gut 6/10 ist noch ok 


@Vorposter kanns auch Englisch sein oder Deutschrock ? 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kLaLjPQ4W44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hoffe das Vid geht, vllt gefällts ja @worldofhordcraft


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2011)

"Dieses Video enthält Content von Vevo. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g_1dUjgvTJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (23. März 2011)

3/10 ne danke 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmDWHLDRM8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


KLASSIKER :3


----------



## Edou (24. März 2011)

Jo, kann man sich gut Anhören. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KhICrr8FBbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## El Homer (24. März 2011)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jpTxJBbLISg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (24. März 2011)

Bin gerade nicht in der richtigen Stimmung für derartigen Black Metal. 

6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gnd7FMyj4UA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. März 2011)

Zuviel Gedüdel, Gesang könnte besser sein und sonst bietet das Lied nicht wirklich viel
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gID4m9566OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Mh, die Typen sehen schon sehr lustig aus


----------



## Edou (25. März 2011)

Haut auch gut rein.  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICLmDePOXvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Episches Manowar Lied ist Episch. <3


----------



## Deathstyle (25. März 2011)

Das man sich dazu auch noch Lyrics zu posten traut.. Da geb ich mir lieber Aggro Berlin oder Andrea Berg.. 1/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4SsOpSXRpuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. März 2011)

Klingt ganz gut 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04F4xlWSFh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (25. März 2011)

9/10 Drowning Pool^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sc9pvqalUHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (25. März 2011)

Hey, das sind Helloween, mehr ist da nicht zu sagen. 10/10


Neues von Scar Symmetry.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArELZEYr444&feature=relmfu[/youtube]

Sie werden wieder besser, ich freue mich auf das Album.


----------



## Berserkius (26. März 2011)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G1BTe_BstkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (26. März 2011)

Haut echt gut rein, vorallem die Drums <3
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q2K63gCqOXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. März 2011)

Noch das coolste Lied von Hellbilly Deluxe II. Wenns um Rob Zombie geht, geht nichts über Hellbilly Deluxe I
7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zV0FtKb8RVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (26. März 2011)

Gefällt mir. 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE50oHp9x5M[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (26. März 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Noch das coolste Lied von Hellbilly Deluxe II. Wenns um Rob Zombie geht, geht nichts über Hellbilly Deluxe I
> 7/10



Right! Trotzdem, WWoSS sollte nirgends fehlen, allein wegen dem Text *gg*

^ Man wie ich immer diese Ansagen in den Songs hasse xD naja manchmal gibts halt keine besseren Downloads, trotzdem super, 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muOSpKMLnFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich frage mich... gnehehe ne das mach ich nächstes Mal...


----------



## Deathstyle (26. März 2011)

10/10, geil geil geil x)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1WuWerFyDOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (26. März 2011)

9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nr7NOPk7eaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llcool13 (26. März 2011)

7/10 Ist mir ne Spur zu hart. Aber trotzdem nett.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UDm8sfkkOr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

9/10 gefällt mir recht gut

[video]http://www.youtube.c...bs&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Edou (26. März 2011)

Ja...the Catalyst...Linkin Park...naja. Am Anfang kann ich es hören wird mir aber schnell zu öde und bereitet Kopfschmerzen. Aber für den Ohrwurm gibts ne 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R_15bNG8sxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sagt was ihr wollt, Manowar ist einfach genial. Manchmal vielleicht zu "True Metal" ob man die Texte nun mag oder nicht: Sie machen tolle Musik.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. März 2011)

Joa geht voll durch. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDEaVmTvLTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


es waren so geile Zeiten. Einfach nur geil das ichs auf meinem Rechner wieder zum laufen gebracht habe^^ (also das game  )


----------



## iShock (26. März 2011)

nunja kommt drauf an wann das läuft beim fahren oder Hauptmenü...^^

5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1eIhpuL4OMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (27. März 2011)

^ Hat was. 7/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J2jGAgxFfZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (27. März 2011)

Arch Enemy gehen immer durch, egal ob die älteren oder jüngeren Songs. 8,5/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn2PWsTnhtU[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (27. März 2011)

Yeah trifft wieder ins Schwarze 

9,5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzEahz7pa7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



°_°


----------



## Edou (27. März 2011)

Sehr Nett. \o/ 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQ-CP4MieuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach ne geile Band, am Anfang Helloween Cover Band (Aus Italien), aber den Stoff den die alleine machen....einfach Gut!
Und dem seine Vocals O_o


----------



## Acid_1 (27. März 2011)

Sauber produziert, sehr gute Instrumentalisierung, perfekte Power Metalvoice, alles absolut rund.
Der Schluss vor allem gefällt mir.^^ Hätte jetzt nur noch gefehlt, dass eine Tür ganz zum Schluss zugegangen wär.  10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O2Aec2o-4w[/youtube]
Mal ein bisschen Goth Metal.


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2011)

10/10 Das Lied ist... boah





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gW22-3C06Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. März 2011)

Ne danke 3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7oBQnIumBRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (27. März 2011)

Hat ja eine ganz "Süße" stimme, jedoch nicht unbedingt mein geschmack. Das Lied ist aber in Ordnung daher geb ich mal 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znI-Mv394ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


F*ck dieses Intro O_o, geil.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

Gefällt mir nicht. 2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ya7x9W76Z2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (27. März 2011)

Mh ne Muse mag ich wirklich nicht, wahrscheinlich auch weils viel zu oft im Radio zu hören ist und einem auf die Eier geht :/
Nichtsdestotrotz ist deren Musik nicht schlecht... naja für mich 1/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TXZBHuLmymc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das einzige Lied von Shinedown das ich im iTunes hab.... hängen wohl viel Erinnerungen an die geilsten Zeiten daran und mehr... sollte nicht fehlen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INFo3YDz-Ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tokenlord (28. März 2011)

Vom Stil her nicht so wirklich mein Fall aber 4/10 weil ich immerhin noch nachvollziehen kann dass das welche mögen (Es gibt da ja so einige Kandidaten da denk ich mir dann: Nein, einfach nein...).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8WhAfZphQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (28. März 2011)

Skillet <3. Auch wenn ich sie eig nichtmehr Hör, hab ich sie noch in guter Erinnerung. 10/10 (Drauf gekommen damals weil Monster und Hero jeweils einen WWE PPV als Theme dienten. )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GFwzNrBj02I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Now let the Madness begin! Wenn wir schon von der WWE reden dann auch Y2J Chris Jericho´s Band: Fozzy! <3333333333 Ich freu mich aufs neue Album, ich hoffe es kommt noch in diesem Jahr, die Lyric ist fertig laut Y2J (Quelle Twitter) jetz fehlen nurnoch Instrumentals und halt die Aufnahmen. Aber spätestens nächstes Jahr denk ich gibt es dann ein neues. Chasing the Grail war einfach Epic win.


----------



## xxardon (28. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Skillet <3. Auch wenn ich sie eig nichtmehr Hör, hab ich sie noch in guter Erinnerung. 10/10 (Drauf gekommen damals weil Monster und Hero jeweils einen WWE PPV als Theme dienten. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6,8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o4-fQKesuaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (28. März 2011)

Mh ohja SOAD... Ein guter Klassiker von ihnen, aber auch teilweise einfach overused.

Hättest du das Lipsing Video von Smosh geposted gäbs ne glatte 10, aber so ne ne! nur 9/10 


Hab irgendwie wieder Bock auf Soilwork 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HEdE2PzlAQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (28. März 2011)

Wuhu. Soilwork fetzt ! 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzEahz7pa7k


----------



## yves1993 (28. März 2011)

^ Huch hab ich das nicht schon auf der Seite davor gepostet? Hehe egal, 10/10, Bonuspunkt für Gemeinsamkeit: 11/10! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ESr-wkytqfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mitunter das einzige Lied aus dem Album was ich noch gut finde...

Leider ist vieles nach und mit Blooddrunk nichtmehr so gut wie die älteren Songs von CoB. :/


----------



## MasterXoX (28. März 2011)

Najaa ^^ 4/10 Is mir zu hard ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4RIYiBjloE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (28. März 2011)

Mh Hip Hop geht garnicht, bis auf extrem seltene Ausnahmen ;P

5/10, ich denke mal er macht seine Arbeit gut, für mich selber wäre es 0/10


Da ich gerade mein altes Handy gefunden hab und da Dinge drauf sind die so manche Erinnerungen an sau geile Zeiten hochkommen lassen, hier ein Lied das sehr stark daran gebunden ist... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0jgrCKhxE1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dedicated to 2009- 2010.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. März 2011)

Gnaa, Faggotforce
1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OpsrWElAArY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (29. März 2011)

9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XHeqLInKwLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. März 2011)

Naja nicht so das wahre, die Solis langweilgen mich und allgemein überzeugts mich einfach nicht - da gibts deutlich geileres von Overkill  4/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86c4KAiwMQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







DER schrieb:


> Gnaa, Faggotforce
> 1/10



Hihi


----------



## xxardon (29. März 2011)

Nicht sooooooooo mein stil ^^ 
5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dC8VX-8AOoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (29. März 2011)

-100/5

Yes, i mad O.o


Ich glaub ich poste wirklich gleich Rebecca Black... xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvBo4KV7MoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xxardon (29. März 2011)

Ist mir zu hart... Aber hat was 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9T7Qkw2d88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


^
In Moment mein Lieblings Lied


----------



## Alux (29. März 2011)

Linkin Park 10/10^^

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6z6gexn0W4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## rebotic (29. März 2011)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pcUN5G3FRJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab Cisco Live bewundern dürfen am 19.02 das war mal was anderes für meine sonst eher Gitarrengeschädigten Ohren


----------



## Berserkius (30. März 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bDGP_BAzw1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wenn Hip Hop hier für die meisten unbeliebt ist, der Text ist hier im Vordergrund


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2011)

Death Rap? xD 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWruBwPNBOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (30. März 2011)

_Zu viel Insturmental

0/10_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4LaGOc-P7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrollJumper (30. März 2011)

1/10, nicht mein Fall

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Rk-Amr9L7uU[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (30. März 2011)

Eher nichts für mich, generell aber nicht schlecht. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gd0sQpUbEG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (30. März 2011)

Ich mag Soilwork nich so

.....0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=estahEIFw9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rebotic (30. März 2011)

Mir für den Frühling zu schwer 
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=St8uz4ioha0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieses Jahr schon auf der Live-sehen-Liste


----------



## Alux (30. März 2011)

naja Musik gut aber der Text is nicht so meins 7/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbrjRKB586s[/video]


----------



## Rexo (30. März 2011)

10/10 Geil





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36rSFrIhFZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. März 2011)

Gefällt mir Nicht 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSEMzcMGTws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Einfach nur Geil


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. März 2011)

Ich find Brutal Death Metal ja ziemlich scheiße, das Lied wird meine Meinung da auch nicht ändern
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DxBv-Fyvqj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (30. März 2011)

Gefällt mir eigentlich schon 7/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8[/video]


----------



## fauxpa+ (30. März 2011)

Naja was soll man sagen , da hätteste dir die 10/10 im prinzip selber geben können , damit kann man nich falsch liegen ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51V1VMkuyx0


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. März 2011)

Ich konnte mich mit Led Zeppelin noch nie wirklich anfreunden deshalb nur 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3czilKHSj1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Hier Bissl Black Metal

Edit: Zwischenposter Grauenhaft 0/10


----------



## El Homer (30. März 2011)

Ich konnte jetzt keinen BM hören  1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I8rEjp71KAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Man sollte die Stelle bei 3:30 gehört haben....! <3


----------



## yves1993 (30. März 2011)

Nice 9/10

Mal wieder Zeit für Finntroll... <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEzuxkkGyWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beowulf321 (31. März 2011)

10/10 FINNTROLL!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZA8Uqu42PA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




so genial^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2011)

Ehrm... ja... 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ZG1aDo20zQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (31. März 2011)

The Lord of the Rings 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uq9NNUNUZyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

voll auf mein Geschmack getroffen 10/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4[/video]


----------



## yves1993 (31. März 2011)

Mh grad nicht in der Laune für sowas, aber naja was soll ich da sagen xD

8/10 für den Song, 1/10 für mich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WzThBsLogws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (1. April 2011)

7/10 weil Sonic Syndicate imo bessere Songs gemacht haben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sjDPWP5GKQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (1. April 2011)

Must have in jeder Playlist! 10/10.

Ja ok, stimmt das hier zB find ich auch besser:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uACeJMn9Xx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. April 2011)

/Facepalm
0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmxB2BwVufA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (1. April 2011)

Johnny Cash 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uve1QZ9izK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kai Hansen <33333. Michael Kiske(In seinen Helloween Jahren) <3. Andi Deris <333333


----------



## SilentJay (1. April 2011)

iiiiiiiiiiih Gamma Gay 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6C9RkJoFE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (1. April 2011)

Nichtmals Lied gehört,was? :> Devil Driver naja. 6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LSRvcW75264

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SilentJay (1. April 2011)

5/10 ...klingt zu genrelike, ist net schlecht, aber auch nicht weltbewegend
Gamma Ray brauch ich mir net anzuhören...hab mit Power/True und Speed-Metal angefangen und von 15-19 konnte ich mich damit auch relativ identifizieren...aber jenseits der 20 is es dann doch mehr Thrash,Death und Progressiv...so wie das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtzb0FTN4BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SilentJay (1. April 2011)

dmn...falscher knopp


----------



## Edou (1. April 2011)

Ich hab auch nichts dagegen, ich höre auch Death Metal. Jedoch finde ich sollte man, Grade Gamma Ray (solange der gute Kai Singt), nicht als Gamma Gay bezeichnen. :X
Aber ich hör dann doch mehr Heavy/Speed/Power anstatt Death/Black Metal. Es kommt halt doch auch sehr blöd rüber wenn es dann gleich 1Min. nach meinem Post geschrieben ist. Da bin ich dann doch leicht Empfindlich. 

8/10 Geb ich mal, die Instrumentals sind ganz gut.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSRLBS4XR5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dio R.I.P. 

Und dieses Lied <3


----------



## SilentJay (1. April 2011)

7/10 weils Dio is...möge er in Frieden ruhen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RztR4E12dGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (1. April 2011)

1/10 weil ich bis zum Ende durchgehalten habe. Hab keinen Humor.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0t0FGyhB6C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

nicht schlecht  8/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE[/video]


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

früher immer gern gehört 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IH3sV4Scg7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (1. April 2011)

Accept + Mark Tornillo + Blood of the Nations (gesammtes Album) = Epic Win. Ich mag echt jeden Song davon. 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p0KcF9rh_24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Danke An Alkopopsteuer an dieser Stelle....wegen ihm hab ich grad wieder nen Disturbed Ohrwurm. :X


----------



## Jordin (1. April 2011)

Genre very nice - deswegen 4/10, aber mit Disturbed werd ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr warm 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGm2Ww9rU6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Boar Katastrophe ... hab kein besseres vid bekommen -.-


----------



## Acid_1 (1. April 2011)

Macht doch nichts, Limp Bizkit sind trotzdem gut 7/10 ^^


Ready to die?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kkPMlECYL4&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

jo nit schlecht 9/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jg7b3SFEuk[/video]


----------



## Edou (1. April 2011)

Geht so, den Anfang find ich eigentlich Gut. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQru7oCdYXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wah falsches lied geposted. ;_; Blöd wenn man mehrere offen hat. *G*


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

nicht ganz mein ding 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cgbfnu22kQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2011)

Genialer Klassiker. 10/10


Argh, Zwischenposter:

Geht, aber finde ich ziemlich langweilig. 6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hxmbB2BWs_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

9/10 10. Dezember in Basel  (also Iced Earth)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUb2XxChNEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (1. April 2011)

10/10 einfach nur soundig^^

[myvideo]6475933[/myvideo]
Martin L. Gore -> solo (Depeche Mode)


----------



## Acid_1 (2. April 2011)

Nett, nicht schlecht. 7/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVVjs2J3M0Y&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (2. April 2011)

nich ganz ubel

6/10


Ich konnte nich merh als ich das gesehen habe 

Der Song is ubrigens Scissor Sissters-I Cant Decide




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gfl-CfEQcew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. April 2011)

"Dieses Video enthält Content von UMG. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar."
Der Song... naja, nich mein Fall. 3/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gcn2x2RtlrE[/youtube]


----------



## Jordin (2. April 2011)

2/10 weil von allem zuviel - besonders Haare^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7x4-BDyF7fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



  Jaja, zuviel Sonne abbekommen


----------



## yves1993 (2. April 2011)

O_o

1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J2jGAgxFfZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2011)

Naja 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wws7mnMewPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (2. April 2011)

nicht verfügbar... aber ich kenns ja, einzige song von slipknot der nicht grottenschlecht ist. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=plytzvAk_L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (2. April 2011)

Ist ganz in Ordnung. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1bYzqbJX9Zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. April 2011)

Ein schön geiler Klassiker! 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNDtshMLG6I[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (2. April 2011)

arghhh
Diese Video enthält Content von SME ...  also 10/10 ^^
Habe jetzt aber was anderes von ihm gehört ... hmm ... allgemein 5/10

[myvideo]4648072[/myvideo]


----------



## Edou (3. April 2011)

Joa. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RO05i1fYWEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (3. April 2011)

der refrain ist nice aber der rest nur so lala 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwLz1RRp-20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (5. April 2011)

ab 1:40 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wdpclKpIbi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (5. April 2011)

Jau....8,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QE543bSXVJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (6. April 2011)

7/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RkNZfWdgkR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (6. April 2011)

3/10 ist halt nicht so meins

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kspPE9E1yGM


----------



## Rexo (6. April 2011)

_Nicht in diesem Jahrtausend....

000000000000/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=pFNoEBBVCgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Nebola (6. April 2011)

Lol hast du das Video überhaupt angeguckt ? ich denke nicht.

2/10 Das ist für mich nur geklimper ohne Irgendwas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBKYLRxTGJc&hd=1


----------



## Rexo (6. April 2011)

Ich hab es bis zu ende geguckt.....da werde ich doch lieber taub


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. April 2011)

Breakdown da, Cleangesang dort...typischer Metalcore eben. Gibt aber auf jedenfall schlimmeres. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hc6scF16d7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (6. April 2011)

Joa.. geht so... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ec505vEpySA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (6. April 2011)

LoL 1/10 (Aber immer noch besser als Rebecca Black lol X) )


Hört sich eher so an als ob Schweine Grunzen und nicht wie etwas was man aus dem Titel schließen könnte ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-MkRuV0aCcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (7. April 2011)

3/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1Puil0j8B4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (7. April 2011)

Damit kann ich nichts anfangen 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pS_b104lI7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Maximum Volume recommended! xD


----------



## Nebola (7. April 2011)

7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmEpkztK5Lw

Geht ab 50 Sec oder so los


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2011)

Ganz lustig 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXq3h-WX90E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (8. April 2011)

deprimierend 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TbD5mFBW73Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7CBcc2rwkM


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2011)

10/10 Und ich weiss nicht warum ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9YWkVunv9n4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (8. April 2011)

5/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gn1DrGz_oXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

Geht. 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBfEtnHE6MU&feature=related


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2011)

Lustig  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TNOtXSgl0LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gatax (8. April 2011)

4/10 nicht meine Musikrichtung....


*Kereni - Counter Strike (Niereich Chord Repaint)*

http://soundcloud.co...-kereni-counter


----------



## Acid_1 (8. April 2011)

Zu lang und langweilig. 3/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLN96tPdOCQ&feature=player_profilepage[/youtube]


----------



## mightydetrius (8. April 2011)

naja 3/10
mir gefällt die Stimme des Sängers nicht und die musik im hintergrund war mir ein wenig zu langweilig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLQBebfEXpc


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

0815 Band. Davon gibts 10000 und sie sind einfach nichts besonderes mehr. 2/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWnLyTxSQiY


----------



## Acid_1 (9. April 2011)

Richard Cheese. <3 9/10


Ich poste jetzt 2 Songs.
Wer möchte, kann sich die beiden Songs nacheinander anhören, da sie eine kleine Geschichte erzählen.
*Bitte den zweiten Song bewerten.*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GfRaT-ovb0&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMzvAF6JotY&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Churchak (9. April 2011)

5/10 find seine Stimme geht bissel unter 

mal nen Altmeister in den Raum werf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHg9PJc1Nds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> 5/10 find seine Stimme geht bissel unter
> 
> mal nen Altmeister in den Raum werf
> 
> ...



8/10 Iron Maiden, True Metal!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8K0EAc3abq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaila (9. April 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IKVBu-ZrBjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2011)

Linkin Park 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70uHbeR8SsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

nicht so meins 4/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je8MXiwmNIk[/video]


----------



## mightydetrius (9. April 2011)

naja kann man hören aber nicht soo meins  6/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS-hTnk58yE


----------



## Acid_1 (9. April 2011)

Die Beiden habens einfach drauf.  10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVOXdoRXtKM[/youtube]


----------



## Churchak (10. April 2011)

schneeeeeell 7/10  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vByLbXQLss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2011)

Ärzte-Cover ? gut gemacht 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqxSKUaC1iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2011)

Hmm joa, in Ordnung. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X12hfhsP6sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Epic &#9829;


----------



## Churchak (11. April 2011)

Hmmm ne Mischung aus Schandmaul und Rennicke versetzt in die WoW-Welt Oo *brrrrr* 4/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-tUbTU0jIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2011)

10/10 klingt super 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4DAz2nEBQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (12. April 2011)

5/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43nWXi_BM-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (12. April 2011)

YaY - soooooo böse -.- 0,5/5







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VDvr08sCPOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Resch (12. April 2011)

5/10 Rap/HipHop ist nicht so mein Fall, aber es ist besser als viele andere...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2kBGYl3URIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Churchak (12. April 2011)

schick 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aWbpT9hNAYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Michalute (12. April 2011)

der song geht einigermaßen aber das video bähhhhh
7/10
edit: warst schneller

beatsteak 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHNvdTdM_gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. April 2011)

Trifft definitiv nicht meinen Geschmack 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKCKA-nOuc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (12. April 2011)

ich mag das Original und die Auslegung ist auch genial^^  10/10

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=dhcGNN9r1D4[/video]


Edit: Ich find ja die Aussage des Liedes sehr interessant:


Er wollte eine schöne Frau nicht verletzen und wenn er einen letzten Wunsch hat soll sie ihn mit einer Tommy Gun erschießen.


Tommy Gun = Thomson Maschinenpistole


Die *Thompson*-Maschinenpistole, auch *Thompson A1*, *Thompson Sub Machine Gun* oder *Tommy Gun* genannt, war eine amerikanische Maschinenpistole, die während der Zeit der Prohibition berühmt wurde. Gangster nannten sie _Chicago-Typewriter_(_Chicago-Schreibmaschine_) und schätzten sie aufgrund ihrer kompakten Größe und hohen Feuerrate.


Quelle: Wikipedia


und hier noch ein Foto wie man sie praktisch in einem Geigenkoffer verpackt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mightydetrius (12. April 2011)

nicht so meins, aber irgentwie lustig  6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtuvVjj-vR4


----------



## Jordin (12. April 2011)

Sweet! 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NladFrCkHcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (12. April 2011)

4/10 ein wenig stumpf aber ok 



Ich bring hier mal wieder SWAG rein x)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1krmAcCdZ_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (13. April 2011)

7/10 ist ok ;-)








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=77-sLugqleM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (13. April 2011)

Nich so meins... 
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BYxcxmohk9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mightydetrius (13. April 2011)

Also Master of Puppets ist einer meiner lieblingssongs, aber dieses Cover gefällt mir total nicht da es mir persönlich zu langsam ist und dieses andere elektronische gedingse da ist auch nicht meins .. 2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiESgYr35gA

PS: Mir gefällt die Version besser als das Orginal von Manowar


----------



## Alux (13. April 2011)

10/10.. es gefällt mir einfach so gut^^

Iripathie bezeichnet sin als Reggae Band. Die Texte ham nen Sinn und die Musik ist auch Reggae, aber leider passt die Geschwindigkeit des Textes nicht zur Musik.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWKaKrZKz0c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## yves1993 (13. April 2011)

5/10 weils für mich gerade nicht so passend ist, der Song aber ok ist ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YzOF9w8kG-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (13. April 2011)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hoNIINrUZcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auch wenn da ein paar fehler in sachen Text sind, das Lied ist gut.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. April 2011)

Garnicht schlecht 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhFDIa32uiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Epische Parodie


----------



## Dominau (13. April 2011)

Geil 10/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSJBBHMUDMc


----------



## Jordin (13. April 2011)

nicht meine baustelle 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_J2TSc5U_9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was ist nur aus youtube geworten? nix darf man -.-


----------



## Churchak (14. April 2011)

hmmm 6/10 

ich werf mal das in den Raum da man die richtung irgendwie gar nimmer hört/sieht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Z2X8LVtP9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (14. April 2011)

Depeche Mode 100/100 das beste was es gibt







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QcsM9eiZHaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. April 2011)

Ziemlich schlecht 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QH2-TGUlwu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (14. April 2011)

4/10 haha irgendwie lustig







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9gOpvrk-v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (14. April 2011)

9/10

Das muss jetzt sein... /Nostalgie... aber... 

>Random im Gras rumlaufen...
>Dundundundundundun
>wtf?
>woot shit keine pokebälle mehr ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXsBks4HRls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (15. April 2011)

Ich mag die Musik in Pokemon spielen nicht :< Trotzdem 5/10 weil das Spiel toll ist 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeS7TttYirE


----------



## yves1993 (15. April 2011)

Hat was... 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHBrmX__tI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (15. April 2011)

Sehr schön. kannte die voher nicht. 7/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEvlFN-3dTk


----------



## yves1993 (15. April 2011)

Mh vielleicht zum Einschlafen gut aber so direkt nicht mein Stil  Na geb ich ma 6/10

Weils so epic ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98ew0VtHmik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

ganz gut so 7/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjjD2G_pgMY[/video]


----------



## Berserkius (15. April 2011)

Das Lied ist nicht Verfügbar *steht bei mir*



So ich krall mir jetzt ne Absolut Flasche und knall die mir rein bis danni







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. April 2011)

Ziemlich gut meineer Meinung nach 8,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0J2QdDbelmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (15. April 2011)

Sooooo overused, naja trz guter Song 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sa1k1iBtGTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (15. April 2011)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l9rwLkOLA2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Gott wie ich diese Lied grade Liebe. Der Anfang ist zu Göttlich.  "Ah ah ah ah ah, a Singer. Once a Singer sang bout bullshit" 

ihh falscher Link^^ So, behoben. :X


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

dta jefällt mir^^  10/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xthFdFGUCzk[/video]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. April 2011)

Boar ne schon die stimme... 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32vGLI2YOJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (16. April 2011)

hmm naja bin ich grad nich so in der stimmung für und ist mir auch ein wenig zu minimalistisch 3/10



und weil ich fies bin - mein neuer Lieblingssong





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AAiCRuK98ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





so awesome


----------



## yves1993 (16. April 2011)

Wie oft wollt ihr die Nyan Cat noch posten? Auch wenn sie epic ist... trz xD

11/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZW6sInhxur0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (16. April 2011)

Mir gefallen andere Songs von SW besser, trotzdem ein guter Song 7,5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rafW5idbcq4[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (16. April 2011)

Ich find Arch Enemy ja jetzt nicht so pralle, aber Respekt was die für ne Stimme hat daher 7/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQWmYtKYNlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*_* Ich mochte ja die Accept Version schon, aber dass...Andi macht hier nen guten Job. :O


----------



## Dominau (16. April 2011)

helloween geht immer. 7/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acsc6ZVd3cM&NR=1


----------



## Acid_1 (16. April 2011)

Geil. 9/10 Für die volle Punktzahl reichts nicht ganz, da fehlt noch das gewisse Etwas.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd0oEX5hgm0&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (16. April 2011)

Motorjesus, naja mir gefällt oftmals die Stimme vom Sänger nicht. Das Lied ist jetzt eins der besseren vom Album. 8/10 Aber viel Anfangen kann ich mit der Band im allgemeinen so nichts.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_2nTv226TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. April 2011)

Nicht schlecht. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAqbnTKQBIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (16. April 2011)

Puh, endlich mal ein bisschen Abwechslung!^^ 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_GYnd3Qp-UA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cantharion (16. April 2011)

^6,5/10 eigentlich nicht meine Musik, find ich aber cool.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_nCBIQnzNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/e: Für alle minimal-höhrer hier


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. April 2011)

Ganz cool eigentlich. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KMYN4djSq7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Oh gott nein diese Stimme! Ich glaube meine Ohren bluten! 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n0zUkVEq3wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (17. April 2011)

Haha einfach nur genial 
9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZfMix6olic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In Gedenken an frühere Geschehnisse... :/


----------



## Durlok (17. April 2011)

: ) 10/10

ich liebe Afro Celt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-6-x7Cemnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Terrafractyl der Psy Artist schlechthin ; )


----------



## yves1993 (17. April 2011)

Whoops Rating fast vergessen... joo das is ja mal intressant  7/10

Mmh^^ ist eigtl das einzige Lied von denen das ich drin hab... naja hat mehrere Gründe ._.
Naja allgemein mag ich teilweise Folk, und da Metal meine Leidenschaft ist kommt bei mir so manches an Folk Metal zusammen 
Hängt halt stark von der Stimmung ab, naja es überwiegt wohl immer Death und Melodic Death





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OWp0kjovkgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Ganz Okay, Machine Head ist aber nicht Wirklich mein Fall. =) 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_ReKCKcfi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fozzy und Chasing the Grail gehn bei mir immer. 2010 neben Accept Blood of the Nations und Helloween 7 Sinners mein Liebstes Album. Könnt ich mir (wie die beiden anderen Alben) 24/7 Anhören. <3


----------



## Acid_1 (18. April 2011)

Jo, das Album ist spitze, geht total durch.  9,5/10


Mal wieder ein bisschen Mittelalterrock. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_R568ph9yU[/youtube]


----------



## Ol@f (18. April 2011)

6,5/10
Wider erwarten waren da paar nette/witizge Melodien. Aber deutsche Texte kann ich net hören. Da assoziier ich immer deutschen Schlager oder so...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q2E6bebSmxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (19. April 2011)

Mh weiss nicht so recht... nix für mich 
4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuugBXGiciY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. April 2011)

Super Song. 8/10



Neues von Norther, Debüt des neuen Sängers.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7mQmr5A_58&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## flander1974 (19. April 2011)

9/10 Gefällt mir sehr gut  






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKQYQ9sNWiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. April 2011)

Sterbenslangweilig
2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3bWi6CmziM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (19. April 2011)

Eifach nur epic Death Metal. +1 Playlist, 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K4HspdrywGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. April 2011)

Einfach nur Napalm Death, Studioalbum nr. 14. <3 10/10


Norther die zweite.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (19. April 2011)

Geil.

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPYY6o6vCfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ma wieder Bock drauf :_D

Btw hab mal aus Langeweile nach deiner Sig gesucht, gibt nochn 2ten Teil dazu <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6R7VpkUsjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

10/10 Kling tgeil





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQfaooVUj5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. April 2011)

Schock. Richtig guter Soundtrack. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]


/sign @yves, einfach nur genial xD läuft dann vor nem kleinen hund weg.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Super 9/10

Ach wegen meinem Lied, das ist ein richtiges Lied von 1942 (?), ich hatte es einfach durch Mafia wiedergefunden. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-kMYVPHl1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (19. April 2011)

Funktioniert nicht  





Habe ich gerade per Zufall gefunden................ der Typ macht mir Angst








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egSHnHQCr_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. April 2011)

Wow, einfach wow. Er schafft es mit einfachen Mitteln eine düstere, angstvolle Stimmung aufzubauen und so den Text mit Hilfe seiner Stimme voll zur Geltung kommen zu lassen, geil. 10*/10


Hier mal was weniger düsteres zur Angstbewältigung *zwinker*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (19. April 2011)

Mh nich so meins, trz mal 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-uVtadgnTXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (20. April 2011)

Mh, nee. Die Instrumentals gefallen mir nicht und auch die Vocals nicht. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rKKsMDb8H3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. April 2011)

Muss man zu Motörhead noch was sagen? 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qtL7Pvnnmk&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. April 2011)

Text: ganz cool...blöd nur, dass ich ihn fast nicht verstehe und mir die Lyrics im Internet durchlesen musste. Weiß nicht, ob das nur bei mir so ist, aber bei den meisten Metal-Songs hab ich Probleme, den Text zu verstehen :/ Naja, wie dem auch sei: 6,8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qv25hbTWM9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (20. April 2011)

Klasse Song.   9/10   Das macht einfach Lust auf mehr.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OUvxqCTU86c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. April 2011)

Was für ein Song, geil. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eORkDBKdHp4[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (20. April 2011)

10/10 fetzig, hat was ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwyZA4xU3Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. April 2011)

Hat was. 7,4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YFMla4TLU-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (21. April 2011)

Sehr unterhaltsam *g*  8.5/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wva9JwNpx5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (21. April 2011)

Und noch eins mehr für meine Playlist. Einfach geniale Instrumentals + passender Gesang. 10/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMSiocvvpw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppydrive (21. April 2011)

0/10 Dieses Video enthält .....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRqAOyXL15Q

Schonmal vorbereiten auf heute abend, Jogginghose und Dosenbier stehen bereit


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. April 2011)

Gefällt mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht :/ 2/10

Die Szene wo er angefahren wurde fand ich aber lustig. Dafür (nicht für das Lied an sich) gibts 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ds_6_Kycgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (22. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> 0/10 Dieses Video enthält .....



Proxyserver regeln :> 

Naja Ärtzte gehen meistens, ganz ok 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vkwWWF1F2m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrollJumper (22. April 2011)

9/10 
Oder mal Facebook kompatibel : "Gefällt mir"

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=D5Hv0tsvpyU[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Naja ich finde seine Stimme jetzt nicht gerade gut :/ 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZLv2G0Hhn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (22. April 2011)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HW_9SGrc4Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Immer wieder xD


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

hey gefällt mir sehr gut 10/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZOJ0_sRznM[/video]


----------



## El Homer (22. April 2011)

nicht in meinem Land ;D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PO4QlyPAV1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2011)

3/10 Mag ich nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1t2c_mQ0LtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (23. April 2011)

4/10    






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A2mnDnsYti4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (23. April 2011)

Für mich Persönlich zu langweilig. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pYdoFtPtFKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

3/10 naja




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AizJrWr_JD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (23. April 2011)

-/10 *kopfschüttel*

Der nachfolgende Musik-Beitrag hat nichts mit meinen Vorpostern zu tun. 
Dass ist einfach nur geiler Indie-Scheiß und kein Statement! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6yxtA8HoPlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Hey! 10/10! ähm nein doch nicht 0/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_09wFxoaeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (23. April 2011)

10/10  Das knallt 

Corey Taylor hat sowieso eine  geniale Stimme.  







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dbGNfJM5wyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. April 2011)

Man,was ein scheiß
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qd4q0Xx-u1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

Kewl. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wuKwBwYKvKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. April 2011)

Sehr, sehr cool. 9,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ran45D_B7i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (24. April 2011)

Ganz ok, Stimmungsabhängig imo 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oO-gtb_YLe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und meine Fresse is youtube beschi*** geworden ... man findet kaum noch Songs


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

9/10 Ganz gut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfO0TjJrTEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

8/10 ganz gut

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0XKhAHR5I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## yves1993 (25. April 2011)

*Hört Anfangsmelodie*

INSTANT 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=53A4GyB96RI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

gefällt mir recht gut nur die Art wie er singt ist nich ganz meins ansonste sehr gut 8/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzQnPz6TpGc[/video]


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

8/10 Ganz ok





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Rbn3nRnbbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (25. April 2011)

Mh ist akzeptabel :O
5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9vKQH_i8Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Swashbuckle fetzt... wie gut dass man FB hat so entdeckt man auch mal tolle Bands <3


----------



## Acid_1 (26. April 2011)

Jo, Swashbuckle hauen schon ganz schön rein. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Jordin (26. April 2011)

zu böse, krieg ich angst 4/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ACraVoR01Yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. April 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> zu böse, krieg ich angst 4/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9/10 Hat was





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G4h7NGMz2RI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich hätte diesen Film niemals gucken dürfen.... *Ohrwurm inc.*


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. April 2011)

Joa, ganz gut. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iK9bhyl6B_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um mal auch etwas bildung hier einzubringen!


----------



## Alux (26. April 2011)

Wissenschaft gut in nem Lied verpackt, gefällt mir 9/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQzG-3Vagrk[/video]


----------



## Acid_1 (26. April 2011)

Dieses Video enthält Content von SME. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. -/10

Mann, ich muss den Film noch schauen, bin die ganze Zeit nicht zu gekommen... xD
Aber Vorrang hat für mich 'Thor'.



Hier was von den Modern Melodic Death Metallern Soilwork, vom immernoch aktuellen Album 'The Panic Broadcast'

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnPpvLwcCKM&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Alux (26. April 2011)

joa ganz gut 7/10


Acid_1 schrieb:


> Dieses Video enthält Content von SME. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. -/10
> tube]



komisch wenn ich klick gehts^^

BTW [video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv24N8H1KyI[/video]


----------



## yves1993 (26. April 2011)

Sucker Punch + Eh schon ein geiles Lied = Win. 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EKjd7QAFEIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (27. April 2011)

Swashbuckle ist gut. Das lied gefällt mir jetzt aber nicht so.. 6/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSu665ZO-Ns


----------



## Edou (27. April 2011)

Motörhead 10/10 Alles andere wäre blasphemie.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4QPoDeEkTqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (27. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Motörhead 10/10 Alles andere wäre blasphemie.



THIS! Auch von mir einfa 10/10 für den Song...

Und der von White Wizzard ist nice, also 8/10 @ über mir 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=liW-kWFiXtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwie hat das was... kA o.o


----------



## Dominau (27. April 2011)

In meinem Land nicht verfügbar 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrzdj6KSRXE


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. April 2011)

Hatebreed sind langweilig und das Lied ändert meine Meinung über sie nicht 2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRKvqL1whEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. April 2011)

Super Instrumental. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdCSJaQjfXw&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Jordin (28. April 2011)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jKuC74CBVV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




 ... der Abwechslung wegen^^ 

wer weniger als 5 Pkt gibt hat keinen Humor!


----------



## Dominau (28. April 2011)

Oh gott! <br />Ok, 5/10, weil ich Humor habe 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7Rsfsu3xiA


----------



## Berserkius (28. April 2011)

6/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l18j-vrVMCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach nur löl


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

leider überhaupt nicht meins 0/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_I9AZ04KhQ[/video]


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

N!CE & ich werde sie Live sehen *.* 
10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGIHaKCeVYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


,

Der Refrain ist episch <3


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

WUHUUUUUU das Lieg ist ja nur EPIC  10/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA7sThukqbw[/video]

ich kann davon nicht genug bekommen, besonders das Solo^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. April 2011)

Meh, geht gerade gar nicht
3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vNk4XGpAj6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. April 2011)

Hmmm......5/10  






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pAgVFiixk8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

hm Jungelmäßig, gefällt mir^^ 7/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09LTT0xwdfw[/video]


----------



## El Homer (28. April 2011)

Jaja, kennt doch jeder ^^
7/10

DAS IST GEIL!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPGrFNbJw1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (28. April 2011)

Disturbed geht immer auch wenn ichs netmehr so höre... es war eine der Bands die mich in die Richtung brachte. 10/10 honored.

Edit: Argh Zwischenpost in der gleichen Minute  kann sich durchaus hören lassen, 6/10.

Das hier muss jetzt einfach mal sein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Wytn-_MSBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2011)

8/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tj_9jyO8OQ


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

ganz nett ,aber es gibt viel bessere 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RRy-qe5nrmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. April 2011)

Sehr guter Song. 9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALQUl0q7ZDs[/youtube]


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (29. April 2011)

nich wirklich mein Geschmack, aber lässt sich anhören. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e3UWqtQNCeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (29. April 2011)

Ui nice 9/10

ein Klassiker:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ziFzgazJIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (29. April 2011)

Joah, ein Klassiker eben. 9/10.

Was ganz neues, vom neuen und ersten Hugh Laurie Album. Lohnt sich zu kaufen, wirklich genial.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1x7AeEogGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. April 2011)

Klasse Song, super Groove und geht sehr schön ins Ohr. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2uCLgSt5NM&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (29. April 2011)

Gefällt mir nicht wirklich. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I8RjK7B3euI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. April 2011)

9/10 Ganz gut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLnWf1sQkjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer kommt auf sowas?^^


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (29. April 2011)

10/10 is einfach immer wieder zum schrein komisch 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AyvDDySHQVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (29. April 2011)

Linkin Park 10/10 

und hey, 300e Seite offen

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]


----------



## yves1993 (29. April 2011)

10/10, Grund steht schon auf Seite 299 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fwfyrtd1NJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kurzer aber Energiegeladener "Pirate" Thrash der Extraklasse <3 

oooooooooOOOoooHHH ooooH OOOH JO HOHO! <3 


_*GZ AN DEN THREAD ÜBRIGENS FÜR SEINE 300STE SEITE; 300 SEITEN VOLLER MUSIK DIE MIR SO EINIGES AN ZUSATZSPECK FÜR MEINE PLAYLIST GESCHENKT HABEN! WEITER SO *_


Übrigens, der 6000ste Post folgt 14 Stück nach meinem


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. April 2011)

Gefällt mir nicht so :/ 3,5/10 (obwohl ich eigentlich durchaus auf Piraten stehe...)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DF2TgeOFCbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (30. April 2011)

Geiler Scheiß, EPIC. xD 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]
(Das Video is länger als der Song)


----------



## Edou (30. April 2011)

Würd mal sagen: Ganz guter Melo Death Metal. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJU0Uso2Ywg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mal was aus den guten alten Def Leppard Zeiten.


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2011)

9/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE3261PbqAs&feature=related


----------



## MasterXoX (30. April 2011)

Nicht mein Fall sry^^ Aber 5/10 weils bestimmt episch sein muss das Konzert ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wj-g3eCKmxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

naja auf Dauer etwas nervig 5/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EExdBDd0rcA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MasterXoX (30. April 2011)

Brauch ich mri garned anhörn! 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ACjoIlttFl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

gefällt mir 8/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khQWovievzo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## zoizz (30. April 2011)

Heutigen Rave-/Houseprojekten fehlt der Wiedererkennungswert 4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i639BMgSyMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (30. April 2011)

Mh ne kann ich mir nicht anhören... 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sq6LuiLtdy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2011)

Hmm naja, 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6pXQD4nix-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## Jordin (30. April 2011)

Interessant 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jzjUjNPYzLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



leider nur die ent-fuck-te Version


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2011)

Meh... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zr5mCBFejIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Mai 2011)

Kann man sich nett für ein paar ruhige Minuten anhören 6,5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBAe5PnJjbI&feature=player_profilepage[/youtube]
Meiner Meinung nach das passende für Post nr. 6000(!!!!)



_Herzlichen Glückwunsch Thread, mögest du uns noch lange erhalten bleiben!_


----------



## zoizz (1. Mai 2011)

habe auch nur kurz durchgehalten 4/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QL9YRB4sgG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

hm kann mich nicht damit anfreunden 2/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHM9HqCLqB8[/video]

das Konzert war auch grad auf 3sat, es lebe der Thementag!


----------



## flander1974 (1. Mai 2011)

gefällt mir 8/10 









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WNPcuPe8IZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

gefällt mir sehr gut 10/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2RIAf9un8k&feature=related[/video]


----------



## yves1993 (1. Mai 2011)

Mh hat was, werd ich mir aber nicht ganz reinziehn... 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHBe6wC2NYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (1. Mai 2011)

hmhm 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gcVjCBk7oYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pogen!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2011)

Sehr Nice 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DkQQFV2JemA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Lieblingslied *.* <3


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (2. Mai 2011)

Green Day  	9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uhJ9I8NEvqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Mai 2011)

Hat was O.o
9/10

Its Pendulum Tiem.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ogMNV33AhCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (2. Mai 2011)

Mh, gefällt mir jetzt nicht so. 5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sb3EHPfTdH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Butcher's Hook (2. Mai 2011)

Wolf gehört für mich eher in die Kategorie "Geschmackssache"  4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMBHYZEkvAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (3. Mai 2011)

Gutes Lied. 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4B5gT3TtJQ


----------



## Edou (3. Mai 2011)

Naja, 6/10

Um mal die Band von einem meiner Lehrer zu "Promoten" bringen bald ihr Erstes Album....dass sehr viel Verspricht! Hab sie Live gesehn und die Songs...wuah geil.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wChGSvHAtSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Mai 2011)

Ui das hat definitiv sehr viel Potenzial. (Y) 9/10

Alter ich bin wieder voll aufm Pendulum Trip 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6wk2yLXmHQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (3. Mai 2011)

Pendulum ist immer nice  10/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQrUo5mzmGc


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Mai 2011)

Aber auch nur 5/10  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iugk_Cq72kA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (3. Mai 2011)

In Ordung, aber mehr auch nicht. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCV-ZmACWQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (3. Mai 2011)

GEIL 10/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2vQ7MttDNc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2011)

Ich kanns nicht bewertet, irgendwas zwischen verdammt scheisse und verdammt geil o.O 

also 0/10 und 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IkvAb6THQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gazeran (4. Mai 2011)

Hm mein fall ist es nicht, aber es bringt das gut rüber was es soll (für das Spiel), daher:
7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6S-dF3XDyL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mal in ne ganz andere Richtung ;D


----------



## flander1974 (4. Mai 2011)

also ich hör eigendlich kaum die Musik aber würde dem Track 5/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DaN_nEVKWCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (4. Mai 2011)

recht gut ne glatte 7,5/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O79cack72g[/video]


----------



## Reflox (4. Mai 2011)

Ich freu mich jedesmal, wenn es im Radio kommt 10/10 :*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3a0a-3tFbWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (4. Mai 2011)

joa so 6,5/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVc5VONQWD8[/video]


----------



## Terrascream (4. Mai 2011)

Da es nicht verfügbar ist 0/10...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tErF3s-fYp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 <3


----------



## Dominau (4. Mai 2011)

Nicht so meins. 4/10..
In dem Genre gibts eig. nur eine Band die mir zusagt:
[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qYa_Un5DrDg[/video]

Edit: So ab ca. 2:00 fängt mein Lieblingspart an


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Mai 2011)

Ziemlich scheiße.

1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yDEvqdw2fmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2011)

Meeeeehh 3/10 :/ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDwlGbEcJ6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Da kriegt man doch durst aufn schönes Glas Guiness


----------



## flander1974 (4. Mai 2011)

Joa Sau Geil 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZrdQdpixZTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (5. Mai 2011)

Less than Jake kenn ich aus Tony hawks  8/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzxxVx8Ccws


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2011)

Find ich gut, 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZ9iflvCwok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

jo is nice 9/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGDpnytuve8[/video]


----------



## iShock (6. Mai 2011)

einfach nur 10/10 !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6KUVJO8LzSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (6. Mai 2011)

9/10 super Ding








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_6HVF4Qrr4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fangrulf (6. Mai 2011)

Tut mir leid aber mit Hip Hop kann ich leider nischt anfangen also kann ich nicht objektiv sein  3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELyco68w5ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Michalute (6. Mai 2011)

1/10 das Gebrülle mag mir nicht so recht







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hk_dfnOnXvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (6. Mai 2011)

Das soll Musik sein? Sorry, das ist absoluter Mist. 0/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwhvByj8YG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Mai 2011)

Hehe 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wYOabmPQdsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fangrulf (6. Mai 2011)

sehr nett  7,5/10 Nun auch mal was deutsches 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLeo_7c4oPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (6. Mai 2011)

10/10, sonst noch fragen?


Wo MasterXoX schon mit NDH angefangen hat:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcYdHQd5Igw&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Mai 2011)

Hey! Bockt doch  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8kvrYuQHOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fangrulf (6. Mai 2011)

Schick! kannte ich noch gar nciht 8/10

Dabei musste ich irgendwie an das hier denken:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T4ylCeG101A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2011)

Mittelgut, imoment nicht so mein Fall. Trotzdem 7/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7aA-6X8oYVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




eine meiner Lieblingsbands von unseren Nachbarn aus Dänemark  Besonders gegen Ende sehr schön.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Mai 2011)

Vom Sound her ganz ok, aber bei dem Text wird mir leider schlecht. 2/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5jaRipA5_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Mai 2011)

Iron Maiden, live, was will man mehr? 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXhyHncZYf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fangrulf (6. Mai 2011)

Hmm strange irgendwie ganz geil aber irgendwie auch so ganz und gar nicht o:O deshalb 5/10

so nun mal mein momentanes lieblingslied  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDQnMQA_I4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

nice 9/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIiYZh0BnsM[/video]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Mai 2011)

"Diese Video enthält Content von UMG. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar." -/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q5O06Eoq8ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fangrulf (7. Mai 2011)

jeaaah geilo danke musst ihr mir glatt ein paar mal anhören 8,5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQ3qJmgktS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (7. Mai 2011)

Die Jungs sind super. 9/10



Gegen RASSENHASS und gegen das VERGESSEN!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCVOILQbqkc&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2011)

Überraschend gut 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmayjCeO_98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (7. Mai 2011)

Joa geht 5.5/10 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Axj7wfSUftI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ich find den Refrain so geil


----------



## Fangrulf (7. Mai 2011)

Hmm die Gitarren sind ja ganz nett aber die art des gesangs ist eher weniger mein ding 6,5/10


Nun mal eines meiner Top 10 Lieder... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGtrNZwqpCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (7. Mai 2011)

Subjektiv betrachtet trifft es nicht 100% meinen Geschmack. Ist mir persönlich zu langweilig. daher mal ne 5/10

Objektiv würd ich mal sagen: Die Instrumentals sind ganz Okay und der Gesang "ertragbar" da geb ich mal 7/10

7+5 = 12/2 = 6

Also treffen wir uns zwischen 5 und 7 und 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQru7oCdYXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Churchak (7. Mai 2011)

hmmm das Lied läst bei mir was anklingen erinnert mich nur ned was es genau ist find es aber ned übel 8/10

Mal ne gaaaaanz andere Richtung um mal bissel mehr Gegengewicht zu dem vielen Metal hier im Thread zu bekommen! ;P





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQ4WRIEuCVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Mai 2011)

Ha, wie episch xD 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADk8LOtmXfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2011)

Klingt verdammt gut *_* 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAjR4_CbPpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2011)

"Not available blablabla" Aus der Erinnerung heraus 6/10

Mein momentanes Lieblingslied 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gW3sabxJBk&hd=1


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Mai 2011)

Klasse Song. 9/10



Mal was female fronted.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWN7W1iQkzw&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## flander1974 (8. Mai 2011)

Also der Song überzeugt mich glatte 9/10









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iX3DmzFqsSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2011)

joa ganz nett, 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QP2gRHj6cxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




let the guilt go...


----------



## Jordin (8. Mai 2011)

sweet! volle 10/10 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivrLvAQdyvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fangrulf (8. Mai 2011)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah -.- der rest war allerdings klasse also 8,0/10

so nun mal was zum wachwerden 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IrOfvhFiq6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2011)

Sorry aber wie kann man nur so nen scheiß anhören...is ja furchtbar 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dnxr9fWUaXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Mai 2011)

Naja, Geschmackssache.  1/10



Aber das hat Style:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igaCKvcRsh0&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2011)

Durch das 8 Bit wirds wenigstens erträglich 3/10

Dazu hab ich aber noch was 








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26ho9yEAOrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Mai 2011)

Wie Episch ist das denn?  10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmF6ilOm-vc&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (8. Mai 2011)

Trollhammaren und Equilibrium sind eh beste für 8bit, Folk Metal ftw.

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ah0_E-zF5JU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2011)

Hmm nicht so mein Fall, da mir der 8-bit Zeugs aber normalerweise gefällt... 5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8zmZlYX8i-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




0:30 gehts los. &#9829;


----------



## Jordin (8. Mai 2011)

&#9829;10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xn9M9f7XysI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (8. Mai 2011)

Nicht meins 3/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogMNV33AhCY


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2011)

Pendulum ist episch! 10/10 Obwohl es eigentlich gar nicht in meinen eigentlichen Geschmack passt gefällt mir eigentlich fast alles von ihnen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Y_ABZQn1j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

hmm garnichtmal schlecht 7/10


Stilwechsel




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mYAAVkDUME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (9. Mai 2011)

10/10






Ich Liebe die Hauptschule die lernen wenigstens wat fürs Leben 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vwFNH3w3FJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (9. Mai 2011)

Anfangs das allerste Mal vielleicht etwas lustig gewesen, ansonsten allerunterster Bullshi-
0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XVifw7Atg2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ma bissl vorstimmen auf das Konzert am Donnerstag. *_*


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2011)

COB ist immer gut 8/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVFI4tVl4XY


----------



## Edou (9. Mai 2011)

Ganz Nett.  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgv3dnMHQd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (9. Mai 2011)

3/10 zu viel Testosteron 



[dailymotion]xbqtv5_fraulein-wunder-wenn-ich-ein-junge_music[/dailymotion]


----------



## Dominau (9. Mai 2011)

Whahaha, das musste ich immer im Radio/Fernsehn hören. 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8dcFljhgAQ


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Mai 2011)

Der Refrain gefällt mir dann doch ziemlich gut. 7/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2gXE_AqXz7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (9. Mai 2011)

Hört sich an wie Hundeknurren ^^ 3/10 weil der Bass ok ist







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_YKdMg4RT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (10. Mai 2011)

Ich konnte das Intro schon als Kind nicht leiden. 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfYq-7zAQFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrollJumper (10. Mai 2011)

9/10, Alestorm + (beliebiges alkoholisches Getränk einfügen) + Kumpels = Win

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXWaVz4yogI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

4/10


durch eure extremst männliche und böse und hassende und männliche und schwarze und gröhlende und (sagte ich schon männliche?) maskuline Musikrichtung wird der Eindruck geweckt, ihr wollt von einer phobischen Störung ablenken, von den Justin Biber Postern in eurem Zimmer! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KyeppYpkmWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lasst es zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2011)

ahh Ohrenkrebs -5/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSfA2hES1zc[/video]


----------



## Berserkius (10. Mai 2011)

0/10 leider nicht mein Fall







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HUMTHgqYqxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2011)

Das Video ist... naja, Der Song ist in Ordnung, 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GjQUhA0U37U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> 4/10
> 
> 
> durch eure extremst männliche und böse und hassende und männliche und schwarze und gröhlende und (sagte ich schon männliche?) maskuline Musikrichtung wird der Eindruck geweckt, ihr wollt von einer phobischen Störung ablenken, von den Justin Biber Postern in eurem Zimmer!
> ...



Sowas zu bewerten ist illegal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Scherz, aber das musste mal sein 

@ Über mir: Korn geht eigentlich immer, nur will mir dieses Lied nicht so recht :< 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=njloMiAWlrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fangrulf (10. Mai 2011)

Rob Zombie hat immer ne glatte 9/10 verdient 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YMve2uOkvPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wobei ich dannach hierdran denken musste O.o


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

Lol wie geil ist das denn? XD 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjQENYoL5SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Klassiker auskram*
*In deep memories of Flekz 6. *


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2011)

Sehr geil, 9/10  Edit : Ja damit bist du gemeint Yves 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZzQwkk_jRdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: @yves Proxy is mir zu kompliziert, hab das Video auch so gefunden


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> "Dieses Video...blablabla" :/



War sowas von klar. -.- habs editiert, wenns immernoch net funktioniert versuchs mit nem Proxy. Medien sollten für jeden frei zugänglich sein. Punkt. 

*Ich lasse mit diesem Post die Bewertung für meinen Nachposter frei, habe 1. jetzt 2 Mal hintereinander geposted, 2. soll es nur eine Anmerkung sein dass ich es editiert habe etc.*


----------



## Fangrulf (10. Mai 2011)

Genialer Song noch lieber in der orchester Version aber man kann ja nciht alles haben  9/10

Nun mein lieblingssong einer meiner ehemaligen Lieblingsbands:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T_U-fQ8OHNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Edit: @yves Proxy is mir zu kompliziert, hab das Video auch so gefunden




Mh also dachte ich auch immer, aber mit Foxproxy geht sowas ganz fix und leicht (Naja manchmal muss man auch etwas suchen um nen guten Server zu finden, aber es gibt Tonnen Seiten die man per Google findet) 

Naja egal hast es ja gefunden  Ist die 9/10 für mich oder war wieder irgendwo ein Post zwischen? Grad nicht geschaut da ich nur hier die Quote rausgesucht habe... 

@ Über mir: COB --> Auto 10/10, freue mich so auf Übermorgen \m/






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ir-jKSDZYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (10. Mai 2011)

Kann isch net gucken. Bewerte Sh1k4ri letzte Beiträge dafür mit ten von ten points! 

[dailymotion]x132h5_monster-magnet-space-lord[/dailymotion]

so ab 1:30


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2011)

Nett Nett, 8/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hszZmFRPqx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Pt. 2 fetzt auch o:


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Najaa 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Zbuv6pcseA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

Disturbed sowieso 10/10

Mal bissl Volk Metal hier <3






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9PXRE25Et3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (11. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Disturbed sowieso 10/10
> 
> Mal bissl -_*F*_olk Metal hier <3



fix'd 

10/10 nur schon für ersten paar sekunden. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CYU51weFM2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (11. Mai 2011)

Video nicht verfügbar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaTsHCNlWdo&hd=1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2011)

kann man hören, 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1OmnPS__aN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Episch... *-*


----------



## Jordin (11. Mai 2011)

10/10   


[dailymotion]x39bfz_good-charlotte-dance-floor-anthem[/dailymotion]


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> 10/10



10/10 Kenne das Lied schon länger, wusste nicht, dass es das ist... ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0j6VoW6vv9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> fix'd



Tja mal wieder der Beweis: Die Hitze raucht einem das Hirn weg  
Normalerweise würd ich so nen Fehler nie machen T_T Jetz fühl ich mich scheiße...

@ Über mir:

Baawww >.<
10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-64CaD8GXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muss auch mal sein...^^


----------



## Nebola (11. Mai 2011)

Nicht meins 4/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG6G4XBnvLQ&feature=related 

Ich find das irgendwie geil


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

verstörend ^^ 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73Y7IHs_K60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrascream (11. Mai 2011)

Sehr merkwürdig 2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mRoY7zAXfcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2011)

Bevor es hier ne 0/10 gibt, gebe ich lieber mal ne 10/10  Eyes Set to Kill sind klasse 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKzyhA-lrqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Whoaaaaarr irish folk <3 UND DAS BANJOOOO *-*


----------



## Nebola (11. Mai 2011)

Ganz gut 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPI6g_XG7ck


----------



## yves1993 (12. Mai 2011)

AHAHAHA GENIL MADE MY WEEK 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=auMXNAChH70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fangrulf (12. Mai 2011)

hmm wesentlich besser als erwartet  8/10

Nun mal ein Klassiker im Abschiedsgewand sonst mag ich live versionen nicht sonderlich aber ich war dabei und es war Gänsehaut pur....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbzSWcRM9u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Mai 2011)

Hah, von 2:50-2:52 sind sogar 2 Freunde von mir zu sehen. 
Grave Digger sind episch, Hansi Kürsch ist ok und Van Canto sind ziemlicher Müll, von daher --> 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LZA43nNekKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Budegirl (12. Mai 2011)

Weil Grave Digger eine richtig geile Liveband ist, und dies eine supercoole Version ist : 10/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MMY_ZEgfjz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Weil es eine super Einstimmung auf die OpenAir-Saison ist =)
PARTEYYYYY!! ^^



edit: i am too late ^^ Skeletonwitch: auch sehr cool. 9/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2011)

Nicht soooo mein Fall, aber macht doch gute Laune  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_bQ80xZNwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Unglaublich... Live noch besser als auf dem Album...


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (12. Mai 2011)

Kenn die Band zwar nich, aber hört sich richtig gut an  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6KXgjLqSTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Disturbed


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Mai 2011)

Disturbed hat mich ganz klar in meinen heutigen Musikgeschmack gebracht. Hör die heute noch gerne.

8/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zWfZWBf08A0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damit ich auch mal was anderes poste.


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

ist mal was anderes und interessantes 9/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogMNV33AhCY[/video]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2011)

10/10 - einfach nur wunderschön &#9829; ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nRyiM4UOXWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Mai 2011)

Joa passt 7/10  

I want to...BREAK FREE!! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (12. Mai 2011)

Aaahhh A&A &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;/10!!! Lovin' it!  Aber leider zu spät... 
Also zu Queen: der Song ist jetzt nicht mein favorit, aber die message stimmt 8/10 

[dailymotion]x1zeqt_angels-and-airwaves-the-adventure[/dailymotion]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2011)

10trillionen/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bb8jUQl-_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Serj ist echt der Größte  Und mit dem Orchestra im Hintergrund... *-*


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2011)

Ganz gut 8/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0DeIqJm4vM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2011)

Zwar nicht so mein Ding aber interessant zu hören 6/10

Jetzt mal was wunderschönes als Abwechslung zu dem furchtbar aggressiven Metalzeug.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCObXuAwCIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3
EDIT: Zu spät...haha Lonely Island ist immer 10/10


----------



## Nebola (12. Mai 2011)

12/10 Erinnert mich immer an Simpsons :O

Sry nochmal Lonely Island 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## yves1993 (13. Mai 2011)

Naja nicht so meins, und ich dachte auch da kommt jetzt was Piratenmäßiges...lol 3/10

Hier mein absoluter Favorit von Alestorm:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eDOFzu-6MD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2011)

A Billion/10. <3 Kanns kaum erwarten bis das Album rauskommt.
Aber wie kann man Lonely Island nur 3/10 geben... Der Song ist viel zu genial 
Was ganz anderes aber genau so episches - ab 0:50 gehts richtig los, sollte man ganz anhören 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=avhuUZqSO8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2011)

Bei Pendulum sind 10/10 schon vorprogrammiert 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ubjaEUGmcAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 0:30


----------



## yves1993 (13. Mai 2011)

Mh solala 5/10

Wie sie jetzt alle mit Pendulum kommen nachdem ichs geposted hab... xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fnayvmyploE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3 Rob Zombies kleinerer Bruder...


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2011)

nicht verfügbar :<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VFwGwVN_AOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

let it rock 10/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgVKEg5khsw[/video]


----------



## llcool13 (14. Mai 2011)

7/10 Ganz nett





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzF0hHb7xMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (14. Mai 2011)

Dropkick Murphys muss mann einfach mögen  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ix_mG-ETPFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (14. Mai 2011)

Blind Guardian sind ganz gut, das Lied ist auch nicht Schlecht. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6F9aJuHJE80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Mai 2011)

Nicht schlecht. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olwVCye_6Do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ok, das ist das letzte Lied was ich von The Gaslight Anthem posten werde...vorerst...vielleicht....eventuell...unter Umständen....


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

10/10 Gaslight Anthem rockt einfach. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FhnEonq-7Ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So richtig los gehts ab 1:00


----------



## Fangrulf (14. Mai 2011)

joah... mehr fällt mir leider auch nciht ein :/ 6,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vl5McGN2L-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (14. Mai 2011)

Da fehlen einem die Worte... 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqPdtJLkZuY&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2011)

Aww Zwischenposter. Naja eig ganz gut, aber der Klare Gesang gefällt mir nicht so 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UurrcAEzfKY&hd=1


----------



## yves1993 (14. Mai 2011)

10/10 weil Equilibrium. Folk Metal <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h1SkliRNZU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eins der Besten...


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> 10/10 weil Equilibrium. Folk Metal <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evDOp8HzGfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Weisst du was Jutowich?
Das ist mein Meisterwerk!


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

joa recht gut 7/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-i77PS14d4[/video]

(hehe Schleichwerbung)


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2011)

Nicht meins aber 6/10

So jetzt quäle ich euch. Und wehe es gibt jemand auch nur 1 Punkt dafür 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpWfAiz1RC0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## yves1993 (15. Mai 2011)

Hab extra das Ding ausm AMSPRT rausgezogen für die Facebook 30 Day Song challenge "The Song you hate"...

-*&#8734;/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=gXa5gzUiNUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*<3 Vomitory*
*


----------



## zoizz (15. Mai 2011)

akzeptabel 5/10



Genrehopping




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3vG-XGBIFxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ideal für PvP oder andere Hass-Hobbies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Verdammt, langsam finde ich Gefallen an diesem Pendulumrams


----------



## yves1993 (15. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> PS: Verdammt, langsam finde ich Gefallen an diesem Pendulumrams



5/10

Tja Pendulum hats halt in sich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6wk2yLXmHQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe diese Kommentare bei Youtube XD

The drop is so heavy bin laden dropped his turbin and died,my rubix&#65279; cube fell off my desk&#65279; and completed itself, neighbors called the police and they got arrested, my windows&#65279; broke,&#65279; my cat&#65279; barked, &#647;x&#477;&#647;&#65279; &#654;&#623; o&#647;&#65279;&#65279; s&#305;&#613;&#647;&#65279;&#65279; p&#305;p&#65279; do&#633;p&#65279; ss&#592;q &#477;&#613;&#647;, I have to&#65279; change my pants, made people&#65279; miss&#65279; the&#65279; like button, mom walked&#65279; in and I&#65279; switched to&#65279; porn, it became my neighbors favorite song, hitler got his gas bill, I pressed F13 for extra bass, my water turned into wine, I clicked 720p,&#65279;&#65279; it went B0:00M


----------



## Arosk (15. Mai 2011)

irgendwie geil 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TNOtXSgl0LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrascream (15. Mai 2011)

Hmm 5/10 nicht ganz so meins.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYwzpcde-Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wenn es hier wohl keinem gefallen wird


----------



## Reflox (15. Mai 2011)

Was hier keinen gefallen?^^ 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tg4u7ko333U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



You got sax roll'd


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (15. Mai 2011)

epic sax guy  11/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIEEIif21g4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mt Eden


----------



## Jordin (15. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie interessant, toller Bass 7,5/10




[dailymotion]xcru59_jedward-under-pressure[/dailymotion]

In Gedenken an die Niederlage von gestern. R.I.P.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2011)

JEDWAAAARRRD!!! And 12 Points goes tooo... Irland!  12/10, endlich mal was ausgefallenes und nicht diese 0815 Schnulzen-Balladen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1GQbMnZu_jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (15. Mai 2011)

wtf dachte jetzt kommt irgendein street fighter cover ^^ nicht mein ding 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTsD2FjmLsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (15. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*&#8734;/10 Für bestes Spiel evar.*[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*
*[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlPp2TytBHs&hd=1*[/font]


----------



## Dominau (15. Mai 2011)

Mir gefällt die Frau  4/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBa1CJ7ibHE

normal kennt man ja andere sachen von den grindfuckers, aber das ist auch recht geil geworden..


----------



## Edou (15. Mai 2011)

7/10 Ist ganz okay.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I8RjK7B3euI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 trick or treat <33333333


----------



## Nebola (15. Mai 2011)

9/10 Ist echt gut

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp4fwumUDLg

Das echt genial, geht mal vom Text aus und net vom Gesang


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Mai 2011)

Naja^^ 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOV5M0lWWLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2011)

8/10, zwar schon alt aber immer noch gut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIwOhNQgKJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ADTR sind echt die Besten


----------



## Jordin (16. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ADTR sind echt die Besten


korrekt! 10/10 

Hat dir schon mal jemand gesagt, dass du einen begnadeten Musikgeschmack hast? ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QaS8CGss73s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2011)

Das Lied ist doch ein Cover eines Pop Songs, oder? Zumindest kommts mir so bekannt vor. Ich sag mal so: Der Anfang ist ganz Nett, der Refrain (wie aus dem Original?) ist ganz Gut. Aber so viel kann ich damit nicht anfangen. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-r02de5e_Pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Motörhead + AC/DC High Voltage Riffs = Pure Epicness.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2011)

thats rock \m/ 9/10, nicht mein Favorit von Motörhead, aber trotzdem klasse.

@ Jordin: Ab und an hör ich das mal, aber hier eher seltener  Vielen Dank 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TXPY61BeOwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Grad bei Scrubs... immer wieder traurig, besonders die Szene :/


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2011)

Ohja, definitiv eine der traurigsten Stellen in Scrubs. 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hpqHeXlVup0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (16. Mai 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfjuVCyzToY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2011)

10/10, hatte auf der vorherigen Seite den anderen Song von der EP gepostet, Hadouken! sind extrem gut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eejLwLXrr1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Geht später noch gut ab ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2011)

angenehm  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gW_Ygekd4fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (16. Mai 2011)

Nice. Aber weil ich solange warten musste, bis es losging nur: 9/10 ^^

Hat mich vom Video hier ran erinnert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EN-3_OR7JoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Mist! Eine Minute zu spät. Ich sollte nicht während des Postens wegbummeln 

Edit #2

Verdammt, ham FF das Vid geändert? Kam da nicht mal rote Farbe von den Wänden? 


> Hat mich vom Video hier ran erinnert


Was erzähl ich denn da?! Stimmt doch gar nicht. Argh!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2011)

Pretender hatte nie rote Farbe  Kriegst aber trotzdem ne 10/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r59PJSD0vy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wunderschön, da kommt man ins Träumen


----------



## zoizz (16. Mai 2011)

A&A sind schon besonders 8/10


Mal was deutsches weibliches rockiges 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0nMlrqhqG8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Nice. Aber weil ich solange warten musste, bis es losging nur: 9/10 ^^



Danke DANKE DAAANKEEEEE OMG hab das solange gesucht... es erinnert mich an eins der besten Videos meiner WoW Zeiten... T_T 
10/10 Extrabewertung.

Und natürlich der Grund dafür:
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=122825

@ Über mir: 7/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ta-Z_psXODw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (17. Mai 2011)

9/10 yoy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfAWReBmxEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (17. Mai 2011)

10/10 eines der besten Lieder überhaupt!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL---4xQYA[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2011)

Ein Stück Musikgeschichte ... 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8TAJ_be8S8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Newcomer aus England, unüberhörbar  Hab sie letztes Jahr als Vorband von Enter Shikari kennen gelernt, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Sind wirklich nette Jungs, sehr bodenständig und gut drauf (Bisschen schwer zu verstehen, aber wir habens hinbekommen ^^). Und ihre Musik hat nen hohen Wiedererkennungswert, aber hört selbst.


----------



## xxdaxterxx (17. Mai 2011)

3/10 nicht so mein geschmack 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4dDcaEOom3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Prinz


----------



## iShock (17. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Newcomer aus England, unüberhörbar  Hab sie letztes Jahr als Vorband von Enter Shikari kennen gelernt, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Sind wirklich nette Jungs, sehr bodenständig und gut drauf (Bisschen schwer zu verstehen, aber wir habens hinbekommen ^^). Und ihre Musik hat nen hohen Wiedererkennungswert, aber hört selbst.



hehe genau wie bei mir x), live auch richtig geil muss ich sagen


7/10 für Prinz Pi ist nicht ganz mein Geschmack aber noch ok 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpNLaaIbcWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (18. Mai 2011)

Hat was 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rw7w2b_FTC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fröstler (18. Mai 2011)

geht so 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QivOSmES9-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2011)

Legendärer Song, legendärer Film  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yqIGLHez2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




WHOA September noch soooo lange hin, trotzdem wird das EPISCH *-*


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2011)

_Nich so schlecht....9/10_

_
_

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=pJK5ZZg0Sc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_
_
_

_ETHS <3 ich habe die Live gesehen der absolute Hammer das resultat wahren Blaue Flecken und ne ausgekugelte Sc_hulter


----------



## Edou (18. Mai 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_dynl-vnzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (18. Mai 2011)

1/10 Trostpunkt, gefällt mir garnicht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpaYnEi3YlA&hd=1 

So typische CoD Epic Musik


----------



## yves1993 (18. Mai 2011)

10/10 Transformers ftw xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0zDKPQlxKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (18. Mai 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> 1/10 Trostpunkt, gefällt mir garnicht



 - Naja ich konnt mich ne weile auch nicht mit Death Metal anfreunden. =)

@Dropkick Murphys 8/10 Rockt eigentlich Gut, vielleicht nichts was ich zu meinem Lieblingslied wird, dass ich 50000000 mal am Tag hören könnte, aber definitiv nicht Schlecht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOHEe2txc04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Mein Aktuelles Lieblingslied von Helloween. Bah, dieser Text, diese Instrumentals.....<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2011)

Entweder sind es meine Kopfhörer oder das Schlagzeug hört sich wirklich ein bissl komisch an.

trotzdem, is  halt Helloween ^^ 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zAuqowo5vA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (18. Mai 2011)

Ich mag Super Mario (jaja, die guten, alten Zeiten xD), aber der Song sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu  3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWLXQ9DX4Sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Mai 2011)

Gnah 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKZEkOXomNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2011)

Gneeeehh 5/10 :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3oDVDyOrAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Unzählige Erinnerungen ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Mai 2011)

Goil 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaTsHCNlWdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: kennt jemand ne instrumental version von dem von mir gepostetem lied?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Mai 2011)

Gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht, aber Eluveitie haben auch zigtausend Instrumental Lieder

Zum Lied: Find das neuste Album ziemlich langweilig und das Lied sticht auch nicht raus
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VGnOLY_nvGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (18. Mai 2011)

3/10


Crossover at its best




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShrvEqZG6QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Mai 2011)

Nunja 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMN6CuB6R1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (19. Mai 2011)

7/10 ganz ok - das gewisse etwas fehlt mir jedoch :I
zum Video passts aber ganz gut ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHhox4_SeHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xxdaxterxx (19. Mai 2011)

6/10 sagt mir zwar nix hört sich aber ganz gut an




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcfXE9jaCUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


krieg bei den lied immer übelst Gänsehaut


----------



## Jordin (19. Mai 2011)

hat seine Höhepunkte 5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_tjr3q5ZQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich mag den Song


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Mai 2011)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7pT66VLxggM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2011)

9/10, Slylar Grey hat ne richtig gute Stimme ^^ Rap ist in Ordnung..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D7MTZQcnz64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nie in meinem Leben werde ich so gut spielen können... *-*

Der Refrain ab 2:48... da bekomme ich Gänsehaut ^^


----------



## charly-sue (19. Mai 2011)

uhhh nicht schlecht ^^ 
könnt ich sicher nicht mehr 
7/10 weil mir das lied gefällt xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zs880J3PZUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



weil ichs maag..


----------



## Jordin (19. Mai 2011)

@ Sh1k4ri: Datt kenn ich doch... Argh, welches Lied ist das? Ich komm nicht drauf -.-

 mag ich net ...1/10 zu viel Plastik für meinen Geschmack

[dailymotion]xvx72_30-seconds-to-mars-the-kill[/dailymotion]

Eine der besten Bands ever! &#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2011)

@Jordin: Sind die Eagles mit Hotel California ^^


B2T: 1000000000000000001525/10 - 23.08. in Hamburg... with meeeeee  Also ich neige dazu  zu sagen, dass wir nen recht ähnlichen Geschmack haben 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aZjHY5F7gNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Mai 2011)

doppel post sorry


----------



## Olliruh (19. Mai 2011)

Nice 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=74fspICoPk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2011)

7/10. Ich mag das "neue" Rise Against nicht, ihr Konzert letztes Jahr war zwar der Oberhammer, aber irgendwie... ReEducation ist noch einer der besseren Songs :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c5mMQUX1Lok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




R.i.P. Paul Gray ...


----------



## llcool13 (19. Mai 2011)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EijZGLxRp9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (19. Mai 2011)

Geht so... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGt0nDKu0cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*hust*


----------



## xxdaxterxx (19. Mai 2011)

1/10 bin für den Wrestlingkram zu alt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hpdPjE_dW7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



glaub worum es da geht hat jeder schonmal gedacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2011)

Prinz Pi ist leider nicht sooo mein Geschmack... 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_Od0PJp6GI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Schööön ^^


----------



## yves1993 (19. Mai 2011)

Nicht schlecht, auch wenns nix für meinen Geschmack ist. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dVVZaZ8yO6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. Mai 2011)

Ziemlich cool. Nicht so gut wie Still Alive aber trotzdem ziemlich gut. 9/10
Edit: Nachdem ich mir nochmal Still Alive angehört habe, habe ich mich umentschieden: 10/10.
Manchmal hört sich manches nicht so gut an wie man es in Erinnerung hat....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6hug3oqB90w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V1reT2HESYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



cooler Film, cooler Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Mai 2011)

Extrem geiler Film, ziemlich durchschnittlicher Song
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRKvqL1whEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2011)

angenehm auch mal ohne "Gesang" 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c0EG5CaXBsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



für unsere hater .. ääh .. metal-fraktion


----------



## Nebola (19. Mai 2011)

7/10 Ist ganz cool vom text her 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt3VgdvLr2I&hd=1


----------



## iShock (20. Mai 2011)

3/10 nicht meins :S





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHK_HoOM1xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Helloween-Cover... wo ist Edou ?^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Mai 2011)

4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMrCW07XBS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Linija (20. Mai 2011)

Fast besser als das "Original" 9/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JvYCdx9mwNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2011)

10/10. LMFAO sind genial 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ng8AHEpNDyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




RAAAAAAAWRRRR


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Mai 2011)

Nicht schlecht. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HgAjFvHYqhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (20. Mai 2011)

Hört sich ganz gut an. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9I-I6yMx23g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



musste jetz sein


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2011)

Meh, Österreichisch. Ist aber ganz ok, mit dem richtigen Alk-Pegel mit Sicherheit feiertauglich 

6,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wd-MSHK3_TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3 Rucka Rucka Ali


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Mai 2011)

Alles was dort gesagt wird, entspricht der Wahrheit...außer das mit Kanadiern. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSwaVvF7rdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Mai 2011)

Brauch ich mir nicht anzuhören, mein Fav von Flogging Molly. 10/10 


Einfach nur Episch...
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=FtsJ-p6yt_A[/youtube]


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (20. Mai 2011)

Hans Zimmer macht einfach immer epische Soundtracks  10/10

mach ich doch gleich damit weiter 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JbzlalR6wcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (20. Mai 2011)

jo des kann was 8/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsN9L5SEg5U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## yves1993 (21. Mai 2011)

Pendulum halt. 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mn0qwodJQ_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute gute alte Zeiten... Hach damals als ich das das erste Mal gehört habe... °_° Sowieso schon das tollste Fest im Spiel gewesen und naja :/ Schade was Blizz dem Game angetan hat T_T


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2011)

Joa geht so, gibt bessere Lieder von Pendulum ^^ 7/10


Edit: Raawwwr, yves  9/10. Die WoW Soundtracks sind alle samt klasse!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Irgendwie hab ich mich in den Song verliebt


----------



## yves1993 (21. Mai 2011)

Und ich hab mich in GLaDOS verliebt <3 PORTAL FTW!! 10/10

Auch wenn ichs scho geposted hab... einfach damit Portal 2 dran anknüpft, "Want you gone" ist ebenfalls einfach nur genial ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dVVZaZ8yO6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (21. Mai 2011)

Die Portal Songs sind einfach nur genial. 10/10  




Mal was balladeskes

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVxuKIclSyQ&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Mai 2011)

Nicht so meins. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zmAqwsla47E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2011)

10/10. Flogging Molly sind klasse 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1AOp9c5DRzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hach, Irish Folk ist einfach wunderschön ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. Mai 2011)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVRMsHj9QEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 1:00 wenn man Intros nicht abkann.

Diese Stimme.. <3


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2011)

Bisschen langes Intro, ja. Hat aber was  7,5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XsN-G6W4d9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Nein, das ist nicht rassistisch gemeint. Es ist nur eine Parodie.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Mai 2011)

Ganz ok 6.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpzHLB-wv30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (21. Mai 2011)

hmm 5/10




This is fun!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nd2wrMoTK-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Määh ;P


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Mai 2011)

Ähm ja  2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2a4gyJsY0mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (21. Mai 2011)

anhörbar 6,5/10


[dailymotion]x1uuvj_tenacious-d-tribute[/dailymotion]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2011)

JB und Kyle Glass = Episch!!! OVERNINTETOUSAND/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7lfODpMH7aQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwrrrr *-*


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2011)

nettes intro aber rest geht garnicht, ist zu hart dann 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_F9qPODpUpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




mal bissel abwechslung hier rein...


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2011)

1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fJWlhRjopQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (22. Mai 2011)

Manowar °_° 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1QMQfrecy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2011)

joa, bin nicht der allergrößte Skrillex Fan,,, 6/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mk10COBhlA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (22. Mai 2011)

ordentlich 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DQyMJw1IJNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Mai 2011)

Jaja, die guten, alten Metallica. 10/10



Die Jungs kommen aus Österreich und spielen ihre Songs auf Deutsch, Englisch, Französisch und Spanisch.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpoHT5gXD60&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2011)

ganz ok 5,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wSr7h_pjxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (22. Mai 2011)

8/10. hat ein freund von mir oft gesungen. ich finds witzig 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7mXoK27eD0


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (22. Mai 2011)

Onkelz 	8.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HZfnzcL6phU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2011)

Onkelz geht immer 10/10 	(Erinnerung live)

[dailymotion]x233cw_apocalyptica-hope-vol-ii[/dailymotion]





Hammerstimme der Typ




&#8364;: 2late .... aber Hollywood Undead waren auch mal fett (SwanSongs), das neue Album ist nurnoch auf Kommerz gemacht ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2011)

Ich seh nur ein schwarzes Viereck :/    -/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Urp6ieyKlnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hat mich ein wenig verzaubert


----------



## Fangrulf (23. Mai 2011)

Schönes lied!  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NAcN4V6QZko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dling (23. Mai 2011)

5/10

Ich mach mit Hollywood Undead weiter, weils einfach soo geil is 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2cr9_E5B_xE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (23. Mai 2011)

Oh nein! WEG DAMIT! Hat ein Kumpel von mir immer gehört und ich HASSE sie einfach. 
Trotzdem 3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxgnR1wIXKc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2011)

Sorry, es gibt leider kaum eine Band die ich noch mehr Hasse .. :/   0/10

[myvideo] http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7364665/10_Years_Wasteland [/myvideo]


----------



## yves1993 (23. Mai 2011)

Diese Werbung ist so scheisse omfg >.< 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c71RCAyLS1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Steph-nana (23. Mai 2011)

Ist ganz nett das Lied 7/10*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UasoJZSiRkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Mai 2011)

Steph-nana schrieb:


> Ist ganz nett das Lied 7/10*



O.o nie Spongebob geschaut? Das bricht mir aber jetzt das Herz. </3 ._. ;(  T_T

Naja genug Emoticons... 

8/10, sehr schön. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AmALqD1e5No

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2011)

ICH LIEBE SCOTT PILGRIM vs THE WORLD UND DIE SOUNDTRACKS  !!!! 10000/10, mein absoluter absoluter Lieblingsfilm 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-jMruFHTwrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




&#9829;


----------



## Jordin (24. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ICH LIEBE SCOTT PILGRIM vs THE WORLD UND DIE SOUNDTRACKS  !!!! 10000/10, mein absoluter absoluter Lieblingsfilm


Meiner auch!!!! 
Surprise-Surprise/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6q0VcgOfIQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fand ich damals voll &#9829;
Besonders die Stelle 3:33


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2011)

TRILLIONEN/10. 3x aufm Konzert, jedes Mal einfach nur GEIL!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=veUzNHSYenE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (24. Mai 2011)

Nix was ich mir dauerhaft anhören könnte, aber grundsätzlich scheints nicht Schlecht. 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMbXWafxKp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Gott, ich hab mich in Trick or Treat Verliebt. Tolle Band und die neue Singel ist Episch! Want MOOOORE. =)


----------



## Jordin (24. Mai 2011)

5/10 wegen dem lustigen Video

Apropos Lovesong:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKJGbmx4VvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2011)

Ärtzte nicht sooo mein Fall. trotzdem 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLTSBvXRwMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Mai 2011)

9/10 Ärzte halt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iiNyQD5Yq3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Falls jemand die (übersetzten) Lyrics braucht: Übersetzung


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2011)

warum postest du dann kein neues video?

kollege hat mich gewzungen haha





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTPX816xT7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Steph-nana (24. Mai 2011)

Stehe nicht so auf diese Art von Musik. 5/10 *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Btslv172ceg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (24. Mai 2011)

gefällt mir überhaupt nich :/ 2/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MxV3goDRS8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: ahhh 2 late 

Jan Hegenberg is toll 9/10


----------



## Steph-nana (24. Mai 2011)

Find ich eigentlich ganz gut  9/10 Sternen



> Jan Hegenberg is toll 9/10



!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aym8_S3BXKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (24. Mai 2011)

Big Bang Theory: Instant 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDl9ZMfj6aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Mai 2011)

"Dieses Video ist in diesem Land nicht verfügbar." -/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7DwT_2QQU64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (24. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube jegliche Bewertung entfällt....

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzKhkD-rg50&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (24. Mai 2011)

Hat was  8/10

Um mich mal dem Niveau anzupassen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9sEI1AUFJKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Mai 2011)

Hell Yeah!/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gZ4EE-zG0yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (25. Mai 2011)

9/10 Mit den kann man bestimmt ma gut ein Kaffee trinken gehen


Arosk@ war nicht dein ernst mit den Kollegah Song oder?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgCOUO-s8nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2011)

sehr schön. 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vSOUM1OfaGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2011)

sehr gut 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-l-Ja5ItAY


----------



## El Homer (25. Mai 2011)

Hmm.. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44SPNavv45s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2011)

Irish > all  10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2sPvjlTdHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



legendär.


----------



## Trolligerand (26. Mai 2011)

10/10 johnny > all 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wOtLbwjKhOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> Arosk@ war nicht dein ernst mit den Kollegah Song oder?



natürlich ^^

Ich hör immer mehr durcheinander, zwar immer noch Metal standardmäßig aber trotz allem widersprüchliches wie Hardstyle und Hands-Up oder auch Trance und Dubstep... und zwischendurch auch guten Rap ^^ ich bin nicht mehr so fixiert auf eine Richtung wie früher.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2011)

LOL wie geil  10/10 flawless...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=atdUtc45aKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2011)

8/10. Mag Skrillex nicht soo, aber der Song ist in Ordnung. 

And now let the bass cannon kick it...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Htm_956k5ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Oh Sh*t.


----------



## Cantharion (26. Mai 2011)

9/10
btw: Skrillex hat geilere Tracks als "my name is skrillex"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a81G0HrUcIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> 9/10
> btw: Skrillex hat geilere Tracks als "my name is skrillex"
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=a81G0HrUcIc[/media]



Jo zB Fucking Die... <3

8/10 btw





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1QMQfrecy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yadiz (26. Mai 2011)

Nicht so meins, aber trotzdem nicht schlecht. 7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xymjDyGIvQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

gefällt mir sehr gut 10/10

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roDXSHSEuoo[/video]


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2011)

[Ist in diesem Land nicht verfügbar]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FfcRNbJ6_4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2011)

10/10, was erwartest du mien Jung ? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDvsxMeDSfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




"auf dem Lande auf dem Meer lauert das Verderben. Die Kreatur muss...STERBEEEEEENNN"


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2011)

Episch 10/10 *o*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6hFg2WDyCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Mai 2011)

Find ich jetzt nich so pralle..
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ViSZI6UJEUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2011)

Japanischer Homo Metal oder wie? 

1/10, aber humoristisch wertvoll.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=99TpZAeQzvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß es um ehrlich zu sein nicht. Klingt wie ne schlechte Mischung aus schlechtem Deathcore+Mathcore und dazu noch so Electro Gedöhns


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2011)

Video vergessen?^^

Egal für Iron Maiden gibts auf jeden mal ne 7/10, -3 weil mir der Song jetz nich unbedingt soo gefällt... aber naja 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3EIogaEwxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*_* Scott Pilgrim <3


----------



## iShock (27. Mai 2011)

Prodigy gingen mir früher richtig auf den Sack aber mittlerweile gehts 6/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3YJdVsF_emc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (27. Mai 2011)

7/10 recht gut 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DpcpK2JD6G0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2011)

Nicht schlecht, 8/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n5Q1d0LPzR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (27. Mai 2011)

crank 7,5/10

[dailymotion]x3pa8_the-offspring-the-kids-aren-t-alrig[/dailymotion]


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2011)

Ganz gut 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kx6FV2qR2TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2011)

In Ordnung, is mir ein wenig zu "ruhig".  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1mPY9z4kvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mag die eigentlich überhaupt nicht, aber bei dem krieg ich immer sofort Gänsehaut...


----------



## Jordin (27. Mai 2011)

10/10
Nen ganzes Album könnte ich mir nicht von ihr anhören, dafür ist mir ihre Stimme zu prägnant, aber der Song ist toll.

[dailymotion]xamf5x_papa-roach-forever-directed-by-ramo[/dailymotion]


----------



## Acid_1 (27. Mai 2011)

Papa Roach gehen durch. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiL3kE1iVQ4&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## Fangrulf (27. Mai 2011)

Jeah 9,0/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9wOBDwZsYbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2011)

Geil Oo 9/10

-.- Zwischenposter 
Naja auch gut 8/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TO4ZgyIiCmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (27. Mai 2011)

klingt ganz gut 8/10  Aber die Masken machen mir Angst xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtnVduIY75Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2011)

jop mag ich, 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-4QP5jsrAaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




schon fast ein klassiker


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Mai 2011)

Ultra Meeeeeh 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pE08ijclWKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (27. Mai 2011)

1/10 sind da zwei Tonspuren übereinander oder mutt datt so?

[dailymotion]xh7q3d_jimmy-eat-world-big-casino[/dailymotion]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2011)

i like  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a7nPmn3soiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*duck*


----------



## Jordin (27. Mai 2011)

8/10 Wir ham keine so schöne Hymne...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRehmX3zlwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*schluck* Hab grad ne sentimentale Phase - wehe einer lacht!


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Mai 2011)

Schöner Song. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf8XXC9nsM8&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

hm kann damit nix anfangen 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YhhSXuPlw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (28. Mai 2011)

Ist ganz Gut, jagt einen aber auch in der Werbung.  Find die Stimmen ganz schön. 7,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZojHIL1fHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Mai 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ist ganz Gut, jagt einen aber auch in der Werbung.  Find die Stimmen ganz schön. 7,5/10



Bisher nur im Spot von Pro 7 gehört vom Dokufilm "Unsere Erde" der heute ja läuft.

Mh ganz ok. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sb1NaqB_thg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (28. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Bisher nur im Spot von Pro 7 gehört vom Dokufilm "Unsere Erde" der heute ja läuft.



Nichtnur dazu, aber öfter auch als Band promo auf Pro7. Also ohne Werbung für diese Doku. ^^


----------



## zoizz (29. Mai 2011)

die Stimme ist nicht ganz top, ansonsten 8/10


Grad aufm Lieblingssender gehört:
*



*[dailymotion]/xfrvm_tamoto-beware[/dailymotion]*
*


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Mai 2011)

Uuuuh, ganz nice ^^ 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9PqIXeRzyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2011)

gefällt mir überhaupt nicht 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yfwlj0gba_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tonkra (29. Mai 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Zitatieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkung in deinem land nicht verfügbar _



Tipp dafür:
Hydemyass.com (einfach url copy&paste)


7/10



Etwas melancholisch zur abwechslung... is älter und ne live version. sie is 16 (zumindest zu dem zeitpunkt^)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PCfTHeFotg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (29. Mai 2011)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Tipp dafür:
> Hydemyass.com (einfach url copy&paste)



Hidemyass ist shit, funktioniert nur selten...
Foxyproxy regelt 

Mh net so meins, selbst dann net wenn ich schlecht drauf wäre :/ 

2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h44LIiaZhHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jop, hab mir zuviel Iron Man reingezogen <3


----------



## Edou (29. Mai 2011)

In deinem Land nicht verfügbar bla. Aber wer kennt Back in Black nicht? Just Epic 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USG79BIpPCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tonkra (29. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mh net so meins, selbst dann net wenn ich schlecht drauf wäre :/
> 
> 2/10



pff trotzdem könnte man mal das künstlerische daran anerkennen ;O
hauptsache hardrock und boxen uf 1000


----------



## yves1993 (29. Mai 2011)

Tonkra schrieb:


> pff trotzdem könnte man mal das künstlerische daran anerkennen ;O
> hauptsache hardrock und boxen uf 1000



kA für mich gibts zig tausend schönere Songs. Einma im ganzen Thread komplett subjektiv bewertet und scho meckert einer... xD


----------



## Nebola (29. Mai 2011)

7/10 ganz gut.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1hXlS7soo8&hd=1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2011)

Parkway Drive ist nicht soooo mein Fall, trotzdem 7/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnZtxInZBIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gänsehaut pur *-*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Mai 2011)

naja 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wDZFf0pm0SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (30. Mai 2011)

7/10 stevie halt ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vBE4aTyysE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2011)

Nice. :O 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CosVEcg8MAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Kiske und Deris hauen diesen Song so Epic raus. <3 To Avoid...it´s breakin´ twice..:>


----------



## Jordin (30. Mai 2011)

Nix für mich -/10 
Ich mag keine E-Gitarre, da schalt ich sofort weg. Mir fehlt wohl ein Gen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VHrX8DOd54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*sabber*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2011)

Grml sorry, ich stand damals mehr auf Linkin Park... 4/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cbrIEZy5gWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (31. Mai 2011)

10/10 einfach toll 0o 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzMWIL-c2oA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2011)

Nicht mein Geschmack, da Hamburg aber eh die schönsten Stadt der Welt ist gibts ne 8/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LZgkkCi6mYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Kommen aus Saarbrücken , sehr geil


----------



## Thoraros (31. Mai 2011)

9/10

Nicht schlecht =)

http://youtu.be/zU83MlTptW0


----------



## Trolligerand (31. Mai 2011)

0/10 Onkelz müll kann es schon seit jahren nicht mehr hören ;(




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9VIVSHOQboo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2011)

10/10. Genaue mein Geschmack 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3tOQAoD85c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (31. Mai 2011)

4/10 nicht so mein fall,dann eher das





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fhPFgaSFb3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juni 2011)

10/10 Klasse!

Mal was ausgefalleneres.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLOpspCceLM&hd=1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2011)

9/10. gefällt mir sehr 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHPOMUZ9IJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Yey


----------



## Jordin (1. Juni 2011)

8/10 Intressant





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pkkOiK8zB-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aaah! Das war das falsche 
Ich meine selbstverständlich dieses welche:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H-N7-9gz-hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Juni 2011)

10/10 aber nur wegen dem männchen  das zweite 3/10 :/




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4m1msohEtuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juni 2011)

Klassiker ;P

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Juni 2011)

10/10 richtig geiler scheiß  grad wieder auffen hardstyl trip





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CvKEGswVfd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (1. Juni 2011)

lässt sich hören 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VPrtfiN8Mpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juni 2011)

Wirklich geil neu eingespielt. 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxzkHmYUvtk&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Berserkius (1. Juni 2011)

sehr schön 9/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tPrg7q0y2UI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juni 2011)

4/10 Nicht ganz meins.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlVRddOSl9E&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juni 2011)

Nice, wirklich geile Beats. 9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (1. Juni 2011)

7/10 Ich mag die stimme vom Sänger nicht so richtig :/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU75uz0b8EU&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2011)

10/10... ich liebe es... *.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1S35THmZD_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juni 2011)

10/10 Kenne ich und brauche ich garnet erst anhören 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlPp2TytBHs&hd=1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> 10/10 Kenne ich und brauche ich garnet erst anhören



Same here.  Hast nen guten Geschmack ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AyetjES4zmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir 9/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggyC0FOzqHM

Yarr 2 Tage bis neues Album kommt. Wehe dir Amazon du lieferst nicht rechtzeitig !


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juni 2011)

Kenn ich und ist Nr1 meiner Alestorm Songs <3 11/10

Das wär mal der Oberhammer wenn der Track in nem Fluch der Karibik Teil spielen würde *_*
Mal was von Portal 2 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJghR7CuxG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (2. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn das Spiel gut ist, der Song ist nen bisschen langweilig :/  5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp3UeCguVVI


----------



## Trolligerand (2. Juni 2011)

6/10 nicht schlecht herr specht 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdO-1IiLv0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (2. Juni 2011)

Haha, wie geil^^ 10/10

[dailymotion]x1fv2c_smack-my-bitch-up-uncensored-prodig[/dailymotion]

Bestes Video ever!


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (2. Juni 2011)

The Prodigy lässt sich immer hörn 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvWb_P32-1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2011)

10/10. Eines der besten Billy-Talent-Songs 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hn_ihMmO7BA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Episch. Wer nicht warten kann ab 2:02 gehts ab. Ohne das Intro ist es aber ... naja egal


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2011)

9/10
läuft bei mir in Regelmäßiger Wdh. D




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HgWGxaJDxmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm seit gestern *o*


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2011)

9/10 Find das original besser




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPq1_9DsLKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2011)

7/10, kann mit Daft Punk eher weniger anfangen... :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELpch5k-U6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2011)

10/10 Richtig gut.

So jetzt aber hier. YARR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndl10rOpOu4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2011)

Alesto-ZEHNVONZEHN 

Iwie wieder total aufm AC/DC Trip °_°






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EKmYlnQv_dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



THUNDER! ..........THUNDER!...........THUNDER! ........<3


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2011)

15/10 Einfach genial

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu4Nq2wioT4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juni 2011)

Yo Ho, Yarrr! 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfZlKqKG91A&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir, die Stimme ist irgendwie total beruhigend  Und Piano-Intros liebe ich sowieso, daher ne glatte 10/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ZE1bmcWMUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2011)

Erinnert mich etwas an Evergreen Terrace 
8/10

Wo wir schonma dabei sind... *hust*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OZKiTqTfXt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juni 2011)

I like! 9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbOx1U5pv3s&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

Also eigentlich kenne ich mich mit mittelalterlicher, folokloristischer Rock- bzw. Metalmusik kaum bis gar nicht aus.
Etwas vergleichbares (Schandmaul) findet sich trotzdem in meiner Mediathek. Habe ich aber wahrscheinlich schon ein Jahr lang nicht mehr angehöhrt.

Das Lied selbst bewegt mich genauso wenig wie es mich stört - 5/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ogMNV33AhCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2011)

Hmm wurd hier schon oft gepostet  Pendulum kriegt immer 10/10...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLQBebfEXpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2011)

Wirklich nice 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KfZxJV1ykHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2011)

Sry, kann ich nicht viel mit anfangen 2/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKsmQOMJghg&hd=1


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2011)

Und damit kann ich leider kaum was anfangen D: --/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=97ArLqZS0Xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Juni 2011)

BIRD BIRD BIRD! BIRD IS THE WORD!
10/10

Dann können wir auch direkt mal weitermachen mit Coversongs :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AKAHDVjOwkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2011)

Das ist so dumm dass es schon wieder geil ist  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98Qy6FhugBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wie ich sie liebe <3 xD Das Intro ist göttlich... wers net sehen will ab 2:00...


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2011)

10/10 was sonst? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WKwhQO6H4aM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (4. Juni 2011)

net übel 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8PN6mFd-M_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (4. Juni 2011)

Trifft leider so garnicht meinen geschmack. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otXGqU4LBEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 And i would walk 500 miles...


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2011)

8/10 allein wg. How i met your Mother 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=EpkuYxyYM2A[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Juni 2011)

Wird ja zurzeit überall angepriesen als bestes Heavy Metal Album dass in den letzten Jahren rausgekommen ist, finds aber nur durchschnittlich und relativ langweilig.
Der Song an sich ist schon gut aber gibt mir nicht wirklich was, von daher 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5DpOdf-_yM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juni 2011)

Einfa nur nostalgisch... 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78_FhIppQdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

"dieses Video pipapo" -/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vg1YExAJBIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Endlich auch bei Itunes


----------



## Churchak (5. Juni 2011)

naaaaa jaaaa 5/10

Hmmm wenn ich mir so die letzten Seiten anschau wird es wohl mal wieder Zeit für nen Altmeister des Musikgeschäfts.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AsTdjMOJ-xQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit das vid ist bissel seltsam aber war leider das einzige mit ner echt guten Quali des Songs.


----------



## Jordin (6. Juni 2011)

cool 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cgBeH5o6HZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sexy


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir , 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pCQMG9o-8fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ey das war einer der geilsten Live-Auftritte die ich jemals gesehen habe. Wie viel Spass die Jungs hatten, nach 5 Jahre...!!! Gänsehaut pur !!!


----------



## Jordin (6. Juni 2011)

alles was geht/10

[dailymotion]x94ht_system-of-a-down-b-y-o-b[/dailymotion]

In Gedenken an Tessa's 16'ten Geburtstag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

blast of, its party time ! 

 SOAD/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XFvl2qsFLCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (6. Juni 2011)

Chillis gehen so 6/10

backwards




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qriH-8yeqcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Churchak (6. Juni 2011)

uh was aus meiner Discozeit man is das lang her als ich da nach gezappelt hab ^^ 

8/10 

um mal bei was ähnlichem zu bleiben und um mal noch nen Weng das Tanzbein zu schwingen *g*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6f30PxyNfSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juni 2011)

Klassiker  10/10

Tanzen? Ok.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIyE3EDCigE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

Du magst Skrillex sehr wa ?  10/10

Wenn wir schon beim Tanzen sind...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PEbJ4qLiMu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Juni 2011)

Nervig 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKO23HGziTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2011)

System awesome  10/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3VyAwIOROQ
Gott, sie sind sooo episch


----------



## Ennia (7. Juni 2011)

Klingt wie ein unausgewachsener Chad Kroeger. Ich geb aber trotzdem 6/10, weil das Konzept gut ist.

Mal ein wenig Soul:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach und freut mich, dass Skrillex auch schon bis hier hin vorgedrungen ist  [10/10]


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Juni 2011)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g7JUnrv-D8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (7. Juni 2011)

bowchickawowow/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n93HrRfw4lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<333


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2011)

na. 2/10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um4KRt6XK4Q


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Juni 2011)

Wasn gegrunze  1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zqypUFDNDb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



3:07 BEST  xD


----------



## Reflox (7. Juni 2011)

Muss nichtmal auf Play drücken, um eine 10/10 zu geben können. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOKY7OJbmAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2011)

Passt zu Assassins Creed  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0u_bGBppsNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (7. Juni 2011)

8/10 gutes Ding







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OoHn3GhmGUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velynn (7. Juni 2011)

Haben die zwei das Video auch selbst zusammengeschnitten? 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pLOHtfjnquo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Michalute (8. Juni 2011)

Für Klassik-Liebhaber vielleicht ganz schön aber nicht für mich^^ 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kbj_eeUc5V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schöner Text besonders: Ich sehe leute die studiert haben , aber trotzdem mit dem Bus fahren!

Ich sehe leute die studiert&#65279; haben , aber bei H0rnbach arbeiten!


----------



## Nebola (9. Juni 2011)

-20/10

So und nun frisch vom Band

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSHW_iLXTac&feature=feedu


----------



## Mephaistos82 (9. Juni 2011)

hmm für mich Kindermukke also bezieht sich auf dieses Lied -100/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tPrg7q0y2UI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (9. Juni 2011)

Ähhhh... schwierig ... Es hat Elemente, die mir überhaupt nicht gefallen und dann wieder welche, die total genial sind.  

6,5/10



[dailymotion]x9gce_bullet-for-my-valentinetears-dont-f[/dailymotion]

...das Lied ist mir irgendwie peinlich... und dann finde ich es wieder gut. 
Strange


----------



## Dominau (9. Juni 2011)

Bullet ist gut. Hab ich früher immer beim Counter Strike spielen gehört  8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq4c8VaXWc4


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Juni 2011)

Gänsehaut Lied
10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pNiE661GoX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juni 2011)

Gnah nicht mein Ding ^^ 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KHpILkfDYIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (9. Juni 2011)

Garnicht mal so übel, die Stimme und der Dialekt gefällt mir^^ 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTsD2FjmLsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (9. Juni 2011)

Geiles Spiel, geiler Soundtrack 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQXEt1JNUhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. Juni 2011)

Sehr geil 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DD_NCM_RJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (9. Juni 2011)

gefällt mir  9/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5IQ0DtgSAg&feature=related


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2011)

sorry, aber ich mags überhaupt net :/ 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkoEYvYKZ4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Geniales Video


----------



## Dominau (9. Juni 2011)

Video ist nett. Aber leider ist A Day to Remember einer der Bands, die ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann. 1/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTiQ75HY0DA


----------



## Olliruh (9. Juni 2011)

10/10 (& er hat Vans an *o* ) 

och fuuu zwischen poster ,aber In Flames ist auch immer geil 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sjDPWP5GKQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hab exakt die gleichen Vans wie Jeremy, nur geht vorne die Sohle ab 

B2T : RATM overall/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxrhO3TTvr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (9. Juni 2011)

<33/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As-bscB5hg4


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir ziemlich gut. 8,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUHpn-7H7b4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. Juni 2011)

Gaslight Anthem <3 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Wk38bW8whc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2011)

1000000000000000000000000trillionenmillionenhunderttausendtrilliarden/10

Serj ist unglaublich!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7irJjb-JNdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Juni 2011)

Kann durchaus den reiz sehen, ist aber nichts für mich. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ujzp9ffPwPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juni 2011)

Nice, nice, gefällt mir, gefällt mir. 9/10




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMoqGvdiM4Y&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## iShock (10. Juni 2011)

9/10 Mittelpart und Ende fand ich ziemlich geil - Anfang war ok aber hätte besser sein können x)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifF9YAuLwuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (10. Juni 2011)

Volle 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lis7t43PGR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Naja an seiner Aussprache muss er noch üben ^^, aber ich finds unterhaltsam XD


----------



## Berserkius (11. Juni 2011)

Hmm glaube Bestatter ist eher die Berufswahl für ihn 1/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9X3PEzjbg0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (11. Juni 2011)

Ganz guter Song, aber der Refrain ist vollkommen überladen, da ist weniger manchmal auch mehr. 6,5/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSl1PkUrWDE&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Trolligerand (11. Juni 2011)

10/10 geiles teil einfach top 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_d-oQNm--y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (11. Juni 2011)

Nich wirklich meins, aber hört sich interessant an 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sT1drxPGJx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (11. Juni 2011)

Die find ich persönlich nicht soo gut 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yvEYKRF5IA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Juni 2011)

Scheint ganz witzig zu sein ^^ 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3-vB4k--gQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (12. Juni 2011)

10/10  bedarf keineworte!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lh_h-KdbBrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (12. Juni 2011)

7/10 Nostalgie







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UX0IzWBWW9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (13. Juni 2011)

7/10 geht so wa  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wq0yGLX_r5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2011)

Bisschen langweilig... 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQ2SFGYIrts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (13. Juni 2011)

Der Anfang war ziemlich gut.  5/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDBZET_43qU


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2011)

Mag Deutschrock gar nicht, das ist aber ganz ok. 6/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=REgkOBj2mLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (14. Juni 2011)

5/10 Nicht so meins.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-VjYewbG_8




iShock schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Danke das du mir Adept gezeigt hast :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lwD1vQ_Gw2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (14. Juni 2011)

Ist mir bissel zu ruhig aber gut 7/10

Die beste Version 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzCPA0WRLFM


----------



## Reflox (14. Juni 2011)

Also... näää 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nZfbt9MNEE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (14. Juni 2011)

Also Deutschrap is jetz nich so meins, aber es lässt sich anhören 6/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2QU7AF-ecHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (14. Juni 2011)

Meh, nicht meins. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJuxD3sbiXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Juni 2011)

Wem's gefällt...1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ys1-LtyWcts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da werden schöne Erinnerungen wach


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2011)

OVERNINETHOUSAAAAND/10, das waren noch Zeiten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRy8N1P1EUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Soooo ein Ohrwurm xD


----------



## Nebola (14. Juni 2011)

Nicht meins aber ganz ok 6/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0uRl4fKCAo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2011)

2/10 
garnichts meins





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqxSKUaC1iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<33


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (15. Juni 2011)

geht garnich 3/10 :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EY4MKj9Q784

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (15. Juni 2011)

Sick Puppies gehen immer :3 8/10

Bleiben wir doch dabei mit meinem Lieblingssong dieser Band... ok hab glaub ich eh nur 2 in meiner Playlist aber egal.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0M5D5OA-d4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




~ R.I.P. PR4.


----------



## Edou (15. Juni 2011)

Kenn ich, find ich in Ordnung. 8/10 Cause one of Us is going, one of Us is going Down. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RGIR7Uc_sKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2011)

Joa so mittel. hab die mal live gesehen (kostenlos ) und da fand ich sie auch in Ordnung. Ne gute 6,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8G2_-1EHdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Juni 2011)

Joa 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=po4c-DwAoMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2011)

Hmm ne ne, sorry :/ 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25y1MoWsWW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (15. Juni 2011)

Hilfe: offtopic.

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, auf YouTube den "anderen" Content zu schauen 
Hier ist mal ein Proxywort gefallen, plz help.


----------



## Churchak (15. Juni 2011)

@Zoizz ka

@Beatsteaks 8/10 da nicht mein lieblingslied von denen ^^

bleibmer mal in Berlin




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mHWv7QpIWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (16. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Hilfe: offtopic.
> 
> Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, auf YouTube den "anderen" Content zu schauen
> Hier ist mal ein Proxywort gefallen, plz help.



Foxxy Proxy für Mozilla Firefox, ansonsten wärs ratsam sich auf Google nach anderen Programmen für den Browser umzusehen. Tor oder Hidemyass funktionieren nicht wirklich kp was sich die Leute davon immer erwarten.

@Topic:

Nicht schlecht, 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pONSi22UleA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2011)

7/10, ganz gut ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E-dRemFZW14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (16. Juni 2011)

Caliban mag ich nit. :< 4/10.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6nrq-4OVJE


----------



## Reflox (16. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir 9/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zIh5AHxh-Ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2011)

Isch seh nischts, wegen da blöde GEMA -.- trotzdem 10/10 - every day i'm shufflin' 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qsF5lNfcvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (16. Juni 2011)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WB43OEQoMB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (16. Juni 2011)

8/10 ganz gut 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DVg2EJvvlF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2011)

10/10. Klassiker ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0l5HY4y4v2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (16. Juni 2011)

1/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5eSfu767no


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (17. Juni 2011)

Hört sich lustig an 7/10 

aber das Gegenstück gefällt mir persönlich besser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bq46OY-FHIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (17. Juni 2011)

Ich mag nur wenig von Prodigy - das allerdings gerade nicht so 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5tgYzwPX9yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der hat einfach ne starke Stimme und seine Inhalte gefallen mir auch.


----------



## iShock (17. Juni 2011)

Gnah Zwischenposter -..-@ Omen 6/10 gutes Mittelfeld

@Phili  4/10 is nich so meins




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EY3YniYLxX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

8/10. Im September is es soweit 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WO5THMtEak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2011)

Drumstep ist doch eh nix richtiges ^^. Entweder DnB oder Dubstep. Also das Lied mag ich net 4/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShcroazbBY&hd=1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

muss zugeben, nach mehrmaligen Hören wirds auch eintönig 

Adept ist großartig, 9/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5BTF6cbZVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ich liebe das Video, und die Bands


----------



## Reflox (17. Juni 2011)

10/10 <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kx6FV2qR2TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (17. Juni 2011)

Clutch sind einfach nur großartig. 10/10



So, mal wieder 8-bit, diesmal vom heute erschienenen In Flames Album <Sounds Of A Playground Fading> 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8V9_fz_3ic&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Juni 2011)

In Flames finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich toll und 8bit Zeug machts auch nicht besser. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ERTT_sv8sV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

10/10, erst zuletzt wieder in Burnout Paradies City gehört, einfach ein Klassiker 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OqWnJgkwppI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Slash ist ein Gott *-*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Juni 2011)

Ich kenns auch nur durch Burnout Paradise. 




Das Lied kenn ich natürlich, nicht soo mein Geschmack, es ist aber einfach ein Klassiker. 8/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ThOXlmVbQGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juni 2011)

10/10 mit Spongebob Bonus 11/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X7QMHmaLL6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwie in der Stimmung dafür... o.o kA wieso.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

10/10. ADTR sind die Besten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2sPvjlTdHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juni 2011)

WTF Folsom? Prison? ... Ah jetzt wird mir so einiges klar. Lol @ Starcraft 2 Anspielung xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

Jetzt wo du es sagst... xD Stimmt ^^ ist mir noch garnet aufgefallen


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

goodold cash kann nur traurig gut ^^	4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QVwRRe5dIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





PS: Nicht nur, dass auf YT viele Inhalte gesperrt sind, jetzt werden die Song auch noch schneller/langsamer "verzerrt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2011)

7/10 Nicht das beste von ihm aber trotzdem gut. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgFE5OQbt_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

nicht verfügbar, wenn es aber "we speak no americano" ist, dann -789789/1o. Ich hasse diesen Song 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBH-uD8N-nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (18. Juni 2011)

Jo, ganz gut  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_2Z32qCYBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (18. Juni 2011)

+789789/10 

[dailymotion]xcsluw_30-seconds-to-mars-from-yesterday-v[/dailymotion] 

<3
------------
Argh zu spät. Die Bewertung bezog sich auf 30stm
Das über mir... hm... Gebt's zu, ihr habt nur auf das Vid geachtet ^^ Nett. 7,5/10 wegen dem Vid! Der Song is nix für mich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

brauchichnichthörenweileinfachnurgeil/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nRyiM4UOXWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (18. Juni 2011)

gail  10/10

muss jetz sein 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nb1Zpi3f5js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (18. Juni 2011)

Wtf 1/10

und das muss auch sein





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zL6xgki326E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (18. Juni 2011)

crank/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQyd1wN-qew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



boar - das is so alt, da war viva noch in blau/gelb


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

Das Original find ich besser  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lOChQZkBZHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dauert bisschen bis der Song fahrt aufnimmt, danach is es aber ein reiner O(h)rgasmus 


Hab mal nicht das offizielle Video genommen, weiß nicht ob es da sonst Probleme mit der Netiquette gibt :/


----------



## Acid_1 (18. Juni 2011)

Also, super Song. Is nur etwas zu kurz. Das Vid dazu is auch nice. ;D 9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAR0vcR-XBY&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Jordin (18. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das Original find ich besser  7/10


doof^^




> Dauert bisschen bis der Song fahrt aufnimmt, danach is es aber ein reiner O(h)rgasmus


Ich glaub, i-ich bin verliebt...


Ich hätte jetzt gern "*Diane*" von *Therapy *gepostet, aber ich finde doch tatsächlich keine zensierte Version -.- Unglaublich. 
Deswegen lass ich das lieber eben wegen:


> Probleme mit der Netiquette


Schade  Denn das muss man kennen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

not immortal bekommt ne 7/10. Stehe momentan eher auf Clean Vocals ^^

So, nu hab ich doch ne Version gefunden, dank Warnermusicjapan ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXWXTGmeCkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich bin schon abhängig von dem Song, der Anfang ist noch ziemlich ruhig aber dann...whoar *-*


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

nice, nur an der Stimme fehlt mir noch etwas 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICeTF_97jQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juni 2011)

Epic. 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnYzQsZXIRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (18. Juni 2011)

OVERNINETHOUSAND!!!!!/10



Ab 1:12 gehts richtig los.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h4ifY5ZU9M&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Sabito (19. Juni 2011)

Ich geb mal großzügig 3/10. gefällt mir nicht so recht, aber ich vertrete die Meinung, man sollte jeder Musik zwei oder drei Chancen geben.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q91lHW-0II8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



An dem Lied komme ich nicht dran vorbei, muss das immer wieder hören.^^


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2011)

Nein danke 0/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TwITvXWI-Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2011)

Hat was, ist mir aber zu Heavy-Metal-artig :/ 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8iG2JObsJqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




GOTT!!!! *-*


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (19. Juni 2011)

geht so 5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPRLrQsjILY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (19. Juni 2011)

0/10 onkelz bleiben halt scheiße  nun ein schöner oldie





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFsSC_qAGlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juni 2011)

Ja man, Jazz! 9/10 
Und von mir etwas "klassisches":

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1iwC2QljLn4[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (19. Juni 2011)

Motörhead immer 10/10.

Bleiben wir doch dabei <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJBwGEl-JXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (19. Juni 2011)

auch hier 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UesKw3M19fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2011)

Ich mag Wasp nicht sooo dolle 5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSDsYmZREwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Churchak (19. Juni 2011)

7/10 gefällt aber nen ohrwurm ist es (für mich)nicht.

Wollt ja nun eigendlich nen Lied von Luca Turilli bringen aber naja es bewegt sich wieder mal alles in diese einseitige Richtung das es mal wieder Zeit für was anderes wird und ich somit,die leider viel zu früh verstorbene,Lhasa De Sela zu Wort kommen lasse.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j3kTGePPjJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (20. Juni 2011)

3/10 nicht wirklich mein geschmack






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zhXLeH41y98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Juni 2011)

Leider ist dieses Video in Deutschland nicht verfügbar, da es Musik enthalten könnte, für die die GEMA die erforderlichen Musikrechte nicht eingeräumt hat.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7z9LsKwh8Q&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

nicht sooo mein Fall, trotzdem noch "in Ordnung"- 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_edqaZ9WKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich liebe den Refrain <3


----------



## LoLTroll (20. Juni 2011)

7/10 ganz gut.

Und jetzt was ganz anderes:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYzkO4zADuc[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juni 2011)

Max Raabe = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0/10 x_X

<3 Das neue Album von Skrillex





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bDTiaB0m4OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

9/10. Mag ich 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnDEFyV88Qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juni 2011)

Meh, Metalcore. Nicht so richtig mein Fall. 5,5/10. 

Eigentlich auch nicht so ganz meine Musik, aber irgendwie gefällt's mir. Ich steh auch einfach auf die Sprache. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xkgI1mJYv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (21. Juni 2011)

Ey das ist gar nicht schlecht 8/10 


[dailymotion]xcx8oy_the-veronicas-untouched[/dailymotion]


----------



## Arosk (21. Juni 2011)

Autotune regelt?! 5/10 nicht wirklich...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1hdOMkL6GE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2011)

10/10. Freue mich schon auf das neue Album 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhYROHNSIGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juni 2011)

7/10 
wirklich nett





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a4W0AiPXFWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2011)

10/10. R.I.P. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNINFFGMd9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




thats not what you waaant ...


----------



## iShock (21. Juni 2011)

ähm ja was sonst als 10/10! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=82tw2GCE5dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2011)

Joah, ganz ok. Irgendwie ein bisschen 08/15-Metal. 6/10

The next song is gonna be legen - wait for it!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mz8n2hzQ0t0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




DARY!


----------



## yves1993 (22. Juni 2011)

*10/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BODGjhtyr8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (22. Juni 2011)

0/10, geht leider voll an meinem Geschmack vorbei





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJNgEZyEeh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (22. Juni 2011)

garnicht mal übel 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0mvSHevf68o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (22. Juni 2011)

Ne, nich meins. 3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8Xdkk3qH4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Nö sorry 0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QzlNFcT2aOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

die GEMA will mir mal wieder nicht das Video zeigen -.-    -/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B4biZ0I5sKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Whoaa <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juni 2011)

Die ersten 40 Sekunden haben gereicht. 
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJyoeHyTqg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (23. Juni 2011)

hört sich so nach low budget an... 2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZY2S0s4M0uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*wääähhh*  *snaff* *schnief* *rotz*

2:22 Min. <3


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Juni 2011)

Zwar im Moment nicht in der Stimmung, aber trotzdem guter Song 8,5/10




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YD3vScU6JQ&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Juni 2011)

Öh....Irgendwo hat es was aber irgendwie auch nicht^^ 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICeTF_97jQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



btw: ich glaub, das wurde schonmal gepostet XD Egal, mir gefällts


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Mag Lostprophets eigentlich nicht, bis auf den Song  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmYVU-Vuv5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ausser kill bill werbung, geht mir einfach net mehr aus kopf >.<


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juni 2011)

Grml ich hasse den Song weil der so krass oft läuft >.< (Auch wenn er an sich nicht schlecht ist...) deswegen mach ich mal Halbe- Halbe...0/10 für mich, 7/10 für den Song --> 3,5/10 Gesamt ;D

Es gibt für mich nur 2 Songs von Lostprophets die einen Platz in meiner Playlist haben... der bereits gepostete und dieser hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yHwujH4ajVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



--> Danke an World of Instantcraft II... erinnert mich immer wieder an die geilen Zeiten damals... achja :/

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=121407



R.I.P. WoW.... R.I.P....


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Juni 2011)

Och, die Jungs gehen doch voll. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESpM4hCM64c&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juni 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykAFkDDypzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (25. Juni 2011)

Jan Hegenberg = <3 10/10

Mal von Myvideo, weil youtube das net abspielt.
In Flames - Fear Is The Weakness


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juni 2011)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gy84mE3qD1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

10/10. hatte ich glaub ich schonmal gepostet 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNkgL_USwhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (25. Juni 2011)

Ihh...2/10

Och sh1k4ri...mom  Naw...core muell nix fuer edou 2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gfAb3CJocic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Spaetestens seit dem kennt man Mannem! Schönau!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Sorry Edou :S

Bülent ist krass, seit langem nicht mehr so einen begabten Comedian gesehen  1000/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sooooo viel Liebe


----------



## Edou (25. Juni 2011)

Np. Unsa dialekt is halt bombe wesch? 
10/10 Scruuuuuubs!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HSx2bA8jBDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juni 2011)

Jaa, Rammstein, aber ich weiß nicht.... 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQru7oCdYXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (26. Juni 2011)

Den gabs schonmal. 9/10 Supernatural lässt grüßen.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]

BTW, deiner Sig stimme ich zu.^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

ganz nett 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5UtviswBrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



If the restart button is a child, I´d be a priest


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Waren zuletzt in Hamburg, ich hab sie verpasst :< 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BApLIldPAds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




RIP Ryan Dunn


----------



## iShock (26. Juni 2011)

8/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jb0UsfDf2VU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juni 2011)

Naja geht so 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5ZNpa4iBhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (28. Juni 2011)

Kommt irgendwie nicht richtig aus dem Quark 4/10

[dailymotion]xih4d_bloodhound-gang-fire-water-burn[/dailymotion]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2011)

brauch ich garnet hören 
therooftherooftheroofisonfire/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ImHjLPz5e0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ach einfach nur herrlich dumm xD


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juni 2011)

EPISCH 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QyJZQpOYPD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*-*


----------



## Azerak (28. Juni 2011)

Hörbar aber irgendwie langweilig - sorry :s
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-tNUur2YoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (29. Juni 2011)

4/10 *wervirrt bin* keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PBeKzVhWHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





eat this


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (29. Juni 2011)

Geige + Synth geht auf keine Kuhhaut. 3/10 sorry^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OblSZbuvykk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (29. Juni 2011)

ähm ja ne sorry 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RL-sWSx5Yl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wünsche einen schönen Ohrwurm


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (29. Juni 2011)

Autsch. Wundert mich nicht dass du meinen Song nicht magst.  Hörst du sowas wirklich?


----------



## Jordin (29. Juni 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Autsch.


Ich deute das mal als ein 10/10 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vzYvzi9kAMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Verdammt! Wie kommt das jetzt auf meinen mp3-Player?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2011)

FOOOOOOOOOS 10/10 *-*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gjw8MBj1UEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wundschön, simple Musik mit einfachen Instrumenten, kein großes Stimmenverzerre oder sonst was. DAS ist Musik. 

Ab 0:17 gehts los für die ganz Ungeduldigen. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2011)

Extrem Nice 9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wnxlfe2M6l8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Punk *-*


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juni 2011)

Mh ist mehr als ok 8/10

Das hier beruhigt so krass... lässt einen fast schon schlechtes vergessen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2Ii18x0om8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (30. Juni 2011)

Genial, mit schottischen Einflüssen, danke für den Anstoß. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjbpwlqp5Qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juni 2011)

Ach du scheisse. Die erste Minute reicht bereits.... Das nenn ich Kunst. 10/10.

Bleiben wir doch mal bei Eluveitie... nur jetzt stimmungsgemäß deren üblich überwiegendem Stil... PAGAN/ FOLK *METAL* <3 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d4zyDRLPB8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juni 2011)

-.-" Doppelpost.


----------



## iShock (30. Juni 2011)

7/10 ganz ok 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yrHS84AV2HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juli 2011)

Geil. 10/10




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yytohdPxSco&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juli 2011)

Nice 9/10

Mal wieder Zeit für 8 bit! 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-OA40EmV4pM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (1. Juli 2011)

Naw, geht eindeutig besser 3/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmuRywQc_nI&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2011)

Absolut nicht meine Richtung, aber hat irgendwie was 5/10


*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=CsLMit7UxoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Churchak (1. Juli 2011)

Uh das tut einem ja in der Seele weh! 1/10

Um die Musikgötter gütig zu stimmen ....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Fz85FE0KtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Juli 2011)

Läuft. The Prodigy sind gut. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xyfJK4V7Lk&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2011)

Überhaupt nicht mein Ding... 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KisEUwrAAX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ach ja, NFS Underground 2 ^^


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Juli 2011)

Mein absoluter Liebling von Rise Against! 1337/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujQXfLfG-io&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]
Der Song und das Album sind der absolute Megahammer, eins der besten Alben des Jahrtausends.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juli 2011)

Equi brauch ich mir net anhörn. 10/10

Meine absoluten Lieblinge sind Blut im Auge, Der ewige Sieg, Unbesiegt, Snüffel und Heimwärts. <3






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkySlN3EqNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Die Band bezeichnet ihre Musik selbst als &#8222;Epic Metal&#8220;.[sup][16][/sup]" Wikipedo... äh pedia. Einfach nur TRUE. Besser kann man Pagan/ Folk Metal net bezeichnen. ^^


----------



## Sabito (3. Juli 2011)

Weil ich mal großzügig bin 7/10
Ich geh das Risiko ein 0 Punkte zu ernten, aber das muss jetzt sein.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03UcQp2fIuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juli 2011)

Läuft doch, die musikalische Untermalung in vielen Spielen ist sehr gut und passt auch immer. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDj3DZZVfLM&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Kann man hören ^^ 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=72dgTpdTheQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Es ist wieder Spargelzeit


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juli 2011)

5/10 jetzt nicht ganz mein Ding aber anhörbar. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...&feature=fvwrel[/youtube]


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juli 2011)

Das is mal ne geile Coverversion. ^^ 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTGSlfCI3Bc&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juli 2011)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Das is mal ne geile Coverversion. ^^ 10/10



DAS ist das ORIGINAL! Cat Stevens usw. haben gecovert von Chapin 

@Song: 9/10 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UixKrF2y010[/youtube]


----------



## Churchak (4. Juli 2011)

8/10 Schandmaul halt ,ne 10/10 häts für "letzter Tanz" oder "Herren der Winde" gegeben  

Da es nun ins Bett geht. ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMBsgCsE0wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Moortus (4. Juli 2011)

6/10



Ephixa - Gerudo Valley (Remix)


----------



## Acid_1 (4. Juli 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> DAS ist das ORIGINAL! Cat Stevens usw. haben gecovert von Chapin



Wieder was dazugelernt.

____________________

7/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iqhDPQsfm4&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juli 2011)

Geil, Schnell, Energiegeladen! 10/10

Bleiben wir doch dabei... <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsmHXt3HpV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2011)

Hört sich an als ob der Scheiß meine Kopfhörer kaputt machen würde. -200/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUOXN8NmmQs&hd=1


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Juli 2011)

LOL
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5dYxX-PNno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2011)

Geil *-* 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bVey-358Vcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Refrain ist geil :3


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2011)

Der Refrain ist wirklich ein richtiger Ohrgasmus.  10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GY9kQcWLvEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2011)

Fuckinq Gema -.-
hab ich aber auch aufem Rechner 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8CN564_Xw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juli 2011)

Wurde scho auf der Seite zuvor geposted ;D

immernoch 10/10
Bester Song aus NFSU2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0nrmWz3RVQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (5. Juli 2011)

Kann mit der Musik leider nichts anfangen -/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FeahEJN649c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juli 2011)

ganz nett 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dINT3_Fjn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (5. Juli 2011)

8/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N2WpARFBEeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2011)

Waaah was ist das denn 

1/10 ^^

vielleicht kennst ja jemand, ich finds jedenfalls geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObLRD2QwgW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2011)

10/10 Ich muss mir das seit heute immerwieder ansehen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZtxzkDzuF3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (6. Juli 2011)

Gema und so -/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0uRl4fKCAo


----------



## Tilbie (6. Juli 2011)

Wow - 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCEr6z9eyWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (6. Juli 2011)

10/10 jute Laune 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtg6wZLTvuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (6. Juli 2011)

Alter, das ist so krank, wie kann man nur so durch sein und so einen Bullshit machen? xD 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRkMQyRYm3U&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juli 2011)

Hm joaa 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XrK-doVUPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juli 2011)

Enkelschreck ftw! ;D Die Oma toppt alles xD

10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yrHS84AV2HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (8. Juli 2011)

gnihihi immer wieder gern 10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bgnHd_P2AAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Juli 2011)

SOAD <3 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdXRqt7q0jE&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2011)

NIcht schlecht, 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RiM5eVrCQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mag ich grad irgendwie wieder...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juli 2011)

Solche Lieder gibt es im Moment zu Hauf. Gut hab ich noch keines von solchen Liedern empfunden. 2/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QB8MfX4uC9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2011)

"Solch" ein Lied gibt es schon seit 6 Jahren, nur mal so zur Info  Muss man aber nicht wissen.

Motörhead = EPIC/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y-CnG0YrP1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Juli 2011)

BB sind auch acoustic geil. 9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CuXneKCGUM&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (8. Juli 2011)

Gut, mir gefällt der Sänger aber nicht ganz so. Trotzdem 8/10 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBAe5PnJjbI&hd=1


----------



## Acid_1 (9. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte so lange drauf gewartet, geiles Album. 10/10



Nebola schrieb:


> Gut, mir gefällt der Sänger aber nicht ganz so. Trotzdem 8/10


Und ich würde gerne mehr Parts von ihm hören.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (9. Juli 2011)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJ6ETTcigtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Refrain ist einfach Gänsehaut pur *-* <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2011)

9/10. RA sind einfach nur Geil.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mUATG82LNHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ja, es ist scheiße, aber auch wieder geil


----------



## Edou (9. Juli 2011)

.....0/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IjVNEF7vyXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 <3333333333 schöööööööööön


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juli 2011)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrDse_2lEDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kopf Fick


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2011)

Die Breakdowns...EPISCH. Trotzdem...isses noch irgendwie zu früh für den Song xD

10,0000000000000001/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cb2cmoYQPXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




I just wanna bring you down so badly...


----------



## Nebola (10. Juli 2011)

Nicht so meins 4/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMjSYzE2JXU


----------



## Nebola (10. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juli 2011)

Geht so, ganz ok 7/10

So und das hier muss jetzt einfach mal sein XD






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqE-yvgEJlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Juli 2011)

2/10 ziemlich dümmlich :x

Diesen Samstag erst live gesehen und es war hammer geil 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc-XQ_5xn4Q[/youtube]


----------



## Trolligerand (10. Juli 2011)

10/10 einfach episch <3  ab sek 30 wird gut!Hoffe hier laufen nicht allzu viele musikrassiten rum, die nur ihre musik gut finden ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wqex4hkseOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2011)

nicht übel, aber.. ich weiß nicht, irgendwas gefällt mir daran nicht 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjbNQI-q26Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Uralt, es weckt immer wieder Erinnerungen an das geniale Spiel


----------



## iShock (11. Juli 2011)

7/10 weiß nich so recht die Stimme nervt mich irgendwie :I






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HtY7Szd7WO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





fehlt nur noch das featuring Blue Stahli


----------



## Dominau (11. Juli 2011)

Passt, 6/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbT2lHtYtEQ

Irgendwie grad brutals Lust drauf.. :>


----------



## Edou (11. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Passt, 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> Irgendwie grad brutals Lust drauf.. :>


Mein Post im NS war "Schuld". Gerngeschehn. <3

10/10 Etwas anderes wäre Unmöglich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HSx2bA8jBDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Grade aufm Rammstein trip. Zu lange einfach nichtmehr gehört, dass wird wohl der Grund sein. =)


----------



## Acid_1 (11. Juli 2011)

10/10 Etwas anderes wäre auch hier unmöglich. 


Das ist so Ultraepisch. 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (11. Juli 2011)

Ist noch geiler wenn man sicht echt alle LPs reingezogen hat xD

kohle/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2nDVHcpmtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Felix^^ (11. Juli 2011)

5/10 geht so 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1xyCOE8fNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Juli 2011)

Ich steh ja eig. nicht wirklich auf sowas ^^ aber egal  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mWbiADzjRyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juli 2011)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yy_vADNctgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einziges Rap-Lied das ich mag. 
Bitte nur den paart von Sido bewerten & einer der auch mit Rap was anfangen kann bitte.


----------



## Trolligerand (12. Juli 2011)

8/10 ich oute mich als sido fan, auch wenn ich sonst kein hip hop höre 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BCCtktw9wIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (12. Juli 2011)

Wirklich gut. 9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzOIsLPoK80&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (13. Juli 2011)

Der Text ist ganz gut, vom "Gesang" her aber eher nicht so. 5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kfoCczkehw


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Die Stimme ist nicht langweilig, aber auch nicht außergewöhnlich. Der Instrumentale Teil gefällt mir aber, also gibt es ne gute 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaNwItqNi50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Whoa *.*


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juli 2011)

einfach geil 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIZQHYD_wH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Einfach nur ein geiles Party Lied *-*


----------



## EspCap (13. Juli 2011)

Gar nicht gekannt. Ist aber ganz lustig  Und netter Beat. 7,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PBZICTaUmU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




(Fucking awesome!)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

100000/10, schön das sie dir gefallen  Das vorherige Album Hello Fascination ist auch wirklich klasse.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuDDWC-rSJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Lehnt euch zurück, schließt die Augen und dreht die Boxen/Kopfhörer auf. Und wartet ab...


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juli 2011)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LiTsyELgemQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mehr 257ers *-*


----------



## EspCap (13. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 100000/10, schön das sie dir gefallen  Das vorherige Album Hello Fascination ist auch wirklich klasse.



Reingehört. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Reingehört.



Haha geil, Tipps sind "I have to go return some video tapes", "Can i take you home" und "Hello Fascination"... und alle anderen 

B2T: 7/10. Die Lyrics sind... bescheiden 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eEWLZxSGvZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> B2T: 7/10. Die Lyrics sind... bescheiden



Da steht nicht umsonst : Ein Album zum mit singen  
Ganz gut 5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9XV7WDGsgNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*-*
einfach schön


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich bin ich ja nicht so der Fan von Mika, aber das geht doch echt gut. 7/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]
Was anderes trau ich mich nich zu posten. xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Juli 2011)

Scheiße. 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Amc99NjKAdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2011)

Schrecklich!(kann aber auch daran liegen das ich diese gebrülle nicht ab kann)

Mal etwas Game Musi: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dmzZrj-cLSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finds klasse.


----------



## 2boon4you (14. Juli 2011)

schön aber nichts besonderes 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUY8l52sfd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (14. Juli 2011)

Wunderschön *schnüff* 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqfX9c9bpVg&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (14. Juli 2011)

Geht so... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ddcl7_Yjj6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

Die Stimmen stören ein wenig, der Rest ist Top. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6I9NOpPVCUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (14. Juli 2011)

Gefällt mir ganz gut 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HafGJQXGFuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2011)

Sorry, Metalcore ist gar nicht meins. Das ist gerade noch so an der Grenze zum Erträglichen. 2/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-ZJVmdCbHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Epic! Wie das ganze Album


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

10/10, ja das ist es. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WW3HXu1Tk-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mein Lieblingssong aktuell


----------



## yves1993 (14. Juli 2011)

Mh net so mein Liebling... da fand ich Blackout besser^^ 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5x-3VWFhj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



kA wieso aber ich finds saugeil... erinnert mich an die damaligen Zeiten als Ding rauskam...^^(War das bisher einzige Lied von Seeed überhaupt das ich gehört hab... bis heute dann das hier kam...)


----------



## Acid_1 (14. Juli 2011)

Ja, SEEED machen schon gutes Zeug  9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Hm.... naja.... noch 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVf2EeTMNJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MEin neues "Schlechte-Tage-Lied", damit meine ich wirklich schlechte Tage, die leider in letzter Zeit immer öfters vorkommen. -.-


----------



## 2boon4you (15. Juli 2011)

Da kommt bei mir nichtmal ein Hauch von Stimmung auf 0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ocQCymIY0rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (15. Juli 2011)

Dornenreich sind einfach hammergeil! 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQlCGEVzwn0&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## 2boon4you (15. Juli 2011)

Echt gut muss ich sagen 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DZCWXJRTqBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2011)

Neeeeh, nicht so mein Fall. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WA26qeLJ2Ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Neeeeh, nicht so mein Fall. 4/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Blanks sind einfach nur Hammer 10/10
Haben Acapella ein stückchen näher an die Jugend gebracht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XAUOwk7iZxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (16. Juli 2011)

Episch 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPpHg3k91O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2011)

GEMA blablabla -/10

[dailymotion]x3kva_foo-fighters-everlong_music[/dailymotion]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Juli 2011)

Nicht schlecht 6.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0kRiBEuorw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann nicht mehr ist das geil xD


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2011)

-10/10 Das ist so schlecht, ich weis net was ich sagen soll.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYLIQx_NR3I

Das ist ne Ein Mann Band :O


----------



## zoizz (16. Juli 2011)

6/10 ...

[dailymotion]x503ax[/dailymotion]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2011)

ich HASSE diese Band, sorry .__. 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xw-m4jEY-Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juli 2011)

Gute alte Zeiten... Flekz 6... American Apathy... DOPE DMFD! 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K9D1ZpsrHJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wowfighter (17. Juli 2011)

Ganz ok  6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iqh5pl4ABVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bisschen Party


----------



## Acid_1 (17. Juli 2011)

Sry, nichts für mich. 1/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu1FdUQKUKM[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juli 2011)

Dieses Video ist privat. --/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGJCSxIexh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2011)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O-YaEEaGI80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, mir gefällt das  Deutsch-Rap ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht mein Ding, aber das ist doch mehr als hörbar. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FXK2mguyQ1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Juli 2011)

Wow..
Also einfach Wow
0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OpsrWElAArY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2011)

das ist gut zum headbängen! 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QP1eiKNq99k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (18. Juli 2011)

geht so 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3zRy4RCadL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2011)

Gibts net in DE 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz8B7r9NWac&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Acid_1 (18. Juli 2011)

Super Keyboard, besonders das In- und Outro waren klasse. Super Song. 9/10



So, ich versuchs dann nochmal, da mein erster Versuch so in die Hose gegangen ist. ^^

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu1FdUQKUKM&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juli 2011)

Nicht so mein Ding. 2.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9WkMtLzmsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Lässt sich ungewöhnlicherweise gut anhören 8/10

Jetzt kommt was Finnisches (ja auf Finnisch) und es ist nicht unbedingt ernst gemeint, aber ich wurde durch Bleach an das Lied erinnert.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ygdAiDxKfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Neeeeh, überhaupt nicht mein Ding ... 4/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNKfKaLlY_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So Pefekt *-*


----------



## yves1993 (19. Juli 2011)

Wiiieee Shikari du nicht kennen Leekspin? xD

Und äh ne ist leider garnix für mich. 1/10


Zeit für meine neue Sammlung an THRASH! Fangen wir an mit... TOXIC HOLOCAUST!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MAs_BT-qPeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2011)

Coole Band, cooles Lied. Neues Album läuft grade durch.
7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjPRKFi_oeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (19. Juli 2011)

Fetzt. Genau so muss es sein! Die Drums... so geil. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=whzUzAJsMDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (19. Juli 2011)

echt langweilig 1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2A9My5MfFeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (20. Juli 2011)

6/10 - stimme hat mir net wirklich gepasst






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sVEepmETMbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hoffe da kommt jetzt kein WMG, EMI, GEMA oder was es noch so für kacke auf utube gibt -_-


----------



## Skatero (20. Juli 2011)

Haha. Der zappelt mit seinem Arm so rum, als wäre es ein Fisch am Land.  1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QE0zrJnzztI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juli 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Hoffe da kommt jetzt kein WMG, EMI, GEMA oder was es noch so für kacke auf utube gibt -_-



Einbetten auf Anfrage deaktiviert.
Auf Youtube ansehen.

Ich musste lachen... xD

^ Ich bin zwar absolut kein Fan von Rap, aber das hab ich mir trotzdem angehört weil der Text doch einen gewissen Sinn hat... 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ofvT6uc5jU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Juli 2011)

Da werd ich ja richtig nostalgisch. Meine erste Thrash Band. 
Tetris Solo geht ab! 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vNk4XGpAj6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (21. Juli 2011)

10/10. Jaw ist der beste.

Ich weiß, es gefällt keinem. Aber das muss einfach mal hier rein:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-sznvBKxEY&NR=1


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

öhm also mir gefällts  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=719uzFKbU2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (22. Juli 2011)

Jaw <3/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5IQ0DtgSAg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

hmm, ganz in Ordnung. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yEFYnRHR4WI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (22. Juli 2011)

6/10 - find anderes von ihm besser ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfijC0lmPBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

9/10... am 16. September mit ES und ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=grEfg_v_5b4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Verdammt geil ^^


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2011)

Krank.  9/10
Der Mops am Ende is geil. 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg2jQwv_D4M&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (23. Juli 2011)

Mh, nicht unbedingt meins. 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5_bakIFrhNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ES WAR SO GEIL. Einige leute schon am gehen, doch ich (und einige andere natürlich auch) sahen, grade nach den "Zugabe" chants, dass die nochmal Nebel auf die Stage pumpen. Accept ist Live so der Hammer. Schade, dass es so schnell zuende war iwie. Genau wie Helloween mehr Zeit bekommen hätte sollen.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Juli 2011)

Accept ftw! 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8rrnUTigFFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2011)

SH*T GEMA -/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vU8JzScqU5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2011)

Gar nicht schlecht, aber ein bisschen langweilig. 6/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a0p_x416sa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Juli 2011)

Naa gnaahh wraah jaa hm... mir gefällt die Stimme nicht ._. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfBPocT-lTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2011)

Doch mag ich, geht ins Ohr  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9AFMVMl9qE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Lange keine Sängerin mehr gehört die wirklich so gut ist, einfach schön. (sie selbst natürlich auch  )


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2011)

Bisschen komisch abgemischte Aufnahme, aber allgemein sehr schön  9/10

Eigentlich wollte ich was von den Black Eyed Peas posten, aber die sind leider sehr effektiv beim Videos auf Youtube sperren... dann eben noch was von Bruno Mars 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AKgAK7GE7bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (25. Juli 2011)

7/10 find ich ganz ok 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ouu-kxvIhqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Klassiker, 8/10. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2R4_8XBB_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Aww geil


----------



## Acid_1 (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, das ist gut. 8/10




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI9sGfQxx-Y&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]

Yo, diggah!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Haha, (coldmirror?)  5/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QdgCajndgNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hab vor kurzem nochmal den "Ja-Sager" angeschaut, daher das Lied


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Joa ganz schön... 7/10.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nEcPccC-FYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie ist das nichts für mich^^ 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QjUGczX6cJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (25. Juli 2011)

Ganz netter Trance. 7/10



Nu muss ich wieder auf myvideo zurückgreifen, da auf youtube wieder das Problem mit der beschissenen GEMA ist... 

Dope - Slipping Away


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Dope = 10/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mbWxl3_jDeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (25. Juli 2011)

Nichts besonderes. Gibt zwar schlechteres, aber auch weitaus besseres. 5/10



Ich bin seit heute wieder aufm "Dope trip". 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxV9zPuY_Uw&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

Mh ich steh lieber auf die Version von CoB  5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7O6ekKOE9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (26. Juli 2011)

5/10
finde das von dope besser 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NeY_Tsk-W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(das braucht nen bisschen, so ab 1:10 Min.)
<333


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Mag die Donots eigentlich nicht soo, aber das ist klasse. 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-1aNCppGV4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*remember me, special needs* ... gute alte Zeiten


----------



## Acid_1 (26. Juli 2011)

Ist ganz gut, nur... das Video reißt mittendrin ab. 7/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW-LbXzzuDg&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

perfekte 10/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pudOFG5X6uA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juli 2011)

Find ich i-wie n bissel langweilig. 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PM-8TOiVhaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Mag ich leider nicht, daher 3/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-64CaD8GXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wo ich grad Kilkenny trinke kam mir das innen Sinn.


----------



## Acid_1 (26. Juli 2011)

Die Murphys sind einfach nur geil.  10/10




Und jetzt Trommelwirbel... ... ... ... die beste Band der Welt!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

AC/DC/10 (Das heisst ganz einfach AWESOME/10 oder für die Mathefreaks 10/10)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfYgehTIUOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arni4k (27. Juli 2011)

Hmm, net so mein geschmack^^ 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GSjlxbxAymM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich weiss, aber iwie macht des Lied gute Laune


----------



## Tilbie (27. Juli 2011)

Joa ganz "nett" 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPyFAjUqgPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Juli 2011)

Hey das kann man sich anhören^^ 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRHtceJC2PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach da kriegt man doch gute Laune


----------



## iShock (28. Juli 2011)

hacha 10/10 (aber eigentlich auch nur wegen dem Drummer Video^^)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UkzHslzVP7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Mag Farin nicht so unbedingt. Deswegen nur ne 6/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W_n0zvoHlVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lief gestern auf Phoenix. So eine tolle Doku über diese älteren Herren, die quasi in den letzten Lebensjahren nochmal Musik machen. Ich musste teilweise wirklich weinen. Denn zwischenzeitlich starben immer wieder welche. Doch sie haben weiter gemacht. Bewundernswert. 

Diesen Song sollte eigentlich der Herr mit noch einem Herren singen, doch der verstarb eine Woche davor. 3 Wochen zuvor kam er ins Krankenhaus nach einem Herzinfarkt. Nach einer Woche fing er schon wieder an sein Text zu proben, leider hat er es nicht geschafft.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juli 2011)

Bemerkenswert... es zeigt dass die Musik einfach unsterblich ist und etwas das den Menschen so auszeichnet... Die Musik ist einer der größten Schätze der Menscheit. 10/10, die Musik kennt kein Alter.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vr3x_RRJdd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab mal absichtlich das Video hier dazu ausgewählt.


----------



## iShock (29. Juli 2011)

nice geile Idee - und guter song 10/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AvJKVKglIRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Wie immer hoff ich das anschaubar ist ._.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Juli 2011)

Nein, ist es nicht. Scheiß GEMA.  
Ich habs auf myvideo gefunden, naja, gefällt mir jetz nich so dolle, aber es ist auch nicht schlecht. 5/10  




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjb2mKCD2iA&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Jordin (29. Juli 2011)

Na, das is doch mal was 8/10

[dailymotion]xfns5_hoobastank-crawling-in-the-dark[/dailymotion]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2011)

Danke... Ohrwurm... -.- 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2BTn4KrtGME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## BoP78 (29. Juli 2011)

Finds ein wenig unspektakulär und einheitsbreiig, daher nur 6/10.

Und von mir ein Klassiker der metallischen Musik^^:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbT2lHtYtEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (29. Juli 2011)

10/10. Iron Maiden ist einfach geil 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDfuEPy1Yu8


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Juli 2011)

Frei.Wild - Find' ich gut! 9/10 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juli 2011)

Oouh grad richtig... brutal und gut! 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtzb0FTN4BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rein instrumentalisch <3


----------



## Acid_1 (30. Juli 2011)

Hey, richtig nice! 9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnjeWhQaJL0&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]
Vom gleichnamigen Album von 2004, das Beste von den Jungs bisher.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juli 2011)

Die ersten paar Sekunden haben gereicht. Absolut nicht meins 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMCZa_cdaeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juli 2011)

Hat was 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=veYWIMBVMHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (30. Juli 2011)

naja eher nit meins  4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7xDp0p1pWL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (30. Juli 2011)

ok für zwischendurch mal 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mulZGDUazYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LoLTroll (30. Juli 2011)

ganz cool 7/10

Und jetzt mal was anderes, sehr bekanntes 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSFKnYD5rp4[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juli 2011)

Kindheitserbe. 10/10 Ausnahmslos.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lps4EkKLfWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (31. Juli 2011)

2/10 nich wirklich meins :S






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7movKfyTBII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





xD

oh man kann nich aufhören mir das anzuhören und ich will pennen ;_;

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Acid_1 (31. Juli 2011)

GEMA
Aber als ichs auf myvideo aufgerufen hab, wars mir gleich wieder bekannt. xD
Hach ja, die 80er, da war der pop noch gut. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGJe49aCu9M&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2011)

9/10 Schön. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2eepsCXpLY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (31. Juli 2011)

Lässt sich hören: 7/10

Jetzt komme ich, der der nie viele Punkte kassiert.^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oPEU72Ni5k8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (31. Juli 2011)

Simples Klavierspiel muss halt auch mal sein  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WKYhi6Om5wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2011)

ALDA SCHWEDE... passt 1 zu 1 zu LodR.  10/10...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0FFwn5wugs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




T.D. + Dave Grohl = PURE EPICNESS.... *_*


----------



## MasterXoX (1. August 2011)

Ned mein Ding -/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAYL5H46QnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (1. August 2011)

naja gibt besseres find ich

6/10


http://www.clipfish....little-respect/


scrubs <3

der link sollte gehen :-s

Bei Youtube käme glaub ich nur EMI gesperrt -_-*


----------



## yves1993 (1. August 2011)

Die Musikvideos auf Clipfish sind leider nur aus Deutschland verfügbar. -/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yrHS84AV2HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. August 2011)

Ganz ok. 6.9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nkcOCAZK8Z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2011)

4/10 Zu ruhig für meinen Geschmack.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZsvcP5gz3zQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Joa... geht so. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wuu_E-fS-ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2011)

hmm joa 7/10 finde da tyler ward besser






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P4QtQQuu-M4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. August 2011)

Wow, da penn ich ja fast ein  6/10

Grrrr wie fügt man das hier ein?
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7677327/Tears_For_Fears_Shout


----------



## iShock (2. August 2011)

kann ich auch mal kontern


 Es tut uns leid. Aus rechtlichen Gründen ist dieses Video in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.

We are sorry. Due to legal reasons, this video is not available in your country. 

:S

-/10


Kriegs aber bestimmt gleich wieder zurück xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azVqekQBK8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xxardon (2. August 2011)

Kann man hören 5/10 ^^ (Vid. war gesperrt hab´s aber gegoogelt )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9b_XubGXvyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (2. August 2011)

bissl kurz, wa? ^^
dafür das es sich um soad handelt trotzdem 5/10

[dailymotion]xdkpk_placebo-meds[/dailymotion]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2011)

10/10. Gute alte Zeiten 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0FFwn5wugs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

net so doll 5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXq3h-WX90E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (4. August 2011)

hmm 7/10 klingt ganz interessant aber auch komisch^
(kann auch dem Text nicht mehr ganz folgen (müde))





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJxN76ECaR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Re-Original 2002 -> 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssby1yTcQEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> hmm 7/10 klingt ganz interessant aber auch komisch^
> (kann auch dem Text nicht mehr ganz folgen (müde))
> 
> 
> ...



Heppner ist Klasse aber Nena? Neeee

4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-FcdCyEuwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bei Scrubs gefunden, Klasse!


----------



## Reflox (4. August 2011)

sehr schön!  10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2YmAdJEfPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2011)

Ganz schön, aber ein bisschen zu langweilig für meinen aktuellen Geschmack. 7/10

Gestern das Album gekauft - lohnt sich 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMp9oFKKUIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (5. August 2011)

Argh... da bekomme ich ja glatt schmerzen.  0/10 (sorry^^).
Absolut nicht mein Fall sowas. 
(Habe mich schon gewundert, weil ich von dem noch nie was gehört oder gelesen habe). 
Nichts für ungut, aber ich hatte schon einen Arbeitskollegen,
der sowas in der Art auf dem Weg zum Anwaltstag mitnahm. Ich hatte Ihm gedroht, ihn sofort aus dem Auto zu schmeißen,
wenn er auch nur versuchen das jemals wieder in den Player zu schieben, (Der hat ganz schön blöd geguckt). 



Dann mach ich mal das selbe, was ich im Damals daraufhin auch gemacht hab.
Achtung.. langes Intro geht bis 1:20min... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYv5Wu9hIEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (5. August 2011)

jaja hauptsache anti 
2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTqCwlQODxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. August 2011)

hm 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N7IwEYTAB84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber ich hatte schon einen Arbeitskollegen,
> der sowas in der Art auf dem Weg zum Anwaltstag mitnahm. Ich hatte Ihm gedroht, ihn sofort aus dem Auto zu schmeißen,



Kann nicht sein. Pi ist unvergleichbar, gibt definitiv nichts in der Art. Ich bin bei Hiphop wirklich auch schwer zu überzeugen, aber Pi finde ich ganz gut. Vielleicht hätte ich ein anderes Lied posten sollen 

Zum Lied vor mir - naja, ist mir zu viel Geschrei. Gibt aber schlimmeres - 4,5/10.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-wnBU_2tWLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velynn (5. August 2011)

*gähn* 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IISaqrS_XpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*.*


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2011)

Schön. 9/10

Nun unser aller Onkel, Onkel Tom Angelripper, seines Zeichens Frontmann bei Sodom und Solokünstler.  

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]

AUF NACH WACKEEEN, KOPP IN' NACKEN!!!!!


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*gähn* 1/10
> [/font]




Was ist mit euch... na gut, noch einen Versuch dann lasse ich auch damit in Ruhe 


Zu Onkel Tom: 8/10 - hat zwar bessere Songs, aber das ist auch gut. Hab ich im Juni am Härtsfeldsee Live gesehen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jt_LuFGsRmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2011)

Jup, der Typ is gut, hat sich echt gut gemacht.  



Neues Album erscheint am 02.09.2011

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]





Sry Esp, Bewertung vergessen  8/10


----------



## TheGui (5. August 2011)

^ not bad, 8/10

und weiter geht meine Ponyfizierung!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqlpHa0pk8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2011)

Das is soo geil, dass es eigentlich wieder so scheiße ist, dass es gleich wieder geil ist, also verwirrender gehts kaum, oder?  10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlm5DJK3-zw&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2011)

Ganz ok 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC6VWkYukDk&feature=related

Er muss ja net immer nur bei Alestorm singen


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2011)

Ich finds schlimm 0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADk8LOtmXfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (6. August 2011)

Find ich ein bissl zu "fröhlich".
bzw. etwas mehr "Power" würde ich mir wünschen,
allerdings hat er ne gute Stimme, deswegen gibts *6/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7HFJ1gqu5Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velynn (6. August 2011)

war nie der grosse Slipknot-Fan, gibt für Gently aber trotzdem ne 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbTozgoj9OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*.*
ja, ich schau derzeit auch Wacken im Tv


----------



## Kuya (6. August 2011)

Jaaa... Nothing Else Matters in der Apocalytica-Version. *9/10!*
hab schon ewig kein Apocaliptica mehr gehört.
Wird mal wieder Zeit. 

Wie so viele Andere vermutlich auch, bin ich damals auch durch "Path" (und Hope) auf Apocalyptica gestoßen.
In diesem Sinne also back to the roots...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsYcRSNL8To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2011)

Joa...eher weniger, 3/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BWVnZAJaq4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Boa grad erst angekommen und ich will schon wieder weg  

Nächstes Jahr geht es 100%ig nach Hawaii.


----------



## Tilbie (9. August 2011)

Hmmmmm...... net so mein Ding 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NnPpvLwcCKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

Nicht so mein Geschmack, 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_HHD2TloOXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (10. August 2011)

Ich kanne die Band nich ausstehen




0/10



One Piece+Saint Deamon=EPIC




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CzEYCUF6g1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Video kanne Spoiler Material enthalten...Emporio Ivankovic <3


----------



## Reflox (10. August 2011)

Ich mag das Lied nicht, und da es sowieso One Piece enthält -100/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XrK-doVUPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

Jaaa Enkelschreck, dank Gronkh entdeckt  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IkvAb6THQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Grad wieder am durchspielen, wenn man das erste Mal nach Mexiko kommt und durch die Steppe reitet... eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre!


----------



## Dominau (10. August 2011)

2/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX9FW0bXTdE&NR=1


----------



## Reflox (11. August 2011)

Passt überhaupt nicht aufeinander 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAYL5H46QnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2011)

genial 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgJUTnmDuNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe diese Jungs <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

10/10. Muss ich live sehen o.o





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fn9qnZ0YD1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (11. August 2011)

8/10  Klingt ganz gut 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekoH1Et2Vls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (12. August 2011)

GEMA.

Aaaaber... ich habs wieder mal auf myvideo gefunden und mir kams auch da wieder bekannt vor.  8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCzioecu4NE&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2011)

Nice 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1VT1LM4a7SI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (12. August 2011)

Ganz nett, aber irgendwie auch nichts besonderes... 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAYL5H46QnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (13. August 2011)

Wurde 5 Posts über dir scho geposted O.o
Trotzdem 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1yjScm4dZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Wurde 5 Posts über dir scho geposted O.o
> Trotzdem 8/10



What the... O_o Gar nicht gesehn.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. August 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse Teil. 9,5/10



Nu bin ich mal mit einem Klassiker der jüngeren Zeit dran.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wAPaJW2hf8&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]

Ich finde den Song einfach klasse, richtiges Gänsehautfeeling.


----------



## yves1993 (14. August 2011)

Song meiner Kindheit. 10/10

So der hier MUSS jetzt einfach sein... xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQfEu1jHUFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (14. August 2011)

Sowas muss NICHT sein 0/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9j-y_ZfOosQ&hd=1


----------



## yves1993 (14. August 2011)

0 Sinn für Humor? Schade...  

As i lay gehen immer, 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqp6z6vfHX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2011)

Dudelsack ist immer gut, der Rest... nicht mein Fall. 4/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOiLVo8yIJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal wat vom neuen Album. Den Song find ich noch mit am Besten, ansonsten ein wenig schwach (das Album...), aber egal. Flogging Molly sind trotzdem klasse.


----------



## Acid_1 (14. August 2011)

Naja, Flogging Molly halt.  10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQg6mORqQ2k&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Trolligerand (15. August 2011)

schönes teil 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mj5OI_JuB0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (15. August 2011)

Geil. 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

Ganz nett. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAOp2ckMpLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Samstag Live gesehen, einfach nur der Hammer!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2011)

Fast noch schlimmer als das Type O Negative cover. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xi3BWqkJ8lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (15. August 2011)

hm 4/10 recht nett 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=45KAjt7v4t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (15. August 2011)

KULT!! 10/10 !!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqHjE_nWj8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> KULT!! 10/10 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne das habe ich schon zu lang und zu Oft gehört 0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAQwOrNZ6Ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (16. August 2011)

Das hat was 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpwdQhETbik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. August 2011)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQNCF02sffk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2011)

10/10, könnte mir das den ganzen Tag anschauen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZMfhtKa-wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




GODLIKE *_*


----------



## Alux (16. August 2011)

Nice One 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wDrYQHhKzsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der erste Mix


----------



## Velynn (17. August 2011)

Irgendwie hört sich für mich jeder House Track gleich an. Nur macht mich dieser eher müde, als aggressiv oder nervös. Das bewerte ich als positiv.
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CkAYvv-rL84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## metalo99 (17. August 2011)

1/10 das lied get nichtMein Link


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2011)

1/10

Ich mag die Stimme nicht und ist mir zu schnell gerappt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v_09wFxoaeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (17. August 2011)

gnaah....slipknot....1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1xES0GMKoRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (17. August 2011)

helloween, top! 9/10

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=H-QlTL6hpxU[/video]


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2011)

Ich hoffe das Lied ist als Witz zu verstehen, das tötet ja den Hörsinn. 1/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZKq6ZnWH-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2011)

GEMA





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbA0bOxhvq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (18. August 2011)

9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ezb7kmuDZcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (19. August 2011)

Rammstein is eh Cult: 8/10

Aber ich finde ich will, ist nicht gerade eins der Besten von denen.
(eins der "besseren" zweifellos... aber ich bevorzuge eher z.B.):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a82eXxiIWzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. August 2011)

Tjo, Rammstein eben. 10/10


Los, drückt wieder ne 1/10 oder ne 0/10 (die es eigentlich gar nicht gibt, weil 1/10 die Negativgrenze ist) rein.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HWKIOfLgaU&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Die Bewertungen hier nehme ich kaum ernst (wenn sie konstruktiv sind, tu ich es  ) Der Song bekommt ne 5/10. Instrumental ganz nett, allerdings steh ich nicht so auf die Vocals. :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgCOUO-s8nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal was ganz anderes.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Ganz schön 8/10

So, jetzt sollte kein böses GEMA da sein 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=idWWt98jiiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (20. August 2011)

Bisschen langweilig, aber ok  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZGwLFIrm_BA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fangrulf (20. August 2011)

viel zu fröhlich und so gar nicht meins 5/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xS3NkhjsBf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. August 2011)

Schön entspannend. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vJlYoogYVE&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2011)

Fangrulf schrieb:


> viel zu fröhlich



Das klingt irgendwie schon ein bisschen emo  

Klassiker, ich glaube das war damals bei NFS Most Wanted dabei... dazu mit meinem Lotus Elise über die Autobahn brettern... jaja, die alten Zeiten  9/10

Was *ganz* anderes:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sz5e3YjWG_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (21. August 2011)

10/10 aber nur wegen alizee  So nun die Boxen aufgedreht zum entstauben




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zt-8Pej6rR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (21. August 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> helloween, top! 9/10



ABER SCHÖÖN MUSS SIE SEIN! SCHÖÖN MUSS SIE SEIN SCHÖÖÖÖN MUSS SIE SEIN!! 

SUMMERBREEEEEEZEEE!!!

J.B.O. haben auch so ne Laune gemacht: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RikIFgo32M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Über mir 6/10 aber auch nur weil ich immernoch in Summerbreeze Stimmung bin und unsre Nachbarn immer Scooter voll aufgedreht haben und mich der Song etwas dran erinnert. xD


----------



## Dominau (22. August 2011)

J.B.O. ! 10/10

Edit: Kriegs nicht hin Myvideo lieder einzubetten.
In Extremo - Siehst du das Licht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Ich hasse die MyVideo Werbung -.- Aber gut, In Extremo mag ich eigentlich auch nicht, der Song hat aber irgendwas...8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WnmrSMGhtsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Epic Dreadlocks


----------



## Dominau (22. August 2011)

Ganz ok, 5/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjgZtTd2KG0


----------



## yves1993 (23. August 2011)

Breezebonus 1337/10

Ich komm einfach netmehr von meinem JBO Trip runter... xD






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Di7EAAvd1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2011)

uah, die stimme und der dialekt sind grausam 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5UTNKXR8xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (23. August 2011)

*Dope!!!! 9/10* 

Dann mach ich auch weiter mit Dope:
Dope - Slipping Away (ignoriert das komische Video^^).

Leider mal wieder MyVideo, weil Youtube "wie mittlerweile üblich",
eine "umständlichere Methode" zur Wiedergabe eingeführt hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

9/10. Dope halt, aber nicht mein Favorit (sonst gäbe es ne 10  )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kWQ7twfVrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




This is a cult... unglaubliche Nacht gestern, wünschte ich könnte die Zeit zurück drehen und das alles nochmal erleben...


----------



## Jordin (24. August 2011)

Irgendwas zwischen toll und episch und genial und ich_ersticke_an_meinem_Neid/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_YVY3JYgWHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Kann selbstverständlich nicht mit 30stm mithalten, aber ich kriege jedes Mal gute Laune (und das ist nicht einfach bei mir^^) wenn ich das höre und wackel mit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr, hat irgendwie irgendwas ^^ 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KxFdfIxp5fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gestern noch unbekannt für mich und im November aufm Konzert, sowas von nett und klasse die Jungs. ^^


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Naja das war jetzt irgendwie nicht so wirklich mein Ding aber ich gebe 5/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUfN7vh3HIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (24. August 2011)

netter Bass, "Gesang" mies - 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dnfNo4r3Cr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



grad im Radio gehört


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

9/10. Scars on a Broadway sind der Hammer, aber auch schön, dass SOAD wieder da sind 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5tgYzwPX9yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2011)

hm naja 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2YmAdJEfPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (25. August 2011)

3/10

und Streets of philadelphia Hammer Song 10/10 und das ist noch zu wenig echt traurig




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mcXIOmOcsjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. August 2011)

5/10 weils Arnie is! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sD2i6Ck4hkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



love it.


----------



## Acid_1 (27. August 2011)

Nett. 7/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTQV7xGa5kY&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## SheepHappens (27. August 2011)

8/10 passt grad Prima (:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-dLEg6aynQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2011)

mh ganz ok 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsQkNyy8vgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


tolle tolle tolle Band


----------



## Acid_1 (27. August 2011)

Gefällt mir jetzt nicht so, gibt mir nichts. 3/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpGT5PJviiQ&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2011)

geht so ne 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sNS7cXUqEIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kanns einfach nicht oft genug posten  
MAYO 3 <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2011)

Hat was "Blink"iges, me gusta...  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5CcOq8UzkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2011)

Hat's in sich 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pa5e9COBTb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (28. August 2011)

Geht so... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uyWTpekPISY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Random, verrückt, einfach genial. <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Hahahaha epic 10/10  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USDlhWJGinI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sollte wohl eh fast jedem bekannt sein, eines der geilsten Gitarrenstücke überhaupt <3


----------



## Fangrulf (28. August 2011)

7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3T-q5B3x4lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (28. August 2011)

Mag Iced Earth eigentlich nicht so sehr. Aber das geht eigentlich. 7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HH7WXlf9WLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2011)

Zu ruhig für mich 2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RygrFfi-Vyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (29. August 2011)

Awesome! 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Memya6zW0gE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (29. August 2011)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=byS7x0OsnSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn dieser Thread jemals ein Ende haben sollte, wäre das der Song dafür.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. August 2011)

Ja, das wäre er. Allerdings liegt das daran das keiner ihn sich anhören will und dadurch nicht bewerten werden kann. Tut mir leid aber da kommts mir echt hoch 1/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cu4Ld5fOw28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (30. August 2011)

Lame, 0815 Wannabe Müll... 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GiyPq5LYIyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2011)

nää sorry 1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD36GsRheEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. August 2011)

OMG 0/10 :O 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HNEC735juI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. August 2011)

3/10. Wenn die live nicht so scheiße wären hätte ich sie vielleicht sogar gut bewertet.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5qBgjK7uLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jaja ich bin nicht straight edge, feier die Mucke aber.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2011)

Joa ist in Ordnung... 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6soYyidMNVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das Mädel ist seeeeehr nice  (Die Band natürlich mindestens genau so... )


----------



## yves1993 (31. August 2011)

10/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IllOgsHjq4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (31. August 2011)

8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0yGE3LVhP8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. August 2011)

Uh Liquit, ich hab hier auch schonmal was von ihm geposted  Bin aber nicht son Fan von seinen Lyrics, macht halt auf deep was er anyway nicht bringt. 5/10.

Battlerap: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQtevfo6b1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 :>


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2011)

nö sorry 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E80NbUvl5RA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2011)

ganz nett 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vtO1NckuuFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





die abwechslung machts ^^


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2011)

nice 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sL7QuaxHHys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*-* 
einfach episch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2011)

10/10 Eminem halt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aO76Fj2LgLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2011)

nicht so mein ding 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5i7qZxICwgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. September 2011)

...1/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6p0ShXsdZhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/edit
Andere Version vom Song genommen.


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2011)

9/10 voll tight 









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QH_tyCi22XI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2011)

sehr geil 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u4vYXj8lZ8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. September 2011)

nischtinmenemländleverfügbar/5 

And now, time for some Jazz...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZeZicbHE1L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (1. September 2011)

nicht mein ding 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKbPUzhWeeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




klassiker ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2011)

The Doors 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JEdf7XsV5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hach ja


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2011)

8/10 Viva la Deutschland wann kommt der Aufschwung her 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q2EIil9Se3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hör ich rauf und runter


----------



## Dominau (1. September 2011)

Nope :< 2/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzycLGudWTw&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Deathstyle (1. September 2011)

Ich mag die Musik nicht, mittem im Song sind immer mal 10-20 Sekunden total neben dem Takt und außerdem hatten die doch mal nen Wodka Lied, oder? Das klang, meiner Erinnerung nach, genauso. Das Video ist allerdings ganz fesh. 2/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kBm6c3veSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (1. September 2011)

ekelhaft 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bfryvE8sIo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2011)

Mein Olli kriegt 8/10, weil ich ihn so mag!








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rj_tJ3wcvXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2011)

Mein Gott, meine Ohren, ich sterbe! 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EiLKDtZxeX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NoHeroIn (2. September 2011)

2/10 - rockt zu wenig






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9m7tPikH0UA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2011)

Mh 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWjSrFvHOzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2011)

9/10. AA sind klasse, gibt allerdings besser Songs 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ZE1bmcWMUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. September 2011)

Wurde schonmal gepostet. 8/10  



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exmxqixRCwc&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]

Und morgen flattert das neue Saltatio Mortis Album ins Haus, ich freu' mich tierisch.


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2011)

Ich mag Nox nicht 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E80NbUvl5RA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. September 2011)

Wenn er nicht die ganze Zeit versuchen würde zu doubletimen wärs ganz cool 4/10.
Übrigens ist 1/10 die niedrigst mögliche Bewertung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLdKFcxe0j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. September 2011)

Lol, nice. 7/10  



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT0uMwWa9pc&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## llcool13 (3. September 2011)

Nicht so meins...4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TYh1lRR1m6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2011)

Klassiker, nur gefällt mir die live Version net so... 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DTR4iLjKM7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der Hammer... sind mir nie so wirklich aufgefallen aber da ich sie nun auch live sehe in 2 Wochen (ENTER F*CKING SHIKARI!!!!) hab ich sie mir mal reingezogen, echt fett.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. September 2011)

Schockt. Live bestimmt auch ne Macht. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPHl-5JrBGE&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]

Die Version für Leute mit Eiern.


----------



## Interminator (4. September 2011)

Naja ist nicht so mein Ding, das Original fand ich schon richtig ätzend . Also nur 2/10. Ich steh da mehr auf sowas  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yp3UeCguVVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2011)

Mit Dubstep kann ich gar nix anfangen, nach einer Minute wird jeder Song spätestens sterbenslangweilig für mich. Aber gibt schlimmeres. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KbRQVZ3PFTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (5. September 2011)

olol...Motörhead 10p...ah verdammt ich mein 10/10!  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=geRNIyI9o7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 fck...fck...fck! <3


----------



## Alux (5. September 2011)

noa 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1_Stqcz-YkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2011)

Also so manche Leutz bei YT sind so schlecht informiert. Der Titel bekommt ne -0000000/10, der Song ne 10/10. Als ob sich irgend einer von Linkin Park so anhört. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_5DqL5-izAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2011)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNfMoFC9Cv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velynn (5. September 2011)

0/10 kopfschmerzen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aADLdh9HIxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Natálya (6. September 2011)

Hm naja Rammstein halt, schon ok, aber haut mich (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen) eigentlich sonderlich vom Hocker. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5A-EkV3pGJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. September 2011)

Der Anfang war ganz gut aber ab der hälfte wurds scheiße. 4/10.

@Sh1k4ri
Da sing der Frontmann von 12 Stones.

Deshalb:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iu4qp98WhPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2011)

ganz in ordnung 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KfZxJV1ykHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (6. September 2011)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l267xy_KHnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. September 2011)

Text ist ganz schön emo aber klingt ganz gut 6/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psEXNeLMjWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2011)

yeah 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOLFt9PKaNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2011)

Joa ganz gut, 7/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pi7gwX7rjOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Yeah


----------



## vortigaunt (6. September 2011)

0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9AcG0glVu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zukane (7. September 2011)

6/10 Leider zuviel geschrei xD

Hier maln Song den ich entdeckt habe (leider nicht auf Youtube): [media]http://www.myvideo.d...ua_Radin_Closer[/media]


----------



## Reflox (8. September 2011)

Ist mir zu soft 5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Wk38bW8whc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2011)

Gema. Nicht verfügbar :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kh2FRFhS7QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2011)

Wenn man sich sowas anhören muss, will man sich doch gleich die Ohren mit Kernseife waschen...  Ich HASSE den Song. 0/10 (hab ich noch nie gegeben).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekzx1T9-gPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2011)

Was für ne stimme, Reibeisen ist nichts dagegen 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJ-LgA5rX-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2011)

Bei Hammerfall kann man nichts falsch machen.

Achja, @EspCap Danke für Ideen klauen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WKwhQO6H4aM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (9. September 2011)

"Leider ist dieses Video in Deutschland nicht verfügbar, da es Musik enthalten könnte, für die die GEMA die erforderlichen Musikrechte nicht eingeräumt hat." -/10




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF-SgF23Yx8&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2011)

Ist mir zu viel Rumgeschreie. 3,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wExpZNxWA_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (10. September 2011)

7/10 ganz ok versteh aber kein französisch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xgvK78jHUnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (10. September 2011)

"Leider ist dieses Video in Deutschland nicht verfügbar, da es Musik enthalten könnte, für die die GEMA die erforderlichen Musikrechte nicht eingeräumt hat." -/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7SyW4YIl6k&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Deathstyle (10. September 2011)

Klingt eigentlich nicht schlecht hat mich aber iwann gelangweilt 5/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUu9SkBQcXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (10. September 2011)

2/10 Ick bin keen Ninja tut mir leid









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOTfVFCPlDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ab 49 sek gehts los


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2011)

Was ist das bitte? 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jU_H6M4tvPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (11. September 2011)

0/10 Abartig diese Mucke






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7eUMB8FS6C8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2011)

mh 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZaSZ8GVXB3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

8/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akt3awj_Ah8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (11. September 2011)

Sabbath 10/10 alles andere Blasphemie. Aber auch Subjektiv gäbe es da loooooooooocker 9/10, ich meine loooooooocker, aber eigentlich ganz klarer 10/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NG-LLfCbXok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

8/10, weil ich grad auf nem Heavy Metal Trip bin xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gNQ_fl1cnHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (11. September 2011)

Hallowed Be Thy Name - = 10 Garantie..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gGMGK-AbD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Wie ich dieses Album liebe, jeder Track aaaaah episch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Heftiges Intro... ahhh der Song ist heftig, nie im Leben hätte ich gedacht Edou mal ne 10/10 zu geben 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2zHNcSwx71w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (11. September 2011)

8/10 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e4ObiWaD1bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Achtung Satire^^ wer es versteht.


----------



## Edou (11. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heftiges Intro... ahhh der Song ist heftig, nie im Leben hätte ich gedacht Edou mal ne 10/10 zu geben



Wizard - Germanys Manowar <3. TRUE METAL. Das Album is Kickass.  (Wie eigentlich jedes von ihnen. )


----------



## Alux (11. September 2011)

Möchtegern Gangster Rapper 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ihec3Y4bII4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




hatte keine Lust auf ein Video mit Schrift deswegen die Version


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Joa ist in Ordnung... 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MPJKuygePHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Da spürt man den Rock


----------



## Berserkius (11. September 2011)

10/10

@Alux ist mir vollkommen klar das du so etwas nicht begreifst^^








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eg9UIaY0yvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. September 2011)

Ich finds eigentlich affig wie er auf deep macht aber die Lyrics sind ziemlich gut. 7/10.

Ej ich komm einfach nie drauf klar was ich posten soll.. post ich Rap, wenn ja was richtiges oder Asi/-Partysound? Oder lieber Hardcore? Elektro? Dub/DnB? Ich raste aus! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dO_Gd7_VWuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (12. September 2011)

8/10









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opJc_LYSg58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Moneyboy kann einpacken.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. September 2011)

Der kann nicht mit Moneyboy konkurrieren, der trifft leider den Takt :\ - ich mach mal 6/10, fands witzig 

So, Rap hat ich ja nun.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wXd4WkVpRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcgdeES87PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2011)

9/10. Jasmin W knows how to mosh ist geiler 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Y7HK41drIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Episches Cover


----------



## Nebola (13. September 2011)

6/10 Ist ganz in Ordnung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__CifNwWPu0&feature=feedu


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2011)

Musik 8/10
Gesang/Gekrächze 6 ... Danke setzen 

..............................

hier mal ne ganz andere Musikrichtung ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EhUztBdBR5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2011)

Ne sorry 3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdtLCfEcPL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (14. September 2011)

Peter Fox .. hm .. 6/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mEfDSP4g_U


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. September 2011)

Gnarles Barkleys Version gefällt mir besser... 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ocUWxaouMvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lt0WP9ZBNiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Nebola (15. September 2011)

4/10 Net meins.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7bFvMi-Qos&feature=channel_video_title

Neuer Song vom neuen Album, erscheint am 8.11 diesen Jahres


----------



## Elenenedh (15. September 2011)

Auch nicht meins, aber trotzdem gut anzuhören.

6/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daoY5iPorMc


----------



## Edou (16. September 2011)

Ne, nicht meins. 5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2zgrbCMUUV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2011)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vfbegHbbOpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Morgen Live *-*


----------



## Acid_1 (16. September 2011)

Hehe 9/10
*

Vorsicht! Etwas längeres Intro!*


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2qCf1vcDOg&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Elenenedh (17. September 2011)

Auch net meins, aber geil: 8/10

Was für Experimentelle:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlBVQoJUmJE


----------



## Alux (17. September 2011)

I like 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mFJAUIuF2Xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (17. September 2011)

InEx, einfach oberhammergeil! Ich liebe diese Band und dann noch das Lied, einer meiner Lieblingssongs! AWESOME/10



Wo wir schon beim Mittelalterlichen sind...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtKY-eScZYA&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (17. September 2011)

8/10 Ist ganz okay.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ld8KSc10dSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (17. September 2011)

Helloween halt. 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w7qlJshkXE&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

Nicht so mein Geschmack, aber noch im Rahmen ^^ 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xj0YFymsZp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (17. September 2011)

Hey, das ist ja sogar ganz gut.  7/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfYZ3uxsYi0&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## iShock (17. September 2011)

7/10 das gegröhle hats für mich irgendwie verdorben aber sonst ganz gut ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XD4XqUzeJXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (17. September 2011)

Symphonic Black Metal, ja eh nein. Black und Death Metal bitte traditionell. 7/10
Ich liebe Power Metal, weil es eben Melodisch "True" ist. Ebenso wie ich die ganzen Traditionellen Metal arten liebe (Heavy, Speed, Thrash, Power, Black, Death) Symphonic/orchestical Power Metal,grenzwertig, (z.b. nightwish sind dabei noch gut) aber symphonic black metal naw dude, naw. Aber ansonsten isses noch ganz okay. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzA9zsbLK-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/E...argh moment. <.<

IShock, dein Name triffts richtig. Nix für Edou....mir zu Simpel, die Vocals gehn mir auf die Nerven und die Instrumentals...nunja nicht soo der bringer. Aber hält sich im rahmen, gibt vieeeeel schlimmeres. 5/10

So genug Editiert. :<


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2011)

6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmB2WhcwqKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

Hmm ne sorry, nicht mein Fall. 5/10 .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-axrEZOXnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (18. September 2011)

Die Stimme ist irgendwie so im Hintergrund, das mag ich überhaupt nicht. 3/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjlrfvaOvls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. September 2011)

Oah Peter Fox geht mir so hart aufn Sack, das Lied ist allerdings noch das Beste auf dem Album 4/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qBbk9IjRdO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

9/10, großartig!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GI6CfKcMhjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2011)

Drölf / 10 TLI ist einfach hammer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygioAZThtmk&hd=1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

9/10, Adept ist klasse !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WR6VL7mW0Xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der hat meine Gitarre...


----------



## iShock (19. September 2011)

6 oder 7/10 kann mich nicht entscheiden ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2xZMcI3yyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ich krieg am anfang immer so nen lachanfall unfassbar ^^


----------



## Edou (19. September 2011)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8dygX5cRxjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsQkNyy8vgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Seine Stimme hat was von Tom Delonge (AVA/BLINK 182). Gefällt mir , 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6GgTgQM5D0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Es MUSS einfach nochmal gepostet werden


----------



## Jordin (20. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Jn1i8gdH40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Kann man gut hören 8/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJI2AKsFvYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (20. September 2011)

10/10 sehr geil.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yAKNZyIVWI&feature=feedu


----------



## iShock (20. September 2011)

ok  - gute 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3TXTRtifco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. September 2011)

Ne, ist nicht so mein Metal-Geschmack 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6JYzOjglBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

10/10. klassiker ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUyQoHVgHu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (20. September 2011)

0/10 langweilig

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESQOJWnT0dg&feature=related


----------



## Grushdak (21. September 2011)

4/10 ... kann ich irgendwie nich so richtig einordnen

Ennio Morricone ~ Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod [live]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VH_vAfMBy5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

Narf ne 0/10

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=sLKKYbADEYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


_
_

_Mein Absloute Lieblings Song <3_


----------



## Reflox (21. September 2011)

Verdammt gut 10/10 <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=916ZjBkjR_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2011)

0/100 (alleine der Titel ist schon verbunden mit dieser ? Musik? ne Anmaßung)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rHfOP0UB4es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (23. September 2011)

9/10





Jetzt was Exotisches





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKS8GhzEs9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (23. September 2011)

Lol, japanischer Rap, hat was.  8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Varitu (23. September 2011)

4/10 weil mir die Musikrichtung gefällt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0VkDOPIvKHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (23. September 2011)

Die Fighters sind klasse. 9/10

Ich hätt auch was exotisches. 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2WiriP3i2E&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (24. September 2011)

Ganz ok 6,5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA8_3FASmn4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Acid_1 (24. September 2011)

Nice. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPEnc-Rn4Q8&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Berserkius (24. September 2011)

10/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eUyJbV-PbkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2011)

ähm ja... 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pS_b104lI7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (25. September 2011)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rw4SdGv5UzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (26. September 2011)

_Nich schlecht...8/10_

_
_

_GlaDOS <3_






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dVVZaZ8yO6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (26. September 2011)

6/10 find das ganz gut  zählen fangesänge auch als liede? ^^ na mal gucken 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_RUt3Gv8uvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2011)

0/10. Sorry,als HSVer hast keine Chance. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0oTrR8jpZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2011)

Nett 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FtfBiZWiFXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Anfang ist doof ,aber dann wirds episch!


----------



## Edou (27. September 2011)

3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jjr0UzE1ApA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2011)

0/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaMAmI5cOR0&feature=related


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2011)

Nä sorry 1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6hL6fkJ1_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flausch1990 (28. September 2011)

ist nicht so mein fall (ganz  nebenbei sagt mir youtube, dass ich das in deutschland nicht gucken kann wegen der gema, ich kenns aber)
3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TD_4gfEG8ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (28. September 2011)

Yeah baby, weiß zu gefallen! 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j98mbNxq924

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Varitu (28. September 2011)

8/10 Gutes Stück





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F4LX8PPMuOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal was ganz anderes. BTW, Sänger und Schauspieler sind eine Person.

Gruß Varitu

P.S. Kommt gut als Klingelton, "Hey, Colt Seavers hat gerade angerufen."


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (29. September 2011)

Country trifft nich meinen Geschmack, und die TV-Serie war lahm. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5w41uzmebEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2011)

becuz i got high...  ne mag ich wirklich, schön zum "entspannen". 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s7C2qPpIkVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. September 2011)

Das ist klasse. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkE1JdxBFRg&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (2. Oktober 2011)

like 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DM2177pHMT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Oktober 2011)

Nice 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8G2_-1EHdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (2. Oktober 2011)

Joa ganz nett 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NjqkrrDtJdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm... naja... sagt mir jetzt nicht so zu. 5/10



Dafür das hier umso mehr.  

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]

Enjoy!


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2011)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0IZsBaToytg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EPIC !

[Beginnt bei 0:40 ]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2011)

Grad nicht so... 4/10

Eher das hier, einfach nur voll in die Fresse...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=312Sb-2PovA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




(im übertragenden Sinne  )


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Oktober 2011)

Yup, schockt. 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtGbVtgUiKw&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2011)

nice 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqkxzE3PYP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2011)

Die Ärzte 1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHk6CEdNvJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2011)

Hmm neee, nicht so mein Ding. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o60Q3D5710s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2011)

KoRn <3 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pd_sjTuDDdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt mir, 7/10 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8UH4Z8-_PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (5. Oktober 2011)

We are the ocean  8/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0sT7xfC3QY[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2011)

AA = 10/10. Das Schlagzeug ist in dem Song so episch geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mbWxl3_jDeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (5. Oktober 2011)

Ebenfalls 10/10, Asking Alexandria halt 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HruFHbPG4d4[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2011)

caliban halt  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPkXSpyrv88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (5. Oktober 2011)

hmmm joar 8/10 i lke it ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUxW9tC2p6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Oktober 2011)

Joa, ganz nett. Nicht wirklich meine Musik aber nicht schlecht. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ozGjOGFP94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (6. Oktober 2011)

Gamma Ray From the Ashes FTW! 9/10 (Den letzten Punkt kann ich nicht geben, da Gamma Ray noch viel bessere Lieder drauf hat, aber der Song dennoch toll ist *_*)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUL8dEroAY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Einer von Metallica´s Epischster Songs, mit Cliff wären sie noch da wo sie damals waren, da bin ich mir sicher! Kein Cliff, keine Magie! R.I.P. :<


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (6. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt mir 7/10

Und nun, mal wieder was für unsere Emo-Freunde.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzt_XrrmPlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich meine Ohren gleich mit Kernseife waschen, 0/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAx7nf854Bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich steh nicht so auf Eyes Set To Kill, 6/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpKyV1DKbjk[/youtube]


----------



## RioKaT (6. Oktober 2011)

Boah war mal garnicht meins >.<" 3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZuunY8BTqNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2011)

nice 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7kfD4lsy4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




möglich das es in deutschland nicht verfügbar ist, surfe meist über proxy wenn ich auf youtube stöbere.


----------



## Elanoor (6. Oktober 2011)

10/10 Metallica 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3c2zxFiPZEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. Oktober 2011)

nä sorry 2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sO_QntXc-c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RioKaT (7. Oktober 2011)

Klassiker - immer noch gut 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ij_Nc3UMvjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2011)

instant 10/10.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7OSSI5hgQVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2011)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvPea9a43JM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (7. Oktober 2011)

8/10 ich mag The Devil Wers Prada 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk0b0qdY_lo[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2011)

core-runde hier ? xD 9/10, ist nicht mein fav von ihnen aber trotzdem geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dqn8904QTv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2011)

meh....6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sz3J5nHXp9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (7. Oktober 2011)

mööhh... 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuDLoEVoNHw&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (8. Oktober 2011)

10/10 Kannte ich schon. Einfach geil

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok3NzJFMIG8&feature=feedu


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Oktober 2011)

Kenn ich auch schon, hab doch auch oabbasi im Abo.  
10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hramtHKRBUA&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2011)

Hm ganz gut 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=No_OYqWkCzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Infected Mushroom- Becoming insane
Glaube habe das schonmal gepostet aber mit GEMA, diesmal ohne


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (8. Oktober 2011)

Computer sagt neiiin... 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9qjeMqDgbis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Oktober 2011)

Arghs, nein, nicht wirklich... 2/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1v3ZO30_SY&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (8. Oktober 2011)

Melancholisch gut, 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oxAZ8x2oL00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt mir doch recht gut. 7/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cxaCoOiax9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Elanoor (9. Oktober 2011)

0/10 Sorry geht gar net^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=soKHUz4dDg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (9. Oktober 2011)

gonz nice,  8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ihec3Y4bII4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2011)

Nett7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bHkbQ5tkzL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



#headbangingrobot


----------



## yves1993 (9. Oktober 2011)

Der Clip ist passend zur Musik gut  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7zuAOomfiCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2011)

fetzt 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xaxJmzJwq2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ab 1:00 (für ganz ungeduldige 1:50 ... ) ... einfach nur geil


----------



## Elanoor (9. Oktober 2011)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D3FN6jl2bEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Text ist einfach nur hammer


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2011)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNfMoFC9Cv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (9. Oktober 2011)

hmmmmmmm 4/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GI6CfKcMhjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2011)

Olli du magst den Song wa ? 

TLI kriegt 10/10...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wecRmi_0eSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2011)

ja ich liebe ihn !! 

Mh 9/10 
hab ich schon mal gehört und die shouts sind nice





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYFwax0Qlzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2011)

10/10, HSF halt. Leider kann ich sie nicht mehr live sehen (zumindest dieses Jahr :/ )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1X68h4M-qI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nein ich höre sie nicht mehr, aber bei dem Song krieg ich Gänsehaut hoch 3, besonders wegen der Stimme von Lights. 

Come on, show me your 0/10


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2011)

1/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HJbrrpoyTpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (9. Oktober 2011)

4/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5Ixu8z05_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Oktober 2011)

Damals war ja schon das Original ne Folter (Wobei ich es heute betrachtet dennoch bewerten würde) Aber das hier ist wirklich ein Schlag IN die Ohren... aua. 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mPQVvd28WI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Falls GEMA Schwuchteln oder sonstiges Gesocks und Abschaum der Welt: Einfach nach "Machinae Supermacy - Force Feedback" suchen.


----------



## NexxLoL (10. Oktober 2011)

Naja ist jetzt nicht so meins, 5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d_0MgXnDPI[/youtube]
There will be blood!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2011)

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM der Song geht so ab, besonders Live *_____* 1000000/10 (hab übrigens alle Unterschriften von den Jungs bekommen + 2 Fotos, die aber nicht wirklich was geworden sind v.v)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQktIMIxeFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Oktober 2011)

Naja die Idee ist gut nur finde ich die Umsetzung nicht nach meinem Geschmack... also halbe halbe  5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1eIhpuL4OMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2011)

GEMA <.<.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4pBi7Ot--2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2011)

Neeeee sorry, nicht mein ding. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Bp7kgVIwH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWjSrFvHOzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

wollte ich auch zuerst posten, das intro ist so goil  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5vA7cEKvfuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. Oktober 2011)

Dubstep halt. 9/10. Sieht das nur so aus, oder haut der bei 4:28 seiner Freundin eine rein..? ; /





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HyObDnoQ_6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

8/10 xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qx9aTwVP2Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

rockt 8/10 , aber der song von blutsegeladmiral ist schon epic 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gFDCHdKbKBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich mag sie net, aber die Message ist schon in Ordnung. Die Screams sind auch net pralle...


----------



## Nebola (11. Oktober 2011)

Musikalisch 7/10, Aussehen 0/10 ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz8B7r9NWac


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2011)

I like 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USriZAMR2nA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2011)

GEMA, aber 10/10 da ich den Song in und Auswendig kenne 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mbWPydEzyb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (12. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ok 6/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7gj0q3doYE


----------



## NexxLoL (12. Oktober 2011)

8/10 Klingt ganz cool!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DScZ42PPIyo[/youtube]


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. Oktober 2011)

3/10 Mein Musikgeschmack ändert sich grade langsam von Metal zu Pop   

Kontrastprogramm:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7VhP5_zo5yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Awww.....geniales Lied


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2011)

2/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4nckjoBALgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Arosk (13. Oktober 2011)

Etwas eintönig aber nicht wirklich schlecht 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgAXbaFiQ8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (13. Oktober 2011)

naja eher nicht so meins 4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3E8ec72nIcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (15. Oktober 2011)

8/10 Zumal ich Falco mag, schade um ihn.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2011)

so lala, aber noch in Ordnung. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7Fi8-7HRhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gänsehaut, besonders gegen Ende. *_*


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2011)

Huih, gar nicht mal so gut.

1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdYAN0lniik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2011)

Skull Fist! 9/10!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NzdUy90vTuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2011)

7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4WZiEXd7Y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



love ya


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2011)

10/10 <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQFjeI5NfEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (16. Oktober 2011)

7/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bz7uUq3Sgks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











Ihr werdet mich bestimmt hassen XD


----------



## Sabito (16. Oktober 2011)

Oo Okay, ich bin mal gnädig und weil Kirby zu sehen ist gibt es noch 2/10 xD

Ohhh....öhm.... moment..... mal überlegen, das erste mal in der Situation, das ich nicht weiß was ich Posten soll, weil ich gerade so viele Lieder habe xD

Dann...... Nehme ich das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vS04C2HdgAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist aus nem Anime, muss man nicht mögen, finde das Lied find ich aber geil xD


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2011)

Das Lied ist mir zu langweilig :< 1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Nw4EEnaHv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Macht Spass, das Rechtsradikalen vorzusingen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2011)

WTF ?! 9/10 xDD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32udqal_lyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




fifa 12 <3


----------



## Sabito (16. Oktober 2011)

Nicht so meins 3/10

Habe ja noch mehr lLieder. xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJ8N__Z1vd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2011)

Du mit deiner Depri Musik ^^ 1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LC9Zx2SqlGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2011)

11/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTkZt8r2lko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2011)

1/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xCAkH2c6bOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2011)

Klingt, als würden sie in einem Blechcontainer sitzen, und die Drumms daran wiederhallen D: 2/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADk8LOtmXfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (16. Oktober 2011)

Naja 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFVomTTGFN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (16. Oktober 2011)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nf0bshPCKGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2011)

wie kann man HSB nur ne 1/10 geben ? 

b2t: der Anfang war gut, dann naja... 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObLRD2QwgW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2011)

Weil Heaven Shall Burn mMn. Schlecht ist? Metalcore und son dreck(Wieder mMn.) :S Um aktuellen Lied: Gronkh = 10/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BhY2YD-P5nA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (16. Oktober 2011)

Sounds awesome!!! 10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTTC7JzF77s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2011)

yeah! 9/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RLPY3H1amc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (16. Oktober 2011)

Zwischen Poster ... naja bei dem sind 0/10 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgljESecIbU&feature=related


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2011)

Varg is noch in Ordnung, obwohl mir persönlich dieses (das letzte auch) Album nicht so gefällt. 5,5/10
Wolfszeit haut mehr und besser rein. =)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5Wsgrw1uiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2011)

Geht ab
8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fcZQYhYQrdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (16. Oktober 2011)

Joa, ganz nett. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbrwowS_0ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (17. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt mir  9/10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48-z85QquO8&feature=related




Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wie kann man HSB nur ne 1/10 geben ?



Frag ich mich auch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2011)

Naja Geschmäcker sind verschieden, zum Glück ^^

B2T: find ich gut, episches Intro  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hr2snOfMOrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2011)

Nett ,wirklich nett 7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXr33CwcRzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EPIC !
und jetzt nicht das original posten ...


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2011)

Schlechtes Imitat von Daft Punk 1/10 sorry =/




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNO72aCnVr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2011)

SME UND GEMA SIND DUMM...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Navl4fYI-Zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




srsly... marry me. just do it


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2011)

Ganz gut ist mir zwar ein bisschen zu sanft 7/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZtxzkDzuF3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (18. Oktober 2011)

Gema

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNnpyWl__5U


----------



## Berserkius (19. Oktober 2011)

8/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQS8gstccgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Elanoor (19. Oktober 2011)

Ganz lustig 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YmMPauW7r9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (20. Oktober 2011)

5/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLyaqxpZ5-I


hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2011)

Nja, generell nen MK Bonus...aber sonst nichts. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rTmb3QZc80k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (20. Oktober 2011)

es ist nicht meine music aber jeder hat einen anderen geschmack^^ 5/10

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2HfmB7pxH1s


----------



## Arosk (20. Oktober 2011)

Ein Wunder das das Video noch nicht geblockt ist ^^ Zum Glück hab ich 3 Alben  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Afm-wV4JSI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2011)

DIO 10/10! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USG79BIpPCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

ach der keith... ^^ 8/10. Gefällt mir ganz gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELpch5k-U6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Oktober 2011)

Hat was  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtggDm-5zSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Also normalerweise hör ich sowas nicht aber irgendwie ist das geil ^^


----------



## Arosk (21. Oktober 2011)

einzige was ich mag ist sein akzent 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zmuZ9N0pg_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (21. Oktober 2011)

YEAH! FUCK OFF CAMPERS!!! 
Den Song find ich wirklich klasse, auch vom musikalischen her 10/10


Mal ein bisschen Blackened Folk
http://www.youtube.c...e&v=H_2lc3NSbjc

Warum bei Thors Hammer kann ich keine beschissenen Videos mehr einbetten?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2011)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> YEAH! FUCK OFF CAMPERS!!!
> Den Song find ich wirklich klasse, auch vom musikalischen her 10/10
> 
> 
> ...



Missbrauche nicht Mjölnir 
 6/10 ich find Deutsch passt dazu nicht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWuS-k3xcZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2011)

Der Trailer hat super Musik, dass muss man ihm lassen 10/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2rmke01RFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

nett 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NisCkxU544c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (23. Oktober 2011)

LoL  10/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ILp62f9WNas


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich bleib mal Neutral. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8xWYenf0yM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2011)

gnah 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=152ADIfHgIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (25. Oktober 2011)

10/10 Offspring böööömmmbbbeee







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1WfZ7AQOA8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (25. Oktober 2011)

ganz gut 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hnCw1zXtaLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, sowas hör ich mir leider nicht an, bin ned ein Fan davon..
2/10
Mal etwas Anderes...
Höre ich immer, wenn ich einmal traurig bin, oder einfach etwas runter kommen muss (:
Hoffe es gefällt euch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sML2f2VqkwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

tun wir mal so als ob ich das Lied nicht 2 Lieder davor gepostet hätte 

10/10 natürlich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GaQxn1Ke8AY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



me gusta !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

10/10 UKF halt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W3tOQAoD85c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




chill...


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (25. Oktober 2011)

Hm.. Computer sagt 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnwD-HgUZSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

mh 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MxkEbNKNqug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Big Boss - Nicht ernstnehmen


----------



## Arosk (25. Oktober 2011)

der boss?  der BOSS!  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9mWLig0s_9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> tun wir mal so als ob ich das Lied nicht 2 Lieder davor gepostet hätte



Oh, sorry, habe nicht weiter nach oben geschaut -.-


----------



## yves1993 (25. Oktober 2011)

Pendulum/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWTyjXYo_Z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

4/10 nicht soo das Wahre





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQ-Ev4Eiu9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2011)

mh 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pjQkp4O5tg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

trolololo 100000000/10 ^^ Kenn ich in und auswendig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2011)

meh...subjektiv wär das ne glatte 1/10...aber ich sag mal ganz objektiv 6/10 <.<




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQx-XbwBU-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geil, wirklich sehr geil. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJtt02uYo_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Episches Ding


----------



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2011)

5/10 :>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgtBh423TDA&feature=related


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2011)

Ehr... ja... 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egFfmhQcRhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2011)

Zu soft für mich 3/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nnbu_nG1Uy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2011)

Subjektiv 1/10 mehr oder weniger Objektiv...7/10. :< Ich kann ja nicht nur Subjektiv entscheiden, dann würd ich zu 80% zwischen 1-3/10 liegen. <.<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0pd5DgMcpPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Seit ich mir die Limited Edition von dem Album (Lucifer sei dank, dass ich noch eine bekommen habe) gekauft hab, steh ich drauf.


----------



## Tilbie (27. Oktober 2011)

Nett 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAGENmBWg-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

Recht nett, vorallem dieses nicht übertriebene und nicht durchgehende growlen gefällt mir 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeMLX5gvscg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann nicht beschreiben, was es ist, aber es ist jedenfalls nicht da^^ = 3,5/10

-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZzxlXIWco4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

2/10 ne...einfach nicht so 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HKqWKUGRWC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2011)

Varg 9/10

Edit: Öhh ja, wenn ich es einbette kommt nur der Werbespot mit Hassehoff
Hier eben der Link:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3826800/Napalm_Death_Infiltraitor
Mein neues lieblings Lied


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

Nett 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8cjcJKGN4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2011)

8/10, nicht mein Favorit ...

[dailymotion]x2s3qm_three-days-grace-never-too-late_music[/dailymotion]

sondern das...


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. Oktober 2011)

Gibt bessere von Three Days Grace, Never to late ist aber durchaus ok: 7/10

-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V4knSUv4Xag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe diesen Sound, richtiger satter Rock


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hast recht. Nice. 9/10



Iced Earth - Dystopia


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2011)

Iced Earth... :I 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjlrfvaOvls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (29. Oktober 2011)

3/10 nicht meine Musik :S






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ot6By1qWnAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Oktober 2011)

We Butter The Bread With Butter <3 10/10



Disease Illusion - One Last Breath


----------



## Edou (29. Oktober 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tTjKWq9Gges

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2011)

1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWVdgwb_gOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Oktober 2011)

Ganz okay 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WH7ho20Mf7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gott ich liebe das Lied <3


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Bin nicht so der Fan von Milow. 3/10


HateskoR - Far Beyond The Stars


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Oktober 2011)

5.5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgKwjI49Jqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Oktober 2011)

Hmm... geht so   4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivFCR5W8BAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## leckaeis (30. Oktober 2011)

Mh, 6/10. Klingt ganz gut, aber ich würde es nicht in meine Playlist packen.

Ich mach mal nerdig weiter, das Lied wird NES-Zockern gefallen, denke ich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6L9bUouDr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Lied ist lang und ändert den Klang sehroft. Für eine ehrliche Bewertung bitte ganz anhören.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

9/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROj5RqRrJRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ducktales aus (Sehr frühen) Kindheitstagen ist aber ein tacken besser 
Absolutes Lieblingsspiel auf dem NES!


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2011)

10/10
DUCKTALES! UH OH UH! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=icbbV9mtTEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. Oktober 2011)

Pinky & The Brain - generelll ja, aber als 8-Bit eher nein: 5/10

-






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSQSoXwy8rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die neue Single von Coldplay, hat das potenzial zu 'nem wirklich guten Launenauffrischer-Song.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

10/10. läuft bei mir zur Zeit rauf und runter, das Album ist auch sehr schön. Erinnert einen wieder an das alte Zeug, schön 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3oDVDyOrAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. Oktober 2011)

Etwas zu ruhig, aber Sum 41 kann man einfach nicht schlecht bewerten  8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2k7pmQxTtmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2011)

Langweilt ziemlich, dazu kann ich Bleach auch nicht leiden.
2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvgV9bG0LpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## leckaeis (30. Oktober 2011)

Lyrisch absolut nix, instrumental zwar auch nicht mein Fall, aber schwer zu spielen, deswegen eine 3/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=soKHUz4dDg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Klassiker.


----------



## leckaeis (30. Oktober 2011)

Doppelpost. Somehow.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. Oktober 2011)

Rise Against - 10/10 und zwar ohne Kompromisse 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgBN-I0Xaqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Ironie on* Kann zwar stellenweise etwas eintönig werden, aber da kann man ja auch Dubstep oder so'n Schmu hören *Ironie off* ^^


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2011)

Meh...4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rncmD8Y-NV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe das Intro hier! &#9829;


----------



## Dominau (31. Oktober 2011)

Helloween/10 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNg4aFJs1cw


----------



## Alux (31. Oktober 2011)

Joa so bisschen über die Mitte 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QEYcfHoWm2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2011)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fvDyebNDZWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2011)

ADTR halt 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IOeK2_O_CjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (31. Oktober 2011)

Hey, das ist echt gut 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4cR-P-D2Zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt mir. 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tn5EoyL0Plw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auja...  

(wer jetzt mit Emo Scheiß komm darf sich mal schön selbst in die Eier hauen...  )


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2011)

Ist Ok, gibt aber nen Bonus weil der eine ein Cannibal Corpse Shirt trägt...und der andere nochmal eins....kann ich aber nicht wirklich entziffern, naja: 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dtPs1QrMI1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> (wer jetzt mit Emo Scheiß komm darf sich mal schön selbst in die Eier hauen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Emoscheiss! 




Edou schrieb:


> Ist Ok, gibt aber nen Bonus weil der eine ein Cannibal Corpse Shirt trägt...und der andere nochmal eins....kann ich aber nicht wirklich entziffern, naja: 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alleine wegen Helloween (Also die Band, nicht der Tag) 7/10, dazu der Bonus des Guten Liedes = 10/10!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zk5YVykKkQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

Ach du großer Thor... 6/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QLI_geg5jwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




I will never sleep because sleep is the cousin of death...


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2011)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ml7p_aycXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Anfang ist doooof :c


----------



## Königmarcus (1. November 2011)

3/10 - leider nicht ganz so mein geschmack 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQgfxIpUUYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


derzeitiger radio-ohrwurm


----------



## Edou (1. November 2011)

5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BTN9V9Ygwg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ok, J.B.O. haben mich zun lachen gebracht...nennt mich untrue aber ich glaub ich schau mir JBO, deren "Fun" Metal mal näher an. :s


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2011)

näh... Ich mochte das Original schon nicht 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VeYfi8O0OOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2011)

Bosshaft 7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wej4RsV_AGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OMGStranger (2. November 2011)

0/10 weil nicht vorhanden xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1EzU9sLQ6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

Ich mags 8/10 :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R75vyjg4BSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

WHAT IS LOVE/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsDugITBANI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. November 2011)

Ich weiß nicht was ich sagen soll...36000/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RMKJ9fDM2mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (3. November 2011)

Lol hat was! 9/10 (Skyrim Bonus nebenbei :S)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jCBWVEpCuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 An meinem Geburtstag wünsche ich mir Land of the Free!


----------



## Nebola (3. November 2011)

4/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkthAjcdf78&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (4. November 2011)

Enthring sind zwar nicht unbedingt meine Baustelle, aber so schlimm war das Lied jetzt nicht. Ich gebe mal eine 6.5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UgnEU77kcA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (4. November 2011)

Facesmashing Death Metal!!! 10/10



Niburta - Awakening


----------



## Edou (4. November 2011)

Edit: Habs mir nochmal angehört. Ist doch eigentlich garnicht mal soooo schlecht. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHWsjLRfeHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Nebola (4. November 2011)

2/10 Kann damit garnix anfangen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy4tj1ldovg


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (5. November 2011)

Sachen gibts...  5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-IR9oNzdrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

Tool = 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOeEWmQ2HuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (5. November 2011)

Lässt sich zumindest anhören...6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMbXWafxKp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Video angucken lohnt sich!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (6. November 2011)

ganz coole Musik 8/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o26SlmROH5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (6. November 2011)

Schon ein Klassiker. 10/10



Soul Source - Tyranny Falls


----------



## Edou (6. November 2011)

Weiß zu gefallen! 8,5/10!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BzPPQcdS2LY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Nö sorry 1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0L2M7Its9C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

nett 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LHdPOMO_5_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

9/10. -1 für die Stimme des Gitarristen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnYeQx5-0t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (6. November 2011)

7/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5AgLsDICVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (6. November 2011)

3/10 Kann ich nix mit anfangen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx2vELUFgO4&feature=related


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (7. November 2011)

Endlich mal kein Düdelü von dir.  Nicht schlecht 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zay8kCgci2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. November 2011)

1/10 ich mag solche Musik nicht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=22_ZDHd1WmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2011)

Naja geht so 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7cxgao2rYZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shadria (8. November 2011)

1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZlCz1hH-io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (8. November 2011)

Wie genial ist das denn bitte?! Ich sterbe gerade an einer Überdosis Epicness! 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWWMO--pVKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2011)

edit: fail ^^ 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_HYmLzxj2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2011)

Seit wann isn Cash Dubstep ?  B2T: hmm, 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKyBOYBn07g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2011)

komischer bug bei mir, kam nicht direkt auf die letzte seite xD ich bewerte gleich neu


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2011)

8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYFwax0Qlzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. November 2011)

Naja, ist ganz ok. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3QNRi7ah7TI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schnell klicken, bevor die GEMA zuschlägt *rolleyes*


----------



## Mograin (8. November 2011)

das lied bekommt 7/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUX7GCNqSB0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2011)

Sorry, aber 0/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5Ln7qe_ZJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2011)

Scheiß Musik aber Zombies gehen immer 1/10


Und wo wir schonmal bei Zombies sind:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bpn-Br8tLo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (8. November 2011)

Nope 0/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5NpdvbwVQk&list=FL8pmZiw5ePUavpajhjFtBkQ&index=58&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Shadria (8. November 2011)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QxcCC2g1Ke0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (8. November 2011)

5/10 "gesang" ist ziemlich eintönig und nervig - rest ist gut






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nH5umq4iJx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(weiß is noch ein wenig früh aber wat solls :-D)

*hoffentlich kein GEMA Dreck oder so* *bet*


ACH man Shadria was soll das  ... 

10/10 für deins xD


----------



## Diaboltz (9. November 2011)

2/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J86GAN2zx10[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (9. November 2011)

0/10 garnicht meins

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A13u7HcB4Rs


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (9. November 2011)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dTxcHulFBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (9. November 2011)

Kann ich nicht wirklich was mit anfangen 1,5/10 ...   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eBgOHp6vlqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (10. November 2011)

6.5/10 ganz ok, aber nicht mein Geschmack :I






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=72dgTpdTheQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2011)

JA JA JA, es ist wieder SPARGELZEIT!  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGwYkX5Aq5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (10. November 2011)

Okay...ist ganz lustig aber sonst...  6/10
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7EzA0Oeah8[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (10. November 2011)

7/10 ganz gut

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z75casWohE8&feature=related


----------



## Acid_1 (10. November 2011)

Nice, echt klasse. 9/10



Bob Katsionis - Apocalypse


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2011)

^ bei dem Song sehe ich nur finger hin und her flitzen xD 8/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTZE2M0XzU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (11. November 2011)

Lässt sich sehr gut hören. 8/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6P8CdaQJXU&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## Shadria (11. November 2011)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6j7huh5Egew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (11. November 2011)

Wuhu, 7 Nation Army, wie kann man da weniger als 10/10 geben? 



Hier mal wieder was richtig satt-rockiges:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aWERYqWs5xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (11. November 2011)

8/10

aus dem Jahre 1986 ^^...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wA1m1hc48X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2011)

Ist ja ein Klassiker  Muss aber zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich nicht wusste, dass das von den Hooters war. 10/10

Was ganz anderes:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxquuedkKaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (11. November 2011)

Ohh Celllo ... sie war ein Göttin für mich ...

11/10 (Das Original hab ich rauf und runter gehört.)

eben noch gefunden ... ein Cover von den Hooters





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=722K8eLqYKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2011)

Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nicht schlecht. 7,5/10

Schon wieder was ganz anderes 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_5DqL5-izAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (11. November 2011)

Jup, Example ist annehmbar  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4H0JDomv8ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bis ca. 0:45 vorspulen, bis dahin verpasst ihr nix.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Kann ich nicht wirklich was mit anfangen, aber dennoch o.k.  4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCJPerKjllQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (12. November 2011)

Doch recht gut. 7/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npa8qUNEIFY[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Doch recht gut. 7/10
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=npa8qUNEIFY[/youtube]



Genialer Text + dazu geniale Musik = 10/10!
Bin ich zu blöd oder wieso funzt weder [media /media] noch [youtube /youtube]? (Jaja mit ][ dazwischen)
Egal hier der Link:
http://www.youtube.c...1&v=AW7mt-UTjf8
Minas Morgul - Mithrandir


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2011)

Klassiker 10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yyYFtbUSOhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (12. November 2011)

I like 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwtdhWltSIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (12. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Genialer Text + dazu geniale Musik = 10/10!
> Bin ich zu blöd oder wieso funzt weder [media /media] noch [youtube /youtube]? (Jaja mit ][ dazwischen)
> Egal hier der Link:
> http://www.youtube.c...1&v=AW7mt-UTjf8
> Minas Morgul - Mithrandir



Kopier die URL direkt aus dem Eingabefeld, dann müsstes funzen, hat bei mir zumindest geklappt.

Zum Song: Einfach ein Klassiker! 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=116he_FoQLQ[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2011)

hm nö 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ItA9cWLDIMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2011)

hmmm erster Eindruck ......... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7UBI8V5MRxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (13. November 2011)

geht so 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PVHhNgOmZ9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2011)

Video ist dank Gema in Deutschland nicht verfügbar 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NpFgkiAPwgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. November 2011)

Ein wirklich sehr, sehr schöner Song. 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYZ02QXj8iU[/youtube]


----------



## Diaboltz (13. November 2011)

3/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DykX1EH_qiA[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2011)

unglaublich schlecht, undefinierbare Sprache und ja... ach einfach nur schlecht. -10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXWXTGmeCkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2011)

Diaboltz schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DykX1EH_qiA[/youtube]


Widerliche Musik. 0/10


Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> unglaublich schlecht, undefinierbare Sprache und ja... ach einfach nur schlecht. -10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da war ich zu spät 

Vom Instrumentalen her 7/10, jedoch der Sänger machts zunichte, 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgKU1Cp2CDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2011)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=81VPZ9_r2PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das erste Lied das ich von AC/DC kannte o


----------



## Nebola (14. November 2011)

3/10 Mags nicht wirklich

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY3hoSzSGUk&hd=1


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2011)

4/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KLGZ363U6lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (16. November 2011)

sicher nicht schlecht für gute laune, aber zu 0815  6,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUb0TmXuECM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (18. November 2011)

Zu geil für diese Welt. &#8734;/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...c&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2011)

7/10 (der Gesang (?) drückt's runter

einer meiner Lieblingsongs der Scorpions - 
ein alter Classicer in Neuauflage - das Original live ist allemale besser ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JdtWR9umLRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


hier live 2006 auf Wacken


----------



## Acid_1 (19. November 2011)

Scorpions gehen immer. 10/10


Aus aktuellem Anlass was neues von Nightwish

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09MTDBb8qro[/youtube]

Die Passage 2:37 - 3:05 erinnert mich ein bisschen an den Song 'Ghost Love Score' von 'Once'...
Mann, ich kann den zweiten Dezember gar nicht erwarten.


----------



## Edou (19. November 2011)

Nightwish! Das Lied ist garnichtmal Schlecht, jedoch vermisse ich Tarja^^. 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psaB89EodVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mit Wizard's Album "Thor" (mMn. ein geiles Album, so wie Head of the Deceiver und des 2011 in Erscheinung getretenen ...Of Wariwulfs and Bluotvarwes, bei dem jeder Song mit starken Lyric welche die Geschichte gut Erzählen, man mit Hintergrundwissen jedoch mehr versteht und genialen Refrains glänzt) haben die Bocholter jungs mich echt umgehauen. Haben sich rasant auf Platz 2 meiner Lieblingsbands platziert (Ohne Legendenstatus versteht sich, wobei die auch schon lange dabei sind). True Metal wie er sein soll. 
In the Sign of the Wizard! \m/ //>.<\\ \m/


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Nightwish! Das Lied ist garnichtmal Schlecht, jedoch vermisse ich Tarja^^. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=KYHcP09JwYk

Iwie funzt das EInbetten wieder nicht...


----------



## Edou (19. November 2011)

10/10. Ich Zitiere mal ein Kommentar unter einem von seinen Videos "They say Jesus could turn blood to wine. This man can turn shit&#65279; to gold". True.

Ich konter mit 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zvep1WaUmOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


&#9829;


----------



## yves1993 (19. November 2011)

Nice :3

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvnj1Hl7TZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2011)

Wegen Gema nicht verfügbar. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=syqb6S6lFYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (19. November 2011)

Hm 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSKc5sNNuOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2011)

legendär/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v7gV5C5mB7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Um mal bei Legenden zu bleiben ^^


----------



## Edou (20. November 2011)

Cash/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJU0Uso2Ywg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


NWOBHM Def Leppard...y u no stay nwobhm? :<


----------



## Ol@f (20. November 2011)

Zwar nicht mein Ding, aber auch nicht schlecht. 6,5/10

Lokale Band von neben an. Produziert von Sky Hoff (Machinemade God).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j92kP49WfVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2011)

Meh...4/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_2nTv226TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hoelzl (21. November 2011)

8/10 nicht das beste ihrer lieder 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki7E-miwcLo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2011)

Episch, ich liebe Trivium und besonders den Song  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WwYyL9K0tpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2011)

Joa, ist ganz in Ordnung. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q9wpVUmuquQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (21. November 2011)

MH halt ... <3 10/10

So das hier muss jetzt sein, bin diesem Dubstep Remix einfach total verfallen seit dieser Party... *_*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1mTGqmGFTv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2011)

8/10

bin zwar nicht so der Dubstep Fan - klingt aber doch recht gut.
Nur wo ist jetzt die eigentliche Musik? 
.................................................................

so - hier mal was ganz Oldiges ^^

[myvideo]5599642[/myvideo]


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. November 2011)

Video startet nicht. Ist wohl zu oldie für meinen Browser. 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yfP861EkK3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (22. November 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Video startet nicht. Ist wohl zu oldie für meinen Browser. 0/10


Tja ... wenn man den "falschen" Browser benutzt ... 

Dein Video ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch, irgendwas dazwischen, dann noch der Text ... 
gefällt mir absolut net 1/10 (1 für die Mühe des Postens^^)

hier noch mal das obige Lied - allerdings nicht das Original Video - auf youtube zensiert (myvideo hat es nicht zensiert)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yuqm4MFgezI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (23. November 2011)

Nicht mein geschmack, aber ist noch ganz okay. 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWy6jlpoeM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Roll, roll, roll my heart a never ending story <3


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (23. November 2011)

Läuft  6,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHqLhX62poI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Den Refrain ab 0.59 mag ich sehr <3


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (25. November 2011)

Hmmm... bin unentschlossen... geben wir mal 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQSoljR-vYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (25. November 2011)

10/10, geniales lied ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKJeLG8-M5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (25. November 2011)

Nett. 7,5/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5OqsRKAUtg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Alux (27. November 2011)

gefällt mich 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7woW7DmnR0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cefear (28. November 2011)

kenn ich nicht...müsst ich mal öfter hören aber sagen wir  7/10

http://youtu.be/9FlF_apwAyg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2011)

nicht verfügbar -/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yXAJtd58tYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. November 2011)

10/10 - Wow, sowas hab ich schon lange gesucht 
Endlich wieder 'ne neue Band im Repertoir.

Und das hier hab ich eben auch grade erst gefunden - best day ever^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=563pUhzed2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2011)

Nett 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=crXK49f9kQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (28. November 2011)

8/10 Das gewisse etwas fehlt mir da noch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFQZXeiANQE&feature=feedu


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. November 2011)

Nicht wirklich mein Ding 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jCjlqAri_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (29. November 2011)

Just Epic. WE ARE THE D!!!! 5/5





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkGFEfvtQY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (29. November 2011)

Scorpions: generell ja - aber für meinen Geschmack leider zu "soft" dieses Lied, dennoch 6,5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fTcNcy5yc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2011)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMUNv3E81Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (29. November 2011)

0/10 kann ich nix mit anfangen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUHUDPl0oJc&list=FL8pmZiw5ePUavpajhjFtBkQ&index=13&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2011)

gud 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SW8a-FcI10g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (30. November 2011)

langweilig 2/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU4HrFpJIn8&feature=feedu


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Dezember 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> langweilig 2/10
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU4HrFpJIn8&feature=feedu



EPIC / 10 wieder eine Hammer Band die ich nicht kannte!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p54CMth4Jpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Brace yourself, Christmas is coming!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Dezember 2011)

8/10 einige gute Musiker dabei








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LyuDyWc09G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (1. Dezember 2011)

Nicht meins 4/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6zVSxo2KeU


----------



## yves1993 (2. Dezember 2011)

Genial. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gcejLp72iCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soooo geil 
Pendulum ftw.


----------



## Nebola (2. Dezember 2011)

9/10 ist echt gut.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEd3VFn3mwE


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Dezember 2011)

Klasse Core. 9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaD3NlDKNWc&feature=g-u[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (2. Dezember 2011)

meh...nicht so meins....5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHWsjLRfeHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Zurzeit eins meiner absoluten Lieblinge von Motörhead. <3


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Dezember 2011)

Motörhead? Motörhead! Weniger als 10 Punkte wäre Ketzerei. 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq8iXDMUxns&feature=g-u[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2011)

Melo Death/Black Metal...mhhh nunja, das Lied lässt sich ganz gut hören, auch wenn ich im Black/Death bereich nicht so gerne Melodisch höre (Ich höre allgemein wenig Black/Death Metal bin da eher der [Traditionelle/NWOBHM] Heavy/Speed/Power/Thrash Metaler) 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sg30PXnaZmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Avantasia sind die ersten beiden Alben wirklich Top, dannach sind es von den folgenden Alben nur einzelne Songs (wie dieser hier, mag einfach die Stimmung dieses Songs und Live mit Mr.Fuckin' Kai Hansen einfach Episch)


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2011)

weiß nicht so recht 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=abSadQcziEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xxardon (3. Dezember 2011)

Ohne Gesang hätte es mir gefallen :^D
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9MPHAVa0YA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. Dezember 2011)

Ohne "Gesang" hätte es mir etwas besser gefallen ^^ 3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RoEIAgVsDzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Dezember 2011)

Absolute Granate. 10/10
Aber viel zu kurz. 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkiOd_zCrCM&feature=g-u[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2011)

Passt. 7,5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKHx5MpCnRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hab die Live gesehn aufm ByH...die warn sowas von geil!


----------



## NoHeroIn (4. Dezember 2011)

Zuviel Speedmetal (?), mag ich nicht so. Aber doch ncoh besser, als vieles andere: 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Su5nkqnlKQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (4. Dezember 2011)

6/10 Gut, aber mir zu langweilig

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eboLm90iWU&list=FL8pmZiw5ePUavpajhjFtBkQ&index=24&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem auch das Solo und der Gesang ist auch gut 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4z9TdDCWN7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (4. Dezember 2011)

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgwvuDjzLn4


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2011)

Das....ist...Legen - warte es kommt gleich - där! OVERNINETHOUSAND/10
Fuuu Zwischenposter. :< moment.
7/10. Six feet Under halt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYLpYu2EQxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ups fast das Lied vergessn. :S


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (4. Dezember 2011)

Nett, echt nett, gibt nicht viele ruhigere Lieder, die man sich bis zum Ende anhören kann ohne zu sagen: "hmmm... nööö^^" 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=obuidM2xImE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wusste nicht, wie geil es sein kann, wenn man Rock, HipHop/Rap und Metal zusammenwürfelt, meine neue Lieblingsband


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2011)

Leider nicht mein Fall, 4/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sbaL2bnQcSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal ein wenig Folk, einer der emotionalsten Songs die ich kenne.


----------



## NexxLoL (5. Dezember 2011)

kann ich mich nicht wirklich mit anfreunden...
4/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VlGSXLjb-w[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (5. Dezember 2011)

Nope, kann ich garnix mit anfangen 2/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e370BMjTmF0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2011)

Ne, lass mal. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pNiE661GoX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (5. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich gar net 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEzuxkkGyWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (5. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich nicht wirklich was mit anfangen 1,5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UK9ld4zdmN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich finds bisschen langweilig. 4/10

Für Leute, die was mit Reggae anfangen können.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJJvnqXPQKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2011)

meh...Naw...1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKX-8ptz5A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2011)

10/10, geiles Lied und Wrestlemaniabonus



Motörhead Bomber


----------



## Nebola (6. Dezember 2011)

0/10 Ich kann mit der Band nix anfangen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZR7-aGvkkI


----------



## Auchentoshan (6. Dezember 2011)

Edit: Sorry war auf der falschen Seite.

Zu Nebolas Beitrag: 
Gefällt mir ^^ Auf Anhieb 8/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj41xZHA5Eg


----------



## Meffipower (7. Dezember 2011)

Gefällt mir total gut - das Intro versetzt einen direkt in alte Zeiten zurück, die Melodie ist mitreißend, man könnte direkt mitsingen. Irgendwie kraftvoll der Song. Zwar eigentlich nicht unbedingt meine Musikrichtung aber trotzdem echt cool!
9/10

Wie wärs mal hiermit, um dem trüben Winterwetter zu trotzen? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2enJsDmc1o&feature=related


----------



## Nebola (7. Dezember 2011)

Naja ist ganz ok, aber sowas kann ich mir net absichtlich anhören ^^ 5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8u99KuQDgE&feature=g-u


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2011)

standard musik, gutes growling, gescheiter gesang 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dW6RXTjm4iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




sicher nicht jedermanns fall ^^


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2011)

Nunja, das Lied direkt ist nicht Wirklich etwas für meinen geschmack, jedoch ist es nicht Schlecht. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5gWO7xyBRsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wizard. <3

/edit: Für das Trollface in meinem Video gehört da allein schon nen 10/10 hin. XD grad eben entdeck.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. Dezember 2011)

Ist ok, aber nicht so der Kracher - 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzrpy9qSSSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (9. Dezember 2011)

Nicht meins 2/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flne6exmKdE&feature=g-u


----------



## Acid_1 (9. Dezember 2011)

Geiler Song. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKFxKhu7uaE&feature=g-u[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (9. Dezember 2011)

8/10 auch sehr gut.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X8MAdgDPSs&feature=g-u


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2011)

Gar nicht so gut. 2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vppbdf-qtGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (10. Dezember 2011)

Ou yeah 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yBPJgMao_58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ja, doch recht ansprechend. 7/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm03Ig3gPTY&feature=g-u[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (10. Dezember 2011)

Melo Death Metal nicht unbedingt meins, dennoch lässt sich aber gut hören. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CjhNWAo6DN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich höre zwar zurzeit nicht mehr so viel Metal, aber gut isses schon  7,5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5i7sqyFNJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (10. Dezember 2011)

gefällt mir nicht 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TrFwFs11Jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




am 15.12 > yay ^^
[font="'Trebuchet MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Trebuchet MS"]Sepultura[/font]
[font="'Trebuchet MS"]Exodus[/font]
[font="'Trebuchet MS"]Destruction[/font]
[font="'Trebuchet MS"]Heaten[/font]
[font="'Trebuchet MS"]Mortal Sin[/font]


----------



## iShock (10. Dezember 2011)

man ey buffed forum will mich in letzter zeit echt ärgern -.-*


5/10 trash is nich meins





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYaCsckCs_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Dezember 2011)

Nicht so meins, aber an sich nicht schlecht. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EzkJYoyHqdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wow da wird man ja richtig nostalgisch bei dieser Band, vorallem das Lied "Augen auf!" sollte einigen bekannt sein 

Wie ich drauf komme?

http://www.summer-br...4195.oomph.html
:3


----------



## Arosk (11. Dezember 2011)

GEMA/10 (bewertung kann ja jemand übernehmen der sich das lied anhören kann)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkV4c2NB7GI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2011)

@Oomph: 8/10! Oomph hat teilweise schon geniale Lieder, Labyrinth ist eins davon!

@Arosk: Nicht übel da gebe ich auch mal eine 8/10!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbzSWcRM9u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (11. Dezember 2011)

8,5/10 - wobei mir der erste Part besser gefallen hat





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V290U-Wfe0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Attention: PIANO INSIDE!


----------



## Acid_1 (11. Dezember 2011)

Wunderschön, kann man richtig klasse bei abdriften. 10/10


Und jetzt ein harter Schnitt.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqj2ZRInoNk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2011)

Hart an der Grenze... ist mir zu unmelodisch, sorry. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jk7fE0lVsWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Königmarcus (11. Dezember 2011)

8/10 gefällt mir recht gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rk1xxHQZY4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velynn (12. Dezember 2011)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=quooghxomt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (12. Dezember 2011)

4/10 nicht meins 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr9T25kRJ6c


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich Anfang des Jahres live gesehen. Waren gar nicht so schlecht aber dieses Pagan-zeug langweilt so doch sehr.
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zK9PBFbV5-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (12. Dezember 2011)

6/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCEDneh8KfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (12. Dezember 2011)

1/10. Mag ich überhaupt nicht, sorry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtV83t4ZyPU


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Dezember 2011)

Kassierer! 10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aMoYocZhN3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2011)

Eh naja... hat der Sänger einen Sprachfehler? Ich mein jetzt ernsthaft, lispelt der etwas oder höre ich schon Dinge?
Wirklich gefallen wills mir aber trotzallem nicht auch ohne Sprachfehler... 3/10

And now for something completely different:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-yUkmKuqZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (13. Dezember 2011)

8/10 schönes lied 


passend zu meiner Beitragsanzahl





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7mHe6FMs46o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Boba82Fett (13. Dezember 2011)

9/10

Immer gehört, X factor geliebt.

Toranaga - Execution


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (13. Dezember 2011)

Eher nicht, 4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wc18xt5wQnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2011)

Klassiker 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dm-YgXJl2fI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. Dezember 2011)

Yeah, Sum 41  8/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SlqGnbi1DDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (15. Dezember 2011)

ganz ok,. reißt nicht vom hocker 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgfgFpFaxgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Dezember 2011)

hmm..ok.. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wngyXhTx4pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hab mir gerade zum ersten Mal die Band angehört und muss sagen: Nicht schlecht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2011)

1010101010101010/10

Freut mich, dass sie dir gefallen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BvE5L_NCWAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (15. Dezember 2011)

eher nicht so aber auch net soo schlecht 5/5

hab jetzt auch mal Enter Shikari anhören müssen und muss sagen is echt nice was die so spielen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSjaM9E2gr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (15. Dezember 2011)

GEMA/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tr0VArjWTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




WAS für ein GEILER REFRAIN! :O


----------



## EspCap (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich kenne das Original zwar nicht, aber diese Acoustic-Version ist ganz gut. 7/10.

Beim nachfolgenden Lied hätte ich nach dem ersten mal hören vermutlich selbst nicht mehr als 5/10 gegeben. Ich weiß, grauenhaft primitive Lyrics. Aber der Beat ist echt gut wenn man es ein paar mal gehört hat. Verzeiht mir 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wBw3ho7Xbf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2011)

meh...nicht meins undzwar so garnicht. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TT76uz21TNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (16. Dezember 2011)

Gar nicht übel. 8/10

Dann mal wieder was niveauvolleres als das oben von mir 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5e6tmaf8QvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (16. Dezember 2011)

hm.... naja...hm... schwer..... sagen wir 7/10
so jetzt meins:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uux_TTIgR74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja, kann man hören. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=haW2qwFe2_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2011)

Du und deine Flippers Alko...^^ 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7aCEWKHoXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (16. Dezember 2011)

Yeah. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id0HoMZ51cU&feature=g-u&context=G2a927deFUAAAAAAAKAA[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2011)

Find ich toll :3 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xKF45TvUVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (16. Dezember 2011)

Deutscher Rap is doch ganz gut geworden. 7/10

Mal nen bisschen Modern Melodeath
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98WDyRSUUT4&feature=g-u&context=G28460f0FUAAAAAAAGAA[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (17. Dezember 2011)

Genial  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=603uqEm2pLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich sag na nur NFSU.  10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAW-EWhJ6nU&feature=g-u&context=G28460f0FUAAAAAAAGAA[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2011)

Einfach nur... 10/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYbqJpzY2oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (18. Dezember 2011)

Mag ich nicht so.. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XGf0ZGgXBQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann mit House und Trance und sowas absolut nichts anfangen, es klingt jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht aber ich langweile mich beim hören, daher 3/10.

Ich bleibe aber mal grob in der Richtung.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t3_J1MnOEx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrascream (19. Dezember 2011)

So lala 5/10

Jetzt mach ich mich bestimmt unbeliebt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0wNw33RGV1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NoHeroIn (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde es nicht nett, "jemanden zu fi****, weil er schwer behindert ist". 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hKLpJtvzlEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (20. Dezember 2011)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht nett, "jemanden zu fi****, weil er schwer behindert ist". 0/10



Kann ich auch nur zu dem Geschmacklosen Mist sagen.

@NoHeroIn

Lux Aeterna, einfach nur genial 10/10



mal was Weihnachtliches





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jg4sZZaf3Gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2011)

Nett 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7UywHmrrBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



^not bad


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (20. Dezember 2011)

Hmm joa, hat was 5,5/10

Kontrastprogramm (wie des öfteren  )    :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pTTGsEKlrHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (21. Dezember 2011)

Nah geht garnich <.< 1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5g8ykQLYnX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrascream (21. Dezember 2011)

Mag Nightwish nicht sonderlich 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ZqeGqdU3EE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Eins der schönsten Lieder die es gibt <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2011)

Die Stimme geht mir aufn Sack... 3/10 :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40hymbrQznE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrascream (21. Dezember 2011)

8/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M_Lv9izM5SQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Text bitte ignorieren, aber der Beat ist göttlich<3


----------



## Alux (21. Dezember 2011)

naja Beat ist nicht so hammermäßig ne 3 + 0 für den Text (der ist aus meiner Sicht so grottig, dass man ihn einfach nicht ignorieren kann) also 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLQl3WQQoQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (21. Dezember 2011)

Shit GEMA unbewertet/10 wegen GEMA -.-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VA0IAbizUfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (21. Dezember 2011)

Ziemlich gut 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr9T25kRJ6c


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (22. Dezember 2011)

Geht so - ist mir aber im Grunde genommen zu schnell 5/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHkKJfcBXcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (22. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ist halbwegs ok 5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwyMrh2hYDg


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2011)

meh...3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GkGEaMin3dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 <3(Aber nix übers Original. )


----------



## Acid_1 (23. Dezember 2011)

Über Iron Maiden kommt sowieso nichts.
Trotzdem geiles Cover. 9/10
Mann, wir brauchen einfach ein Pommesgabel Smiley.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8gY0yw8-mi0[/youtube]
EINFACH GÖTTLICH!!


----------



## Nebola (23. Dezember 2011)

2/10 nichts für mich

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdGvz0Dcm8o&feature=g-u&context=G2821089FUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Dezember 2011)

AILD gehen durch 7/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrUPWtVvGX4[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2011)

Keins meiner Favoriten, aber Rammstein halt.  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpYhYztj4R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BoomLabor (25. Dezember 2011)

10/10

Passt perfekt zum Tag. Und Music ist auch ganz schnuckelig. ^.^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32hUistEmio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2011)

Serj rettet es!^^ 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDezEHjowhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2011)

Mag Shiml nicht soooo, aber das ist ganz gut. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n3cYpshrR-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Dezember 2011)

Nicht so meins, aber nicht wirklich schlecht. 5/10

Mal was anderes:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggaWA51OrhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2011)

Naja 5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=719uzFKbU2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (26. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich gar nicht meine Richtung - aber irgendwie hat's was... 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nrbQdqimkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (26. Dezember 2011)

Geiler Beat. 9/10  



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZTH05z3BLo&feature=g-u&context=G2d77e37FUAAAAAAAZAA[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. Dezember 2011)

Ne Spur zu hart 4/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FqjKLRzA30g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für eine Eigenkomposition einfach wahnsinn.... und ab 2:30 ... hält gut mit Hans Zimmer & Co. mit


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2011)

3:10 - 3:55 DAS rettet das Lied!  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cU3ZlZT_RI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (28. Dezember 2011)

0/10 Einfach Scheiße

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-8bZ6J_tB4&feature=plcp&context=C350c71dUDOEgsToPDskJ1XsEkp_Xr6HZ9Sw6erfwV


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> 0/10 Einfach Scheiße



Warte warte warte!
Du hast mir gesagt, man soll was intelligenteres sagen als "scheisse" und dass 1/10 das tiefste ist.
Tja mein Freund, das nennt man sich selbst widersprechen.

Daher

1/10 Da ich Equilibrium an sich nicht mag




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ALyd456SbpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Dezember 2011)

10/10 Weil wegen Eisregen.  



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pY0W0uIeuQ&feature=g-u&context=G200ac4cFUAAAAAAABAA[/youtube]


----------



## Tacksaw (28. Dezember 2011)

Nicht so mein ding 5/10 .


James blake the Wilhelm Scream


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Dezember 2011)

Ebenfalls nicht meins. 3/10  



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbt1ShDnNhs&feature=g-u&context=G2a7c24cFUAAAAAAAIAA[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2011)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJX0o0Z5T0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nach dem Intro wird geiler


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2011)

nicht... gut... 2/10 und der beat ist auch nur 0815






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mMerA24ybdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (29. Dezember 2011)

Auf sowas kann man doch aufbauen  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kg659uQsNsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (30. Dezember 2011)

Erinnert mich enorm an Freiwild/Onkelz. Kann man hören, würde ich mir aber nicht kaufen. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5aa1U7Idww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. Dezember 2011)

Oha, gar nicht meine Musik :/ 2/10


Bin grad zufällig hierauf gestoßen - WAS FÜR EIN GEILER SONG ! <3






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdcklvaV0wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (30. Dezember 2011)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Oha, gar nicht meine Musik :/ 2/10[/font]<br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px; background-color: rgb(250, 251, 252); ">



Hätte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch gesagt  Mittlerweile höre ich wirklich fast alles.

Zum Song: Ganz lustig und musikalisch in Ordnung. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQZ-DsulIic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

Nice, ich mag Wiz ^^ 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIwOhNQgKJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (31. Dezember 2011)

Gutes Cover. 8/10

Ein etwas längerer Song
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxdcNvn5Fo8&feature=g-u&context=G23896feFUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## bartman223 (31. Dezember 2011)

10/10 Wirklich schöner Song. Den werde ich mir merken ;-)



In meinen Augen einfach toll!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO8cAuY58E8


----------



## Nebola (1. Januar 2012)

2/10 Ist garnicht meine Sache

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXgyyUSdfVA


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Januar 2012)

Und wieder so ein Kick-Ass Cover. 9,5/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CyONJNnNZk&feature=g-u&context=G2f67908FUAAAAAAANAA[/youtube]

Ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2012 wünsch ich euch!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2012)

8/10 Top, passt aber grad nicht zu meiner Soulstimmung grade 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QCdc1YW001Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Januar 2012)

Naja, was gibts da zu sagen? Einfach ein KLASSIKER.  9/10



Wieder ein langer Song.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIhmdgpvkng&feature=g-u&context=G200ac4cFUAAAAAAABAA[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (2. Januar 2012)

5/10 Die Band hat besser Lieder imo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4QeemT1lL8


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. Januar 2012)

Musik gut, Gesang eher nicht - trotzdem 7/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dhcGNN9r1D4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (2. Januar 2012)

Ist ganz okay. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dsmrNOZZuUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich wollte ja als erstes von den Beatles Hey Jude posten, aber dann lief einfach J.B.O. an....da war klar, das muss rein.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Januar 2012)

Jo.  10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfJwXiElJKw&feature=g-vrec&context=G22ab6d5RVAAAAAAAAAQ[/youtube]


----------



## Trolligerand (3. Januar 2012)

hmm noar ja :/ 5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dj3d-djsq6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (4. Januar 2012)

Ja, das ist ganz gut. 7/10


Ein Instrumental

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZBQJZ_vumM&feature=g-u&context=G23896feFUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (5. Januar 2012)

Leider "nur" Instrumental, Hört sich zwar gut an, aber ich bin nicht so der Instrumental Freund ^^ 5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DF52AdOUQTY&list=FL8pmZiw5ePUavpajhjFtBkQ&index=14&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2012)

geht in ordnung 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrTC2ROEYqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. Januar 2012)

Richtig gut. 9/10


Sooo, aus welchem Land meint ihr, kommt DIESE Band? (Nicht nachschauen. )


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGF3CEF8Djo&feature=g-u&context=G2ac0826FUAAAAAAAEAA[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (5. Januar 2012)

Aus Metalania, dafür gibts aber leider nur 5/10 Punkten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6JYzOjglBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klassiker-Konter-Inc!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2012)

8/10 - noch mit das Beste von Seed ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=grEfg_v_5b4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gute Laune Lied


----------



## Acid_1 (5. Januar 2012)

Sehr guter Hardcore. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PREoxl4vCf0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Saty (6. Januar 2012)

6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NvaMNi3NuM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BenNevis (6. Januar 2012)

4/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f-AbEQNHi2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saty (6. Januar 2012)

auch nur 4/10 ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GQQhibVx5eE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (7. Januar 2012)

Naja ist mir so "ruhig", gut ist es aber trotzdem 6/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4ViVyw5G2w&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2012)

Nice! 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BzPPQcdS2LY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ppxMPZyzxAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danke, Mods


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2012)

Ich mag die Ärzte nicht so 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOLFt9PKaNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2012)

Nicht mein Fall, ist aber auch nich schlecht. 5/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0cfXN4qCt1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (7. Januar 2012)

Naja, ist ganz ok 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LzCFRU7wUWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt mit der vollen Tagesdosis Rock-tamin, mit Extra Vitamin R


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

» schrieb:


> Naja, ist ganz ok 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5/10, mag den Gesang nicht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPKfkfHxyio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab ich schonmal hier gepostet, die Stimme ist einfach einzigartig.


----------



## BenNevis (8. Januar 2012)

Sau Geil !!! 10/10


Ich weiß, Deutsche stehen auf so Musik nicht, aber ich find es geil!!  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B8cEN9GitqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (8. Januar 2012)

7/10. Erinnert mich etwas an die Musik die ich manchmal bei 2 Kumpels so höre 

[yt]http://www.youtube.c...p&v=AlPdG5EoKYs[/yt]

edit: ich seh kein video, hier mal der link.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=fvwp&v=AlPdG5EoKYs


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. Januar 2012)

Ahahah, wie geil  10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=706W4iV-Nmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2012)

gähn 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=19dZab1inas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (13. Januar 2012)

Joar, ganz  nett 7/10


Da nicht auf Youtube zu finden:

Olly Murs feat. Rizzle Kicks - Heart Skips a Beat


----------



## Acid_1 (14. Januar 2012)

Sagt mir nicht wirklich zu. 3/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6MGhMCQbgk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. Januar 2012)

Autsch, dieser Gesang oder was das sein soll, geht leider mal garnicht^^ 1,5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o4UZhrnzoPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2012)

.....0/10_
__
_

_
_

_
_

_Die Band is einfach nur lawl ^^....btw es fliesst sehr viel Blut spater xD_

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=fuRKRFjm-HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


__
_

_
_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2012)

Nich verfügbar, aber hab nen anderen Link gefunden.

Echt nicht schlecht, 7/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYeqxVdh85E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

hm..... 7/10, fragt nicht wieso xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynHSDJh_ITg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*hust* Das musste nu sein


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2012)

Mh naja 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CXSjyJoFXpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2012)

Ich mags irgendwie  8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tdZx0gMAR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NoHeroIn (18. Januar 2012)

1/10 - Hip-Hop halt. Da muss ich Douglas Adams zitieren: "Arthur hatte das gefühl, seine Haut wolle in die eine Richtung der Rest seines Körpers in die andere fliehen". Das Anstandspünktchen gibt's weil keine Beleidigungen drin vorkommen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Li2t_XbXaRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (19. Januar 2012)

hosen mag ich nicht (mehr) 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpJ-2xX5ZMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2012)

Me gusta, 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IB7s3YlbU9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gestern live gesehen, einfach nur genial. In dem Song mit Serj


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Januar 2012)

Nicht schlecht, 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7mCK05dgwgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Januar 2012)

10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QsqIwEb4HAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (20. Januar 2012)

naja zu ruhig 4/10

gerade auf meiner fav-list ganz oben - der zweitplatzierte vom britischen lf Superstar glaub

*Olly Murs -- Heart Skips A Beat*

[myvideo]8404397/Olly_Murs_Heart_Skips_A_Beat[/myvideo]


----------



## Arosk (21. Januar 2012)

besser als erwartet 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H8O674Nn1rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (21. Januar 2012)

8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BadxReFr2QM&feature=email[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (21. Januar 2012)

Naja, so'n Mitelding 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvpYmvu2LKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (22. Januar 2012)

intressant aber nicht mein ding 4/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeDSvJHuz6A ^^


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Januar 2012)

Southpark ftw! xD 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXNH4QpAFWw&feature=g-u-u&context=G23896feFUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Januar 2012)

7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Wgsj4eEd3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (23. Januar 2012)

10/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DOMZhftTpAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2012)

Mhm...6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6oOBrf0l_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich Sodom, bzw deren Frontmann, seit heute definitiv liebe?


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (24. Januar 2012)

6/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQku3iXA4-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2012)

Der Sänger hat was von Damon Albarn (Blur/Gorillaz), gefällt mir  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZ4Fj_XiPy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (25. Januar 2012)

grad überhaupt nicht mein ding 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjbNQI-q26Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Januar 2012)

5/10 mittelklasse





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yx4L8N6Bqgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (26. Januar 2012)

net schlecht 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZvgZwsDK1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (27. Januar 2012)

99% Frauen in dem Konzert lol der arme einsame typ  nicht mein ding btw 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sq0Pg7fnkAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Januar 2012)

Hmmm 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQfaooVUj5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Januar 2012)

9/10...

Aus aktuellem Anlass... 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZwKNDoHtUTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein eher unbekanntes, wunderschönes Lied voller Emotionen... 


...23.01.2012...


----------



## Nebola (30. Januar 2012)

0/10 Nix für mich

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnGGXm0VzNE&feature=plcp&context=C31d7cc3UDOEgsToPDskIjaZhtnd08l7D8Tnr8thGl


----------



## Arosk (31. Januar 2012)

aua 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSeDmt0n4Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (31. Januar 2012)

1/10 Naja ich finds netmal richtig lustig.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_UkowmQs30


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2012)

lol
1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Is8zG-eoGh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ol@f (31. Januar 2012)

Gefällt mir 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-pvHDbL-tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1QAhubCrbBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y-GmCuBlhT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir gelobten einst unsre Götter zu ehren, 
jeglichen Feind unsrer Natur abzuwehren 
Und diese Treue lebt weiter in unseren Herzen, 
nichts ward vergessen weder Hohn noch Schmerzen 

Unsere Stimmen soll'n klingen gegen die Bibeldichtung 
Für den Schritt in die Hallen, für der Falschheit Vernichtung 
Eine Warnung vor Kreuz um ihre Reihen zu lichten 
Für die Götter in Rache die Lügner zu richten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2012)

(v)argh 5/10.Nicht so mein Ding, aber geht noch ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxxmZhvkHa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIapvy0AJag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



..weil fuckin epic


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2012)

10/10, weil ich im Video zu sehen bin  (wer mich findet schick ich persönlich nen Keks zu  )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLHKjRGwWcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (3. Februar 2012)

Naja, 4/10

[yt]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/yt]

Bekomms mal wieder nicht hin ein Video einzubetten. Wasn rotz :<
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88Y5FWPd-tA&feature=related


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. Februar 2012)

Oh Gott, mach es weg :O 2/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjbVxrbnY2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2012)

8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgG-6qPOFP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Februar 2012)

8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzyObdJC0IE&feature=g-u-u&context=G20b3177FUAAAAAAADAA[/youtube]


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Februar 2012)

Waah! Nicht mein Fall sorry^^ 2/10

Mal ein Gute Laune Macher




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrJFKbUbPu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (5. Februar 2012)

9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgB9xoNhnZE&list=LLa5HEzM_osRzyeZ96kR0YNg&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Dominau (5. Februar 2012)

DBZ! 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hya-waYePeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Video ist einfach genial.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (5. Februar 2012)

11/10 Song und Video sind zu genial  - ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf das nächste Album...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=knmXAErDNrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

10/10. War eine der ersten "härteren" Bands, die ich gehört habe. Kenne noch fast jeden Songs auswendig, hoffentlich machen sie demnächst mal wieder was neues 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nKAwap4Y8Qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ku6gagYh80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Beat :3


----------



## Terrascream (5. Februar 2012)

2/10 nicht meins.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WWNgRaAPpv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2012)

Wasn scheiß 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RfngOH1AbS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (5. Februar 2012)

-2/10 Das einfach nur schlecht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBsNW23KWvU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (6. Februar 2012)

Dieses Video ist aufgrund des Urheberrechtsanspruchs von Nuclear Blast Records gesperrt / 10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0JFoVo0ahBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wise Guys - More than epic.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2012)

Finde die andere Version (keine Ahnung ob es das Original war, aber jedenfalls wurde der Song oft nach 9/11 gespielt. Gebe dem trotzdem ne 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzln68aCn8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Jungs (und das Mädel) sind genial


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2012)

Meh, sorry, gefällt mir ned. :/ 3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2rjgWNE-Bpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (6. Februar 2012)

Ein klasse Song, wie das ganze Album - wirklich ein Geniestreich von Tuomas und co. Auch wenn ich mit der Quali nich ganz zufrieden bin, obwohl im Video HQ steht. 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ezyGWaoYNg&feature=g-u-u&context=G23896feFUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## Mograin (6. Februar 2012)

7/10



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ERuIfB-DQw&list=LLa5HEzM_osRzyeZ96kR0YNg&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2012)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOrc37wNUqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich eröffne die '90er Jahre


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ljcXBTFcFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (7. Februar 2012)

10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TP_0Jv4Mu3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Februar 2012)

GEMA bzw. SME/10
Gnaaah 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bKqc0dO5UZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Februar 2012)

Hört sich für mich leider wie 5 Minuten tröten und blasen an.. :/ 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0VYR-QiNf9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (7. Februar 2012)

Nicht so ganz mein Fall 4/10




Aber das hier...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KvnMW__vHGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




... einfach überwältigend...


----------



## Saty (8. Februar 2012)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NU75uz0b8EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Februar 2012)

Mir gefällt das Original zwar besser, aber das ist auch nicht gerade furchtbar. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VQtNJ3JpdkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (8. Februar 2012)

mir gefällt der bass, quali vom video ist leider nicht so top 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tah--X_Sro0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2012)

Alligatoah ist krass, 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzln68aCn8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BoomLabor (8. Februar 2012)

7/10

Scheint ein cooler Haufen zu sein. =)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LjQM1Bp24Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2012)

Is schon ziemlich geil 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCWGP_arpdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Wn42jS_aD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



0:45 irgendwie chillig :3


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (9. Februar 2012)

Naja, geht so^^ - 6/10


Aber das hier ist wirklich ist chllig:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Axz_6PHAR4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2012)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUzLCRSL5mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (10. Februar 2012)

nicht mehr so der brüller 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsUpD2GWMQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

Ne ne überhaupt nicht mein Ding... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlfUcnSbKDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Februar 2012)

Hmmm hat was  7/10

Mal was wirklich ruhiges :O




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3nocJZfrYPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (10. Februar 2012)

Würde man das gechilled am Strand hören: Ja. Aber bei -11°c eher nicht so der Brüller - trotzdem 6/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7NasHZ9hhjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Against ACTA!


----------



## Arosk (12. Februar 2012)

naja, vom musiktechnischen her gesehen ganz in ordnung 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swTlJQEFckk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mistur (12. Februar 2012)

The Chemical Brothers, niceee!!! 10/10. Mein Geschmack getroffen  Krumping 4tw ;p

Westside and Crip-Walk. -->


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD3OLzSYPE4


----------



## Acid_1 (12. Februar 2012)

Jo, nice. 7,5/10 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTpLdWd66Ew&feature=g-u-u&context=G23896feFUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## Mistur (12. Februar 2012)

Puhh zu hart für meinen Geschmack, aber wems gefällt. Von mir 5/10. Bin eher einer der chilligeren Art ;D

Wie wärs mit: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyD3-l_9oRk


----------



## Alux (12. Februar 2012)

gefällt mir gut als Hintergrund Musik in nem Geschäft  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rMk3AZ-m-xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (13. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön! Ewig nicht mehr gehört. 7,5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MtNf6IUZK4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Februar 2012)

Down gehen durch. 8/10

Werden wir mal ne Ecke härter
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8Jjy3Zy7kk&feature=g-vrec&context=G21c3d07RVAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (13. Februar 2012)

Dying Fetus ist immer gut. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2_7ZDTU6Em0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (13. Februar 2012)

Autsch, geht gar nicht 0/10


Kultkonter:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uRRir415C-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (14. Februar 2012)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oz6EjXfeV1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dieses Drum solo in der Mitte <3. Dieses Lied allgemein <3. Diese Band <3 <3.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

sweet 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9oRLXQJqXdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Moojindo (14. Februar 2012)

ist mir ein wenig zu mainstream-Radio 0815 poppig darum nur 4/10

[vimeo]36598259[/vimeo]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. Februar 2012)

Also wenn dir das zu Mainstream war, hören wir definitiv verschiedene Radiosender 

Dann gibts noch 1/10 weil Elektro igitt ist und btw. deine Signatur ist... zu groß.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5D4lUQ9uJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2012)

Ich muss mal deinen Geschmack loben Black Commander  Auch der Song gefällt mir sehr, noch nie gehört. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wOrfpzPfVXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die neue Generation des Post-Hardcores. Nix 0815 Breakdown-Techno-Gescreame, sondern experimental und frisch


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

nö 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rF-oospc9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## Mistur (15. Februar 2012)

Mhm näää^^... Nicht mein Ding. Könnte in High-School Musice implementiert werden ;p Klingt ein bisschen nach Sommer und Highschool feeling.. Daher 2/10.

Weiß nicht genau wie ich die Tracks von Soundcloud hier verlinken kann, kann jemand behilflich sein? Ansonsten druffklicken, PLAY --> Bass aufdrehen, genießen.. (Natürlich wär Hilfe nett)

Droplex - EPC09


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (15. Februar 2012)

Das ist Musik? Hier könnte die GEMA ruhig mal zuschlagen - Spaß bei Seite, leider nicht so mein Fall 1/10 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich muss mal deinen Geschmack loben Black Commander  Auch der Song gefällt mir sehr, noch nie gehört. 8/10



Danke, Kompliment zurück, deine Songs gefallen mir auch sehr (Naja, ok, der Letzte jetzt nicht so, aber die anderen^^)

Dann tu dir mal den rein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R5gbVSOnGjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (15. Februar 2012)

klassiker 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-4Ny4URgf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stefanru (16. Februar 2012)

Cannibal schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Ewig nicht mehr gehört. 7,5/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vom feinsten!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2012)

stefanru schrieb:


> vom feinsten!



Glaube, du hast die Regeln hier net ganz verstanden  Du sollst den Song über dir Bewerten (von 0-10) und dann einen eigenen posten 

Zum Song von Arosk: Ganz nett, wat fürs Zocken ..^^ 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysqSv7xRiGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (16. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...](von 0-10)[...]



Eigentlich nur von 1-10, die 0 wurde irgendwann dazugedichtet.

Zum Song über mir: Jups. 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH06aEoL1ls[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LAVne8dOzEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. Februar 2012)

Song geht, Video ist irgendwie witzig - 7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swy6nZSF_wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich staune einfach jedes Mal wieder, wie gut sich klassische Instrumente á la Geige, Klavier & Co. in Rocksongs integrieren... und mit dem Klavier im Hintergrund hört sich der Song um so vieles voller und besser an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2012)

Toll, 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLwN2rd3WI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Oh Gott wie geil das damals und auch noch heute ist..


----------



## Acid_1 (17. Februar 2012)

Jo, nice. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuq5obbWuuM[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (17. Februar 2012)

ganz nice 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O-YaEEaGI80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (17. Februar 2012)

Rap (oder so in der Art) auf Deutsch 0/10

Ist zwar ne Parodie aber in meinen Augen zählts auch als Song





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPLjZnwxvPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

nicht wirklich lustig 1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZzQwkk_jRdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (17. Februar 2012)

Sky is over... so ein Klassiker  9/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pgu1eeQjazs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wer hier keine Partylaune kriegt...

* Irre ich mich oder hört sich Iggy an wie Campino von den Toten Hosen? :O


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2012)

Ich mochte Iggy Pop noch nie :I 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66o3TzXA72E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (18. Februar 2012)

Sorry - GEMA/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1GGVLgc9Y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2012)

kein schlechtes cover, aber auch irgendwie fehlt was 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJ-LgA5rX-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (18. Februar 2012)

Die guten, alten HammerFall. 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSTlvufOLMg&feature=g-vrec&context=G291debeRVAAAAAAAACA[/youtube]


----------



## Alux (18. Februar 2012)

mag mir 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AvLj72apGLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (18. Februar 2012)

Dieses Video ist in Deutschland leider nicht verfügbar, da es möglicherweise Musik enthält, für die die erforderlichen Musikrechte von der GEMA nicht eingeräumt wurden./10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAk2qCRudAw[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2012)

ganz gut 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8bbD68Umvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (18. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir  8/10

Hier mal was chilligeres:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTqu-2aVIpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Reaggie-Berliner, was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2012)

Bin überhaupt nicht der Raggae-Typ... :/ 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPJUBQd-PNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (18. Februar 2012)

nice 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGjCd1Cox48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (18. Februar 2012)

Einer der wenigen Songs aus dieser Musikrichtung, die mir gefallen - und das Video fetzt irgendwie   - 9/10


Aber dann, zurück zu den Wurzeln:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKDIYMwyDsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2012)

Nett, 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NjKmCxyKmas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kontinuum (20. Februar 2012)

3/10 wärs das erste mal dass ich "diesen" song höre, fänd ichs vielleicht geil, da es aber die drölfzilliardende drehung des rads ist und nicht die neuerfindung nur 3 punkte  sry



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=K0bQnaQ0gDE


(btw kann mir wer erklären wie man youtube videos hier auf buffed einbindet)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

Last Train Home ist ein Klassiker und hat jetzt auch schon 5 Jahre aufn Buckel, von Neuerfindungen kann hier also keine Rede sein  Aber gut, jedem seine Meinung. Tool bekommt von mir 6/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z29basl7Lcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ab 0:44 gehts ab 

(einbinden kannst du, in dem du auf 'Multimediainhalt einfügen gehst, ist beim Editor das letzte Symbol in der Reihe, wo auch kursiv usw steht)


----------



## Velynn (20. Februar 2012)

3/10
ab 1:34 gebe ich 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wuV4lkO7fR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (20. Februar 2012)

Igitt! Atreyu gehen garnicht irgendwie  2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CS6rCAGGpEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

Nope, dann lieber Atreyu .. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDTQQWSmo8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Chillig 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hV20cXJ62_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

10/10, zieht mich direkt wieder runter...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xiqGSPAWDgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

jaja pendulum ist chillig 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbDlrYq6bNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


all arguments are invalid


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (21. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> all arguments are HARD ROCKED!



/fixed  9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__vXv4xuk9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2012)

fetzt... 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5N97fGbMHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (22. Februar 2012)

Joa, gefällt mir ganz gut 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGAyjfwK-wI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (23. Februar 2012)

5/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5cCS_T7RuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrascream (23. Februar 2012)

3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lrorBRIJhCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wird eh keinem Gefallen


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. Februar 2012)

Damit hast du leider recht  2/10


Da Youtube/GEMA -> Myvideo

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8418223/Kraftklub_Songs_fuer_Liam


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2012)

10/10, erst vor kurzem entdeckt, nu liebe ich sie 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ki7E-miwcLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




F'Yea! (0:40 gehts los für die Ungeduldigen unter euch  )


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Februar 2012)

Waren Live total grausam, im Studio scheints auch nicht besser zu sein
1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KO1aCy0i0-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Februar 2012)

Oh yeah! 9/10
Also ich find Trivium gar net so schlecht, der Song is in meiner Top-3 des Albums, von mir hätts ne 9,5/10 gegeben. 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...6feFUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (24. Februar 2012)

7/10 Ganz gut, nur das growlen zwischendurch find ich nicht soo überwältigend.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YizXIOyfvJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider nur die 50 Sekunden version, die anderen Lieder sind halt von der GEMA geholt worden.


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Februar 2012)

Lol, Dieses Video ist in Deutschland leider nicht verfügbar, da es möglicherweise Musik enthält, für die die erforderlichen Musikrechte von der GEMA nicht eingeräumt wurden./10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hZw65GBBPg&feature=g-u-u&context=G23896feFUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## TheGui (25. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFPHpeQNrTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (25. Februar 2012)

Du hast vergessen zu bewerten.
Hat doch irgendwas. 7/10



Der Song geht bis 5:03
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Em3NJBM4x0&feature=g-u-u&context=G23896feFUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (25. Februar 2012)

6,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvbW8MfEbYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2012)

I like  10/10

http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/7644247

Hier noch die Lyrics, da ich sie für wichtig halte, und nicht jeder so gut französisch kann. Leider nur für die 50 Sekunden Version. 


Spoiler



Hört diesen Herzschlag. Hört dieses Lebenszeichen.
Egal, von wem das Herz ist, ob von Mensch, Tier oder Pflanze.
Wir vergessen es viel zu oft, aber überall um uns ist Leben.
Alles ist lebendig oder vom Leben abhängig. Wie dieses Brot vor euch.
Alles gehört zu einem Kreislauf. Nur der Mensch setzt seinen Rhythmus durch.
Wir bauen und produzieren zu viel, stossen die Natur an ihre Grenzen.
Wie lange noch können wir nehmen, ohne zu geben?
Vernichten und nichts lernen aus der Asche, die wir hinterlassen?
Und warum das alles? Damit wir überleben!
Obwohl unser Überleben vom Überleben der Natur abhängt.
Nur wegen unserer Spezies
müssen Tausende andere verschwinden.
Macht den Unterschied für unsere Welt.
Bevor der letzte Dominostein fällt.


----------



## Mograin (25. Februar 2012)

2/10









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g2HUzB-qQmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (25. Februar 2012)

4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4bbXHZ6jY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube, wenn man besoffen ist, kommt das sehr sehr geil  daher 7/10, weil Ohrwurm <.<

Btw ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie man Trivium ne 1/10 (schlechteste Note!) geben kann. Sowas würde ich Lady Gaga, Katy Perry oder Florian Silbereisen geben, aber Trivium ? I don't get it..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iwWLpXuqAjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich hoffe, die Person, die das bewertet, kennt das Original. Nachdem die FF's das auf ihrer FB Seite gepostet hatten, stieg die Viewer-Zahl von 5.000 auf 488.XXX... ich finde es echt schön.


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2012)

10/10 :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=No_OYqWkCzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (25. Februar 2012)

WUHU, geil!10/10 (Ich geb 'nen Extrapunkt für den 2 Kommentar von oben, auf Youtube, der hat mich fast so köstlich amüsiert wie der Song) 

Dann schieb ich mal mal was kultiges dazwischen:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FFJcN_Xvy9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Na na nanana, nanana nananana na*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Btw ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie man Trivium ne 1/10 (schlechteste Note!) geben kann. Sowas würde ich Lady Gaga, Katy Perry oder Florian Silbereisen geben, aber Trivium ? I don't get it..



Weil ich die Musik die Trivium machen ziemlich schlecht finde? An dem Lied gabs nicht was mir gefallen hat, das rechtfertigt in meinen Augen die schlechteste Note.

Geht ab, 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-wxePQZb7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (25. Februar 2012)

Oh yeah! Ram sind klasse. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f46FbDQwC8Q&feature=g-u-u&context=G23896feFUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2012)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wa5B22KAkEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

10/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GaQxn1Ke8AY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (26. Februar 2012)

8/10









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkeC9WVVsQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2012)

UKF halt, 90 % der Tracks, die sie veröffentlichen, sind echt gut.. dazu noch Example - 9/10 

Ahh da war jemand schneller, der Song geht mir ein wenig aufm Sack... 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uf56HF-ciNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ewig nix mehr von Enter Shikari hier gepostet, also los, ich will die 1/10 sehen !!


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (26. Februar 2012)

Mit 1/10 kann ich nicht dienen, 7/10 kommen schon eher hin 


Und nun, der Meister, live, höchstpersönlich - zieht euch mal rein wie das Publikum dazu abgeht...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F4zGX5fPd7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




I <3 it !


----------



## Acid_1 (27. Februar 2012)

Er macht schon - ob nun mit den Ärzten oder solo - manch echt gutes Zeug. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3xlqUhUQ60&feature=g-u-u&context=G23896feFUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## TheGui (28. Februar 2012)

^ YAY was lautes 9/10!   Punkteabzug für... ach scheiß drauf das Gegröhle gehört dazu xD -> 10/10

ich werf mal bissel pony PunkRock in den Raum




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zZB5ZQa0T0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NoHeroIn (28. Februar 2012)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was das mit diesen Ponys zu tun hat aber 8/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkJNyQfAprY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2012)

sehr schön, 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHoWWehvOBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (28. Februar 2012)

9/10 weil heute nur noch "yo a stupid ho" im TV kommt >_> 





NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was das mit diesen Ponys zu tun hat aber 8/10.


was genau meinst du?
Das Lied wurde von einem Brony (Fan der neuen Serie) komponiert und gesungen, es handelt von einem Charakter der neuen My Litle Pony Serie.

Falls du jetzt noch verwirrter bist, ende 2010 ist die neue Generation MLP auf Sendung gegangen und hat quasi bis auf ne Hand voll Namen und der Tatsache das es Ponys sind absolut nix mit My Litle Pony der letzten 30 Jahre zu tun.

Da die Qualität der Serie (auf jeder Ebene) überdurchschnittlich gut ist und der Humor zusätzlich auf einer Ebene funktioniert die Erwachsene Anspricht (Anspielungen und Referenzen die Kinder nicht begreifen können) hat die Serie innerhalb des letzten Jahres die größte und kreativste Online Community aller Zeiten erschaffen!

hier nen Video das den ganzen Wahnsinn recht gut erklärt


Spoiler



http://blip.tv/famil...tive-g4-5593270



SO. 
*zurück zur Musik um weiter die Diversität unter den Genres und Künstlern zu zeigen*
*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=kPjVCIX5Fvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
*
*


----------



## NoHeroIn (28. Februar 2012)

> was genau meinst du?



Genau das meinte ich... wobei ich dieses Pony-zueg eh nicht verstehe.. aber was soll's x)

BTT:
Schönes Lied, 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sFlBJ1Jk3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (28. Februar 2012)

nicht meine Musik aber die performance ist sehr gut 8/10



NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich... wobei ich dieses Pony-zueg eh nicht verstehe.. aber was soll's x)


es gibt schon einige Psychologen und ganze Studien die das verstehen wollen xD
Schau die oben im Spoiler verlinkte Retrospective an, geht nur 20min und ist recht unterhaltsam.

*Zusammengefasst gehen die Fanbase und die Macher eine Synergie ein die das ganze zu einem Perpetuum Mobile der Creativität macht! *Die bekannteste Fanseite hat nach ihrem 1 Jährigen Bestehen *130.000.000* Seitenaufrufe... sekündlich steigend!

weiter gehts, bissel was zum tanzen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6xRSafBV8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. Februar 2012)

Normalerweise nicht so mein Geschmack, aber das hat echt was 9/10

Einbindung buggt:

Taste the Link!



Das ebenfalls  nicht, muss man sich wohl erstmal reinhören^^, ab 1:10 wirds besser


----------



## Reflox (28. Februar 2012)

10/10 Dick Figures <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=82N3iOVoR54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (29. Februar 2012)

Naja, geht zur Not 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_lYVKXEzA8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




G-G-G-G-Gänsehaut!


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Februar 2012)

Yeah, damals immer gern gehört und aufs neue Album freu ich mich auch
7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWBZsJgqo1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (1. März 2012)

Ist mir irgendwie zu schwer und zu düster 4/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOlnWnpAH68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Eigentlich wollte ich das Original posten, bin aber dann auf die Streicher/Orchesterversion von "Leader of men" gestoßen


----------



## TheGui (2. März 2012)

hat was von nem letzten Marsch ins Gefecht. 8/10


Das wird nicht jedem sein Geschmack treffen.. ist aber auch nur nen stage theme vom kommenden My Litle Pony *beat em up game*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ob5g2irAUdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2012)

wtf 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0c7IhmUeJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das weckt Erinnerungen, früher immer als Kassette gelaufen.


----------



## TheGui (2. März 2012)

hm, kommt sicher gut während nem Protest O_o?  7/10


Arosk schrieb:


> wtf


that the fuck ^^ (ab 01:25)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VyAY4zzy7Xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





BTT: weiter mit Original Werken des fandoms




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFKcpbfAXMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

3/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vdB-8eLEW8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (2. März 2012)

das is nicht fair, wie soll man da was anderes als 10/10 bewerten?

hm, die letzten Videos haben den Geschmack nicht getroffen. wollt ihr Power Metal?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqlpHa0pk8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hat der werte user nach mir nen Genrewunsch?


----------



## Mograin (2. März 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt Hasse ich diese Ponys aber ich bin mal gändig 5/10









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mg248PSWrCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. März 2012)

Yippeeeee! Dick Figures! xD weniger als 10/10 wäre Ketzerei! 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4C4fPjBAbw&feature=g-u&context=G200ac4cFUAAAAAAABAA[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. März 2012)

Musik echt gut, gibt aber -2 wegen dem Gegröhle = 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68AXpighcCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wieso sind Klavier-Cover nur so verdammt ... geil?


----------



## Acid_1 (3. März 2012)

Denke mal, es liegt am Instrument.  10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voka8iRAJq8&feature=g-u&context=G23896feFUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. März 2012)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynX2_YvXrRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. März 2012)

Sehr solider Punkrock. 7,5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-SOuTudH1s&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Remaire (4. März 2012)

6/10
Hans Zimmer - The Rock




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZGVWYTDGB0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

6/10 mittelmaß genau wie der Film :b





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LHdPOMO_5_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Shouter ist ein Biest


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. März 2012)

Oh man.. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ud69bu9ZxYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stefanru (5. März 2012)

DER schrieb:


> Oh man.. 1/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wtf  0 / 10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2012)

stefanru schrieb:


> wtf  0 / 10



Entweder du postest noch was sinnvolles oder lässt es gleich, ansonsten ist es Spam... 

@Der Lachmann

8/10. Die Soundtracks von AC sind allgemein immer hervorragend.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hb2ubAFIR4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrascream (5. März 2012)

0/10 
Ich mag Casper nicht mehr :<






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2pnU-0fhsc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer was dagegen sagt ist doof


----------



## Saty (5. März 2012)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TS_jTR0zsmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2012)

Naja 5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kJ074gGAX6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (6. März 2012)

sorry nicht in meinem Land verfügbar ??/10

ich spam mal weiter fröhlich ponys




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IAdFoVKMyqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2012)

5/10 .. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SghRXZrUTWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 0:25 wirds unnormal :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2012)

Terrascream schrieb:


> 0/10
> Ich mag Casper nicht mehr :<



Casper rappt 20 Sekunden, das ist Thees Uhlmann mensch... 

Zum Song über mir: 7/10, geht klar 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdpCnRSeshU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (6. März 2012)

Ganz ok 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TUmJDVRDRTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Refrain ab 0:48 (Der Songtext spricht mir aus der Seele^^)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2012)

Doch irgendwie total geil  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## Saty (8. März 2012)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tg67XggeraM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

LAWL 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SrtBPLgHZ08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. März 2012)

8/10 Die Musik reißt das ge-growl-e wieder raus 


Die Prinzen - Gut im Bett


----------



## Dominau (9. März 2012)

Habs mir mal auf Youtube angehört weil ich das jetzt nicht laden möchte. Qualität ist zwar mies, aber trotzdem ganz ok. 5/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7PJOU_POEoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (9. März 2012)

Runterladen? Du musst nur auf den Playbutton klicken und loshören ^^ 

Ansonsten: joar, gefällt mir 9/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AuJvwo6tGZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (9. März 2012)

Huch .. bei mir wurde der Player am anfang garnicht angezeigt. Nur der Download Button. Naja, auch egal 

Ärzte: 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7x9xcPgLj3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (9. März 2012)

Klasse. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpAS9pioQz8&feature=g-u-u&context=G2ac0826FUAAAAAAAEAA[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2012)

Mag ich jetzt nicht so 3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ec0XKhAHR5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (10. März 2012)

In meinem Land nicht verfügbar.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PO2b3cggqs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (11. März 2012)

Oh yeah man... chillig. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQr3P1QYtRQ&feature=g-u-u&context=G200ac4cFUAAAAAAABAA[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (11. März 2012)

Naja, ist mir etwas zu viel. Vielleicht liegts auch an meinen Boxen  Geb mal ne 6/10.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qd4q0Xx-u1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (11. März 2012)

5/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IonVoH8RvvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (11. März 2012)

ups dopplepost sorry


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (12. März 2012)

Jep, echt geil 10/10

Y,F,M. - Alien


Es gibt schon wirklich coole Youtube-Musiker

Yourfavouritemartian
MiracleOfSound
Makkon
... um nur ein paar der Besten zu nennen.


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2012)

8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X0W8HIJ7g0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (13. März 2012)

Ja, also nee. Sorry. :< 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1PD5k__WOHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2012)

Geht so.. 6,5/10

[vimeo] 31661384 [/vimeo]

Borderlands 2 *wub wub wub*


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. März 2012)

Ist mir zu techno. 3/10

Hier mal was von zwei meiner Lieblingsbands.  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Du3rYT5uZcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2012)

Abgesehen von der schlechten Qualität ist es ganz gut  8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svbmu59ndyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2012)

Der Refrain geht mir immer wieder durch den Kopf, aber geiler Song  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TXNjSAM3M0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. März 2012)

Nich so der bringer, wa?
1/10

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7574153/Alien_Ant_Farm_Smooth_Criminal


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. März 2012)

This, Sir, is very good. 9,5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fusGbgED-gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saty (16. März 2012)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQ2-e9s2YBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. März 2012)

Naja, ist ganz ok 6/10

The Fratellis - Flathead


----------



## iShock (16. März 2012)

6/10 is ok






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssnxo4lNp8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. März 2012)

Puh, bringt mich bei der Uhrzeit fast zum einschlafen 4/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tf3RiaTIoEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dann doch lieber etwas mehr Pep, mit 'nem Wonderful Life Rock Cover


----------



## Acid_1 (17. März 2012)

Sauber. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_BOnKjhhog&feature=g-u-u&context=G28460f0FUAAAAAAAGAA[/youtube]


----------



## Saty (19. März 2012)

Dieses Video wurde vom Nutzer entfernt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jpgZfMjmFrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2012)

Hört sich für mich nach David Guetta an, nicht mein Fall :/ 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QEYcfHoWm2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (20. März 2012)

8/10

Da fällt mir ein "[...]Unzumutbarkeiten wie die neuen Folgen Scrubs[...]"

[dailymotion]xocyi9_kraftklub-songs-fur-liam_music[/dailymotion]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2012)

&#9829;/10 - Läuft bei mir seit Tagen rauf und runter.

Kraftklubs Texte sind einfach nur genial...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysqSv7xRiGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. März 2012)

A day to remember /10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TXNjSAM3M0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (21. März 2012)

Mag mir sehr 10/10


Mal was altes rausgekramt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OlWFTkqLyNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2012)

Nee.. nee... neeeeeeeeeeeee kann ich nicht bewerten, das ist soo... 5/10. Weil ich nen Ohrwurm davon habe... -.-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tn5EoyL0Plw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (22. März 2012)

Ein Ohrwurm der niemals verschwindet :3 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrG2Nkxv7_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2012)

Die wohl am meisten geliebte und zugleich gehasste Band in der Szene. Ich mag nur genau einen Song, und das ist Knives and Pens. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPjD7-WPA5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (22. März 2012)

Ja, also...nö. Einfach nö. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUl6hPCYAvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (22. März 2012)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jGqrvn3q1oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (22. März 2012)

Bob Marley ist nicht so mein Fall: 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j09hpp3AxIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




"An Taaaagen wie dieeeesen... wünscht man sich Unendlichkeeeeit..."


----------



## Jordin (23. März 2012)

^^
grad im Radio gehört und ebenfalls posten wollen - ergo 10/10

[dailymotion]xgrgs_cypress-hill-rock-superstar[/dailymotion]


----------



## Namosch1 (23. März 2012)

^ eindeutig OVER 9000!!/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wOoLLDXbDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



irgendwie witziger deutscher hiphop das fehlt heutzutage


----------



## Alux (23. März 2012)

is ja geil^^  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f06QZCVUHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ein Klassiker der einfach zum Sommerfeeling grade gehört


----------



## Jordin (24. März 2012)

10/10

... wo wir grad beim Sommer-Thema sind:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1efM2mYNocM&


----------



## Namosch1 (24. März 2012)

^8/10 nicht schlecht aber nicht ganz mein geschmack





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bDW-YQZVLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g4_eNFdMkM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich weiss nicht welche version ich besser finden soll 

eher das 2te denke ich mal Katey Sagal hat ne echt geile stimme


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (24. März 2012)

Ich geb mal 7/10 auf das Erste.

Und wo wir beim Thema Sommer sind:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XoCAvPzcMWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. März 2012)

Mag die Wise Guys nicht so... obwohl die mal bei uns in der Schule aufgetreten sind  6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ylObUXiqD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Unglaublich, TRIVIUM \m/


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. März 2012)

Schön nachbearbeitet der Sound, das klang nicht mal annähernd so vor der Bühne 
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3bMl7r5mLDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (24. März 2012)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=itvJybdcYbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (24. März 2012)

Abgedreht... also, wirklich abgedreht... aber es ist ist so krank, dass es irgendwie schon wieder gut ist... merkwürdig gut... 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ai-0_NoNit4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Nett 8/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1QCOCrWjI2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (25. März 2012)

Jep, ganz nett 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FLQ4rACE-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (28. März 2012)

Ansich ist der Typ ja ganz cool. Aber solche Lieder sind nunmal garnicht meins 3/10.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPh6c68W8zk


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (29. März 2012)

Naaaaah.. wieder rumgegröhle :/  4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sYtop6QO5BY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Namosch1 (30. März 2012)

^hmm nicht ganz so meins 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qu6LEGUP6Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(original Neil Young wobei ich diese version besser finde )
geile singstimme nur mit nem klavier begleitet  

und eines der besten staffel(3) finale die ich je in einer serie sehen durfte (ist auch geschmackssache^^)


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nprhxc2Lxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (30. März 2012)

9/10 Damals war die Rapwelt noch in Ordnung...


Bei dem hier ist die Quali leider ziemlich mies und leise, man sollte also die Lautstärke etwas hochregeln...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTSruJ1J08Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (30. März 2012)

lawl 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jxCHeCDTrvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. März 2012)

Joar, nice 8,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uz25mgWvGq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jetzt mal schön schmutzigen Rock


----------



## Mograin (30. März 2012)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fh1h9atXiao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (31. März 2012)

LOL.  9,9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...739FUAAAAAAAQAA[/youtube]
Aus Kuwait.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (31. März 2012)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IY4P0Jsef3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (31. März 2012)

Nett 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIapvy0AJag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. März 2012)

10/10...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHHJF2cUwyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (31. März 2012)

Nicht so mein Fall 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_7l0n2izD94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (31. März 2012)

Social Disortion sind nice. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdzr0ginbQ4&feature=g-u-u&context=G200ac4cFUAAAAAAABAA[/youtube]


----------



## Plato0n (2. April 2012)

Boar, überhaupt nicht meins! 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ul0XCTeJx_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (2. April 2012)

4/10 geht. aber nicht so meins





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vP2hFFV57E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGrrFTCfMTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2012)

Wuub Wuub Zombie EP ist der Hammer Wuub Wuub 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCrm7CKTZZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






> [font="arial, sans-serif"]And just so you know, just so know ​If you ever doubted, your presence ​Or how in this world you fit ​Remember without you, this song wouldn't exist ​And now because of you Ill never hesitate, Ill take my life on head first​Never looking back again​[/font]


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2012)

10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AF-5bP1tYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die hook ist chillig.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. April 2012)

Meh... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_3b1PrO1mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2012)

10/10, freue mich schon aufs neue Album 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m4oGPQhvMp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Wub Wub Wub Wub*


----------



## iShock (3. April 2012)

8/10 - Part 1 ist besser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_H77Ledl_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. April 2012)

Hat was  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjO1bMHbDpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. April 2012)

Nope 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0vyrgy_cnXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (4. April 2012)

@ iShock - SEHR geiles Lied, dafür muss ich sogar ausserplanmässig eine 10/10 loswerden^^

@ DER LACHMANN: 3/10, mehr geht nicht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m9uZdSUz4Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

Naja 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YOLrVYbBsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (4. April 2012)

Schlechte Stimme, gefällt mir nicht wirklich 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69jh0BQrpr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2012)

The Quemists sind großartig! 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LohadSxTFwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (4. April 2012)

8/10 und gleich noch was drangehängt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J8XrLqOSRpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCSJzw6QM_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (6. April 2012)

Den Song hab ich total vergessen gehabt  10*/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WvacMXVbrpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saty (6. April 2012)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das internet iwer rasistich
> 
> Zitatieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkung in deinem land nicht verfügbar _



https://proxtube.com/


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

~/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONkhsTpzx2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



take your pants off


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2012)

10/10, das waren noch Zeiten... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKWWyEP7Xaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (7. April 2012)

Puddle of Mudd, herrlich 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Piprw5coUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (7. April 2012)

Mh...naja nicht meins...wems gefällt^^ 4,5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jV2YSgq2LSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gott hab ich mich in diese Band verliebt. <3


----------



## Alux (7. April 2012)

wuhaa 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_lK4cX5xGiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2012)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KIiUqfxFttM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. April 2012)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sni93LBbNBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2012)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSxXC8BBqlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (9. April 2012)

2/10 nicht meins.

Vllt nicht jedem sein aber ich finds doch sehr cool 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNydKVNe7-s&feature=channel


----------



## Korgor (9. April 2012)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ydHV4Iwusfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2012)

Hm ich finds irgendwie nichts besonderes 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6JYzOjglBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2012)

Seed ist normalerweise nicht soo mein Fall, aber der Song ist doch sehr nice  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=My0HQ0QkGLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (9. April 2012)

Rammstein halt 7/10


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7204994/Gorillaz_Feel_Good_Inc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2012)

10/10, Ich liebe die Gorillaz  Was Damon Albarn da mit Künstlern aus den verschiedensten Bereichen (The Clash, Snoop Dogg, Bobby Womack, Mos Def, Lou Reed und und und) geschaffen hat, ist einfach nur großartig. 


[vimeo] 7143749 [/vimeo]


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. April 2012)

chillig
6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=neWmXBU1Sik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




der part von jaw tötet alles


----------



## Namosch1 (10. April 2012)

6/10 gibt zuwenig guten deutschen hip hop (der mir persönlich gefällt muss man auch sagen^^)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmTo_UjQ5ZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (10. April 2012)

Gefällt mir. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oexMqEvJzk[/youtube]


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (10. April 2012)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brOc1k8xur8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYXjLbMZFmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kack Browser aber nen geiles Werbelied


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (10. April 2012)

Jop, hat was 8,5/10

Und ja, so'n Song wird an den IE verschwendet, sauerrei 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KVCnHUDfFhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (11. April 2012)

Geile Band, geiler Song. 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdGIqmx0qZg&feature=g-u-u&context=G2fd104fFUAAAAAAACAA[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2012)

3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWbN3-6o3WQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



klassiker


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. April 2012)

Ich kann Herbert Gröhlemeyer aus unerfindlichem Gründ nich ab, aber dafür gibt dennoch ne... 7/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trWmaVOf8Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (12. April 2012)

Hat was, wobei mir die Sprache an sich im Lied nicht so zusagt 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lUbPyHjgjH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das ist so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2012)

goil  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3b54m8LY_LI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. April 2012)

ist ok 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o2atF1NlLWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ysera-Anxiety (13. April 2012)

geiler scheiß 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nH-0YPmG76A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (13. April 2012)

Hat irgendwie einen Trinkliedryhtmus 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dR3gASNbGvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




"Itchy who?" - "POOPZKID, MOTHERFUCKER!"


----------



## Acid_1 (13. April 2012)

Die Jungs sind richtig gut. 9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-WpmQ3AG6M[/youtube]


----------



## peeping-tom (14. April 2012)

Nicht mein Geschmack, aber trotzdem hörbar 5/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IaH_S8wWf0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Namosch1 (14. April 2012)

^kann man hören.. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qByymiU35RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9eJgTUUw4Pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


was der eine geile stimme hat


----------



## Xidish (14. April 2012)

Nr.1 (und ja ich bewerte nun den einen Song) -> 7/10

Klingt echt gut - nur hat es irgendwie ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit von einem anderen mir wesentlich bekannteren Lied.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcOxhH8N3Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E-2K_llopXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (15. April 2012)

Die alten Sachen sind halt immernoch die besten. 9,9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9mIidYbAYM[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (15. April 2012)

Ganz Nett. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-QQYxryAqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das neue Album von Accept ruled nach mehrerem durchhören schon...so gings mir aber bei BotN damals auch. <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. April 2012)

Jop ist sehr geil, Accept hab ich ewig nicht mehr gehört  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMwNtGRZ5No

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alter Schwede... obwohl, es sind ja Deutsche  Ist aber schon extrem geil.


----------



## Reflox (15. April 2012)

Find ich jetzt nicht sooo gelungen 4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHhJ8wfOzCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (15. April 2012)

9/10 der boss





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzzsZRj6dio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Namosch1 (16. April 2012)

naja wems gefällt... 3/10 wenigstens en gutes lied "gecovert"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1enz0wzDT8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. April 2012)

10/10 = bedarf keinem Kommentar, glaube ich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KuCekooaDZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Ärzte sind eben _auch_.


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2012)

10/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WI9PykbkLwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FLOW !


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2012)

Ich finds gar nichtmal so übel irgendwie 

7/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-0aYENyc-I&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. April 2012)

find ich nich jetzt so geil
1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9tg5Gx6_-OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (17. April 2012)

Die Ärzte halt. 8/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-c8eLzCNG_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (17. April 2012)

8/10 find ich gut - den Mittelpart fand ich etwas langatmig aber der rest hats rausgerissen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sfb0uSfKmFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (18. April 2012)

Irks, das ist nichts für mich 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1echNBk_1UY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## leximo (18. April 2012)

Nicht schlecht aber überhaupt nicht meins 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZVOBoP3gIb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. April 2012)

und sowas nennt sich rap
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vsAN8oV23Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (18. April 2012)

Joar, KIZ hat schon einige gut Sachen auf Lager 7/10


Vimeo-Link:
PORNSTAR DANCING - MY DARKEST DAYS FT. LUDACRIS, CHAD KROEGER, AND ZAKK WYLDE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2012)

Nein, definitiv nicht mein Ding. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJVyHNCCqOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2012)

seltsam aber gut 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEt17zGuOVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


MAYO 3 &#9829;


----------



## Acid_1 (20. April 2012)

Dir Jungs sind doch echt gut. 8/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...9bdFUAAAAHgAEAA[/youtube]
Die Cleans sind nicht jedermanns Geschmack.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (20. April 2012)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1P83iPMp82o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (21. April 2012)

Top. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaKsUxAEtkw&feature=g-u-u&context=G2d0f9bdFUAAAAHgAEAA[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (21. April 2012)

Wow, nett. Erinnert mich ein bisschen an bullet for my valentine. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBLZOlUfWQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Deichkind's Ansage zur Gema


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2012)

Deichkind ist jetzt nicht so meins, also 3/10. Aber da gibts noch den Anti-Gema Bonus von 4 Punkten also 7/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KM5FOf1pojM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Ich hasse die Rassen sie wurden geschaffen von Menschen die nach Kriegen trachten"


----------



## Acid_1 (22. April 2012)

Zumal ich das auch schon gepostet habe und ich die Band einfach nur geil finde, eine 10/10 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIa80_jBQZI&feature=g-u-u&context=G23896feFUAAAAAAAAAA[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (22. April 2012)

Schön schmutzige Gitarre  7,5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLM29Y-h6_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



You Sir, made my Week.


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2012)

Ach komm schon Acid, warum postet du hintereinander 3 Videos die ich posten wollte ? 

Zum Lied über mir 2/10. Sry aber kann ich garnichts mit anfangen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGElQbidgCQ&feature=relmfu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2012)

Sehr geil, 9/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_0Qk_VtXAls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

10/10 da sagste nichts





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHlHYsq3k5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (23. April 2012)

9/10 sehr geil. An manchen Stellen gefällts mir aber nicht so.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A13u7HcB4Rs


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (24. April 2012)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=amSlFIkxiJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2012)

Ich höre zur Zeit kein Metal mehr, aber das ist gar nicht übel 8/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kw6RR3IRjQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Epic <3 (Bitte von Lil' Waynes lyrischem "Talent" absehen. T-Pain hat den guten Part.)


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2012)

Sehr nice :3 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLkzU8UMqW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2012)

Hatte da was anderes erwartet  Aber sehr geil, gefällt mir wirklich. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBzmCBrvcoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. April 2012)

hat was 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnFKS0DbIYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



\m/


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2012)

AC/DC halt ne .. xD 

10/10 .. am liebsten würde ich ne 1000/10 geben .. xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfAWReBmxEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Namosch1 (26. April 2012)

9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uh9oUHO2dxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist ein ganz grosses lied


----------



## leximo (26. April 2012)

Zulang aber Queen 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__HeE6NWmDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (26. April 2012)

(o )  _ (  O) 
KILL IT WITH FIRE!  -10 / 10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmgZEXjzd0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

sehr geil 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J63bFasPUqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2012)

Irgendwie mag ich den Flow von Sido nicht :I 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tdZx0gMAR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

Auch wenn die Stimme etc gut rüberkommt und die Message vom lied gut ist passt es einfach nicht zu Kolle
6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPjEBNJT1S0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (26. April 2012)

Der alte Sido... war schon gut  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vw9CNfQIyss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

Extrem geiles lied 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yQg3KM8O8T0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (26. April 2012)

5/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OgB9xoNhnZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2012)

Ich hab das zwar früher wer weis wie geguckt, aber ne trotzdem nicht mein Ding 3/10.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oWkwdTXwbA


----------



## Acid_1 (27. April 2012)

9/10 ^^

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVGTHlMNQ0Y&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## win3ermute (28. April 2012)

Wasn das? Werbemusik für die nächste Pro7-Show? Wohlwollende 2/10

Hier mal ein paar Australier, die mit ein wenig abwechslungsreichem Schweinerock lostreten - ideal zum Autofahren:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=801lDAXMrzw[/youtube]


----------



## Acid_1 (28. April 2012)

Netter Groove. 7/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiyPMtwQzvE[/youtube]


----------



## win3ermute (28. April 2012)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Netter Groove.



Wäre auch hier vorhanden, wenn dieser unerträgliche "Sänger" nicht wäre. Musik ist ok; "Sänger" verdirbt leider den Song. Wieso müssen alle "Growler" klingen wie aus dem Baukasten?!

4/10 (sorry)

Dafür was aus meiner "Jugend". Das ist eine der besten Bands, die ich live und auch auf Platte jemals gehört habe. Habe mich letztens noch gefragt, warum ich auf dem Konzert so völlig heiser und fertig war - da fiel mir der Einstiegssong der Tour wieder ein (eines von vielen Highlights):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yVI3UgtvwU[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (28. April 2012)

Kann man hören, ist aber irgendwie auch nichts besonderes. 6,5/10

Achtung, indische Musik inc. Ich hab so meine Phasen in denen mir das gefällt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_HQ95bfWrJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. April 2012)

LoL.  10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7VVU8XKCYM&feature=g-vrec[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (28. April 2012)

Ansich, gut. Mir gefallen die Vocals nur nichts wirklich. 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r-4tgefvB0&list=PL0129E286A7EA770B&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. April 2012)

Hmmm... joar 8/10

Tenacious D - Kickapoo

TEN D, Götter, Götter sag ich euch!


----------



## Arosk (29. April 2012)

Jack Black 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPwZaQfoIbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (29. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTHsu-LTGQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


6/10


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2012)

Naw, überhaupt nicht. 2/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXjApLOOgmo&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. April 2012)

geiler song, ohne frage, aber doch eher schlecht gecovert. die produktion ist viel zu glatt, die lead gitarre klingt schwach und die stimme vom sänger kommt nicht mal annähernd an das gekrächze von abbath ran.
4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tQpfYVuOWp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (29. April 2012)

8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3BtuPZwQVXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (29. April 2012)

erinnert mich an jemanden, der spricht genauso  5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Us7IYd04m1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (29. April 2012)

6/10


ich präsentiere ihnen Touhou Night of Nights mit King DeDeDe






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fFlwyZ1xoaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (1. Mai 2012)

meine ohren... 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3iI1lhtZpxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (1. Mai 2012)

Ich finde das Lied so schlimm, dass ich nicht mal die Parodien mag :-X  1/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDdZU3Vq96U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Like the pianoooo.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2012)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=giABAfeEc0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (2. Mai 2012)

Ich gebe mal 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U77q2cJGOmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. Mai 2012)

Nicht so mein Fall, aber man kann sich mit anfreunden 5/10



In b4 Gema:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TYRlhIjndf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2012)

Nicht so mein Ding, ist aber eigentlich ganz okay. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMd7zBVE5AE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (2. Mai 2012)

Nope net meins :S 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GF8TKDHdoEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



leider nur ne preview


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2012)

Meine Ohren bluten...
Bei aller Liebe, aber sowas kann sich doch kein Mensch anhören!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wX0civxTSno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (3. Mai 2012)

lol ... srsly ? ist zwar auch geschmackssache aber ich glaub du hast nach den ersten 20 sek einfach pause gedrückt und bewertet,

denn so ein riesen unterschied ist der anfang auch nicht zu den Drums in deinem Metalsong, fehlt halt nur das unverständliche Gegröhle 


5/10 für deinen Song - wie gesagt das gegröhle zieht sich mir zu lange und melodisch gehts aber, auch nur durchschnitt find ich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9oeCY4Kao2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. Mai 2012)

An sich find ich die Kombination von Klassik/Elektro/Techno gar nicht schlecht (von dem was ich bisher kenne), aber ich hasse schnelle, dumpfe Beats, von daher leider nur 6/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5aKIgAMhIIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2012)

Sehr Geil, 9/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqnZw4rh-yQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (3. Mai 2012)

7/10 das letzte drittel hats nochmal rausgerissen der rest war eher meh :S

http://www.myvideo.d...ays_Grace_Break

mal myvideo wegen gema auf youtube S:


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. Mai 2012)

"Break" ist ein Knaller, volle Punktzahl 10/10


(Ich kann nicht aufhören... der Song läuft in Endlosschleife...repost inc.)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TYRlhIjndf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (3. Mai 2012)

solide 8,5/10 

mal was ruhigeres von mir





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S_qDOzlqozQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (4. Mai 2012)

Schönes Lied 8/10 

In b4 Gema:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qh9gymCixio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich wusste ja, auf was ich mich bei de neuen Album einlasse, aber mal im Ernst, warum ist jedes verdammte Lied so ein genialer Burner?


----------



## Nebola (5. Mai 2012)

Naw sry. Ist nicht in meiner Richtung. 3/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0S5QQE1Dgg&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2012)

8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lajIAl97LWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. Mai 2012)

Ich hasse Cro :I 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGc0BAZIcLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. Mai 2012)

^^ 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsDnlpjWCkE[/youtube]

Was für ein Hammer Cover!


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (5. Mai 2012)

DTH / 10  - schlechter darf man einfach nicht bewerten!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kp0eTM0D2A8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hier mal was ruhigeres/melancholisches - an wen erinnert mich nur die Stimme des Sängers?


----------



## Olliruh (6. Mai 2012)

garnicht schlecht 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNvOVey0MSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2012)

EIN Song von PWD, den ich gut finde. 8/10 

[vimeo] 6503938 [/vimeo]


... .. ..... .... .. .. LET'S GO!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Mai 2012)

das ist echt hart..
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lU3bb1qBLyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Mai 2012)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_rGe2-C96RY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2012)

5/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=33XfPWuidtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

8/10. Ich fand das Album wirklich net gut, der ging aber noch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9MYbrOUTURA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Mai 2012)

10/10 R.I.P. Paul Gray


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N2Jp9OdWFM&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr, 9/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hk2W2jXdSk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. Mai 2012)

Hehe, das unzensierte Video rockt - hat diesen "Dawn of the Dead-Touch", der mir so gefällt  - ach, und das Lied ist auch gut  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MqBjK611ung

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




"How do you feel?"
"I've listened to this song and I feel AWESOME!"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2012)

Die Toten Hosen mag ich bis auf einen Song überhaupt nicht, der isses leider nicht... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5hJUGi-ODIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sehe ich morgen live


----------



## Alux (9. Mai 2012)

me gustaaaaa 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2S3RvIHwGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BcbNpYvIs84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (9. Mai 2012)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wXGJUg_QEAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (9. Mai 2012)

Lied - ok 6/10 , aber das Video o.O, was der mit dem Motorrad macht ist ja der Knaller !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7QMeAbvv51g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Mai 2012)

Ist doch alles Banane... passt aber.  9/10



Wieder nen bissl 8-bit Action. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpigSr53tFA&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (10. Mai 2012)

Naja, halbwegs ok. 5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhfLv_aR_EY&hd=1


----------



## Mograin (11. Mai 2012)

ich gebe mal 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=62FdGvqwX-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2012)

So lala, hat für mich aber nix besonderes. 5/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MJspL232c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Plan B und Chase & Status sind Bombe...


----------



## Acid_1 (12. Mai 2012)

Am Anfang recht lahm, hat sichs doch gesteigert. 7,5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pE36pWGGSY&feature=email[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. Mai 2012)

Ist mir 'ne Spur zu evil - aber der Refrain ist gut 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z6oPG8JAYBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (17. Mai 2012)

Ganz ok 6/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr_ToX03rs4


----------



## Acid_1 (17. Mai 2012)

Sehr guter Song, gefällt mir  9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vswRk2o6K3k&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (18. Mai 2012)

Musik: sehr geil - Gesang: Möp = macht 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K9MrdsuQfNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hoffentlich orientiert sich das neue Album ein bisschen an solchen älteren Liedern...


----------



## Mograin (18. Mai 2012)

8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCpLotWEQLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Mit untertext für euch Macho-sans und Macho-Samas zum mit singen XD


----------



## Acid_1 (19. Mai 2012)

Öhhmmmm... WTH?  2/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmgOY-idFiY&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (20. Mai 2012)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QkwGy7cSWoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich höre ja überhaupt keinen Rap... aber das... find ich echt gut


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2012)

Vor 2 Monaten vielleicht ja, aber mittlerweile kann ich Cro nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Liegt nicht am Song, aber einfach als Typ und generell..keine Ahnung. Ich gebe 4/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muboIs2I-jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (20. Mai 2012)

Ui, aus dem neuen Album - 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JI6MPQ6BLdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2012)

Hatte ich zuerst gepostet, hab mich dann aber doch für Bring Em Down entschieden ... 10/10, das neue Album ist insgesamt wirklich top und hat nen hohen Ohrwurmfaktor. Live auch wirklich zu empfehlen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SxHXdMmLxiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (20. Mai 2012)

this is nice 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zm1lbSLZ4SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

Ehww gar nicht meins, ich spar mir mal lieber die Bewertung :x





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_h0NdCYDus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Lied muss man sich 3-4 anhören bis es wirklich gut ist, aber es hat was o.o


----------



## Maddis1337 (22. Mai 2012)

> Das Lied muss man sich 3-4 anhören bis es wirklich gut ist, aber es hat was



Stimmt hat was, etwas von einem im Keller aufgenommenem Lied, von einem Typen mit schlechten Headset und einen billigen Music Maker Programm. Absolut nicht meins.

Artic Monkeys - R U Mine


----------



## Reflox (22. Mai 2012)

Habe ich letztens in nem Livestream gehört. Finds ganz nett 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F59xUP58Z48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2012)

_10/10  zu viel Black Ops xD_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e0AD3w67_-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2012)

Gefällt mir  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQru7oCdYXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2012)

3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKo-yv0KBF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ihr seid glaube ich nicht die größten Rapliebhaber oder? 


@unter mir.

Ih Favorite :/


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2012)

Doch, aber nicht von solchen :X 1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTTtwoIE5lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2012)

Fav ist so... meh, der Song geht aber noch durch. 7/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNvOVey0MSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (24. Mai 2012)

9/10 ist ein absolut geniales Lied.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCrViXx4lus&list=PL46D62B353DF413CB&index=2&feature=plcp

Ich weis nicht was der Bullshit soll, aber mir wird nen anderes Lied der Band angezeigt als das was ich linken will wtf.

Hier direkt Link: Youtube


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2012)

Sorry, aber sobald er bei :33 angefangen hat zu singen war's vorbei... ist mir viel zu growlig. Aber das Intro war gar nicht übel. 5/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGTi4ltlqGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




DAT BEAT.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (25. Mai 2012)

Naja, oberer Durchschnitt von dem was man aus dem Radio kennt - 6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swAcNLxkrSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Neue Billy Talent Single - SO MUCH WIN!


----------



## Acid_1 (26. Mai 2012)

Der Song ist gut. 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QQSGoPCZRA[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2012)

_ganz nett 8/10_

_
_

_
_

_Leute mit na Banane verprugeln WTF xD__
_



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ns0bCAPL1CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Editammliches Einbinden-.-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Mai 2012)

9/10. Je öfter ich es höre...desto geiler ist es !D:

*Achtung*
Seid ihr in einer Beziehung ODER seid zartbeseelt klickt lieber nicht O:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4xB2ZsNyGI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Weil der Flow einfach total über ist...


----------



## Acid_1 (27. Mai 2012)

In Sachen Flow und Verslänge/Geschwindigkeit Top, der Text ist nunja... mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig, so aufs Brutalste sollte es nun wirklich nicht hinauslaufen. 5/10
Wärs nen anderer Text 8/10.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LylrtJQSi2s&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Mai 2012)

lame/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tAEQZsp3NP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

ganz ok für rap aber trotzdem nich meins 6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Msn8CtBBBw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tomsch (30. Mai 2012)

hilfe meine armen ohren! sorry aber 0/10...kann damit echt nix anfangen :- /





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EniJQmpP540

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (30. Mai 2012)

Ich mag american Rap ja nicht so aber dafür ist es recht gut. 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ApOpCI0kPNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2012)

7/10, aber nur weil Kollegah drin ist .. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FhL6hx5qaIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2012)

5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2njCKETs8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Liebe das Lied <3


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2012)

Immer dieser Depri-Rap bei dir :< 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t__ddSZ29nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2012)

0/10...ich hasse kiz und den ganzen Kram :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aw81jzPKG3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kp, ich finde der Rap den ich höre drückt oft genau das aus was ich denke und fühle :x


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juni 2012)

Find ich jetzt nich so geil 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHX-v31jcKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2012)

4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y1MICquVhJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Juni 2012)

2/10 bwäh




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIIOW33-Ya4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. Juni 2012)

Stimme und Gesang einzeln fände ich ok, aber zusammen passt das meiner Meinung nach irgendwie gar nicht... 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sk2BPP49GgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Juni 2012)

Da waren LP noch richtig klasse. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXpboxdroy0[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2012)

Ui, das haut richtig rein. Gefällt mir, 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_2Z32qCYBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (4. Juni 2012)

Der Song ganz gut es wahre ne 10 aber....wegen dem Stangen Tanz -5 ich hasse so was

5/10

Azureus Rising <3 Geiles Filmchen ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WuED6oLgm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (4. Juni 2012)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EdGVV9G0bGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2012)

1/10 ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxDPbMJa1M4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kurz aber toll :3


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2012)

net so meins 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=avsqSEgIh5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2012)

Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich doch mal hier... irgendwie hab ich Euch vermisst x)

Ich weiss sofort wenn das Bild da ist, dass es meistens geil ist. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAR9_NgSDLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

yves ist wieder da  

Zum Song: Enter Shikari/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWsDDT-SHmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (5. Juni 2012)

Da gehört irgendwie mehr Pep rein 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0bYAGLhfl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juni 2012)

Net schlecht, aber auch net so Bombe... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iow5n2LU0L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klassiker... <3


----------



## Namosch1 (8. Juni 2012)

hmm irgendwie witzig... aber auchnur irgendwie 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wN0xK6bgQkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



den film vorgestern auf SIXX gesehen, das ist einer der filme die man gesehen haben muss finde ich 
ne mischung aus Walk the Line und Forrest Gump mit nem guten stück 8 Mile


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2012)

Namosch1 schrieb:


> hmm irgendwie witzig... aber auchnur irgendwie 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0,1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qh_aQc2tR5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schwarz die Nacht, die mich umgibt,
Die heulend an die Felsen bricht.
Sieh, wie ich dem Sturme trotz,
Werd Zeuge meiner Kraft!

Wo die andren niederknien,
Staub, Verachtung sich verdienen,
Stehe ich, komm sei mein Zeug:
Blutend, aber ungebeugt!

Nie werden sie mich brechen,
Niemals meinen Geist bestechen!
Nie werd ich mich verneigen,
Niemals ihnen Demut zeigen!
Nie sollen sie mich ergreifen,
Niemals meine Feste schleifen!
Sieh ich bin, komm sei mein Zeug',
Blutend, aber ungebeugt!

Viel gefochten, viel erlitten,
Jeden Atemzug erstritten.
Hart umkämpft, die Feste mein,
Die Kreise meiner Macht.

Einsam stehn die schwarzen Zinnen,
Trotzen aller Zeiten Wirren.
So auch ich, komm sei mein Zeug:
Blutend, aber ungebeugt!

Nie werden sie mich brechen,
Niemals meinen Geist bestechen!
Nie werd ich mich verneigen,
Niemals ihnen Demut zeigen!
Nie sollen sie mich ergreifen,
Niemals meine Feste schleifen!
Sieh ich bin, komm sei mein Zeug':
Blutend, aber ungebeugt!

Ich bin unbesiegt!
Ich bin unbesiegt!

Ich fürcht nicht glühend Eisen,
Noch fürcht ich Pein.
Ich bin mein eigen Heiland,
Werds immer sein.
Und wenn ich dir auch blutend zu Füßen lieg,
Weißt du genau: Ich bleibe unbesiegt!

Alles, was ich mir erstritten ...
meine Banner, himmelhoch ...
Auch wenn alle Mauern zittern ...
Bleib ich Herr auf meinem Thron,
Ja, für immer!

Viele sah ich nieder gehn,
Zuviele um je zu verstehen.
Doch habe ich nicht einen Tag auf diesem Pfad bereut.
Solln sie auf mich runtersehen,
Es schert mich nicht, ich bleibe stehen!
Auch du, mein Freund, ich bin dein Zeug, sei blutend, aber ungebeugt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Juni 2012)

na, das gibt noch ein paar nostalgiepunkte.. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkJpfpjNnlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2012)

Genau das, was ich bei Titel & Cover erwartet habe... sorry, aber bis heute kann ich nicht verstehen dass so etwas Leuten gefällt :/
Weil zumindest noch im Ansatz ein wenig Melodie zu erkennen ist - 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkLvpt9Z3fA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Juni 2012)

Mann, ist das geil! 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJbs1XNqfgc[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2012)

2/10 - Ist nicht wirklich was für mich :/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao2lx542ZrY


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2012)

mh....Meh...nein Core. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VoOMfrOn-nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Original = Dreck. Cover = Gold. Der Typ ist episch, epischer gehts ned.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

10/10
wie episch DD






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Gg8-ehDUo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2012)

10/10 - nothing to say.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI31Ld62OeE&feature=relmfu


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2012)

Nebola schrieb:


> 10/10 - nothing to say.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI31Ld62OeE&feature=relmfu



9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eu9QqspSlI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juni 2012)

8/10 ist ok






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mo2wFptAX3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


&#9829;


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (11. Juni 2012)

Nette Idee - 8 Points to the UK!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k6CpxiKlgEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2012)

Kann man hören. 7/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGw8A7Zg4kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2012)

Ganz gut 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr7uXXF1npk


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (12. Juni 2012)

Kann ich mich nicht so mit anfreunden 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWDBiv8pN58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2012)

So lala, finde ich leider nix besonderes dran. 6/10

[myvideo] 8587890 [/myvideo]


Leider MyVideo, dank GEMA. Mit AdBlock gehts aber auch ohne Werbung


----------



## Namosch1 (14. Juni 2012)

nicht schlecht 8/10 aber is mir en bissl zuviel gebrülle und zuwenig gesang bei   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RgefAXTLEwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da bekomm ich lust mein nes wieder auszupacken


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Namosch1 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht 8/10 aber is mir en bissl zuviel gebrülle und zuwenig gesang bei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's dangerous to go alone, take these 10 Points!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O-YaEEaGI80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich und Rap/Hiphop? Ja das geht^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. Juni 2012)

Wow, gefällt mir gut, sowohl textlich als auch musikalisch 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4a4z_ABZF3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




"Ich vergöttere diese verdammte Band - Sie ist die beste Band der Welt - BASTA!"


----------



## Nebola (14. Juni 2012)

Naja, an sich ja nicht so meins, aber das Video ist geil  6/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSSmph0xRvQ&feature=related


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2012)

Nope, nicht mein Ding. 5/10

[myvideo] 8299360 [/myvideo]


Leider wieder MyVideo, aber die haben wirklich alles. Und mit AdBlock echt klasse. 

August Burns Red - eine der besten Metalcore Bands überhaupt.. <3


----------



## Trolligerand (15. Juni 2012)

hmmm 7710 gar nicht übel
und hier mein ohrwurm seit gestern 
emotionen pur 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPSyuwub6zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (15. Juni 2012)

Ich zwar Irische Musik allerdings nur wenn mans klar versteht, aber hier ist es echt Emotion pur, 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BmJUtQeiQzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2012)

Du brauchst deinen Selbsthass nicht auf andere Projeziern' 
10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CP64cOy04LM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (15. Juni 2012)

Der Song ist geil. ^^ 10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-73a4TZlnWk&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (15. Juni 2012)

Die hauen ja gut rein. 9/10. Ist ne Band wo es sich lohnt mal deren Alben durchzukucken...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N5QAQ6hLvVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal etwas J-Rock.... das einzige was ich hab. Aber es ist aus alten Zeiten. Danke an ZukUu <3


----------



## Tikume (16. Juni 2012)

Anfangs sehr lärmig, aber dann besser. Zumindest beim ersten hören hat es mich persönlich aber nicht so angesprochen 6/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-kckBPRJvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kommt erst gegen Mitte / Ende in Fahrt


----------



## win3ermute (16. Juni 2012)

Ich mag die Soundtracks von Dr. Who. Sie sind teilweise fürchterlich sentimental oder rocken die Hölle - und bei dem Stück da oben ist im letzten Drittel dann "I'm the Doctor" zu hören.

8/10

Das ist dann das hier. Und wenn die "alternative Version" namens "Every Planet Every Star" endlich mal offiziell veröffentlicht wird, dann kaufe ich mir endlich mal deren CDs, obwohl das normale Theme schon großartig ist:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5D-QPDGhCtM[/youtube]

Und die "epische" Version davon namens "Every Planet Every Star" in leider erschreckend schlechter Soundqualität:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAS8icc8OVs[/youtube]


----------



## Acid_1 (16. Juni 2012)

Wirklich epischer Soundtrack. 8/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JV04NcQyd8[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (16. Juni 2012)

Nice. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Go-dng_H0HE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2012)

Oh Gott in Fear and Faith, gefühlte 10 Jahre nicht mehr gehört. 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAPbYqCiU3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So in der Mitte wird der Song erst richtig geil... so 2:25 (alles davor ist aber auch gut  )


----------



## Acid_1 (17. Juni 2012)

Guter Song. 7/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojpQ3LCeQTY&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2012)

njoa 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8j7qO9dGwnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


freaky electro beats


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2012)

me gustaaaa 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dD40VXFkusw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (17. Juni 2012)

4/10. Anfang hat mir gut gefallen, danach nicht mehr so klasse.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BgwHcQOqCR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juni 2012)

Wow einer auf Buffed der Excrementory kennt? Iwie auch selten...  8/10 (Aber auch nur weil ich finde dass das manchmal einfach sein muss... Grindcore allgemein ftw... ^^)

Ich weiss es ist kein spezifischer Song aber trotzdem... ich wünschte ich wär dabei gewesen D: (Vorallem der Anfang haut einfach nur derbe rein...)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MgOiA0B57jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (18. Juni 2012)

Hmmm, joar 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kVcDAzIeqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So schmutzig, dass ich mich fast waschen möchte ...


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVeCsYc_FYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juni 2012)

10/10, habe das Lied als Kind GELIEBT((!)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6YsYwd95dfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Voll sozialkritisch!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

Normal 0/10, wegen dem Video bewerte ich das aber garnicht. Dir ist schon klar, dass hier sowat net gern gesehen ist oder ? 

Der Text am Anfang ist auch lustig, schon fast lächerlich 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKvE1D7x5hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juni 2012)

weekend war besser, auch wenn basti alles andere als schlecht war
7/10

wo wir grade beim vbt sind:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_EPANSizdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juni 2012)

Es gibt nur wenig an Hip Hop was mein Gehör findet, aber das gehört definitiv in die richtige Kategorie. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ycAByDNZYrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2012)

10/10, Tool geht immer 

[vimeo] 6954500 [/vimeo]


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2012)

9/10 freaky breakzes






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eJQ4gW5qv90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (22. Juni 2012)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JnKyhItIIJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (23. Juni 2012)

1/10
ich Persönlich steh nicht so auf " Hintergrund/ Spiele-/ Film- Soundtracks " ohne gleichzeitig zu zocken oder den Film zu gucken.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_Jhg4pMMqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. Juni 2012)

Wow, echt interessant 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7WwOwMycGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (23. Juni 2012)

Noch einer der besseren Songs. 6/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj1UADA3-XA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. Juni 2012)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eG-ja6wpOa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Juni 2012)

Geht noch. 6/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwNGRcmgdAw&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## iShock (26. Juni 2012)

nice 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwinlxRLghc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2012)

Nicht so mein Geschmack, sorry. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsWS2z3n3HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (27. Juni 2012)

6/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pg4S73e9uRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Holländer/Rotterdamer haben geile Musik meiner meinung nach^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Juni 2012)

Is mir son bisschen zu Gabber-Hardstyle like. 4/10 Aber ich bin tolerant. Komm da mehr aus der Industrial Ecke.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfWkzxDC-wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ob, wohl jemand den Manga kennt aus dem das Bild kommt? =)


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2012)

Sowas hab ich bei dem Titel schon befürchtet... 2/10, weil noch eine Melodie da ist. Ansonsten nur rumgescreame. 

Get ready for an 80s flashback. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjPau5QYtYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (30. Juni 2012)

Hehe, Nostalgie ftw! 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...0&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2012)

1/10 Nicht mein Geschmack, vorallem ist mein Tinitus jetzt so laut, dass ihn schon andere hören müssten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TEcvU3fYpGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2012)

casper stinkt 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtOyqrNPzsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Schönes Video, das wars aber auch. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDMxUGsloag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (30. Juni 2012)

5/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zt8KSvCcXV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. Juni 2012)

Ufff neee... völlig andere Musikgeschmacksrichtung 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTK3X_PDw74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Juli 2012)

Klasse! 9,5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMBNzT3qB4s&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Juli 2012)

Die normale Stimme haette lauter seinen können, hätte gut gepasst. Wird vom Geschrei so übertönt, aber ansonsten

8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eGR1iDuKabU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juli 2012)

Gna überhaupt nicht meins sorry... 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtOyqrNPzsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sooo geiles Album... <3


----------



## Mograin (2. Juli 2012)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kBIv71kUsEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (2. Juli 2012)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5X1gC3BLq2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juli 2012)

Erinnert mich an alte epische Games... 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1LaBY-wuOfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich komm einfach netmehr von dem Lied los... <3 Finntroll forever.


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

9/10 Sehr gut!

Mal etwas älteres deutsches gutes!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g-IxPjdHhck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2012)

Meh 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQtWQGY6YwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (5. Juli 2012)

Ähm...nein, definitiv nein 2/10 ^^

Evaline - There There


----------



## Acid_1 (6. Juli 2012)

Find ich gut. 8/10



Mal wieder was härteres, nicht son sanftes Gedudel, hrhr...


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tc1jrihCi0&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juli 2012)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Find ich gut. 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9/10 Gefällt mir sehr 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8ZWt2XE2_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich freu mich tierisch auf das neue Album! Kunnia und Rauta sind ja schon der Hammer, was ist dann erst mit den andern Liedern? ^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (12. Juli 2012)

Geht, aber Songs wie "Vodka" fand ich besser 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kz_6jagv_D4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Klassiker inc. !


----------



## Nebola (13. Juli 2012)

8/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYdjwB08izs&hd=1


----------



## Acid_1 (14. Juli 2012)

9/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGNgEq4J9U8&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2012)

Ist mir n bisschen zu gescreamt. Aber immerhin noch melodic. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1hR4MVL3zCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (15. Juli 2012)

nah 4/10 - rap mag ich net und bei skrillex hört sich auch alles gleich an find ich :I





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBISvS-95dQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (15. Juli 2012)

2/10 ich find das total langweilig.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4PaA-WTtOA&feature=fvwrel


----------



## iShock (16. Juli 2012)

joa naja durchschnitts Hardcore würd ich ma sagen aber ganz ok 7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gb6t5N3YRjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juli 2012)

0/10 ist ja grausam.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0JFGP4dMMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (17. Juli 2012)

7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWHz100ejQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2012)

0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fvu951up_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2012)

Verstehe zwar nur die Hälfte von dem Geschrei, aber man kann's hören. Würde ich aber nicht nochmal anhören. 4/10 

Das epischste Lied das mir bekannt ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fc56moy0poA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (19. Juli 2012)

Sehr geiles Lied, erinnert mich stark an 2SFH 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5HtcXwqJ38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

Gefällt mir, 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlvKbjyQj8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Juli 2012)

Slipknot? Ballade? 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJXGhFzRzEc&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (20. Juli 2012)

Musik knallt! Gibt aber Abzug für Gesang -> 8/10

Hier mal ein (für meinen Musikgeschmack) Exot:

Mittsies - Stratum


----------



## Alux (21. Juli 2012)

ME GUSTA!!!!!  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hClyvvZh3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2012)

Wunderschön. Klasse. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIamSLC3qo0&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Juli 2012)

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UvDtICHS6ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juli 2012)

9/10 - Gotta lova Apocalyptica





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-TdBwIG1eA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Tamil all the way


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

schrecklich, sorry :x 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuJgbrQSoug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (22. Juli 2012)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f9ICO-RfjAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Queen halt 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zVZMHqeGSBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bis 0:20 ist nur das Intro


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2012)

Das ist ja grauenhaft... 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BkL_aM-b0as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie nicht mein Ding 3/10


Eines der ersten Lieder, "meiner" ersten Band... wird einfach nie langweilig 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNhPb_BPfLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

8/10, geil aber nicht mein Favorit von BT 

[myvideo] 8618677 [/myvideo]


Dieses Lied ist gar keine Liebeslied..


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. Juli 2012)

Songs für Liam fand ich besser, aber das ist auch echt nett 7,5/10

Und weiter geht die BT-Party 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r74mL-sjMS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (24. Juli 2012)

früher ziemlich gefeiert, eine zeitlang alles in dieser rockart gehated, mittlerweile hör ich alles und find es wieder top  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b95o89kBoXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (24. Juli 2012)

Wie kann man eine ganze Musikrichtung anfangs feiern und zwischendurch mal komplett "haten" ? :O

Metallica ganz klar 8,5/10


BTT:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nIwrgAnx6Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Geht ab 0:25 mit dem bekannten Teil los, nebenbei mal geiles Video


----------



## Alux (24. Juli 2012)

Geil <3 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sv6dMFF_yts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Juli 2012)

nope 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9qGJU1tw0JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (24. Juli 2012)

eigentlich ist deutscher Rap bäh aber das hier geht ganz gut 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lexLAjh8fPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (24. Juli 2012)

» schrieb:


> Wie kann man eine ganze Musikrichtung anfangs feiern und zwischendurch mal komplett "haten" ? :O



Anfangs mit Rock eingestiegen, dann hauptsächlich Metal gehört und alles andere nicht gemocht (bis auf Ausnahmen). Dazu hat auch solcher "Schnulzenrock" gehört 

BTT: Eminem, der einzige ausländische Rapper den ich gelegentlich höre. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxrcU7P6ems

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

GEMA, da trotzdem jeder den Song kennen sollte 10/10 

Edit: Hammerfall mag ich nicht, 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTkZt8r2lko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (24. Juli 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dazu hat auch solcher *"Schnulzenrock"* gehört


Woah, hast du jetzt nicht gesagt! ^^



@Sh1k4ri
Autsch, da fehlt mir echt der melodische Leitfaden... - 4/10

... und um diesen wieder aufzugreifen, mal was ganz doll seichtes 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SZLHVS---4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (24. Juli 2012)

Edit: Netter Gesang, Hunger Games an sich haben mich noch nicht wirklich interessiert 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6pLzfyT_H1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

Ganz gut eigentlich. Trifft fast meinen Stil. Doch irgendetwas fehlt. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJkL1PFKhFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Original ist zwar auch gut, aber der Remix hat es mir einfach angetan.

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Nicht schlecht, gefällt mir  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NFC8q-DPSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

daaaaaaaammmmn 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVVSOpV0LiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

joa 8/10 geht immer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sh7n4TvXt5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


:3


----------



## SirCire (29. Juli 2012)

5/10. Ganz nett, wenn sie den Softi Bubi das Mic weggenommen hätten und den ersten weiter growln lassen, wäre ne höhere Bewertung drin gewesen.

Und um den ganzen Einheitsbrei hier etwas aufzulockern jetzt was völlig anderes:

http://www.dailymoti...erman-sub_music


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Juli 2012)

Opp, Opp, Opp, Opp... Wie geil ist das denn bitteschön? xD 10*/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXwG4cKm00&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

Geht eigentlich, nur der grosse Minuspunkt ist, dass man den... Sänger fast nicht hört weil die Gitarren so übersteuert sind.  6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bV37CClYr-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (29. Juli 2012)

KK ist geil 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxVZLeExhkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie überhaupt nicht mein Ding, aber trotzdem irgendwie geil  ich geb mal ne 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vo75Da6c_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Geniale Lyrics


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Juli 2012)

Alles gut, außer sein Gesülze  5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4gRdx1WJ4IA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (29. Juli 2012)

OK, aber nichts Besonderes 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vdww9fHd3BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (30. Juli 2012)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3BtuPZwQVXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ich weiß es passt nicht im sommer ;D


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (31. Juli 2012)

Krank, echt... sogar auf eine schräge, künstlerische Weise betrachtet, krank  2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GZp48YlNQ_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Oh Gott das waren noch Zeiten, mein erstes Konzert... sooo lange her  10/10, Sunrise Ave ist quasi meine Jugendsünde, auch wenn sie eigentlich ziemlich cool sind, aber in Vergleich zu dem Zeug, das ich sonst höre 

[vimeo] 46084614 [/vimeo]


----------



## Alux (1. August 2012)

Ne glatte 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCL94-MsxYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. August 2012)

Von der lass' ich mir gern die Meinung geigen  8/10


Ich weiß, sowas hört man als Herzblut-Rocker nicht, aber... scheiß drauf, Elektro-Swing von Parov Stelar ist einfach fetzig 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-BsAl6HVZ-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2012)

Eigentlich nicht mein Ding, aber joa kann man hören  6/10

*Klick* wenn der Player net funzt..






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxyhAxN9bnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. August 2012)

Er/Die von Madsen machen immer etwas eigentümliche Musik, was ja nicht heißt, dass sie schlecht ist 8/10



Und nun qäul ich euch weiter... keine Ahnung warum, aber die Mucke knetet sämtliche Synapsen bei mir wieder frei ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpEmIUFXJK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

Neeee nicht so mein Ding... 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ta-Z_psXODw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (4. August 2012)

Yarr! 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_Uz9K32o8g&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (4. August 2012)

Gar nicht schlecht  8/10

Bitte diese seltsame Serie im Titel des Videos ignorieren, hab keine andere Version bei YT gefunden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=itktpYdbUK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathtyrann (4. August 2012)

Nicht mein Geschmack 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AUVQHYkmnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (4. August 2012)

7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=soqGplySPX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*TROLLFACE*


----------



## Alux (5. August 2012)

Nur das Original is witzig 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0GIYp8w_59o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (5. August 2012)

Hat was, nur finde ich die eine oder andere Stelle von der Aussprache bzw. künstlerischer Freiheit her irgendwie störend. 7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VRFCMM3bra8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Down, let's take it down,
Raise up their heads on a stake.
We will show no mercy
on evolution's mistake !

Ich vergöttere die Jungs einfach


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. August 2012)

8/10, BT halt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tah--X_Sro0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (5. August 2012)

hehe, goil 9/10 ^^

Einbinden klappt nicht.

Madsen - Du schreibst Geschichte

https://www.youtube....h?v=5PuziLb9CiU


----------



## Dalfi (6. August 2012)

Geiles Lied 10/10


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4wOoLLDXbDY

zu blöd es einzubetten




&#8364;: nettes Blog ... grüß mir Brian :-))


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Geiles Lied 10/10
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4wOoLLDXbDY
> ...



1/10 Bwah muss ich mir bei meiner Schwester immer genuch antun.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQHYDXpfuHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich werde mit diesem Lied immer den 11ten Verbinden. Und es macht Spaß.


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

10/10 !!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgY15bW2Dbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (7. August 2012)

Mh, sorry garnicht mein fall. :< 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8hJddMR8ZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. August 2012)

0/10, nicht so mein Fall. Dann doch eher Whitechapel, SuSi oder so. :x





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R15BM1lMlDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2012)

Hört sich ein wenig an, als wenn sich ein Alien übergibt  Aber ist cool, mal was anderes. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZzRd3q9pEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2012)

<3 Mumford & Sons - 10/10 

Jetzt kommt allerdings was ganz anderes...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQz0cAnJVN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (8. August 2012)

Mh, nicht meins aber sicher nicht unbedingt Schlecht. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ApmKHzFLR1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Okay, A7X...Metalcore....büaaaaah ....aber das ist das einzige Lied von denen das ich mag[abgesehn davon geht das Lied eh nicht 100% in Richtung "Metal"core ]....und Sabaton wollte ich grad nicht wieder Posten, und was anderes hatte ich grade nicht im Kopf.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. August 2012)

Nicht schlecht 7,5/10

Good Charlotte - I just wanna live


----------



## Alux (8. August 2012)

Jihaaa 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2012)

... Linkin Park ... 0/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHs5QglzCK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (9. August 2012)

Mhm..joa ist ganz okay. 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QLt0lerdgKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (9. August 2012)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DSGfRQPiAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (9. August 2012)

OMG 10/10 da werden Erinnerungen wach 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLXt3yh2g0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> OMG 10/10 da werden Erinnerungen wach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geeeeeeemmmaaaaaaaaaaaa

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1kapi_eminem-the-real-slim-shady_music
Lässt sich nicht einbetten und die Youtubeversion erinnert einen an Radios aus den 50ern


----------



## Alux (10. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Geeeeeeemmmaaaaaaaaaaaa



Ach Dreck
@ Song   10/10 weil einfach awesome





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ottKqExr9jE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




hoffentlich funzts....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wk-hZc9fXqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich weiß, sie haben extrem hohe Stimmen ._. aber ich hab die ganze Woche schon nen Ohrwurm


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2012)

AfJSAFIAHFSJHFJHWUIJRIJARHJKAR 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6MEfELvM-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2012)

Erinnert mich teilweise an Scorpions vom Sound her.

In großen Teilen finde ich es gut. 7/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHal84S_XkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (12. August 2012)

Old school. I like. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l3yAx2uCoHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (12. August 2012)

Nope. Nerviges Geklimper und Norah Jones. Nope 0-Nuller für mich.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcma31JBwLs



*
*


----------



## Alux (12. August 2012)

Die waren mal aus so ner Castingshow oder? Naja an sich gehts ja aber auch net so berauschend 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-OIfQ7vwag0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. August 2012)

Kp/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ef-W_IM6ikI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. August 2012)

Das ist die Essenz des Rap und nicht dieses Asirumgereime. 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRGJw9WF_JQ&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (13. August 2012)

Joar, kann man sich anhören, besonders die Gitarre ist Hammer 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q80Kvo0whJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bMXs-at0YA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. August 2012)

Is ganz lustig  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZ8D28gvkjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



badass


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2012)

10/10...weil ..FAAAAAAAAAAIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAA!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PXwbNx1hs4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung, irgendwie finde ich es so scheiße,dass ich es schon wieder geil finde.  Ich gebe mal ne 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-lGmSVexdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. August 2012)

Ok, aber nix besonderes  6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Izwgb841-6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (16. August 2012)

Früher waren sie besser... schade... hätte was draus werden können. 5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFM_aoTl8IQ&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. August 2012)

10/10!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NdTXneMv60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Chakuza 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=neWmXBU1Sik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2012)

phät 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uza02ftaIL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (17. August 2012)

Naja, hab schon schlimmeres gehört 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cn2vEq5I6Yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (18. August 2012)

Geht echt gut ins Ohr. 9/10


Aus Kuwait. 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jG1LP8KcbY&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2012)

langweilig^10 1/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXHIcTp2qJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (19. August 2012)

Die musikalische Unterlegung: genial. Die Botschaft: nett. = 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wtQFcwbCMpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2012)

1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWAcqs8Xx_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed. x.x


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2012)

Ähm...ähhh......äääähhhh...mh.... nope. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNZaRkDzc1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2012)

Uhm...aua. sry 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YZb8s7Kxa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Claaaaassic ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. August 2012)

0/10 Hasse das Lied. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZyrOjHCsX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


UTS&#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

Joa in Ordnung. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pUOxpdyvIoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nur Kaliba macht den Song gut...


----------



## Alux (20. August 2012)

Mag mir^^  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-6h-AEM20E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (20. August 2012)

Joar, is ok 6/10.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvOURn537kQ


----------



## wowfighter (21. August 2012)

Nebola schrieb:


> Joar, is ok 6/10.



Nicht mein Geschmack, aber hört sich nach Qualität an.

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1cJkmv8slxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2012)

Hab das Bedürfnis, beiden in die Fresse zu schlagen. Und ich weiß nichtmal wieso 

1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qr02r_urjDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. August 2012)

Ich weiß auch genau warum du das gerne tun würdest. Leuten, die mir musikalische Einläufe mit Zuckerwatte verpassen wollen und dafür noch 'nen Schlagbohrer zur Hand nehmen, haue ich generell auch eine rein. ^^

Atreyu 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SYwzX-iW16Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Geht ab 0:45 los. PSY ist so krank, dass es irgendwie schon wieder cool ist^^


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2012)

Nicht so meins aber irgendwie ganze gut 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYEgb2VdhCc


----------



## Acid_1 (25. August 2012)

Jo, das knallt gut. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC-sjUSfVIc&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (26. August 2012)

Ganz ok, 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXgB-omnYhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (26. August 2012)

Garnicht meins. 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WYRCyWmpp0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (26. August 2012)

Wow... sehr geil, volle Punktzahl 10/10 !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJQYoGyEtDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hach ja, das erinnert mich sehr an meine Kindheit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2012)

Da sind wa schonma 2 
Erinnert mich immer an meine Kindheit und den Urlaub in Bayern - hach ja. 10/10 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Q2-XgQLHQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (26. August 2012)

Ganz ok  6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBtWvXVCw5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In dedication to Vurtne <3


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (26. August 2012)

Joar, ganz nett 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cl88QEll-Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




MALLE-ORCA!


----------



## Acid_1 (27. August 2012)

Hmm... ja, also... ich... und ähm... und... naja... nein, nicht wirklich. 3/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9niQeFLWjc&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (27. August 2012)

Ich liebe einfach nur meine neue Basspower <3

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=1JSBhI_0at0&hl=en

Embed geht net bei diesem Popup


----------



## Acid_1 (27. August 2012)

Leider ist dieses Video... bla bla bla aber ich habs woanders gefunden, RAtM ftw! 10/10



Mal was klassisches aus den 80ern. Eine schöne Live-Version.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16rsvbqCBiw[/youtube]


----------



## NoHeroIn (28. August 2012)

Joa, Master of puppets kennt man ja. 8/10- ich bin Metallica nie so ganz warm geworden.

Also mal was sanftes:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4sx4ybOL968

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. August 2012)

Bisschen sehr seicht 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GBZnIK6R09k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (31. August 2012)

Joa, geht. 6/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JHy8DL7Oyg&feature=g-user-u[/youtube]


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (31. August 2012)

Joa  6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZb3fSPXadk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. September 2012)

1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pvGsXzlDDhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. September 2012)

Sacht mir irgendwie nix. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YcsQUvca7AU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





<3


----------



## Edou (1. September 2012)

Ganz gut, auch wenn A Day To Remember nicht mein fall ist, also der ganze Nu/Metalcore kram...aber seid die langen Haare weg sind seh ich das lockerer....merkwürdig. :< 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNpy2K27PKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Beim Thema Ich mag Nu/Metalcore nicht so...Avenged Sevenfold haben atm 2 gute Lieder. Das und Nightmare.  Das Uralt Metalcore ist ganz doof, das neuere, also die letzten 3 alben sind sogar recht akzeptabel....so genug getextet das keiner hören will >:


----------



## Alux (2. September 2012)

Hat was 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6oeHy-nss88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. September 2012)

Tja, Vorstellung und Tat sind eben doch zwei verschiedene Welten.  10/10


Mal wieder zu den ernsteren Dingen des Lebens.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMojaESdU1g&feature=g-all-u[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Ganz gut, auch wenn A Day To Remember nicht mein fall ist, also der ganze Nu/Metalcore kram...aber seid die langen Haare weg sind seh ich das lockerer....merkwürdig. :< 7/10



Ich hab vor 4 Jahren auch kein Hip Hop gehört, aber so mit den Jahren (bzw. mit dem Alter) legt sich das. ADTR ist übrigens Pop-Punk, Metalcore ist eher A7X 

B2T: ENDGEIL WTF IST DAS :OOOOOOOO 10000000000000000/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQ8eO_eFzsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. September 2012)

10/10 i like it. =)

mal gucken ob der vimeo link geht.

natürlich nicht. moment ^^




pah verlink ich einfach die Band von meinem Cousin. Viel Spaß damit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=euDUkuvKZ_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. September 2012)

Ja, doch, der Song macht gut Spaß.  9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=g-all-u[/youtube]


----------



## Alux (3. September 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sDTmKNl3e6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2012)

Mag Hammerfall eig. nicht so, das ist aber irgendwie cool  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wsl-hgVVSIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (4. September 2012)

Hat was. Muss ich aber vielleicht noch ein paar mal hören. 6/10

Ich mach weiter mit einem Lied mit dem gleichen Titel :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-IWRmpefzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (4. September 2012)

Mit einem leichten Reggae Einschlag. Aber auch wenn sie das Gegenteil betonen, man hört doch ein bisschen Pendulum raus. Joa, gefällt mir. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPsdJ7Mnzvo&feature=g-all-u[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2012)

Schön entspannend ...  8/10

[vimeo] 35380134 [/vimeo] 


Normal nicht so mein Fall, aber 1. ist das Video einfach nur geil und 2. hat Ed Sheeran einfach ne unglaublich gute Stimme. Kann man mal hören


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2012)

_mm...das Vidoe ladt nicht und Yt alles gespehrt __
__
__?/10__
__
_

_Die Quali is nich die beste aber egal_






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDecJMAC6L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. September 2012)

Guter Song. 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBFYNvvFie8&feature=g-all-u[/youtube]


----------



## EspCap (5. September 2012)

Nicht schlecht, aber haut mich jetzt auch nicht von Hocker. 7/10

Achtung, mal wieder Punjabi-Musik. Wenn ihr Spotify habt, hört es da an. YT-Quali ist leider nicht so der Hammer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zOiQ3t4boLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. September 2012)

0,1/10 o.o




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSWnYwwI3bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2012)

ewww...erinnert mich zu stark an ne Boy Band.....







00/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ns0bCAPL1CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (5. September 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> 0,1/10 o.o



Pff. Englische Musik ist doch viel zu Mainstream 

Zum Video über mir: ... the fuck? WTF/10 (realistisch vielleicht 1,5/10) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUyMpBCmjww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xxardon (6. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Pff. Englische Musik ist doch viel zu Mainstream
> 
> Zum Video über mir: ... the fuck? WTF/10 (realistisch vielleicht 1,5/10)
> 
> ...



ganz nett 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XB1HbjYG4TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. September 2012)

6/10 eig ganz schön nur die Quali ist bäh.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EOTQlhorybk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



0/10 wirds wohl.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2012)

Für den Beat gibt es ne 6/10, der Rest ist so meh... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWEDczZieC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich nenn es Freiheit - ihr nennt es Mangel an Respekt <3


----------



## Rexo (6. September 2012)

Ärzte <3



10/10


Konnte mich fur keine version  entscheiden also beide 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_L-bk2UcO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6l1OTHWqJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2012)

Bitte nicht 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wXFK82TGh7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2012)

Reflox mag die Ärzte nicht... skandalös! 

BTT: Erinnert mich stark an den OST von Red Dead Redemption und Bastion. Daher 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDflVhOpS4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ab 1:00 fängt er an zu singen. Eine der besten Soundtracks überhaupt. <3


----------



## Acid_1 (7. September 2012)

Ja, wirklich ein klasse Soundtrack. 10/10

Jemand Lust auf etwas morbides?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNo5-wEjNIs[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. September 2012)

Hrmpf.. naja...ist nicht so mein Fall  5/10


Billy Talent - Man Alive!


----------



## Nebola (8. September 2012)

4/10 ist nicht meins.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b89_DVVElI


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2012)

ganz ok, bisschen eintönig 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hrsaB0Uune8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Geht ab 10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lOUd1Aq1rB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (9. September 2012)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_2nTv226TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2012)

Nee nicht so mein Ding, 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdopMqrftXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Namosch1 (9. September 2012)

^7/10 nettes Lied 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ur8j4xWe_44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



  schade, dass er nichtmehr ist


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Ich mag Johnny Cash jetzt nicht so 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rXi7T8u8scA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

NEXT 5/10, kennst ja meine Meinung über die 123er 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d_-x6OdPvwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vannika (11. September 2012)

7/10 weil ich den früher total mochte. Heute finde ich die Stimme schrecklich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRVvegLwK_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (11. September 2012)

Autsch... als wäre es so schon nicht schlimm genug auch noch mit Audiotune x.X
1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gs4OKs1FZqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

Erinnert mich an FIFA  8/10

[vimeo] 11009372 [/vimeo]


----------



## NoHeroIn (11. September 2012)

10/10 - mein Lieblingslied von Oasis!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqxSKUaC1iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

seit langem mal wieder ein song dem ich wieder 10/10... geniale band und song 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yyAfxxVIaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

<3 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xecdGX0k8cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2012)

Nicht schlecht, 7/10

[vimeo] 48923731 [/vimeo]


Ist ein langes Video, aber lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (15. September 2012)

Naja, gibt bessere von Muse... 6/10
Wobei sich das auch irgendwie wie U2 anhört






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1YRIhCy1FNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich seh das erste Vid gar nicht, von daher nochmal das Ganze:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CyWw8ry-yiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2012)

nirvana halt... 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t9z2SKcr7_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. September 2012)

4/10 Nö, ist wohl nicht meine Musik




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DtdxVsvPc0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wenn BT 2-Stimmig singen... <3


----------



## yves1993 (16. September 2012)

Nice! 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W2Uwu5GR3eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Replay Button rape: check.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2012)

10/10.  Chase n Status sind einfach nur genial...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rs2HHYtGhP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (17. September 2012)

Hmm, joar 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMOawxk68-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




NOW I SHIZZ MY PANTS! 

(o  ) _ (  0)


----------



## Yugiwan1 (17. September 2012)

Da kam mir doch tatsächlich einer zuvor...grrr


----------



## yves1993 (17. September 2012)

Gut gespielt allerdings wirds nach ner Weile langweilig^^ 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oNJpMkgFfzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erstaunlich was son 8bit Chip alles von Töne von sich geben kann! x) 
Erinnert mich immer wieder an die Gameboy Zeiten... *nostalgia*


----------



## Yugiwan1 (17. September 2012)

3/10 ... nicht so meins 


Und nun : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eL9OGNv_aPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (17. September 2012)

Ganz gut 8/10 bisschen zu ruhig für mich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lLP7X5M2WMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2012)

Joa ganz in Ordnung ... 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zK1wFzC_B-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ICH BIN SO FROH DIESE BAND ENTDECKT ZU HABEN <3  

Guter Pop Punk... wunderbar


----------



## Nebola (18. September 2012)

Nunja, ist recht in Ordnung. Würde ich aber nicht hören. 5,5/10. Ich mag aber dein Avatar 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SipEPDA9xMA&feature=plcp


----------



## EspCap (19. September 2012)

Bisschen zu sehr gescreamt für meinen Geschmack. Aber der Rest gefällt. Erinnert ein ganz kleines wenig an Swashbuckle, irgendwie O_o 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nP-UvFO-7nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FearMeGilde (20. September 2012)

5/10 zu Mainstream like






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bu0WXqPX9AM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2012)

FearMeGilde schrieb:


> 5/10 zu Mainstream like



Das ist ja ein Grund 

(Bewerten darf jemand anders)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2012)

10/10, Klassiker  Aber mit Mainstream seine Meinung zu begründen ist ein wenig schwach.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F9s5l4kj97U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deadmachinima (20. September 2012)

Klasse 10/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=INZBSqHQh2k[/youtube]


----------



## Alux (20. September 2012)

10/10 herrlich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DbuspTYoytE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (20. September 2012)

Gar nichts für mich. 2/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHXmHssCHY8&feature=g-u-u

Neues Album kommt morgen


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (22. September 2012)

Ich habs schon mehrfach versucht, aber mit denen werd ich irgendwie nicht warm... 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pv2SDZDjog0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2012)

Ganz witzig. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5CRO3xtYuY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. September 2012)

Joar, ganz nett 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J7xGeiqQDd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dabears (23. September 2012)

meh, lahme Lyrics und nicht wirklich besonders :/ 2/10

Hier etwas von Serj Tankian (Sänger von System of a Down):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut1KoMyR0nM[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (23. September 2012)

100/5

einer der besten Künstler auf diesem Planeten !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zcLb2wWKulo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2012)

100000x besser als das Original, 10/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07-YCv1tLRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dabears (23. September 2012)

Geht gut rein aber oft antun könnt ichs mir nicht  8/10

hier habter was für auf die Ohren:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hez7bGbutBs[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (23. September 2012)

wierd aber ganz geil 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U1aYvZs97dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. September 2012)

6,5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HSNivKZ1jlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NoHeroIn (23. September 2012)

Gefällt mir ganz gut: 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=REw5-_rpFDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dabears (24. September 2012)

Big Bang Theory 10/10! 

Konter ich mal mit meiner lieblings-Comedian Gruppe Whitest kids u know (Extreme Ohrwurmgefahr!!) ^^

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJnZtcY5-Mk[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2012)

mhh, langweilig irgendwie :/ 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQpUs1qNxMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## iShock (27. September 2012)

schön chillig 9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i2_VVAmprxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich muss mal wieder bissl vom elektro wegkommen ;D


----------



## NoHeroIn (28. September 2012)

4/10 - ist mir sagt der, äh, "Gesang" nicht so zu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pi-k72Mj1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2012)

Mhh ganz in Ordnung... 7/10 ^^

[vimeo] 8933386 [/vimeo]


sweet memories , mein absoluter Lieblingssong von ihnen


----------



## Nebola (29. September 2012)

6/10 für den Porno Schnäuzer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es-hU6W0CzE

Extra hochgeladen damit ich es linken kann


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2012)

Nicht sooo mein Ding, 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-D4p5Qq3qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (29. September 2012)

7\10

[media]https://www.youtube....h?v=zuDtACzKGRs[/media]


----------



## Acid_1 (30. September 2012)

Öhhm... nein. 1/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkH3YcI9MBY&feature=g-all-u[/youtube]


----------



## MasterXoX (30. September 2012)

7/10
Was man nicht so alles hören kann 

V Beste 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MD3_dwFEELs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Oktober 2012)

Joa, das geht echt gut. 8,5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3lo06222lo&feature=g-all-u[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2012)

8/10

Ich weiss nicht was in mich aufeinmal gefahren ist aber: BMTH




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IB3Rlqzz_lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

SEAN!NEIN! Ich habe sie mal gemocht, aber das Live-Konzert hat mir den Rest gegeben. Eins muss man ihnen aber zugute halten: die Instrumentals sind episch! Daher 7/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qKpTr7KWBgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (4. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich gar net 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNKeMfYpfSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (5. Oktober 2012)

Haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker. Der Skrillex-Remix ist ganz in Ordnung, das ist eher langweilig. 6/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEd0iSLGsVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Oktober 2012)

1/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OWclb2pA8Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EEEENDLIIIIICH ISTES DRAUSSEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Reflox (5. Oktober 2012)

wuah hier stinkst nach Potter... äh Metal 1/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0HWoJmqBQfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (5. Oktober 2012)

10/10. Ganz Klar, aber Heavy FUCKIN METAL!

aber mal was anderes von mir... 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rh5g7KY0b9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Ok, das finde ich mal etwas...Humorvoll.


----------



## EspCap (5. Oktober 2012)

Oh noes. Ich habe noch keinen Deutschen Youtuber gefunden, der erträglich geschweige denn lustig wäre. Das ist auch hart an der Grenze. 5/10 

Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: 

Einbetten funktioniert anscheinend nicht richtig. http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6830834/mitt-romney-style-gangnam-style-parody



​


----------



## Mograin (7. Oktober 2012)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]5/10[/font]

Hier schöne Musik für das Gehirn und für die Seele

[media]https://www.youtube....feature=related[/media]


----------



## Dabears (8. Oktober 2012)

sry, Nicht meine Musik, langweilig und meh was das mit Gehirn und Seele zu tun haben soll... 1/10

...da gibts um Welten bessere Beispiele:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2012)

Seine Meinung ist auch nicht repräsentativ für alle Meinung hier im Forum. Wenn er es so findet, ok. 

B2T: Cash = 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Otkf2-y0smA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




0:50 geht's richtig los, der Anfang ist aber genau so episch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Oktober 2012)

0/0 Dieses Video wurde vom Nutzer Entfernt... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=35UemTqooVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2012)

mag ich nicht 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lWDnwTsdtaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (11. Oktober 2012)

Überraschenderweise: größtenteils nett 7,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aiumJ_nDkhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2012)

0/10, das ist ja NUR schrecklich. >.<






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tZgUMFdyYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2012)

MC Basstard ist schlimm :< 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfCiad6Tm_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (13. Oktober 2012)

10/10 Serj <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iAczi8DsqBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dabears (13. Oktober 2012)

Awesome, lange nimmer gehört 10/10 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR2XvP87d4Q[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (13. Oktober 2012)

Bedarf keiner Worte  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9rbFIqAtn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




SDP ! <3


----------



## Arosk (14. Oktober 2012)

find ich nett 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Em0GSw4qIFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hammerfall ist Hammerfall ist Hammerfall. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9OxT0Aqm-g&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2012)

Ganz cool eigentlich, 7/10.

[vimeo] 6788557 [/vimeo]


Einer der besten RA Songs <3


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2012)

Ganz nice 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8-qkrDB2kY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2012)

Naja jetzt nicht so meins finde es aber für den MUsikstil sehr gut 7/10
Hoffentlich seht ihr es nciht als kindisch an wenn ich jetzt ein MInecraft lied poste
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPJUBQd-PNM


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (19. Oktober 2012)

2/10 das Lied hab ich einfach schon zu oft gehört





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0JSVaSpD9xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## exill (19. Oktober 2012)

4/10, nicht mein Stil, aber nettes Video und der Sänger hat ne gute Stimme.
[media][/media]
Wie zur Hölle bettet man hier Video's ein? .




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0XD9CEa_lR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Danke an Dreiundzwoanzig!


----------



## Alux (19. Oktober 2012)

eher nicht so meins 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCJZSI5Iuo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (19. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich irgendwas elektronisches hör dann muss das knallen  Fehlt mir da, deshalb nur 4/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cmDgmwcq510

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (20. Oktober 2012)

Six Feet Under, keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren 10/10

Hier bisschen knalliger





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y7tI1E6kp0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (20. Oktober 2012)

Gefällt mir schon besser, 9/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzODDCCvZNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Derulu (20. Oktober 2012)

Naja 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LXEKuttVRIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (20. Oktober 2012)

Gefällt mir 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s7Wea06os4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (21. Oktober 2012)

Naja, es geht, aber auch nich so der burner. 4/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KsyxLVNe3I&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## flander1974 (21. Oktober 2012)

7/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n1JRJyMnSEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2012)

Nett, wirklich sehr Nett. Obwohl ich Death Metal nicht so der bringer finde. =) 9/10

Edit: Gnaaaah, ernsthaft? Ok, afk 6 Minuten anderes Lied bewerten. :S

Edit:2 Okay, habs mir angehört. Ist ganz Okay, aber mMn nicht so ins Ohr gehen wie das andere. Also nur 7 bzw 7,5/10. ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8KYjGVbcslU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2012)

Geil, 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=je8UCmQ45h4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




0:30 gehts los


----------



## flander1974 (21. Oktober 2012)

6/10



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wva9JwNpx5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dabears (22. Oktober 2012)

Kein großer Fan von aber schlecht ists auch nicht 5/10.


Komme grad vom Serj Tankian Konzert und davor hat eine Gruppe namens Viza gespielt, die gingen einfach geil ab:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6P1ZX4HTtzs[/youtube]

Direkt mal 2 Alben von denen miteingepackt für den Rückweg


----------



## Edou (22. Oktober 2012)

Geht, ist aber nicht so meins. 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWV4OlFB41E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (22. Oktober 2012)

Nicht meine Baustelle aber knallt trotzdem ganz gut 8/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lucqtge64dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. Oktober 2012)

Naja 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JC0YHeDgwmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2012)

jop 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Hxz6qJi-9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (24. Oktober 2012)

7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i0u_RYPAeDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2012)

Dabears schrieb:


> Komme grad vom Serj Tankian Konzert und davor hat eine Gruppe namens Viza gespielt, die gingen einfach geil ab:
> 
> Direkt mal 2 Alben von denen miteingepackt für den Rückweg



Hab sie nun schon 4x gesehen. 2x mit Serj und 2x Solo hier in Hamburg, die Jungs sind der Hammer. Man merkt, dass sie die Musik lieben, und sowas ist immer toll .

B2T: Stone Sour sind genial. 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ta-Z_psXODw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NoHeroIn (25. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie muss ich da an Fluch der Karibik und Blind Guardian denken- das mag ich! 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkXNEmtf9tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Klassiker. 10/10.

[vimeo] 43136555 [/vimeo]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (26. Oktober 2012)

Joar, ok 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMVGFyXdEcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (27. Oktober 2012)

Nett, wirklich nett. 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGPO6KOKGFc&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2012)

Naja, ist nicht wirklich meins, aber okay. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIERLJmrn2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2012)

j.b.o 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lWDnwTsdtaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (29. Oktober 2012)

gefällt mir nicht so 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zi5eRnVO_aI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2012)

Nicht verfügbar  -/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fvDQy53eldY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (30. Oktober 2012)

KLASSE  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PXX2KPfOfdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (30. Oktober 2012)

5/10 irgendwie merkwürdig aber war jetzt auch net so schlecht^^


my all time favorite





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKZ3jTINERY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2012)

kenn dieses lied ewig, wußte nie wie es heißt ^^ so oft in videos gehört 

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pkVLqSaahk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2012)

Klassiker, 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=312Sb-2PovA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auch wenn jetzt zu 99% ne 0/10 kommt, poste ich es trotzdem.

Rest in Peace Mitch.


----------



## stefanru (4. November 2012)

da haste recht ! 10/10


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (4. November 2012)

Kein Vid / 10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QxJOQsYa8w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (5. November 2012)

Joa kann was 8/10

now its time for awesomeness





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=exgibSxKRQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2012)

normalerweise nicht so mein ding, aber trotzdem sehr sehr geil  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UTCGuEq4_kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2012)

power metal automatisch 10/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpJ-2xX5ZMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> power metal automatisch 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAb4G25nVmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (8. November 2012)

nope.avi  1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78bj6ebUVqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. November 2012)

Scheiß Schweizer!  -42/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5lXJ6rXg5s0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sie müssen wissen, dass ich die rechte Hand ihres Gottes bin,
Gott selbst...
Ich war das allererste Lebewesen...
Mein Haupt ist glühende Sonne,
in deren Strahlen die Seelen der Toten leben...
So schuf ich die Erde und die Sterne,
aber das Böse regierte über mein Ziel...
Das Böse regiert über die Welt...


----------



## Dominau (11. November 2012)

Nicht meins .. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JtJvVh6VMU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (12. November 2012)

8/10 gefällt mir ganz gut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxU0C8XoLns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

flander1974 schrieb:


> 8/10 gefällt mir ganz gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aldrei/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OlkhcOl9bKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (14. November 2012)

6,5/10 ganz gut

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxQ6QYUf9MA&feature=relmfu


----------



## EspCap (16. November 2012)

Ganz nett, aber wieder mal zu sehr gescreamt für meinen Geschmack. 5/10

Was ganz anderes. Bin mir selber nicht sicher warum ich das Lied mag, aber irgendwie hat es was.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLdHmWAMApk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xynlovesit (16. November 2012)

Stehe leider nicht auf so Deutsche Lieder. :/

1/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPT0dZDkpe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (17. November 2012)

meh 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Thbsg9i2mZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (17. November 2012)

Ganz gut 6,5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH3owQnIdAs&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2012)

WIE GEIL ISN DAS 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-eTL7J7uKSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2012)

LOLNOPE/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCCtmjAG-z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (18. November 2012)

Nicht schlecht 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDQpkKJjt2A&feature=plcp

Lied vom kommenden Album, hoffe es wird super


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2012)

8/10m der Anfang erinnert mich total an Insomnium.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZE9ZXa5DwlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Live müssen die so brutal sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2012)

Hört sich irgendwie an wie jeder HC song zurzeit... 6/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RXks5M56aTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Man hört Slipknot heraus, aber trotzdem geil


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2012)

Nope./Nope.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ji9prBdXV_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (19. November 2012)

10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ed0GuEKiT4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NoHeroIn (20. November 2012)

0/10 - nicht meins. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3OwZTtQCU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (22. November 2012)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mm4YpH-XYo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stefanru (23. November 2012)

nicht schlecht.... mag zwar nightwish nicht aber ok   5/10


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (23. November 2012)

0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lyfES0-gIcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (23. November 2012)

Hab mir natürlich nicht alles angehört, hab da bisschen durchgezappt 
8/10 aber für für Sklrx gibts -99999999/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4KFb5thkzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (24. November 2012)

6/10 Ich versteh zwar kein Wort, aber trotzdem hört sich das eig ganz gut an.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g1xDiVKKFw&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## stefanru (24. November 2012)

naja 3/10


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. November 2012)

über mir hat es nix 0/0





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bgi-ZBUeEF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2012)

Key One ist der größte Mist auf der Welt, 0/10 (hab ich noch nie gegeben ._.)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQ8eO_eFzsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (24. November 2012)

Ist ganz Okay, aber nicht soooo meins. 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nEo9MZF0-j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (24. November 2012)

7,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNEBwNH6SxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (25. November 2012)

Joa, hat nen netten Klang, aber für mich nichts zum 100x hören.  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f8NItojk0uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2012)

mag A7X net sooo dolle, 6/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yJE1_Jm6gtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (25. November 2012)

10/10 !!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOlVYAiPOP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (25. November 2012)

Ich könnt eine große Tarja Vs Anette vs ??? machen...aber nee ich mochte beide Sängerinnen und Imaginaerum war mMn recht gut Catchy, bis auf das mMn schwächere Slow, Love, Slow. (The Crow, The Dove and The Owl, Turn Loose the Mermaids, Ghost River, Storytime bspw einfach Klasse!) 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfNAiPpApx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (26. November 2012)

Iron Maiden, ein Klassiker und dazu noch live, es gibt einfach nichts geileres! 10**/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LH34ByGDco&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## flander1974 (26. November 2012)

Eine gute Nummer 8/10 

Ich find den Soundtrack so toll 








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TC3vFo-m5QE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (26. November 2012)

0/10 weis net was ich dazu sagen soll.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJFDQ21pneo


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2012)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QP1eiKNq99k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. November 2012)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mAxUIjJrFKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2012)

sehr nice, 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4U0Xo9ohdFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bisschen langes Intro, aber ein episches Lied. Lohnt sich wirklich. (Ansonsten bis Minute 1:00 vorspulen)


----------



## NexxLoL (29. November 2012)

Gefällt mir, 9/10.  
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yDEvqdw2fmA[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (29. November 2012)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, 9/10.
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yDEvqdw2fmA[/youtube]



7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=312Sb-2PovA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (29. November 2012)

5,5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jaP7jqrrPA


----------



## Acid_1 (1. Dezember 2012)

Sehr guter Folkmetal. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGiazu2LUhc&feature=g-u[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2012)

enjoyed it 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01IaKb6DmTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (3. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir 8/10








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7P9yqQdj10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie nicht mein Geschmack 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n42wSJcACks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (5. Dezember 2012)

nicht schlecht, sehr viel selbstironie  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8bbD68Umvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (5. Dezember 2012)

_Sentenced ich vermisse diese Band 10/10  :´(
_







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E4aJa87-wDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (5. Dezember 2012)

hat was, 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-S7MF6xhb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich habs mir angehört und ich muss sagen gefällt mir ganz gut    8/10 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8hQcmIPZ3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (5. Dezember 2012)

ist mir fast zu dunkel 6,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibr_TQk8eV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hammerfall was soll man dazu sagen 10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V8qfQQZT6PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2012)

me gusta 10/10

Was passendes da ich gerade an meiner Arbeit über die Beatles weiterschreib:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MF90rX43VpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_hkqkLUpjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (8. Dezember 2012)

5/10 Nicht schlecht, aber nicht meins

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqgNm9COeyw

Für mich ein unfassbar gutes Album o_O


----------



## flander1974 (8. Dezember 2012)

Nicht ganz so meins aber die Band hat was auf dem Kasten. Böllert schon ganz gut an manchen Stellen.  7.5/10 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgbNymZ7vqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Ich find das so geil ....bin mal auf die Wertung gespannt XD


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Haha^^ 10/10! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XrB_-wJZREY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lyrics...totally random.....einfach nur zu gut^^


----------



## Alux (9. Dezember 2012)

det hat was janz tolles 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=exgibSxKRQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2012)

Nicht mein Fall, 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHGkxuhIT6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (10. Dezember 2012)

Joa nicht schlecht ^^ 7.5/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=esUHlQyEp2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (13. Dezember 2012)

flander1974 schrieb:


> Joa nicht schlecht ^^ 7.5/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Metal ist leider nicht mein Ding, aber da die ersten 20 Sekunden nen schönen Hip-Hop beat abgeben könnten geb ich 3/10 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mwqSFLA31UE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal ein Wenig Underground Hip-Hop zu den ganzen Metal-Liedern reinbringen


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (13. Dezember 2012)

Ganz ok 7/10 ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJYCDIRURfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




... aber dann doch zurück zur Rock-Schiene


----------



## Acid_1 (14. Dezember 2012)

Jau, gefällt mir. 8,5/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJXVIr-QKoc[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Dezember 2012)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Jau, gefällt mir. 8,5/10
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=YJXVIr-QKoc[/youtube]



nääääääääää 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gp2yEKIj1To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2012)

Hat was. Sollte man aber vermutlich in besserer Qualität hören. 6/10. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vxIOUJ7by6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (15. Dezember 2012)

Hmm - 7/10

Und wenn wir schon bei Violinen sind:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bn0Ff83spQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (16. Dezember 2012)

DAS ist Folk, geht einem gleich in die Beine, will man sofort anfangen zu tanzen. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfYMocq2A6c[/youtube]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Dezember 2012)

Nicht so wirklick mein Ding. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fa52_SPZhTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (21. Dezember 2012)

Blind Guardian sind einfach eine absolut geile Band. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6Tnn4AyPmM[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (23. Dezember 2012)

5/10 Kann ich mich nicht wirklich mit anfreunden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRdjysGwOh0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2012)

Die Instrumentals gefallen mir sehr, der Gesang eher weniger. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S76qfQojdo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ist Geschmackssache, aber ich finds arg geil. Mal was anderes.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (23. Dezember 2012)

0/10 leider nicht mein Musik Geschmack...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0IZsBaToytg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Peter Fox ist einfach ein genialer Kerl und Sänger


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2012)

9/10. Seed ist einfach immer gut.

Was ganz anderes:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wwmY4aguS9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das Original kann ich nicht mehr hören, das ist einfach nur genial.


----------



## Mograin (24. Dezember 2012)

ich findes lustig XD 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2ZAVR_np3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2012)

naja 3/10 immerhin gut illustriert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uuLUD8gMDK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lonith (29. Dezember 2012)

3/10 Alterna is nich so mein ding






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nHzddUyQMj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (3. Januar 2013)

10/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k70iKGjr-Zs&lc=qHqk3McoeaErwxrmDvF78vZOMoIPQs5yDUI6jYegGCA

Herrlich


----------



## Xidish (4. Januar 2013)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Rt5tnpqFpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (4. Januar 2013)

4/10
irgendwie schlechte ton quali oder meine boxen sind am arsch

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqcOVzx4CqY


----------



## Nebola (4. Januar 2013)

Ich kann die Vocals irgendwie nicht so ab. 4/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O99S9UIi_0g


----------



## Mograin (7. Januar 2013)

4/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_9quTex0pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*TROLLFACE*


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (7. Januar 2013)

Ähm... Nein. -45/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oFVqm-0YeYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Derjenige, der das Video zusammengeschraubt hat, hat aber auch irgendwie einen an der Waffel glaub ich...)


----------



## DarkoRatic (7. Januar 2013)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xf2rcUJnM_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. Januar 2013)

10/10 Sehr geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s55gvjg4-Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (12. Januar 2013)

10/10 !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7yOOlckXJQ

Super Cover!


----------



## Alux (13. Januar 2013)

10/10 Kann ich nur zustimme verdammt gutes Cover.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDTQQWSmo8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Canaglius (13. Januar 2013)

ich mag Irish Pub's und das Lied gefällt mir soweit auch 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_qZc79YbSg


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Januar 2013)

3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lUIfHN68R5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (14. Januar 2013)

0,5/10 sorry aber dieses Geräusch geht mir ganz schön auf'n Sack.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEDtquldXR8

Neues Album am 25.


----------



## Alux (16. Januar 2013)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61jhRWlqhxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2013)

Net so mein Ding.. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2qgx4te5SA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (16. Januar 2013)

7,5/10 Yeah hört sich aus ner Mischung Japanischem Melo Death Metal und noch was an ^^

So um mal nen bisschen Post Hardcore / Melodic Metalcore rein zu bringen. Für mich einer der besten Bands überhaupt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lYQVXrVkJ0


----------



## Alux (18. Januar 2013)

Geilo 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d8SzG4FPyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (18. Januar 2013)

Sorry aber dank Gema gesperrt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLbD_J7FHN4

Melo Doom Metal. Wer es mag, ich hab das restliche Album auch hochgeladen!


----------



## Alux (21. Januar 2013)

Mag mir 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZBisBatT14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (21. Januar 2013)

7/10 Nicht schlecht aber ich mag nicht alle Passagen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otDxH9OmsAo

Mit Female Vocals hier


----------



## Alux (22. Januar 2013)

Sehr nice mit Female Vocals 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSC94bcb39M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DarkoRatic (23. Januar 2013)

ich findes lustig ^^ 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9spx3TdHtuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ich glaube die Earthbound/Mothter videospiel reihe Kennt fast keiner von euch oder?


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2013)

besser als ich erwartet hätte... 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Q3F9Tn1pA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (26. Januar 2013)

Es geht, ich finds zwar nicht hammer, aber beim zocken mancher Spiele sicher ganz cool 5/10

Und nun Melo Metalcore auf meinem neuen Channel, nachdem der alte von Youtube gebannt wurde ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdyislpQcIQ


----------



## NoHeroIn (28. Januar 2013)

Zuviel Gegröhle für meinen geschmack. Ich steh auf liebliche Stimmchen.  5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aBOpk33VlSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (1. Februar 2013)

Nö  4/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5YsyttcEns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (2. Februar 2013)

naja schon ok 6/10


oldschool




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wSr7h_pjxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Peinlich? ..hmm... *JA!*


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Februar 2013)

Peinlich, aber absolut Hammergeil.  10/10



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXZGf7PeNTk[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (2. Februar 2013)

Es sind immer mal wieder gute Stellen drinnen, aber ansich ist es nicht meins 5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBjWP36BmY0


----------



## Acid_1 (2. Februar 2013)

Find ich klasse. 9/10


Vom neuen Soilworkalbum, kommt am 1. März, erstes Doppelalbum im Melodeath

Das Vid ist zwar etwas trashy, aber was solls. 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LEKU7cBOak[/youtube]


----------



## Edou (2. Februar 2013)

Geht so, bin nicht der Metalcore typ, aber ok. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GZCBvzmrEmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Mal was von der neuen Helloween Scheibe, wie ich das ding Liebe...<3 A Man As I Am...I Don't give a damn! Here I am...waiting for the Thunder...waiting for the Pain..lalalala


----------



## Alux (2. Februar 2013)

Der Mann weis was mir gefällt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ti5fgiGH8Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (2. Februar 2013)

Ganz ok 7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e9quEWrQzQ


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Februar 2013)

Mann, ich liebe diesen Song einfach, ich könnt mir den den ganzen Tag in Dauerschleife anhören, absolut geil! OVER NINETHOUSAND/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=quUOwfH30N0[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. Februar 2013)

Nett - täusche ich mich oder singt da Dio? 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aNs_PpRDzsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (3. Februar 2013)

Du täuscht dich. ^^ Hat aber schon ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit zu Dio (R.I.P.).

Die Jungs kommen aus Argentinien, ist das Debüt, einfach absolut hammergeiler Folk Metal.

BtT: 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Pog7jCsEQ[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (4. Februar 2013)

not bad 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6j3gV1q18E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (6. Februar 2013)

*sigh* Schon wieder borderline-rumgescreame... sorry, aber ich mag das einfach überhaupt nicht. 2/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=idLTztbY7Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (7. Februar 2013)

hättest du mal weiter als 20 sekunden gehört... oder du hast eine ziemlich seltsame auffassung von screaming.

4/10, ich kann mit amerikanischem hip hop garnichts anfangen, schon garnicht mit dem "dialekt" den die überwiegen schwarzen artisten benutzen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Jum-VeGQ9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (7. Februar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> hättest du mal weiter als 20 sekunden gehört... oder du hast eine ziemlich seltsame auffassung von screaming.




Hab ich. Deswegen ja auch "borderline-screaming". Das ist kein normales singen, das ist schon etwas gekrächzt. Das geht auch bei Metal anders. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]schon garnicht mit dem "dialekt" den die überwiegen schwarzen artisten benutzen.[/font]







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bewerten darf wer anders


----------



## Arosk (7. Februar 2013)

Was ist daran rassistisch? Ich mag den Akzent des schwarzen Hip Hops einfach nicht.


----------



## Nebola (7. Februar 2013)

Ne, mag ich net 1/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-Efzzl3l8M

Neues Album ist für den 22 März angekündigt!! Für mich die beste Band überhaupt. Und die habe ich nur dank einem Post in diesem Thread vor unzähligen Seiten gefunden 
Bei dem Lied kriege ich heute noch immer Gänsehaut, ist irgendwie ziemlich emotional ^^


----------



## Alux (11. Februar 2013)

Ich mag den Anfang und Übergang sehr gut, Rest ist auch top  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N7H5sfUvmKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (12. Februar 2013)

erinnert mich an den soundtrack von XIII  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmXWkMlKFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2013)

GEMA





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jGow4nmYkkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Schon bestimmt X mal gepostet hier, aber hell yeah Pendulum!


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

etwas zu elektronisch, aber hell yeah Pendulum 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRewswVZv_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und hiermit beginnt für mich das Wochenende! cheers


----------



## Acid_1 (16. Februar 2013)

Die Jungs hab ich ja völlig ausm Blickfeld verloren, muss ich mir mal die Alben holen. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFGEEJHkhjY[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. Februar 2013)

hmmm.. ja... so 7/10 irgendwie





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xp9WFBsi3NE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

» schrieb:


> hmmm.. ja... so 7/10 irgendwie



5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eN9nboHWSqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (17. Februar 2013)

ganz in ordnung 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zD9W6fxZlzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (18. Februar 2013)

5/10 ist ok aber nicht besonders

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSTz_OmTY28


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (22. Februar 2013)

Irrks... gar nicht meine Richtung 3/10



Und nun, passend zum Pferdefleschskandal: Save Lasagne, Eat A Cowboy !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8IKlhFOiG6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Februar 2013)

Hellyeah, geiler Countryrock, geiler und lustiger Song. 10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33iPIizR6tI[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (22. Februar 2013)

10/10 wollte auch schon nen Lied von denen posten 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96YLOkkKHv0


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2013)

Mh, Metalcore. Ohne das Geschreie wär's besser. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mC2Hv8llAVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DexDrive (25. Februar 2013)

Weiß nicht irgendwie fehlt was 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vRXwuc5nBZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (25. Februar 2013)

3/10 kann mit so Rap gar nichts anfangen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzModk0uvuA


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (26. Februar 2013)

-10/+10 Heavy Metal oder wie das Heist, total Schreckliche Musik. Wie man so etwas nur hören kann   .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qq_yuoDnOtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (27. Februar 2013)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> -10/+10 Heavy Metal oder wie das Heist, total Schreckliche Musik. Wie man so etwas nur hören kann   .




Das ist eher Melodic Death Metal, aber gut 

Hab es in Anbetracht der Länge nicht komplett angehört. Kann man schon hören, ist aber ein bisschen langweilig. 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wf-r5jfDtwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (27. Februar 2013)

_mmmm....ich habe das iwie schon ma in einer anderen Version gehöhrt 5/10 ........


Naja Ich find den Film ubelst gut ...deshalb was aus Pitch Perfect
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6c-iYc3Tbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (27. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das ist eher Melodic Death Metal, aber gut



Richtig 

@Rexo, ist zwar nicht ganz meins, aber ich fand das Bulletproof Lied schon damals ganz gut 6/10

Mal nen "Klassiker (Ansichtssache^^)".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM6hj3KaxyQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2013)

Ne überhaupt nicht meins, 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ttcboE1GrNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (1. März 2013)

4/10 naja bisschen seltsam ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-N0LdlJ_30


----------



## Edou (2. März 2013)

Nice! 9,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0FC0KeRKiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (2. März 2013)

Wie könnte man Helloween was anderes als eine 10/10 geben?


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdKt1aw4BK8[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (4. März 2013)

Ich muss sagen, das mir manche Passagen nicht ganz zusagen, aber im großen und ganzen ist es gut. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZAf_tuu-6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2013)

10/10. Einfach nur geil.

[vimeo] 6339421 [/vimeo]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (6. März 2013)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBwaZoLyRW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geiler "Jan-Hegenberg-Wirtshaus-Lied"- Style^^


----------



## zoizz (9. März 2013)

für sowas bin ich wohl zu alt ... das fand ich mit 12 vielleicht lustig 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zf--ISBmLno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2013)

dafuq did i just hear...? 10/10 

[dailymotion]xcui8z[/dailymotion]


Nostalgia  Erster Herzschmerz und son shit...


----------



## Alux (12. März 2013)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QK8mJJJvaes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das Lied hat einfach irwas aber ick weis net was


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (13. März 2013)

Leider nicht mein Musik Geschmack 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJeeGL35aQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (13. März 2013)

Kann ich nicht einordnen, irgendwie fehlt das gewisse Etwas 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXt4anEBopE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2013)

Bin wohl der einzige Mensch auf der Welt, der Green Day total langweilig findet  3/10

[dailymotion]xcuchl[/dailymotion]


Momentan höre ich nur Yellowcard. Einfach so schöner Pop Punk, und ne Menge an Erinnerungen, weil ich sie früher einfach nur vergöttert habe.


----------



## Aun (15. März 2013)

joar mal was anderes für mich 7/10

klassiker:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d8SzG4FPyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (15. März 2013)

GEMA und so, aber murphys schonmal pauschal mind ne 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jPQfLczRog0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ultranumb!


----------



## Alux (18. März 2013)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RB-CW5Z19Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Links hassen mich...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2013)

So lala ´6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnfKdCN2oOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gefällt mir richtig gut, besser als das alte Zeug von BVB.


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2013)

Gefällt mir! 10/10

Mal ein bisschen was anderes von mir als sonst: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VoSPMusoRac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (22. März 2013)

mit Video anschauen: 5/10
ohne Video, nur Musik: 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eW0rGHq08VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (23. März 2013)

Kontrust sind einfach ultra!  10/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHrtqIvwWDM[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. März 2013)

Nah nicht so mein Ding, 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a41bERTFBUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (23. März 2013)

7/10 gefällt mir nicht sooooo sehr aber Metallica hat nen kleinen Bonus, auch wenn alles nach "Metallica" definitiv Bullshit ist^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0EFa4PZX8K8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DarkoRatic (24. März 2013)

ich sage mal 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ib9KRcqJNOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (24. März 2013)

7/10 und es ärgert mich, dass mir das Stück so bekannt vorkommt aber ich nicht weis woher.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQu8FOjJXdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (24. März 2013)

gnarf Doppelpost -.-*


----------



## exill (24. März 2013)

Oberes Video ist in Deutschland nicht verfügbar . Daher leider keine Bewertung.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CgdJwkPrrs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (25. März 2013)

Ein bisschen konturlos. 4/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=484pT6zo-cE[/youtube]


----------



## Nebola (26. März 2013)

Mir gefallen die Clean Vocals nicht richtig, aber sonst 8/10.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCv_APOmKqk

Lyrics sind in der Video Beschreibung falls die einer möchte


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2013)

Gnah, zu viel gescreamt. Sorry, gar nicht meins :/ 2/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XT7iTgCD14Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2013)

Owl City geht immer 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PE3DTeclkwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cabulator (29. März 2013)

nicht meins aber für fans 4/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n869YyEvDa4


----------



## DarkoRatic (3. April 2013)

8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2vaEvnbheQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (3. April 2013)

ich erkenne nichts .... (wieder?) sehr kurz, hmm 4/10


Man beziehe das "besondere" Video mit in die Bewertung ein ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIXUgtNC4Kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (6. April 2013)

Dafaq? Also, ne. Garantiert nicht meins 1/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIHGMBSj1CM


----------



## DarkoRatic (6. April 2013)

9/10 ich finds geil





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bruGoef7sqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (9. April 2013)

damit kann ich garnichts anfangen 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=48IPYvxJmmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das ganze album bockt


----------



## Arosk (10. April 2013)

Waren auf dem Sonisphere ganz nett 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WcopLM6xpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## exill (13. April 2013)

Meh 4/10, sorry ist garnicht meins.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ec9-dO95QYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (13. April 2013)

Sehr nice 9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aE2GCa-_nyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der Link mag mich net -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LyoWL82ko_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich freu mich auf das Album!


----------



## exill (14. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht meine Musikrichtung, aber ist bestimmt ganz nice wenn man Fan davon ist . 7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DxllYlrgk60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2013)

Bosshaft/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkiOPzugxTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (24. April 2013)

2/10 Meh, ich kann mit sowas absolut nichts anfangen :/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTW30Q4B3Go&feature=fvwp


----------



## Aun (26. April 2013)

5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hKbfV2z2iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> 5/10



7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPlhKP0nZII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2013)

bin nicht so der Fan klassischer Musik, weiß aber um deren Wert. 5/10

[myvideo] 9089905 [/myvideo]


----------



## Nebola (1. Mai 2013)

Ganz ok 6,5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COPaUSE7OXg


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2013)

yoyo hörbar 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yg_rf2d894k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (9. Mai 2013)

10/10 Dropkick Murphys <3

Ich muss es mir nich ma anhöhren weil ich es auswendig kenne ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-diB65scQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2013)

hach zum glück gibts nen gematerminator ^^

9/10

nur mal zu gegebenem anlass ^^:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XyHytLPXnos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2013)

6/10 ist ganz lustig

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToFYoMrzeJ4


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (10. Mai 2013)

Musik geht, aber mit der Sängerin kann ich mal gar nix anfangen 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZuQLzrv2Yrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2013)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bBJ9RnbK8G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Mai 2013)

Gute Laune Song  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ruRgl6H9yEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (20. Mai 2013)

6/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4pICbAuvcS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2013)

8/10

echt io!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsjdNy4mB2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wieder einmal........ ich könnt die leute ale erschlagen!


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWJ3_1oU7Uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Joa kann was, 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h64zFn9vgJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2013)

10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6tBz_bM9vak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 mal wieder alten kram gefunden ^^


----------



## Nebola (27. Mai 2013)

8/10 ganz nice 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvySo9SfevA

Vocals ab 1:35 ca.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Mai 2013)

nicht schlecht 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G46HhLVnY24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2013)

Meh, der größte Teil meiner Freunde hört die Musik, deshalb kenn ich das Lied auch. Konnte mich damit aber echt nie anfreunden. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6HmMy2ubC7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Mai 2013)

ordentlich aber ein bisschen kurz 9/10
zu meinem lied grade. du weißt dass das ein cover ist oder ?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Oc-JGEFNIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2013)

Nicht gewusst, ändert aber auch nichts. Wüsste jetzt auch nicht von wem das Original sein soll
MC Hammer kriegt ne 10/10, kann man nicht oft genug hören 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=au90rC_68nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2013)

Gute Mucke 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uzA2rFajJtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. Juni 2013)

Nope. 4/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CM30iNH8TqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jope.


----------



## Mograin (2. Juni 2013)

Ich sage mal 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1fFaF65-zO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 um der guten alten Zeiten willen ^^


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2013)

Naja ganz nett, ich kann mich nur nicht so recht mit der Stimme von Donky abfinden, da fehlt irgendwas.  6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Thr1HS0gXUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juni 2013)

9/10 Ist ziemlich gut

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xepwe_9jmHk

Lyrics in Videobeschreibung wenn einer möchte.


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2013)

Geil chillig und trotzdem schön gröhlig 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XESreJjGx-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juni 2013)

5/10

Mein Link

so wahr, so wahr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2013)

Nein. Einfach nein. An sich ok, der Text ist aber der größte Bullshit, den ich seit Rebecca Black gesehen habe. 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RXbcrfsWB5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (5. Juni 2013)

Jo, ganz nett 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPL0Z3381Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jorgusus (6. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Refrain wiederholt sich zu oft,fast wie "Robot Rock" von der selben Band.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2013)

5/10 - Finde die nicht Rock Version irgendwie besser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIFuvsqELcQ


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2013)

7/10, wenn er doch nur den Mund halten würde. :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhz4Pxnlojo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (11. Juni 2013)

Ist halt echt nicht meine Musik, 4/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pTRXboRhyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2013)

Hell yeah 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=At5q_l4Fx8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2013)

hatte keine zeit zu hören, aber hadouken is immer guad


genialer klassiker:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKDt8Ks-LYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Juni 2013)

Kenn ich sogar irgendwoher  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IlN1pZqO8Zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2013)

Zu eintönig 3/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ_eWqYPLXA


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2013)

Oh wie geil   10/10 Hast wirklich nen tollen Geschmack, muss man sagen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=biwNmWLFa5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (19. Juni 2013)

<333  10/0





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5_nYgeYc90g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (21. Juni 2013)

10/10 - Bin nen ziemlich großer Alestorm Fan, leider finde ich das letzte Album nicht so gelungen. Aber einige gute Lieder sind dabei.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7rK2n4GqEU


----------



## Alux (22. Juni 2013)

9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wWFV17Mp6aM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (23. Juni 2013)

5/10

1. liebe ich dream theater. aber was "aktuell" von ihnen ist finde ich grütze






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vVezbVxp2Pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



allein das husarenbild finde ich geil!


----------



## Nebola (23. Juni 2013)

8,5/10 - Gibt imo noch bessere, aber schon ganz geil.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6HmFHj31hc


----------



## tanztante (23. Juni 2013)

aufnahme viel zu flach, imo. kann natürlich auch an YT liegen. 
rest ok, nur die vocals sind viiiiel zu laut im vergleich zum rest. 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMdvdpHph9U


----------



## Dominau (23. Juni 2013)

Nicht schlecht  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xr4we0hNT6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2013)

NOPE 1/10

[vimeo] 61974804 [/vimeo]


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NOPE 1/10
> 
> [vimeo] 61974804 [/vimeo]



Mh, 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LxnBGhP7Lsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich musste das Lied einfach hier nochmal posten <3


----------



## Nijara (25. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mh, 2/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

6/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-V-xqf3LGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2013)

watdefack hab ich mir da grad angesehen... nicht meins. 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ep_qaaC3zZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juni 2013)

7/10 - Ganz gut, erinnert mich aber ziemlich an "A Day To Remember".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQE7iEXJxag


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2013)

is mir sehr mainstream hipster ... 4/20





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qEja72NSg5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1AYmifavko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



von 2006


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2013)

Fear of the dark 100000/10, muss wohl nicht erklären warum.

[vimeo] 68204341 [/vimeo]


Bin ich ma gespannt  (An Kopfhörer-Benutzer: Am Anfang etwas laut, dreht lieber runter)


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2013)

Autsch, wegen dem Piep am Anfang wollt ich grad 0 Punkte geben, weil es erst mal in den Ohren weh getan hat. Die Warnung hab ich erst danach gelesen.

Der Stil ist nicht so meins, aber ist auch nicht zu 0815. 6,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fRu8Joqo8VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. Juli 2013)

... interessant... hmm... 8/10


Und nun: BÄM.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9PcOAR7vr_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (3. Juli 2013)

Skillet!!! 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvPmr1djQGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

6/10

das gegröhle zerstört den song, aber melodisch coole sache!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sI_bev7kYHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




party hard!


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2013)

Very nice die Version 8/10

Ich bevorzug aber trotzdem das Original





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbNnvPBokNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (6. Juli 2013)

10/10 - War das Lied nicht auch so oder so ähnlich in BFBC2 Vietnam?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jzvlykx7Uvk

Geht ab 1:30 los, Lyrics in Beschreibung.


----------



## Acid_1 (6. Juli 2013)

Nice, gefällt mir. 9/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaWsRsybrE4[/youtube]


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Nebola schrieb:


> 10/10 - War das Lied nicht auch so oder so ähnlich in BFBC2 Vietnam?



Der Song ist von 1969, Zeit passt also.

@über mir kann sich gut hören lassen 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZNCrLV8W_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7hcYx_y5xdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. Juli 2013)

6/10

Bringen sie Ihre Sitze in eine waagerechte Position oder lassen Sie es. Sie werden sowieso gleich aufspringen...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Szjv8DjD1rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (8. Juli 2013)

Jow, nice 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8zHvy-XhCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (9. Juli 2013)

Besser als das, was derzeit in den Charts ist, aber jetzt auch nicht so überragend 6,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NixNLzW-udE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Schönen restlichen Tag des Rock'n'Rolls


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

» schrieb:


> Besser als das, was derzeit in den Charts ist, aber jetzt auch nicht so überragend 6,5/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3/10 
Passt überhaupt nicht zum Text.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmGdSOhBx8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

meh... 3/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DzEHtTe0j3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (10. Juli 2013)

Öhem nope 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aLbJMSEjJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (11. Juli 2013)

Also für die Musik an sich geb ich mal 3/10. Der Text ist voll die Grütze.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR621SxkLws


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2013)

Ist mir ein bisschen zu "dark", aber man kann's hören. 6/10

Hab grade wieder eine Wu Tang und Konsorten-Phase. Oldschool und so. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kjwMI8J9los

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (14. Juli 2013)

Mag ich sehr  10/10

Mal was anderes zur Abwechslung




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCOUYLARLi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Mag ich sehr 10/10
> 
> Mal was anderes zur Abwechslung
> 
> ...



Nö nö nö nö nö /10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4MUgZmZKaKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 3/10
> Passt überhaupt nicht zum Text.



stimme ich 10/10 zu. das tempo geht zu "hurt" mal garnicht........ MEH!

@ sean 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDCgvcH301A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> stimme ich 10/10 zu. das tempo geht zu "hurt" mal garnicht........ MEH!
> 
> @ sean 8/10
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir nicht helfen aber ich mag Iron maiden einfach nicht! 2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJ6Mx9Z8-4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (21. Juli 2013)

Meh 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y-VtFJ0eMTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2013)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QtKs1m_SQgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shmandric (24. Juli 2013)

Ja kann man hören, aber ich bin nicht so der elektro-fan  -> 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ojjtedskg8


----------



## Mograin (25. Juli 2013)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pTHbrC_cnTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. Juli 2013)

Oh Gott. Oh Gott, oh Gott... 0/10

Epischer Musikkonter:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DU203TWhrTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2013)

Sehr gutes Uplifting. Etwas mehr Drama wäre schön, aber Action ist auch gut. Am Ende etwas eintönig. 8/10

Nun hab ich irgendwie das Verlangen auch was ähnliches zu posten... aber ich lass es mal.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=reOLeLX0Q9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und dazu noch... das meiner Meinung perfekteste Uplifting das es gibt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rss-xVvOBwo (Das nicht bewerten ^^)


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2013)

6,5/10 - Ist ganz ok, hört sich öfter an als ob er deutsch singt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54rscjVTvNQ

Neues Album ist super


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (6. August 2013)

Musik und Gitarre: genial. "Gesang": naja -> 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GhCXAiNz9Jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (7. August 2013)

Ist nicht meine Richtung, aber schon ok - 5/10.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbmDh3eV7uQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2013)

Sehr sehr geil 10/10

[vimeo] 11205275 [/vimeo]


0:30 gehts los.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. August 2013)

Bei solcher Musik krieg ich immer das Bild in den Kopf, dass ich alt bin und in einem Wippstuhl auf der Terrasse sitze ^^
8/10 

Jetzt kommtn Mindblow




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3NPxqXMZq7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2013)

2/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-CxKA1uETxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Serj <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2013)

100000/10. Einer der größten Künstler der Gegenwart. Mehr muss man nicht sagen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKn_HIPo4W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (31. August 2013)

hatte ja von Shika ne hohe Erwartung in sachen musikgeschmack - nur dies is bissl langsam...
 3/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=stOepiohN50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acid_1 (1. September 2013)

Einer der wenigen Depeche Mode Songs die ich mag, sonst nich so meine Baustelle. 8/10


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEWlNA1bFQA&hd=1[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. September 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> hatte ja von Shika ne hohe Erwartung in sachen musikgeschmack - nur dies is bissl langsam...




 Der Song ist Top, du magst ihn nur nicht. So ist das mit Geschmäckern  ... tschuldigung wenn ich dich enttäuscht habe . Ich habe auch Augen für "langsameres".

B2T: Gefällt mir sehr 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6AIdXisPqHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So damit werde ich dich dann auch wohl enttäuschen


----------



## DarkoRatic (4. September 2013)

5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D1PH_Y8Xn4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (6. September 2013)

3/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQSPmoeAL_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2013)

geht. 7/10. Das weib hat trotzdem zu kleine Boobs... ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMl8cQjBfqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. September 2013)

joa A&A ist irgendwie nicht meins 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGTMMOuPun0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


&#9829;


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2013)

Meh. Gibt besseres von Cas, nicht so richtig mein Fall. 5/10

Achtung, was ganz anderes. Es sollte nicht funktionieren, aber es tut es. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIltA55GbRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Corrupt Gnosis (11. September 2013)

Garnicht so schlecht. Doch Rihana als Kerl? Komm schon! -_-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMRW76tmMlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2013)

10/10. Hammer Spiel, Hammer Soundtrack 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7dgv3vWNpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flander1974 (17. September 2013)

6/10







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=312Sb-2PovA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (20. September 2013)

Meeh, hab Suicide Silence mal ganz gut gefunden aber inzwischen hat sich mein Geschmack bisschen verändert, sagen wa 5/10

Heute mal was anderes, grade neu auf YT entdeckt, Adrian von Ziegler heißt er und die Musik ist einfach Hammer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EyNnQhsafIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2013)

Ein wenig eintönig, aber ich mag eigentlich solche Musik. Bisschen mehr "BOOM" und dann wärs ne 10/10, so ne 8/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=te712XaVMgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (23. September 2013)

Erinnert mich an Gaslight Anthem, 9/10

Obacht da ich ja letztens irgendwo auf buffed das Schreckenswesen Moneyboy umherwandeln sah muss ich mal einen Gegenbeweis einbringen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tfn_X5ZfVCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Texta ist eine Hip-Hop/Rap Gruppe die seit 1993 existiert, obiges Lied ist aus dem aktuellen Album grotesk.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2013)

Moneyboy ist so schlecht (ich glaube das weiß er auch), dass er schon wieder so gut ist. Ich feier ihn. Zu deinem Song: ist nicht soo mein Fall. 6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n42umTaVbjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (28. September 2013)

4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ts6StYKkXLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn bitte das... 0/10.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vyCouqh8iQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (9. Oktober 2013)

Hab den Film nicht gesehen, die Musik an sich ist, ok. Kann man vllt mal im Radio hören, mehr nicht für mich. 5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj32IcnxhB4


----------



## Aun (15. Oktober 2013)

das gegröhle der metalrichtung geht mir mal penetrant auf den sack( hab den song voll gehört). wär im melodic element besser aufgehoben.

thx to kabel ^^ ( garnet aufm schirm gehabt und uncut):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFpp8_6psM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das gegröhle der metalrichtung geht mir mal penetrant auf den sack( hab den song voll gehört). wär im melodic element besser aufgehoben.
> 
> thx to kabel ^^ ( garnet aufm schirm gehabt und uncut):
> 
> ...



7/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aeEEFKeGcTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2013)

10/10. Coldplay. nuff said.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ufERJEdcfAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2013)

3/10 Mag ich einfach iwie nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FSkc-ZISYQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Gottesmord ist zurück <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2013)

Nope. 4/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5Upu-X4mow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jhall (1. November 2013)

9/10

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EFd32lQtJM[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2013)

Oh Gott ewig nicht mehr gehört. 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YMO7V6mkMo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mr.Exarion (10. November 2013)

Sehr geiles Lied  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1g2zUlc_iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2013)

I like, 7/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojYK6CW8gdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## zergzwerg (15. November 2013)

6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ut2IseMn8Nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2013)

_Weil ich Sabaton ma Live gesehen habe und die Band Geil finde 

10/10
_
Redline ost-Redline
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNrjtYd_BsM

Maa ich kriege einbinden nicht ma mehr hin....


----------



## Alux (24. November 2013)

Jow hat was, 8/10

Alice D. - Everyday Mechanism




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JG_IL_TMwkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hm, ich kriegs auch nimmer hin O.o


----------



## Aun (26. November 2013)

chris martin ist soooo ne riesen tucke........
auch die musik von coldplay ist total für waschweiber....

fsk18: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xtZt-VMKwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2013)

2/10 ich mag Sabaton nicht.

Und Coldplay ist toll! Ich hasse dich Aun ._.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NspqUmnMzRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2013)

Mit Video ganz interessant. Musik alleine etwas naja  6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1cQh1ccqu8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DarkoRatic (12. Dezember 2013)

Ist leider nicht verfügbar...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E9dtrtMZ4jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (15. Dezember 2013)

10/10 


Ich find die Version einfach nur genial!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTuXPUP06H0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2013)

Hört sich für mich irgendwie 0815 an... so nach Green Day... 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHGkxuhIT6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wo wir schon in der Weihnachtszeit sind...


----------



## Alux (22. Dezember 2013)

Day to Remember    9/10

Mal was Made in Austria




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wDBrdRRXyHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DarkoRatic (24. Dezember 2013)

5/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3BtuPZwQVXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (30. Dezember 2013)

Sehr amüsant 10/10 

Hab ein altes One-Hit-Wonder ausgegraben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQV-0fwwCQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Januar 2014)

da kommen Erinnerungen hoch 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7JZ4F3zJdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (5. Januar 2014)

Find ich komisch, erinnert mic an The Lonely Island 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6SHTwwtt4Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (1. Februar 2014)

Okay, aber nicht so sehr mein Fall. Bisschen zu "future". 6/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uB_MCFxR-nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




/flame on. Aber ich finde das neue Album teilweise ganz gut.


----------



## Alux (2. Februar 2014)

0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9TunCtR3dQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Extra ne Lyricsversion rausgesucht damits net in Deutschland gesperrt ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2014)

Klassiker. 10/10
[vimeo] 75084117 [/vimeo]

Habe ich früher unglaublich viel gehört, schön zu sehen dass sie mittlerweile immer noch so gut sind.


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2014)

9/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hKbfV2z2iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (4. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön, halt perfekte Musik für Filme bei epischen Momenten oder Spielen wenn man kurz vorm Endboss steht. Da geht das ganze aber nicht 2 Minuten, etwas zu lang eben. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpCefrmlXJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Februar 2014)

Not bad. 8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IB7s3YlbU9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (7. Februar 2014)

Nett nett 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OoHGZFyMCHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (9. Februar 2014)

Nett anzuhören  8/10^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8RjG5Ggn_Q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (14. Februar 2014)

_10/10 





Djerv atm meine lieblings Band neben Black Tiger Sex Machine _




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jt4H824qcQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (14. Februar 2014)

Me gustaaa 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DzD12qo1knM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (17. Februar 2014)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






Alux schrieb:


> Me gustaaa 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön, 8/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LlqkY8quKDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (19. Februar 2014)

_10/10 

Das Musik Video zu Get Jinxt is so geil 
_Ich find so Geil das Djerv das Lied für Riot gemacht hat 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0nlJuwO0GDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2014)

Nen Song über nen LoL Charakter (oder was dat sein soll), is ja ganz witzig und so, aber nicht so.... nicht mein Fall.... 4/10 :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4zaofnVhps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (20. Februar 2014)

10/10 Tolles Lied <3






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pceSYewoFOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2014)

Nicht ganz so mein Musikgeschmack, aber trotzdem nett  7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUJ1-HKLfrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2014)

Irgendwie sehr geil... 10/10. Normalerweise höre ich sowat eher selten, aber ab und an... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0VGsDnnHvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (21. März 2014)

Jow kann was 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETPo6hOo9E0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DarkoRatic (7. April 2014)

6/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6S1Yupk77pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/media]


----------



## Aun (8. April 2014)

10/10 weil draonball






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_VsvZmIWxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was fürn song *abspritz*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2014)

*abspritz* ? srsly ? ... naja, ganz gut eigentlich. 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=37huTUbVMLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




schönes cover.


----------



## Aun (13. April 2014)

wirklich schönes cover 9/10






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vhf5cuXiLTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. April 2014)

Nijara schrieb:


> 6/10^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10/10 da Grendel x)


----------



## Aun (15. April 2014)

ne bleib ma hier in der reihe, sonst gibts was mitm paddel!

und dann auch noch nen post von vor nem jahr.....


----------



## Alux (15. April 2014)

Vor einem Jahr ignorier ich mal 

Macklemoore immer sehr nice, freu mich schon ihn am Frequency zu sehen 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWaB4PXCwFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Merci Aun 
Und nun bewerte es Knackarschzauberer


----------



## Aun (15. April 2014)

beim einfügen, das "s" aus der adresszeile nehmen ^^


----------



## Efte (17. April 2014)

9/10  einfach weils meinen Geschmack trifft 


Machine Head - Locust


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2014)

Efte schrieb:


> 9/10 einfach weils meinen Geschmack trifft
> 
> 
> Machine Head - Locust



10/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=klCfpuVRfiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. April 2014)

slayer geht immer. 9/10, weil nicht raining blood 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L4hbSW8tm2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2014)

So dumm, dass er mich schon nicht mehr ausm Kopf geht... 7/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TEFKZ-7x7xU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (20. April 2014)

du hast ja garkeine ahnung! 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7JFAqSPPlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der typ is so geil


----------



## Alux (21. April 2014)

Sehr geil muss ich sagen 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPYj5Ypl_SM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DarkoRatic (21. April 2014)

Leider nicht verfügbar in Deutschland...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a8ODLPVcby0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2014)

ich mag kein sonic. 1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9XkdAB2FA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ich mag kein sonic. 1/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2/10 Meh!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pKuzdMFE8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2014)

Gefällt mir richtig richtig gut. Schön entspannend. 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c25zeiw2Egc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (29. April 2014)

Pendulum ist toll, muss ich mir garnicht anhören  9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3sKNLhEYDuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2014)

testament geht immer, wobei bei den bay area bands bin ich mittlerweile vorsichtig geworden.... 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DS899wUCWa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oldschool brit funk metal biatsches!


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Mai 2014)

GEMA ._. Aber ich sag mal spontan 6/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KYdB3rectmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2014)

I like, kommt mir bekannt vor... 8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WE8Rhmy8v0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ALL SE FEELZ


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Mai 2014)

5/10 Kommt nicht so richtig an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9hUTKcAqxX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Mai 2014)

Oha, das ist ja sehr emotional ^^ 7/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1gewNVv1UY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2014)

Not bad. 7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9LbKINMsTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2014)

6/10

sry komplettes album...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gs0A91DKAfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2014)

ich neh,m mal einfach RMB aus dem ns vom gruskdak:

7/10
weils meine verkorkste jugend war ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fT6yVgcewk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der song ist für nijara!


----------



## Aun (21. Mai 2014)

traut sich keiner. neuer anfang:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K3u5h9cPTBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2014)

10/10 would bang (extrem geil..)

[vimeo] 61667026 [/vimeo]


----------



## Aun (29. Mai 2014)

6/10
nicht so meins





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nZ2ucr74YNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



totaler ohrwurm an himmelfahrt


----------



## CaptainKaruzo (30. Mai 2014)

naja kann man hören


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2014)

Und wo is nu der Song ? Dann @ Aun wieder 10/10. Das Banjo ist mein Lieblingsinsturment 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OblL026SvD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Eigentlich mag ich den Song nicht so, ABER ERST SO FUCKING CATCHY


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2014)

6/10 geht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xubCItLvNhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juni 2014)

Schlimm genug das ichs kenne! 
8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXvznEXRTB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (8. Juni 2014)

Ahhh herrlich 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VwuvwENumJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## I dream online (9. Juni 2014)

6/10

Was mich manchmal total 'abfahren' läßt ist:
&#9654; Chris Von Rohr - See You Walking - YouTube


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2014)

1/10

überhaupt nicht meins. melody io aber gesang dazu. IBÄH

mal nen klassiker rauskramen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZmVE6NaWVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> mal nen klassiker rauskramen



9/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=whkVEuTmovc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (11. Juni 2014)

8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBGCo8uWkjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2014)

8/10 LB gehen immer ! \m/ o.o \m/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5f-2u1gX6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das war noch richtig geile musik


----------



## Edou (14. Juni 2014)

10/10 geht jut geht jut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTSitlFXEX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2014)

9/10, genial 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FR13Io8ZKlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2014)

dieese stimme, haben die da einen gewissen herren eingewechsekt? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcYlytyuKsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



goddammit #patiekrice boobies!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie nicht witzig. 5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZAI_13wCkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (8. Juli 2014)

nicht schlecht 8/10 ^^ find aber den hier besser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKbtC223e30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2014)

eheheehe lustitsch!  8/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QcZdi3aEpTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gn8 biatches


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2014)

bockt - 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_jWHffIx5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (10. August 2014)

da werden Erinnerungen wach  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9iKTOKidwEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2014)

Ist leider überhaupt nicht meine Richtung... 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJl8zo__6jM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (17. August 2014)

Very nice 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBGlSrMGfrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (18. August 2014)

nimm dem mal jemand die klammer vom sack ^^

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbxgYlcNxE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hab grad mal wieder meine klassik woche


----------



## RiadLead0r (19. August 2014)

7/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-knOGoRYhE0


----------



## Memm-Phista (25. August 2014)

0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1zhlkxz67E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (25. August 2014)

8/10




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YFqbWpOBY3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2014)

Hab ich keinen Bezug zu, daher eher 3/10.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5C_gjRM-K5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal meine fast komplette Kindheit in nem Song


----------



## Schrottinator (27. August 2014)

Meh 3/10

Das unterbiete ich allemal!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8xoTBZrzko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (28. August 2014)

meh 0/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXnJwmZEU0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arachanoss (30. August 2014)

1/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5bYMAgM42pM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mograin (11. September 2014)

10/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lz929xDTr14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2014)

Ach ja das gibt es ja auch noch ..  7/10

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKQXVGF2M2s


----------



## Aun (28. September 2014)

unplugged so ne verf*ckt andere band. genial.

10/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2014)

Vodka is life. Not really, but yeah. 8/10

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsIXGVOvah8

 

Disturbed is the fucking best.


----------



## Aun (8. Oktober 2014)

8/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiqQmGkWHaQ


----------



## Mograin (18. Oktober 2014)

5/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFqbWpOBY3M


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2014)

Hab ich keinen Bezug zu (wurde hier auch schonmal gepostet...) 3/10

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvtJVku_mJw


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Oktober 2014)

Momentan nicht so mein Genre, aber das Video finde ich gut ;D 6/10
 
Der hier muss sein! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQqnEzpujU4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2014)

Haha wie geil  Fehlt nur irgendwie ein Refrain, wirkt so ein wenig monoton... aber die Idee ist genial  8/10

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=If9fC9aJd-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Ach das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Oktober 2014)

4/10

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61tQWAY71kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wie toll ich das früher fand, bestimmt schon 6-7 Jahre her. Und jetzt denke ich mir nur OH MEIN GOTT:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2014)

Oh Gott den Shit hab ich früher hoch und runter gehört, BTF, ETF, Atreyu und das ganze Emo Zeug. Obwohl ich nicht in der "Szene" war, fand ich es irgendwie immer gut. Heute eher meh... trotzdem 10/10

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=215pmeoUjcY

 

<3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Oktober 2014)

10/10 Da Tenacious D. 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tX226Db63ZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieder was von früher, auch schon 8 Jahre alt, oh man bin ich in die Jahre gekommen.

Wenn ich bedenke das ich heute zu 95% Rap höre, wie konnte sich das nur so wandeln? 

 

Edit, hab mir mal ein paar neuere Schreimusikbands angeguckt, jetzt weiß ich warum. Ich bekomm Kopfschmerzen bei dem vielen Clearvoice.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2014)

Trivium 10/10 would bang

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otsMXq-1xQw


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. November 2014)

10/10 erinnert mich an Cold.

 

Absolutes Lieblingslied

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xau8ld_lostprophets-sway_creation


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2014)

10/10. Lostprophets waren meine Jugend (zumindest Schulzeit). Fällt aber schwer die Musik zu genießen, wenn man an die kranken Geschichten des Sängers erinnert wird. Auch wenn die anderen Mitglieder nix dafür können.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRc9TMWVYbs


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2014)

Nicht so meins sry 0/10

 

 

 

 

 

 

Eins der absoluten Fav Lieder von denen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chv4fogTrzI


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2014)

Danke, neuer Ohrwurm. 10/10

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo4cmTaEDIk

 

Jaaaa Mainstream shit blub - ich finde es aber so chillig.


----------



## Acid_1 (16. Dezember 2014)

Die Kleine zieht das ein bisschen runter. Die Beats von Schulz würden allein besser da stehen. Die Struktur ist einfach und catchy, kann man gut zum Entspannen hören.

6/10 ohne den Gesang würde ich wohl 8/10 geben

 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1ep1mzAsi8[/youtube]


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2014)

nix gegen napalm recordcs, aber ganz ehrlich? bei sowas schlaf ich ein. das is für mich net mal hard/stoner.....

mal wieder alten scheiß auskramen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VgLKXD-BoY


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2014)

"10/10, would Opera again!"

 

http://youtu.be/YPaz0p2dpEk


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2014)

10/10 - WO IST JETZT MEIN GUINNESS ?!

 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXzo94vGbQY


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

0/10, die Frau macht mir Angst.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wBS6FyuppRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

So unendlich gut.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2015)

Wir brauchen nen "Bewerte das Album über dir" Thread  Da ich das Architects Album aber kenne... 10/10 

 

http://vimeo.com/116330728


----------



## SchiroME54 (14. Januar 2015)

Das hat mit Rassismus (Diskriminierung aufgrund einer vorgestellten "Rasse"). Das hier ist nur die Marktstrategie des Musik-Labels, das das Video bei Youtube für Deutschland verboten hat: Es möchte sich die entsprechenden Kunden aufbehalten, damit sie den Song nicht gratis im Internet hören.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LSvOTw8UH6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wahnsinn 2 Mio Klicks, kannte es als es keine 200 hatte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2015)

Not bad... 8/10

 

http://vimeo.com/111729068


----------



## Galasun (19. Januar 2015)

Nicht schlecht. Kann man hören.

8/10

 

http://vimeo.com/95734164


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Januar 2015)

2/10 nicht meins halt.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLH4uOBqdbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

An der Stelle nochmal Dank, an Denjenigen der System Syn letztes Jahr in den Thread gepostet hat. Ist eine fantastische Gruppe.


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2015)

6/10 für mal nebenbei io 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izsjRpcgfmk

ich liebe das album


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2015)

insta 10/10.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF8ZoYN2U2o

 

Darren Korb und Ashley Barrett sollen verdammt nochmal ein richtiges Album zusammen machen. Mir reichen die SGG Soundtracks nicht


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2015)

ganz nice 8/10


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY0xyH6hGws

es scheppert!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2015)

Dope - 8/10

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQEj_9IhJSo


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2015)

insta 10/10.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF8ZoYN2U2o

 

Darren Korb und Ashley Barrett sollen verdammt nochmal ein richtiges Album zusammen machen. Mir reichen die SGG Soundtracks nicht 

hat extrem was von den Silent Hill Soundtracks.


----------



## Aun (23. Februar 2015)

Dope - 8/10

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQEj_9IhJSo

10/10

wunderschön

totaler mindfuck (wo war das lied die ganzen jahre...):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE8kGMfXaFU


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2015)

Hab ich vor ein paar Wochen live gesehen... Queen ist immer bombastisch. 10/10

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYBoEyn_wlE

 

Das neue Album ist so gut...


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2015)

war in berlin mit vip tickets ^^
die sieht man sicher nie mehr live, dass musste sein

achja dein song: 10/10

dat song!:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbNQTeRgH60&feature=youtu.be&list=RDhbNQTeRgH60


----------



## Ziegenbart09 (3. April 2015)

nicht so  mein fall, aber ich würde auch nicht fluchtartig das lokal verlassen wenn es läuft 4 / 10

ich weiss leider nicht wie das funktioniert mit den Videos Hoch laden, deswegen hoffe ich das ihr mir das verzeiht.

 

Mein Titel ist Bed of Nails von Alice Cooper


----------



## Aun (7. April 2015)

bed of nails


3/10 der song wurde so oft gecovert.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3ubLOKbx-Y


----------



## Veshrae (7. April 2015)

Queen - I Want It All

Bestimmt schon über 5 Jahre nicht mehr gehört, gefällt mir jedoch noch immer, 7/10.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI0wUoCLnLk


----------



## Aun (19. April 2015)

nicht entsperrbar. 0/10

neue runde, alte kerle. gott hab ich die ewig net gehört

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxssOv-hAy4


----------



## johnp9 (8. Juli 2015)

zu lahm

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7ypnPjz81I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2015)

Lernt mal das Spiel richtig zu spielen Mensch... -.-* ^ 0/10

 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLxxxXsHXZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (19. August 2015)

Nicht so meins 0/10

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JARVfb-FBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ka-Ch-Inga (8. September 2017)

Da das Video direkt über meinem Post nicht verfügbar ist, hier meine Wertung für Childish Gambino --> 8/10 (allein, weil Donald Glover so hyper sympathisch ist)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ6FYytu1pM


----------



## Stellara17 (1. Oktober 2017)

Hm geb dem Song mal 6/10. Refrain gefällt mir irgendwie nich so... muss man vielleicht öfter hören.

 

So ich bin dran 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi_rRy72Bns

 

Ist der Song aus der Bar Scence in The Last Witchunter. Man mag über den Film denken was man möchte aber ich liebe diesen Song 

 

Grüße

Stellara


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2017)

Hmmm, möchte den Film auch hab den bei Freunden mal gesehen, der Film kriegt mehr Shit Talk als er verdient

10/10


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm9d5wAXW5c


----------



## LoganTT (20. November 2018)

nicht so mein geschmack aber ist ok 4/10

 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSUxrSe5GbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JhopesGirl (20. April 2020)

_Dann wollen wir doch mal hier weiter machen!_

 

 

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=VA770wpLX-Q, list: RDCi7ZVjV7CHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_
 

_Dr. Dre ft. Eminem, Skylar Grey - I Need A Doctor _
 

_Ich liebe diesen Song! _


----------

